#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59867 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Synaptics touchpad ceases functioning after suspend and resume." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59868 in soundconverter (universe) "Please review merge of soundconverter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59869 in Ubuntu "BCM43XX Problem with Kernel 2.6.17-7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59870 in sysv-rc-conf (universe) "Please sync sysv-rc-conf 0.99-5 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59871 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "dsbr100 module not included anymore (D-Link USB FM radio)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59874 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt 4.1.2, serious bugs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59873 in firefox (main) "Crash while spell-checking in Writely" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59875 in apt (main) "apt should look into the mounted device before all" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59876 in obby (universe) "Please sync obby 0.4.1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59877 in kdeutils (main) "[edgy]  kinfocenter crashes when I click on IO-Ports" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59878 in ichthux-emoticons (universe) "Shortcuts do not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59881 in f-spot (main) "f-spot timeline slider not restricted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59881
<dholbach> Ubugtu... some days I really wished you'd shut up
<crimsun> /ignore Ubugtu
<crimsun> err, oops :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<dholbach>  /ignore inbox... to
<crimsun> yeah, you've got that steady 300 new daily bugcount that I definitely don't envy
<dholbach> yep :)
<dsas> To pile on to that, should f-spot be added to desktop-bugs now ?
<dholbach> seb128: ^ what do you think?
<dholbach> i suppose it should
<dsas> I think the idea scared him away
<dholbach> hehe
<dholbach> I think it was rather something like testing a metacity change :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59882 in nautilus (main) "Access to remote SSH server does not distinguish the connection by port" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59883 in console-setup (main) "Asks questions on installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59884 in python2.4 (main) "Gaphor segfaults on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59885 in xchat-gnome (main) "tray icon should be transparent" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59886 in epiphany-browser (main) "Can simultaneously download two files with the same name, one will replace the other" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59887 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto quits unexpectedly every time when using it " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59888 in Ubuntu "edgy 2.6.17 kernel, modprobe ath_pci gives unknown symbol errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59889 in console-setup (main) "has no concept of "No Keyboard" to configure" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59890 in console-setup (main) "edgy -> edgy upgrade lost console layout setup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59891 in Debian (main) "poor/ugly font rendering on screen by ghostview" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59892 in powersave (universe) "Please review merge of powersave" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59893 in apt (main) "changing to fcron removes ubuntu-desktop and autoremove wants to remove a lot of packages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59894 in bluez-utils (main) "HIDD periphericals are disabled by default" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59895 in grub (main) "Updating Kernel modified Grub doesn't respect customised entries" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59896 in tcl8.4 (main) "libtcl8.4.so missing (in tcl8.4-dev for some reason?)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59898 in zsync (universe) "Please review merge of zsync" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59899 in slune (universe) "slune cannot be installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59900 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "[Edgy]  OO crashes on Save and Open dialog boxes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59901 in openoffice.org (main) ""Save as..." in Presentation causes crash in Ubuntu 6.10 edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59903 in gcompris (main) "GCompris & Python dependencies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59904 in net6 (universe) "Please sync net6 1:1.3.1-2 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59902 in ndiswrapper (main) "[UVF Exception request]  ndiswrapper-source 1.23-1 from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59905 in rhythmbox (main) "RhythmBox crashes when a connected DAAP share is put to sleep" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59907 in Ubuntu "kde-i18-nds is missing in 6.06 KDE 3.5.4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59908 in imagemagick (main) "identify command requires mpeg2decode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59908
<Kagou> is there a command to quickly/easyly raz the /var/log/syslog ?
<Hobbsee> less /var/log/syslog?
<Kagou> Hobbsee: i mean to clean syslog file
<Hobbsee> oh
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian, ogra: BLING!
<chesty> if you mark a bug as a duplicate of another bug, is it normal to also set it to reject?
<Hobbsee> chesty: no, for some reason
<bddebian> Hobbsee: BLING?
<Hobbsee> chesty: if it's marked as a dupe, it doesnt get shown in the searches though
<Hobbsee> bddebian: of course.   boo, bee, bling!
<bddebian> Ah :-)
<chesty> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59909 in kernel-package (main) "make-kpkg - fatal error: UTS Release does not match current version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59909
<ogra> Hobbsee, hehe
<Hobbsee> ogra: bling bling?  a new phone-type ring
<ogra> :)
* Hobbsee should go to bed, it seems
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59910 in balazar (universe) "balazar does not start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59910
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59911 in xorg-server (main) "missing extension in Xnest" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59912 in grub (main) "Graphical Grub editor (Boot Options config) needed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59913 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Wrong value of the gnome-power-manager gauge" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59914 in glibc (main) "nscd fails to start due to the fact that directory /var/run/nscd is missing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59915 in clamav (universe) "clamav in dapper vulnerable to critical heap overflow" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59916 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Mouse-Positioning problem with Dual-Head" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59917 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer-3.17 doesn't play embedded videos with mozilla browser" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59918 in grub (main) "SaX2 X11 configuration for GTK" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59919 in update-manager (main) "[edgy]  update-manager tells gksudo its name is the Synaptic Package Manager" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59920 in hal (main) "Swedish translation error in hal-device-manager." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59921 in amarok (main) "Amarok First-run Wizard Fails to Change Library Path" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59922 in amarok (main) ""Install MP3 Support" from Amarok Does Nothing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59924 in Ubuntu "XFce heap not purging" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59925 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59923 in ubiquity (main) "Failing installing O.S. during the scan process of Partitions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59926 in dhcp3 (main) "DHCP recognizes LAN only minutes after plugging cable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59927 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot 2 install crashes when configuring X." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59928 in tango-icon-theme-common (main) "gtk-cancel/gtk-no icon is confusing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59929 in graphviz-cairo (universe) "Needs dependency on graphviz" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59930 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Boot hangs with message 'Waiting for root file system'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59930
<dholbach> sfllaw: hug day on wednesday?
<sfllaw> dholbach: Yup.
<sfllaw> Writing up something now.
<dholbach> rock and roll
<beerockxs> since updating to edgy, my parallel-port printer, an HP Deskjet 600 no longer works. Anyone know if that's a known bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59933 in Ubuntu "Edgy (knot-2) puts two icons on screen for mounted partition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59933
* welshbyte marks that one as a dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59932 in update-manager (main) "Fails to upgrade to edgy from dapper. "Could not install 'volumeid'"." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59934 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "since updating to edgy, HP Deskjet 600 is not detected at all" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59936 in gtk+1.2 (main) "default gtk+1.2 font does not render umlauts etc. correctly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59935 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "OOPS when killing apport" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59935
<CarlFK> todays edgy installer says: No kernel modules were found. This probably is due to a mismatch
<CarlFK> between the kernel used by this uersion of the installer and the
<CarlFK> kernel uersion auailable in the archiue.
<CarlFK> what package do I assign to?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59937 in totem (main) "totem-gestreamer-firefox-plugin dependency issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59938 in debian-installer (main) "edgy alternate installer: No kernel modules were found" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59939 in evolution (main) "Cosmetic sort bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59940 in update-manager (main) "Error in get_changelog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59942 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed on kubuntu install - latest iso" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59943 in pygdchart2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  pygdchart2 0.beta1-3.3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59944 in Ubuntu "Please import "listen" from Debian repo's" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59945 in sensors-applet (universe) "no nvidia support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59945
<dholbach> good night
<seb128> 'night dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59947 in metacity (main) "False compositing activation" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59948 in totem (main) "Crash in totem-thumbnailer" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59949 in Ubuntu "Usb disk doesn't mount at boot." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59951 in glibc (main) "nscd package's init script doesn't make /var/run/nscd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59953 in twisted-conch (main) "Upgrade from breezy to dapper on amd64 error on python2.4-twisted-conch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59953
<kristog> hey :)
<kristog> who can change the  importance of a bug?
<jjesse_> a member of the qa team i think
<geser> yes, you need to be part of the qa team to change importance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59954 in Ubuntu "Installer doesn't allow to construct RAID array with missing disk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59955 in Ubuntu "Installer doesn't allow to pass parameters to mkfs.xfs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59956 in totem (main) "Zoom In and Zoom Out functionality" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59957 in tuxracer-extras (universe) "Some extra courses broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59958 in webdeveloper (universe) "Web developer toolbar option to display area map on image" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59959 in totem (main) "Fullscreen controls don't autohide" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59960 in gaim (main) "Crash when sending a file to AIM network" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59961 in mplayer (multiverse) "-->crashed during encoding" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59962 in Ubuntu "Unable to start up Edgy Eft Knot 2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59963 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59964 in libxvmc (main) "/usr/etc path bogosity" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59966 in rhythmbox (main) "edgy rhythmbox doesnt "keep" playlists" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59967 in nautilus (main) "[Edgy]  CPU pegging issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59969 in Ubuntu "update from dapper to edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59969
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-12
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59970 in ekiga (main) "ekiga audio plugin death" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59970
<kagou> ogra: around ?
!lilo:*! maintenance on support services, new connections will be down momentarily
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59973 in kernel-source-2.6.11 (universe) "ATI TV Wonder card is noisy after boot (missing mute call)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59973
<xav> hello
<xav> could anyone have a look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package/+bug/59909 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59909 in kernel-package "make-kpkg - fatal error: UTS Release does not match current version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<xav> please see comments and mark as duplicate
<micahcowan> xav, why can't _you_ mark it as a dupe?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59974 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager missing an image" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59974
<xav> micahcowan: oh sorry, I'm used to bug trackers where I'm not allowed to do that :)
<xav> micahcowan: this is never a problem?
<micahcowan> Provided it /is/ a dupe, it shouldn't be a problem ;-)  ...no, all you need is an account with launchpad (which is freely available). The only thing I know of that you can't do is to set the importance of a bug.
<xav> ah ok
<xav> well, I did it, thanks
<xav> is the package maintainer automatically emailed or something?
<xav> I mean, about the bug itself
<xav> the bug has been fixed is debian, the package only needs to be updated
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59976 in gnome-app-install (main) "Clicking on popularity once should sort descending" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59976
<micahcowan> xav, I don't think the package maintainer is always automatically emailed: just whoever is subscribed for "bugmail". In this case, according to the "Also Notified" bit on the left of the page, that would include the "Kernel Bugs" mailing list.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59977 in gnome-app-install (main) "popularity stars should be spread more evenly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59978 in openldap2.2 (main) "Move on?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59979 in lat (universe) "Upstream update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59981 in network-manager (main) "suspend makes network-manager say eth1 is a wired device" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59982 in cheetah (universe) "Please sync cheetah 2.0~rc7.1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59980 in distcc (universe) "Avahi support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59980
!lilo:*! listen suspended for about a minute or so, please bear with us
!lilo:*! back up
<xav> doh
<xav> I've a bug with edgy that was fixed in breezy
<Burgwork> xav, file it, mark it as a regression
<Kaleo> hi guys
<xav> Burgwork: oh, I was only going to add a comment to the existing bug
<xav> Burgwork: a bug can't be reopened?
<Burgwork> sure, reopne
<xav> hmm, how?
<Burgwork> xav, which bug?
<xav> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/508
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 508 in mplayer "Crashes when loading DVD" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Burgwork> xav, add a comment, I will reopen
<Burgwork> done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59983 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper in edgy broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59983
<xav> Burgwork: thanks
<carthik> boo
<carthik> Burgwork, been getting the bouncers - thanks.
<bddebian> Boo back :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59984 in bugsquish (universe) "Please sync bugsquish 0.0.6-5 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59984
<lakin> Who provides the sun-java5-* packages, sun, or us?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59985 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-panel-screenshot crashes when saving PNG" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59986 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gcj doesn't implement some security Algorithms, which are required by eclipse for extssh" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59987 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "sun-java5-jdk should ask to set itself as the default upon installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59988 in apport (main) "Stuck in loop when Firefox crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59988
<mdz> lakin: both?
<lakin> mdz, interesting ... so I should file bugs in launchpad?
<mdz> lakin: yes, that's appropriate.  though if they're not unique to Ubuntu, they'll need to be forwarded on to Sun
<lakin> It's more of a bug on the packaging.
* lakin points to #59987
<mdz> then still yes, it's appropriate to file it in launchpad
<xav> mdz: in this case, it's the only appropriate place, isn't it?
<lakin> yeah, figured.  I think I should write up a spec about allowing Ubuntu users to put themselves into particular categories: Office User, Software Developer, System Administrator, etc, and that should change the types of debconf questions that they see.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59989 in gnome-keyring (main) "Entering incorrect password for Evolution CalDAV calendar crashes keyring-daemon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59989
<mdz> lakin: our standing policy is not to ask any questions unless the user lowers the default debconf priority
<lakin> mdz: yeah, and I agree with that.  But when I give Ubuntu to My Software Dev friends I should be able to tell them how to change that for certain categories.  For instance in that bug's case, he's a java developer, he'll want to know which is the default jdk that he's using ...
<lakin> But he may not care about 90% of the other debconf questions that he'll be asked if he lowers the debconf priority ...
<lakin> IE, selectively (but explicitly) lowering the debconf priority for a certain set of packages, for certain types of users.
<lakin> Maybe there's a better way.  I haven't given it a lot of thought.
<mdz> I think that use case deserves a preference in the desktop where they can observe and control that
<mdz> I can't think of too many others, though
<lakin> I was thinking about that as well.
<mdz> I think that building an infrastructure for it would be overcomplex at this point
<lakin> does gcj get installed by default, or just when you install eclipse?  In any case, gcj/sun-java5-* should probably all depend on that configuration tool.  It couldn't be too hard to write?
<lakin> mdz, ok.  I can't speak for that, cause I don't know what's involved.
<mdz> gcj is installed by default for openoffice.org
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59990 in evolution-data-server (main) "E-D-S crashed when closing Evo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59990
<mdz> my preferred solution is to sidestep this entire issue and just wait for Sun to open source java, at which point this becomes much less of a problem
<lakin> Yeah, that would be mega cool.
<lakin> Of course, is it for certain that they're open sourcing it?
<mdz> they've already committed to it
<micahcowan> For some value of "open sourcing"... did they decide on an agreeable license?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59991 in gnome-panel (main) "Unknown crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59992 in cogito (universe) "Should depend on curl" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59993 in apport (main) "Leaving report closed crashed apport-gtk." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59994 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  no shutdown splash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59995 in Ubuntu "User not aware : network workgroup change will be applied only after reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59996 in Ubuntu "Disk Manager won't run when pen drive is attached" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59997 in usplash (main) "[edgy]  xen fails to run" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59998 in xen-3.0 (universe) "[edgy]  xen fails to run" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59998
<ajmitch> a pity the submitter of bug 59998 didn't realise the package name can be changed after the fact
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59998 in xen-3.0 "[edgy]  xen fails to run" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59998
<ajmitch> (dupe of bug 59997)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59997 in xen-3.0 "[edgy]  xen fails to run" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59999 in zhcon (universe) "Please review merge of zhcon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60000 in python2.4 (main) "Deskbar applet crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60000
<ajmitch> excellent, 60K bugs
<Kamping_Kaiser> another string of 0's :|
* Kamping_Kaiser goes for lunch. enjoy /your/ bugs ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60001 in openssl (main) "Fix gcc warnings when compiling openssl" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60001
<nictuku> :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60002 in Ubuntu "Unable to change Access path via Disks Manager" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60003 in Ubuntu "Installer failed to continue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60003
<carthik> Hey Toadstool - you in the US now?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60004 in openssl (main) "openssl - fix compiler warnings about possible unititialised variables." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60005 in yudit (universe) "Please review merge of yudit" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60006 in totem (main) "Totem, although libdvdcss is installed, says DVD is encrypted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60007 in gxine (universe) "Gxine error: HTTP redirection not implemented" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60008 in xpad (universe) "Please review merge of xpad" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60009 in xzoom (universe) "Please sync xzoom 0.3-19 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60010 in flightgear (universe) "KDE users have sexy GUI way to launch FlightGear, what about Gnome users." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60012 in Ubuntu "Please sync quicksynergy (universe) from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60012
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60013 in zsh-beta (universe) "Please review merge of zsh-beta" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60014 in garlic (universe) "Please review merge of garlic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60016 in xstow (universe) "Please sync xstow 0.5.1-3 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60017 in toursst (universe) "Please review merge of toursst" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60018 in Ubuntu "GNOME prints black squares for tif, gif and png; jpg prints fine." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60020 in gaim (main) "Crash while trying to set away message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60020
<Kagou> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60021 in openssl (main) "SSL_library_init allocates memory that cannot be de-allocated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60022 in metacity (main) "[edgy]  Number of workspaces / desktops reduced to 2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60022
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60023 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "emacs-snapshot-gtk regularly crashes on edgy amd64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60024 in htcheck (universe) "Please sync htcheck 1:1.2.4~rc1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60026 in xarchiver (main) "sync 0.4.0 from sid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60027 in epiphany-browser (main) "minimum font size is used as default font size" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60027
<Kagou> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60028 in hearse (universe) "Hearse doesn't work with 64-bit Nethack" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60028
<cbx33> hey guys
<cbx33> any one know of an issue in dapper where we can't copy files to a network resource in nautilus
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59931 in xorg (main) "vesa & vga driver doesn't work on legacy S3 video card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59946 in gnome-system-tools (main) "run action as root without prompting for a password" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60030 in icecc (universe) "icecc sync with the last debian version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60031 in pcmcia-cs (main) "PCMCIA CD-ROM neither mounted nor appears on desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60032 in samba (main) "no Umlaut in filenames from smbmount by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60033 in firefox (main) "Multiple Crash Alerts for Firefox 2.0b1 in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60034 in gtk2-engines (main) "Fails to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60035 in w3m-el (universe) "Incorrect dependent and recommended packages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60036 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Gives error " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60037 in libdts (universe) "libdts.pc should report libdts_pic in --libs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60038 in alsa-driver (main) "Scrambled sound in edgy eft alpha2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60039 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Edgy, network-admin and gateway address" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60039
<dholbach> too many bugs
<dholbach> a good thing we have a HUG DAY tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60040 in xhost (main) "manpage says xhost +username should work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60040
<Hobbsee> ehhe yeah
<Hobbsee> i fixed some today, too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60041 in Ubuntu "'sudo nvidia-glx-config enable' tell that xorg.com has not the correct md5sum" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60041
<dholbach> we're at 60000 already
* dholbach shakes head in disbelief
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60042 in Ubuntu "nice doesn't prevent cpu from scaling up." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60043 in grub (main) "Grub display is corrupt" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60043
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60045 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed for Kubutu, daily 11.09.2006" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60046 in vlc (universe) "Segmentation fault when controling VLC via telnet interface" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60047 in evolution (main) "Folders with new messages are prefixed 'folder-display|'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60050 in evolution (main) "Emphasis of mail folders doesn't disappear when all mails read until mouse is moved over folder list" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60051 in evolution (main) "Evolution freezes on close." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60053 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59691 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player fails to start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60056 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Does not work on swiftfox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60057 in Ubuntu "Close button does not work in About box" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60049 in kde-i18n (main) "Import of translations for KDE's desktop-* failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60058 in kdebase (main) "Impossible to apply changes in search engines config popup" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60059 in launchpad-integration (main) "Listen is being reported as not part of ubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60060 in vnc (main) "Pressing F8 anc choosing 8-bit colour causes crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60062 in apport (main) "Apport hangs forever" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60061 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "i915 (i810): video driver crashes reproducably" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60063 in gst-python (universe) "gst-python in edgy installs bogus pygst.py for python2.4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60064 in ubiquity (main) "Translation problem in french" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60065 in ubiquity (main) "Zoom on the map in kubuntu live install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60067 in ubiquity (main) "Keyboard default choice should follows geographic localisation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60068 in Ubuntu "Install CD Knot 2 hangs at boot time" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60069 in firefox (main) "Opening url from external app on different workspace, doesn't open url on the current workspace." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60071 in launchpad-integration (main) "Gets confused when using --translate --pid $pid on the live cd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60073 in gutenprint (main) "Lexmark z52 Printer prints blank pages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60072 in dapper-backports "Acrobat Reader v7.0.8 *Portuguese*" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60074 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-icon uses all spare processor time" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60074
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60075 in upstart (main) "hangs on sparc" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60076 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashed " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60077 in usplash (main) "Status texts on usplash display black on black" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60077
<beerockxs> is there a known bug that edgy firefox can't open https sites?
<Hobbsee> beerockxs: there was ages ago.  not sure if there is now
<beerockxs> Hobbsee: it happens now and then for me, and is pretty annoying
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60078 in nautilus (main) "[Edgy]  Crash when accessing menu item on "Places" menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60078
<lexual> anyone help me out, I've had a patch sitting in malone for 10 days for #58709 !
<Hobbsee> bug 58709
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58709 in quodlibet "Filesystem view not available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58709
<Hobbsee> lexual: that's from upstream, right?
<Hobbsee> lexual: it's going to be synced/merged soonish anyway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60079 in gdm (main) ""shopt" xsession error upon login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60079
<lexual> Hobbsee: yes, from upstream.
<Hobbsee> lexual: cool.  they're going to sync the new upstream version soon, i was told - just waiting for a couple more features.  crimsun said that
<lexual> cool, such a silly bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59467 in update-manager (main) "Aborted Breezy-to-Dapper upgrade, yet seems to have upgraded" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58808 in synaptic (main) "Flash stalls on install freezing synaptic" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60080 in ubiquity (main) "Error while Partitioning the HD during installation." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60081 in subversion (main) "please sync 1.4.0-1 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60082 in openvpn (universe) "Please sync openvpn 2.0.7-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60083 in Ubuntu "Trash bin's trash counter not functioning correctly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60084 in kdepim (main) "KMail should have a menu item in Kubuntu default install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60085 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Setting gtk-key-theme-name in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60087 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60088 in Ubuntu "Network Manager cannot connect to Unsecured wireless networks, unless..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60088
<dholbach> it's time to recruit some more people :)
<zul> dholbach: you can never have enough
<Hobbsee> lol
<dholbach> sure not :)
<Hobbsee> that kdepim one can be flat out rejected i expect
* dholbach hugs zul and Hobbsee
* Hobbsee hugs dholbach, and is going to bed
<dholbach> Hobbsee: is it HUG DAY at your place already? :)
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> dholbach: er, yes.
<dholbach> ROCK ON
<bddebian> dholbach: The REVU list is still pretty large..
* bddebian hides
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Please shrink this list: http://tinyurl.com/s4pvh | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | It's the HUG DAY!
<dholbach> bddebian: my TODO list is still pretty large
<dholbach> ...
<bddebian> :)
<bddebian> See you should become useless like me so no-one expects anything from you.. ;-P
<dholbach> bddebian: pfffft :)
* dholbach hugs bddebian
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60091 in siege (main) "Entire Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60091
* bddebian hugs dholbach back
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60090 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Archive Web Page tool no longer automatically converts spaces to underscores" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60092 in Ubuntu "Logout music too long on shutdown in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60092
<dsas> Is ubuntu-sounds the right package for the new sound theme?
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> i subscribed ubuntu-art to it
* dholbach high-fives dsas
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60094 in synaptic (main) "Apt-get and Synaptic won't install kubuntu-desktop or kde" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60095 in shared-mime-info (main) "PGN files detected as text/plain not application/x-chess-pgn" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60095
<dsas> hmm, I was going to confirm, I'm sure I remember reading a discussion about the logout sound on a list recently but can't find it now.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60096 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[EDGY]  Battery problem" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60097 in ncftp (universe) "posibility of lost data " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60097
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60098 in irssi-text (main) "irssi silently truncates long lines" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60100 in beagle (main) "Beagled wont start - needs libglib2.0-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60100
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60101 in Ubuntu "Can't install freeglut3-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60102 in language-pack-gnome-en-base (main) "Time stamps in Totem prefixed "short time format|"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60103 in freeglut (main) "Can't install freeglut3-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60099 in camorama (universe) "camorama hang when actiovating effects" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60104 in udev (main) ""Loading hardware drivers" hangs on boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60105 in gcalctool (main) "paste not functional (half)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60106 in human-theme (main) "update-alternatives: No such file or directory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60107 in Ubuntu "*ubuntu should use deltaiso-s during development" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60107
<DRF> Hi, found a bug in edgy #58737 #58737 #58737 all seem to be talking about this same bug as I'm having and was wondering which should be marked as duplicate etc. (having not done any bug work and finding the bug by mistake)
<dsas> DRF: You might want to check out those bug numbers :)
<DRF> opps sorry (long day)
<DRF> #60039 #58769 #58737
<dsas> DRF: Look like dupes to me. bug 58769 should be assigned to gnome-system-tools too.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58769 in network-manager "Gateway is never saved (edgy knot 2)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58769
<dsas> DRF: You keep the bug with the most details and set the others as duplicates of that.
<dsas> DRF: So you probably want to keep bug 58737
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58737 in gnome-system-tools "Can't configure network gateway IP (LiveCD). Knot 2" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58737
<DRF> Ok thanks, I'll go do that now :D
<DRF> Ok done that now thanks for your help.
<dsas> DRF: no problem
<simira> sfllaw: is it hug day tomorrow?
<sfllaw> simira: Indeed it is!
<simira> sfllaw: yay! I might even earn some hugs, then
* sfllaw hugs simira.
<simira> :)
* simira hugs sfllaw 
<dholbach> It's HUG DAY in some parts of the world, yes :)
<dholbach> but for others there's always HUG DAY :)
<simira> hehe
<zul> whats the topic for tomorrow?
<dsas_> sfllaw: What do I need to do to get ubuntu-qa privs? I applied a while ago and I've been triaging bugs awhile.
<sfllaw> Ah.
<sfllaw> dsas_: You have to find me or dholbach online.  And we ask for about three things.
<zul> its like monty python :)
<dsas_> dean sas, blue and uhm...
<sfllaw> 1) Do you have some example bugs that you've triaged?
<sfllaw> 2) Have you read Bugs/CommonTasks?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60108 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed on numerous attempts to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60108
<sfllaw> 3) And will you promise to be unfailingly polite, even to people who don't deserve it.
<dsas_> 2 + 3 yes and yes.
<dsas_> 1: https://launchpad.net/people/dsas/+subscribedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-date_last_updated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<dholbach> dsas_ rocks :)
<dsas_> wow that url is ugly.
* dholbach hugs dsas_
* dsas_ hugs dholbach
<sfllaw> dsas_: Welcome.
<dsas_> sfllaw: Thanks.
<sfllaw> Be careful to follow the Bugs/CommonTasks guidelines for setting Importance.
<dsas_> sfllaw: Will do, thanks a lot.
* dsas_ hugs sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60110 in Ubuntu "please package emusicj" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60110
<coyctecm> is this "hugday" already? it's just tuesday
<coyctecm> :D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60111 in python-oss (universe) "[Sync Request]  python-oss 0.0.0.20010624-3.3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60111
<dsas> coyctecm: It's wednesday in parts of the world :)
<coyctecm> dsas: :)
<punkmexic> hi
<punkmexic> i wonder if someone knows a ultra easy method to install a smartlink driver to make my ubuntu and kubuntu work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60112 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Wrong password causes crash..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60114 in mono (main) "Banshee" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60115 in gaim (main) "Gaim randomly crashes when open during logout" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60116 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60117 in pyslide (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyslide 0.4-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60118 in kdesdk (main) "shows X error when running from terminal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60119 in evolution (main) "Folders displayed with unread mail displayed as "folder-display|Foo(4)"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60120 in f-spot (main) "Crash when importing from camera" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60121 in ubiquity (main) "Crash "AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'LOG_WARN'"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60122 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Intermittent behaviour from touchpad" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60123 in evolution (main) "Tasks and notes are displayed in the right of the calendar menu, instead of a monthly calendar" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60124 in gnomebaker (universe) "Can't start gnomebaker" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60125 in hplip (main) "hplip unable to find and connect to network printers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60126 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Suspend fails on linux-image-2.6.17-7-generic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60127 in gnome-art (universe) "directory chooser crashes ruby 1.8" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60128 in skencil (universe) "[Sync Request]  skencil 0.6.17-7 from Debian testing (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60129 in usplash (main) "usplash disappears halfway through boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60131 in usplash (main) "wlan key unencrypted in system-wide readable file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60132 in kcheckgmail (universe) "kcheckgmail segfaults on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60133 in Ubuntu "Totem-xine or totem-gstreamer in edgy?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60134 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "via_agp: Unknown symbol" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60135 in usplash (main) "does not work at all on amd64 with nvidia card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60137 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "removable ext3 volumes cause unsafe unmount notification" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60138 in firefox (main) "Firefox will not start under Dapper 6.06" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60139 in cerealizer (universe) "[Sync Request]  cerealizer 0.5-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60139
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-13
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60140 in adonthell (universe) "Game crash after the intro" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60141 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes while building collection" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60142 in Ubuntu "in dapper, when performing "apt-get update" i get an error message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60143 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "nvram module can't be loaded on powerpc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60144 in abiword (main) "Can't enable VI keybindings " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60145 in Ubuntu "Evince/xpdf incompletely print last line of pdf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60147 in xfce4-session (main) "saved firefox resumes as if crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60148 in Ubuntu "ICE1712 Input Sound Cutting Out" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60149 in mail-notification (universe) "Incorrect information in /usr/share/doc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60151 in cron (main) "Cron jobs should be suppressed on battery power" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60152 in glibc (main) "glibc-doc-reference is not available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60150 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "Please sync mplayerplug-in 3.31-1 from Debian Sid (contrib)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60150
<imbrandon> [18:36]  <imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/60153
<imbrandon> [18:36]  <Ubugtu> Malone bug 60153 in kdepim "kmail crash when selecting messages " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<imbrandon> [18:36]  <imbrandon> can anyone confim ( or try to confirm that )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60153 in kdepim "kmail crash when selecting messages " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60153
<imbrandon> [18:36]  <imbrandon> i tried to add as much info as possible
<ryanoc> hey hey
<sfllaw> imbrandon: Yeah, your backtrace looks good enough.
<ryanoc> I'm in the bug squad now :):)
<sfllaw> ryanoc: Welcome!
<ryanoc> and it's bug hug day!
* sfllaw hugs ryanoc.
<ryanoc> :-D thx
<zul> er...not quite in this timezone
<mempf> im trying to join the bug squad now
<imbrandon> mempf, rockin
<mempf> yeah
<imbrandon> sfllaw, cool
<mempf> well il be back later
<mempf> cya guys
<ryanoc> cya
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60153 in kdepim (main) "kmail crash when selecting messages " [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60154 in cdrtools (main) "cdrecord can't blank cd rws anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60154
<ryanoc> can edgy be run fine with a 2.4 kernel?
<zul> uh i dont think so...never tried it
<ryanoc> hmm
<ryanoc> okay, I'd like to assign this bug to the person(s) working on cdrtools
<ryanoc> how can i find who that is?
<ryanoc> is it upstream?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60155 in Ubuntu "[edgy, libmagick]  any display command (shell w/o additional arguments, magickcore, magick++ etc) fails because of missing fonts making especially c/c++ API's useless as one cannot change settings there" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60156 in evolution (main) "migrate imap4 accounts automatically to imap" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60157 in hal (main) "breezy hal missing a patch needed to work with 2.6.18 kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60157
<ryanoc> i linked it upstream to an identicle debian one
<tarheelcoxn> why can't I link a bug I just filed to the remote (debian) bug?
<tarheelcoxn> ie. why doesn't 'ddclient' (the package against which I filed the bug) show up in the products search?
<tarheelcoxn> Bug #60159
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60159 in ddclient "spurious 'WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80' errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60159
<dsas> ryanoc: I think you got the wrong bug number there, clicking on the bugwatch in the right sidebar doesn't work.
<tarheelcoxn> I want to link to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=201295
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 201295 in ddclient "cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80 error" [Normal,Open] 
<dsas> tarheelcoxn: Press "also affects: distribution"
<tarheelcoxn> dsas: ahh. thanks
<dsas> tarheelcoxn: No problem.
<ryanakca> Happy Hug Day everybody!
<tarheelcoxn> yaaaay! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60158 in bayonne (universe) "Please sync bayonne 1.2.16-6 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60159 in ddclient (universe) "spurious 'WARNING:  cannot connect to checkip.dyndns.org:80' errors" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60159
<bddebian> Boo
<ryanoc> okay what's the deal. i linked to debians bug in malone but it tried tolink to bugs.debian.org. why do they use two bug track systems??
<bddebian> Debian doesn't use Malone afaik
<ryanoc> there's 575 bugs on there
<ryanoc> 2075 ever reported
<bddebian> Because Ubuntu folks put them there
<ryanoc> hmm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60160 in Ubuntu "VIA 82xx Modem fails on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60161 in Ubuntu "RFP: monopod" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60161
<ryanoc> i can't find the equivalent bug on debian's official bug system
<ryanoc> that's pretty confusing
<bddebian> Because no one in Debian submitted a bug report on it?
<ryanoc> well the thing is, on the malone debian section, the bug (#28210) is confirmed under the ubuntu distribution, but it doesn't seem to be in the actual Ubuntu malone distribution bug tracker
<ryanoc> so I can't see who confirmed it...
<ryanoc> unless i'm missing a duplicate bug
<ryanoc> anyway gotta go, i'll be back later
<ryanoc> cyas
<ryanoc> i'll sort it out when i get back & have time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60162 in network-manager (main) "Network manager sometimes gets the device type wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60162
<mempf> hey guys
<Fujitsu> Hi, mempf.
<mempf> happy bug day
<bddebian> Hello mempf
<mempf> hmm
<mempf> i like the new edgy usplash
<mempf> unfornatly it looks like crap for me
<dsas> ryanoc: if you click on the "Activity Log" on the right hand bar you can see the history of the bug.
<ryanoc> ah okay
<ryanoc> hey simon u there?
<dsas> ryanoc: Sorry, I meant the left hand bar,
<mempf> yay my rhythembox problem got fixed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60163 in grub (main) ""help quiet" in grub console causes segmentation fault" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60163
<ryanoc> sfllaw: you confirmed distributions->debian->#28210 for ubuntu a few months ago, just wondering why, and if I can confirm the same bug at: distributions->ubuntu->#48504
<dsas> ryanoc: The bug reports are the same, so you should close one as a duplicate of the other.
<dsas> You should keep the report that has the most relevant information, and close other bug as a duplicate by using "mark as duplicate" in the left hand side bar.
<ryanoc> i don't think you can mark as duplicate accross distributions thoug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60164 in usplash (main) "usplash displayed wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60164
<zul> gah..
<dsas> ryanoc: No, that's right, because one distribution might fix the issue before the other one for example.
<dsas> ryanoc: One moment, I think there's been some confusion.
<ryanoc> dsas: there's been a lot of confusion ! lol
<dsas> ryanoc: Debians bugtracker is at bugs.debian.org - you cannot operate this through launchpad.net. You can press "also effects distribution", to link to a bug on bugs.debian.org
<dsas> so bug 28210 currently says "confirmed in ubuntu" and "unconfirmed in debian"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 28210 in cdrtools "cdrecord hangs with kernel >= 2.6.10 and cyberdrive cdrw" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/28210
<dsas> so bug 48504 is "unconfirmed in ubuntu" and "unknown upstream (debian)"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48504 in cdrecord "cdrecord can't write / blank cd-rw" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48504
<dsas> If bug 48504 needs is a duplicate of 28210 then that needs noting for Ubuntu using the "duplicate" workflow I spoke about before
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48504 in cdrecord "cdrecord can't write / blank cd-rw" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48504
<ryanoc> okay
<dsas> ryanoc: On 48504 you should reject the "debian distribution" task in launchpad as you've linked to a ubuntu bug number, whilst launchpad expects a bugs.debian.org but number.
<ryanoc> dsas: I have no reject option..?
<dsas> ryanoc: set the remote watch to "none" (or better yet search on bugs.debian.org for a matching report and use that bug number)
<dsas> ryanoc: If debian doesn't have a matching report then you can always file one with debian.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60166 in Ubuntu "Edgy 2.6.17-5-386 panics on boot after install on D600" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60166
<ryanoc> thanks
<ryanoc> dsas: hey, there's no "none" option for remote watches
<dsas> ryanoc: After clicking on the cdtools (upstream) you should have a few choices under the "remote watch" sub heading, "none, bug updated manually", the current details, or a dropdown box and text entry to enter a link to a new bug
<ryanoc> ahh there, ok cheers man
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60167 in meta-kde (main) "Unable to send files to the trash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60168 in dash (main) "dash crash after Openoffice.org crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60170 in kdebase (main) "positioning windows is hit and miss" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60170
<did447> Hi,
<mempf> hello people
<did447> for me 60074 is a duplicate of 44196
<did447> but there's upstream bug attached.
<did447> What's the rule in this case?
<did447> If I mark it as duplicate where remote watches go?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60174 in notification-daemon (main) "control which popups appear" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60175 in update-manager (main) "installing mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb would break firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60176 in beagle (main) "beagle search deamon (beagled) won't start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60177 in xorg (main) "grub does not detect usb keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60177
<enguillem> hi?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60178 in k3b (main) "k3b can't burn files with encoding problems" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60179 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60180 in xorg (main) "X can't handle two dual-head nvidia cards" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60180
<sfllaw> ~7- /g 23
<Czubek_> Hi all.
<ryanoc> did447: did you get 60047 sorted?
<did447> No
<did447> Don't know what to do.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent checked (yet) if its been reported - but a program being in an apt archive but not findable through apt would be a bug wouldnt it?
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: more specific?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Burgundavia, i have made a mirror of the dapper apt archive for i386, but searching with 'apt-cache search nexuiz' finds nothing. find /media/usbdisk/ -name .*nexuiz* finds stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> (perhaps its my mirror)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60181 in f-spot (main) "Please upgrade edgy fspot to 0.2.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60181
* Kamping_Kaiser pulls out drive to update mirror and (maybe) confirm question
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi slomo
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. 300mb update to the mirror. might not get to confirm this tonight :|
<dholbach> HAPPY HUG DAY!
<coyctecm> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> dholbach, to you too :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and hello :)
<dholbach> hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<dholbach> how's the bug day going?
<ryanoc> heyo
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know... i just came to ask if i had found one ;)
<ryanoc> going great.. ive learnt a lot about bug triage anyway
<ryanoc> its been a little quiet tho
<ryanoc> bug 60074
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60074 in gnome-cups-manager "gnome-cups-icon uses all spare processor time" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60074
<ryanoc> bug 44196
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44196 in gnome-cups-manager "gnome-cups-icon uses 100% CPU" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44196
<dholbach> ryanoc: rock on!
<ryanoc> yah, been focusing on sending things upstream
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. gl all
<ryanoc> and duplicates
<dholbach> ryanoc: for the desktop team we have a link for those to be forwarded: https://launchpad.net/people/desktop-bugs/+assignedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.owner=&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.om
<dholbach> it_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&search=Search
<dholbach> ooh, that's a long link
<ryanoc> lol
<nixternal> alrighty everyone..i need some beauty sleep..it is 2:15am here..so i shall see you in about 7 hours to give you all a HUG!  just leave me some work will ya ;)
<dholbach> there you go: http://tinyurl.com/nm4n3
<ryanoc> cheers
<dholbach> nixternal: sleep tight!
* nixternal notes "and don't let the bed BUGS bite"
<ryanoc> dholbach: explain pls?
<dholbach> those bugs are bugs which have an upstream task, but no bug watch assigned to it
<dholbach> (which usually means: somebody marked the bug as "this could be forwarded upstream")
<ryanoc> oh i see
<zakame> so, which bugs need immediate love :P
<BugMaN> hi
<Czubek_> Hi.
<zakame> hi BugMaN Czubek_
<dholbach> hey guys!
<Czubek_> zakame: i'm not BugMan yet, just looking around trying to learn something ;)
<BugMaN> hi dholbach!
<zakame> great, have lots of fun :D
<Czubek_> Ach :DD
<Czubek_> lol
* zakame picks up where he left off...quite some time ago
<ryanoc> did447: this is what I think you should do: mark the newer bug (60074) as a duplicate of the older one with lots of comments, and then send the old one (44196) upstream to the same debian bugs as 60074. I don't think it matters if both have been linked upstream...
<ryanoc> dholbach: how does one "mark a bug as 'could go upstream' without actually linking it there"?
<zakame> bug 3400
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3400 in libgphoto "photos cannot be imported" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3400
<zakame> hmm that needs a ping
<dholbach> ryanoc: click "+ affects upstream" and just type in the package name
<ryanoc> ah okay
<dholbach> ryanoc: then it will ask you if it's ok that you don't give it the link to the upstream tracker
<ryanoc> i was thinking a bug number was required, but thats only when u edit
<dholbach> ryanoc: we do that for bugs which are not *that* important, but would be nice to be upstream (and we have all information)
<ryanoc> dholbach: do you do it with just bugs that don't have matching bug reports elseware?
<ryanoc> ie. if you can't find a debian bug, then send it upstream anyway if it would be nice
<dholbach> ryanoc: no, I do it with bugs where I didn't bother to look yet (because there are 123456789 other bugs), but we have all information and it'd be nice to see it upstream
<ryanoc> then the idea is someone will file a debian bug off that?
<dholbach> so if somebody has the time to forward some 10 bugs upstream, he can just pick those
<dholbach> rather a gnome bug
<ryanoc> haha okay, that's what I originally thought
<dholbach> or a kde bug
<dholbach> or whatever upstream the thing has
<dholbach> (for the record, I get around 600 bug mails per day) :)
<dholbach> not that you the wrong impression :)
<ryanoc> so for the product name you've chosen 'Ubuntu Desktop'?
<dholbach> which bug are you looking at?
<dholbach> mostly it's the source package name
<ryanoc> the 17 on that url
<dholbach> bug number?
<ryanoc> oh you've assigned them to "ubuntu desktop"
<ryanoc> hmm, I was just trying to understand how you got that url in the first place
<dholbach> right, that's the desktop-bugs team
<ryanoc> cool
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/people/desktop-bugs/+assignedbugs?advanced=1 -> " Show only bugs that need to be forwarded to an upstream bugtracker "
<ryanoc> ah i see. well I'll be back later to work on that list :)
<ryanoc> cyas
<dholbach> see you!
<zakame> l8r ryanoc
<did447> ryanoc: ok
<zakame> bug 48944
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48944 in gfxboot-theme-ubuntu "Framebuffer settings selected during Desktop CD install are not preserved beyond live session" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48944
<zakame> should framebuffer settings be preserved upon inital installer bootup?
<zakame> *initial
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60182 in bzr (main) "Bzr crashes when starting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60183 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "oops while running usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60184 in eagle (multiverse) "After starting eagle the registration window has broken fonts" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60184
<did447> ryanoc: I screwed it :( I put the debian one in upstream, how I can undo it?
<did447>  ryanoc: never mind, found.
<encompass> Hello everyone, my name is Jason Brower "encompass" on ubuntuforums.org
<dholbach> welcome encompass
<dholbach> nice to have you here
<encompass> I am a large supporter of Ubuntu linux, infact I have just organized the first ever linux seminar with about 200 attending
<encompass> thanks
<encompass> but I don't know how to help here
<encompass> what would you like me to do?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs might be a good start (in case you didn't read it yet)
<jsgotangco> 200 wow
<encompass> I have.
<dholbach> welcome thekorn
<dholbach> encompass: even better
<encompass> yeah.. I even gots sponsership from local businesses
<dholbach> encompass: you could look at bugs of a package that you know well (because you use it a lot)
<encompass> and have companies that are representing and talking about how they use linux in the workplace
<encompass> I have lots of abiword bugs
<jsgotangco> its nice to talk with people doing this kind of stuff really
<zakame> wow
<encompass> I created all documents for the seminar and noticed it crashes ALOT
<jsgotangco> the best strategy is focus on certain applications so  you wont get overwhelmed
<encompass> how about abiword then
<dholbach> encompass: if you want to take a look at those and maybe forward some upstream - that'd be cool
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/abiword/+bugs
<encompass> could you discribe "upstream"?
<dholbach> upstream are the authors of abiword
<dholbach> they have a bug tracker of their own
<dholbach> so if we encounter real bugs and have all information we need, (and it wasn't our fault), we forward bugs upstream
<encompass> I have submits or confirmed bugs there
<encompass> but I have a new one
<encompass> *.doc some images will not load, and the DATE feature doesn't work correctly it discplays the seconds counting when all I want is the date from the original doc
<encompass> cool
<encompass> ok well what would you like me to do?
<jsgotangco> like we said, focus on certain apps that interest you
<encompass> just start reporting and looking for already posted bugs?
<encompass> I will start with abiword, my little lappy doesn't like OOo
<jono> happy hug day!
<dholbach> heya jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jsgotangco> hello jono!
<dholbach> we can all take a rest now, jono is here - he'll sort most of the bugs out in NO time
<jono> hey jsgotangco, got the mail, will have a look at as soon as I can :)
<jsgotangco> jono: cheers
<jono> dholbach, erk... :P
<dholbach> :-)
<BugMaN> i have a problem with Client Terminal Service, when gnome start screensaver and the CTS is open when i back to gnome the mouse click don't work, it happens to somebody too?
<BugMaN> BugMan: Ubuntu 6.06
<encompass> can I upload files in your bug tracker, I have example files with the problems.
<dholbach> encompass: open the comment field, there you can attach
<dholbach> encompass: or     +Comment/Attach file     in the first thingie on the left side
<encompass> Thanks I have posted
<encompass> to bad bazaar doesn't have keyboard shortcuts like p for post o for open and other whatnot
* Kamping_Kaiser worries hes finding more bugs in debmirror. but might just be my connection
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60185 in abiword (main) "DATE insert does not work...." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60185
<zbo> Hug me :)
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs zbo 
<Kamping_Kaiser> any reason? ;P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60186 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "The burner cannot burn CD's and does not show speeds under 16x" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60186
* Kamping_Kaiser has that problem too ^^
<Kamping_Kaiser> or did have...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60187 in powersave (universe) "Please review merge of powersave" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60188 in cdrom-checker (main) "check does not work on ppc/alternate 20060912.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60189 in evolution (main) "2.8.0 is much slower when filtering mail" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60189
<encompass> can someone confirm my bug with abiword?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60191 in celestia (universe) "Please review merge of celestia" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60191
<encompass> I have attatched a file and you can open it with OOo and Abi to see the difference
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60193 in vnc4 (universe) "Xvnc4 (package vnc4server) appears to have a problem finding the default "fixed" font in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60193
<Kagou> dholbach: do i assign fontconfig bug to doko ?
<dholbach> Kagou: he looked into it at some stage, but he's not really the "regular maintainer"
<dholbach> Kagou: which but is that?
<Kagou> dholbach: Bug #56682
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56682 in fontconfig "Raster fonts appear in Edgy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56682
<Kagou> i'v proposed a solution
<Kagou> but not tested it
<seb128> Kagou: don't assign bugs to people
<seb128> Kagou: assigned desktop bugs to desktop-bugs is fine
<seb128> but assigning a bug to a people is deciding he'll fix it
<seb128> and I'm not sure people will agree with you deciding what they have to do :p
<Kagou> seb128: ok. i see that only "Ubuntu Bugs team" is notified
<seb128> you can subscribe somebody to the bug
<seb128> just don't assign ;)
<Kagou> seb128: ok. So Ii decide ... to ...
* Kagou hugs seb128 
* seb128 hugs Kagou
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60192 in cernlib (universe) "Please review merge of cernlib" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60192
<Kagou> dholbach: we do not have a "regular maintainer" for fontconfig ?
<dholbach> Kagou: I wish I could say "oh sure, we do" :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60194 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60194
<seb128> Kagou: no, we don't
<Kagou> for  Bug #56682 i propose a solution. But i don't know how to test if it's working, because, i need to do a fresh install with modified package
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56682 in fontconfig "Raster fonts appear in Edgy" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56682
<clandestino> I can confirm bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/55874 (upgrading dapper -> fails as 'ooqstart' is in '-core' and '-gtk')  Could somebody change the status to confirmed?
<Ubugtu> OpenOffice.org bug 55874 in Drawing "Connectors disappear when saved" [Defect,Closed: duplicate] 
<Kagou> clandestino: done
<clandestino> kagou: thanks
<Kagou> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60196 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60197 in Ubuntu "[edgy] ekiga" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60197
<seb128> Kagou: maybe ping doko or iwj about it on #ubuntu-devel
<Kagou> ok seb128
<encompass> how can we push a program into ubuntu?  menumaker is not there and I use windowmaker
<dholbach> encompass: is it packaged already?
<encompass> let me check
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates
<encompass> a quick look shows that it isn't
<encompass> at least according to google
<simira> dholbach: did you break X? I have some big trouble getting in at all... it says my mouse is oversized, or something
<dholbach> simira: ME?
<simira> dholbach: I am sure you didn't do it, but can you help me fix it?
<dholbach> simira: was this with a recent update or something?
<encompass> thanks for the link dholbach I will submit it
<dholbach> encompass: super
<simira> X/Gnome... .xsession-errors says my cursor_size is "not reasonably sized", and gdm won't load properly
<simira> dholbach: yes, I updated last night
<seb128> Kagou: better to say what you want rather than just say "around?"
<seb128> Kagou: some people give an easier reply when they know what you want
<Kagou> oh ?! i was thinking opposite.
<seb128> how the opposite?
<seb128> when you are pretty busy you might be not wanting to start a discussion on a random topic
<seb128> so decide to not pong since you don't know where it's going
<seb128> with some context you usually know if you want to reply or not
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60200 in alsa-driver (main) "Please sync to debian 1.0.12" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60200
<dholbach> simira: and gdm doesn't start at all? does /var/log/Xorg.*.log contain any other interesting (EE) messages?
<dholbach> simira: when was your last update before that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60198 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "update-flashplugin won't upgrade to 7.0.68" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60199 in conquest (universe) "Please review merge of conquest" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60199
<dholbach> 541 unread desktop-bugs mails!
<simira> dholbach: early last week. Xorg.0.log seems ok (last closing gdm)
<dholbach> wooohoo!
<seb128> dholbach: good job ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60201 in xfce4-battery-plugin (main) "Crashes when attempting to add applet to the panel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60202 in update-manager (main) "Upgrading Ubuntu Dapper to Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60202
<simira> dholbach: any good suggestions? I only get prompted for my username and passwords, and it stops there, with brown screen. Mouse responds fine, but nothing is loading
<seb128> simira: is your "lo" interface working correctly?
<seb128> simira: does "ping localhost" and "ping 127.0.0.1" work fine?
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes he can patch a typo.... *goes to try*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60203 in console-setup (main) "should Depends:  perl-modules" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60204 in gdesklets (universe) "wireless network tray icon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60204
<simira> seb128: yes, network is fine. I hav tried to run another update, but the only update is a firefox-upgrade that won't install for some reason
<seb128> simira: did you reboot the box?
<simira> seb128: yup
<seb128> k, so I don't know
<seb128> try starting a debug session and start gnome-session for it maybe
<simira> seb128: I got in, but it behaves really strange. I minimized the firefox window, and can't find it again, alt + tab doesn't work...
<seb128> simira: how did you get in?
<simira> seb128: with failsafe session
<seb128> could you try the debug one rather?
<seb128> and start gnome-session by hand then
<simira> I'll try
<simira> uhm..
<simira> how do I start a debug-session?
<seb128> simira: from the gdm screen, options, menu
<seb128> select session
<seb128> that's the xterm option
<simira> seb128: no debug session there
<seb128> no xterm option?
<seb128> weird
<seb128> that's a stock one
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someone look at bug 60208 ? its a typo error in debmirror. with a patch... hopefully one that works...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60208 in debmirror "Typo of "Release" on failed download" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60208
<simira> I only have Last session, default, dnome, failsafe gnome and failsafe terminal. Ah, it's the last one
<seb128> right
<simira> sorry. I get mixed up by the number of terms now and then...
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: it's equivalent of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=362561 which is fixed to Debian
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 362561 in debmirror "Typo in an error text" [Minor,Closed] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb128, cool.
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: but thank you for the patch
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb128, np... its a way to put off real work :)
<simira> seb128: GConf schema installer error, battery_low_percentage cannot be zero
<simira> seb128: is the errormessage I got, but I did get into ordinary gnome session now
<seb128> simira: probably not the issue then
<seb128> so gnome-session starts normally? weird
<simira> seb128: my fonts are strange, though
<simira> sized up by 4 or something
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60206 in openct (universe) "init script needs to be fixed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60207 in gnome-app-install (main) "Bad .desktop file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60208 in debmirror (universe) "Typo of "Release" on failed download" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60208
<simira> alt + tab doesn't work, still
<simira> and the mouse reacts very variously
<seb128> weird
<seb128> looks like xorg issue maybe
<simira> yes
<simira> hm... I'll boot again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60209 in uim (universe) "Please sync uim 1:1.2.1-3 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60210 in openbox (universe) "Missing libobrender.so.1/libobparser.so.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60212 in debmirror (universe) "Please sync debmirror (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60212
<simira> seb128: I'll check if the problem persists with a knot3 install
<Kamping_Kaiser> seb 60212 you? thanks.
<seb128> simira: k, let we know
<seb128> Kamping_Kaiser: yep, np
<Kamping_Kaiser> ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60213 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd dosen't purge non persistent interfaces" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60214 in apollon (universe) "Please sync apollon 1.0.1-5 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60215 in bluez-btsco (universe) "update to 0.42" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60216 in apt-proxy (universe) "Option in man page that doesn't exist" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60217 in apt-proxy (universe) "apt-proxy-import crashes while importing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60218 in gconf2 (main) "Package installation fail and then can't start GNOME" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60205 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[edgy]  vmware player" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60219 in dbus (main) "system dbus not started at boot" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60220 in reprepro (universe) "[Sync Request]  reprepro 1.2.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60220
* dholbach is out for a dogwalk - see you later and happy bug squashing!
<Gerrit_> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60222 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "zd1211rw tries to load firmware from wrong file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60222
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60223 in harvestman (universe) "[Sync Request]  harvestman 1.4.6-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60223
<mempf> yay
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60224 in vlc (universe) "selection doesn't work in vlc http interface in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60224
<mempf> im on the bug squad now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60225 in shadow (main) "bash isn't the default shell in edgy anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60226 in usplash (main) "usplash shows incorrect colors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60227 in pyxmpp (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyxmpp 1.0.0-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60228 in ubiquity (main) "Followup of bug 59496 : wrong keyboard for non-US english installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60228
<dholbach> how's the bug hunt going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60229 in partman-base (main) "Edgy, manual partition doesn't start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60229
<Kamping_Kaiser> an extra big hug for whoever fixes the OO.o crasher in edgy :(
<Gerrit_> cu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60230 in pppoeconf (main) "pppoeconf calls zenity with wrong arguments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60230
<mempf> Kamping_Kaiser: is that the bug that openoffice crashes when trying to save?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mempf, save as, yeh bug 58508
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58508 in openoffice.org "cant save under edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58508
<mempf> i read that openoffice jusut needs to be rebuilt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60231 in Ubuntu "wg511 pccard not loaded (regression: dapper -> edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60231
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats what someone said - but thats not inside my skillset ;) (or ttl for today either)
<mempf> yeah same
<mempf> i found a nice easy workaround for now
<mempf> but it would be nice to see it fixed soon
* Kamping_Kaiser is copying work to laptop, working, then copying back
<mempf> my laptop is my edgy machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> my desktop is ;)
<mempf> unfortantly my desktop is a windows machine
<mempf> for games
<mempf> and video editing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60232 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Compilation buffer takes timestamps as error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60232
<mempf> Ubugtu, stop interupting us, lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> my lappy dual boots with sled, so if i need thier OO.o i can reboot into it as well. its just a hugely anoying hting to have to do
* Kamping_Kaiser pokes random devs how know how to fix it but havent
<Kamping_Kaiser> stop breaking x and fix my oo.o :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> please :(
<mempf> lol
<mempf> want to know my temp fix which alows it to save?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, would be good
!christel:*! : done
<mempf> open up openoffice
<mempf> go into the options
<mempf> open Openoffice.org
<mempf> err
!christel:*! : oops sorry, i failed it. that was for operwall :x
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60233 in pychm (universe) "[Sync Request]  pychm 0.8.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60233
<mempf> under the Openoffice.org thing choose general
<mempf> and check the box Use OpenOffice.org dialogs
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that all thats needed? :o
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders why thats not on the bug report
<mempf> its not?
<mempf> where the hell did i read that then
<mempf> ubuntuforums maybe?
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt seen it on the bug report
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, nice chatting mate
* Kamping_Kaiser times out for hte night
<mempf> ok
<mempf> cya
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate.
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60234 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed after downloading language adds" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60234
<lheo> Hello! I'm looking at #43943 which is an unconfirmed crash that I can't reproduce. I'm not sure what the best course of action is...
<mempf> lheo, let me take a look
<mempf> hmm
<mempf> ive got no idea
<dholbach> bug 43943
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43943 in gnome-nettool "crash w/gnome-nettool w/o arguments" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43943
<dholbach> hum, can't reproduce it either
<dholbach> lheo: it'd help to ask for another backtrace with libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg installed
<lheo> I see.
<dholbach> lheo: and to ask to do a debug build of gnome-nettool (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash) knows
<dholbach> lheo: if you look at the backtrace: there are debug symbols missing
<dholbach> meaning: no line numbers in the function calls, no arguments that were passed
<lheo> Oh yea.
<dholbach> (that usually makes it a hell of a lot easier to find what crashed and why)
<lheo> So I can stick in a form response and set it to Needs Info?
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> _gtk_rc_context_get_default_font_name <- that's weird
<dholbach> .gtkrc are custom changes to the theme and look - you might want to ask him to try with a new user
<dholbach> that shouldn't take much time and it could rule out a case
<lheo> OK, thanks.
<dholbach> cool
<mempf> oh whats this?
<mempf> i just got an emial
<mempf> OpenOffice.org 2.0.4 rc1 available for testing
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60236 in firefox (main) "Firefox Segmentation Fault Requires Reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60237 in lxml (universe) "[Sync Request]  lxml 1.0.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60237
* dholbach hugs mvo
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<trappist> oh it's hug day!
<lheo> bug 44297 this time - since the fix is already in Debian can this be marked Fix Released?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44297 in vnc "rgb path is wrong" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60238 in convmv (universe) "when converting to utf-8 autodetection of already utf-8 encoded files only partly works" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60239 in update-manager (main) "Use of %s instead of %d led to translator confusion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60240 in graphicsmagick (universe) "Please sync graphicsmagick (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60241 in console-setup (main) "Edgy: Installer skips keyboard layout" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60241
<dsas> lheo: You shouldn't mark something as "fix released" just because it's been fix released in debian. "fix commited" may be worthwhile.
<dsas> lheo: Creating a remote bug watch by clicking on "also affects: distribution" would be great though.
<dsas> lheo: Looking at that bug, that fix should already have been released in edgy as vnc is of version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1
<dsas> so I assume that it can be marked as "fix released", you may want to check the edgy changelog just to be sure.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60242 in hplip (main) "Removing hplip encounters errors: scanner group not empty" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60242
<lheo> dsas, OK - I'll check it out.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60244 in ubiquity (main) "install problem" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60245 in xchat (universe) "xchat on Edgy don't exec comand on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60243 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Does not resume from suspend" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60243
<neutrinomass> I reported a suspend problem. Besides lspci, dmesg, /var/log/messages, what else could be needed ?
<dholbach> syslog instead of messages maybe
<dholbach> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelProblems probably
<neutrinomass> Yeah, I saw that page but it doesn't mention much...
<neutrinomass> i.e. only the lspci and dmesg stuff
<neutrinomass> I'll add syslog though , thanks
<dsas> hmm, can I kill bug 51828 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51828 in dia "Unusable Preferences-Menu" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51828
* dholbach hugs dsas for updating BugState
* dsas hugs dholbach
<dsas> dholbach: When closing a bug for being Needs Info for too long, is it rejected I set it too? I'm referring to bug 51828
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51828 in dia "Unusable Preferences-Menu" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51828
<dholbach> yeah, set it rejected, that's fine
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60246 in Ubuntu "problem with net on a hp nx6125 turion 64 with edgy eft" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60246
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> heya bddebian
<dholbach> hey unksi
<unksi> hi dholbach
<bddebian> Hi dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60247 in Ubuntu "problem with net on a hp nx6125 turion 64 with edgy eft" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60247
<dholbach> happy hug day! :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60248 in Ubuntu "[knot2]  LiveCD Fails on Dell Inspiron 5100" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60248
* bddebian hugs dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60249 in epiphany (main) "keyword search doesn't work with trunk" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60249
<dholbach> Ubugtu: that's a dup!
* dholbach closes 60249
<dholbach> yoohoo
<bddebian> heh, only 15,000+ to go ;-P
<seb128> dholbach: rock on ;)
<amnezia> I closed one today too, leading us to 15,000+-1 then..
* dholbach hugs amnezia
<amnezia> guess it was worth it :)
* seb128 hugs amnezia
<seb128> good work here :)
* bddebian should try to get something done I suppose
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60250 in bcm43xx-fwcutter (universe) "Wrong URI used to fetch wl_apsta in /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60251 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes when trying to browse the content of an audio cd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60253 in kdebase (main) "Can't print selection from page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60253
<dholbach> hello thekorn
<dholbach> happy hug day!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60255 in kdebase (main) "System settings -> appearance = Crash." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60255
<lakin> great, dapper just broke after today's updates.  No X
<dholbach> hey lakin
<dholbach> lakin: ? X broken in dapper?
<dholbach> lakin: you're seriously 100% up to date with dapper-updates and co?
<lakin> Yes.
<lakin> Both me and my friends boxes at work.
<lakin> It's the nvidia drivers.
<lakin> After some upgrades and a reboot they claimed a version mismatch.
<dholbach> when did you do the last update before (where it still worked)?
* dholbach starts dapper test box, changes it to 'nvidia' instead of 'nv'
<lakin> I forced some reinstalls of the packages using: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` and now I see the nvidia splash screen but X crashes directly afterwards.
<lakin> I think he updates regularly.
<lakin> Before you panic, we do have some small changes to the xorg to get dual head working.
<lakin> They may be causing it.
<lakin> my ati box is fine.
<dholbach> there were no x related updates this month, just libxfont something security update
<lakin> yeah, that's the wierder part.
<lakin> It's likely something specific to our machines.
<lakin> But I can't figure it out. :(
<lakin> Signal 11.
<lakin> :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60256 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Adobe releases flash-plugin security update 7.0.68" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60256
<lakin> dholbach: yeah, it's seriously broken here.  :(
<dholbach> lakin: works for me :-/ - just did the update and swiched from nv to nvidia
<lakin> getting some strange error like: error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<lakin> dholbach: thanks for checking.  I'll keep digging.
<dholbach> lakin: although I can't see how the libxfont change is related with nvidia and dualhead stuff, I'm sorry - maybe pitti and rodarvus can help
<lakin> dholbach: I don't think it's related to the nvidia stuff anymore.  I think it's related to the SecurityPolicy file.
<dholbach> aha?
<dholbach> where or how did that change?
<lakin> I have no idea.  I've never made any changes to that.
<lakin> It's looking in the path I posted above, but find only lists it in /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<lakin> could be related to Xgl updates?
<dholbach> oh - probably
<dholbach> might be worth a shot
<lakin> you wouldn't know off of the top of your head if the SecurityPolicy provided by any other packages?
<lakin> aaaah xserver-xorg-core
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60258 in ruby1.8 (main) "Ruby crashes while using gnome-art-manager" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60259 in openoffice.org (main) "Calc: Missing/blank text in context menu item for adding a note to a cell" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60259
<lakin>  crap. It's not related to that file. :(
<dholbach> man I wish you all the best with that
<lakin> dholbach: thanks.
<lakin> Remind me _never_ to add non ubuntu repositories to my apt list.
<dholbach> lakin: I'll do that next time.
* lakin removes a whole bunch of xgl stuff and forces redownloading/installation of xserver related stuff. :)
<dholbach> good night everybody - have a nice evening and happy bug squashing!
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
* dholbach hugs lakin, bddebian, seb128, ogra, lheo, and everybody else :)
<lakin> later.
* lakin hugs dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60262 in zeroc-ice (universe) "[Sync Request]  zero-ice 3.1.0-2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60262
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60263 in griffith (universe) "please sync 0.6.2-1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60264 in zeroc-ice-python (universe) "[Sync Request]  zeroc-ice-python 3.1.0-3" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60265 in paste (universe) "please sync 0.9.8.1-1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60265
<ogra> dholbach, thanks i really need that :)
* ogra hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> ROCK ON!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60268 in Ubuntu "Segmentation fault when booting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60266 in pastedeploy (universe) "please sync 0.9.6-1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60267 in pastescript (universe) "please sync 0.9.8-1 from unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60269 in evolution (main) "Evolution won't send inline images with spaces in name" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60270 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "When "open", "save as" and "export" document the applicattion crash (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60271 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "wired network does not work since 2.6.17-7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60272 in Ubuntu "backport repos and MD5sum" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60273 in qemu (universe) "usb is not available as normal user" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60274 in Ubuntu "pt_PT dictionarys unavailable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60274
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60275 in sysvinit (main) "upgrade fails, 'man1/mesg.1.gz' is in 'sysvutils' and 'sysvinit'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60276 in ubiquity (main) "6.06 (k)ubuntu installer crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60278 in initramfs-tools (main) "postinit: cannot stat `/etc/udev/rules.d/65-persistent-storage.rules'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60278
<sfllaw> Happy hug day.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60277 in nautilus (main) "[edgy]  Windows Network browsing severely regressed since dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60281 in file-roller (main) "When extraction, the save dialog only shows desktop icon, but there's no text beside it" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60282 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Out-of-date ralink-legacy drivers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60283 in koffice (main) "Krita absent from "open with" list for images" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60285 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Documents default language unchangeable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60286 in backupninja (universe) "/usr/sbin/backupninja tr: misaligned [:upper:]  and/or [:lower:]  construct" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60286
<xav> I've a stupid launchpad question : how do you close a bug?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60287 in ubiquity (main) "installation error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60287
<crimsun> robitaille: I've uploaded 7.0.68~ubuntu1 to address bug 60256 . It's awaiting approval.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60256 in flashplugin-nonfree "Adobe releases flash-plugin security update 7.0.68" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60256
<xav> it isn't possible, is it?
<robitaille> crimsun:  thanks
<bddebian> xav: Either rejected or Fix Released closes a bug
<xav> bug 41453
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41453 in firefox "Menu/dialog font is huge in Firefox since today's update" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41453
<xav> when you mark as duplicate, it's set as rejected ?
<xav> hmm no, that's weird. the duplicate of its bug is bug 47425
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47425 in firefox "Firefox fonts are huge" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47425
<xav> but I just see another bug, which had a duplicate as rejected
<xav> that doesn't make any sense to me
<xav> maybe, it doesn't matter
<xav> about 41453, both the reported and the one who confirmed the bug told it has been fixed
<xav> I don't think "Medium, Unconfirmed" indicates this bug as closed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60288 in xorg-server (main) "xorg segfaults in FontFileCompleteXLFD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60288
<bddebian> So if it is fixed it should be closed with "Fix Released" status
<robitaille> crimsun: I assume that flash plugin upload from you is only for Edgy?
<xav> bddebian: but my question was how
<bddebian> xav: Click on the package name hyperlink and change the status to Fix Released.  Only if you have "rights" of course
<xav> I don't have any afaik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60289 in udev (main) "uevent error message during booting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60289
<geser> xav: you don't need any special rights to set status
<xav>   * Alter kubuntu_52_gtk_qt_engine_config.diff, don't make use of
<xav>     gtk_qt_engine if gnome or xfce are already installed (Malone #36256)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36256 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk2-engines-gtk-qt causes GNOME-panel to crash upon startup and causes Gnome to look ugly" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60291 in criticalmass (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60292 in starfighter (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60293 in brutalchess (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60290 in battleball (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60294 in overgod (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60295 in pingus (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60296 in freecraft (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60297 in knights (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60298 in vegastrike (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60299 in stratagus (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60300 in widelands (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60301 in freecraft (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60302 in frozen-bubble (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60302
<seb128> graaaa
<seb128> mass bug filling :/
<xav> well, thats one bug
<bddebian> How do you figure that?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60303 in gyrus (universe) "gyrus crashes on opening session to remote cyrus server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60304 in tuxpuck (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60304
<xav> bddebian: I didn't figure anything, I don't know if it's one bug in one place, or one bug which is found in all these packages, which is still one bug :)
<bddebian> xav: Ah
<xav> I don't even know how menus are handled. its specific to each de/wm, right?
<bddebian> Depends on what they are talking about.  If they mean the Gnome/KDE application bar, no it's controlled from the .desktop files
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60305 in xpenguins (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60306 in xdesktopwaves (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60307 in dosbox (universe) "shows only on debian menu, not games menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60308 in mono (main) "was editing a radio station" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60308
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60309 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance displayconfig fails to load if laptop-detect is not installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60310 in evolution (main) "Evolution wipes the Inbox when using Local Delivery" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60311 in Ubuntu "Kpersonalizer start every boot AND after resolution issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60311
<mezoko> I have openssh installed on my ubuntu server, but when I press the backspace key in a ssh'd sessiont to my server the backspace key takes the default of the del key
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-14
<xav> mezoko: google is your friend
<mezoko> xav, dude I've been googling
<xav> sorry then, I remember having similar problems, and I remember finding quite some stuff about it. not 100% sure though
<xav> anyway, I'm off. good luck
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60312 in Ubuntu "If repository server is offline, user get an "403:Forbidden" when trying to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60313 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper in modprobe.d causes system to semi-hang during login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60314 in csound (universe) "Segfault when using GEN01" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60315 in Ubuntu "Launching HTTP Cache Cleaner" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60316 in Ubuntu "edgy eft knot2 desktop cd hangs on or around xorg configuration" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60317 in sudo (main) "neither sudo gedit, nor gksudo gedit work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60318 in Ubuntu "Vim 7.0 should be backported for Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60319 in mythtv (multiverse) "please mythtv sync 0.20 from debian-multimedia" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60319
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60321 in Ubuntu "Suspend to Ram fails under 2.6.17" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60321
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60322 in hotkey-setup (main) "No events from Acer TravelMate 650 extra buttons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60323 in linux-meta (main) "kernel crash on resume from S3 suspend" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60323
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60324 in geda (universe) "(ubuntu edgy)current geda version is about 8 months old" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60325 in gedit (main) "gedit crashes when 2nd instance opened under another login instance" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60326 in gst-plugins-base0.10 (main) "[edgy]  gstreamer, rhythmbox won't read files over smb" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60327 in gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 (multiverse) "gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse is present in universe as well as multiverse" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60328 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Java license display is unresponsive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60328
<CarlFK> where do I post web site content problems ?
<CarlFK> like the dl page for u-server ?
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+filebug/+login
<CarlFK> nice.  thnaks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60329 in newt (main) "Whiptail "OK" dialog is unresponsive." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60329
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60333 in koffice (main) "koffice installation problem in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60334 in Ubuntu "Mounted drive desktop link has non-sensical name." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60334
<JoseStefan> would be nice to confirm the volume label for the fat32 partition ^^^
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60335 in ubiquity (main) "Crash when / < 2GB and click Forward several times in Prepare Mnt" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60335
<CarlFK> daily alternate w/ preseed file just started asking "Detect keyboard layout?" and it does it before the preseed file is even loaded.
<CarlFK> what pacakge should I pick for my report?
<Rinchen> you guys will like this
<Rinchen> I'm valgrinding the kino crash and it's crashing the memchecker
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60336 in Ubuntu "Can't set special key to "run a terminal" function" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60337 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar often causes gnome-panel to hang when loading" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60338 in base-installer (main) "alternate just started asking "Detect keyboard layout?"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60338
<carthik> Yo!
<bddebian> Heya carthik
<carthik> 'sup bddebian
<CarlFK> somewhere on LP is a way to report web site issues...
<bddebian> carthik: Not much, you?
<carthik> hanging in here - school sucks me dry - same old story...
<CarlFK> by the time I find it, I will have forgotten what I wanted to report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60339 in Ubuntu "Fullscreen apps can't exit fullscreen mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60339
<carthik> CarlFK, https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<CarlFK> how would I get there from lp.net?
<CarlFK> click for 5 min, then ask here :)
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60341 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal window loses title" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60343 in usplash (main) "Usplash can't handle ReiserFS's journal replay" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60343
<Kagou> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60344 in gnome-themes "High-Contrast Themes missing icons" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58327 in xfce4-clipman-plugin (universe) "bug repport?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60345 in gnome-themes (main) ""Add to Panel..." assumes and hard-codes font sizes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60346 in cupsys (main) "Only top 2cm of every page is printed for some PDF files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60346
<dholbach> good morning
<sfllaw> dholbach: Morning.
<dholbach> heya sfllaw
<dholbach> whoooo, changes to the EdgyReleaseParties wiki page
<sfllaw> Yay.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60349 in galternatives (universe) "Please review merge of galternatives" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60349
<carthik> nice interview dholbach :)
<dholbach> carthik: uhhhh, it's out now? :)
<carthik> dholbach, http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielHolbach/ :)
<dholbach> thanks :-)
<Burgundavia> carthik: have you been getting the -users bugs?
<carthik> Burgundavia, yes
<Burgundavia> excellent
<carthik> Burgundavia, I had stopped by earlier to say thanks (for the -users bugs). Maybe you didn't get to read the message.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60350 in upstart (main) "Shutdown wall message doesn't beep" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60350
<Burgundavia> you may have tagged burgwork, in which case I will read it tomorrow
<carthik> Oh, alright
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60351 in zope2.8 (universe) "Please sync zope2.8 (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60351
<BugMaN> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60353 in nvu (universe) "Nvu's unofficial bug-fix release" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60353
<dsas_> hi BugMaN
<Burgundavia> dsas_: scary thought: Nvu is 2.5 million LOC
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60355 in gksu (main) "The fade to grey is really ugly (should be able to disable)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60354 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60354
<dsas_> Burgundavia: I imagine there's a whole load of mozilla code in there.
<Burgundavia> dsas_: probably most of the tree
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60356 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60356
<dsas_> Burgundavia: I think I read it's switching to xulrunner in the future though, which should make it seem a bit more manageable.
<Burgundavia> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60357 in console-setup (main) "Does not set the nasty new font" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60359 in Ubuntu "double  media on desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60360 in adept (main) "(Kubuntu) Adept doesn't keep to the setting of the system variable LC_MESSAGES" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60361 in python-gnome (universe) "fails to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60363 in libgeda (universe) "Please sync libgeda 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60362 in Ubuntu "preseed partman loop " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60367 in geda-gattrib (universe) "Please sync geda-gattrib 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60365 in geda-doc (universe) "Please sync geda-doc 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60366 in geda-examples (universe) "Please sync geda-examples 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60368 in geda-gnetlist (universe) "Please sync geda-gnetlist 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60370 in enlightenment (universe) "Integration with Gnome panel is lacking" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60371 in geda-gsymcheck (universe) "Please sync geda-gsymcheck 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60369 in geda-gschem (universe) "Please sync geda-gschem 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60372 in enlightenment (universe) "Gnome keyboard shortcuts don't work under enlightenment" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60373 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "Printing error with gnome-sudoku" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60374 in geda-symbols (universe) "Please sync geda-symbols 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60375 in geda-utils (universe) "Please sync geda-utils 20060906-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60375
<dholbach> bugs bugs bugs bugs :)
<dholbach> we only seem to get sync bugs :)
<seb128> which is good ;)
<ryanoc> is it still wednesday anywhere haha
<ryanoc> it should be wednesday every day
<ryanoc> wait... it is..
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> where?
<ryanoc> in here :-)
<ryanoc> i'd give u a hug, but I don't know the command, lol...
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Please shrink this list: http://tinyurl.com/s4pvh | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* dholbach hugs ryanoc
* ryanoc hugs dholbach
<ryanoc> aha!
<dholbach> :-)
<ryanoc> lol @ "sometimes I cry at night because of it"
<dholbach> hm?
<ryanoc> bug #1 on UbuntuBugDay/BugsForExtraPoints
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dholbach> :-)
<ryanoc> hey can I apt-get upgrade to the working version of edgy
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60376 in evolution (main) "Folder names in sidebar have gratuitous text" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60376
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> maybe update-manager can do that too
<ryanoc> does it have a high chance of breaking my system?
<ryanoc> i don't know what repos to add
<dholbach> it's likely to break *something*
<dholbach> might be something minor
<dholbach> it's not as stable as dapper
<ryanoc> I don't know if I should risk it... I'm relying on this install for an assignment at the moment
<ryanoc> ...but I have faith in ubuntu.. :)
<dholbach> hehe
<ryanoc> when's the expected release date?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60377 in firefox (main) "Is unable to play audio streams as wrong default application" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60378 in gnome-panel (main) "Disk applet by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60378
<ryanoc> ooo knot cd 3 today...
<ryanoc> i don't know what that means but it sounds important
<dholbach> new test cd
<dholbach> you could try the live cd to see how it works for you
<ryanoc> oh yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60379 in Ubuntu "(Kubuntu) KDE system settings list of problems" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60379
<ryanoc> except i have really limited bandwidth this month
<ryanoc> they cap it in new zealand
<dholbach> oh i see
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60381 in hw-detect (main) "no snd-powermac in /etc/modules on powerpc" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60380 in lyx (universe) "lyx uninstallable on Edgy (unmet dependencies)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60382 in edgy-wallpapers (main) "'Artwork preview' note is partially hidden behind bottom panel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60383 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Missing Home and Desktop items in Places panel in "Save As..." dialog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60387 in yelp (main) "Change the front page of Yelp to accommodate Ubuntu Docs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60388 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "e1000  EEPROM Checksum validity check should be disabled" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60389 in upstart (main) "Fails to start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60390 in ubiquity (main) "Bug in final" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60391 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "too many options in "Write speed"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60393 in Ubuntu "Edgy - switching from X to a vc i get black screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60392 in mono (main) "Mono closed when running f-spot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60394 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60395 in cdrom-checker (main) "ppc desktop CD-ROM checker hangs forever" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60396 in Ubuntu "Edgy amd 64bit shutdown soft lock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60397 in partman (main) "[powerpc]  automatic partitioner creates second boot partition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60398 in openoffice.org (main) "Saving crashes openoffice.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60399 in python-formencode (universe) "[Merge]  python-formencode 0.5.1-4ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60400 in gtkterm (universe) "gtkterm segfaults on send hexadecimal data" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60404 in apoo (universe) "[Sync Request]  apoo 1.3-8 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60401 in pytone (universe) "[Sync Request]  pytone 2.3.1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60405 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "No copy disc option" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60406 in synaptic (main) "APT proxy configuration" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60407 in evolution-exchange (main) "launching evolution +exchange backend takes long time" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60408 in ctypes (universe) "[Sync Request]  ctypes 1.0.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60409 in oem-config (main) "eternal hang after selecting keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60410 in oem-config (main) "language/location setting is confusing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60411 in synaptic (main) "Add more mirrors to the "Software Sources" dialog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60411
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60412 in Ubuntu "Typing mistake 'oficially'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60414 in xchat-gnome (main) "Copying of links in topic not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60415 in debian-installer (main) "English keyboard on german install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60416 in sysvinit (main) "sysvinit needs to stay around as a compat package because of essential" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60416
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60419 in libetpan (universe) "[Sync Request]  libetpan 0.46-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60421 in openssh (main) "Problem negotiation GSSAPI with Solaris 10 sshd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60421
<dholbach> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60422 in Ubuntu "Problem with fglrx in edgy." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60424 in tango-icon-theme-common (main) "GTK default icons used in several places" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60423 in rescue (main) "freeze after exiting rescue shell" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60425 in debian-installer (main) "no usplash with i386-alternate CD and XFS" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60426 in launchpad-integration (main) "uses gnome prefs if kde and gnome are installed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60427 in aptitude (main) ""aptitude changelog foo bar" crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60428 in isdnutils (main) "rhythmbox blocks dialup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60429 in upstart (main) "Upstart lacks documentation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60430 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[edgy]  Installation failfs during automatic download" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60431 in amule (universe) "close aba automatic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60432 in firefox (main) "Crash when pressing "Brows" buton" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60433 in linux-meta (main) "Binary Nvidia drivers not loaded after upgrade to linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 2.6.15-26.***47*** (USN-346-1) " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60435 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash when opening big .ppt file with audio document and pictures" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60434 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't notice changes in library" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60436 in dpkg (main) "--compare-versions doesn't parse control file syntax" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60437 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "/etc/init.d/mysql: line 100: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60438 in Ubuntu "Changing Screen Saver locks up entire system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60439 in Ubuntu "iptables connlimit/iplimit not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60442 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Dual / Two Batteries, shutdown on empty expansion battery." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60443 in evolution (main) "Evolution losts the accounts settings across reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60444 in at-spi (main) "dist-upgrade caused crash again" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60446 in Ubuntu "attempting to cp from one xfs partition to another results in kernel oops" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60445 in Ubuntu "Dual FX4500 in SLI on an HP XW9300, not detected in any kernel for Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60447 in gnome-panel (main) "[edgy]  Workspace switcher: Maximized windows have one pixel gap" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60449 in Ubuntu "Adding a library to newly created ld.so.conf and re-running ldconfig does not make it visible" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60451 in coreutils (main) "dd SIGSEGV with LANG=cs_CZ.UTF-8" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60450 in freeglut (main) "freeglut3 not available in 32 bit version on Dapper64. Multiarch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60452 in Ubuntu "Missing links in /usr/lib32 prevents multiarch compile in Dapper64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60453 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Text on the selected row of an insensitive list is black" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60454 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel version 2.6.15-26.47 incompatible with nvidia dirver -  X server fails to start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60455 in Ubuntu ""403: Forbidden" error while updating linux-image-2.6.15-26-686" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60448 in Ubuntu ".xsession_errors file grows out of control & saturates disk space" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60457 in kdemultimedia (main) "[Efty]  Dependency on obsolete dev-package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60458 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Text on a progressbar is hard to read" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60459 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "some troubles with a network" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60461 in rt2500 (universe) "Failure to obtain IP with DHCP on Averatec laptop with rt2500" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60460 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Displays static mounts two times" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60462 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "System doesn't boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60464 in amap (universe) "Fails configuration" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60465 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Diplay Starts in 640x480@60Hz" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60466 in firefox (main) "[enhancement]  upgrading firefox version available in Edgy Eft" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60468 in popularity-contest (main) "HTTP submission doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60470 in beagle (main) "Thumbnails of pictures in directories, with national characters in names, are not displayed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60469 in apt (main) "Apt-get MAN page doesn't document autoremove feature." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60472 in xorg (main) "Spacebardoesnotworkafterupgradetoedgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60473 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer slowly starting because of AF_INET6" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60474 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "1280x800 resolution won't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60474
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-15
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60475 in amarok (main) "Problem with deleting files in amarok from within gnome." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60476 in python2.4 (main) "Menu selection triggered bug report " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60477 in control-center (main) "g-s-d crashes on startup under edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60478 in qemu (universe) "Missing files for qemu-system-ppc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60479 in openoffice.org (main) "Edgy, OOo 2.0.4: Localization bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60480 in language-support-ku (main) "Myspell-ku is missing, synchronize from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60482 in Ubuntu "other paritions show two icons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60483 in console-setup (main) "console-setup messes up usplash and vice versa" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60484 in gnome-blog (universe) "Please review merge of gnome-blog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60485 in uqm (multiverse) "The Ur-Quan Masters doesn't work on AMD64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60486 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60486
<bddebian> Boo
<lakin> hi bddebian
<terlmann> HELP!! i have a major ubuntu ptoblem! i tried to run "sudo nautilus" as user "terlmann" but the thing ran as "hal" and now my screen is whacked out:the bottom menu is 3 inches from the bottom of the screen,and the mouse pointer has to locate 1 inch BELOW the dialog i wanna click... has anyone got a solution?
<Hobbsee> terlmann: this is not #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> support is in #ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60489 in ubiquity (main) "Ubquity Crash (Report of 59830 with info)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60489
<terlmann> no one there knows anything! help me!
<zul> you can try the forums
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60490 in xsp (universe) "Please sync xsp 1.1.17-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60491 in mod-mono (universe) "Please sync mod-mono 1.1.17-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60491
<terlmann> yea... with this displaced mouse pointer,how could i possibly do that?
<lakin> terlmann: unfortunately this isn't a support channel.  I'm sure that if someone here had an idea of what exactly to do to help, they would offer it, but it's more likely that you'll get an answer on the forums or in #ubuntu.
<lakin> what I mean, is that it's MORE likely that you'll get help in those places, compared to here.
<Hobbsee> apart from uninstall whatever you just did, and install the old versions again.
<Hobbsee> why are you using breezy anyway?
<bddebian> Hello lakin
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60492 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60493 in deskbar-applet (main) "can't type chinese" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60494 in epiphany-browser (main) "Tiny throbber in epiphany browser." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60495 in skippy (universe) "Skippy is unable to change focus when in focus-follows-mouse." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60495
<Kamping_Kaiser> openscenegraph has no .desktop file. however it has about 80 binaries. that makes me wonder if it should have a desktop file becuase it might not actually be a gui app (?)
<bddebian> I thought I added one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. my package doesnt, just a tick, i'll ch4eck version
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.0.0-9
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, should i go file a bug?
<bddebian> Kamping_Kaiser: Sure
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it will apear soon ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> grr. another misisng .desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> sory :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> autotrace is a CLI program - that doesnt need .desktop file does it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60497 in openscenegraph (universe) "missing .desktop file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60497
<bddebian> Kamping_Kaiser: Can have one but doesn't have to I dont' think
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that an ok way of finding a .desktop file? (as in that bug), i cant think of a better one
<Kamping_Kaiser> bddebian, ok, i wont file a bug on autotrace tehn
<Kamping_Kaiser> another .desktop bug coming.
<Kamping_Kaiser> xmgrace6 isnt launching, and isnt putting debug info into a terminal, but i'm not sure from the man page if it /needs/ arguments to lauch
<Kamping_Kaiser> *launch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60498 in devilspie (universe) "Doesn't set workspace for rhythmbox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60499 in grace6 (universe) "missing .desktop file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60500 in devilspie (universe) "Maximize vertically doesn't respect GVIM window settings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60501 in evolution-exchange (main) "Exchange fails to allow authentication" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60502 in udev (main) "Udev doesn't update /dev/disk/by-label to reflect LVM LVs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60502
* Signon time  :    Mon Sep 11 10:02:59 2006
* Signoff time :    Fri Sep 15 06:00:59 2006
* Total uptime :    3d 19h 58m  0s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60504 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "regression: Unknown symbol cpu_data" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60503 in upstart (main) "doesn't hanlde console on ttyS* on ia64" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60506 in Ubuntu "Please sync myththemes 0.20-0.0 from debian.multimedia.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60507 in update-manager (main) "GUI bug: list widget "moves" when clicking on updates." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60508 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-source-2.6.17 won't compile" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60509 in Ubuntu "Recent Kernel Update Broke Gnome-Network-Manager" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60511 in ubiquity (main) "Creates too small swap for hibernate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60512 in ubiquity (main) "Timezone picker crash on double-click on slow system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60513 in ubiquity (main) "Disable zooming in timezone widget on slow systems" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60513
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60514 in ubiquity (main) "Propagate selected timezone to running LiveCD session" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60515 in libapache-asp-perl (universe) "Get 500 Internal server error while trying to start asp test script." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60516 in ubiquity (main) "Time zone & locale should also affect Gnome time applet 12/24 preference" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60517 in ubiquity (main) "LiveCD thrashes if hard disk malformatted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60518 in gnome-system-tools (main) "/etc/resolv.conf gets clobbered when the OK button is pressed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60518
<Kagou> lu seb128
<seb128> lut Kagou
<Kagou> seb128: are you on a laptop ?
<seb128> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60519 in meta-kde (main) "kde doesn't mount removable harddisk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60520 in isakmpd (universe) "Please sync isakmpd (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60521 in gnome-terminal (main) "edgy: not saving session" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60522 in Ubuntu "sync from hellion.org.uk for ivtv driver in edgy." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60523 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "Help menu is ordered upside down and uses "help" instead of "contents"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60525 in ubuntu-meta (main) "missing link" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60526 in routes (universe) "Please sync routes (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60527 in language-pack-gnome-de (main) "xchat-gnome /me misbehaviour" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60528 in rkhunter (universe) "strings dependancy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60529 in console-setup (main) "[powerpc]  vt 2 to 6 have wrong resolution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60530 in evolution (main) "saving a received vcard doens't works" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60530
<dholbach> hello!
<Kagou> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hello Kagou
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60531 in gnome-power-manager (main) ""Power History" graph is wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60532 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Broadcom BCM4401 100Base-T  driver module freezes ethernet connection, then reinitializes the device" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60532
<Kagou> dholbach: WoW http://behindubuntu.org/interviews/DanielHolbach/images/photo.jpg flowers power ?
<dholbach> yeah :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60534 in langpack-locales (main) "dpkg-reconfigure locales should let you change default language" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60536 in gnome-media (main) "Sound Recorder doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60537 in banshee (universe) "iPod not found listed in Banshee" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60539 in Ubuntu "GTK Button Corruption" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60539
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60538 in glade (main) "Glade is out of date on Ubuntu Edgy - please update to 3.0.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60540 in xmms (main) "Xmms freezes when trying to listen to webradio." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60540
<dsas> I'm looking to forward bug 60105 and have found gnome 317786 which mentions this in a comment, should I set the upstream bug to that, open a new one, or bug gnome guys on irc to see what I should do?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60105 in gcalctool "paste not functional (half)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60105
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 317786 in general "copy and paste menu entries are always active" [Minor,New]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317786
<seb128> dsas: I think the guy abused the bug and that's not exactly the same issue
<dsas> seb128: Thanks, I'll open a new bug upstream then.
<seb128> dsas: opening a new bug and pointing that #317786 is somewhat similar seems about right to me
<dsas> I'm always unsure what to do in situations like that
<seb128> so upstream is free to dup it easily if they think that's a dup
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60542 in update-manager (main) "A unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60543 in g-wrap (universe) "Please sync g-wrap 1.9.6-3.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60544 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "[edgy] synaptics touchpad stop work in new session user" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60545 in network-manager (main) "Sporadically mixes up wireless network as wired" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60545
<seb128> dsas: thank you for the bug forwarding. When you do that you might want to drop a comment on the bug to say you forwarded it to URL
<seb128> dsas: I think that makes easier for user to figure what is going on than the bug watch adding comment they get
<dsas> seb128: Ok, I'll keep that in mind.
<seb128> thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60547 in control-center (main) "user-installed themes do no show up on apps run via gksu et al" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60548 in taskjuggler (universe) "Please sync taskjuggler 2.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60548
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60549 in Ubuntu "[edgy.knot2]  usb peripheral devices dont work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60550 in gnucash (universe) "Please review merge of gnucash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60551 in freetype (main) "Please sync freetype (main) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60552 in partman (main) "adds removable devices to fstab by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60553 in bluez-utils (main) "Hcitool can't see my bluetooth dongle under Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60555 in pyzor (universe) "[Sync Request]  pyzor 1:0.4.0+cvs20030201-6.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60557 in control-center (main) "Logout key not working in a Dell Inspiron 630m" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60559 in evolution-data-server (main) "Evolution Data Server crashes on clicking date/time applet in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60558 in evolution (main) "[Edgy]  Default background text in search entry doesn't fit" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60560 in human-gtk-theme (main) "Arrows in checkboxes are drawn too high" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60561 in devilspie (universe) "[Sync Request]  devilspie 0.17.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60562 in greylistd (universe) "[Merge]  greylistd 0.8.3.1ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60563 in rhythmbox (main) "freezes on startup, worked before update on 14/09/2006" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60564 in amsn (universe) "[Sync Request]  amsn 0.95-2.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60565 in preseed (main) "Ububtu 6.06.1 Alternate does not run base-config/late_command" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60565
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60567 in apt (main) "Segmentation fault with apt-get" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60567
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60569 in gconf-editor (main) "Set as Default... gives "Unable to store..."" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60570 in openoffice.org (main) "Edgy, OOo 2.0.4: Localization, dissapearing menu strings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60571 in ubiquity (main) "problem during installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60572 in gnome-applets (main) "gswitchit crashes on startup and any panel applet add/remove" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60575 in language-pack-he-base (main) "package conflicts with language-pack-gnome-he-base" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60576 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Adding LPD printer freezes gnome-cups-add" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60578 in gnome-applets (main) "gnome-keyboard-applet / language selector: "show current layout" shows empty window" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60579 in epiphany-browser (main) "ugly download-manager icon in notification area" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60580 in nautilus-sendto (main) "nautilus-sendto bluetooth send doesn't find chosen file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60581 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-volume-manager doesn't see my USB UA-25" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60586 in php4-kadm5 (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync php4-kadm5 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60583 in gst-python (universe) "FTBFS: RuntimeError: Function gst_pad_get_negotiated_caps is being overridden more than once" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60585 in firefox (main) "BadMatch X error in nsPluginInstance::setGL (?)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60588 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Unplug/Plug AC cable, the screen don't reduce/increase the brightness" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60589 in valgrind (main) "valgrind crashes on most programs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60590 in gaim (main) "[gaim2b3.1]  gaim-dbg package cannot be installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60590
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60591 in apport (main) "Crash dialog steals focus" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60593 in afterstep (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync afterstep from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60592 in Ubuntu "Sept 15 Dapper updates wiped audio drivers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60596 in dpkg (main) "dpkg-source -b -i autocomplete regression?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60595 in console-setup (main) "after edgy upgrade console terminal uses uk-international layout with deadkeys" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60598 in console-setup (main) "setupcon has no man-page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60599 in seahorse (universe) "Seahorse won't gracefully exit in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60600 in console-setup (main) "correct font is not restore after switch back from X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60602 in usplash (main) "No visible output during boot (particularly during extended fsck)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60603 in usplash (main) "debrandification.  Current usplash testcard contains ubuntu-specific branding" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60604 in usplash (main) "usplash on i810, top ~100lines become corrupted during boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60605 in xorg (main) "UK (international) layout selected by default instead of plain UK." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60606 in pgadmin3 (universe) ""New Server" demands password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60606
<dholbach> have a nice weekend
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60608 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't properly report when a message is encrpyted AND signed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60609 in ruby1.8 (main) "Gnome-art manager crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60611 in vmware-player (multiverse) "[edgy]  wrong dependence (libdbus-1-2)?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60612 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "update-flashplugin should not be using /bin/sh" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60613 in gtkpod (universe) "Motorola SLVR/ROKR support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60614 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Wrong string in gtk20 po file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60615 in gnome-python (main) "split out gconf bindings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60616 in istanbul (universe) "doesn't start but crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60618 in Ubuntu "Can't use some MMC cards" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60619 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo Beta 2 is out..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60620 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul should depend on python2.4-gnome2 and nautilus-cd-burner" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60621 in usplash (main) "No Splash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60622 in kopete (main) "Frequent disconnection of Kopete" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60623 in mdadm (main) "Upgrading mdadm package is impossible - can't upgrade while raid arrays active" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60624 in Ubuntu "PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard don't work under the Live CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60625 in netbase (main) "Automatic interfaces not brought up on boot on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60626 in upstart (main) "init: rc6 process (4517) killed by signal 15 when rebooting from singleuser" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60627 in mysqltcl (universe) "endless wait (freeze) upon click on "user administration"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60627
<theCore> what should I do with bug 48868?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48868 in mydns "Can't install mydns-mysql" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48868
<theCore> I can install without problems, so should I close it?
<theCore> or mark it as Need Info?
<theCore> bug 60624 should assigned to mysql-admin, not mysqltcl
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60624 in Ubuntu "PS/2 Mouse and Keyboard don't work under the Live CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60624
<theCore> oups
<theCore> bug 60627
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60627 in mysqltcl "endless wait (freeze) upon click on "user administration"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60627
<theCore> ok fixed
<theCore> ahh, I been messy ...
<Who_> I have a disk that crashes fsck when I try to check it, is there any way I can get information for a bug report
<Who_> becuase it is a serious crash - no SYS REQ+rseiub -
<Who_> the disk was in fstab so the system wouldn't start at all...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60628 in Ubuntu "dri not working with open source radeon driver "ati igp 9100 pro"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60629 in banshee (universe) "Banshee problems with mono and dbus-sharp" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60630 in ndiswrapper (main) "edgy ndiswrapper-common cant find  ndiswrapper-1.1 etc..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60632 in schroot (universe) "[Sync Request]  schroot 1.0.2-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60631 in firefox (main) "[edgy] Crash opening firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60631
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-16
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60633 in update-manager (main) "Numerous spelling errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60634 in Ubuntu "Please sync ivtv from debian unstable." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60635 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "irqpoll causes cdrom_pc_intr:  The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x01)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60636 in erlang (universe) "Please add erlang-nox to Universe." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60637 in amarok (main) "[edgy]  Amarok enabling Dapper-multiverse when downloading codecs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60638 in Ubuntu "EDGY Installer fails at manual partition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60639 in Ubuntu "Edgy know 2 - Installer does not detect disk partitions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60642 in sqlalchemy (universe) "Please sync sqlalchemy (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60640 in kimdaba (universe) "KimDaBa has been renamed & updated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60641 in ghemical (universe) "Please sync ghemical (universe) from Debian unstable (Ver. 2.10)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60643 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "[Edgy]  The "Go" button is much to wide when using Firefox 2.0b2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60644 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "BUG while dumping core" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60645 in quixote1 (universe) "[Sync Request]  quixote1 1.2-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60648 in lyx (universe) "edgy lyx package broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60646 in initramfs-tools (main) "Unable to boot with degraded array" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60649 in xorg (main) "no dummy package for xlibs giving dep error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60650 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "some headers files missing in linux/" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60651 in emifreq-applet (universe) "No icon in "Add to Panel" (Edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60651
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60652 in firefox (main) "Broken firefox in edgy - version 1.99+2.0b1+dfsg-1ubuntu3" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60653 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org Writer Crashes when I save a file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60654 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Theme elements are not properly sized" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60654
<janina07> hi poh
<janina07> :(
<janina07> talk to me pls
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60656 in libjsw (universe) "Incorrect path to default device in jsw.h" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60656
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60657 in gnome-network (universe) "Network Monitor Applet is enormous" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60657
<janina07> hello
<dous> hey janina07, what's up?
<bddebian> Boo
<nixternal> boohoo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60659 in gdb (main) "Crash when trying to debug Rhythmbox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60659
<janina07> hi] 
<janina07> anyone there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60660 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "regression" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60661 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "Screen corruption on GeForce 6600 in vesa mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60662 in Ubuntu "does not save gateway details" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60663 in mono (main) "mono crashing with beagled --bg --replace" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60663
* tarheelcoxn hugs crimsun 
* crimsun hugs his bed ten miles away
<bddebian> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60664 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "VNC remote access tries to connect using hostname which fails if it's unresolvable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60664
<micahcowan> What's the best way to deal with an Unconfirmed bug, where the bug itself is confirmed, but the responsible package is not perfectly clear? Specifically I'm thinking of bug 58103. I'm thinking of confirming for both bash /and/ less, as regardless of whether appropriate changes are made to lesspipe, a change will need to be made to /etc/skel/.bashrc.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58103 in less "/etc/skel/.bashrc - lesspipe problem" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60666 in bash (main) "New option in bash could use updated completion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60666
<crimsun> micahcowan: then it's a bash bug that's exposed by lesspipe.
<crimsun> where bug isn't necessarily code (could be conffile, as you mention)
<micahcowan> crimsun, I don't agree.
<micahcowan> bash is supposed to set SHELL to login shell. It's not bash's fault. Unless you mean in /etc/skel/.bashrc, maybe.
<micahcowan> And IMO, lesspipe should not depend on SHELL to be the currently running shell (though what it /can/ depend on, I've no idea)
<crimsun> so any changes to /etc/skel/.bashrc would simply be hackarounds for lesspipe?
<micahcowan> currently, I would consider them to be that, yes. Now, if it gets decided to add appropriate options to lesspipe, though, the bashrc would /still/ need to be modified, to take advantage of it. But in that case, I wouldn't consider it to be a hackaround.
<micahcowan> Perhaps it should be considered a bug in less (probably best for upstream to handle, if they're willing), and then submit a bug in bash when lesspipe is fixed, to update the .bashrc?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60667 in control-center (main) "control-center gnome settings daemon crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60667
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60668 in mono (main) "Crash when closing mono-doc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60669 in rubber (universe) "multibib support in rubber is buggy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60669
<micahcowan> Does anyone here happen to know if apt-get autoremove is undocumented (in --help nor manpage) on purpose?
<dsas> micahcowan: I find that unlikely being as it tells you about it every time you run apt-get
<Burgundavia> likely it is just because it is so new
<micahcowan> dsas, it does? when?
<micahcowan> it doesn't do it when /I/ run apt-get...
<dsas> micahcowan: When you have something that is apt-get autoremovable. (e.g. remove a program but keep its dependencies that aren't depended on by anything else installed)
<dsas> I first noticed it when installing and removing dia.
<micahcowan> dsas, okay, cool. I'm asking mostly for the sake of http://launchpad.net/bugs/60666 -- I'm a little surprised at a request for autocompletion adjustment before it's even documented /anywhere/. :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60666 in bash "New option in bash could use updated completion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<micahcowan> I'll go ahead and confirm it, then,.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60670 in kdebase (main) "kate silently corrupts iso-8859-1 files in utf-8 locale" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60671 in Ubuntu "Bug with LiveCD (Ubuntu 6.10 Edgy Test 2)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60672 in Ubuntu "Mounting Bug (Ubuntu 6.10 Test 2)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60673 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfce4-menueditor opens wrong file when right click on panel menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60674 in Ubuntu "Problems with reading CD-R and DVD+RW on Sony VAIO" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60675 in pmount (main) "USB Storage Device (Sony PSP) Fails to Mount as User" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60676 in libghemical (universe) "Please sync libghemical 2.10-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60677 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Does not have artwork for 1200x1900" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60678 in evolution (main) "Evolution won't start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60678
<ompaul> one bug coming up :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60679 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not detect ipw2200" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60680 in nautilus (main) "Ejecting an audio disk had message "writing to disk"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60681 in konversation (main) "konversation does not show what is actually sent" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60682 in Ubuntu "Tastatur geht beim hochfahren nicht" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60683 in konversation (main) "konversation silently discards some messages (irc channels with non-ascii characters)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60684 in pytone (universe) "Please sync pytone (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60685 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "radeonfb fails to probe EDID on a PowerBook G4 (TiBook)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60686 in Ubuntu "knot3 oops when booting on powerpc64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60687 in mailman (main) "emailaddresses in .mbox file for mailinglists not munged" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60688 in scim (main) "scim notification area applet has a non-transparent background" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60689 in kdepim (main) ""Reply" in kmail downloads attachments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60690 in kipi-plugins (universe) "flickr export does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60691 in epiphany-browser (main) "keyword search into location entry doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60692 in arpack++ (universe) "Please sync arpack++ 2.2-9 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60693 in ubiquity (main) "We're sorry; the installer crashed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60694 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Kernel CRC error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60697 in Ubuntu "After completing OEM Installation, new user config hangs on Keyboard setup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60696 in bioruby (universe) "Please sync bioruby 1.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60698 in gnome-app-install (main) "Button labeled OK" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60695 in gnome-games (main) "A broken link in Aisleriot's documentation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60699 in pdns (universe) "Endian problems in pdns-server recursor" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60700 in ifrit (universe) "Please sync ifrit 3.0.0-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60701 in kkbswitch (universe) "Please sync kkbswitch (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60702 in ubiquity (main) "An error doing the installer" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60703 in digikam (universe) "[edgy]  digiKam - showfoto, conflicting files." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60704 in oregano (universe) "Please sync oregano 0.50.1-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60707 in xt (universe) "Please sync xt 0.9.1-8 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60708 in glibc (main) "get libpthread assertion on multicore CPU" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60709 in kdeutils (main) "wallet appears to have focus but does not" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60710 in cdrtools (main) "Cannot merge session" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60711 in glibc (main) "library ABI-tags not the same for 64bit and 32bit AMD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60712 in xorg (main) "Wrong driver chosen for ATI graphics cards during install, Cant start x" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60713 in netstat-nat (universe) "Segmentation Fault" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60714 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does't remember the window position on restart" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60715 in Ubuntu "no bootlog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60716 in Ubuntu "evbug causes strange dmesg output" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60718 in kvdr (universe) "Please review merge of kvdr" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60719 in kbd (universe) "Please sync kbd 1.12-17 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60721 in Ubuntu "timer not connected to IO-APIC" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60720 in nautilus (main) "[dapper]  Permissions on changed directory not read even after restart of nautilus. GNOME needed a restart." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60722 in hal (main) "Set better umasks for FAT filesystems (USB drives etc)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60723 in control-center (main) "gnome-background-properties uses a "Finish" button instead of "Close"" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60724 in firefox (main) "Navigation bar can end up 3x normal height" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60725 in firefox (main) "Crash at startup in firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60725
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60726 in xorg-server (main) "GL_ARB_fragment_program support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60726
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60727 in lock-keys-applet (universe) "Sync request lock-keys-applet to version 1.0-8 from Debian Unstable, in main." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60729 in usplash (main) "Unexpected change to verbose mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60728 in gnome-panel (main) "The gnome-panel crash and it's forced to close, it happens at any time." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60731 in bzr-gtk (universe) "Please recommend python-cairo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60732 in kde-i18n-ptbr (main) "Package broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60733 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed on ThinkPad X60s" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60734 in xarchiver (main) "[edgy]  Close button for "About" dialog not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60736 in f-spot (main) "crash when i create a web album" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60735 in plib (universe) "plib: Request review/sponsor of merge upload to 1.8.4-4.1ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60735
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60737 in plplot (universe) "Please sync plplot (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60737
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60740 in php-clamavlib (universe) "Please sync php-clamavlib (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60738 in Ubuntu "Sauerbraten (Cube 2) has sound issues on Edgy, but not Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60739 in opensync (universe) "Please sync opensync (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60739
<Hobbsee> hey ogra
<ogra> hi hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60743 in smbc (universe) "Please sync smbc (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60741 in space-orbit (universe) "game hangs,can't be closed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60742 in usplash (main) "usplash has strange colours" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60744 in mono (main) "mono crash when using f-spot camera import" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60746 in ubiquity (main) "Doesnt show labels when partitioning" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60748 in xarchiver (main) "No icon in window" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60750 in kde-guidance (main) "thinks laptop lid is closed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60752 in acpi (main) "Does not resume from suspend" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60753 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "This package miss feathures in the edgy eft depositori" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60751 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "not complete package in the edgy eft officials repositorys." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60755 in gedit (main) "New .lang file for DocBook" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60754 in hwdb-client (main) "confusing message, sent or not sent?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60756 in hwdb-client (main) "Disable next during upload to server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60757 in Ubuntu "knot cd 3: can't login in console mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60758 in firefox (main) "error Xml" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60759 in vim (main) "edgy Knot3 without Vim" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60759
<hind3nburg> Hey I'm trying to get attention about this bug which I guess is an artwork thing... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-netstatus/+bug/57626
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57626 in gnome-netstatus "Network Monitor Icons look stretched out on 1280x768 resolution" [Untriaged,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60760 in freetype (main) "turning off autohinting has no effect" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60760
<hind3nburg> can anyone point me in the right direction to who to send it to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60761 in usplash (main) "usplash resolution error in the boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60761
<neutrinomass> hind3nburg: Assign to "Ubuntu Desktop Bugs" desktop-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com ...
<hind3nburg> ok thanks!
<neutrinomass> hind3nburg: It's probably an upstream issue anyway ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60762 in xserver-xorg-video-savage (main) "can't use 1024x768 with savage driver in edgy (vrefresh out of range)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60762
<did447> Hi,
<did447> Bug #59058 inskcape with an upstream link.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59058 in inkscape "Crash saving file in edgy" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59058
<did447> From inskcape bug it's a gtk bug, move to gtk or add gtk in affects list?
<Bazzi> gtk bug and inkscape in affects list
<Bazzi> if you read it it reads as "it's a gtk bug which affects inkscape" which is the way it is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60763 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T60 Fails to Suspend / Hibernate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60763
<did447> Ok, stupid question;  How do I add gtk to Affects?
<neutrinomass> did447: Distribution -> Ubuntu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60764 in openssh (main) "Large file transfer gives error: Corrupted MAC on input" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60765 in gnome-keyring (main) "Gnome-keyring-daemon takes up 100% CPU and all memory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60766 in install-flash-player (multiverse) "libstdc++" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60766
<did447> neutrinomass: Thanks,
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60767 in amarok (main) "Amarok 1.4.3 requires libifp4" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60768 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound problem : no system sound and sound problems with some applications" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60769 in at-spi (main) "at-spi spy crash dist-upgrade and reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60770 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes while importing but continues working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60771 in Ubuntu "[Edgy knot2]  "Failed to determine the codename for the release" during installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60772 in xfdesktop4 (main) "xfdesktop4-s menu spanish translation bug disables the terminal entry" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60772
<did447> When a bug is marked as duplicate are its comments still searched and the 'duplicate of' shown in the result if there's a match?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60774 in Ubuntu "MP-BIOS Bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60775 in udev (main) "md5sum file in udev package contains list of char/block devices" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60776 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "ibm_acpi in dapper kernel (2.6.15-26.47) doesn't recognize the bay on X60s ultrabay systems" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60777 in oregano (universe) "Line length increases" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60778 in oregano (universe) "Test Clamp Translation Bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60779 in Ubuntu "sound not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60780 in libgnome-java (universe) "dependency - libgcj7 missing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60781 in Ubuntu "Knot 3 Edgy Eft - will not complete CD integrity check function" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60782 in apport (main) "apport uses 100% of my CPU" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60784 in mono-tools (main) "monodoc-browser crashes when setting bookmark" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60785 in mono-tools (main) "monodoc-browser text zoom not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60786 in firefox (main) "Unable to kill firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60787 in ubiquity (main) "Partitioning not available during installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60788 in mono-tools (main) "monodoc crashes when show comments is true" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60789 in cupsys-pt (universe) "md5sums contains files missing from package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60790 in usplash (main) "[Edgy]  No text in usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60791 in Ubuntu "shortcuts don't endure" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60792 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Need 1920x1200 resolution splash screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60793 in mono-tools (main) "paste menu entry always insensitive in monodoc-browser" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60794 in gaim-extendedprefs (universe) ""gaim-extendedprefs: Depends: gaim (< 1:2.0) but 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu6 is to be installed" gaim 2.0 beta is in edgy, but plugins for it depend on gaim 1.5" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60796 in guifications (universe) ""gaim-guifications: Depends: gaim (< 1:2.0) but 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu6 is to be installed" gaim 2.0 beta is in edgy, but this plugin requires gaim 1.5" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60797 in nautilus (main) "nautilus usability problem with selecting icons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60795 in Ubuntu "Breezy Knot: External harddrive isn't recognized" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60798 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel usability issue, I can not right click on icons in the menu and remove them." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60799 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "linux-image-2.6.17-7-generic's radeon module is broken, ati cards that use x.org's "ati" driver don't have 3d accel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60800 in xorg (main) "Screen freezes with some cards when using the nvidia driver" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60801 in testdisk (universe) "Testdisk depends upon libntfs8 but it isn't present. (AMD64)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60802 in smart-notifier (universe) "Smart-notifier depends upon smartmontools but it is not present. (AMD64)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60804 in nautilus (main) "mounted volumes appear twice in nautilus and desktop" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60805 in xorg (main) "package postinst doesnt support preseeding of the VideoRam parameter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60805
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60806 in firefox (main) "Several security fixes in 1.5.0.7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60807 in gnome-power-manager (main) "no discharging icon if booted from battery" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60808 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification uninstallable in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60810 in sound-juicer (main) "Importing MP3s tries to create messed up filename, crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60811 in firefox (main) "XML Parsing Error: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60812 in ubiquity (main) "Dapper Installer crashes at grub installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60812
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-17
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60813 in compiz (universe) "Incorrect position of maximized windows after moving to another screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60814 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "macbook sleep regression between 2.6.17-6.18 and 2.6.17-7.20" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60814
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60815 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "sky2 driver is not present " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60816 in acroread (multiverse) "Version Update Request for Acrobat Reader" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60647 in Baltix "edgy lyx package broken" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60818 in wlassistant (main) "system freeze when actvating the wireless assistant" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60819 in gaim (main) "I was just starting my computer up and gaim crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60821 in Ubuntu "Folder icon while drag comes blurred" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60822 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy wants to use sendmail" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60824 in evolution (main) "Missing "export" feature" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60825 in network-manager (main) "trying to join wireless network with nm freeze system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60826 in Ubuntu "pcspkr isn't default in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60827 in enigma (universe) "Please review merge of enigma" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60828 in gnome-commander (universe) "Deletes files that weren't moved (destination full!)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60829 in dnsmasq (universe) "Please sync dnsmasq 2.33-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60830 in pcre-ocaml (universe) "Please sync pcre-ocaml 5.11.1-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60831 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60832 in ocamldbi (universe) "Please sync ocamldbi 0.9.13-3 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60834 in php-clamavlib (universe) "Please sync php-clamavlib 0.12a-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60833 in zeroc-ice-php (universe) "[Sync Request]  zeroc-ice-php 3.1.0-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60835 in common-lisp-controller (universe) "Using CLC and Allegro common lisp" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60836 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60836
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60837 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Volume duplicated in desktop - edgy eft knot 2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60838 in liferea (universe) "moving a feed marks all feeds as read" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60838
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60839 in libnet-z3950-perl (universe) "[Sync Request]  libnet-z3950-perl 0.51-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60841 in php4-yaz (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libyaz -> libyaz2 soname change" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60841
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60843 in firefox (main) "Back/Forward mouseover'ed button have drawing errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60844 in xfce-mcs-manager (main) "xfce keyboard shortcuts not binding [edgy] " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60842 in smbc (universe) "Please sync smbc 1.2.2-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60842
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60845 in syslog-ocaml (universe) "Please sync syslog-ocaml 1.3-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60846 in libapache-mod-python (universe) "Please sync libapache-mod-python (universe) from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60847 in ubiquity (main) "Format whole disk is default with no warnings (edgy eft k2)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60848 in ksplash-engine-moodin (main) "stars and stripes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60849 in cyphesis-cpp (universe) "Please sync cyphesis-cpp 0.5.8-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60850 in evince (main) "Full-screened evince toolbar stays on-top after alt-tab away" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60851 in gnome-system-tools (main) "shares-admin crashes on launch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60852 in ubiquity (main) "Does not install GRUB on an intel macbook" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60853 in ruby-gnome2 (universe) "Please sync ruby-gnome2 0.15.0-1.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60854 in gnome-commander (universe) "Please sync gnome-commander 1.2.0-3.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60855 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo b2 won't open after last update on Edgy." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60857 in f-spot (main) "f-spot source code lack of proper copyright notices" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60859 in ubiquity (main) "Error in installer (crashed) all the times" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60856 in gobby (universe) "Gobby: Please review/upload new merged package." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60858 in exiv2 (universe) "exiv2: Please sponsor/upload this merged package." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60860 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "madwifi module not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60861 in Ubuntu "Search button in Synaptic becomes unresponsive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60862 in Ubuntu "Screen blinks several times after being dimmed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60863 in Ubuntu "Save session option gets stuck ON" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60864 in gnomebaker (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60865 in xen-source-2.6.16 (universe) "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60866 in nautilus (main) "crash while closing multiple nautilus windows" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60866
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60867 in gcl (universe) "Sync request gcl version 2.6.7-22 from Debian unstable, in main." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60868 in gparted (main) "gparted does not detect sdb" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60869 in Ubuntu "Nautilus crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60870 in mozilla-firefox (multiverse) "After installing nonfree flash plugin Bon Echo b2 crashes on some pages." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60871 in sbcl (universe) "sb-thread is not enabled on AMD64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60871
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60872 in usplash (main) "No splash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60873 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer can't play *some* avi files." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60874 in conglomerate (universe) "crashes when trying to play sounds" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60874
<nictuku> in the +upstream form, what should I enter in the product field?
<Burgundavia> nictuku: are you trying to file a bug on ubuntu?
<nictuku> about #60873 (gnome's conglomerate)
<nictuku> Burgundavia, I have already, and filed it upstream too. I'm trying to forward it
<nictuku> using the "Also affects upstream"
<Burgundavia> the name, gnome-baker
<nictuku> oops, I mean 60874
<nictuku> I can't find "conglomerate" in the products search window
<Burgundavia> sorry, conglomerate
<nictuku> I tried, it gives "invalid value"
<Burgundavia> let me try
<Burgundavia> fails for me to
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60875 in nautilus (main) "Duplicate drive icons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60875
<Burgundavia> can you report a bug against malone saying that you couldn't report a bug against conglomerate
<Burgundavia> ?
<nictuku> sure
<Burgundavia> thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60877 in ddns3-client (universe) "ddns3 client does not start if /bin/sh is linked to dash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60878 in ipe (universe) "no .desktop file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60878
<FliesLikeALap> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gnome-pilot/+bug/50981
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50981 in gnome-pilot "Palm synchronization unreliable" [Untriaged,Confirmed] 
<FliesLikeALap> how can I find who to assign that bug to?
<FliesLikeALap> I'm able to confirm it and I have a feeling that nothing will happen on it unless I can find someone to assign it to
<FliesLikeALap> the maintainer of that package is "inactive
<FliesLikeALap> '"
<Hobbsee> probably you dont?  the people who look at gnome-pilot will deal with it, hopefully
<FliesLikeALap> alright
<FliesLikeALap> as long as someone looks at it, I'm happy ;)
<Hobbsee> you could look at it :P
<FliesLikeALap> It is a pretty important bug, the sooner it gets pointed out to the right person, the better
<Hobbsee> so are all the other bugs, i expect
<FliesLikeALap> yeah, obviously my opinion is relative
<FliesLikeALap> so I guess my next question is... is there anything I can do to help it along any more?
<Hobbsee> well, it's kind of a moot point - i dont know how to fix such things
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60880 in gaim (main) "groupwise protocol does not work with 2.0beta3.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60881 in Ubuntu "Installer misconfigures grup with scsi and ide devices" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60881
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60882 in xorg-server (main) "Rendering problems on edgy with Intel Integrated Graphics Device" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60883 in ircd-irc2 (universe) "2.11 Split Server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60879 in lynx (main) "lynx gets stuck in infinite loop rendering invalid HTML" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60884 in gswitchit (universe) "problem with adding the applet for keyboards to gnomepanel in Ubuntu 6.10 " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60885 in gnome-system-tools (main) "disks-admin crashes on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60886 in libsexy (main) "Copying of links in topic not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60888 in Ubuntu "edgy knot3 installs without asking for a username" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60888
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60890 in usplash (main) "init fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60889 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No resume from sleep on Acer Aspire 1314" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60892 in rhythmbox (main) "music library file watcher doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60893 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Server Kernel update (47) prevents booting!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60894 in reiserfsprogs (main) "mkfs.reiserfs creates an unmountable file system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60896 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Installation Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60897 in ubiquity (main) "[edgy knot 3]  Desktop CD stalls/hangs when "Install to Disk" is double-clicked" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60897
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60898 in konversation (main) "Konversation Crashes on DCC Chat" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60895 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash-plugin-nonfree does not work." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60899 in evolution-exchange (main) "sometimes fails to start on edgy - 100% hang on 'scanning folders in "Exchange server..."'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60899
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60900 in evolution-exchange (main) "Slow startup - whilst "scanning folders in "Exchange server 10.0.0.254" (...)"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60901 in evolution-exchange (main) "Slow startup - "Fetching summary information for new messages"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60902 in control-center (main) "TFT head-up brightness appears in centre of screen, rather than 3/5 down" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60903 in Ubuntu "WBEM administration for ubuntu-server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60904 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "[edgy]  firefox opening crash (another message)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60905 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[acx111]  default firmware not working for acx d-link dwl-g650+" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60906 in enlightenment (universe) "e17 is not able to detect Ubuntu's installed applications" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60906
<bddebian> Boo
<tuxmaniac> baaa
<Hobbsee> BLING!
<tuxmaniac> Hobbsee> long time no see. hi
<Hobbsee> i've been here.  sometimes :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60907 in usplash (main) "upstart makes system unbootable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60907
<tuxmaniac> has bug #1 closed? :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60908 in Ubuntu "Laptop battery state does not get updated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60908
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60909 in sysvinit (main) "Mount /proc/bus/usb on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60909
<neutrinomass> tuxmaniac: ?
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass> long time no see :D
<neutrinomass> oh, hi
* neutrinomass was horrified for a moment
<neutrinomass> I'm playing with a bug status applet and I'm using bug 1 as a reference, and I thought I somehow closed it :-/
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ubuntu-meta "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60910 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Localized "Documents" folder in file selector needs "Documents" folder in Home directory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60910
<neutrinomass> I realise how silly the above statement is, but I blacked out for a moment :-/
<jrib> would be nice if you resolved and closed it though
<neutrinomass> jrib: well I would, but my applet has fallen victim to deadlocks so I can't take a look into #1 just yet :p
<tuxmaniac> neutrinomass> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60911 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed with a "Failed to Load GRUB" error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60911
<dtamas> I hava a question. I tried to install edgy knot3 from the live-cd, and at the partition part of the installer it stops with 'The resize operation is impossible' error. Is it a reported bug? I met with it on two pc.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60912 in screen (main) "No "beep" in irssi" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60913 in ubiquity (main) "In the installing (88% more or less)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60914 in gtk-mist-engine (universe) "Debian directory in root" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60915 in usplash (main) "usplash messes up colors on console" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60916 in Ubuntu "Winbond SD/MMC Reader (W83L519D) doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60917 in Ubuntu "CUPS: printer duplex setting overridden for Samsung ML-2152W" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60918 in xfce4 (universe) "OpenOffice open wrong from menu" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60919 in gaim-meanwhile (universe) "[Egdy]  Remove gaim-meanwhile from the archive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60919
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60921 in gaim (main) "gaim crash on msn log in" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60922 in kaffeine (main) "Include Kaffeine 0.8.2 in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60924 in hotplug (main) "usb flash drive freezes system" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60925 in update-manager (main) "update-manager-C.omf have empty identifier url" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60926 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot 3 PC x86 Alternate Install CD in DVD format?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60927 in Ubuntu "Edgy fails to boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60928 in acroread (multiverse) "Acroread 7.0.8 does not start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60929 in firefox (main) "crash when clicking a link" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60930 in gnome-session (main) "color distortion on logout" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60931 in Ubuntu "Printing only works for PostScript files or CUPS' own test page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60932 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox fails to add new files from NFS mount" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60933 in alacarte (main) "Crash adding a new item with alacarte" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60934 in update-manager (main) "Software sources mention channel information" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60935 in xchat (universe) "crash on closing xchat" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60936 in sl-modem (multiverse) "When i start Kubuntu my phone dies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60937 in Ubuntu "gnome volume control does not have any effect" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60938 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Atheros Chipset Not Detected; Unknown Symbol" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60940 in Ubuntu "edgy live cd fails to boot on old machine" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60941 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60941
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60945 in Ubuntu "Stuttering looping sound after suspend to ram snd_intel_hda" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60942 in screem (main) "unexpected error... Closer Window" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60943 in gnome-network (universe) "Install not detecting/setting up network card(s)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60944 in screem (main) "unexpected error... Closer Window" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60946 in gnome-network (universe) "Install not detecting/setting up network card(s)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60947 in base-installer (main) "Install not detecting/setting up network card(s)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60948 in libgtk-java (universe) "Dependency problem in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60949 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60949
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60950 in firefox (main) "enter won't open the link - beta2 edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60951 in gnome-art (universe) "Trouble starting dowload of selected items in Art Manager" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60951
<pirast> hi, could somebody please have a look at #56907? would it be possible to fix this in edgy?
<ivoks> bug #56907
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56907 in hwinfo "hwinfo under ISDN Adapter invasion" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56907
<ivoks> i think it will be fixed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60952 in cups-pdf (universe) "The cups-pdf printer package no longer works properly with edgy or one of the other packages that have been upgraded." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60953 in firefox (main) "Firefox does not start when LANG=fi_FI.UTF-8 after upgrading to 2.0b2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60953
<pirast> ivoks: great.. thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60954 in revelation (universe) "Constant errors about unknown types" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60954
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60955 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crases" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60955
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60956 in gtk-gnutella (universe) "crash on switching between searches" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60956
<carthik> Hi all.
<carthik> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/  - any bouquets/brickbats?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60957 in gnome-panel (main) "New workspaces should be called Desk X instead of Workspace X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60958 in ubiquity (main) "Re-Install crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60958
<crimsun> carthik: nice! I think what would help me, at least, is to have the Y-axis labeled "Number of open bugs"; you can remove the legend, which doesn't add much (if anything)
<crimsun> carthik: essentially, the Y-axis label being "Number of foo bugs" depending on the perspective
<crimsun> carthik: as a wishlist (I don't know if this is possible yet), perhaps a breakdown of foo bugs per release
<carthik> crimsun, yes - that is why I left it at "number of bugs". There is a graph for "total(all) bugs ever reported" for which "number of open bugs" doesn't seem quite the right term.
<carthik> crimsun, please don't mind if I leave the (redundant) y-axis label in there - a graph without an axis label  just seems naked to me :)
<crimsun> sure, understandable
<carthik> crimsun, could you explain what you mean by "bugs per release"?
<carthik> I cannot get historical data... this is all data since I've been scraping the LP pages..
<crimsun> "foo bugs in warty", "foo bugs in hoary", "foo bugs in breezy", "foo bugs in dapper", "foo bugs in edgy"
<crimsun> yeah, understood
<carthik> hmm, if there is a page in launchpad that lists those numbers.... let me see...
<carthik> crimsun, there are some numbers right at the bottom left of https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs -- is that what you had in mind?
<crimsun> I don't believe so
<crimsun> those numbers seem way too low
<carthik> yes - there is no accurate measure of release bugs yet, I suppose. For example: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs says "no bugs"
<carthik> makes sense, since we don't really try to mark bugs wrt the release(s) they affect when we triage
<crimsun> perhaps what I'm looking for is "bugs filed between the release of X and the release of Y"
<carthik> Yes. But for that, I'd need to know the number for the day "foo" was released. I can start doing it after edgy's released.
<carthik> know the numbers, I mean.
<carthik> I should also link to the text file with raw data.
<carthik> Thanks crimsun :)
<crimsun> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60959 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus and Dbus errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60960 in powernowd (main) "Unable to use speedstep with Pentium M on desktop PC" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60961 in xchat-gnome (main) "/me-messages are not shown" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60962 in gnome-app-install (main) "[Edgy]  Crash if cancel when ask for password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60962
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60963 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "SGS Thomson 5in1 card reader not mounting sd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60964 in Ubuntu "Mounting in dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60966 in network-manager (main) "network manager console output shows at boot, kills usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60967 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Method of changing password non-obvious" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60968 in Ubuntu "By default, it is impossible to get "ask what to do" drag and drop because alt-drag moves windows" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60969 in glom (universe) "glom versioned dependency on libglom" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60970 in pdftk (universe) "Unable to install pdftk - unresolved dependencies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60971 in xorg (main) "Blank screen on screen with livecd + clean install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60972 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "No wireless on 64bit Acer laptops" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60972
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-10
<ubotu> New bug: #138477 in gnome-mount (main) "grammar error in gnome-mount 'access to internal disk it is restricted' dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138477
<ubotu> New bug: #138478 in ubuntu "Screen resolution not properly detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138478
<ubotu> New bug: #138484 in kdebase (main) "[gutsy]  kio_media_mounthelper can not mount devices from /etc/fstab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138484
<ubotu> New bug: #138485 in ubuntu "xfce4-session: Japanese translations for shutdown dialog buttons make dialog too wide for 1024x768 screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138485
<ubotu> New bug: #138483 in acpi-support (main) "ndiswrapper modules should be unloaded at suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138483
<ubotu> New bug: #138486 in file-roller (main) "File-roller is threating a nfs mount like a remote filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138486
<ubotu> New bug: #138487 in ubuntu "cant get sound to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138487
<ubotu> New bug: #138491 in gcursor (universe) "gcursor doesn't change mouse cursor " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138491
<ubotu> New bug: #138493 in openoffice.org (main) "No subpixel antialiasing in OOo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138493
<ScottK> bdmurray: I uploaded a new ecplise today that is at least building on 4 of 6 archs (it was FTBFS on all archs before).  This is the first time we've had a working 3.2.2 in Ubuntu, so it'd be nice if some triage effort could be put into checking how many of the ~60 open bugs against the package have been fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #138497 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse FTBFS on LPIA" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138497
<ubotu> New bug: #138498 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse FTBFS on PPC" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138498
<ubotu> New bug: #138501 in alsa-driver (main) "Headphones do not work on Acer Aspire 3683" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138501
<ubotu> New bug: #138502 in ubuntu "create doc file " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138502
<ubotu> New bug: #138503 in ubuntu "update manager prob" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138503
<ubotu> New bug: #127947 in eclipse (universe) "Eclipse 3.2 (Ubuntu package) crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127947
<ubotu> New bug: #138505 in desktop-effects (main) "(gusty) X crashes with desktop-effects enabled running warsow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138505
<ubotu> New bug: #138506 in totem (main) "Totem Movie Player does not display video or visualization. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138506
<ubotu> New bug: #138507 in ubuntu "Appearence dialog shows blank window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138507
<ubotu> New bug: #138508 in desktop-effects (main) "(gusty) gnome panel displayed running wine apps full screen with desktop effects enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138508
<ubotu> New bug: #138509 in glchess (universe) "package glchess None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/glchess.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/applications/glchess.desktop', which is also in package gnome-games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138509
<ubotu> New bug: #138511 in proftpd-dfsg (universe) "proftpd-mysql needs howto or default behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138511
<ubotu> New bug: #138512 in ubuntu "Update on Gutsy Tribe 5 - 9.9.07 - Grub error on 2.6.22-11 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138512
<ubotu> New bug: #138513 in csound (universe) "packaged version of csound is extremely out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138513
<ubotu> New bug: #138514 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Media Keys activate backlight when lid closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138514
<ubotu> New bug: #138515 in kdebluetooth (main) "Bluetooth Authorization Request "Always Accept" not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138515
<kagou> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach, kagou
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #138525 in glibc (main) "libc6-dev ships /usr/include/features.h with wrong version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138525
<ubotu> New bug: #138526 in kernel-package (main) "Kernel Panic with 2.6.22 on a HP Compaq DL380 G3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138526
<ubotu> New bug: #138527 in kdepim (main) "kmail crashes on start on gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138527
<ubotu> New bug: #138528 in gajim (universe) "gajim systray menu status changes have no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138528
<ubotu> New bug: #138529 in ubuntu "gutsy - login with on screen keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138529
<ubotu> New bug: #138499 in apache2 (main) "Sould deny access to backup ~ files by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138499
<ubotu> New bug: #138531 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "after uninstalling Java all mail is junk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138531
<ubotu> New bug: #138532 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird 2.0.0.6 (20070830) hungup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138532
<ubotu> New bug: #138533 in nautilus (main) "nautilus panels are not clickable after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138533
<ubotu> New bug: #138534 in lyx (universe) "lyx - dvi update does not work (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138534
<ubotu> New bug: #138535 in php5 (main) "package php5-cli 5.2.3-1ubuntu5 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script mit Signal (Interrupt) gettet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138535
<ubotu> New bug: #138536 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "add/remove application vs synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138536
<ubotu> New bug: #138537 in gnome-volume-manager (main) ""access to this internal disk is restricted" prompt on hal upgrades" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138537
<ubotu> New bug: #138538 in lyx (universe) "lyx - document class not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138538
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks for uploading the changes,
<thekorn> bug 138394
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138394 in bughelper "bughelper-server: using 'bzr update' instead of 'bzr pull'" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138394
<thekorn> update_branch is currently only used in bughelper-server
<thekorn> but I agree, my plan is to use this function also in bughelper,
<thekorn> so this function needs a branch/checkout switch
<dholbach> ok great
<dholbach> I'll upload it then
<dholbach> I just was not sure
<ubotu> New bug: #138539 in vnc (main) "option -via is display in the man and help, but doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138539
<ubotu> New bug: #138541 in gjdoc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138541
<ubotu> New bug: #138542 in ecj (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138542
<ubotu> New bug: #138546 in ubuntu "Thunar/Trash Applet thinks Trash is not empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138546
<ubotu> New bug: #134046 in bzr "/usr/bin/bzr incorrectly uses /usr/bin/env python" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134046
<ubotu> New bug: #138547 in libapt-front (main) "causes build failures with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138547
<ubotu> New bug: #138548 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade 6.10->7.04 fails in the start with dbus and PGP errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138548
<ubotu> New bug: #138549 in adept (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138549
<ubotu> New bug: #138550 in aiksaurus (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138550
<angel25_> i installed ubuntu server 7.04 on Intel Core 1.83 with 2 GB RAM (1 stick) and everyting working good , when i increase my memory to 4 GB the system got stuck and move very slowly, on the start i get an error under : loading hardware drivers - e1000: eth0: e1000_request irq unable to allocate msi interrupt error -22 someone please can help me ?
<frenkel> how come no developer even replied to bug #129719 it's a pretty major bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129719 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy]  performance of new rt2500pci driver is poor" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129719
<ubotu> New bug: #138551 in ubuntu "Mimetypes lost and icons selector not loading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138551
<ubotu> New bug: #138552 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic None failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-removal script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138552
<ubotu> New bug: #138553 in apt (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138553
<ubotu> New bug: #138554 in sqlite (main) "package libsqlite0 2.8.17-2build1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138554
<ubotu> New bug: #138555 in aptitude (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138555
<ubotu> New bug: #138556 in arts (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138556
<ubotu> New bug: #138557 in aspell (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138557
<ubotu> New bug: #138559 in belocs-locales-bin (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138559
<ubotu> New bug: #138561 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop freezes after latest updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138561
<ubotu> New bug: #138562 in ubuntu "evolution addressbook can not open by ekiga" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138562
<ubotu> New bug: #138563 in ubuntu "Fan runs constanly on Dell d630" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138563
<ubotu> New bug: #138564 in kdebluetooth (main) "paired devices settings crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138564
<ubotu> New bug: #138566 in cpio (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138566
<ubotu> New bug: #138567 in hugin (universe) "missing package dependency enblend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138567
<ubotu> New bug: #138568 in ubuntu "[Live-CD]  Keyboard selection other than English broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138568
<ubotu> New bug: #138569 in espeak (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138569
<ubotu> New bug: #138570 in gnome-chess (universe) "Chess needs a "very easy" mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138570
<ubotu> New bug: #138571 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  can't get into x (gdm xdmcp x problem?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138571
<ubotu> New bug: #138398 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138398
<ubotu> New bug: #138573 in festival (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138573
<ubotu> New bug: #138574 in gnome-chess (universe) "Chess usability issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138574
<ubotu> New bug: #138575 in gtkpod (universe) "gtkpod takes several minutes to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138575
<ubotu> New bug: #138576 in ubuntu "strigi or clucene crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138576
<ubotu> New bug: #89186 in rosetta "Allow searching of translation template listing (dup-of: 112)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89186
<ubotu> New bug: #138388 in launchpad "[wish-list]  search in the list of translation package (dup-of: 112)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138388
<ubotu> New bug: #138578 in gconfmm2.6 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138578
<ubotu> New bug: #138579 in gftp (main) "crashes on deleting remote directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138579
<ubotu> New bug: #138581 in openoffice.org (main) "Mail merge wizard is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138581
<ubotu> New bug: #138582 in glibmm2.4 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138582
<ubotu> New bug: #138411 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in memset()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138411
<ubotu> New bug: #138583 in synce-serial (universe) "[Gutsy]  Kernel Oops after calling synce-serial-start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138583
<ubotu> New bug: #138584 in gparted (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138584
<ubotu> New bug: #138585 in groff (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138585
<ubotu> New bug: #138589 in libsigc++-2.0 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138589
<ubotu> New bug: #138588 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138588
<ubotu> New bug: #138590 in kdeadmin (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138590
<ubotu> New bug: #138593 in kdegames (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138593
<ubotu> New bug: #138595 in kdemultimedia (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138595
<ubotu> New bug: #138598 in wine (universe) "No sound in WoW (under Wine) after alt-tabbing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138598
<ubotu> New bug: #138596 in kdepim (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138596
<ubotu> New bug: #138597 in gnome-games (main) "Gnometris interface issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138597
<ubotu> New bug: #138601 in kdewebdev (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138601
<ubotu> New bug: #138602 in ubuntu "unsatisfied dependancies in dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138602
<ubotu> New bug: #138603 in gnome-games (main) "Gnometris scoring is poor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138603
<ubotu> New bug: #138604 in kmplayer (universe) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138604
<ubotu> New bug: #138605 in ubuntu "gnome-terminal crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138605
<ubotu> New bug: #138606 in koffice (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138606
<ubotu> New bug: #138607 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138607
<ubotu> New bug: #138608 in apt (main) "causes build failures with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138608
<ubotu> New bug: #138609 in libgksuui1.0 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138609
<ubotu> New bug: #138610 in totem (main) "Totem segfaults in latest Gutsy build" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138610
<ubotu> New bug: #138611 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sky2 ethernet failing randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138611
<thekorn> dholbach: when you have a minute, can you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/python-launchpad-bugs/+bug/138613
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138613 in python-launchpad-bugs "Errors in apport-retrace <-> py-lp-bugs" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> New bug: #138612 in kdesudo (universe) "No translations in Rosetta for kdesudo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138612
<ubotu> New bug: #138614 in phpwiki (universe) "Please sync phpwiki (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138614
<ubotu> New bug: #138615 in lha (multiverse) "Please sync lha (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138615
<ubotu> New bug: #138619 in kde-guidance (main) "package kde-guidance-powermanager 0.8.0svn20070727-0ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138619
<ubotu> New bug: #138621 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  LiveMix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138621
<ubotu> New bug: #138622 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager multiple defects on PPC/Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138622
<ubotu> New bug: #138624 in vtk (universe) "python can't create some objects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138624
<ubotu> New bug: #138625 in ubuntu "babytrans does not work EngtoGer.dic is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138625
<ubotu> New bug: #138626 in maradns (universe) "[UVFe] [Sync request]  Sync maradns (1.2.12.08-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138626
<ubotu> New bug: #138628 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse complains about eclipseextension file access" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138628
<thingy> I carried out a standard install of Ubuntu 7.04 via the alternative cd and then upon downloading the latest security updates, have come across a package which refuses to install. Its the ttf-opensymbol package which complains about the fc-cache utility being unable to write to the cache directories. Is there a fix for this? I can see threads on the forums with people having come across this as well and so it looks like its
<thingy>  not restricted to me
<thingy> hmm, looks like its already logged: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/136769 There's a work around specified but looks like there is a dependancy missing during the updates. (ubuntu-restricted-extras) Will look at this further when I get home.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136769 in openoffice.org "Package ttf-opensymbol fails to update through update manager on default 7.04 install" [Undecided,New] 
<thingy> hmm it could be an alternative cd only bug...
<ubotu> New bug: #138629 in rhythmbox (main) "playing a CD on random does not play all tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138629
<ubotu> New bug: #138630 in wordtrans (universe) "wordtrans-data:Engtospa.dic is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138630
<ubotu> New bug: #138631 in synaptic (main) "openoffice appears installed, but openoffice binary missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138631
<ubotu> New bug: #138632 in linux-meta (main) "linux image misses low level scsi driver kernel module for the Initio INI-A100U2 host adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138632
<ubotu> New bug: #138633 in rhythmbox (main) ""Move to Trash" should also remove from library" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138633
<ubotu> New bug: #138634 in ubuntu "Xubuntu 7.10 Freezes during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138634
<ubotu> New bug: #138635 in pan (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138635
<ubotu> New bug: #138637 in amarok (main) "smart playlist "entire collection" isn't very "smart"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138637
<ubotu> New bug: #138638 in parted (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138638
<ubotu> New bug: #138639 in amarok (main) "Missing files are expired from the collection/playlist too quickly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138639
<ubotu> New bug: #138640 in python-qt4 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138640
<ubotu> New bug: #138641 in kdeutils (main) "Power Manager will not report accurate status of battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138641
<ubotu> New bug: #138643 in amarok (main) "Trouble with files accessed over slow network link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138643
<ubotu> New bug: #138645 in qt-x11-free (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138645
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll take a look at it in a bit
<thekorn> dholbach: pitti already tested it,
<dholbach> thekorn: if it's good, he can just upload it
<thekorn> ok
<dholbach> pylpbugs and bughelper should never be blocked on me
<ubotu> New bug: #138646 in qt4-x11 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138646
<ubotu> New bug: #138647 in network-manager (main) "network manager doesn't work with iwl4965, manual iwconfig and dhcp works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138647
<GillesM> hello
<GillesM> can you explain me how to file a bug ?
<pedro_> GillesM: you might want to take a look to http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<GillesM> I read it
<GillesM> I speak about ubuntu
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug ?
<ubotu> New bug: #138651 in evince (main) "evince doesn't display pdf as it should - low quality pdf font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138651
<ubotu> New bug: #138652 in tz-brasil (universe) "spam about WRONG_TIMEZONE_WARNING with gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138652
<ubotu> New bug: #138654 in sudo (main) "Annoying and useless delays on password entry errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138654
<ubotu> New bug: #138656 in pidgin (main) "Please merge from debian unstable (2.1.1-4)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138656
<aaaantoine> good morning.  I'm trying to reproduce bug #7938 (an oldie, which is precisely why I'm targeting it), but I don't know how add the relevant captions
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 7938 in screen "If a terminal is wieder than 256 chars the caption always is not displayed correctly" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/7938
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bop
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #138660 in scim-qtimm (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138660
<ubotu> New bug: #138663 in smartmontools (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138663
<ubotu> New bug: #138666 in speedcrunch (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138666
<ubotu> New bug: #138665 in mpd (universe) "Mpd has wrong filesystem charset coding default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138665
<ubotu> New bug: #138668 in ubuntu "system freezes on reboot/shutdown after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138668
<ubotu> New bug: #138670 in madbomber (universe) "Missing menu entry for Madbomber" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138670
<ubotu> New bug: #138672 in ubuntu "libsqlite0 2.8.17-2.1build1 subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138672
<ubotu> New bug: #138669 in firefox (main) "always switch to new tab when open a link " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138669
<ubotu> New bug: #138674 in tar (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138674
<ubotu> New bug: #138675 in xfce4-places-plugin (main) "Crashes when trying to mount a drive (gnome-mount not installed)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138675
<ubotu> New bug: #138676 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Daily Build 9/8/07,updated] Spash screen goes away part of the way through the boot process, leaving a text based boot screen." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138676
<ubotu> New bug: #138677 in update-manager (main) "update-manager "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock" on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138677
<ubotu> New bug: #138678 in kvpnc (universe) "Seems that kvpnc doesn't work with vpnc v4.xx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138678
<ubotu> New bug: #138680 in ubuntu "Printer support broken (Feisty -> Gutsy upgrade)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138680
<ubotu> New bug: #138681 in util-linux (main) "[gutsy] mount man page needs updated mont options for ntfs-3g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138681
<ubotu> New bug: #138682 in ntop (universe) "ntop permissions are not set right during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138682
<ubotu> New bug: #138683 in ubuntu "acroread is missing in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138683
<tortho> is there known that cd burning with serpentine is extremelly slow in gutsy. Also Gnomebaker will not burn at all, and is locking up my computer. Errors from message bus, libnotify-message
<tortho> volume controll on Dell inspiron 9300 laptop only controll volum on the 2 main front speakers. The "sub" underneath the computer is running full volume, and is only controlled by pcm volume
<ubotu> New bug: #138684 in wv2 (main) "ftbfs with g++-4.3/-snapshot" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138684
<Pici> tortho: Have you looked in launchpad for those symptoms?
<ubotu> New bug: #138687 in apt (main) "suggests removal of packages in auto-removal blacklist " [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138687
<ubotu> New bug: #138688 in ubuntu "when print range odd or even selected along with 2 pages per sheet you get page 2 and 4 on one sheet on one side" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138688
<ubotu> New bug: #138686 in unixodbc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138686
<ubotu> New bug: #138690 in firefox (main) "DISABLING HEADER/FOOTER WHEN PRINTING" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138690
<ubotu> New bug: #138691 in ubuntu "system hangs at shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138691
* norsetto is away: Gone away for now.
<ubotu> New bug: #138695 in ubuntu "nm-applet doesn't show all connection information (dup-of: 127806)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138695
<tortho> Pici: Could not find one that pinpointed it, and was asking here before posting it.
<Pici> tortho: ?
<tortho> Pici: :-) the one you commented 20 lines up.
<Pici> tortho: Ah. I see.  :)
<ubotu> New bug: #138697 in kdebase (main) "KDM greeter crashes when X is using vesa driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138697
<ubotu> New bug: #138698 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy]  Nvidia Geforce 4 fails to load after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138698
<ubotu> New bug: #138699 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crashes on SIP call end" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138699
<ubotu> New bug: #138700 in libwpg (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138700
<jdstrand> I found an existing bug report that is marked as fixed released for edgy.  Gutsy is affected though.  Is the protocol to re-open the bug or issue a new one?
<Hobbsee> if you're sure it's the same, you can reopne
<Hobbsee> and comment sayign as such - that the bug is back in gutsy
<jdstrand> Hobbsee: it is the same.  I'll see if it was really fixed in edgy and test feisty too.  thanks!
<Hobbsee> no problem
<bdmurray> jdstrand: what package is that bug about?
<bdmurray> pedro_: totem's plug-in installer is what?  libgimme?
* norsetto_limbo is away: Gone away for now.
<ubotu> New bug: #138708 in ubuntu "7337 Xserver crashes and restart gdm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138708
<ubotu> New bug: #138709 in gnome-app-install (main) "Programs missing from add/remove programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138709
<ubotu> New bug: #138710 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  card reader not working on Hp dv6500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138710
<ubotu> New bug: #138705 in gnome-session (main) "[Gutsy]  Bring Back the Splash Screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138705
<ubotu> New bug: #138706 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashed when trying to change directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138706
<jdstrand> bdmurray: sorry I'm responding so late
<jdstrand> bdmurray: bug 58137
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58137 in evolution "Evolution calendar incorrectly shows the times of meetings" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58137
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I was trying to subscribe to the distro-team calendar in evolution, and while it works, the time is off by 5 hours.
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I think it has something to do with VTIMEZONE, so I am not sure it is exactly the same bug
<jdstrand> bdmurray: though to the end user, it would look the same
<bdmurray> jdstrand: If you are not certain it is the same bug, and the root cause is probably different, it should probably be a new bug.
<jdstrand> bdmurray: right, that was what I was getting at.  When I first asked, I thought it was the same.  I tested on edgy, and edgy is affected by my bug, so it is different.
<pedro_> bdmurray: right libgimme-codecs
<ubotu> New bug: #138713 in gnome-games (main) "Gnometris uses Gnome foot logo instead of Ubuntu theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138713
<ubotu> New bug: #138714 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql upgrade feisty to gutsy breaks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138714
<bdmurray> pedro_: so bug 137527 should be filed against it then or maybe totem itself?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137527 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Unable to play encrypted DVD-s" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137527
<pedro_> bdmurray: let me take a look to it
<ubotu> New bug: #138711 in debian-installer (main) "asia" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138711
<ubotu> New bug: #138712 in debian-installer (main) "asia" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138712
<pedro_> bdmurray: libgimme-codecs
<bdmurray> pedro_: great thanks!
<pedro_> de nada :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #138715 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  pressing touch pad enable/disable button on hp dv6500 works but also brings up Ubuntu Help Center" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138715
<pedro_> hey bddebian may you subscribe to ubuntu-desktop?
<pedro_> bddebian: i'm getting a couple of messages from you that require approval since you're not in the list, would be better if you subscribe to it
<ubotu> New bug: #138718 in gdm (main) "gdm greeter crashes when X is using vesa driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138718
<ubotu> New bug: #138719 in qgit (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync qgit (1.5.5-1.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138719
<ubotu> New bug: #138720 in evolution (main) "evolution calendar does not calculate timezone correctly for google web calendars" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138720
<bddebian> pedro_: Me or bdmurray?
<ubotu> New bug: #138317 in glui (universe) "Outdated libglui-dev segfaults in text box edit" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138317
<ubotu> New bug: #138717 in gnome-control-center (main) "Gutsy: Switching to 'Extra Effects' in gnome-appearance-properties turns off compiz ezoom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138717
<pedro_> bddebian: for you :-)
<bddebian> Oh, the ML you mean
<pedro_> yep yep
<ubotu> New bug: #138721 in hal (main) "radeon 9600 dual graphic card secondery monitor works not" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138721
<ubotu> New bug: #137946 in kdebase (main) "/etc/kde3/kdm/Xsession executes .login .cshrc message dumps" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137946
<ubotu> New bug: #138723 in bluez-utils (main) "bluetooth not working on Feisty HP Compaq nw8240" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138723
<ubotu> New bug: #138724 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.4.9-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138724
<ubotu> New bug: #138725 in galculator (universe) "Please sponsor galculator upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138725
<ubotu> New bug: #138726 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties tabs don't work/display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138726
<xhaker> bdmurray, the lack of the # symbol tricked me
<bdmurray> xhaker: ah, sorry about that
<bdmurray> I was looking at the bugs in your application was curious about bug 131744 which you marked as fixed released compared to bug 132392 which is In Progress.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131744 in libmtp "Making the Samsung YP-U3 compatible by default" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131744
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132392 in libmtp "Patch for Creative Zen V plus" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132392
<xhaker> bdmurray, I happen to have a Samsung YP-U3
<xhaker> maybe the second bug should be Incomplete as i'm asking for the user to test.
<bdmurray> xhaker: Yes, that would be good.  How did you determine that 131744 was fix released though?
<ubotu> New bug: #138729 in autopano-sift (universe) "[Gutsy]  autopano-complete.sh not found" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138729
<ubotu> New bug: #138727 in ubuntulooks (main) "Ubuntulooks needs code resync with Clearlooks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138727
<ubotu> New bug: #138728 in rhythmbox (main) "m4a files playback choppy with crossfading on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138728
<xhaker> bdmurray, as i said.. I have the player. I tested it. Also, I did some packaging of the lib.
<xhaker> bdmurray, am i being clear?
<bdmurray> xhaker: I didn't see that in the report you just it was now supported.  My point really is it seems like one could look at the libmtp.rules file in Gutsy and see if 132392 is fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #138730 in ubuntu "opening the attached valid jpg in "eye of gnome" causes crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138730
<xhaker> I didn't want to make assumptions. I guess i could close it. But the description the user gave is not so good. I don't know what ubuntu version he is using either.
<xhaker> It is not fixed in <feisty i.e
<bdmurray> Isn't the same thing true with the other bug then?
<bdmurray> I think bug 132392 should set to fix released and if they need the support a previous release of Ubuntu they could request an SRU or backport.  Probably a backport in this case.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132392 in libmtp "Patch for Creative Zen V plus" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132392
<xhaker> bdmurray, in the other bug the user asks for it to be supported by default. Also.. the samsung player can't be supported by a simple file editing it needs the 0.2.1 lib
<xhaker> that was my rationale
<xhaker> I guess t3rminator is to blame in the reason why it's still "In Progress"
<ubotu> New bug: #138732 in libxmpp4r-ruby (universe) "[UVFe]  please allow to sync libxmpp4r-ruby from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138732
<ubotu> New bug: #138734 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[Gutsy]  Cannot burn, n-c-b sends wrong device parameter to cdrecord" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138734
<bdmurray> xhaker: I didn't know that about the Samsung player.
<bdmurray> If a bug is fixed in the development release it does qualify as fix released
<ubotu> New bug: #138731 in totem (main) "totem crashes when compiz is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138731
<ubotu> New bug: #138733 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  python-louie" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138733
<ubotu> New bug: #138735 in sysrqd (universe) "RSEIUB doesn't work in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138735
<xhaker> bdmurray, that's good to know. I was cautious about it, didn't want to piss t3rminator
<bdmurray> xhaker: That makes a fair bit of sense.  It should be safe to change it now though.
<xhaker> bdmurray, just did. a little flacky on the wording but it is closed
<bdmurray> xhaker: great, thanks.  I'm gonna break for lunch now but will finish looking at your app shortly.
<xhaker> bdmurray, i'll be cooking dinner
<ubotu> New bug: #138736 in kdebase (main) "Java in Konqueror only working when changing java path to /usr/bin/java" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138736
<ubotu> New bug: #138737 in audit (universe) "auditd is enabled too late in the boot process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138737
<ubotu> New bug: #138739 in ubuntu "seemingly random logouts, unexpected closing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138739
<ubotu> New bug: #132793 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed on aiff file" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132793
<ubotu> New bug: #138740 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Notebook Wireless Adapter Intel 4965AGN does not connect with N" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138740
<ubotu> New bug: #138741 in tracker (main) "trackerd --reindex cause a segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138741
<ubotu> New bug: #138744 in uswsusp (universe) "uswsusp require libusplash0, but it not in Depends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138744
<ubotu> New bug: #138170 in yelp (main) "No audio, anytime" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138170
<ubotu> New bug: #138746 in evolution (main) "CalDAV calenders do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138746
<ubotu> New bug: #138738 in update-manager "Please add pre-requists to the CD" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138738
<thingy> Could someone please assist in determining which package the following bug should really be assigned too. It affects all users who do a fresh install of Ubuntu and then proceed to get the latest updates. Bug #136769
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136769 in openoffice.org "Package ttf-opensymbol fails to update through update manager on default 7.04 install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136769
<ubotu> New bug: #138747 in liferea "Doesn't close on Ctrl-W" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138747
<thingy> hmm anyone awake?
<thingy> 92 users and not one human!!! damned machines! they're taking over!!!
<bdmurray> thingy: looking now
<thingy> ah! thanks :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #138748 in util-linux (main) "util-linux doesn't install tailf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138748
<bdmurray> thingy: just to be clear how should I go about reproducing this bug?
<thingy> bdmurray: To reproduce, you need to install Ubuntu 7.04 and then when it boots up try and get it to install the latest security updates using aptitude for example.
<bdmurray> thingy: Either the desktop or the alternate?
<thingy> bdmurray: I and the person who submitted the bug on lp only tried alternate cds but I beleive it shouldnt matter. The installed packages for a text only install + a desktop install are identical
<thingy> bdmurray: Im not even sure if the bug can be assigned to the ttf-opensymbol package since it looks like fc-cache is being run and it bombs out in the deb script and that causes the install of the deb to fail...i tried to work out what fc-cache was doing via strace and its complaining about being unable to write to directories which exists and root has good perms for them so i dont know whats the issue
<thingy> bdmurray: somehow the installation of the msttcorefonts causes some config work to be done which fixes the issue...it could be something to do with defoma
<bdmurray> okay, well I'll see if I can reproduce it with the desktop CD
<thingy> bdmurray: you have a vm of a fresh install of ubuntu handy?
<bdmurray> thingy: No, I'll do a vm install and see what happens
<ubotu> New bug: #138751 in thunderbird (main) "[Gutsy]  Thudnerbird does not depend on myspell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138751
<thingy> bdmurray: ok, ill hang around here...since im interested in what you find. thanks for doing this
<ubotu> New bug: #138753 in amarok (main) "/usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 asks for root password instead of user's password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138753
<ubotu> New bug: #138754 in ubuntu "NetworkManager random wireless crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138754
<ubotu> New bug: #138756 in kubuntu-meta (main) "kubuntu firefox should use kde print system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138756
<ubotu> New bug: #138759 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  krdc full screen bad visualization " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138759
<ubotu> New bug: #138760 in xdelta (universe) "xdelta 1.1.3-7_i386 has bad md5sums" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138760
<ubotu> New bug: #138761 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  iTest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138761
<ubotu> New bug: #138762 in gnome-terminal (main) "no way to retain within computer recorded stream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138762
<ubotu> New bug: #138763 in linphone (universe) "linphone fails to start (on Ubuntu 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138763
<ubotu> New bug: #138764 in util-linux (main) "util-linux does not provide /usr/lib32/libXcomposite.so.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138764
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-11
<thingy> bdmurray: Any luck with replicating the issue?
<bdmurray> thingy: I ran into a wee bit of trouble but I am now in a position to attempt it.
<thingy> bdmurray: oh ok...i was just logging off in a few mins and wanted to know if it you were getting the same problem.
<bdmurray> thingy: I'll update the bug report with my findings
<thingy> bdmurray: great...thanks.. gnight
<ubotu> New bug: #138767 in kde-guidance (main) "kde guidance has no display and disk module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138767
<ubotu> New bug: #138770 in yelp (main) "fails to open valid links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138770
<ubotu> New bug: #138771 in gnome-panel (main) "drag" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138771
<ubotu> New bug: #138772 in zope2.10 (universe) "Update to 2.10.4 to support Plone 3 and others" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138772
<ubotu> New bug: #138773 in backup-manager (universe) "Please sync backup-manager (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138773
<hab> The flash installer in Firefox doesn't work in Gutsy. Is there a known bug for that?
<ubotu> New bug: #138774 in xorg-server (main) "[patch]  XGrabKey allows several grabs on the same key by the same client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138774
<IntuitiveNipple> hab, you mean flash-nonfree?
<ubotu> New bug: #138776 in system-config-printer (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  a user with sudo privileges cannot change printer settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138776
<ubotu> New bug: #138777 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Wrong internal links in 'Installing a single package file'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138777
<ubotu> New bug: #138778 in tracker (main) "tracker doesn't find results for email address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138778
<ubotu> New bug: #138781 in ubuntu "HAL fails to load on gdm start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138781
<ubotu> New bug: #138783 in mercurial (universe) "Spurious ".sp"s at end of lines in man pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138783
<ubotu> New bug: #138784 in openoffice.org (main) "marlett font breaks words in openoffice into unreadable characters - gutsy + feisty version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138784
<ubotu> New bug: #138785 in buildbot (universe) "Try_Jobdir fails ungracefully when its maildir is missing." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138785
<ubotu> New bug: #138786 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes on Main in Preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138786
<ubotu> New bug: #138788 in ubuntu "update manager prob" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138788
<ubotu> New bug: #138789 in ubuntu ""Download" folder name in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138789
<ubotu> New bug: #138790 in ubuntu "ubuntu crashes when playing music" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138790
<ubotu> New bug: #138791 in firefox (main) "Firefox closes upon clicking links from certain webpages already opened. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138791
<ubotu> New bug: #138793 in postgresql-8.1 (universe) "no warning about decoy conf files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138793
<ubotu> New bug: #138794 in network-manager (main) "Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138794
<ubotu> New bug: #138795 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu Feisty doesn't shutdown my PC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138795
<ubotu> New bug: #138796 in firefox (main) "Visited Pages won't change color on any web search, google, altavaista ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138796
<ubotu> New bug: #138797 in alsaplayer (universe) "certain sounds endlessly repeat at end" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138797
<ubotu> New bug: #138798 in firefox (main) "Visited Web Pages Not changing colors #2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138798
<ubotu> New bug: #138799 in ubuntu "Live CD Freezes when trying to connect to wireless access point. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138799
<ubotu> New bug: #138800 in ubuntu "KDE with nVidia crashes at load if running Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138800
<ubotu> New bug: #138807 in metacity (main) "gutsy : metacity lock up the system, when closing a window that doesnt respond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138807
<ubotu> New bug: #138808 in xine-lib (main) "libxine1-ffmpeg not installable due to versioning error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138808
<ubotu> New bug: #138809 in gedit (main) "Gedit Freezes when typing "<b in certain conditions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138809
<ubotu> New bug: #138801 in sysinfo (universe) "sysinfo Help->About page lists a bogus contact URL: http://sysinfo.r8.org - this URL redirects thru r8.org to such suspect sites as drivecleaner.com, errorprotector.com, etc." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138801
<ubotu> New bug: #138811 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Can't access shutdown menu when gnome-power-manager isn't enabled is sessions options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138811
<ubotu> New bug: #138814 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu8 failed to install/upgrade: underprosessen post-installation script returnerte feilstatus 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138814
<ubotu> New bug: #138815 in dar (universe) "Please bump dar to 2.3.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138815
<kagou> Good Morning :)
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #138816 in adept (main) "upgrade to kubuntu gutsy failes with Permission Denied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138816
<asisak> Hallo thekorn
<kagou> hi thekorn
<kagou> hi asisak
<thekorn> hey asisak, kagou
<asisak> hey kagou
<kagou> doko, ping
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #138817 in rhythmbox (main) "error messages in rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138817
<thekorn> hallo dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey kagou
<dholbach> how's it going?
<kagou> well. playing with PPA ;)
<dholbach> nice
<kagou> dholbach, you don't have released your script for bug/ppa ?
<dholbach> I did
<dholbach> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<kagou> oh
<dholbach> it even has a manpage :)
<dholbach> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dev-tools; man revuput
<kagou> yes i have it :)
<kagou> gasp. i should test it this morning
<dholbach> read the 'prerequisites'
<kagou> yes.
<kagou> dholbach, could i contact you this afternoon, because i'v 2 bugs, which i'v uploaded packages on PPA. And if they are ok i do not know who contact to upgrade Gutsy packages
<dholbach> kagou: you want to upload packages updates?
<kagou> dholbach, i can't do that
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess maybe?
<kagou> may be the first one indeed
<kagou> thanks dholbach. See you later (must go)
<dholbach> kagou: see you
<ubotu> New bug: #138818 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Erronous end tag in a translatable string" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138818
<ubotu> New bug: #138822 in system-config-printer (main) "Epson stylus DX4050, bad selection of driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138822
<ubotu> New bug: #138823 in pilot-link (main) "pilot-xfer fails to sync if there is another usb serial device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138823
<ubotu> New bug: #138824 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gpm says my computer failed to suspend even when it suspends/resumes fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138824
<ubotu> New bug: #138825 in ubuntu-meta (main) "{k,x,ed,u}buntu-desktop depends on packages which should be in ubuntu-standard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138825
<ubotu> New bug: #138826 in xorg (main) "[gutsy]  since last update of xorg mouse is in slow motion or too fast to see" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138826
<ubotu> New bug: #138829 in openoffice.org (main) "non-breaking dashes don't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138829
<ubotu> New bug: #138830 in gnome-panel (main) "no handling of flashing windows or other workspaces in window swtching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138830
<ubotu> New bug: #138831 in libxmpp4r-ruby (universe) "[sync request universe]  libxmpp4r-ruby 0.3.1+svn405-1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138831
<ubotu> New bug: #138832 in firefox (main) "crashed while reading simple html pages from the C++0x working group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138832
<ubotu> New bug: #138834 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Bluetooth (OBEX Push) should remove devices not in range" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138834
<ubotu> New bug: #138835 in vlc (universe) "VLC Player doesn't associate itself with .mp4 files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138835
<ubotu> New bug: #138836 in poker-network (universe) "poker-network mysql installation issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138836
<ubotu> New bug: #138838 in ubuntu "7.10 installation - tty not started" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138838
<ubotu> New bug: #138839 in ubuntu "Locale shouldn't be based on selected language only" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138839
<ubotu> New bug: #138841 in openoffice.org (main) "form letter wizard crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138841
<ubotu> New bug: #138842 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found missing dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138842
<ubotu> New bug: #126600 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_get_data()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126600
<ubotu> New bug: #138845 in rhythmbox (main) "cover art should have a maximum size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138845
<ubotu> New bug: #138846 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ioprio_set shouldn't need CAP_SYS_ADMIN to lower IO priorities" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138846
<ubotu> New bug: #138849 in ubuntu "Cannot update linux kernel on Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138849
<ubotu> New bug: #136896 in ubuntu-qa-tracker "nvidia restricted drivers broken (dup-of: 134245)" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136896
<ubotu> New bug: #138850 in totem (main) "video only in the primary screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138850
<dholbach> thekorn: filing a bug on ubuntu seems to be broken with lp edge
<dholbach> ah ok, might be a problem in valid_lp_url()
<dholbach> url in this case is       https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug-advanced
<ubotu> New bug: #138851 in update-manager (main) "7.10 gutsy distribution update not completed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138851
<thekorn> dholbach: valid_lp_url()should not be the problem,
<thekorn> create_new_bugreport does not use this function
<dholbach> oh?
<thekorn> ah!
<dholbach> http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/traceback.txt
<thekorn> ok
<thekorn> it's a problem in valid_lp_url(), let me fix it
<ubotu> New bug: #138852 in ndiswrapper (main) "Gutsy ndiswrapper issue & WPN111 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138852
<ubotu> New bug: #138853 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138853
<dholbach> rock on, thekorn :)
<ubotu> New bug: #138854 in x264 (multiverse) "Please compile with MP4 support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138854
<ubotu> New bug: #138856 in dh-make-perl (universe) "dh-make-perl misses to include some packages in "Depends" or "Suggests"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138856
<thekorn> dholbach: damn, when I allow the .edge. url's then I get
<thekorn> ValueError: There is a problem with the information you entered.  Please fix it and try again.
<thekorn> it seems that they changed the needed data
<dholbach> thekorn: we should talk to BjornT and others to make sure it's easier for us to cope with UI changes in LP
<ubotu> New bug: #138858 in bzr (main) "FF exception request: bzr/bzrtools 0.90 for gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138858
<thekorn> oh, no! my bad, i did not consider that all urls are redirected,
<thekorn> dholbach: yes I agree
<dholbach> I'll write a mail to launchpad-users@ and bughelper@ and CC all necessary people
<thekorn> super
<ubotu> New bug: #138859 in ubuntu "Gutsy installer won't boot as Xen HVM on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138859
<thekorn> dholbach: this is a quick "fix": http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37096/
<thekorn> problem is: py-lp-bugs needs to know if a user is using launchpad.net or edge.*.net
<dholbach> hm, can't we get that information from the first connect to LP?
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
<_MMA_> I'm getting this with the newest update to system-config-printer. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37097
<thekorn> dholbach: this might work, but you can run Bug.New() before ever connecting to LP
<ubotu> New bug: #138863 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138863
<thekorn> but yes a global redirecting check is what we need
<dholbach> maybe we just need a wrapper for whatever function connects to LP
<thekorn> it would be easy if valid_lp_url() would be a method of HTTPConnection
<thekorn> dholbach: nice mail, thanks
* pedro_ waves
<dholbach> thekorn: ok great
<dholbach> thekorn: let me know if you're working on a different fix for edge
<thekorn> hey pedro_
<pedro_> hello thekorn ;-)
<pedro_> hey dholbach :-)
<_MMA_> dholbach: Should I report this? https://launchpad.net/bugs/138863
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 138863 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<_MMA_> gah
<_MMA_> This: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37097
<dholbach> _MMA_: better to check the list of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer before
<thekorn> dholbach: maybe later today, as I have to leave in a few minutes
<dholbach> thekorn: take your time, just prod me if you have something somewhere
<dholbach> if you prefer me to upload the patch you just made....
<ubotu> New bug: #138866 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "unionfs BUGs on 2.6.22-11.32" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138866
<ubotu> New bug: #138867 in konq-speaker (universe) "ktts crashed while logging out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138867
<ubotu> New bug: #138868 in nvidia-kernel-common (restricted) "X crashes kernel when trying use nvidia-glx-new driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138868
<ubotu> New bug: #138871 in ubuntu "no sound out of speakers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138871
<ubotu> New bug: #138873 in network-manager (main) ""*** stack smashing detected ***: /sbin/wpa_supplicant terminated" with iwl4965" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138873
<ubotu> New bug: #138874 in ubuntu "mouse cursor responds late after screensaver was on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138874
<ubotu> New bug: #138876 in dadadodo (universe) "it cuts all the accents out in pt_BR.UTF-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138876
<ubotu> New bug: #138878 in firefox (main) "Firefox plugin finder hangs while modal dialog appears on different workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138878
<ScottK> bdmurray: Do you mind if I add Bug #127772 to the list of bugs for triage tomorrow?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<ubotu> New bug: #138821 in rhythmbox (main) "oracle applications applet window is not opening" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138821
<ubotu> New bug: #138881 in system-config-printer (main) "[Gutsy]  s-c-p don't launch (missing treeviewtooltips module)" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138881
<ubotu> New bug: #138885 in ubuntu-dev-tools (main) "requestsync should move from devscripts to ubuntu-dev-tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138885
<ubotu> New bug: #138886 in bugzilla (universe) "Update request: Bugzilla version 3.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138886
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #138887 in dpkg (main) "Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138887
<ubotu> New bug: #138888 in ubuntu "after update had to hit ctrl+d to start ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138888
<ubotu> New bug: #138889 in ubuntu "gutsy alternate in virtualbox cannot install bootloaders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138889
<ubotu> New bug: #138892 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  wired ethernet adapter not detected on t60p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138892
<ubotu> New bug: #138894 in xen-source (universe) "Connecting to iscsi-target from DomU results in kernel error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138894
<ubotu> New bug: #138895 in avahi (main) "[gutsy]  wired static IP doe not hold" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138895
<ubotu> New bug: #138896 in ubuntu "Gxine on Gutsy need libmozjs-dev to work but is not on the dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138896
<ubotu> New bug: #138897 in ubuntu "[gutsy]   sound broken on t60p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138897
<ubotu> New bug: #138898 in ubuntu "New kernel do not recognice DWL-G122 C1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138898
<ubotu> New bug: #138899 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "On current Gutsy LiveCD X won't start on Ati x200m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138899
<ubotu> New bug: #138900 in libmtp (main) "Additional rule in 65-libmtp.rules for Creative Zen V (Video) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138900
<ubotu> New bug: #138902 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce panel fails to launch booting from live cd on some computers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138902
<ubotu> New bug: #138903 in gnome-app-install (main) "package gnome-app-install 0.4.9-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138903
<ubotu> New bug: #138904 in rutilt (universe) "[ftbfs]  rutilt fails to build from source on powerpc, sparc, lpia and ia64" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138904
<ubotu> New bug: #138906 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138906
<ubotu> New bug: #138908 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in g_markup_escape_text()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138908
<ubotu> New bug: #138909 in firebird2 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove firebird2 from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138909
<ubotu> New bug: #138910 in python2.5 (main) "Desklet has no function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138910
<ubotu> New bug: #138912 in update-manager (main) "update manager crashed on upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138912
<ubotu> New bug: #138913 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  ffmpegthumbnailer" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138913
<ubotu> New bug: #138819 in wordpress (universe) "wordpress 2.2.3 is out: security release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138819
<ubotu> New bug: #138911 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Cannot install "ubuntu-desktop" on gutsy (kubuntu-desktop works) on SPARC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138911
<ubotu> New bug: #138915 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "unionfs NULL pointer dereference in 2.6.22-11.32" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138915
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is it OK to attach a binary deb to a bug report in order to let other people test it?
<ubotu> New bug: #138918 in ubuntu "system-config-printer will not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138918
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or is it considered bad behavior?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and, I mean, I should put it on a private site and link it
<bddebian> Le-Chuck_ITA: I would say private site and link would be preferred but that's just my opinion
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's safer to do this first, and then attach the package if somebody requests it, in any case, so going for this :)
<ubotu> New bug: #138917 in network-manager (main) "network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu11 broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138917
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks and bye bddebian
<ubotu> New bug: #138920 in ubuntu "Matrox Millennium G200 AGP fails 1074x768 resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138920
<ubotu> New bug: #138921 in update-manager (main) "[gutsy]  update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138921
<ubotu> New bug: #138922 in network-manager (main) ""Old device 'eth1' activating, won't change."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138922
<ubotu> New bug: #138919 in pingus (universe) "New 0.7 upstream version" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138919
<ubotu> New bug: #138923 in mergeant (universe) "New upstream version of mergeant" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138923
<ubotu> New bug: #138924 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "New 'Documents', 'Pictures', etc. folders ignore current folders of the same/similar name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138924
<ubotu> New bug: #138925 in ubuntu "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138925
<ubotu> New bug: #138926 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22-11-xen kernel does not have xenfb and xenkbd modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138926
<ubotu> New bug: #138931 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "Can't use saslauthd to authenticate both postfix and cyrus due to /var/run/saslauthd being on tmpfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138931
<ubotu> New bug: #138932 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga keeps changing my network interface to VMNET interfaces when I take my laptop offline" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138932
<ubotu> New bug: #138933 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Broken Nvidia driver after upgrade to Gusty (7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138933
<ubotu> New bug: #138934 in ubuntu "Cannot detect network printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138934
<ubotu> New bug: #138935 in vnc4 (main) "xvncviewer dies talking to Mac OSX" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138935
<ubotu> New bug: #138939 in acroread (multiverse) "[gutsy]  acroread fails to startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138939
<ubotu> New bug: #138940 in pam-keyring (universe) "Please rebuild pakage against new pam version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138940
<ubotu> New bug: #138941 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes without messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138941
<ubotu> New bug: #138942 in ubuntu "Two problems in booting from encrypted partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138942
<ubotu> New bug: #138936 in xsane (main) "[ubuntu gutsy]  xsane doesn't recognise hp scanner with installed backports" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138936
<ubotu> New bug: #138943 in update-manager (main) "Canno't install ubuntu-desktop in update-manager on GUTSY" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138943
<ubotu> New bug: #138947 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  Search for 'email' in gnome-app-install does not find thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138947
<ubotu> New bug: #138948 in gimmie "Gimmie crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138948
<ubotu> New bug: #138946 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in lucene::index::DocumentWriter::writePostings()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138946
<ubotu> New bug: #138950 in kdepim (main) "[gutsy]  Search for 'email' in gnome-app-install does not find kontact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138950
<ubotu> New bug: #138951 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[gutsy]  Firefox and Midbrowser mixed up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138951
<ubotu> New bug: #137970 in azureus (universe) "azureus crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137970
<ubotu> New bug: #138952 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance-power-manager fails when not running under kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138952
<ubotu> New bug: #138953 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Wrong Replaces on devscripts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138953
<ubotu> New bug: #138954 in apparmor (main) "Profile doesn't conform to protocol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138954
<ubotu> New bug: #138955 in ubuntu "(gutsy) package installation doesn't honour service settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138955
<ubotu> New bug: #138956 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager uses 100% CPU time when "restoring" window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138956
<ubotu> New bug: #138957 in gnome-screensaver (main) "(gutsy) lock screen doesn't seem to use pam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138957
<ubotu> New bug: #138958 in ntfs-3g (main) "ntfs-3g cannot use mount from klibc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138958
<ubotu> New bug: #138962 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox plays nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138962
<ubotu> New bug: #138961 in wammu (universe) "Please sync wammu (0.22-1) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138961
<norsetto> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-dev-tools_0.5_all.deb
<norsetto> trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/requestsync', which is also in package devscripts
<norsetto> anyone working on this ?
<norsetto> ops, wrong channel :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #138964 in pam-keyring (universe) "Please remove pam-keyring from the archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138964
<ubotu> New bug: #138965 in ubuntu "Repeated freezes, hard reboot required." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138965
<ubotu> New bug: #138966 in emacs22 (main) "Customization of the faces is resetting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138966
<ubotu> New bug: #138968 in firefox (main) "The Release Notes Menu on firefox shows ubuntu 6.10 notes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138968
<ubotu> New bug: #138969 in ubuntu "Feisty: Keyboard and Gnome freezes with Network Manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138969
<ubotu> New bug: #138970 in compiz (main) "compiz-fusion makes screenshot keybinding doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138970
<ubotu> New bug: #138971 in ubuntu "[Tribe 5 Gusty]  pidgin disconnects wireless (rt73 chipset)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138971
<bdmurray> ogra: I'd think bug 105642 was fixed.  Do you know for sure?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105642 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel panic starting edubuntu dvd in live mode without vesafb" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105642
<ubotu> New bug: #138972 in lighttpd (universe) "FastCGI header overrun in mod_fastcgi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138972
<ubotu> New bug: #138973 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Four Feisty pressed buttons of windows's have Dapper's look" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138973
<ubotu> New bug: #138975 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic: invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138975
<ubotu> New bug: #138976 in sysklogd (main) "exportable interface for syslog sockets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138976
<ubotu> New bug: #138977 in last-exit (universe) "Next song button does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138977
<ubotu> New bug: #138979 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "prism54 regression" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138979
<ubotu> New bug: #138400 in restricted-manager "bcm43xx: firmware needs to be cut again if user upgrades kernel" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138400
<ubotu> New bug: #138978 in apparmor (main) "new apparmor not masking directory permissions correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138978
<ubotu> New bug: #138981 in cdbs (main) "makefile.mk overwrites LDFLAGS defined in Makefile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138981
<Ubotu> New bug: #138985 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree does not install flashplayer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138985
<Ubotu> New bug: #138986 in hplip (main) "[gutsy]  HP DJ F380 ejecting blank pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138986
<Ubotu> New bug: #138988 in gksu (main) "gksu gives weird output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138988
<Ubotu> New bug: #138990 in openoffice.org (main) "writing over top of words and not creating spaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138990
<Ubotu> New bug: #138989 in gnome-media (main) "Input Source boxes are unlabelled in gnome-volume-control" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138989
<Ubotu> New bug: #138995 in python-numpy (universe) "python-numpy incorrectly depends directly on python2.4 and python2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138995
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-12
<Ubotu> New bug: #139000 in fretsonfire (universe) "Firefox doesn't find alsa, works EVERYwhere else" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139000
<Ubotu> New bug: #139001 in wine (universe) "UVF exception request for Wine 0.9.44" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139001
<Ubotu> New bug: #139005 in ubuntulooks (main) "Ubuntulooks is unmaintained" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139005
<Ubotu> New bug: #139007 in firebird2.0 (universe) "[UVFe]  Sync firebird2.0 2.0.3.12981.ds1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139007
<Ubotu> New bug: #139008 in quodlibet-plugins (universe) "Musicbrainz plugin on Quodlibet doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139008
<Ubotu> New bug: #139009 in firefox (main) "php script won't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139009
<Ubotu> New bug: #139011 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  networking stop should remove pid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139011
<Ubotu> New bug: #139013 in ubuntu "Mixes (french & english) in menu since update sept 2007 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139013
<Ubotu> New bug: #139016 in apt-spy (universe) "Please remove apt-spy from universe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139016
<Ubotu> New bug: #139021 in ubuntu "kcheckgmail crashes under Feisty 7.04 on AMD x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139021
<Ubotu> New bug: #139022 in dolphin (main) "d3lphin estonian translations missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139022
<Ubotu> New bug: #139023 in googleearth-package (multiverse) "make-googleearth-package doesn't use latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139023
<Ubotu> New bug: #139024 in ubuntu "nvidia binary driver will not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139024
<Ubotu> New bug: #139025 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't get printer to work. My son, the techie in the family, is off to college.  HELP." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139025
<Ubotu> New bug: #139027 in ubuntu "Screens & Graphics not setting correct resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139027
<Ubotu> New bug: #139029 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "add model gives no response " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139029
<Ubotu> New bug: #139032 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139032
<Ubotu> New bug: #139033 in dvd-slideshow (multiverse) "Wrong path of lsof for Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139033
<Ubotu> New bug: #139035 in libsvg (universe) "libsvg1 package broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139035
<Ubotu> New bug: #139034 in ubuntu "libsvg1 package broken (dup-of: 139035)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139034
<Ubotu> New bug: #139037 in viewcvs (universe) "Should be replaced by viewvc package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139037
<Ubotu> New bug: #139038 in ubuntu "Adept_manager: error at apply change when before marked broken aplication (dup-of: 139039)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139038
<Ubotu> New bug: #139039 in adept (main) "Adept_manager: error at apply change when before marked broken aplication" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139039
<Ubotu> New bug: #139040 in wvdial (main) "Installation hangs upon reaching the wvdial package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139040
<Ubotu> New bug: #139041 in grub-installer (main) "Grub installer for Ubuntu 7.10 adds other OS entry only for Ubuntu 7.04, and not Windows, in a triple-boot configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139041
<Ubotu> New bug: #139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139045
<Ubotu> New bug: #139046 in xen-tools (universe) "no xm console prompt after debootstrap debian or ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139046
<Ubotu> New bug: #139047 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "-xen kernel does not contain smbfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139047
<Ubotu> New bug: #139048 in synaptic (main) "Try apt-get update to fix problem with packages that could not be authenticated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139048
<Ubotu> New bug: #139049 in hal (main) "hal crashes box when running -xen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139049
<Ubotu> New bug: #139050 in f-spot (main) "dbus error: F-Spot not launching on a fresh install of Kubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139050
<kagou> ping doko_
<Ubotu> New bug: #139053 in update-manager (main) "Progress reporting during "Preparing the upgrade" wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139053
<Ubotu> New bug: #139054 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "JDK's ORB fails to talk utf-8 with orbit2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139054
<Ubotu> New bug: #139055 in epiphany-browser (main) "Menu not working on site www.spiegel.de" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139055
<thekorn> good morning
<Ubotu> New bug: #139056 in deskbar-applet (main) "Need better way to set keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139056
<Ubotu> New bug: #139057 in cryptsetup (universe) "Should try given password for next partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139057
<Ubotu> New bug: #139058 in evolution (main) "Evolution adds contacts when replying" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139058
<Ubotu> New bug: #139059 in ltsp (main) "gutsy ltsp extremely slow login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139059
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubotu> New bug: #139060 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "unable to uninstall - binfmts error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139060
<thekorn> hallo dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Ubotu> New bug: #139061 in ubuntu "No manpage for orca" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139061
<Ubotu> New bug: #139062 in cman (universe) "Gutsy Tribe5: Startup reports: cman_tool: aisexec daemon didn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139062
<Ubotu> New bug: #139063 in strongswan (universe) "package strongswan 4.1.4-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139063
<Ubotu> New bug: #139064 in gnome-user-docs (main) "Please update gnome-user-docs from bzr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139064
<Ubotu> New bug: #139065 in pam (main) "pam upgrade restarts kdm without warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139065
<tepsipakki> ok, I think I've triaged my own bug.. bug 134477
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 134477 in linux-source-2.6.22 "reports corrupt filesystem on flash-media, fine on feisty" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134477
<tepsipakki> I can reproduce it with three different computers
<tepsipakki> all running gutsy now
<Ubotu> New bug: #139066 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy] Resizing windows using multihead is nearly impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139066
<joumetal> Happy bugday to you. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070912
<nand> hi!
<nand> anyone here has a usb wifi stick with a rt73 chipset?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139067 in ubuntu "Openning gif file with causes the system freezing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139067
<Ubotu> New bug: #139068 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager 0.2 prevents suspending/hibernating" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139068
<Ubotu> New bug: #139069 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "mysql-server should use uft-8 charset by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139069
<Ubotu> New bug: #139070 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Ralink 2573 usb adapter does not work out of the box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139070
<kagou> Hi dholbach. Could you just have a look at Bug #138567 ? I'v tried to do a request for sponsoshipprocess, just to be sure that i'v well done
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138567 in hugin "missing package dependency enblend" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138567
<dholbach> kagou: looks good - you might want to use a patch system if the package uses one?
<dholbach> but apart from that it looks good
* kagou hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs kagou
<Ubotu> New bug: #139074 in adept (main) "System design flaw for GUI applications for package management" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139074
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded your changes
<dholbach> thekorn: seems that bdmurray managed to get pylpbugs running on python2.4
* dholbach hugs thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: did you have much luck with filing bugs and edge?
<dholbach> or do you think I should apply the patch you posted yesterday?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139076 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "Doesn't use /etc/alternatives/firefox-flashplugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139076
<thekorn> dholbach: i would like to find a cleaner solution for the edge things
<thekorn> will work on this after lunch
<dholbach> rock on
<dholbach> bon appetit :)
<thekorn> thanks
<Ubotu> New bug: #139077 in openoffice.org2 (main) "[gutsy/OOo]  Importing pyuno raises SystemError: dynamic module not initialized properly -> Bibus doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139077
<thekorn> >>> thekorn: seems that bdmurray managed to get pylpbugs running on python2.4
<thekorn> dholbach:  but not the main version?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139078 in pam (main) "package libpam0g 0.99.7.1-4ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139078
<norsetto> dholbach: daniel, unless it was corrected already, there was a small problem with ubuntu-dev-tools
<norsetto> dholbach: requestsync conflicted with the one in devscripts
<norsetto> again, wrong channel, its an habit now .....
<dholbach> norsetto: I think that stevenk fixed it
<norsetto> dholbach: cool :-)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139080 in network-manager (main) "Intel pro/wireless 3945ABG WEP can't connect : its happened to me too" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139080
<Ubotu> New bug: #139081 in pidgin (main) "(gutsy) pidgin exits when changing buddy icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139081
<Ubotu> New bug: #139079 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22-11 causes filesystem corruption during suspend/resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139079
<Ubotu> New bug: #138998 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in _nv000042gl()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138998
<Ubotu> New bug: #139082 in gnome-applets (main) "Workspace switcher destroys the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139082
<Ubotu> New bug: #139083 in dpkg (main) "dpkg -l reports: dpkg-query: parse error," [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139083
<Ubotu> New bug: #139084 in nautilus (main) "Unsafe removal of drives says to "Eject" while context menu says "Unmount"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139084
<Ubotu> New bug: #139085 in epiphany-browser (main) "Cannot view security information where page contains content from non-secure source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139085
<Ubotu> New bug: #139086 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted manager forgets broadcom bc43xx firmware after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139086
<ScottK> Is it kernel bug hug day today?
<zul> yeppers i think
<Ubotu> New bug: #132504 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in groupHandleChanges()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132504
<ScottK> zul: Any chance you could help me with figuring out a problem I'm having that's at least kernel related?
<zul> maybe depends on the problem ;)
* pedro_ waves
<Ubotu> New bug: #131682 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fxMagicLampModelStep()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131682
<Ubotu> New bug: #139088 in gnome-panel (main) "Black strip in the middle of the screen ( horizontal)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139088
<Ubotu> New bug: #139089 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon : Suspend/Hibernate lock up on resume with Thinkpad T61p" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139089
<Ubotu> New bug: #139091 in apparmor (main) "missing some perl modules dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139091
<Ubotu> New bug: #139092 in apparmor (main) "avahi-daemon profile needs sys_chroot (and maybe others)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139092
<Ubotu> New bug: #129348 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129348
<Ubotu> New bug: #129685 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129685
<Ubotu> New bug: #139093 in ppp (main) "Cannot dail-out using kppp in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139093
<Ubotu> New bug: #128535 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128535
<Ubotu> New bug: #139095 in firefox (main) "firefox segfaults on dual head on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139095
<Ubotu> New bug: #139096 in lighttpd (universe) "[UVFe]  lighttpd 1.4.18 contains security fixes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139096
<Ubotu> New bug: #139097 in dash (main) "dash 0.5.3-5ubuntu2 variable expansion error using local" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139097
<Ubotu> New bug: #139098 in dbus (main) "HAL and gnome-volume-manger do not work for LDAP users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139098
<Ubotu> New bug: #139099 in command-not-found (main) "Error al ingresar comando erroneo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139099
<Ubotu> New bug: #139100 in ubuntu "eclipse should default to use system default fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139100
<Ubotu> New bug: #127110 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pushPlugin()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127110
<Ubotu> New bug: #127213 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in read()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127213
<Ubotu> New bug: #127402 in compiz (main) "Comipz with xinerma and more TFTs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127402
<Ubotu> New bug: #139101 in gajim (universe) "Gutsy: gajim crashes at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139101
<Ubotu> New bug: #126802 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126802
<ScottK> bdmurray: This is the kernel bug hug day, right?
<bdmurray> ScottK: sure enough
<ScottK> bdmurray: The topic needs updating then...
<ScottK> Also, I've got $MYPETBUG I'd like some help triaging.
<bdmurray> Just one?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Bug #127772
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<bdmurray> cool
<ScottK> It's kernel at least in part, but something else too.
<Ubotu> New bug: #125633 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in read()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125633
<Ubotu> New bug: #126642 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126642
<Ubotu> New bug: #139102 in firefox (main) "Firefox randomly crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139102
<ScottK> I'm kind of stuck on figuring it out and would appreciate some help.
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
<thekorn> dholbach: diff attached to bug 139106 fixes the edge issues
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139106 in python-launchpad-bugs "using edge.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139106
<Ubotu> New bug: #139105 in apparmor (main) "Px and Ux do not work with globs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139105
<dholbach> thekorn: rock
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:bdmurray] : Ubuntu BugSquad | Hug Day! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070912 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
<bdmurray> ScottK: I'm not that familiar with fans, etc but will ping the kernel team about it.
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  I'll be around to help out.
<bdmurray> It did work in Feisty though?
<ScottK> Yes and still does.  I have a Gutsy HD and a Feisty HD for that laptop, so I can run either if it will help.  It has also sometimes worked on Gutsy.
<bdmurray> thekorn: I'm not sure lastcomment is working all the way yet
<thekorn> bdmurray: hmm,
<thekorn> is there an error/traceback
<thekorn> or just the wrong result
<bdmurray> I'm still looking and it is quite early here :), but using a date and doesn't seem to be limiting by both.
<Ubotu> New bug: #139107 in ubuntu "OpenGL uses 100% CPU without Sync To VBlank" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139107
<thekorn> bdmurray: ok, will do some more test later, but:
<thekorn> --lc "d:2007-01-06 u:thekorn" is "or" not "and"
<bdmurray> thekorn: since when? I don't think it used to be that way.
<dholbach> thekorn: how do I add tags to a bug with pylpbugs?
<dholbach> ok, think I got it
<thekorn> bug.tags.append["boo"] 
<bdmurray> bug.tags.append("$TAG")
<dholbach> can't login now, I'll check if my cookies are alright
* ogra hands dholbach a choclate cookie
<bdmurray> ogra: Did you see my question about some Edubuntu DVD bug?
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/tagging.txt
* bdmurray goes to find it
<ogra> bdmurray, i'd have confirmed it if i could reproduce it
<ogra> i guess only doko can tell us if its gone, he was the only one seeing it
<davmor2> bdmurray: which one I'm currently downloading edubuntu 64bit dvd to try and confirm or question them?
<kagou> dholbach, i'v answered to Bug #138567
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138567 in hugin "missing package dependency enblend" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138567
<bdmurray> bug 107281
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 107281 in linux-source-2.6.20 "kernel panic booting the edubuntu amd64 dvd" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107281
<kagou> is there rules to not name scripts in /usr/bin with ".sh" extension ?!
<Ubotu> New bug: #139108 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139108
<davmor2> bdmurray: tell you in a few minutes it may just of been the version that he tried to install
<bdmurray> I forget the exact day for Feisty final, that may have been a prerelease
<bdmurray> The final release seems to have been the 19th while that was reported on the 17th
<davmor2> bdmurray: will check it out as soon as it finishes downloading
<bdmurray> davmor2: great, thanks
<bdmurray> BenC: ping
<BenC> bdmurray: yo
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 138632 and was curious about the general type of bug - where a module isn't being built.  What is the right way to triage those?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138632 in linux-source-2.6.22 "linux image misses low level scsi driver kernel module for the Initio INI-A100U2 host adapter" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138632
<bdmurray> BenC: While 137911 is about sparc the principle is the same
<BenC> bdmurray: Basically, we just enable it
<BenC> not sure why it was disabled, must not be very common
<bdmurray> BenC: Right, I realize it is an easy fix.  My question is how can we best identify those easy fixes for your team.
<bdmurray> Setting their priority to Wishlist / Low would seem misleading.
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah, I think medium is right there
<BenC> unless it's some whacked module like "my 1980's era lightpen with serial converter" kind of thing, which is wishlist at best :)
<bdmurray> What about also tagging the bug with something similar to "bitesize"?
<BenC> bdmurray: storage modules in that category may even be high, considering they usually stop install
<BenC> bdmurray: I was just going to suggest that :)
<bdmurray> bitesize is currently used for bugs that are "good fo new contributors".  Is that true for new modules and the kernel team?
<Ubotu> New bug: #128651 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128651
<Ubotu> New bug: #139111 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5: Ubiquity hangs when you go back at "user migration" stage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139111
<Ubotu> New bug: #139112 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  No wireless on x61s (4965agn)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139112
<Ubotu> New bug: #139113 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "click on konqueror close active view problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139113
<zul> BenC: are you just focusing on 2.6.22 bugs?
<BenC> zul: yeah
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah, bitesize helps us get a lot of quick fixes in
<bdmurray> BenC: cool, I've triaged 137911 then
<Ubotu> New bug: #139114 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Repositories are 304 or 404, both fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139114
<Ubotu> New bug: #139115 in kopete (main) "when i unplg usb camera kopete freeze or crash everytime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139115
<Ubotu> New bug: #139116 in ubuntu "Sounds keeps pausing whilsts player audio over long periods" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139116
<Ubotu> New bug: #139117 in adept (main) "adept crash while fetching update list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139117
<Ubotu> New bug: #139118 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crash when closed it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139118
<bdmurray> BenC: somebody brought up bug 127772 and I'm not sure how to deal with bugs relating to cooling and fans.  Are there more things we can look for when debugging those types of bugs?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<BenC> bdmurray: seems like an acpi issue, so tar of /proc/acpi (may need root) would help
<BenC> bdmurray: plus dmesg
<bdmurray> ScottK: did you see that?
<bdmurray> BenC: For what other types of bugs would /proc/acpi be useful?  Battery stuff?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139119 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crash for no apparent reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139119
<Ubotu> New bug: #139120 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crash when right-clicked to paste" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139120
<Ubotu> New bug: #139121 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crash whenmoving from current directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139121
<Ubotu> New bug: #139122 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "konqueror crash while actualising page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139122
<Ubotu> New bug: #139123 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginviewer crash in Page http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139123
<BenC> bdmurray: battery and fan mostly
<thekorn> bdmurray: I read the old py-lp-bugs code, lastcomment was always a "user" or "date" condition,
<dholbach> thekorn: edge fix uploaded
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> gracias! :)
<bdmurray> thekorn: weird - I'll have to figure out why I thought it wasn't
<bdmurray> thekorn: by the way is there a way to have lastcomment user be reporter?
<thekorn> bdmurray: --lc "u:reporter"
<thekorn> i guess
<pedro_> is the --lc working?
* pedro_ doing and update
<bdmurray> pedro_: yes, thekorn just fixed that.
<pedro_> yay!
<bdmurray> indeed!
* pedro_ hugs thekorn 
* bdmurray too
* thekorn hugs pedro_ and bdmurray back!
<pedro_> ;-)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139124 in libapache2-mod-python (main) "[GUTSY]  libapache2-mod-python not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139124
<kleinernik> in the postrm script, under the purge section, should a config-file-directory be removed by using rm -rf or by using rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty (LP: #32521)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139125 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139125
<Ubotu> New bug: #139127 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139127
<bdmurray> BenC: I imagine bug 137439 is incomplete but what could happen with it when it becomes complete?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 137439 in linux-source-2.6.22 "irq problems: 2.6.22 kernel won't boot without 'irqpoll' option." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137439
<Ubotu> New bug: #139128 in ubuntu "Please sponsor helloo 2.2-2~ppa2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139128
<Ubotu> New bug: #139129 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5: Ubiquity crashes when there isn't enough disk space" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139129
<BenC> bdmurray: it needs /proc/interrupts and dmesg
<bdmurray> BenC: Okay.  I guess my question is what the fix would be.
<BenC> bdmurray: hard to tell...most likely it's a driver problem
<BenC> could also check on a BIOS update...and in some cases, we could just add a forced irqpoll based on dmidecode output
<bdmurray> So more generally - boot options can be forced based on the dmidecode output?
<BenC> yeah
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> Oh, BenC.  Do you happen to have any idea why the stddef.h in linux-libc-dev is missing offsetof() ?
<BenC> because it's not standard C?
<BenC> offsetof isn't specific to the kernel, and linux-libc-dev isn't in the habit of including uneeded macros
<bddebian> Well it used to be there afaict ?
<BenC> anything expecting it is broken
<bddebian> Hrm
<BenC> but it's not required for what linux-libc-dev is supposed to provide
<BenC> it's only there to support libc-dev headers
<bddebian> Where would it be expected? kernel-headers?
<BenC> it wouldn't be expected anywhere
<BenC> it's a made up macro
<bddebian> Well crud, that's no bueno
<BenC> the program expecting it should just add the single line to use it locally :)
<BenC> literally, it's a one-liner macro
<bddebian> Aye, I know
<bddebian> OK, thx
<BenC> np
<Ubotu> New bug: #139131 in ubuntu "disconnect especially on 2nd day up after several installs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139131
<davmor2> I just noticed that the volume control does nothing on my compaq :(
<bdmurray> davmor2: Do you mean physical buttons or software control panel?
<davmor2> either
<davmor2> bdmurray: the button move the slider up and down but unless you go into volume control and change the pcm nothing happen
<davmor2> bdmurray: intel hda chipset I think
<Ubotu> New bug: #138070 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 1520 no audio" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138070
<Ubotu> New bug: #138079 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Dell Inspiron 1520 nVidia 8600M GT doesn't work" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138079
<Ubotu> New bug: #139137 in lightning-sunbird (universe) ""This message contains an event that this version of Lightning cannot process"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139137
<Ubotu> New bug: #139138 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  flash plugin reported as installed when it failed because apt already open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139138
<davmor2> bdmurray: mute doesn't work either
<dholbach> bdmurray: ok, if I add 10 bitesize bugs to the bug page?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139139 in libwnck (main) "String "Always On _Top" doesn't compare in libwnck for non English languages" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139139
<Ubotu> New bug: #139140 in python-debian (universe) "sys.path incorrectly munged in site.py" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139140
<Ubotu> New bug: #139141 in firefox (main) "Gutsy: Firefox fails to load, yellow window with rubbish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139141
<Ubotu> New bug: #137540 in amarok (main) "amarok_libvisual crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137540
<Ubotu> New bug: #137597 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in wcscmp()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137597
<Ubotu> New bug: #139142 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 7" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139142
<Ubotu> New bug: #139143 in apt-listchanges (main) "crash after python upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139143
<bdmurray> dholbach: sure!
<dholbach> bdmurray: I added a small tool to ubuntu-dev-tools to compile those lists
<dholbach> bdmurray: I'm sure it's not as clever as yours :)
<bdmurray> heh
<Ubotu> New bug: #139144 in ubuntu "Can't hear gnome system sounds but enabled and proved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139144
<Ubotu> New bug: #139145 in control-center (main) "Run terminal keyboard shortcut doesnt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139145
<Ubotu> New bug: #139148 in gajim (universe) "gajim message to all group have no effect " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139148
<Ubotu> New bug: #139150 in network-manager-pptp (universe) ""Only use VPN for these addresses" does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139150
<Ubotu> New bug: #139149 in xchat (universe) "can't enter in channels with special characters in name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139149
<Ubotu> New bug: #139152 in volume.app (universe) "volume controls and buttons don't work on intel-hda" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139152
<davmor2> bdmurray: what info do you need for bug 139152 ?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139152 in volume.app "volume controls and buttons don't work on intel-hda" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139152
<davmor2> bdmurray: I think this may be another of those hp tampered hardware devices :(
<bdmurray> davmor2: Stuff from DebuggingSoundProblems in the wiki
<davmor2> okay I'll track it down for you and add it :0
<Ubotu> New bug: #139155 in hal (main) "hald will not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139155
<Ubotu> New bug: #139110 in ubuntu "thermal - cpu cooler not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139110
<bdmurray> BenC: I am unsure how to proceed with bug 135154
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 135154 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy tribe 5 hangs after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135154
<Ubotu> New bug: #139156 in ubuntu "Automatic Security Update Failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139156
<Ubotu> New bug: #139158 in launchpad-integration (main) "launching without arguments causes error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139158
<BenC> bdmurray: I was looking at that one too...probably the same ahci bug
<BenC> bdmurray: they can try blacklisting ahci to see if it works
<Ubotu> New bug: #139159 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "madwifi drops connection every few seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139159
<bdmurray> How would they do that?
<ScottK> bdmurray: You left a comment in Bug 127772 asking for a tarball of /proc/acpi.  The file /proc/acpi/event is perpetually busy when I try to copy it.  1.  Is it needed.  2.  If so, how to I copy it.
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<Ubotu> New bug: #139160 in ubuntu "With lowlatency kernel Xorg crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139160
<davmor2> bdmurray: Updated it and it's been confirmed.  Also I think the lspci should be aplay sorry :)
<bdmurray> davmor2: I think you can rename attachments
<bdmurray> BenC: Do you have an answer for ScottK?
<BenC> ScottK: no need for that file
<ScottK> BenC: Thanks.
<BenC> ScottK: use tar, and --exclude event, IIRC is the arg
<ScottK> BenC: Got it.  I'll have it uploaded in a moment.
<davmor2> bdmurray: I can't see where and I gotta go now :(  Also the edubuntu dvd is oversized 5.1gig so I can't try it :(
<_nand_> hi!
<Ubotu> New bug: #139164 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Can't start any apps from openoffice suit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139164
<ScottK> bdmurray: Attached to Bug 127772
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<Ubotu> New bug: #139165 in nautilus (main) "Realplayer 10 Gold.bin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139165
<Ubotu> New bug: #139166 in totem (main) "Totem can't play files I just ripped with soundjuicer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139166
<Ubotu> New bug: #139167 in adept (main) "progress bar in update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139167
<Ubotu> New bug: #139168 in update-manager (main) "dist upgrade failed 7.04 to 7.10a5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139168
<Ubotu> New bug: #139169 in onboard (main) "on board - letters on keys are REALLY small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139169
<ogasawara> hi all, quick question. . .
<ogasawara> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/139045
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Undecided,New] 
<ogasawara> what's the process for triaging those sorts of requests (ie merging patches)
<ogasawara> just mark as confirmed and reassign to kernel-team?
<norsetto> ogasawara: thats not a merge patch?
<ogasawara> norsetto: how so?  maybe my terminology isn't quite right
<bdmurray> BenC: Could you look at bug 139045?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139045
<norsetto> ogasawara: could be; we call merge patches those that we apply to Debian packages which superseeds ours for which we still apply some ubuntu specific changes
<bdmurray> norsetto: I think ogasawara's bug has a patch from the 2.6.23 kernel that the reporter wants backported to 2.6.22 for gutsy
<norsetto> bdmurray: indeed
<BenC> bdmurray: on conf call right now....give me a few
<Ubotu> New bug: #139171 in ubuntu "ipw2200 regression in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139171
<Ubotu> New bug: #139173 in ubuntu "trackerd load 303mb of ram it kill my pc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139173
<shirish> hi all, does anybody have a bug they wanna get confirmed/triaged ;)
<shirish> I think confirmed is the better thing to say
<bdmurray> shirish: there are some iso-testing bugs that need confirmation
<Ubotu> New bug: #139177 in ubuntu "Java 6 system tray not working in Gutsy Tribe 6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139177
<bdmurray> shirish: like bug 134234
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 134234 in compiz "bouncing windows effect for raise/lower" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134234
<shirish> bdmurray: I might be able to confirm or not but tomorrow, maybe get a machine to do iso-testing
<bdmurray> BenC: about bug 139045 . . . the reporter seems to have backported a 2.6.23 patch to 2.6.22
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139045 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Slow suspend on various Toshiba laptops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139045
<BenC> bdmurray: sounds like a bitesize triaged bug then...
<Ubotu> New bug: #139179 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "[gutsy]  update firefox locales to latest" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139179
<Ubotu> New bug: #139180 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139180
<Ubotu> New bug: #139181 in libpaper (main) "systempapername() returned NULL! exiting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139181
<Ubotu> New bug: #139182 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree breaks package installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139182
<Ubotu> New bug: #139183 in ubuntu "system crash when going through screensavers in fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139183
<Ubotu> New bug: #139036 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139036
<Ubotu> New bug: #139184 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Hotwire" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139184
<bdmurray> BenC: bug 137734 seems to be a regression with the latest feisty kernel is there anything more that needs to be done in terms of triaging it?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 137734 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Alsa support for Ensoniq 1371 breaks when updating to kernel revision 16-generic" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137734
<Ubotu> New bug: #139186 in kde4pim (universe) "kde4 beta2 kmail ( and others ) fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139186
<Ubotu> New bug: #139187 in kde-guidance (main) "kubuntu refuses to suspend on lid close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139187
<Ubotu> New bug: #139175 in fortunes-de (universe) "[gutsy]  fortunes-de is damaged - most quotes are cut down to half (occured in Wanda)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139175
<bdmurray> BenC: Is bug 135255 really a kernel bug?
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 135255 in linux-source-2.6.22 "USB card reader not correctly initialized during boot" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135255
<bdmurray> The device is detected if it is hotplugged but isn't fully detected on boot.
<Ubotu> New bug: #139188 in ubuntu "Crackling sound in some applications." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139188
<Ubotu> New bug: #139189 in ubuntu "close firefox " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139189
<Ubotu> New bug: #139191 in ubuntu "Failed to open a irc address using purple-url-handler" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139191
<ogasawara> I've got another question:  bug #138342 really isn't a kernel bug
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138342 in linux-source-2.6.22 "package linux-image-2.6.22-11-generic failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138342
<ogasawara> how should those be handled?
<bdmurray> mvo: Is that bug something you would know about?
<bdmurray> I haven't seen a report exactly like that before
<bdmurray> ogasawara: It is odd I don't see anything about linux-image in their DpkgTerminalLog
<Ubotu> New bug: #139193 in k9copy (universe) "Website address has changed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139193
<Ubotu> New bug: #139194 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139194
<Ubotu> New bug: #139195 in ubuntu "My DVD-Rom won't mount, but i can make ISO images..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139195
<Ubotu> New bug: #139196 in ubuntu "Screen Flashes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139196
<mvo> bdmurray: what do you mean exactly?
<mvo> bdmurray: oh, that it does not appear in the terminal log?
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, that is really unfortunate. its not supported with adept and its hard to add because adept is very different from the other package managers we have
<mvo> bdmurray: so it does not write a terminal log, but just a plain apport file, it may be possible to make it not add the term.log though. that would be clearer I guess
<beavis> hi I just tried yesterday's kubuntu on my laptop with rt61. Using WPA with it causes a freeze of the whole system
<Ubotu> New bug: #139197 in ubuntu "VLC problem by negative subtitle font size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139197
<Ubotu> New bug: #139198 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  totem crash with SIGABRT" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139198
<bdmurray> mvo: so ogasawara should ask for dpkg.log to find out what is going on?
<bdmurray> because it isn't quite clear to me at least what happened
<Ubotu> New bug: #139201 in debian-installer (main) "daily build cd images too large to burn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139201
<Ubotu> New bug: #139203 in gnome-panel (main) "Screen and Graphics is no longer functioning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139203
<Ubotu> New bug: #139206 in gnome-panel (main) "E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139206
<Ubotu> New bug: #139205 in kde-guidance (main) "[amd64 gutsy]  kde-guidance-powermanager brightness controls missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139205
<Ubotu> New bug: #139207 in exuberant-ctags (main) "[UVFe]  Please sync exuberant-ctags from unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139207
<Ubotu> New bug: #139208 in openoffice.org (main) "heading numbering resets after reopening" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139208
<Ubotu> New bug: #139209 in network-manager (main) "disconnect vpnc connection doesn't terminate vpnc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139209
<mvo> bdmurray: that or trying to repordoce the failure with plain apt-get or synaptic
<ogasawara> mvo: after getting the appropriate info, who should that bug be assigned to?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I think it depends on the results of the test
<mvo> ogasawara: what bdmurray said, I suspect some issue with update-initramfs or the bootloader
<mvo> but it depends on a better log
<bdmurray> ogasawara: does that help?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yes, thanks!
<Ubotu> New bug: #139211 in ubuntu "lost of apps icons after using "add and remove..." of apps menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139211
<Ubotu> New bug: #139212 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139212
<Ubotu> New bug: #139213 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-calc 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139213
<Ubotu> New bug: #139210 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "ATI Radeon 9200 crashes with Gutsy driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139210
<Ubotu> New bug: #139215 in command-not-found (main) "I got a error when I type a unknown on them command prompt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139215
<Ubotu> New bug: #139217 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp fails for gateway on different subnet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139217
<Ubotu> New bug: #139221 in speedcrunch (main) "speedcrunch fails to clean" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139221
<keescook> ogasawara: heya.  nice to see you.  :)
<ogasawara> keescook: hi!
<Ubotu> New bug: #139223 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Update to 8.41.7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139223
<huats> hi
<bdmurray> hello huats
<huats> just a question about triaging : I cannot decide of the importance of a bug right ?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139225 in serpentine (main) "Serpentine uses one CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139225
<Ubotu> New bug: #139226 in banshee (universe) "ipod doesn't appear in banshee" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139226
<begert> hello?
<bdmurray> huats: Correct there are access controls on bug importance.  However there are members of the Ubuntu QA team in this channel who could set the importance of a bug for you.
<bdmurray> hello begert
<Ubotu> New bug: #139224 in ubiquity (main) "install hangs at configuring hardware, ruins GRUB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139224
<huats> bdmurray: ok that was just to be sure...
<begert> hi....I would liek to help :)
<norsetto> huats: just mark all my bugs as severe, you can't be wrong .....
<huats> bdmurray: can you give me your feedbck on that bug :   138499 ... from my point of view this is a wish, not a bug... And it is not really a pb for ubuntu but for upstream. It should be their decision...
<huats> norsetto: LOL
<bdmurray> bug 138499
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138499 in apache2 "Sould deny access to backup ~ files by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138499
<huats> norsetto: of course you also can give me your idea about how to deal with such a bug... for triaging I mean...
<norsetto> huats: actually, I just wanted to ask, why are you still building? I thought your package was ok?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139227 in apturl (universe) "Disable support for adding repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139227
<huats> norsetto: it was, but I just wanted to build it my self...
<huats> because you made 1 or 2 last notice.
<norsetto> but you did it twice already? Inthe ppa?
<huats> so I was rebuilding it :)
<begert> I am pretty new to all of this, is there any way I can help out?
<bdmurray> huats: I agree that it it does make more sense as a wishlist / feature request
<bdmurray> huats: And while it isn't a "problem" for us to solve we can help by forwarding the bug report upstream and communicating with them for the reporter.
<huats> norsetto: but I will subscribe u-u-s tonight I think...
<norsetto> begert: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<norsetto> huats: just check the install and that it works before
<bdmurray> begert: Is there a type of thing in particular you are interested in doing?  Testing / reproducing bug reports?  Gathering information and making reports more complete?
<huats> norsetto: of course
<begert> I suppose I would like to start small in order to "learn the ropes"
<huats> bdmurray: so I change to status to invalid ? and "also affect Apache2"
<huats> ?
<begert> and also where ever help is needed most right now
<huats> bdmurray: I am not really sure of what I have to do right now that the decision has been taken...
<xtknight> i'm surprised Bug 138611 isn't on the critical bugs list @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070912
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 138611 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Sky2 ethernet failing randomly with Marvell 88E8056 gigabit" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138611
<bdmurray> huats: Just becuase the bug should be forwarded doesn't make it Invalid.  The bug should be Confirmed if access isn't denied to those files.  I would also check with the server team to see what they think.  perhaps keescook has some thoughts on it?
<huats> bdmurray:  ok
<bdmurray> xtknight: The bug day list was made up of New bugs not critical ones
<xtknight> bddebian, ahh i understand
<bddebian> bdmurray: You are required to change your nick ;-P
<bdmurray> bddebian: you were here first. ;)  Do you have one in mind?
<bddebian> Nah, I'm kidding :-)
<keescook> bdmurray, huats: yeah, it's a reasonable thing to add.  I'd mark it wishlist and subscribe the ubuntu-server team to it.
<bdmurray> keescook: The server team is already subscribed, because it is an apache bug right?
<huats> I was about to say that...
<keescook> oh my poor eyes.
<keescook> some day I'll learn to read.  :)
<bdmurray> maybe a bigger font woudl help. ;)
<huats> ok the first thing right now if to confirm the bug... and if it is confirmed to ask someone to change the priority to wishlist ?
<bdmurray> just like a bigger keyboard would help me.
<bdmurray> begert: help really could be used anywhwere so if there is something in particular you are interested in we can look at that
<begert> well, i am fairly new to linux and I suppose trying to reproduce bugs could be important
<bdmurray> xtknight: could you add your 'lspci -vvnn' output to that bug?
<bdmurray> begert: yes, confirming bug reports and making sure they are understandable is helpful
<begert> I would love to help bring Bug #48263 to a close
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 48263 in linux-source-2.6.15 "[regression]  Wired ethernet (VIA VT6102 Rhine II) and Wireless (RaLink 2500) no longer work under 6.06 (needs acpi=noirq blacklisting)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48263
<bdmurray> begert: which release of ubuntu are you running?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139230 in upstart (main) "/var is mounted late during the init sequence" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139230
<begert> I have been leaving notes on it and would love for it to be reserected
<begert> i am running 7.04 Kubuntu
<begert> I have that on my desktop
<begert> and currently nothing on my laptop
<begert> but wouldn't mind installing
<bdmurray> testing with the development release, Gutsy Gibbon, would be great then
<bdmurray> in regards to 48263 you have the same ethernet interface is that right?
<begert> I tried to install tribe 5 from a live disc once and it froze at 5% and seems to mess up my grub file (I dual boot with windows XP 64)
<begert> correct on 48263
<begert> would you like me to try a Gutsy Version on the laptop then?   What flavor?
<bdmurray> begert: If you look at the output of 'sudo dmidecode' what do you have for Manufacturer and Product Name.  comment 40 of that bug
<begert> can you do that from a live CD?
<bdmurray> Yes, but it is irrelevant what release you do it from.
<begert> k, one sec
<gnomefreak> is the openoffice-bean package (name might be wrong) really a netbeans type app?
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-13
<begert> Manufacturer: AVERATEC , Product Name: 3200
<Ubotu> New bug: #139233 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "linux-image-2.6.22 spams logs with device-mapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139233
<bdmurray> begert: so acpi=noirq option should be automatically passed to your kernel, based off your motherboard information, and that isn't happening with Feisty as you've discovered.  I'm not sure if this something you can test with the live environment though.  But you should be able to boot off the Live CD and find out pretty quick right?
<begert> I have it up right now with a Tribe 5 live-cd
<begert> where do I check if that is being passed in
<begert> the acpi=noirq.....and should this also resolve wireless issues?
<bdmurray> dmesg should be in the Command line: line
<Ubotu> New bug: #139234 in ubuntu "Marvell SATA controller not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139234
<begert> boot off the cd == install ?
<bdmurray> I thought the first menu option on the Live CD now said Run or Install
<bdmurray> or something close to that
<begert> right, I am currently running it
<begert> thats how I did the dmidecode
<bdmurray> Okay, I guess I don't understand you last question then.
<bdmurray> If you execute the command dmesg in the "Command line" line you should see kernel options which may or may not include acpi=noirq.
<begert> I guess I was just wondering if there was a way to see if acpi=noirq was being passed in now.  And also if wireless should work.
<bdmurray> Okay and I think if you execute the command 'dmesg' when running the Live CD you should see a line that has the words "Command line:" in it.  That shows you all the options passed to the kernel on boot up.
<bdmurray> It happens to be the 2nd line of my dmesg output.
<begert> 0hhhhh, I see
<begert> kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/kubuntu.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<Ubotu> New bug: #139235 in ubuntu "kernel crash when X is stopped or switch to console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139235
<Ubotu> New bug: #139238 in lirc (main) "lircd.conf: ati remote wonder, atilibusb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139238
<bdmurray> begert: I think I have tracked it down and no it won't work in gutsy.  Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
<begert> no problem, thanks for taking the time
<Ubotu> New bug: #139239 in ubuntu "Bug in Mines game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139239
<bdmurray> begert: you could help with that bug right there.
<begert> ?
<xtknight> bdmurray, sorry, got disconnected due to the very bug i was speaking about.  ;)  but yes, i'll add my "lspci -vvnn"
<xtknight> thanks for taking a look at it.  the only reason i'm in a fuss about it is because it occurs to me (and others) about 5 times a day, and it's regression from Feisty
<bdmurray> begert: with bug 139239
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139239 in ubuntu "Bug in Mines game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139239
<bdmurray> xtknight: Did you say you have nothing in your dmesg?
<xtknight> bdmurray, well, unless i used debug=16
<xtknight> then i got lots of debug messages, but nothing stuck out (a bunch of "rx slot 0" here/there but no real error messages or anything)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139241 in ubuntu "gutsy tribe 5 and daily 8-sep-2007 hang while starting up x on acer aspire 5100-5455 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139241
<xtknight> i was going to try pci=nomsi which was suggested if it was interrupt problems but i didn't have the problem in 2.6.20, so unless there were changes to interrupts from .20->.22 i dont think it would help.  the problem is, there is no definitive test case for this, it's sporadic so it's very difficult to test
<bdmurray> Hrm, I seem to have the tab with that bug report but if I recall correctly one reporter mentioned specific error messages that I didn't seen the kernel.org bug report.
<xtknight> the sky2 driver does have quite a few problems.  it's possible mine and the poster's are unrelated, but it's also possible they are caused by the same root problem
<xtknight> i 'duplicated' my bug because of the same symptoms
<xtknight> the bug itself is very sporadic.  my issue is fixed by ifdown;ifup sometimes, and sometimes not and only by modprobe -r sky2;modprobe sky2.  so, all bugs seem to be solved by reloading the kenrel module indicating a similar root
<Ubotu> New bug: #139242 in avahi (main) "python-avahi glade2 dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139242
<xtknight> it's easy to see there were many sky2 changes recently in the deb changelog for the kernel, very likely it was one of these that broke something
<Ubotu> New bug: #139243 in ubuntu "nfs is unable to store rrdtool databases correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139243
<Ubotu> New bug: #139244 in ubuntu "Evolution/clock applet fails to retrieve calendars" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139244
<Ubotu> New bug: #139248 in tomboy (main) "3rd party plugins don't seem to work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139248
<Ubotu> New bug: #139251 in mediawiki1.10 (universe) "package mediawiki1.10 1.10.1-1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139251
<Ubotu> New bug: #139252 in mediawiki (universe) "package mediawiki 1:1.10 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139252
<Ubotu> New bug: #139255 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "package flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.48.0.0ubuntu9 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139255
<Ubotu> New bug: #139256 in ubiquity (main) "installer crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139256
<ion> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/139258
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139258 in firefox "Mozilla Firefox + QuickTime Command Execution " [Undecided,New] 
<Ubotu> New bug: #139257 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5-2.5.1-5ubuntu3 breaks spambayes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139257
<Ubotu> New bug: #139258 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox + QuickTime Command Execution " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139258
<Ubotu> New bug: #139259 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crashed with DBInvalidArgError in hashopen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139259
<Ubotu> New bug: #139261 in democracyplayer (universe) "Please remove democracyplayer from the archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139261
<Ubotu> New bug: #139262 in beagle (main) "UVF exception request for Beagle 0.2.18" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139262
<Ubotu> New bug: #139263 in gcc-3.4 (main) "g77 seg fault in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139263
<Ubotu> New bug: #139265 in samba (main) "localized pam == no samba password changing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139265
<Ubotu> New bug: #139271 in cupsys (main) "Brother MFC does not allow setting 2nd tray paper size independently" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139271
<Ubotu> New bug: #139274 in yelp (main) "Ticking Control Centre causes it to appear twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139274
<Ubotu> New bug: #139276 in ubuntu "Intel 810 graphics has dark band across screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139276
<Ubotu> New bug: #139278 in ubuntu "recieved a message from java that an applet was corrupt and now firefox crashes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139278
<Ubotu> New bug: #139279 in subversion (main) "Backport of Subversion 1.4.x and related tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139279
<Ubotu> New bug: #139280 in apparmor (main) "apparmor profiles fail to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139280
<Ubotu> New bug: #139282 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Gnome Power Manager Suspends when computer is in Use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139282
<Ubotu> New bug: #139283 in viewvc (universe) "Please sync viewvc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139283
<Ubotu> New bug: #139285 in totem (main) "movie player kills network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139285
<Ubotu> New bug: #139286 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Pinnacle 310i remote not working at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139286
<Ubotu> New bug: #139288 in ubuntu "Bad grammer in "compiling information" text box for crash reporting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139288
<Ubotu> New bug: #139291 in gnome-power-manager (main) "g-p-m suspends laptop on unplugging event" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139291
<Ubotu> New bug: #139296 in ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139296
<Ubotu> New bug: #139297 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Unable to uninstall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139297
<Ubotu> New bug: #139298 in ubuntu "This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139298
<Ubotu> New bug: #139299 in ubuntu "block global shortcuts behavior wrong in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139299
<kagou> good morning
<Ubotu> New bug: #139300 in enigmail (main) "installing enigmail created ~/.gnupg that was owned by root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139300
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:bdmurray] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o bdmurray]  by ChanServ
<thekorn> good morning
<Ubotu> New bug: #139301 in lirc (main) "LIRCD starts up and dies right away" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139301
<Ubotu> New bug: #139302 in ubuntu "Won't suspend unless logged in; Gusty Issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139302
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn - how are you doing?
<thekorn> dholbach: Fine, thanks, and you?
<dholbach> quite good, going through the sponsoring queue again
<Ubotu> New bug: #139304 in boson (universe) "In gutsy the Boson unit editor is under wrong section in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139304
<Ubotu> New bug: #139307 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "aparece una descripcion antes del mensaje" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139307
<Ubotu> New bug: #139309 in openoffice.org (main) "Please drop -officebean dependency" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139309
<Ubotu> New bug: #139311 in yelp (main) "Keyring manager help is empty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139311
<Ubotu> New bug: #139312 in gnome-games (main) "Syntax Error in gnome-sudoku" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139312
<Ubotu> New bug: #139313 in ubuntu "nvidia dual head twinview (pseudo-xinerama): gnome-panel and maximized windows span both heads on first login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139313
<Ubotu> New bug: #139314 in beagle (main) "Archive indexing is needed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139314
<Ubotu> New bug: #139315 in db4.4 (main) "subversion fatal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139315
<Ubotu> New bug: #139316 in evince (main) "wrong size in web browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139316
<Ubotu> New bug: #139317 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139317
<dholbach> thekorn: could you run dch -i with the next patch you want uploaded and add a debian/changelog entry that way?
<dholbach> thekorn: just bump the version number and add information about what bug it fixes
<dholbach> thekorn: if you add something to .bashrc like this:
<dholbach> export DEBFULLNAME='Daniel Holbach'
<dholbach> export DEBEMAIL='daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com'
<dholbach> it will add stuff automatically to your changelog entry
<thekorn> sure, let me try this with bug 139134
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 139134 in bughelper "RFE: support Boolean operations in lastcomment " [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139134
<dholbach> rock on :-)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139319 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager (from Feisty to Gutsy) crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139319
<Ubotu> New bug: #139320 in ubuntu "Changing desktop background doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139320
<Ubotu> New bug: #131870 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "compiz random crash" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131870
<Ubotu> New bug: #139321 in openoffice.org (main) "installing openoffice.org-kde disables changing of icons in openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139321
<Ubotu> New bug: #139323 in libieee1284 (main) "please sync from debian libieee1284  (0.2.10-8)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139323
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded!
* dholbach hugs thekorn
* dholbach congratulates thekorn to his first upload :)
<thekorn> WOW, juhu!
<Ubotu> New bug: #139324 in gnome-panel (main) "taskbar always up (impossible to put it down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139324
<Ubotu> New bug: #139325 in compiz (main) "memory check for nvidia users" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139325
<dholbach> thekorn: if you file bugs as ubuntu bugs and not as upstream ones, LP will close them automatically on upload, if you use (LP: #123456)
<thekorn> ok ,that's magic
<thekorn> dholbach: argh, could you please check the attachment-cache on your server, did bughelper download "*.gz" files?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139326 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  wpa-enterprise can just connect after first try" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139326
<dholbach> thekorn: the patch of bug 33707 is a .gz - it was downloaded too
<Ubotu> Launchpad bug 33707 in file-roller "Drag-drop from file roller drops to the wrong place" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/33707
<dholbach> but 98% are ascii text
<thekorn> bughelper should not download files like coredump.gz, right?
<dholbach> no, it should not
<dholbach> hey andre
<andre> hej hej daniel
<Ubotu> New bug: #139328 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic isn't able to uninstall packages from the history" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139328
<thekorn> according to the log bughelper tried to download one last night, weird
<dholbach> maybe LP was confused about the content type?
<Ubotu> New bug: #139329 in airstrike (universe) "Red plane has unlimited amount of bombs." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139329
<Ubotu> New bug: #139330 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "6.7.192 no longer does 1152x864" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139330
<thekorn> <dholbach> maybe LP was confused about the content type? yeha that's it, it is possible to upload .gz as whatever contenttype you like, maybe we should filter the attachmentlist by file-extension first
<Ubotu> New bug: #139332 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Impress 2.3 rc1 Continuous presentation crashes after about 3 Hours" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139332
<dholbach> thekorn: argl
<Ubotu> New bug: #139334 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package gnome-keyring-sharp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139334
<thekorn> dholbach: this would filter out all *.gz, don't know if this make sense or even if this is necessary,
<thekorn> necessary
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37299/
<dholbach> thekorn: the problem is that tools like apport need to download specific attachments that might well be .gz files
<thekorn> thats a fix in bughelper,
<dholbach> right... I need to think if there's a use case for downloading non-text stuff with bughelper, but I guess there is none
<Ubotu> New bug: #139335 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer: no way to cancel 'searching for printers'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139335
<dholbach> thekorn: do you want to prepare a changelog entry for that as well? :-)
<thekorn> :-)
<Ubotu> New bug: #139336 in ubuntu "epiphany dosn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139336
<Ubotu> New bug: #139337 in ubuntu "after upgrading from feisty to gutsy, /dev/mapper no longer contains my LVM volume group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139337
<Ubotu> New bug: #139338 in nautilus (main) "select all + shift-drag doesn't work well together" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139338
<Ubotu> New bug: #139340 in ubuntu "Pidgin shows buddy tooltips to every other (even) budy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139340
<Ubotu> New bug: #139341 in ubuntu "no mobile phone web camera support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139341
<Ubotu> New bug: #139345 in webkit (universe) "Please sync webkit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139345
<Ubotu> New bug: #139346 in kdebase (main) ""Open with" should be by file type first, mime type as fallback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139346
<Ubotu> New bug: #139347 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139347
<Ubotu> New bug: #139350 in file-roller (main) "[Gutsy]  files added archive are wrongly placed in root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139350
<Ubotu> New bug: #139351 in konversation (main) "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Konversation: Server sent error 65 and Server sent error 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139351
<Ubotu> New bug: #139352 in peercast (universe) "wrong dependency in package "peercast-handlers"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139352
<ubotu> New bug: #139353 in amarok (main) "wishlist; amarok shouldn't play on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139353
<ubotu> New bug: #139354 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[nvidia]  after removing/purging nvidia-glx-new -> installed-flagfile remain in place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139354
<ubotu> New bug: #139355 in compiz (main) "Desktop blank by changing the Desktopnumber" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139355
<ubotu> New bug: #139356 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Please package notify-sharp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139356
<ubotu> New bug: #139357 in shorewall (main) "shrowall init script doesn't use -f for lfast oading saved rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139357
<ubotu> New bug: #139358 in ubuntu "Gutsy Thamil Installation - Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139358
<ubotu> New bug: #139359 in ubuntu "Gutsy Tamil Installation - Problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139359
<ubotu> New bug: #139362 in ubuntu "firefox: mouse can't scroll over plugs " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139362
<ubotu> New bug: #139363 in usplash (main) "[gutsy]  "Enter passphrase" for LUKS/cryptsetup breaks usplash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139363
<ubotu> New bug: #139365 in ubuntu "ubuntu Sax.ogg has no associated app" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139365
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am experiencing a weird bug where gconfd seems to be started normally, but applications all have default settings (including e.g. the gtk theme), and I received the usual warning that gconfd can't be contacted. I shut down my system correctly and then just booted now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I would like to report but am unsure how to gather more information
<Le-Chuck_ITA> if somebody knows what to do I am here with my ugly default session :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> waiting for advice
<kagou> Le-Chuck_ITA, are under gutsy ?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes
<ubotu> New bug: #139366 in firefox (main) "2.0.0.6 leaving HUGE amounts of log files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139366
<Le-Chuck_ITA> btw at least compiz has loaded correct settings (I see this from shortcuts) so something strange is going on here
<kagou> report it to gconf and add logs like /var/logs/syslog and ~/.xsession-errors
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you
<kagou> your welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #139367 in ubuntu "Fail to install 7.10 Tribe 5 on ACER 4920G" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139367
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bye kagou
<ubotu> New bug: #139368 in gconf2 (main) "[gutsy]  gconfd starts with session, but apps say that gconfd can't be contacted and user settings are not loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139368
<ubotu> New bug: #139369 in totem (main) "crashes when using fi_FI locale" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139369
<ubotu> New bug: #139370 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  "Home Folder" not translated, even though translation exists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139370
<hab> Hello there. Kubuntu can't detect my External Hard Drive. Ubuntu can. I want to make a bug report,but I have no info about my hard drive. It's from a local PC store, and the only thing on it, is the name of the store.
<hab>  /poke
<ubotu> New bug: #139371 in ubuntu "[need-packaging]  gtk-vnc" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139371
<ubotu> New bug: #139372 in pam (main) "upgrade of 'libpam0g' blocks requesting user-input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139372
<ubotu> New bug: #139373 in libpam-foreground (main) "Segmentation fault when installing libpam-foreground" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139373
<ubotu> New bug: #139374 in clive (universe) "Please sync clive (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139374
<ubotu> New bug: #139375 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  "Manual configuration..." not translatable, was in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139375
<ubotu> New bug: #139376 in quagga (main) "[sync request]  please sync quagga 0.99.9 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139376
<ubotu> New bug: #139377 in wmbubble (universe) "Please sync wmbubble (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139377
<ubotu> New bug: #139378 in gaim-encryption (universe) "pigdin "forces" Gaim-Encryption on talks to ppl who dont have it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139378
<ubotu> New bug: #139379 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Daily Build 9/8/07, updated] Sleep fails on Dell Latitude x300" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139379
<ubotu> New bug: #139380 in ubufox (main) "Untranslated strings in ubufox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139380
<ubotu> New bug: #139381 in gimmie (universe) "Please change package description" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139381
<ubotu> New bug: #139382 in ubuntu "Broadcom 4321 AG does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139382
<ubotu> New bug: #139383 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel panic copying files from SMB share via wireless LAN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139383
<ubotu> New bug: #139384 in ubuntu "Compiz blacklist an old ati card, known to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139384
<ubotu> New bug: #139386 in openmpi (universe) "OpenMPI: Problem with c-interface?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139386
<ubotu> New bug: #139387 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  NetworkManager crashes on LEAP attempt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139387
<ubotu> New bug: #139388 in ubuntu "Running Wine logs me out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139388
<ubotu> New bug: #139389 in ubuntu "Gutsy LiveCD doens't have ntfs-3g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139389
<ubotu> New bug: #139390 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy/Feisty livecd brings me to busybox on a Acer 5920G" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139390
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<ScottK> bop
<bddebian> ;-)
<bdmurray> yeah, music
<ubotu> New bug: #139394 in update-manager (main) "do not run apport in partial upgrade mode" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139394
<ubotu> New bug: #139391 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[gutsy]  ath_pci not running well w/ 11g" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139391
<ubotu> New bug: #139393 in evolution (main) "evolution filters must be specific for mailboxes" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139393
<ubotu> New bug: #107974 in evolution (main) "Evolution will not remember exchange password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107974
<ubotu> New bug: #139395 in xchat (universe) "xchat does not remember the last nick used to log in to a sever" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139395
<ubotu> New bug: #139396 in ubuntu "GnomeBaker fails to load sessions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139396
<ubotu> New bug: #139397 in ubiquity (main) "Mono Live 1.1.13 Alpha Crashed on Install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139397
<ubotu> New bug: #139399 in evolution (main) "find next unread should not stop at end of folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139399
<ubotu> New bug: #139400 in evolution (main) "evolution does not stop to signal 'new mail has arrived"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139400
<ubotu> New bug: #139401 in totem (main) "Show Totem new logo as default screen when Totem is launched without opening media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139401
<ubotu> New bug: #139403 in network-manager (main) "network-manager should stop managing auto dhcp interfaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139403
<ubotu> New bug: #139404 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui can't rerun test after hardware upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139404
<ubotu> New bug: #139406 in compiz (main) "compiz should not use effects to display tooltip" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139406
<ubotu> New bug: #139408 in hal (main) "need to restart sl-modem-daemon at every boot to have internal winmodem usable." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139408
<ubotu> New bug: #139409 in miro (universe) "Cannot download movies using miro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139409
<ubotu> New bug: #139344 in gnash (universe) "how to link static files in gnash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139344
<ubotu> New bug: #139410 in compiz (main) "exhibits tearing when dragging window from Desktop 4 -> Desktop 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139410
<ubotu> New bug: #139411 in aptitude (main) "aptitude and/or update manager often hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139411
<ubotu> New bug: #139412 in a2ps (universe) "package a2ps 1:4.13c~rc5-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139412
<ubotu> New bug: #139249 in scim (main) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::FrontEndModule::load()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139249
<ubotu> New bug: #139405 in nautilus (main) "screensaver does not start when you bring up a right click menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139405
<ubotu> New bug: #139414 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "no bar with the red cross on the top anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139414
<ubotu> New bug: #139415 in ubuntu "no reaction after monitor standby" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139415
<ubotu> New bug: #139416 in pidgin (main) "receiver gets message about abortive file transfer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139416
<ubotu> New bug: #139417 in apt-listchanges (main) "[Gutsy} apt-listchanges crashes on updates" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139417
<ubotu> New bug: #139418 in packit (universe) "Please sync packit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139418
<ubotu> New bug: #139419 in 4g8 (universe) "Please sync 4g8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139419
<ubotu> New bug: #139421 in emacs21 (main) "emacs21-nox has an unmet dependency (dapper-server)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139421
<ubotu> New bug: #139423 in kvkbd (main) "package kvkbd 0.4.5-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: nie mo?na od?wie?y? bufor?w dla zaktualizowanej listy plik?w pakietu kvkbd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139423
<ubotu> New bug: #139424 in ubuntu "Some system tray icons are not visible in xfce4-panel, if the panel is set vertical" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139424
<ubotu> New bug: #139425 in xubuntu-meta (main) "openoffice.org suite was installed during last upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139425
<ubotu> New bug: #139426 in command-not-found (main) "command-not-found has problem with db-files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139426
<bdmurray> That bug is a duplicate
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: we need a bug about "this bug is a duplicate, but right now, i cant find hte number, so i'm marking it as a dupe of this bug instead"
<bdmurray> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #139427 in apturl (universe) "Unable to add multiple repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139427
<bdmurray> I can give more hints as to what it is a duplicate of
<bdmurray> It is milestoned for gutsy beta
<ubotu> New bug: #139428 in ubuntu "Resume fails on second time on single login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139428
<ubotu> New bug: #139429 in gnome-games (main) "BlackJack: expectation false" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139429
<ubotu> New bug: #139430 in kdepim (main) "package karm 4:3.5.7enterprise20070907-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: yritetty ylikirjoittaa `/usr/share/services/kontact/karmplugin.desktop', joka on my?s paketissa kontact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139430
<ubotu> New bug: #139431 in xscreensaver (main) "screen saver crashes xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139431
<ubotu> New bug: #139432 in gnome-panel (main) "cant find downloads when downloaded from the internet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139432
<ubotu> New bug: #139433 in kdepim (main) "kmail IMAP groupware functionality no longer working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139433
<ubotu> New bug: #139434 in ubuntu "gnome settings demon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139434
<ubotu> New bug: #139435 in ubuntu "[Security]  PIE executables" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139435
<ubotu> New bug: #139436 in linux-meta (main) "[Security]  Heap and PIE randomization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139436
<ubotu> New bug: #139438 in pidgin (main) "pidgin-dev does not include libpurple-dev as dependency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139438
<ubotu> New bug: #139439 in xorg (main) "X crashes when I try to open wine config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139439
<ubotu> New bug: #139440 in compiz (main) "Unable to open binary database /usr/share/command-not-found/programs.d/*" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139440
<askand> What is happening to this bug? Bug #128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<ubotu> New bug: #139443 in firefox (main) "Total lockup while browsing FF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139443
<ubotu> New bug: #139446 in tpb (universe) "Thinkpad buttons cannot be configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139446
<ubotu> New bug: #139445 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Unable to deactivate shortcut key for some general actions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139445
<ubotu> New bug: #139448 in apt (main) "apt should not set packages to manually installed when reinstalling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139448
<askand> What is happening to this bug? Bug #128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<joumetal> askand First more info was asked. Then it is confirmed and assigned to ubuntu audio team.
<askand>  joumetal: why doesnt it have any importance set?
<rbs-tito> Woo, bug day put as back on 49% new
<joumetal> nobody has set importance.
<ubotu> New bug: #139407 in ubuntu "The Adept installer makes broken packages if one forgets to confirm the Java license" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139407
<ubotu> New bug: #139447 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet crashed with DBusException in __new__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139447
<ubotu> New bug: #139449 in ubuntu "Lenovo 3000 N200 fingerprint scanner support." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139449
<bdmurray> I'm looking at bug 128585 now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in alsa-driver "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<bdmurray> askand: Your system is fully up to date now correct?
<askand> bdmurray: well..yes with feisty
<askand> :)
<bdmurray> Are you the reporter of that bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #139451 in ubuntu "update manager bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139451
<askand> bdmurray: yes I am
<bdmurray> askand: The bug report indicates that you are running gutsy.
<ubotu> New bug: #139452 in totem (main) "complete system crash (blank screen) after moving totem over left border screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139452
<askand> bdmurray: oh yes..sorry about that.. : o I forgot..I installed feisty in hope it would give me sound..but I got exact same errors..
<ubotu> New bug: #139453 in usplash (main) "colors are left on the screen after blanking with usplash enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139453
<ubotu> New bug: #139454 in gnome-panel (main) "je n ai plus au depart d ubutu ni le password ni le mot user-deluge bloque" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139454
<ubotu> New bug: #139455 in ubuntu "harddisk destroyed during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139455
<bdmurray> askand: Between the date of your original report and now there have been a couple of kernel updates so it would be helpful if you could verify that it is still a problem with the latest kernel or look for a bug report from someone with the same sound hardware.
<askand> bdmurray: I installed feisty the day before yesterday, before that my system was fully updated gutsy
<bdmurray> Okay, I think the last kernel update was last weekend
<ubotu> New bug: #139457 in gnome-terminal (main) "Entering dagesh creates unremovable characters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139457
<askand> bdmurray: yep :) oh well I can try to install it when its finally released in october instead
<bdmurray> askand: I've helped it as much as I can at the moment
<askand> bdmurray: thankyou :)
<ubotu> New bug: #139458 in ubuntu "volume controll does not work on laptop /subwoofer/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139458
<askand> bdmurray:hrm..what does triaged mean? :)
<bdmurray> It means that a member of Ubuntu QA team believes that there is sufficient information for a developer to work on it
<askand> ah ok, nice
<ubotu> New bug: #139459 in cplay (universe) "cplay package dont install any player, leaving the frontend useless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139459
<ubotu> New bug: #139460 in gthumb "Multilayer TIFFs only show one layer." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139460
<ubotu> New bug: #139461 in pam (main) "package libpam0g 0.99.7.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139461
<ubotu> New bug: #139462 in ubuntu "please sync package xl2tpd from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139462
<ubotu> New bug: #139463 in sonata (universe) "Lots of bugfixes in 1.2.3 (incl. fetching album art)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139463
<ubotu> New bug: #139464 in yelp (main) "ubuntu resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139464
<ubotu> New bug: #139466 in xsane (main) "xsane is ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139466
* bdmurray shakes head
<ubotu> New bug: #139467 in alsa-driver (main) "gibbon tribe 5 alsa hda intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139467
<ubotu> New bug: #139468 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  Totem fullscreen changes monitor refresh rate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139468
<ubotu> New bug: #139469 in ubuntu "Adding second USB sound device crashes first" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139469
<ubotu> New bug: #139471 in ubuntu "screensaver preview overlays everything else despite being in a background window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139471
<ubotu> New bug: #139472 in ubuntu "Gutsy herd 4, after enabling ati restricted driver fonts are unreadable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139472
<ubotu> New bug: #139474 in pdftk (universe) "Incorrect library ABI version detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139474
<ubotu> New bug: #139475 in ubuntu "gutsy compiz desktop effects could not be enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139475
<ubotu> New bug: #139476 in fmtools (universe) "fm tools crashes with any command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139476
<ubotu> New bug: #139075 in ubuntu "Console login reports incorrect login after only entering username" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139075
<ubotu> New bug: #139482 in kopete (main) "when sending webcam, kopete becomes laggy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139482
<ubotu> New bug: #139483 in ubuntu "qdbus deadlock when starting kde4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139483
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-14
<ubotu> New bug: #139484 in ubuntu "ASUS WL-107G PCMCIA wireless card doesn't works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139484
<ubotu> New bug: #139487 in ubuntu "X not starting in non-new NVIDIA cards when non-legacy option selected in restricted drivers manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139487
<ubotu> New bug: #139493 in ubuntu "A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139493
<gnomefreak> that looks alot like an unsupported packages/repos issue more than update-manager
<kostkon> gnomefreak, you are right
<gnomefreak> sid main installed app that overwrode ours more than likley
<ubotu> New bug: #139497 in pidgin (main) ""Message could not be sent because a connection error occurred:" (w/ MSN HTTP Method)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139497
<ubotu> New bug: #139498 in eclipse (universe) "Search in files does not work with gcj" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139498
<ubotu> New bug: #139501 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso menus/tooltips trigger Compiz glide animation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139501
<ubotu> New bug: #139502 in compiz (main) "Shouldnt use both fade and animation plugins by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139502
<ubotu> New bug: #139503 in ubuntu "[amd64 gutsy]  acpi-support 0.101: thinkpad keys broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139503
<ubotu> New bug: #139504 in gnome-panel (main) "desktop switcher removes all panels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139504
<ubotu> New bug: #139505 in ubuntu "dell E1705 will not boot into X from liveCD." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139505
* damir_1105 is away: Radim...
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #139521 in ubuntu "Compaq Presario 700 hangs when resuming from suspend or hibernation (Gutsy Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139521
<ubotu> New bug: #139522 in ubuntu "crash on package updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139522
<ubotu> New bug: #139523 in openoffice.org (main) ""myu" will not display in spreadsheet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139523
<torkiano> hello
<torkiano> anyone can confirm this bug i filed?
<torkiano> bug #139525
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139525 in mesa "Gutsy inusable because 3D desktop effects on 3dfx cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139525
<ubotu> New bug: #139525 in mesa (main) "Gutsy inusable because 3D desktop effects on 3dfx cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139525
<ubotu> New bug: #139526 in f-spot (main) "Error importing pictures when filename includes %XX (where XX is valid hex)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139526
<ubotu> New bug: #139527 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager crashes with et131x Agere Card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139527
<ubotu> New bug: #139528 in ubuntu "NetworkManager: VPN (PPTP) doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139528
<RAOF> torkiano: Hm.  That doesn't quite look right.
<RAOF> torkiano: So, the actual bug is "The desktop doesn't load", correct?
<ubotu> New bug: #139530 in gedit (main) "gedit save a file that hasn't been modified" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139530
<ubotu> New bug: #139531 in courier (universe) "courier imap extremely slow and causes heavy disk usage after recent gutsy update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139531
<ubotu> New bug: #139533 in compiz (main) "Compiz Crash when closing group windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139533
<ubotu> New bug: #139534 in palo (main) "Please sync palo (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139534
<ubotu> New bug: #139535 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet window sticks to other windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139535
<ubotu> New bug: #139536 in ubiquity (main) "Can not start installer on daily livecd 20070913" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139536
<ubotu> New bug: #139524 in ubuntu "doesnt suport resolution 15" dtk computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139524
<ubotu> New bug: #139537 in tcsh (main) "tcsh history file fails to save commands with "!" properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139537
<ubotu> New bug: #139538 in ubuntu "E: Read Error- Read (5 input/output error)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139538
<kagou> Good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #139539 in kopete (main) "[Gutsy]  Kopete webcam not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139539
<ubotu> New bug: #139540 in gnome-panel (main) "using desktop effects is making black holes in to the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139540
<ubotu> New bug: #139541 in pidgin (main) "Google talk account show up as XMPP after I save the settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139541
<ubotu> New bug: #139542 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver logs off user when engaging/cannot access control through GUI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139542
<ubotu> New bug: #139543 in firefox (main) "firefox .deb overwrites firefox.cfg which stores systemwide settings such as startpage, proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139543
<ubotu> New bug: #139544 in ubuntu "Restricted Manager pushes wrong driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139544
<ubotu> New bug: #139545 in ubuntu "Try to instal, but get failer to allocate memory resource #6, then goes black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139545
<ubotu> New bug: #139546 in ubuntu "screen shift after screensaver stop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139546
<ubotu> New bug: #139547 in beagle (main) "Index all Maildir folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139547
<dholbach> good morning
<kagou> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey kagou
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #139551 in gaim (main) "Can't join yahoo chat room" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139551
<ubotu> New bug: #139553 in ubuntu "xubuntu gutsy tribe 5 cd was not able to boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139553
<ubotu> New bug: #139552 in ubuntu "card reader not working anymore in linux 2.6.22 (was working in 2.6.20)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139552
<ubotu> New bug: #139554 in gedit (main) "[gutsy]  gedit hangs while editing html file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139554
<ubotu> New bug: #139556 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "after updates, no output displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139556
<dholbach> thekorn rocks :)
<coNP> Can someone help me triaging bug 130141? I cannot help any more...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130141 in ubuntu "translation repos don't work" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130141
<coNP> Feel free to reassign it to yourself, if you can. I cannot think of any questions that could help me to understand what the bug report is about.
<Fujitsu> coNP: I presume they mean the it_IT DDTP translations are failing to download.
<dholbach> I'd ask for /etc/apt/sources.list
<coNP> Can any of you triage the bug please? :)
<dholbach> and maybe the output of      dpkg -l > packages   to see what he's missing
* coNP will stay subscribed and tries to learn what DDTP is :)
<Fujitsu> Debian Description Translation Project, or so, asisak.
<Fujitsu> Translated package descriptions.
<ubotu> New bug: #139557 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Alternate CD]  IWL4965 firmware not included for install." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139557
<ubotu> New bug: #139558 in beagle (main) "[gutsy]  Email subject not displayed in beagle-search and kerry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139558
<ubotu> New bug: #139560 in amarok (main) "Audio stuttering with low sample rates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139560
<ubotu> New bug: #139563 in libgphoto2 (main) "Wish: libgphoto2 2.4.0 for Gusty: Testers needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139563
<ubotu> New bug: #139564 in gnumeric (main) "Unable to drag file from nautilus into gnumeric" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139564
<ubotu> New bug: #139565 in hal (main) "Dbus errors when trying to hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139565
<ubotu> New bug: #139566 in network-manager (main) "network-manager is in "no network connection" mode even though all interface are manually managed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139566
<ubotu> New bug: #139567 in libpam-usb (universe) "pamusb device detection failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139567
<ubotu> New bug: #139570 in ubuntu "Documents in swiss-french are not spell checked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139570
<ubotu> New bug: #139572 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139572
<ubotu> New bug: #139573 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager requests the key to me to unblock the ring, I deny the request and it connects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139573
<Dany700> hi everybody
<Dany700> a question: for testing, should i use tribe 4 or 5?
<Dany700> thank you
<Dany700> because i wasn't sure that tribe 4 testing was complete...
<Dany700> i'll test tribe 5
<Dany700> goodbye
<ubotu> New bug: #139576 in compiz (main) "some elements open with glide, should use fade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139576
<ubotu> New bug: #139577 in compiz (main) ""dodge" effect highly distracting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139577
<ubotu> New bug: #139578 in hwdb-client (main) "ubuntu device database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139578
<ubotu> New bug: #139579 in smart (universe) "new upstream version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139579
<ubotu> New bug: #139581 in vmware-player (multiverse) "vmware-player service should starts to late, should go to S16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139581
<ubotu> New bug: #139582 in ubuntu "volume knob on dell multimedia keyboard doesn't work out of the box, cannot be configured in gnome keyboard applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139582
<ubotu> New bug: #139583 in linux-meta (main) "linux doesn't depend on lum on lpia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139583
<ubotu> New bug: #139585 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "Desktop roles: should be able to select more than one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139585
<jacki1> Hi! #137037 is not applicable anymore. What status should I put it?
<ubotu> New bug: #139192 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with KeyError in on_server_changed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139192
<ubotu> New bug: #139586 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "Please upload translations to launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139586
<ubotu> New bug: #139589 in xournal (universe) "xournal pdf annotation does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139589
* pedro_ waves
<ubotu> New bug: #139590 in ubuntu "Broadcom 43xx not work correctly in Feisty Fawn PPC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139590
<ubotu> New bug: #139591 in mythbuntu-control-centre (universe) "while configuring auto login, i get a python back trace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139591
<ubotu> New bug: #139592 in glibc (main) "[SECURITY]  glibc contains paths to useful binaries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139592
<ubotu> New bug: #139569 in quagga (main) "quagga in dapper/edgy/feisty are vulnerable to malformed community string in bgpd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139569
<ubotu> New bug: #139595 in strigiapplet (main) "strigiapplet does not save global shortcuts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139595
<manchicken> Anybody know Marco Maini?
<dholbach> manchicken: https://launchpad.net/~maini10 ? he should be maini10 on freenode
<manchicken> dholbach: YEah, but I've never seen that nick before.
<manchicken> Have you?
<dholbach> no, not really
<manchicken> Hmm... do I have to have fancy perms in LP to assign bugs to myself now?
<manchicken> Nevermind, figured it out.
<manchicken> That little icon is... less than obvious.
<ubotu> New bug: #139596 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager fails to bring up wireless connection at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139596
<ubotu> New bug: #139597 in ubuntu "Rendering of malayalam (ml) charater improper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139597
<ubotu> New bug: #139598 in gnumeric "save unchanged documents" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139598
<ubotu> New bug: #139599 in ubuntu ""move to another workspace" menu item for a window does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139599
<ubotu> New bug: #139600 in gnome-games (main) "save unchanged game" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139600
<ubotu> New bug: #139601 in gnome-panel (main) "Bureau 3D" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139601
<ubotu> New bug: #139602 in eog (main) "[gutsy]  eog save menu is always active" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139602
<ubotu> New bug: #139603 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed just after vnc server url return 404 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139603
<ubotu> New bug: #139604 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is ON - reiserfs slow!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139604
<ubotu> New bug: #139605 in amarok (main) "amarokapp crashed with signal 7 (dup-of: 135729)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139605
<ubotu> New bug: #139607 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Sometimes Intel HDA is the defaul, sometimes Audigy 2 ZS in gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139607
<ubotu> New bug: #139608 in thunderbird (main) "Segmentation fault when I try to change size of Lighting pane in Thunderbird - /usr/lib/thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 17331 Segmentation fault (core dumped) "$prog" ${1+"$@"} " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139608
<ubotu> New bug: #139610 in gdebi (main) "progress bar in GDebI paints incorrectly with Ubuntulooks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139610
<ubotu> New bug: #139611 in rhythmbox (main) "Die GStreamer-Plugins zum decodieren von MP3-Dateien konnten nicht gefunden werden" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139611
<ubotu> New bug: #139614 in criawips (universe) "[gutsy]  criawips "save unchanged documents"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139614
<ubotu> New bug: #139620 in ubuntu "Network manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139620
<ubotu> New bug: #139617 in ubuntu "broadcom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139617
<ubotu> New bug: #139571 in xorg (main) "my mouse freezes, so does everything else in Ubuntu" [High,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139571
<ubotu> New bug: #139621 in amule (universe) "amule" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139621
<ubotu> New bug: #139622 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Live CD fails to automount hard disk partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139622
<ubotu> New bug: #139624 in metacity (main) "No window border displayed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139624
<ubotu> New bug: #139627 in ubuntu "Clock applet and evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139627
<bdmurray> pedro_: morning
<pedro_> hello bdmurray how's going?
<bdmurray> good how are you?
<pedro_> i'm fine too
<bdmurray> That's a long celebration - 3 days?
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 114233 and I'm not certain if it is really the kernel or gnome-sound-*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114233 in linux-source-2.6.20 "recording device does not respond" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114233
<ubotu> New bug: #139628 in update-manager (main) "packages from archive.canonical.com may get marked as obsolete" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139628
<pedro_> yup quite long celebrations
<pedro_> bdmurray: does that works with alsamixer ?
<bddebian> Boo
<ogra> bee
<bddebian> :-) Hi ogra
<ogra> he
<ogra> y
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm not sure I understand
<pochu> do you guys know where these bugs should be filed under? I guess they are all dups, but don't know where to move the master: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=PyThreadState_New
<bdmurray> pochu!
<pochu> hey bdmurray :)
<pochu> How are you doing?
<bdmurray> I'm well and you?
<pochu> Doing some bug triage :)
<pochu> Well I'm ill and I can't get out of home hehe
<bdmurray> I'm sorry to hear that, but thanks for helping!
<pochu> No prob, I like doing it ;)
<pochu> And the question now is, do you know something about them? ^ ;)
<bdmurray> pochu: I'd guess whatever provides /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gobject/_gobject.so
<pochu> which is pygobject, I think.
<bdmurray> Not python-gtk2?
<bdmurray> Ah, I'm getting there.
<pochu> Hmm, not sure. Checking
<bdmurray> Yeah, it is.
<bdmurray> I mean you are right.
<ubotu> New bug: #139630 in wget (main) "wget ignores content-disposition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139630
<ubotu> New bug: #139631 in ubuntu "Multithreading not utilizing both cores" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139631
<ubotu> New bug: #139632 in ubuntu "Network Manager cant find wlan0 when its loaded in ndiswrapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139632
<pochu> Let's dup them and move to pygobject then :)
<ubotu> New bug: #139634 in glade-3 (main) "Please resync with debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139634
<ubotu> New bug: #139635 in cryptsetup (universe) "[cryptsetup]  library dependency in /sbin/cryptsetup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139635
<ubotu> New bug: #139637 in fai (universe) "new upstream fai 3.2.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139637
<ubotu> New bug: #139638 in ubuntu "Gxine has priority over volume applet to control volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139638
<bdmurray> pedro_: ?
<pedro_> bdmurray: i'll comment in the bug, give a minute
<pochu> bdmurray: Bug #123870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123870 in pygobject "listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123870
<ubotu> New bug: #139639 in gnome-games (main) "Add PySol to Ubuntu Gnome Games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139639
<bdmurray> pedro_: Okay, thanks.
<bdmurray> pochu: not triaged?
<pochu> hmm, you're right, let's mark it as triaged :)
<bdmurray> pedro_: I haven't tested recording with alsamixer.  How do you do that?
<pedro_> you can't just want to see if alsamixer detects well the recorder
<pedro_> i'll assign the bug to me, i guess is a gnome-recorder one
<bdmurray> Okay, that makes sense.  Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #139642 in ubuntu "Wireless stopped working - ipw3945: Detected geography ABG on kernel 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139642
<pedro_> bdmurray: was a dup of bug 131711
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131711 in gstreamer "No Sound in Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131711
<bdmurray> Is there a more descriptive title we could use for that bug?
<ogra> "... doesnt work" ?
<ubotu> New bug: #139644 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "DVD drive not detected, Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139644
<bdmurray> ogra: you aren't helping
<bdmurray> ;)
<ogra> :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: hint:  translate it into bosnian or something.
<ogra> hehe
<Hobbsee> or apply marketing speak.
* bdmurray cries
* Hobbsee wonders if you could work words like "synergy" in there somewhere
<jeromeg> anyone from ubuntu-backports here ?
<jeromeg> bdmurray : how can we fix bug 114534 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114534 in gimmie "Suggested patches for gimmie" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114534
<jeromeg> I've asked for a backport a week ago but got no reply
<jeromeg> is it possible to do an SRU updating gimmie to 0.2.7 ?
<bdmurray> jeromeg: looking
<jeromeg> bdmurray: thanks, you rock!
<bdmurray> pedro_: I see your name in the gnome bug reports for this - do you know more about this?
<pedro_> bdmurray: not really, the comments with my name are the ones i marked dup of the original
<bdmurray> jeromeg: Not that it is a big deal but I don't see any launchpad bugs about this
<jeromeg> bdmurray: I think gnome bug triagers would be more than happy to have this fixed, people are sending a lot of bug reports in gnome bugzilla about this
<jeromeg> bdmurray: yes for ubuntu it doesn't seem to be a big issue, but see above
<pedro_> you don't see bug reports coming from it
<pedro_> because the gnome python report is broken
<jeromeg> pedro_: good point :)
<bdmurray> So they skip launchpad?
<pedro_> yes sir
<pedro_> they raise bug-buddy instead of apport
<bdmurray> That's not so good
<pedro_> at all
<jeromeg> that's why I wanted to fix this :)
<pedro_> i thought i mention that, give a minute
<bdmurray> I do seem to recall talking to pitti about that with you pedro_
<pedro_> bug 8227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8227 in xfree86 "X server needs to be restarted after boot up to get stuff working (dup-of: 8248)" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 8248 in ubuntu "NV driver needs backport from X.org" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/8248
<pedro_> ah no
<pedro_> bug 88227
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88227 in gnome-python "should not run when apport is used" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88227
<pedro_> that's the one
<bdmurray> ScottK: hello?
<ubotu> New bug: #139649 in libmtp (main) "Troubles with mtp in mtp-detect and Rhythmbox with a cowon D2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139649
<jeromeg> bdmurray: but even if we fix the reporting bug, the crash will still be here and we will be spamed by bug reports for a fixed bug
<jeromeg> so I think we should do something
<ubotu> New bug: #139647 in ubuntu "[Gutsy amd64]  sound card not recognized " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139647
<ubotu> New bug: #139648 in compiz (main) "Gutsy edubuntu ltsp clients having compiz-fusion issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139648
<bdmurray> jeromeg: right, ideally both should be fixed
<jeromeg> bdmurray: is backport a good solution ?
<ubotu> New bug: #139646 in ubuntu "gutsy daily built cds/cdimages are too big" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139646
<bdmurray> jeromeg: That is what I was looking for ScottK for
<jeromeg> bdmurray: ok perfect ! thanks
<bdmurray> I'm not sure it meets the SRU policy but because of the scope of impact I personally think it should go there
<jeromeg> bdmurray: but with an SRU can we update to 0.2.7 ?
<jeromeg> because we have 0.2.4 and the patches are for 0.2.6
<jeromeg> 0.2.7 could also fix a lot untriaged crashing bugs we have in LP btw
<bdmurray> No going to 0.2.7 for SRU wouldn't work.  However, having it be an SRU would get installed on the most systems.
<bdmurray> Because not everyone enables -backports right?
<jeromeg> yep
<jeromeg> maybe SRU + backport would cool then :) ?
<bdmurray> jeromeg: Have you looked at patching our version of gimme?
<jeromeg> bdmurray: to be honest no, I think it's a bit complicated for my "skills"
<jeromeg> bdmurray: sorry but I got to go in a few minutes
<bdmurray> jeromeg: Okay, take care and thanks for bringing it to my attention
<jeromeg> bdmurray: ok thanks
<jeromeg> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #139645 in gnome-panel (main) "absence de tableau de bord sur les 2nds et troisieme espaces de travail. ils ont non masqus, non rduits..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139645
<ubotu> New bug: #139651 in ubuntu "apport doesn't launch on program crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139651
<ubotu> New bug: #139652 in libgphoto2 (main) "UVF exception 2.3.1 -> 2.4.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139652
<gnomefreak> pitti never did enable auto apport did he for gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #139653 in gnome-panel (main) "Package Update-manager returned error message." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139653
<ScottK> bdmurray: What's the question?
<bdmurray> ScottK: Hey there.  Whether or not bug 114534 is SRU worthy for Universe.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 114534 in gimmie "Suggested patches for gimmie" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114534
* ScottK looks
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<ubotu> New bug: #139668 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139668
<ubotu> New bug: #139681 in vnc4 (main) "Can't type in password dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139681
<ubotu> New bug: #139683 in apparmor (main) "package apparmor-utils 2.1+961-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139683
<ubotu> New bug: #139684 in ubuntu "No restricted drivers found for ATI Radeon 9200 SE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139684
<ubotu> New bug: #139682 in vnc4 (main) "vnc4 version bump request 4.1.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139682
<ubotu> New bug: #139686 in ubuntu "Pidgin 2.2.0 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139686
<ubotu> New bug: #139687 in libdvdread (universe) "problem with the kaffeine and xine-ui progressbar in gutsy gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139687
<ubotu> New bug: #139689 in geos (universe) "package libgeos2c2a needs upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139689
<ubotu> New bug: #139692 in totem (main) "TV Interview with Mark (Shuttleworth) U.mp4 works " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139692
<ubotu> New bug: #126982 in restricted-manager "No error message if internet unavailable (dup-of: 108119)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126982
<ubotu> New bug: #139694 in cdrtools (multiverse) "package cdda2wav 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/cdda2ogg', which is also in package icedax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139694
* damir_1105 is back (gone 21:20:31)
<ubotu> New bug: #139697 in gnucash (universe) "Purchasing stock problems when not dealing with default currency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139697
<ubotu> New bug: #139699 in alsa-driver (main) "[Gutsy]  No sound on Dell Latitude D630 with Intel HDA (ICH8) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139699
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-15
<ubotu> New bug: #139701 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Under Gutsy on System76 Darter, battery state information is often incorrect." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139701
<ubotu> New bug: #139705 in oem-config (main) "oem-config does not create new user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139705
<ubotu> New bug: #139707 in f-spot (main) ""Index less than 0 or more than or equal to the list count" when importing photos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139707
<ubotu> New bug: #139706 in ubuntu "no sound card detected after feisty fawn installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139706
<ubotu> New bug: #139710 in console-setup (main) "ckbcomp cannot handle multiple consequents in xkb rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139710
<ubotu> New bug: #139712 in console-setup (main) "no way to specify alternate xkb rules in setupcon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139712
<ubotu> New bug: #139713 in airstrike (universe) "planes spawn at different altitude" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139713
<ubotu> New bug: #139716 in ubuntu "UME 20070914 Daily Build Fails to Install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139716
<ubotu> New bug: #139718 in openoffice.org2-debian-files (universe) "Openoffice Base form wizards dont work after database is created  it is repeatable everytime" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139718
<ubotu> New bug: #139721 in gnome-terminal (main) "lmms "core dumped"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139721
<ubotu> New bug: #139720 in ubuntu "Installer of Ubuntu 7.04 fails to identify the hard disk (PC Asus, Promise)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139720
<ubotu> New bug: #139723 in ubuntu ""Screen & Graphics" mixes horizontal and vertical scan rate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139723
<ubotu> New bug: #139724 in update-manager (main) "update-manager cdda2wav icedax failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139724
<ubotu> New bug: #139725 in gnome-control-center (main) "no explanation of "desktop effects" settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139725
<ubotu> New bug: #139726 in gdm (main) "[Gutsy} GDM is missing menu items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139726
<ubotu> New bug: #139727 in synaptic (main) "cinepaint-data ver 0.21-2-0ubuntu3 =021.-2-0ubuntu4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139727
<ubotu> New bug: #139728 in systeminstaller (universe) "mouse can't click buttons in installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139728
<ubotu> New bug: #139729 in systeminstaller (universe) "confusing text during install if installer fails to unmount partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139729
<ubotu> New bug: #139730 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "Inconsistant Naming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139730
<ubotu> New bug: #139731 in ubuntu "desktop effects + 3d apllication = xserver restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139731
* damir_1105 is away: not here...
<ubotu> New bug: #139732 in asterisk (universe) "asterisk 1.4.11~dfsg-1 segfaults on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139732
<ubotu> New bug: #139733 in compiz (main) "window frames missing when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139733
<ubotu> New bug: #139734 in ubuntu "no support for nVidia mx 420 videa card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139734
<ubotu> New bug: #139735 in courier (universe) "UVFe request for courier 0.56" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139735
<ubotu> New bug: #139736 in devmapper (main) "dmraid installer complains: Package libdevmapper1.02 is not installed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139736
<ubotu> New bug: #139737 in network-manager (main) "Network manager is slow to find and connect to wireless networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139737
<ubotu> New bug: #139738 in language-selector (main) "In japanese language settings, does not affect font renderer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139738
<ubotu> New bug: #139739 in rt2x00 (universe) "rt2x00-source causes kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139739
<ubotu> New bug: #139741 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network connection manager dissapears, wireless disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139741
<ubotu> New bug: #139742 in sound-juicer (main) "no sound when playng CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139742
<ubotu> New bug: #139743 in autofs (main) "the point of mount disappears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139743
<ccm> is there any chance to get pidgin 2.2.0 in gutsy or is it too late? i don't know whether to reject or confirg #139686
<bigon> ccm: should ask seb128
<ccm> bigon: okay, I'll do so, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #139744 in irda-utils (main) "irda-utils: setserial not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139744
<ubotu> New bug: #139747 in ubuntu "Azureus 2.5.0.4 hangs on Gutsy when adding torrents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139747
<ubotu> New bug: #139748 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "poor handling of eSATA drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139748
<ubotu> New bug: #139749 in gnome-panel (main) "panels are invisible when Compiz Fusion run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139749
<ubotu> New bug: #139750 in usplash (main) "usplash: no usable theme found for 1024x768 - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139750
<ubotu> New bug: #139751 in ubuntu "UTC is switched off but in rcS the Entry remains on UTC=yes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139751
<cavedon> hi all!
<cavedon> I need some help in understanding how to deal with bugs opened against a package version in a ubuntu release
<cavedon> e.g.
<cavedon> a user fires a bug against package xxxx version 1, which is dapper
<cavedon> but the bug has been fixed in gutsy
<cavedon> what to do with that bug report?
<Hobbsee> mark it as fixed in gutsy, and whether there will be a backport or not
<Hobbsee> there's a !responses for a list of useful responses
<cavedon> tnx Hobbsee
<cavedon> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #139752 in freedroidrpg (universe) "Desktop file uses invalid category" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139752
<ubotu> New bug: #139753 in ubuntu "Fresh install of ubuntu on gateway oem and sound card problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139753
<ubotu> New bug: #137091 in language-pack-kde-es-base "Spanish Translation error in "Trucos y Consejos" on Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137091
<ubotu> New bug: #139754 in xmms (universe) "[GUTSY]  XMMS is missing the Flac plugin from repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139754
<ubotu> New bug: #139755 in ubuntu "During Update Network manager failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139755
<ubotu> New bug: #139756 in gnome-applets (main) "sound applet mute inconsistency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139756
<ubotu> New bug: #139757 in apparmor (main) "[arrarmor-utils]  missing dependencie for "aa-genprof"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139757
<ubotu> New bug: #139758 in tango-icon-theme (main) "copyright file is poorly made" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139758
<ubotu> New bug: #139759 in lmms (universe) "UVF exception request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139759
<ubotu> New bug: #139760 in update-manager (main) "Typo in error message when an update fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139760
<pochu> slomo_: pingaling :) could you upload liferea 1.4.2? bug 137990. http://ppa.launchpad.net/pochu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/liferea/liferea_1.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137990 in liferea "New upstream release 1.4.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137990
<pochu> slomo_: wait, I'll do a merge with Debian experimental
<pochu> slomo_: is it ok to add a -dbg package? Debian has done it
<ubotu> New bug: #139761 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome startup problem with initialization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139761
<ubotu> New bug: #139763 in evolution (main) "evolution - progress of apply filter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139763
<ubotu> New bug: #139762 in gcc-4.1 (main) "collect2: ld terminated with signal 11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139762
<ubotu> New bug: #139764 in ubuntu "Gutsy needs more recent v4l-dvb revision for support of Nova-T 500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139764
<ubotu> New bug: #139766 in bzr-svn (universe) "[Gusty]  bzr-svn gave traceback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139766
<ubotu> New bug: #139767 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[patch]  agp for i830m broken in gutsy, works in feisty " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139767
<ubotu> New bug: #139768 in ubuntu "Add NZ mirror "ihug" to the "other mirrors" list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139768
<ubotu> New bug: #139769 in rkward (universe) ".desktop file installed in wrong location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139769
<ubotu> New bug: #139771 in adept (main) "desktop crashes during an adept upgrade. KDM fails to restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139771
<ubotu> New bug: #139773 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer subtitle problem in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139773
<ubotu> New bug: #139774 in gedit (main) "embedded terminal in gedit was closed, can't open it again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139774
<ubotu> New bug: #139775 in nautilus (main) "(Gutsy) nautilus right click create document off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139775
<ubotu> New bug: #139776 in latexmk (universe) "Does not support filenames with whitespace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139776
<ubotu> New bug: #139777 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse epihany-extension doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139777
<ubotu> New bug: #139778 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139778
<slomo_> pochu: sure
<desperado> Not a bug per se, hence I don't know where to put it: Where do I suggest a slight change to wget?
<ubotu> New bug: #139779 in amarok (main) "Amarok crash while changing filter from album to group by artist\album 1.4.5 [___stripped] [validity: 0.72] [frames: 225] [xine] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139779
<albert24> desperado: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists would suggest https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel-discuss
<desperado> albert24: You don't think this is limited to the more ubuntu specific parts?
<Hobbsee> desperado: wishlist bugs are good
<Hobbsee> or sending it to u-d-a
<desperado> Hobbsee: ? Are you saying i should report it as a bug?
<Hobbsee> yes
<albert24> desperado: I would say it depends on what your suggestion is. There is a chance you get this response if you report it as bug:  Thank you for your suggestion. However, the changes you are requesting aren't really a bug and require more discussion,
<Hobbsee> this is possible
<desperado> albert24: I just want ot suggest a command line option equivalent
<Hobbsee> but it's more likely that those developing wget dont actually read the ML, etc
<Hobbsee> in fact, you should probably report it to debian as a bug
<Hobbsee> er, a command line equivalent to wget?
<ubotu> New bug: #139781 in ubuntu "Keyboard preference" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139781
<desperado> hobbsee: option identifier equivalent, if that's the lingo you're used to
<Hobbsee> still doesnt help
<desperado> hobbsee: there's not a place to post this within ubuntu that will get it to those people?
<Hobbsee> as in, i still dont know what you're even proposing
<desperado> hobbsee as in -h and --help are equivalent
<Hobbsee> desperado: if you look at the changelog, you'll note that those in debian actually do the most work on wget
<Hobbsee> desperado: indeed, they are
<desperado> IHobbsee: I know they are, but that's the sort of thing I'm talking about. Just a trivial change.
<desperado> Hobbsee: I know they are, but that's the sort of thing I'm talking about. Just a trivial change.
<Hobbsee> but change it to what though?  that's what i dont understand
<desperado> Hobbsee: so now that you understand the type of change - where do I place this in ubuntu to have it upstream to whoever does most of the work on that?
<Hobbsee> no, i'm still not undertsanding what you want to change
<ubotu> New bug: #139782 in aptitude (main) "aptitude segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139782
<ubotu> New bug: #139783 in flumotion (universe) "flumotion-admin " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139783
<pochu> slomo_: ok, it builds and works fine, but there's a segfault upon exit. It doesn't affect functionality, but it's there. It seems to be accessibility-related, but I'm not sure, and something is sure: it's not in liferea code.
<pochu> slomo_: what do you think about it? should we upload even with it? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+bug/85350/comments/4
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85350 in at-spi "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_c_stub_invoke() on StartUp" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<pochu> slomo_: anyway, we have that segfault with the version in the archive, so it's no regression.
<ubotu> New bug: #139785 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "network-manager doesn't work after network-manager-vpnc is installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139785
<pochu> slomo_: here it is: http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/liferea_1.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<desperado> Thanks for the help.
<ubotu> New bug: #139786 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gutsy gnome-power-manager does not shut down the LCD backlight on ThinkPad R50e" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139786
<ubotu> New bug: #139787 in ubuntu "XGL Display Problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139787
<ubotu> New bug: #139789 in deluge-torrent (universe) "Deluge's UPnP Not Working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139789
<ubotu> New bug: #139790 in ubuntu "gutsy tribe 5 ok with live cd but doesnt boot when installed (ata_piix problem ?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139790
<ubotu> New bug: #139772 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139772
<ubotu> New bug: #139784 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139784
<ubotu> New bug: #139791 in aptitude (main) "aptitude changelogs 404 when the source is in a different component to the binary package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139791
<ubotu> New bug: #139792 in e2fsprogs (main) "Ask for confirmation before mkfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139792
<ubotu> New bug: #139793 in fast-user-switch-applet (main) "fast-user-switch-applet does not contain any translations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139793
<ubotu> New bug: #139794 in kopete (main) "slow update of chat window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139794
<ubotu> New bug: #139796 in ubuntu "dvb-t driver troubles with an intuix s800 usb stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139796
<ubotu> New bug: #139797 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator doesn't decorate!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139797
<ubotu> New bug: #139799 in hotkey-setup (main) "[gutsy]  volume buttons stopped working on thinkpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139799
<ubotu> New bug: #139800 in ubuntu "Screen and Graphics sets resolution wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139800
<ubotu> New bug: #139801 in totem (main) "Totem won't display cyrillic subtitles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139801
<ubotu> New bug: #139802 in mdadm (main) "long bootup, dmesg full of md: array md1 already has disks!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139802
<ubotu> New bug: #139804 in ubuntu "Feisty LiveCD don't boot properly on Dell Vostro 1500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139804
<ubotu> New bug: #139805 in gnome-control-center (main) "GNOME Control Center fails to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139805
<ubotu> New bug: #139806 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox should allow you to sync part of the library with an SD card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139806
<ubotu> New bug: #139807 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Gnome-ppp does not support transparency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139807
<ubotu> New bug: #139809 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal: fout dochterproces voor deze terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139809
<ubotu> New bug: #139811 in pidgin-otr (universe) "pidgin-otr still uses gaim icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139811
<ubotu> New bug: #139810 in avr-libc (universe) "support for at90usb1287 device broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139810
<ubotu> New bug: #139812 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager can't acquire dhcp address on wep network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139812
<ubotu> New bug: #139813 in muse (universe) "[Feisty]  Starting muse kills other jack clients" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139813
<ubotu> New bug: #139815 in ubuntu "Firefox/Thunderbird seemingly randomish crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139815
<ubotu> New bug: #139816 in nautilus (main) "Ejecting cd/dvd not possible while thumbnails are being generated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139816
<ubotu> New bug: #139814 in ubuntu "No Sound - Gutsy 2.6.22-11  with 82801H ICH8 rev3 ALC861 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139814
<ubotu> New bug: #139817 in ubiquity (main) "AttributeError: 'MigrationAssistant' object has no attribute 'errors'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139817
<ubotu> New bug: #139818 in ubuntu "Please sync dfu-programmer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139818
<ubotu> New bug: #139819 in network-manager (main) "Spelling mistake: Right-click: german word "Netzwerkaktivieren"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139819
<ubotu> New bug: #139820 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Inhibit applet icon is not redrawn properly after inihibiting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139820
<ubotu> New bug: #139822 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Preview "Pictures Folder" Crashes X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139822
<ubotu> New bug: #139843 in vdrift-data (universe) "Package vdrift is missing?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139843
<ubotu> New bug: #139845 in ubuntu "no videoplayer works correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139845
<ubotu> New bug: #139846 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[GUTSY]   RTC alarm does not retain setting from /proc/acpi/alarm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139846
<ubotu> New bug: #139847 in ubuntu "id-utils gid broken in 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139847
<ubotu> New bug: #139848 in ubuntu "Hiss on sound card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139848
<ubotu> New bug: #139849 in ubuntu "DRI (direct rendering) has stopped working in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139849
<ubotu> New bug: #139850 in ppp (main) "kppp can`t in system tray when reconnect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139850
<ubotu> New bug: #139851 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on www.reliancebroadband.co.in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139851
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-16
<ubotu> New bug: #139852 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "changing of user not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139852
<ehc> is there a way to see my cpu temp inside of ubuntu (I only know how to through the bios)
<ubotu> New bug: #139853 in file-roller (main) "Extract file dialog should not start in temp directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139853
<SlimeyPete> ehc: best to ask in #ubuntu rather than here. You might want to look into lmsensors.
<ehc> SlimeyPete, oops, I thought I was in #ubuntu. My bad.
<SlimeyPete> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> ehc: computertemp , gnome panel applet, will monitor ACPI temps as well as others
<ubotu> New bug: #139854 in openexr (main) "exrdisplay doesn't show image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139854
<ubotu> New bug: #139856 in firefox (main) "Strange firefox font kerning and selected text behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139856
<ubotu> New bug: #139857 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy]  Evolution right click "create rule from message" does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139857
<ubotu> New bug: #139858 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy suspend to RAM fails on ACER Veriton 5500" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139858
<ubotu> New bug: #139860 in ubuntu "feisty/universe package list broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139860
<ubotu> New bug: #139859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Thinkpad X31 PCMCIA CF adaptor doesn't work on Feisty, did on Dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139859
<ubotu> New bug: #139862 in fetchyahoo (universe) "update and backport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139862
<ubotu> New bug: #139864 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Can't Compile Driver with Xen 2.6.22-11-xen kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139864
<ubotu> New bug: #139865 in acpi (main) "gutsy on hp compaq 6910p does not suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139865
<ubotu> New bug: #139866 in gnome-desktop (main) "Can move apps on taskbar, but can't move app groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139866
<ubotu> New bug: #139867 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "can't burn cd in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139867
<ubotu> New bug: #139869 in firefox (main) "MASTER firfox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139869
<ubotu> New bug: #139870 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin will not start AIM chats" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139870
<ubotu> New bug: #139871 in valknut (universe) "no TTH support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139871
<ubotu> New bug: #139872 in gmod (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  gmod 3.1-12" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139872
<JerryMcFarts> hi i have a question/problem, could i ask it here?
<JerryMcFarts> well im just going to throw it out
<JerryMcFarts> if anyone cares to get back to me that would be great :-)
<JerryMcFarts> Hello, I am install the server edition 7.04, and I am having a wireless issue. When It installs it see my wireless card asks for my WEP password and I connect correct, (says my dhcp is successful) then I reboot into my fresh machine and I can not find "ath0" in my ifconfig  (ifconfig -a)  or in my iwconfig. So i installed it a couple times, then I did a repair and it still sees my wireless, so I got to a shell, sudo apt-
<JerryMcFarts> get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; that works fine, i upgrade my kernel, i reboot out of my repair cd, no wireless.. So I am confused
<JerryMcFarts> my /etc/network/interfaces file looks correct
<ubotu> New bug: #139874 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139874
<ubotu> New bug: #139875 in firefox (main) "Gutsy firefox crashes font problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139875
<ubotu> New bug: #139876 in compiz (main) "Compiz hangs when drag-n-drop is used along with thumbnailing windows (expose)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139876
<ubotu> New bug: #139878 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade to gutsy failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139878
<ubotu> New bug: #139881 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hdaps_protect patch to enable disk head parking on thinkpads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139881
<ubotu> New bug: #139882 in gnome-panel (main) "messy "Places" menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139882
<ubotu> New bug: #139884 in gnome-panel (main) "Trashapplet dissappears if 2 users are logged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139884
<ubotu> New bug: #139885 in gnome-panel (main) ""Time and Date Settings" doesn't open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139885
<ubotu> New bug: #139886 in ubuntu "nautilus and another GTK programs paused before windows turn up and didn`t show attached disks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139886
<ubotu> New bug: #139887 in gnome-control-center (main) "Volume up keyboard hotkey unmutes channel, while volume down doesn't" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139887
<ubotu> New bug: #139888 in cabextract (universe) "Fails to install - bad .deb file [amd64] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139888
<ubotu> New bug: #139890 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139890
<ubotu> New bug: #139702 in gnumeric "gnumeric crashed with SIGSEGV in gnm_filter_combo_apply()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139702
<ubotu> New bug: #139891 in bluez-gnome (main) "French translation is not in the package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139891
<ubotu> New bug: #139892 in ubuntu "no sound since upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139892
<ubotu> New bug: #139893 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror-nsplugins don't depend of konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139893
<ubotu> New bug: #139895 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139895
<ubotu> New bug: #139896 in liferea (main) "[GUTSY]  "Show Popup Windows on nem Messages" doesn't work in Liferea (only liferea 1.4rc1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139896
<ubotu> New bug: #139898 in cdrkit (main) "[gutsy]  icedax / cddawav conflict not properly handled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139898
<ubotu> New bug: #139899 in ubuntu "mount problem during liveCD runnig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139899
<pochu> slomo_: mind upload liferea? :) http://ppa.launchpad.net/pochu/ubuntu/pool/main/l/liferea/liferea_1.4.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<ubotu> New bug: #139900 in blobwars (universe) "Patch for fixing spanish translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139900
<ubotu> New bug: #139902 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Resume from suspend and wifi don't work anymore with kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139902
<ubotu> New bug: #139903 in mt-daapd (universe) "2 missing files in mt-daapd_0.9~r1586-1_i386.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139903
<ubotu> New bug: #139904 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "default configuration is not functional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139904
<ubotu> New bug: #139236 in gdesklets "gDesklets shows a blank screen when start then turns off (dup-of: 83922)" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139236
<ubotu> New bug: #139905 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties record fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139905
<ubotu> New bug: #139907 in evince (main) "evince aborts printing when window is closed during creation of print job" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139907
<ubotu> New bug: #139910 in mcpp (main) "mcpp eating last character of words - this breaks xrdb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139910
<ubotu> New bug: #139911 in ghostscript (main) "Cannot search cmap files in 8.61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139911
<ubotu> New bug: #139912 in gdm (main) "GDM loads with wrong resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139912
<ubotu> New bug: #139913 in ubuntu "kicker crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139913
<ubotu> New bug: #139914 in ubuntu "Sound stops with Intel 82440MX (i810)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139914
<ubotu> New bug: #139916 in ubuntu "dist-upgrade on kubuntu causes problems with fonts ("failed to write cache" on a lot ! of files)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139916
<ubotu> New bug: #139917 in tasksel (main) "Server installation failes on step 11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139917
<ubotu> New bug: #139918 in ubuntu "linux-[version]  should depend on linux-ubuntu-modules-[version] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139918
<ubotu> New bug: #139919 in ubuntu "Firefox crash without reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139919
<ubotu> New bug: #139920 in ffmpeg (main) "ffmpeg-dev package is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139920
<ubotu> New bug: #139921 in labyrinth (universe) "labyrinth can't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139921
<ubotu> New bug: #139923 in kmediafactory (multiverse) "No background image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139923
<ubotu> New bug: #139924 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "Sound volume doesn't change when button pressed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139924
<ubotu> New bug: #139925 in ubuntu "upgrader crashed (Feisty to Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139925
<ubotu> New bug: #139926 in amarok (main) "Amarok trying to scan/add incomplete files (Azureus)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139926
<penguin42> Hi, I've just reported #139928
<penguin42> which is a seg in cpio - and I wonder if it should be marked as security - seg faults in archivers just make me nervous
<ubotu> New bug: #139927 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139927
<ubotu> New bug: #139928 in cpio (main) "[gutsy]  cpio segs on bad input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139928
<penguin42> yeh that one - your a slow bot today
<penguin42> 'e
<ubotu> New bug: #139929 in weechat-scripts (universe) "Please sync weechat-scripts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139929
<ubotu> New bug: #139930 in ubuntu "installation of Glipper program needs user instructions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139930
<ubotu> New bug: #139931 in ubuntu "The database FORM-wizard does not close after clicking "Finish"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139931
<ubotu> New bug: #139932 in ubuntu "List the forums and mailing lists above the irc channel on the main support page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139932
<ubotu> New bug: #139933 in compiz (main) "Change default ModelDialog opening animation from Glide1 to Glide2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139933
<ubotu> New bug: #139934 in ubuntu "bluetooth device not working (Toshiba A200 1GB)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139934
<ubotu> New bug: #139935 in djview4 (main) "Improper rendering with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139935
<ubotu> New bug: #139936 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar shifts one hour backwards after going back from DST" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139936
<ubotu> New bug: #139937 in nautilus (main) "nautilus can't create new file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139937
<ubotu> New bug: #139938 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  IBM Thinkpad (T23): no OSD indication for volume control or display inhibit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139938
<ubotu> New bug: #139940 in kopete (main) "Kopete crashes when using full Yahoo email in account setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139940
<ubotu> New bug: #139939 in xorg (main) "X crashes when logging off (Kubuntu gutsy, fglrx 8.41.7)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139939
<ubotu> New bug: #139941 in kdepim (main) "Could not rename partial file ... Please check permissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139941
<ubotu> New bug: #139943 in clamassassin (universe) "Clamassassin broken in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139943
<slomo_> pochu: will do
<slomo_> pochu: uvf exception is where?
<slomo_> pochu: and why didn't you merge with debian?
<slomo_> pochu: nevermind, found the uvf exception
<ubotu> New bug: #139945 in ubuntu "another trouble" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139945
<pochu> slomo_: and I merged with Debian :)
<pochu> slomo_: thanks!
<slomo_> np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #139946 in gtk-sharp2 (main) "Please sync gtk-sharp2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139946
<ubotu> New bug: #139947 in hal (main) "a lot of unknown device m2n-sli" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139947
<ubotu> New bug: #139948 in compiz (main) "openoffice menus have wrong compiz animation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139948
<ubotu> New bug: #139950 in ubuntu "differences between boot sector and its backup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139950
<ubotu> New bug: #139949 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "rtc: max-user-freq too low for multimedia apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139949
<ubotu> New bug: #139951 in ubuntu "please sync package pandoc from debian unstable (sid)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139951
<ubotu> New bug: #139952 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "VIA VT6240 SATA Controller DVD/CD Write Failures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139952
<ubotu> New bug: #139953 in compiz (main) "Compiz don't work on S3 SuperSavage IX/C" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139953
<ubotu> New bug: #130479 in synaptic "Restricted Package descriptions translated into Czech but descriptions in Synaptic are still in English" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/130479
<ubotu> New bug: #139955 in prboom (universe) "prboom hangs a few second after starting a game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139955
<ubotu> New bug: #139956 in tor (universe) "error when logrotate runs while tor is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139956
<ubotu> New bug: #139957 in emerald (universe) "[Gutsy]  Emerald-themes is missing from repos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139957
<ubotu> New bug: #139958 in compiz (main) "Intel 915GM/GMS/910ML and compiz in Gutsy have no decorations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139958
<ubotu> New bug: #139960 in k3b (main) "[feisty]  k3b freezes the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139960
<ubotu> New bug: #139962 in ubuntu "Removable devices should be automounted synchronously" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139962
<ubotu> New bug: #139963 in gthumb (main) "[gThumb]  need a progress bar for long processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139963
<ubotu> New bug: #139964 in gnome-menus (main) "[gutsy]  Gnome Applications and Places contain wrong items" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139964
<ubotu> New bug: #139965 in ubuntu "tinypic.com - firefox - gnash flash opens bogus windows, slows down computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139965
<ubotu> New bug: #139966 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  NetworkManager fails at startup: waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139966
<ubotu> New bug: #139967 in ubuntu "Documents directory is mandatory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139967
<ubotu> New bug: #139968 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  nautilus fails to create previews" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139968
<ubotu> New bug: #139625 in mythplugins "Weather not working in Mythweb" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139625
<ubotu> New bug: #139970 in network-manager-applet (main) "[Gutsy]  nm-applet no longer displays 'connecting' animated icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139970
<ubotu> New bug: #139971 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "SMB shares browsing in Nautilus doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139971
<ubotu> New bug: #139973 in cdrkit (main) "package cdda2wav 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite /usr/bin/cdda2ogg which is also in package icedax (dup-of: 139694)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139973
<ubotu> New bug: #139975 in ubuntu "restricted-manager doesn't do anything for broadcom cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139975
<ubotu> New bug: #139976 in ubuntu "Cannot boot Gutsy 7.10 LiveCD with ATI X700 PCIE and DVI monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139976
<ubotu> New bug: #139977 in ubuntu "Cannot boot Gutsy 7.10 LiveCD with ATI X700 PCIE and DVI monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139977
<ubotu> New bug: #139978 in live-initramfs (universe) "please sync live-initramfs_1.99.2-1/unstable to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139978
<ubotu> New bug: #139979 in live-helper (universe) "please sync live-helper_1.0~a27-1/unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139979
<ubotu> New bug: #139980 in fltk1.1 (main) "fluid missing menu icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139980
<ubotu> New bug: #139982 in gnome-panel (main) "package manager will not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139982
<ubotu> New bug: #139981 in ubiquity (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5 fails to install. Reports IO-error. Copying files to HD fails at 27%." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139981
<ubotu> New bug: #139984 in kopete (main) "Kopete does not detect keyboard activity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139984
<ubotu> New bug: #139985 in websvn (universe) "Call to undefined method Repository::getDisplayName() in /usr/share/websvn/filedetails.php on line 130" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139985
<ubotu> New bug: #139986 in gthumb (main) "image resize dialog doesn't support image size larger than 10000" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139986
<ubotu> New bug: #139989 in compiz (main) "Compiz-Fusion Problems: Still not ready for production!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139989
<ubotu> New bug: #139991 in compiz (main) "Compiz(fusion) breaks during upgrade feisty->gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139991
<ubotu> New bug: #139992 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Network-Manager fuckup after Suspend2Disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139992
<ubotu> New bug: #139994 in liblivemedia (universe) "Unable to link libraries in liblivemedia-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139994
<ubotu> New bug: #139995 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "jackd bash completion broken for jack_connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139995
<ubotu> New bug: #139996 in cdrtools (multiverse) "file duplicity in cdda2wav and icedax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139996
<ubotu> New bug: #139998 in nautilus (main) "links to the home directory cannot be made in nautilus" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139998
<ubotu> New bug: #140000 in compiz (main) "[compiz]  - Can't configure keys in Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140000
<ParmoMike> can someone point me to a synoptic method or log files - my system keeps freezing and i don't know why
<ubotu> New bug: #140002 in ubuntu "Error installing upgraded cupsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140002
<ubotu> New bug: #140004 in gnome-panel (main) "GNOME Panel crashes when I close Evolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140004
<ubotu> New bug: #140005 in ultrastar-ng (universe) "ultrastar-ng.desktop points to an inexisting .xpm file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140005
<ubotu> New bug: #140006 in f-spot (main) "F-spot fails to load - Can't get a connection to the dbus..trying again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140006
<ubotu> New bug: #140007 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_value_peek_pointer()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140007
<ubotu> New bug: #140008 in ubuntu "Uncomfortable keybinding in synaptic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140008
<mpech> re
<mpech> trivial bugs in alacarte, digging
<mpech> who wants to see here ?
<ScottK2> mpech: Bugs you've found or bugs you are fixing?
<mpech> probably both :)
<ScottK2> mpech: Then the thing to do is file bugs in launchpad.
<ScottK2> mpech: Once you have fixes, make a debdiff, attach it to a bug, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Then someone will look at it for upload.
<ScottK2> If you need help with how to make a debdiff, you can ask questions here.
<ScottK> Gotta run.  See you later and good luck.
<ubotu> New bug: #137878 in ubiquity "Limited maximum partition size at installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137878
<mpech> i gonna open bug directly via gnome.org...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-08
<hggdh> mrooney, ping
<mrooney> hggdh: hi!
<hggdh> hi, I will sftp it over to xibiu
<hggdh> mrooney, it is under /tmp/eeebotu
<hggdh> mrooney, you will have to adjust the settings
<mrooney> hggdh: okay!
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/267612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267612 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "green lines when playing video" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> any id's ?
<thekorn> good morning :)
<nullack> Ping seb128 : I havent bugged the ffmpeg gstreamer plugin update as were involved in improving the process. Would you like to me help with writing a freeze exception rationale for this?
<seb128> nullack: no
<seb128> I've no clue of why ffmpeg should be updated
<seb128> and I've too much to do without having to work on that
<nullack> seb128: Im talking about the gstreamer plugin for ffmpeg
<nullack> You did the good and ugly plugins recently
<seb128> gst-ffmpeg uses the system ffmpeg on debian and ubuntu
<seb128> you probably want ffmpeg updated
<nullack> So to upgrade the plugin we need to upgrade all of ffmpeg?
<seb128> not sure what plugins you want to update
<seb128> but if you want to update the ffmpeg codecs you need to update ffmpeg-debian
<nullack> The gstreamer plugin for ffmpeg
<seb128> it's not clear what you are trying to get changed there
<nullack> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<seb128> what is the issue exactly?
<seb128> well, you can update gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<nullack> Gstreamer released updates to their plugin which fixes numerous bufs
<seb128> I'm not sure it'll bring anything though
<nullack> I am
<seb128> the package is built using --with-system-ffmpeg
<seb128> are you sure those plugins are used in this case?
<nullack> Im not sure about build specifics on Ubuntu but I am sure of improvements the new revision brings to our users
<seb128> the ffmpeg-debian ones should be used rather
<seb128> did you try it?
<Drag0nLord> anyone ran into the MP-Bios Timer Not Connected To IO_APIC error?
<seb128> it looks like you are advocating for a new ffmpeg
<nullack> Mate I had hoped to not have to advocate the whole thing, just the gstreamer part
<seb128> but since gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg uses ffmpeg-debian and not ithe gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg copy on debian and ubuntu upgrading gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg will not likely achieve what you want
<nullack> But....ffmpeg is very old in the intrepid repos
<nullack> Whos the maintainer of ffmpeg in Ubuntu? Not you I assume Sebastien?
<seb128> not me no
<seb128> I suggested you to ping siretart the other day no?
<nullack> Yes I havent seen him so far
<seb128> you can also try to talk to slomo but I think he's on holidays
<seb128> maybe mail them
<nullack> Right, stariek and slomo
<nullack> Thanks Sebastien, have a good day
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> you might also want to start a discussion on the ubuntu-devel list about ffmpeg being outdated in ubuntu
<nullack> I'll do that too, good suggestion
<Drag0nLord> no one with the MP-BIOS error: Timer not connected to IO-APIC?
<Drag0nLord> i recently upgraded to Intrepid, and had a question about that particular bug
<seb128> no but maybe search on launchpad
<Drag0nLord> searched for hours....found alot
<RAOF> Drag0nLord: No, although my laptop won't boot on battery.  Your error's probably easy to search for.
<Drag0nLord> lol
<Drag0nLord> i'm on a desktop pc
<Drag0nLord> i was going to mention, that after upgrading to Intrepid, i saw something a bit different
<Drag0nLord> without using any workarounds, straight after upgrade, i notice that the IO-APIC is actually found in Intrepid
<dholbach> good morning
<RAOF> Morning dholbach.  I'm obviously home early!
<dholbach> hi RAOF
 * dholbach is late today :-)
<RAOF> Heh.
<mrooney> So let's say Intrepid has very slow wireless which often drops, and ath5k_pci uses inordinate amounts of CPU, which package might that be? Just linux?
<Hobbsee> whatever distributes that driver, which is probably linux, yes.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, ping -- need help with bug 267763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267763 in debian "Evolution shows (picture) attachments from previously, just seen, emails" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267763
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you
<bddebian> :)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: as long as it isn't that nutcase who doesn't understand paragraphs...
<hggdh> Hobbsee, well, in terms... its mesself, so one might look at it as a nutcase
<Hobbsee> hggdh: you don't hold a candle to the bug reports i saw earlier....
<hggdh> Hobbsee, it seems I cannot add a bug watch to Gnome...
<hggdh> Hobbsee, which bug? now I am curious
<Hobbsee> hggdh: looks like someone else has
<hggdh> Hobbsee, no that was myself. I wanted to add a gnome watch, and I cannot get it to work (requires a distribution)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: as for why it didn't work for you, i've no idea.  the upstream section tends to confuse the hell out of me, so i actively avoid it :)
<Hobbsee> oh - i think you wanted the other option, then.
<hggdh> which one? they changed LP, and I am lost now :-(
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure.  i always get lost there nwo too
<hggdh> :-)
<Hobbsee> also affects project, i think
<Hobbsee> hmm
<hggdh> Saint pedro_  did it...
<Hobbsee> you can't just dump the URL in the the bottom half, and let it figure itself out?
<Hobbsee> Bug #267328
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267328 in consolekit "console-kit-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (not #259639)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267328
<hggdh> I tried, but the blasted page errored out
<Hobbsee> hggdh: welcome to launchpad...
<Hobbsee> hggdh: although i've no idea why it worked for pedro after, then.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: see ^
 * Hobbsee has already changed the description and such.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, saw the bug... succeeded on reading the first two lines, and then gave up
<hggdh> Saint pedro_ , how did you add the bug watch on the bug?
<pedro_> hggdh: to which one ?
<pedro_> bug 267763?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267763 in debian "Evolution shows (picture) attachments from previously, just seen, emails" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267763
<hggdh> yes
<pedro_> i didn't
<pedro_> Filed here by:  	 Adam Buchbinder <-
<hggdh> yes... just saw it...
<hggdh> OK, no matter. How does one add a bug watch for Gnome nowadays?
<pedro_> same way as before, I've added a few this morning didn't encounter any issues
<hggdh> also affects distribution?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: also affects project
<pedro_> no, also affects project
<pedro_> right
<hggdh> dammit
<seb128> hggdh: that's the same label for ages in launchpad
<hggdh> seb128, I just woke up, I guess I am still half off :-(
<seb128> hggdh: good morning then ;-)
<hggdh> (meaning the upper half)
 * hggdh *knew* the bed was the best place for today... :-(
<hggdh> anyways, now to earn a bit of money... see you all later.
 * pochu waves at pedro_ 
<pedro_> hey pochu!
 * pedro_ hugs pochu
 * pochu hugs pedro_ back :)
<pochu> pedro_: how are you doing?
<pedro_> pochu: I'm great, how about you, how's the university going?
<pochu> pedro_: just finished my exams today :) so I'm able to contribute to Ubuntu again
<pedro_> woohoo!
<seb128> pochu: want some updates to do? ;-)
<pedro_> bonjour seb128!
<pochu> seb128: why not? :)
<seb128> hey pedro_
<pochu> seb128: I'm trying to make a patch for pygobject right now but I can do updates too
<seb128> pochu: what needs patching?
<pochu> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550235
<ubottu> Gnome bug 550235 in general "Please allow a libpyglib per python version" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<pochu> lool made a patch but it's not optimal
<seb128> pochu: lool fixed that in the ubuntu package already no?
<pochu> yeah, but in /usr/lib/pygobject/ which means things linking to it will have an RPATH
<pochu> so upstream prefers something like /usr/lib/libpyglib-python2.X.so or something like that
<bdmurray> Awsoonn_: Do you have something planned for Thursday?  I'd really us to take a look at the Confirmed bugs without a package and would like to run it on the 11th.
<mrooney> bdmurray: while you are here, do you have any thoughts on what the next step is for bug 224797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224797 in migration-assistant "Hardy migration assistant offers to import "Gaim" settings instead of "Pidgin"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224797
<mrooney> it seems poor from a QA standpoint, and probably not that hard to fix, either
<bdmurray> mrooney: update the title?
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay, to include Intrepid?
<bdmurray> mrooney: right, and I'd also ping evand in #ubuntu-installer since he assigned it to himself
<mrooney> he has assigned a lot of migration-assistant bugs to himself :)
<bdmurray> mrooney: well, he did write it. ;)
 * mrooney waves at asac_
<mrooney> bdmurray: okay I will do that. I thought though that putting the release in the title is not the proper way. doesn't seb128 always complain about that
 * asac_ waves back
<mrooney> or maybe that was putting the application name in the title that I am thinking of...
<bdmurray> mrooney: okay, then just remove the hardy bit - I'm indifferent.  It just seems misleading as it stand
<bdmurray> s
<mrooney> I'll add it to the title, I think I was confused between release name and app name :)
<seb128> mrooney: putting the version is the title is proper way when a bug is specific about this version, not when you have a bug on a version and no clue about other versions or didn't try those
<seb128> ie "hardy to intrepid nautilus upgrade bug" is a proper title
<mrooney> seb128: okay, I guess I will put Hardy/Intrepid. it obviously doesn't apply to older releases since Gaim was not the incorrect name then
<seb128> mrooney: if the bug happens on intrepid put no title
<seb128> no version in the title
<mrooney> okay
<mrooney> okay, thanks bdmurray and seb128, I think I got it all sorted out!
<Awsoonn_> bdmurray: Sounds like a great idea to me.
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: okay, great I'll set that up for the 11th then
<Konstigt> Bug 153801 isn't set to any package. I would like to change it to tvtime and mark it as confirmed but I'm unsure if that's correct. Stéphane Loeuillet is claiming on 2007-10-31 that it isn't tvtimes fault but I disagree.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153801 in ubuntu "Cannot find "/dev/video0"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153801
<bdmurray> ogasawara: bug 266989 seems to be a regression from Hardy to Intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266989 in linux "Epson 2450 scanner not seen on firewire kernel 2.6.27" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/266989
<ogasawara> bdmurray: ok, I'll take a look
<bdmurray> ogasawara: wrt fixed-2.6.27 should that only be used if it was confirmed broken in 2.6.26?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: right
<ogasawara> bdmurray: no sorry, I read that too fast
<ogasawara> bdmurray: fixed-2.6.27 is for any bugs fixed with 2.6.27 regardless if broken on 2.6.26
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> pedro_: Do you think bug 221759 is gnome or xorg related?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221759 in ubuntu "User is logged out when a numpad number key is pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221759
<seb128> [ 4490.491791] Xgl[6988]: segfault at 000001a6 eip 0818db66 esp bfc5b000 error 4
<seb128> that's an xgl bug
<seb128> xserver-xgl which is deprecated in intrepid
<bdmurray> You think all those people had it installed?
<seb128> you can ask but one guy wrote that and the next one confirmed that uninstalling xgl fixed the issue
<bdmurray> thekorn: Is there a bug refresh function in python-launchpad-bugs?
<thekorn> bdmurray, no, unfortunatly not,
<thekorn> there is a open bug about this,
<thekorn> but I never found a smart way to fix this
<thekorn> bdmurray, it's bug 138837
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138837 in python-launchpad-bugs "RFE: bug.changed should be empty after running bug.commit() successfully" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/138837
<thekorn> at least it is related
<bdmurray> thekorn: hmm, okay
<bdmurray> thekorn: what is the status of the nominations branch?
<thekorn> bdmurray, no big progress in the last few days,
<thekorn> so committing nominations requests and accepting them does not work yet
<thekorn> one problem where I got stuck was that Nominations requested by a driver of a project are auto-accepted
<thekorn> and I have no clue how to reflect this scheme
<bdmurray> Personally, I'm less concerned with requesting than accepting.
<thekorn> ok, I will have a look at it again in a bit
<Ampelbein> hmm. what is the right package for bugs in xkb? like bug #224649 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224649 in control-center "limited to 4 alternative keyboard layouts - any reason?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224649
<Ampelbein> is it just xorg? or xserver-xorg-input-keyboard?
<ogra> Ampelbein, well, you answered your own question *with* your first question :)
 * ogra would suggest kbd 
<ogra> oh, you said xkb ... i read kbd :)
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, just read the code again, I think I have a good idea how to support nominations, I will do some coding after a break
<chrisccoulson> are we using launchpad to track issues with the Intrepid NewHuman theme?
<chrisccoulson> i've just seen a new report describing a problem with the theme
<chrisccoulson> but i've also seen this comment suggesting that issues with the theme should be discussed on the wiki page: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/human-theme/+bug/243957/comments/12
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243957 in human-theme "Some text in intrepid's new default theme is unreadable" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> chrisccoulson: using launchpad is always a good idea
<seb128> chrisccoulson: you might want to note the issue on the wiki too if some team uses that too but milestoned bugs are what are used to track issue in ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> thanks seb128. i was looking specifically at bug 267883, which is actually a known problem according to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/NewHumanTesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267883 in openoffice.org "Ibex - Hints in OpenOffice with NewHuman theme are unreadable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267883
<seb128> chrisccoulson: could be, still better to have a milestoned bug on launchpad for tracking
<seb128> dunno about this specific issue but I'm not working on art things
<chrisccoulson> no problem! thanks
<yusuf_> hi, have only 1 month experience with ubuntu, would love to help, where should I start?
<crimsun> yusuf_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs is a good place to start reading.
<jdstrand> hi! I'm trying to get the url right for listing all In Progress bugs for a particular team or person
<jdstrand> I tried: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+bugs-text?orderby=status&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS
<jdstrand> but that doesn't seem to work. this does though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs-text?orderby=status&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS
<jdstrand> I'm not a p-l-b guru yet, so not sure where to find info on how to do that...
<bdmurray> jdstrand: there are no text listings for teams
<jdstrand> that's a bummer
<jdstrand> bdmurray: is there another way to accomplish the same type of thing?
<bdmurray> jdstrand: use the html listing?
<jdstrand> you mean screen-scrape?
<jdstrand> (I was trying to avoid that)
<bdmurray> I guess I'm confused are you using py-lp-b or not?
<yusuf_> I have have had a look at the url provided but i am still lost, could u give me an easy task to start with
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I am before using p-l-b yet. I looked in /usr/share/doc/p-l-b/examples and saw the bugs-text example
<jdstrand> bdmurray: so thought I could adapt it (ta-bug.py specifically)
<jdstrand> tag-bug.py
<bdmurray> jdstrand: if you are using py-lp-b - ConnectBugList("html") should do it
<jdstrand> bdmurray: oh right. now I know what you mean. is the api for p-l-b documented conveniently?
<jdstrand> bdmurray: I always struggle to come up with the right invocation, etc
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/BugList
<bdmurray> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Dev/python-launchpad-bugs/Bug
<jdstrand> bdmurray: oh those are excellent. thanks!
<bdmurray> jdstrand: no problem
<dvhart> I'm trying submit a proper bug report against evolution, but when it crashes, apport doesnt start... how do I get apport to pay attention?
<dupondje> apport-clu
<dupondje> apport-cli
<dupondje> :)
<dvhart> I've found the command... but there is nothing in/var/crash
<dvhart> dupondje, that documentation on the web says it ought to start automatically after an application crash?
<dupondje> it SHOULD :)
<Ampelbein> dvhart: try running with G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals evolution
<dvhart> Ampelbein, still nothing
<dvhart> and /var/crash is empty
<dvhart> I ran once in gdb and got a bt
<dvhart> I've found the same bug in launchpad, but it was closed because the submitter didn't provide all the apport details...
<dvhart> so I'm reluncant to proceed without it
<bdmurray> dvhart: wheich release are you on?
<dvhart> Ubuntu 8.04.1
<bdmurray> dvhart: apport is disabled since that is a stable release - it is only turned on by default in development releases
<dvhart> hah
 * dvhart wouldn't call hardy stable.... but I digress, I know what you mean :-)
<dvhart> is it possibly for me to turn it on?
<bdmurray> dvhart: you can find instructions regarding enabling apport at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<bdmurray> Disregard the whole proposed bit
<dvhart> ah ok
<dvhart> was wondering what that had to do with it :-)
<bdmurray> yeah, the only important bit is enabling apport
<dvhart> shall I still run with fatal_criticals?
<dvhart> or try without options first?
<bdmurray> try w/o first
<dvhart> nice thanks!
<dvhart> heh, ok and I see my bug is now reported twice by others
<dvhart> the context looked different when I read them before
<dvhart> but the text summary apport used is identical
<dvhart> thanks for the help folkds
 * dvhart disables apport
<Ampelbein> dvhart: if the context looks too different, file the bug anyway. it can still be marked a duplicate later after reviewing the stacktraces.
<dvhart> ack
<dvhart> done, thanks for the assistance
<wgrant> bdmurray: Warning: that "thomas delbeke" that you replied to on launchpad-users is the one who filed a bug with a 2000 word paragraph yesterday asserting that it wasn't a duplicate of another when it clearly was, and that it was somehow a security issue because he typed his sudo password somewhere where it wasn't hidden. I'm not sure you've much hope.
<bdmurray> wgrant: hmmm, thanks for the info
<wgrant> It was an impressive wall of text.
<bdmurray> I can only imagine
<owh> I'm looking at bug #113919 which applies to Hardy - and earlier. The suggested patch to fix is now in Intrepid. How do I request a backport so that Hardy users can benefit?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 113919 in dosfstools "fsck crashes checking external FAT drive" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/113919
<owh> Or do I just create a new backport request and ignore that this bug exists?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-09
<owh> Hmm, this seems to be an SRU candidate, not a backport.
<nullack> Ping RAOF - quick gstreamer question please as part of my work Sebastien suggested I do
<RAOF> nullack: pong?
<nullack> RAOF; Which plugin does gstreamer use in the rank order for AVC / H.264 decoding please?
<RAOF> Hm.  Dunno.  Let's check...
<nullack> I have the gstreamer tools installed if you want to tell me what commands to use. I tried viewing properties but got a bit confused
<RAOF> Well, I just grepped gst-inspect-0.10 $I for '264'; it seems ffdec_h264 is the only mpeg4 AVC decoder I have installed.
<nullack> Got it, thanks alot Chris nullack@PPP:~$ gst-inspect-0.10 | grep 264
<nullack> Have a good day mate
<RAOF> I actually went one better; for I in $(gst-inspect-0.10 | cut -f 1 -d ' ' | sed s/://) ; do gst-inspect-0.10 $I | grep 264 ; done.
<dholbach> good morning
<nellery> bug 267995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267995 in amsn "WHEN I SIGN IN IT DOESNT GET PASSED THE LOGGING IN OART I LEFT IT LIKE THAT FOR LIKE 4 DAYS GOT PISSED OFF THEN STARTED USING WEB MSN" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267995
<nellery> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> did you recommend an anger management course?  :)
<Hobbsee> stuff like that really makes me wish for a new boilerplate reply
<Hobbsee> "this is nto your room.  you must treat pepole with respect, and have a decent level of maturity to report bugs" or something.
<RAOF> It should probably mention that caps lock is cruise control for cool.
<Hobbsee> yeah...
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<james_w> "I was a little bit drunk at the moment I posted the bug"
<dholbach> james_w: that reminds me a bit of "What did you do when the bug occurred? Smoking a blunt."
<james_w> dholbach: hah :-)
<mvo> lol
<mvo>  /j #ubuntu-bugs-comedy
<Ampelbein> hi! is bug #264538 a candidate for won't fix? the issue is definitely there but upstream does not want to change the behaviour.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264538 in totem "Play button swaps places" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264538
<james_w> Ampelbein: yes I think so, explain that Ubuntu won't diverge from upstream on this issue, so if they want it fixed they should convince upstream
<james_w> Ampelbein: I'm not sure if the desktop team do things differently here, like closing the bug outright
<Ampelbein> james_w: thanks. i will ask in #ubuntu-desktop.
<jon_snow>  hi, i have installed Stopmotion on AMD64 and i have a problem: stopmotion doesn't start. From shell http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44846/
<jon_snow> someone can help me?
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: if your around do you know of a bug about nvidia drivers installed and is unable to be enabled?
<tjaalton> gnomefreak: nope, tseliot knows more about nvidia these days
<gnomefreak> tjaalton: thanks
<tjaalton> gnomefreak: oh, but if it's an old card, it's because the old drivers don't work with xserver .15
<tjaalton> uh, 1.5
<gnomefreak> 173 drivers
<tjaalton> that should work
<gnomefreak> i thought so too but syste>admin>driver dialog to enable it fail saying its not avalible same with using system>pref>appearance>desktop effects but looks like same dialog
<gnomefreak> ill find him sometime today if he will be around
<gnomefreak> tseliot: if you have a minute, do you know nvidia-glx-173 3d cant seem to be enabled <it might have something on my system thats causing it> have you heard of a bug on this i searched LP and didnt find one
<tseliot> gnomefreak: what do you mean by "cannot be enabled"?
<snadge> does anyone have any secret on how to run a .jnlp file on 64bit hardy?
<snadge> i've been googling and trying openjdk, icedtea and all sorts.. and getting upset :p
<gnomefreak> tseliot: trying to enable it from compiz and hardware driver dialog its listed but tells me it cant enable it
<gnomefreak> tseliot: this is on Intrepid here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.mozilla.org/533063 and im looking for the log for last attempt to enable
<tseliot> gnomefreak: the xorg.conf is broken. Try removing the Serverlayout section
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> tseliot: including the the input device adn input device  conf mouse and generic keyboard
<tseliot> gnomefreak: those are just references to sections which don't exist
<gnomefreak> ah
<tseliot> that's the problem
<gnomefreak> tseliot: thanks im woring on it now
<tseliot> gnomefreak: great
<gnomefreak> be right back rebooting X
<gnomefreak> tseliot: after removing that section i have 800x600 with 0hz now and still no 3d
<gnomefreak> tseliot: 800x600 is the highest i can get or i can use 640x480 these 2 were only choices
<tseliot> gnomefreak: type: nvidia-bug-report.sh and give me a link to the nvidia-bug-report.log file which will be generated
<gnomefreak> tseliot: where is the bug? all i got was nvidia site link
<gnomefreak> bug/new log file that it generated
<tseliot> gnomefreak: in the directory in which you typed the command
<gnomefreak> tseliot: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/533077
<tseliot> gnomefreak: ah, you're in failsafe mode (hence the 800x600 resolution). I would like to see the output of this command:  ls -Rl /var/lib/dkms/nvidia/
<gnomefreak> tseliot: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/533080
<tseliot> gnomefreak: see this comment (but replace 177 with 173 in the suggested command): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/263528/comments/1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263528 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "Intrepid: Latest update destroys X server configuration on MacBook Pro (Nvidia GeForce 8600M GT, nvidia-glx-177)" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * tseliot > launch. Bbl
<gnomefreak> tseliot: when you get back i fixed bug and reopened. im going to change it back so i can fit things on my screen
<philsf> before I report this (probable) bug, can anyone here confirm that after a resume from hibernate (and not suspend) the ssh-agent (seahorse) dies?
<Ampelbein> philsf: i think i've seen a report on that before.
<philsf> Ampelbein: I searched it a while back and didn't find anything. could you give me some keywords?
<philsf> hope it's not an old, untouched bug
<Ampelbein> philsf: seems i was wrong. was a problem with wireless not working after hibernate, not ssh-agent. sorry.
<philsf> Ampelbein: I just found bug #70752, could it be what you saw?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70752 in linux "unswappable pages are swapped out during hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70752
<Ampelbein> philsf: no, that was not the issue. my memory fooled me yet again ;-)
<philsf> ok, np. do you suffer from the same issue I mentioned?
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<bddebian> :)
<cbovy> hi all, anyone who can help me correctly file a bug for Intrepid?
<Ampelbein> cbovy: what package?
<cbovy> evolution. I filed a bug #267879, but it isn't listed in the Intrepid bug-list.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267879 in evolution "Evolution S/MIME fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267879
<seb128> cbovy: that's because it's not nominated as an intrepid target
<cbovy> seb128: Can I do that myself or does the maintainer has to do that?
<seb128> cbovy: you can look yourself to the build log on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/evolution/2.23.91-0ubuntu1, builds are listed on the right
<seb128> cbovy: neither, that bug is not an intrepid blocker, there is no indication the issue is new, you are the only one to have reported it so far and doesn't seem very high urgency, it's simply a bug
<cbovy> seb128: Ah, ok. I understand.
<cbovy> seb128: I see in the build log that NSS is included, but in the composer window of a new mail, the option is not there anymore. But S/MIME works correctly, but it is not possible to tag the option when composing new mail.
<cbovy> seb128: when I enable S/MIME signing by default, all messages get signed correctly.
<seb128> cbovy: could be an upstream bug
<seb128> cbovy: you can try asking on #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<seb128> ask if people there have the issue
<cbovy> ok, I'll try that and complete the bug report.
<seb128> thanks
<cbovy> thanks! Hope to solve it before 8.10....
<cbovy> byebye
<seb128> cbovy: maybe open the bug on bugzilla.gnome.org too and add a watch on the launchpad bug
<seb128> the build log has "	SMIME support:       yes (Mozilla NSS)"
<seb128> which indicates the build depends are correct
<cbovy> have to go. keep you updated.
<emet> hey
<emet> is this considered a bug?
<emet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/268250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268250 in cheese "Please sponsor cheese 2.23.91 into Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> emet: yes, that person is looking for someone from the ubuntu sponsors for universe team to upload a new version of cheese
<emet> okay
<chrisccoulson> hi emet - that was me!
<emet> hi
<norsetto> chrisccoulson: we are in feature freeze: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<chrisccoulson> norsetto - thanks for pointing that out - i'll modify the bug report accordingly.
<chrisccoulson> hi, someone has just assigned (not subscribed) bug 268250 to ubuntu-universe-sponsors. they're not meant to do that are they?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268250 in cheese "Please sponsor cheese 2.23.91 into Intrepid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268250
<seb128> chrisccoulson: he should just subscribe the team to the bug
<chrisccoulson> i subscribed them when i opened it, but someone has assigned it to them now as well
<chrisccoulson> i'll sort it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<afflux> hello
<qense> hi
<afflux> any objections to me closing bug 267633 as invalid? I've not been able to get any useful information from the reporter? (maybe someone else wants to try?)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267633 in aptoncd "aptoncd crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267633
<afflux> he even created OpenOffice Impress slides... ;)
<bdmurray> afflux: I'd just leave it alone
<afflux> bdmurray: hmm... I had set it to incomplete
<bdmurray> afflux: right, there doesn't seem to be a compelling reason to change it to anything else
<afflux> bdmurray: okay, you mean I should wait it to expire?
<bdmurray> afflux: more or less yeah
<afflux> okay
<afflux> when someone hits me, I'll tell them you told me ;)
<bdmurray> fair enough
<bdmurray> that reporter seems to have etch-backports enabled - I can't imagine what that'd do to his system
 * afflux wonders whether advising him to use windows would be against the CoC
<bdmurray> now, now - I've sent him an e-mail
<afflux> hope that'll help him... good luck!
<james_w> he's been popping up a few times over the last few days
<chrisccoulson> ping, seb128 - do you think bug 268178 could be gnome-settings-daemon crashing, and probably a duplicate of bug 254671?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268178 in gnome-settings-daemon "Gnome settings lost after logout / re-login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268178
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254671 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254671
<emet> are feature suggestions valid bugs?
<emet> bug 268308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268308 in kubuntu-meta "Suggestion: Firefox in Kubuntu Intrepid" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268308
<bdmurray> emet: it depends on the scope of the feature
<chrisccoulson> sometimes i suggest they discuss the feature upstream if it's quite a big change
<emet> I suggested he put it on ubuntu brainstorm
<jjesse> emet i thought there was a specification in regars to that bug
<chrisccoulson> that's probably the best thing to do in this case
<apachelogger> if I subscribe someone to a private bug, will he be able to view it?
<Ampelbein> apachelogger: yes
<mrooney> oh boy, UDS in Mountain View! Perhaps I can make my way there and meet all sorts of people
<apachelogger> Ampelbein: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-10
<Yasumoto> hey guys, I know the hug day pages stick to a pretty solid format, but do you think adding a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage would be helpful?
<bdmurray> Yasumoto: yes, that would make a ton of sense ;)
<emet> is there any specific process for joining the ubuntu bug team?
<Yasumoto> bdmurray: cool
<bdmurray> Yasumoto: Do you mind doing it?
<emet> I applied but I am curious if I have to do anything else
<bdmurray> emet: this team? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl/
<emet> there we go
<Yasumoto> bdmurray: nope, adding it now
<Yasumoto> I'm going to make it a section, just so it stands out
<bdmurray> Sounds great
<Yasumoto> I'm hoping to hold a mini bug jam at my school on Thursday, so it'll come in handy
<bdmurray> Cool!  If you have any questions feel free to ask.
<Yasumoto> will do, thanks bdmurray
<emet> bdmurray, so bug control is like a more selective bugsquad?
<bdmurray> emet: It is for more experienced members of bug squad yes
<kgoetz> hm. i must have /parted. anyhow. wondering if its posable to email the -bugs list without subscribing - i tried a few nights ago, and it seems i got rejcted.
<hggdh> kgoetz, which -bugs list?
<kgoetz> hggdh: i can check exactly, iirc ubuntu-bugs@lists.u.c
<kgoetz> ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> kgoetz, hold on. Let me check if it is moderated
<kgoetz> thanks
<hggdh> kgoetz, perhaps you wanted ubuntu-bugsquad instead? ubuntu-bugs is pretty much an output-from-launchpad mailing list
<hggdh> or mail-in to a bug
<hggdh> no, really, only output from LP... this is not a list to send to, at all
<kgoetz> hggdh: hm. perhaps i autocompleted the wrong thing. i'll try -bugsquad instead thanks :)
<hggdh> kgoetz, welcome
<mrooney> is there a channel for the ubuntu.com website?
<mrooney> I am wondering if http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/ intentionally doesn't reflect 8.04.1 changes (such as Firefox), or if it is a mistake
<mrooney> sorry for off topic :]
<greg-g> mrooney: there is the "ubuntu-website" project in LP where you can file bugs
<greg-g> not sure about a website specific channel though
<mrooney> greg-g: okay, thanks :)
<mrooney> ahh, bug 262729
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262729 in ubuntu-website "Desktop tour says Mozilla Firefox Beta 5" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262729
<dholbach> good morning
<Yasumoto> hey dholbach, I know you're super busy, but if you have some time, if you could check out https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yasumoto7/five-a-day/icon_countdown (and maybe give some pointers :) that'd be a huge help
<dholbach> Yasumoto: I'd suggest you talk to thekorn about it - he's the mastermind behind the applet
<Yasumoto> dholbach: ah, good idea, thanks
<Yasumoto> thekorn: ping :)
<thekorn> hi dholbach and Yasumoto
<thekorn> let me get this branch
<Yasumoto> sweet
<Yasumoto> thekorn: the icon changes fine when I call the update_icon() method with the About window
<Yasumoto> but when it runs after a commit, it hangs and freezes
<Yasumoto> I'm sure there's a way to debug it and figure out exactly what the issue is, but so far I haven't been able to gather any info
<thekorn> righ, that's what I just found out ;)
<thekorn> Yasumoto, I got an good idea on how you implemented it,
<thekorn> I'm running iout of time right now,
<Yasumoto> thekorn: cool, no worries
<thekorn> but I will comment on the bugreport later today
<Yasumoto> sweet, thanks
<thekorn> but in general I think this is a good idea,
<thekorn> thanks for your work so far,
<Yasumoto> of course. the implementation may be a bit hokey, but it's a start
<james_w> is there a project for Ubuntu documentation? bug 268435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268435 in ubuntu "Documentation uses codenames, no match with release numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268435
<dholbach> james_w:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-doc ?
<james_w> dholbach: should have known, thanks :-)
<james_w> my VMs are not available at the moment
<james_w> does anyone have a test system that they could try something that may kill X and possibly prevent the user from logging in on?
<james_w> bug 240231
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240231 in policykit-gnome "PolicyKit hangs X if a password expires during the session " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240231
<james_w> well, they claim it hangs X, I'm just being paranoid about the other part
<Ampelbein> james_w: if a virtual machine is sufficient i can test
<james_w> Ampelbein: yeah, that's sufficient
<james_w> Ampelbein: is the bug clear about what you have to do?
<Ampelbein> looking
<james_w> I just want it confirmed so I can forward it
<Ampelbein> i'm not sure what "application with an unlock button" means. screensaver?
<Hobbsee> usually
<Ampelbein> ok, firing up a intrepid-vm
<james_w> Ampelbein: no, something that uses policykit
<james_w> Ampelbein: e.g. "time-admin"
<Ampelbein> ok
<Hobbsee> oh, that unlock
<Ampelbein> ok, i did sudo passwd <user> -e and started time-admin. pressing unlock brings up the "authenticate"-window, i am able to enter the (current, but expired) password. ~20 sec later a window comes "Could not autenticate - An unexpected error has occured". Closing this results in time-admin hanging. But X continues to run and when using xkill on the non-responsive time-admin window, I can continue working as normal.
<Ampelbein> oh, actually it's not time-admin hanging, but the "authenticate"-window (i assume thats policykit). Clicking close in time-admin closes time-admin.
<Ampelbein> but the authenticate window has to be killed by xkill
<Ampelbein> should i provide some screenshots?
<james_w> interesting
<james_w> so it's not as bad as the user says, but the policykit window still shouldn't hang
<james_w> is this Intrepid?
<Ampelbein> yes, intrepid.
<Ampelbein> with yesterdays updates.
<james_w> cool, thanks
<Ampelbein> i'll look for version
<james_w> could you update the bug with your findings?
<Ampelbein> policykit:
<Ampelbein>   Installed: 0.9-1ubuntu1
<Ampelbein> ssure
<Ampelbein> james_w: added comment, updated title and description
<james_w> Ampelbein: great, thanks
<james_w> I'll forward it shortly
<Ampelbein> james_w: np. i'm adding some screenshots.
<james_w> anyone on Intrepid running compiz?
<Ampelbein> james_w: i can.
<james_w> Ampelbein: great :-)
<Ampelbein> how do you want me to mangle my system? ;-)
<james_w> Ampelbein: can you open "users-admin" click "Unlock" and try moving the "Authorization" window, and the "users-admin" window?
<Ampelbein> sec
<james_w> I want to know if a bug has been fixed in Intrepid, or is just a difference in window managers
<james_w> shouldn't break your system this time
<Ampelbein> can move both
<Ampelbein> but after some time (~30 sec) an error pops up, "Could not authenticate"
<Ampelbein> (i did not enter my password in authenticate window, just moved both)
<Ampelbein> weird. i have to restart users-admin to bring up unlock again.
<Ampelbein> there seems to be a timeout
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> bug 201184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201184 in policykit "Unlocking administration tool gives an unexpected error" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201184
<Ampelbein> so, when i press unlock for first time and wait for the error to appear (Could not authenticate, an unexpected error occured) i cannot use users-admin until i restart it
<Ampelbein> even if i enter my password in authentication window.
<james_w> you just confirmed bug 202269 is fixed though, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202269 in policykit-gnome "policykit dialog movable after interaction" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202269
<Ampelbein> yeah.
<Ampelbein> strange. now my openvpn session to my employer faded after this timeout and i'm unable to get it back working. hmpf. should be just a coincidence, right? because i see no reason why openvpn is connected to policykit.
<Ampelbein> ok, works again. server has been restarted... weird coincidence.
<tech2000> Hi anyone here running Intrepid Ibex in any other language than English? that can check this bug I just filed to gnome...
<tech2000> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=551640
<ubottu> Gnome bug 551640 in general "Hardcoded path in GDM...???" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> tech2000: the bug described on launchpad and GNOME are not the same
<seb128> tech2000: it's normal that it doesn't use the user directory because the admin tools are ran by the admin user
<seb128> tech2000: the labels should be coherent though
<tech2000> yes, they are..   just wanted to see so it's not just my system here..  :(
<seb128> I don't get the issue on my system
<james_w> bug 148534 isn't a polkit-gnome bug, I may have seen this reported elsewhere, has anyone else seen it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 148534 in policykit-gnome "User can shutdown machine even if others are logged in" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148534
<seb128> in fact it does the same when using sudo right
<tech2000> seb128: ok..
<Ampelbein> james_w: bug 153706 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 153706 in gdm "Any user can reboot or shutdown computer when screen is locked" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153706
<james_w> yeah, similar
<james_w> have you ever seen a warning when shutting down by any method?
<james_w> I wonder how low down this needs to/can be fixed
<Ampelbein> since i'm the only user on my machine i don't have that problem.
<james_w> me too
<bddebian> Boo
<atrus> i filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/259786 a while ago, but it was marked as 'invalid' before I could get the requested information. it's in there now, is there anything that needs to be done to get the status updated (since i can't apparently change it myself)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259786 in network-manager "Hardy's NetworkManager often freezes between suspend and resume" [Undecided,Invalid]
<greg-g> atrus: if you are logged in you can change the status to New
<atrus> oh, indeed i can. i think my problem was that i tried to change the status and add descriptive text simulatenously... didn't seem to work before anyways.
<greg-g> ah, gotcha
<greg-g> thanks for reporting the bug and providing the extra info
<greg-g> just fyi: your bug was closed a bit prematurely, we usually wait 90 days after a request for information
<atrus> thanks
<mrooney> oh no, a five-a-day exception!
<mrooney> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> mrooney: pong, but in a call right now - just ask and I or somebody else will answer in a bit
<mrooney> dholbach: okay, I got the impression you had something to do with five-a-day, any ideas what http://dpaste.com/77212/ means? I am just doing something stupid?
<dholbach> mrooney: argh, that's a definite bug
<dholbach> mrooney: I'll take a look at it in an hour - should be easy to fix
<dholbach> we have another fix pending
<dholbach> one day I'll use unit tests...........
<mrooney> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> thanks mrooney
<norsetto> dholbach: will fixing 5-a-day counts towards the 5-a-day :-) ?
<dholbach> sure :-)
<dholbach> bbl
<dholbach> mrooney: uploaded, should be in PPA in a bit
<Syntux> Would you guys consider bug # 229641 a bug or should we convert it to a question ?
<bdmurray> bug 229641
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229641 in ubuntu "I can't find a lexmark x83 printer driver " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229641
<bdmurray> Syntux: probably a bug and should be about cupsys
<Syntux> bdmurray, but why not a question? I mean cupsys isn't responsible for getting all printers to work but getting them working if we have a driver
<Syntux> and bug 251219 should be a wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251219 in ubuntu "apple slim keyboard defaults to using a directional pad when it should default to a number pad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251219
<bdmurray> Syntux: I see your point but don't think there is a practical benefit from converting it to a question since someone has responded in the bug report.
<Syntux> ok
<Konstigt> did I do it right when I closed bug  260174 with fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260174 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260174
<bdmurray> Konstigt: yes, that looks good - thanks!
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've been looking at some apport-crashes w/o a package and alot of them are gvfs crashes.  Do you know if this is working right?
<bdmurray> The apport bit, not gvfs. ;)
<Tindor> hi, does anyone know whether the bug that the new adept can't select many packages at once has been reported
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hrm, I had a gvfs crash in the alpha 5 iso testing, but apport wouldn't submit it because there were newer packages available in the archive.
<asomething> Tindor: not sure, you could take a look here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept
<Tindor> asomething, thanks. I'm quite new to ubuntu and lauchpad and find it quite hard to navigate there
<jdstrand> does python-launchpad-bugs have code in place to set Bug.authentication? (eg via ~/.p-l-b-rc or something)
<bdmurray> jdstrand: ~/.python-launchpad-bugs.conf it looks like there is a cookies section
<jdstrand> bdmurray: is that documented somewhere? more importantly (for me), can you paste the contents of yours somewhere?
<mrooney> can someone confirm or deny that a version "0.11.6svn20080909-0ubuntu1" means it was pulled from SVN yesterday?
<james_w> mrooney: that is correct I think
<seb128> mrooney: the uploads history is easy to find on launchpad
<seb128> mrooney: what is your issue exactly?
<mrooney> seb128: well, you can probably tell me specifically since I was asking about rhythmbox (http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/rhythmbox)
<seb128> mrooney: ah your question was about the versionning and not about the version available
<mrooney> seb128: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374078 apparently was fixed in r5751 of rhythmbox svn
<ubottu> Gnome bug 374078 in iPod "Track transfer does not work for certain file names" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mrooney> so I was trying to figure out how to tell if Intrepid has that patch
<seb128> mrooney: right, that was fixed today, I'll do a new snapshot soon
<seb128> mrooney: apt-get source rhythmbox; edit rhytmbox-*/ChangeLog
<mrooney> seb128: today? 5751 is a long time ago, I think
<Konstigt> how is it possible that bug 241139 is set to importance low? shouldn't it be critical?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241139 in nautilus "Intrepid Ibex: Cannot access samba share "Unable to mount location"" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241139
<seb128> mrooney: ah, they fixed a bug similar today, feel free to close this one then
<mrooney> Konstigt: well it depends on how many people in impacts, among other things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<seb128> Konstigt: not everybody gets it, it's only samba, and changing to critical will not change the fact that the bug is an upstream one and the ubuntu team doesn't have anybody knowing gvfs good enough to work on that
<mrooney> seb128: okay so, in general, svnXXXXXXX means it was synced from svn on that date though, right? so one can expect all fixes committed to svn before that?
<danbhfive> Konstigt: I agree with seb128.  Its listed as an upstream bug
<Konstigt> i would say a quite big percent of the ubuntu users use samba daily. maybe changing to critical doesn't help very much since it's an upstream bug but I think it would be more correct to have it as a critical. this is in my opinion an absolute blocker for intrepid.
<seb128> mrooney: right
<seb128> Konstigt: we might have intrepid next year then
<seb128> Konstigt: trying to create a lock situation? ;-)
<danbhfive> Konstigt: well, you should sell your case to the gnome devs, and get them to list it as critical.  I wouldn't worry.  I bet they'll fix it
<danbhfive> Konstigt: actually, I looked again.  That bug does block intrepid
<danbhfive> for gvfs, its listed as 8.10 milestone
<eu_mesmo> hello
<eu_mesmo> Is there a way to know whether it's being working on a bug?
<eu_mesmo> I posted a bug some time ago and have no answers in the thread
<danbhfive> eu_mesmo: I think its tough to get an answer unless someone confirms your bug
<eu_mesmo> seems it has been accepted for the next ubuntu version, but not for the 8.04..
<Ampelbein> eu_mesmo: due to the high amount of bugs filed this unfortunately happens
<Ampelbein> eu_mesmo: can you give a bug number?
<eu_mesmo> it has been confiremed for the next version..
<eu_mesmo> yep: 251781
<Ampelbein> bug #251781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251781 in hal "[intrepid] Unable to mount USB memory devices" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251781
<eu_mesmo> yes, I started the bug, then Matthew confirmed for intrepid
<eu_mesmo> but I have the bug in 8.04...
<eu_mesmo> and know at least of one person that is having the same issue...
<Ampelbein> eu_mesmo: since the problem is kernel-related one solution would be to upgrade your hardy to the latest intrepid-kernel, using the intrepid-repos just for that issue.
<eu_mesmo> mmm, but is there a way to upgrade just the kernel and not the whole distro using the repos?
<eu_mesmo> (in gentoo you can do that, thought that wasn't possible in debian distros...)
<Ampelbein> eu_mesmo: sure, just install the kernel-image and remove the intrepid repos.
<eu_mesmo> oh, interesting
<eu_mesmo> and after doing so, won't it ask in any upgrade to downgrade the kernel?
<danbhfive> eu_mesmo: heh, no
<eu_mesmo> oh, ok
<danbhfive> you have to do something called pinning if you want a downgrade to happen
<danbhfive> regardless, the default is to never downgrade
<eu_mesmo> ok, that's a good fix. I'll try that. Thank you very much for your help
<eu_mesmo> goodbye and thanks again
<dupondje> libgnomekbd-common got upgraded, and needs a newer version of libgnomekbd2
<dupondje> but there isn't a new version of libgnomekbd2 yet ?
<seb128> dupondje: no, the soname changed and the library is named libgnomekbd3 now
<dupondje> gnome-applets etc needs libgnomekbd2 ...
<seb128> dupondje: that's called a transition, wait for those to have build, libgnomekbd needed to build first, then the new library needed to be published then other applications can be rebuilt using the new library
<dupondje> oh ok :)
<seb128> dupondje: rebuild updates have been uploaded, try again after the next update in one hour
<dupondje> i'll do :) thx
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/266956
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 266956 in fglrx-installer "fglrx fails to compile with 2.6.27-2 kernel" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dupondje> should be fixxed asap imo :x
<james_w> seb128: is "Adjust date and time" from the context menu of the clock applet screwed for you as it is for me?
<james_w> I can't set a time higher than "11:29:29"
<dupondje> you can only ajust time in the morning ;)
<seb128> james_w: yes
<james_w> hmm, time-admin doesn't do much better it seems
<james_w> is there a bug open?
<jibel> james_w: yes there is one.
<james_w> thanks
<seb128> james_w: it has the same bug?
<jibel> bug 267892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267892 in gnome-system-tools "[time-admin] unable to manually adjust the clock past 13:49:49" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267892
<james_w> that's the badger
<seb128> weird bug
<dupondje> isn't 13:49:49 some int/long limit ?
<dupondje> I can't even change anything in the time settings ... :p
<dupondje> all gray'ed out
<jibel> james_w: I've submitted a report upstream.
<james_w> jibel: for which?
<james_w> time-admin?
<jibel> yes time-admin
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> I'm looking in to it
<james_w> it may be an oobs issue
<james_w> no the panel doesn't use oobs
<james_w> it's either gtk, or a mistake with either the wrapping or the width I think
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080911 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mrooney> hm, what might I do with bug 268752?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268752 in ubuntu-meta "[Intrepid] alpha 5 wallpaper is still stylized Hardy Heron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268752
<james_w> reassign it to the wallpapers package to start I would say
<james_w> tell them it's being worked on and should be changed before release
<bdmurray> james_w: probably ubuntu-artwork rather
<james_w> ah, ok
<bdmurray> or maybe not
<bdmurray> ubuntu-wallpapers looks right
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-11
<mrooney> james_w: well now I have been unable to resist giving ubuntu-wallpapers a hug. I see you Confirmed bug 198563, but I can't figure out where they are called "Simple Ubuntu"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 198563 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Both wallpapers called "Simple Ubuntu"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198563
<james_w> I remember confirming it, let me look
<james_w> yeah, still present
<james_w> in the tooltips of the preview images
<james_w> in "Preferences->Appearance"
<mrooney> hmm, I don't notice that on Hardy, Elephant says "Elephant" but the Heron and the Heron-less both say "Ubuntu"
<james_w> I can't see where it's set in the package though
<mrooney> james_w: are you testing on Intrepid and noticing something different from me?
<james_w> I'm on Intrepid
<mrooney> oh okay, so to clarify the bug isn't that two things have the same name, but that Elephant is improperly named, right?
<james_w> and have "Ubuntu" for plain brown, and "Simple Ubuntu" for the heron and elephant
<james_w> I think they are all misnamed
<mrooney> I would think the plain brown and heron should be swapped
<mrooney> yeah haha
<mrooney> james_w: still looking for it in the package? or gave up?
<james_w> I was looking at something else for a minute
<james_w> I had pretty much given up
<mrooney> can I apt-get source for Intrepid on Hardy?
<james_w> know of a way to extract metadata from .png files?
<james_w> mrooney: yeah, add an Intrepid deb-src line
<bdmurray> strings!
<james_w> not so good on .png apparently :-)
<james_w> mrooney: apt-get source will always pull from Intrepid then. You can override with e.g. "apt-get source ubuntu-wallpapers/hardy" I believe
<mrooney> james_w: something like "deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted" ?
<james_w> I think that's right
<bdmurray> mrooney: that's correct
<bdmurray> james_w: actually I think pkgname/release is broken
<bdmurray> however you can do pkgname=versionnumber
<mrooney> james_w: it's right in ubuntu-wallpapers.xml.in :]
<mrooney> I think anyway, it mirrors what I see in Hardy, though it should have pulled the intrepid version I would expect...
<james_w> it's not what's in my /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ubuntu-wallpapers.xml though
<james_w> I have Ubuntu/Ubuntu/Elephant there
<mrooney> yeah that is what my xml.in looks like here
<mrooney> did I not grab the Intrepid source maybe?
<james_w> yeah, it's just not what I see in the tooltips
<mrooney> oh, they match up on Hardy for me, hrmph
<mrooney> if my Intrepid install wasn't so sketchy I'd just try it :)
<emet> sometimes people submit nonsensical or hard to understand bug reports, is there any way to handle these?
<hggdh> emet, try to understand and, of course, ask for clarification ;-)
<hggdh> what is the bug?
<emet> bug 268758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268758 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashes when vmware-workstation running" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268758
<emet> I fixed the spelling in the subject
<emet> that's okay right?
<Hobbsee> take them out the back of the parking lot and enlighten them....
<Hobbsee> ahem!
<Hobbsee> emet: do we distribute vmware-workstation?
<emet> I don't think so
<emet> I really doubt that's what it crashed though
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> the retracer might come up with something.
<mrooney> hm, bug 268784 is interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268784 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] suggestion for better summary information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268784
<Hobbsee> interesting...
<Hobbsee> Fetched 33.9MB in 54s (621kB/s)
<Hobbsee> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<Hobbsee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Hobbsee> yet trying it again works fine.
<kees> sbeattie: have you been involved in the hardy kernel SRUing?  I'm trying to figure out how close the -proposed kernel is to getting published.
<sbeattie> kees: not really, I tested one item.
<kees> sbeattie: okay, I'll go ask the kernel folks
<bcurtiswx> Bug Control: Bug 268795 needs to be marked wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268795 in virtualbox-ose "Intrepid: please update virtualbox to 2.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268795
<bcurtiswx> thank you
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: okay, looks reasonable, done!
<bcurtiswx> mrooney: ty :-)
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, i grew up in greece.  just read you go to RIT.
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: oh neat! indeed
<mrooney> where are you now?
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, i graduated from SUNY Oswego, now im a Computational Science Grad student at george mason uni in VA
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: oh that sounds exciting. using your education to help out ubuntu as well, apparently?
<bcurtiswx> that is correct.  Goal is to become an ubuntu member
<mrooney> nice, good luck!
<bcurtiswx> thank you!
<hggdh> hum. bug 268784 is actually a good idea, at least on the first part
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268784 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] suggestion for better summary information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268784
<hggdh> so is bug 268791, by the same reporter
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268791 in ubuntu "Duplicates could be displayed all at once on One page." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268791
<hggdh> I crossed by the reporter on bug 120527, BTW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120527 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Sagemath.  Open Source Mathematics Software." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120527
<mrooney> hggdh: yeah, they are more meta bugs like, how bugs should be filed, I wonder what we should do with them
<bcurtiswx> i've wondered the same thing
<hggdh> so do I, so do I... perhaps a good idea is to circulate them to the bugsquad/bug-control lists
<bcurtiswx> whats the bugsquad list, i've been meaning to subscribe
<hggdh> part is under our (theoretical) umbrella, part is LP
<hggdh> these are the mailing lists we use to discuss bug work
<bcurtiswx> sorry, i meant whats the website to subscribe
<bcurtiswx> :-X its late and my brain has stopped on my
<hggdh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<bcurtiswx> me*
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, ^^
<bcurtiswx> thank you hggdh :)
<hggdh> welcome
<hggdh> BTW -- if any of you deal with mathematics, Sage is a cool system
<mrooney> hmm bug 268800 confuses me as kmenuedit doesn't seem to be a package in Intrepid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268800 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Intrepid, kmenuedit has duplicate entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268800
<mrooney> can anyone enlighten me?
<Hobbsee> mrooney: it's part of kdebase / libs / one of them.
<Hobbsee> or, used to be, anyway.
<hggdh> seems to be there, per dpkg -S
<hggdh> kdebase-workspace-bin
<mrooney> Hobbsee: hmm...searching for it on packages.ubuntu.com only shows up to Hardy
<Hobbsee> ah yes, the kde4-based names changed.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: it changed names, as did lot of kde's stuff, with the 3-->4 transition.
<hggdh> which made me rather confused...
<Hobbsee> hggdh: tell me about it...i didn't help package it for a very good reason ;)
<mrooney> hggdh: ah, are you saying the new name is kdebase-workspace-bin?
<mrooney> of kmenuedit
<hggdh> mrooney, correct for kde4
<mrooney> it seems like the packages list should inform me of that
<bcurtiswx> is rmadison a really useful tool?
<hggdh> what we should do is build is a database with all of that, and give it a web interface, so you could search similar to apt-cache search (and really get results)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, if you are looking for a package, and you know the correct name of the package, yes
<hggdh> OTH, if you do *not* know the package name, it is worth nothing
<bcurtiswx> haha, i figured that out
<bcurtiswx> if only they'd build in a wild card selection
<bcurtiswx> like virtualbox* for example
<hggdh> mrooney, 'whereis kmenuedit', followed by 'dpkg -S' on the result
<Hobbsee> bcurtiswx: YES!
<Hobbsee> (as for rmadison being useful
<Hobbsee> )
<persia> mrooney: Alternately, you can shortcut it for an executable with `dpkg -S $(which kmenuedit)` (not that kmenuedit is necessarily an executable, but it is sometimes faster than going through possibly many whereis entries
<hggdh> yes, much simpler. Even better cuz 'which' will work on the current path, while 'whereis' has a hardcoded path (if I remember correctly)
<persia> hggdh: whereis is hardcoded, but it also searches for things that aren't binaries, which can be useful in some cases.
<mrooney> hi persia! medium-time no see!
<persia> locate is even more powerful: assuming it's been installed overnight, it can find anything anywhere by name (and doesn't take anything like the time required for the newer indexers that care about things like file content or file type)
<persia> mrooney: Hi.  I've been busy, but had a bit of time now, and thought I'd comment :)
<mrooney> oh I didn't mean to imply you were gone, just that I haven't seen you, I guess we've both been busy :)
<hggdh> persia, wasn't locate taken out of standard installs?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: slocate changed to mlocate, on desktops, and got deleted on servers, iirc?
<persia> hggdh: Plus, mlocate is easy for triagers to install, and is a handy tool.
 * persia uses locate all the time when which isn't enough to track down the right package for a bug
<persia> I also find `grep -r $(name) /usr/share/applications/` to be useful when a submitter reports the name of the menu item, but that doesn't happen to match a package name.
<mrooney> I only have used locate to find files on my computer
<persia> That finds out which .desktop file defines the menu entry, and one can then use dpkg -S to find the package responsible.
<persia> mrooney: If you know the command line, which is usually a bit faster, as it only has to search the current $PATH, rather than the filesystem contents index.
<persia> (mind you, both are typically fast enough not to really notice)
<hggdh> Hobsee, yes, this sounds, on my meager memory, more like it... thanks
<Hew> Hey guys. My ubuntu-bugcontrol subscription is due to expire in seven days. Can someone renew this for me?
<persia> Hew: You need to catch one of bdmurray, heno, pedro, jorge, or ogasawara.  I'd recommend trying on the other side of the day, as this tends to be a time that none of them are about (although there are exceptional days)
<Hew> persia: No worries, I'll ask again later tonight :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> dholbach: hola
<dholbach> hiya mac
<dholbach> maco!
<Hew> Could someone look at bug #261685? The E100 supports ogg vorbis and flac, but when I transfer these files using rhythmbox, it turns them all into mp3. Is this the same bug, or a new one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261685 in hal-info "HAL entries for iRiver E100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261685
<maco> dholbach: hew was asking for his bug control subscription to be renewed about a half hour ago, by the way
<dholbach> maco: I'm not an admin of the team
<dholbach> and as far as I know you can renew it yourself, can't you?
<maco> oh sorry
<maco> *shrug* i'm not on the team
<dholbach> ... yet
<Hew> I need to have the subscription renewed by an admin of the team. I'll ask again a bit later :-)
 * maco thought dholbach was in the list persia mentioned
<ogasawara> Hew: what's your launchpad id?
<Hew> ogasawara: hew
<ogasawara> Hew: ok, it should be renewed
<ogasawara> Hew: I think you'll get an email in a sec
<Hew> ogasawara: yep, it has been. Thanks a lot :-)
<LimCore> recent kmail asks me each time for my passphrase to openpgp... this is really bad... known problem?  Also, kmail seems to be riddled with other openpgp bugs I found... still :/
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/268925
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268925 in kdepim "openpgp asks each time for pin/passphrase to the key instead caching it (kgpg? gpg agent is not helping)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> LimCore: likely an issue with your GPG agent, rather than with kmail: there've been a few reports of problems with agents in intrepid.
<LimCore> Im using 8.04
<Pres-Gas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged]
<Pres-Gas> Why is there soooooo many duplicates on this?  I am getting mail bombed.
<Hew> Pres-Gas: It affects a lot of people. Unsubscribe if you don't want to receive mail about it.
<Pres-Gas> One of the mailings is has a subject line regarding ati catalyst video driver
<Pres-Gas> I am fine with getting it if the subject line of all of them stayed the same...I was afraid something was amiss.
<Hew> Pres-Gas: Sebastien regularly cleans up all the dupes. If it's marked as a duplicate, then it's safe to say it's the same issue.
<Hew> Pres-Gas: If you are referring to bug 258720, just look at the bug description and the stacktrace. It's pretty clear it's the same issue.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258720 in gvfs "ati catalyst video driver app, ?? fiesty fawn worked what happened? (dup-of: 252174)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258720
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<mrooney> Hmm, what interesting definition of a day 5-a-day has. Does anyone know the day cutoffs in GMT?
<abby87> sleep event is there in acpi right? or acpi-support?
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you :)
<bddebian> :)
<jwendell> hi, pedro_
<pedro_> hey jwendell, how's going?
<pedro_> jwendell: going to latinoware?
<jwendell> pedro_, yep, and about you?
<pedro_> i think so yep, just waiting for izabel to confirm some dates
<jwendell> pedro_, the forum is from oct-30 until 01-nov
<jwendell> pedro_, why a crash should have a valgrind log when it already has a good backtrace?
<pedro_> jwendell: right, but in the email izabel sent us she said that we could arrive there the 28/29 so i'm asking here the right dates for that in order to ask for a couple of days at the job
<pedro_> jwendell: well for example if the crash is related to a memory allocation it should have a valgrind log to see what's causing that issue
<pedro_> valgrind helps better there, gdb doesn't really show anything
<jwendell> pedro_, you just closed a bug even without ask upstream...
<pedro_> jwendell: number?
<jwendell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/257371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257371 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_cache_push_magazine()" [Medium,Invalid]
<pedro_> jwendell: well that's correct i did closed that because we indeed need a valgrind log as Seb asked you
<pedro_> jwendell: you can take the bug upstream if you want to but they probably are going to ask you for the same info
<jwendell> pedro_, ok, my doubt is: Why asking for a valgrind log even if you're not sure the cause of the problem
<jwendell> it makes the life of bug reporters too much difficult
<pedro_> jwendell: so what can we do ? just close them?
<jwendell> pedro_, forward it upstream and let developers decide if they want valgrind log
<pedro_> if you can reproduce it that's ok if it happens again and you likely know how to reproduce it please get a valgrind log
<pedro_> jwendell: alright , you're welcome to do so ;-)
<pedro_> but as said they are probably going to ask for the same info
<seb128> what is the discussion about?
<pedro_> seb128: bug 257371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257371 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_cache_push_magazine()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257371
<pedro_> jwendell:  is asking why we ask for valgrind logs on memory corruption bugs
<seb128> because stacktraces are not revelant usually when there is a corruption
<pedro_> he thinks that upstream should decide if they want it or not and we should forward them anyways
<pedro_> seb128: that's what i said
<pedro_> s/it/if
<seb128> no
<seb128> that's a question of whether we want to throw everything at upstream or send them quality bugs
<seb128> we decided to try having some quality there
<jwendell> the question is:
<seb128> jwendell: but nothing prevent you to forward your bugs on bugzilla yourself if you want though
<jwendell> in order to get a good backtrace it's enough to install some -dbg packages
<jwendell> this is easy to people
<jwendell> but a valgrind log is not so easy, so, most bugs will be closed as invalid
<seb128> only corruption ones
<jwendell> seb128, how do you know if a bug is corruption memory or not? do you look through logs and backtraces?
<seb128> jwendell: yes, crashes in g_slice are corruptions
<seb128> usually that's something trying to use an incorrect pointed or something has been freed already
<seb128> s/pointed/pointer
<jwendell> as a developer I already got some bugs like that, and, for me, a backtrace was enough
<jwendell> I was able to identify the bug with a decent bt
<seb128> jwendell: so tell me where the bug is from this e-d-s stacktrace
<jwendell> that's not the point of my question
<jwendell> I'd like to improve the file of bug reporters
<jwendell> s/file/life/
<seb128> upstream doesn't look at most of the crashes anyway
<jwendell> hehe
<seb128> so I prefer to send good ones
<jwendell> true in this case (evo)
<seb128> rather than some which are known to not be really useful but could be used to do detective work anyway
<seb128> valgrind is not that hard to use
<seb128> you just have one command to run usually
<seb128> it's a bit different for session services
<jwendell> back to my crash, it's unreproducible, I didn't even remember what I was doing...
<seb128> but it gives useful clue on where the variable is freed where the stacktrace usually doesn't
<seb128> right, upstream has thousand of suchs bugs
<seb128> I don't judge use to send "that happened once, there is no other details and no valgrind log" bugs, they just pile in bugzilla for nothing
<seb128> s/use/useful
<jwendell> ok, I see the point
<seb128> as said you are feel to contribute and forward those bugs, that's an opensource project
<seb128> but I'm not wanting to do that
<seb128> s/feel/free
<jwendell> seb128, I know, I was question about Ubuntu triage
<jwendell> seb128, I understand now
<seb128> good ;-)
<seb128> jwendell: btw you didn't reply yesterday, what do you need in the new gdm version? (curious about it)
<jwendell> seb128, I just want to try it, to have a strong opinion about it, because people are going to ask me about new Ubuntu with old GDM at our local events
<seb128> jwendell: I'll try to upload the new version to a ppa tomorrow
<jwendell> seb128, it will need consolekit 0.3
<seb128> jwendell: why? I tried the current svn yesterday and it runs on my intrepid
<jwendell> seb128, mccann told me
<seb128> they are just making sure distros will not use it ;-)
<jwendell> haha
<stiV> kees you just marked the bug i reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/269014 as a duplicate ... but i don't think it is. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/243630 describes an error where the CONTENT of the gzipped files gets signed instead of the file itself - the checksum is right there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269014 in apt "sha256 checksums in release files for all gzipped files broken (dup-of: 243630)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243630 in soyuz "Apt and Soyuz generating release files with invalid SHA256 signatures" [High,Confirmed]
<stiV> but at the moment ALL the sha256 checksums of gzipped files are exactly the same
<stiV> i think this is a different problem ...
<kees> stiV: oh?  let me go read more closely, sorry about that!  I thought it was a feisty vs hardy thing.  one sec
<kees> stiV: yikes.  yeah.
<stiV> ﻿i don't know who else is using sha256, but reprepro is. i don't know what to relate this bug to ... it's not a bug of apt itself, just of the signing process i guess
<stiV> signing == checksum calculation
<kees> stiV: thanks for the heads-up on that -- the archive admins are looking into it right now.
<kees> stiV: btw, the bug is in "Soyuz" the tool that does the archive creations.  (The bug has been updated to reflect that.)
<stiV> thanks for the info!
<bdmurray> ogasawara: do you have an intrepid testing comment I could copy?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: you mean you didn't get the 9123491234 call for testing emails? :)  Just a sec I think I have a condensed version
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I deleted them all!
<ogasawara> hehe
<ogasawara> bdmurray: the test bug should have the long version (typo included).  or you can use something probably like http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22068
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, thanks
<bdmurray> ogasawara: can you lend any insight into bug 225258?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225258 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.24 make pdfdocs fails" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225258
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I haven't tried to build the kernel docs in a while
<bdmurray> ogasawara: okay, the bug would be related to the doc not the doc making tool though right?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I believe so
<hwilde> [69486.326312] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [wpa_supplicant:4379]
<hwilde> what info would you like to submit this as a bug
<ogasawara> hwilde: what kernel are you using?  I've seen a few bugs with similar errors being fixed with 2.6.27
<hwilde> 2.6.24-19-generic :(
<ogasawara> hwilde: ah.  so how reproducible is it?
<hwilde> it's only two months old but I buess i'm out of date
<hwilde> it's not reproducible like on demand
<hwilde> but it happens over and over and over
<ogasawara> hwilde:  it would be best if you could try the 2.6.27 if possible
<hwilde> I guess I will start building a new image :/
<hwilde> do you have bug #s
<ogasawara> hwilde: not off the top of my head, but just a sec and let my try to search
<hwilde> I found plenty of cpu lockups, but not specifically referencing wpa_supplicant
<james_w> ogasawara: hey hey, what's the tag you are using for .27 regressions?
<ogasawara> james_w: regression-2.6.27
<james_w> thanks
<ogasawara> james_w: feel free to ping me with the bug id too
<ogasawara> hwilde: bug 256433 - but not exactly the same as what you may be seeing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256433 in linux "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 11s! [khubd:1598]" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256433
<hwilde> nah my khubd is happy
<hwilde> already been there done that
<james_w> ogasawara: bug 262853 (it's not directly in linux)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262853 in ov51x-jpeg "ov51x-jpeg-source (even latest version 1.5.8) won't build against kernel 2.6.27" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262853
<ogasawara> james_w: ok thanks
<hwilde> ogasawara, so, I can't just upgrade this machine bc it's remote and behind a customer firewall...
<hwilde> is there some way I can push all the required packages to it ?
<ogasawara> hwilde:  you'll probably have to copy the .deb file over then
<james_w> ogasawara: upstream don't have a bug tracker, but it's reported a couple of times on their mailing list, no response yet
<ogasawara> james_w: thanks, yah that's one where the kernel's not like to change so the ov51x-jpeg-source will need to be updated
<james_w> ogasawara: sure, it happened for Hardy as well
<ogasawara> james_w: but it is good for us to note what's breaking due to the 2.6.27 shift
<CarlF1> http://dpaste.com/77517/  whacked formatting on line 38 - is that a bug, and what package?
<bdmurray> CarlF1: looks like apport
<CarlF1> bdmurray: thanks
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/269170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269170 in network-manager "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> hggdh: hi!
<hggdh> bdmurray, hi
<hggdh> so... how was the hug day? Or is?
<bdmurray> hggdh: fine, not much activity in the channel but some on the wiki page
<hggdh> cool. Just got back from the day's work (still to go out & have dinner)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-12
<bdmurray> I'll leave some bugs for you then. ;)
<hggdh> :-) thanks
<bdmurray> bug 263533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263533 in ubuntu "Intrepid: MacBook Pro screen is missing in choose screen system menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263533
<bdmurray> anybody have a guess at what menu they are talking about?
<hggdh> perhaps hardware choice?
<bdmurray> it's a mystery to me - could be screen resolution too
<mrooney> Sorry if slightly off-topic, but does anyone know details of UDS Sponsorship such as who reviews applications (is it a team?), and a general magnitude for how many people are being sponsored?
<mrooney> Also if there is a better channel I can ask there :)
<james_w> mrooney: there will be a few people reviewing the applications
<james_w> sponsorship is probably of the order of 50 people
<james_w> maybe not quite that many
<james_w> though it could all be different this time
<mrooney> james_w: Okay, I am just trying to get an idea of, if the people reviewing will know me or not, and if I have any chance :)
<james_w> the people reviewing won't know everyone
<james_w> but they would ask the relevant people who would know them
<mrooney> sounds good
<xteejx> Hi guys, haven't been on here in a LONG time, but can someone have a quick look at LP#:269193 please?
<mrooney> bug 269193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269193 in ubuntu "[hardy] Realtek 8187 wifi overheating problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269193
<xteejx> ahhh is that the syntax now
<mrooney> xteejx: :)
<xteejx> mrooney: thanks :)
<mrooney> james_w: I have started to get into development a little (I'm a CS major) and was thinking UDS was a great way to really get into the mix
<james_w> mrooney: it would be
<james_w> however, lots of people obviously want to go
<xteejx> I haven't a clue why the wifi is overheating could it be a kernel problem with this particular brand setting the TX power too high causing it to overheat?
<james_w> it seems like this time there is more emphasis on getting attendees to lead sessions and drive ideas
<bdmurray> mrooney: is ubotu part of your application?
<mrooney> bdmurray: hm, I don't think I put it in there, though it's on my wiki which is linked to from my launchpad
<mrooney> james_w: I know, I'd really love to lead a discussion / present on alternate desktop input schemes
<bdmurray> mrooney: your plans for it might be interesting
<mrooney> like new docks and launchers and input paradigms
<mrooney> bdmurray: that's true, could you recommend an email address to follow up with re: my application? I wanted to include some more stuff, and a brief synopsis of where I think EeeBotu could go would be neat
<xteejx> Hello again guys... is bug 269193 formatted out ok I tried to get all teh info I could but I didn't know what package to assign it to - kernel or network-manager wasn't sure
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269193 in ubuntu "[hardy] Realtek 8187 wifi overheating problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269193
<james_w> xteejx: probably kernel
<xteejx> james_w: Thanks! Is there any way for now I can reduce the tx power to stop it happening as a kinda 'quick fix'?
<xteejx> If you know...:)
<james_w> I don't know, sorry
<xteejx> Ok no problem, does anyone else know how to change the TX power on a wifi card within the terminal as a short-term solution for bug 269193?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269193 in ubuntu "[hardy] Realtek 8187 wifi overheating problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269193
<bdmurray> It might be an option to the kernel module look at 'modinfo modulename'
<xteejx> bdmurray: OK I'll have a look, thanks :)
<bdmurray> You could also try Intrepid with a Live CD! :-)
<xteejx> True, but the problem is the Ubuntu PC is half a mile away and its 12:56am lol
<bdmurray> that's an interesting predicament
<bdmurray> you'd probably have to unload and reload the module to be able to set an option
<xteejx> Hmm, it is...it's actually my partners machine, so I can't get to it.
<xteejx> How do I do that, sorry I'm a bit rusty...
<bdmurray> rmmod; modprobe module option
<xteejx> ahhhh thanks hehe :)
<xteejx> One question, how do I find out which wifi driver is in use? Sorry
<bdmurray> look at the output of lsmod and guess?
<xteejx> thanks!
<bdmurray> removing the module will drop the wifi connection though
<xteejx> Its kool I know that one lol I'm not that rusty ;)
<mrooney> bdmurray: would you mind checking out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotuSpec and seeing if the there are any use cases I missed under subscriptions or if I should change anything?
<hggdh> mrooney, not that it helps any, but I like it
<hggdh> although I am not sure how censoring could be enforced
<hggdh> what about the ability to route bugs to specialised channels (e.g., xorg bugs with its channel, Evolution with its own, etc)
<mrooney> hggdh: thanks! I thought I covered that in the first bullet point, maybe it wasn't clear
<hggdh> yes, could be a bit expanded
<mrooney> hggdh: would you mind doing it? then it can have a different viewpoint!
<mrooney> by the way, is there anything new I should push to bzr?
<hggdh> no, not yet (got busy earning a life)
<hggdh> but I was thinking it might be a good idea to move IRC read to something more complete. With your plan, it now makes a lot of sense
<hggdh> like twisted-words, for example
<hggdh> mrooney, darn it! You put me back with my programmer helmet (which I thought I had already retired from) ;-)
<hggdh> mrooney, you would like t=me to add the text to the wiki?
<mrooney> hggdh: :) sure if you don't mind, just so it has explanations from two viewpoints
<mrooney> so more people "get it"
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> np
<hggdh> mrooney, first try in. I also added picking up on bugs from other common BTSs
<Guest51834> i have a bug for you guys...
<Guest51834> how come the font on this page looks so messed up? http://mpt.net.nz/archive/2008/08/01/free-software-usability
<hggdh> Guest51834, thank you, but I am unsure what this has to do with us. Could you please expand a bit?
<Guest51834> sorry,
<Guest51834> on my ubuntu systems the font rendering on that page is fubared
<Guest51834> on my friends mac it's not
<Guest51834> the text looks normal and is readable there
<Guest51834> hence, i'm assuming there's a bug somwhere
<hggdh> Guest51834, the best bet would be to open a bug, describe what browser you use (and its version), your Ubuntu version, and add -- ideally -- screenshots
<Guest51834> yeah, been thinking about it but i dont know how to do a bug report
<hggdh> if you could get screenshots from your friend's mac, it would be even better
<Guest51834> it looks the same in both firefox and opera
<Guest51834> already have one :)
<hggdh> go to https://bugs.launchpad.net; also please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<AbtZ> too much to read at 3.30 am :(
<hggdh> on firefox you can use Help/Report a problem to open the bug
<hggdh> this will add all necessary version information; then it is just attaching the screenshot(s), and -- of course -- describing what happens
<AbtZ> sweet
<AbtZ> i forget the name of the font though
<AbtZ> ah, think it's palatino
<hggdh> don't worry about it, although you can always use the "view source" of the browser to look for the font
<AbtZ> what's the html syntax that defines the font to be used?
<AbtZ> i searched the source for "font", but didn't get any results
<AbtZ> also, it seems like i can only attach one screenshot?
<AbtZ> nvm, made a second post
<AbtZ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269226 in firefox-3.0 "Web page font rendering issues (palatino font)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> no, you can attach one file per time
<AbtZ> there i filed my first bug report
<hggdh> good. One small step, etc ,etc
<AbtZ> hehe
<AbtZ> i can live with that particular page being rendered improperly
<AbtZ> what i don't like is that the font renders quite well on my snotty friends mac ;)
<hggdh> if it helps any, mine displays the same thing yours does
<hggdh> so you are not alone
<AbtZ> yes, i'm assuming this is an ubuntu/linux problem
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> interesting
<hggdh> I was playing around on the page, and suddenly my ffox started displaying it extremely nice
<AbtZ> oh?
<AbtZ> how did you solve it?
<hggdh> nah, just a result of mesing around showing style sheets, css, etc
<hggdh> it is now back to normal (which is to say, ugly)
<hggdh> but it really seems like the rendering is bad
<hggdh> ah well. bed calls me now
<AbtZ> hmm
<AbtZ> all right
<AbtZ> thanks for you help
<AbtZ> hopefully someone who knows takes a look at the report
<hggdh> AbtZ, lets see if someone with the necessary knowledge looks at it soon
<hggdh> yes
<AbtZ> g'night
<hggdh|away> g'night
<bcurtiswx> question for bug control: I have confirmed bug 269226 and it appears there is enough information for it to be triaged.  I wonder if this is something I can hand off to you guys (to set to triage) or if its something that should be sent upstream (and if so, should I take care of this)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269226 in firefox-3.0 "Web page font rendering issues (palatino font)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269226
<mrooney> hmmm
<bcurtiswx> check through dupes, couldn't find anything
<greg-g> just so I know, how do you find out what font is being used by Firefox in that case?
<bcurtiswx> i use firebug to see whats coded into the pages
<bcurtiswx> but i know theres a program that tells you whats being sent between the server and firefox.. i can't remember it
<bcurtiswx> that may tell you
<bcurtiswx> not sure thoug
<bcurtiswx> h
<greg-g> thanks bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> np
<maco> so what's convention when a bug is confirmed but there's not enough info to mark the package?  if you ask for info and mark it incomplete, should it be marked off the bug day list to avoid repeating the same bugs, or should it be left alone?
<mrooney> maco: I think that counts as "hugged"
<maco> mrooney: ok
<dholbach> good morning
<maco> morning...in your area
<dholbach> maco: I'm not going to say "good morning to you Daniel, hello there techno_freak, good night bdmurray, good afternoon persia, etc" :-)
<maco> dholbach: mmm? oh sorry, i meant that as a reply "good morning in your time zone" better?
<dholbach> oh ok, np :-)
<dholbach> maybe I need some more coffee :)
<maco> the internet is funny like that
<maco> there are usually hugday stats showing how many bugs changed over how much time during hug day and whatnot, aren't there?
<maco> oh wait, i see it on the last one.  when do those usually get posted?
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<nullack> Ping seb128 : quick one RE bug 256494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256494 in compiz "compiz turned on again during update after I had desktop effects turned off" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256494
<seb128> nullack: hi
<nullack> seb128 Hi mate
<seb128> nullack: about your crashes discussion on the list
<nullack> sure, shoot
<seb128> - debug version by default wouldn't work, we could build CDs
<seb128> - the apport bugs are automatically retraced using debug symbols
<nullack> Whats missing in the retrace to see bug squaders then marking it as invalid due to no backtrace?
<seb128> see bug #267014 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267014 in gconf-editor "gconf-editor crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_value_copy()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267014
<seb128> nullack: sometimes the retracing fails for some reason (versions changed, crash while upload issue, etc)
<seb128> not sure why, the debugging toolchain is not trivial
<seb128> there is just case or the crashdump doesn't give you a good stacktrace
<nullack> Yeah, or it might be an optimised compile that cant be
<seb128> in some case that a retracer bug, in some case that's gdb not doing a good job, in some case that's there is upload issues
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm not sure what issue you try to address there
<nullack> Basically I see a problem, and Im interested in us trying to identify an easier way for users to respond
<seb128> we close bugs which don't have enough informations to be worked on, which seems fair enough
<nullack> right now they dont, the devs dont get the feedback they need and the problem doesnt get resolved
<seb128> let's formulate this way (random numbers for the example)
<seb128> ubuntu gets 300 crash report a week
<pochu> thanks dholbach!
<seb128> 260 of those are good and not close
<seb128> closed
<seb128> we have the manpower to work on 10 of those
<seb128> do you think the not-good ones handling is the issue?
<seb128> we still have 250 good bugs we don't work on already
<seb128> why should we spend effort trying to figure details about the few which are broken if we have plenty of good ones already we could work on
<nullack> Because your missing one key thing
<nullack> The user experience and how it is broken should be the determining factor
<persia> And for a number of the not-good bugs, someone provides hints on how to generate a good bug.  One of the annoyances about the crash reporting system is that each new report is a new bug, even when it's just a refreshed report to generate good symbols.
<seb128> persia: that's a detail, we can dup easily
<nullack> The criteria to decide what bug gets worked on shouldnt be driven by complexities with backtraces - it should be about how seriously it effects the user experience
<seb128> nullack: right and we consider that
<nullack> And what I see is these sorts of bugs get reported but dont go anywhere because the users get confused about backtracing and dont provide it
<seb128> but a bug which happened one and has no debug information is not worth spending a debugging day
<seb128> nullack: well, if we don't have enough informations to work on the bug why should we keep the bug open?
<nullack> Agreed Sebastien, which is why I am suggesting a debate about what is needed to be done to overcome that
<seb128> there is no debate needed
<nullack> There seems to be ideas that would help the problem
<seb128> which ones?
<nullack> The other two ideas I mentioned in my mail
<nullack> From the others
<nullack> Or, my idea, though I think personally the other ideas seem better
<seb128> nullack: alright, so
<seb128> "tells the user the situation and downloads a debug
<seb128> version of the package and waits for it to occur again."
<seb128> why?
<seb128> the debug retracing happens automatically on the server side
<nullack> So then why are users being told they have to backtrace it under a debug build?
<seb128> nullack: because the crashdump doesn't work for some reason
<seb128> there is no garanty that it'll work next time
<seb128> could be that gdb doesn't work correctly in this situation
<nullack> Right, so lets make it easy for them because what I see happening consistently is that the users dont respond and the bug sits there
<seb128> those reply are usually a "we don't know why retracing didn't work but it didn't, could you try that in case"
<nullack> I think we need to more automate the get a debug build thing and help users walk through replication
<seb128> they don't sit there, they are closed
<nullack> Sitting there or being closed the net effect is it isnt resolved :)
<seb128> the issue is not the lack of debug build
<seb128> it's that gdb doesn't work in all case
<seb128> and what do we do in cases where it doesn't work and we have no clue why
<seb128> I don't know what is required to get a good stacktrace in some case
<nullack> I like the idea of sending a user a debug build and capturing the problem, with apport resending the complete backtrace back to the existing bug that didnt have enough info
<seb128> but I know the bug is not useful
<seb128> what would you do with the bug?
<seb128> again we have debug builds
<seb128> and user "capturing the problem" would not make a difference
<Ampelbein> a possible solution could be to have a wikipage for each package which describes what debug-symbols are needed and point the user to it?
<seb128> there is case where gdb is just not good at providing what we need
<seb128> and we have no better tool
<seb128> Ampelbein: again the issue is not the debug symbols
<seb128> the question is
<seb128> "what do we know when debugging an issue require a way to trigger if for somebody who has real clues"
<seb128> it
<seb128> gra
<seb128> "what do we do when debugging an issue require a way to trigger it for somebody who has real clues"
<seb128> there is just cases where automatic or manual gdb use will not give you enough
<nullack> Can I say, you wont always be able to replicate serious user experience problems in house.
<Ampelbein> i guess this is experience. when you concentrate on few packages you will learn what the developers need in special cases.
<persia> Essentially, we need a means by which to verify/analyse the steps required to reproduce.  Unfortunately, it's not simple to descrbe these, as there are too many factors involved.
<nullack> So, then it becomes a matter of giving users tools to diagnose it and send it to people with those clues
<seb128> nullack: right, but we don't have the manpower to spend a week on a bug
<seb128> nullack: we don't write softwares, we distribute those
<nullack> seb128 : well I think you would spend a week on a bug if it broke enough users machines seriously enough :) But I understand your point about limited resources
<seb128> nullack: it's not our responsability to track tricky upstream bugs
<nullack> So heres an idea
<persia> Well, that's arguable.  As much as I don't mind closing bugs that aren't useful, I think it's worth tracking all the bugs, and linking upstream.
<nullack> Maybe the approach is something like "this is technical thing to fix and instruct the user how to go upstream?"
<elmargol> I think one problem is that ubuntu ships old software. Most issues are solved upstream allready
<nullack> Right now, users get confused about techno gooble double speak about backtracing
<seb128> persia: right, that's a different topic, I often ask people with tricky issue to open a bug on the upstream bug tracker too in case upstream has a better idea about the issue
<nullack> If Ubuntu cant fix it, why not just be honest to he reported and say go upstream
<seb128> nullack: what I just wrote
<persia> seb128: And you are also incredibly dilligent about passing bugs upstream when they are well described :)
<nullack> Yes he is
<seb128> well, I try to pass bugs upstream when I judge them good enough to be worked
<nullack> So can I summarise your view point sebastien so Im clear
<seb128> my issue is what to do when I know the bug is not good enough to be worked
<seb128> nullack: sure
<nullack> Your saying we shouldnt ask for bracktraces anymore
<persia> nullack: Part of the issue is defining what "Ubuntu can't fix it" means.  Some upstreams are also involved with Ubuntu.  There are a number of upstream fixes that come from Ubuntu users.  It all depends on who looks at the bug, and how many people who can fix it desire to do so in Ubuntu.
<nullack> We should ask them to go upstream
<nullack> Essentially scrap the standard boilerplate backtrace bug squad response
<seb128> no, it's not as simple
<nullack> Ok, please explain
<seb128> do you have a bug number example which is an issue for you?
<nullack> Yep, hang on
<seb128> what I'm saying is basically we have
<seb128> - bugs which are good and have enough information -> we send those upstream
<seb128> - bugs which don't have enough information -> we try to get those informations
<seb128> - bugs which might have enough information, that looks upstream issues but where we are not sure what is the issue -> we try to ask users to open those directly upstream where they have a better change to get a reply
<seb128> the thing is that a good stacktrace is often enough information
<seb128> but in case of tricky bugs debugging often requires interaction with somebody having the issue
<nullack> seb128 : this bug isnt a serious user experience one but just to give an example : 204272
<seb128> so forwarding doesn't work very well in such cases, that's where we encourage whoever has the issue to open the bug upstream too
<nullack> bug 204272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204272 in pulseaudio "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in pa_stream_write()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204272
<seb128> that's a pulseaudio issue ;-)
<seb128> this bug is not closed
<seb128> we just have nobody really looking at pulseaudio in ubuntu
<seb128> it should be sent upstream by somebody
<seb128> preferably by somebody who get the bug and can reply to upstream questions on how to trigger it
<nullack> Can we go back to the bit about not being able to look at backtraces.
<seb128> especially that such bugs might depend of the audio configuration
<nullack> Maybe the bug squadders need new instructions
<seb128> right
<seb128> do you have examples?
<seb128> easier to comment based on a concrete example
<persia> nullack: Better instructions are usually good, but it's a matter of getting them right.
<nullack> yes I had one about totem crashing that had 9 made invalid incomplete I dont have the number of it with me right now
<seb128> well, most likely this bug has:
<seb128> - no instruction on how to trigger the crash
<nullack> persia and seb128 : what I see is this boilerplate thing being put about needing backtrace, but now we find that devs like Sebastien are point out that it may not be Ubuntus role to fix it
<seb128> - no debug stacktrace
<seb128> what do you suggest to do?
<nullack> I think maybe we should better instruct users about going upstream
<nullack> Currently they get this response about installing special debug packages, they get confused and they dont do it
<persia> nullack: In every case where we can't get a stacktrace?
<persia> nullack: Sometimes the crash isn't an upstream issue at all.
<nullack> persia : I think only when the trace from apport is no good
<seb128> often upstream gets an higher number of crashers that we do and have very low tolerance to incomplete bugs
<nullack> persia : So how does Seb figure out its not upstream if the backtrace wont tell him what he needs to know?
<seb128> at least for GNOME
<seb128> I'm fine sending them to bugzilla but the bug will be closed there in a way similar to what we do
<persia> nullack: OK.  I worked a bug on hydrogen a while back.  I couldn't get a stacktrace, but I could reproduce.  It came from the way hydrogen was patched, and I fixed it.  Debian did the same, and fixed it differently.  Upstream never had the issue.
<nullack> Well what does MS do? They seem to get by with a user friendly way of getting the technical details of crashes back to them.
<nullack> One of the responses to my mail was about that
<persia> When someone is triaging a bug that is a crash but has no stacktrace, they should try to reproduce, and collect enough information from the developer.  In cases where it can't be reproduced reliably, and we have no symbols, it's probably not interesting upstream either.
<nullack> persia : sometimes I find that apport has given a dump but then it comes back with need a stack trace
<persia> MS collecting crashes is similar to what we do with apport.  As MS doesn't make their bug DB available, we don't know how they triage them once received.
<persia> nullack: Yep.  Sometimes it doesn't work.  The solution is probably to improve apport, or try other means to find the bug, not to blindly pass upstream.
<nullack> persia : I like the sound of that
<nullack> seb128 and persia : my biggest problem is what I see the current situation to be the user is asked to do stuff they dont know how to do, they dont do it, and the issue goes unresolved
<nullack> The point of my mail was to explore how this might be fixed given everyone agreed its a problem
<persia> nullack: Can't really help that.  The triager can do it, but if the triager can't reproduce, it may require something special on the submitter's system.
<seb128> nullack: there is just no way to investigate some issue without the help of somebody having the issue
<nullack> Markus has ideas about improving apport to make it easie
<nullack> *easier
<nullack> But, the issue then turns too this
<nullack> Is it worth doing that
<seb128> I don't see a real problem in the current system
<nullack> If devs like Sebastien are too thin on the ground and it should be analysed upstream anyway
<seb128> if the user doesn't reply an another will do
<nullack> Which Ive done, and you and I have gone upstream, but thats rare
<nullack> seb128 : surely you agree that the current systems hit rate is very low
<seb128> "hit rate"?
<nullack> seb128 : actually getting another back trace back after the user has installed debug packages and compiled with the request for backtrace
<seb128> let's say I've enough valid bugs to be busy full week so I'm not looking to invest too much on incomplete bugs
<seb128> I just reply using the stock reply
<RAOF> We've probably got enough reproducible crashes to fix before we try _too_ hard to fix heisenbugs.
<seb128> if they can figure how to get extra details good
<nullack> seb128: So I say again that shouldnt be the case
<seb128> if not we close the bug and move on
<nullack> seb128: The criteria for working on bugs should be how much it effects the user experience
<nullack> Not the difficulty in debugging
<seb128> sure
<seb128> we will consider bugs which have lot of duplicates differently
<seb128> see bug #252174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<seb128> it has no good stacktrace
<seb128> and no detail on how to trigger it
<persia> nullack: Bugs are ranked in both senses.  We want as much *total* user experience as possible, so something that affects 10,000 people and requires an hour to fix is more important than something that affects 20,000 people and takes 10 hours to fix.
<seb128> it's a frequent crasher though, I've sent it upstream and it's milestoned
<nullack> persia : I see, thanks
<persia> Also, if a developer can't get enough information to fix it, no amount of time will result in a fix.
<seb128> nullack: we will investigate bugs which get a dup a week or something
<seb128> I'll no put days efforts on something which one user ran into once and which has no detail
<nullack> seb128 : I think thats fair, but thats not what I am getting at
<nullack> If the problem cant be replicated by the dev
<nullack> It seems to me the process of getting a user to replicate it with the required debug package and all the rest is difficult
<nullack> People have suggested atleast two ways we can improve the process
<seb128> which ones?
<nullack> Markus with changing apport and the other bloke about copying what MS does
<RAOF> But what MS does appears to be basically a subset of apport.
<nullack> So lets stick with Markus' idea then
<persia> Actually, we have no idea what MS does after the upload: it could well be all of apport.
<seb128> nullack: changing apport to do what?
<nullack> seb128 : its in his email and I summarised it in mine
<RAOF> I'd quite like a "install a dbgsym package for each package in the dependency chain of $PACKAGE" tool; that could be useful.
<seb128> nullack: could you summarize it there?
<RAOF> nullack: It's having a button "install dbgsym package", right?
<nullack> Yes Chris
<seb128> to me it looks like "install debug packages and wait for the crash to happen again"
<nullack> That too
<seb128> what do you think that would bring?
<seb128> we have apport-retrace which does that now
<seb128> how would that be different?
<nullack> Well bug squadders are saying in bug reports that its needed
<nullack> For one, some packages may not be able to be debugged due to compiler options
<seb128> no, what they say is "gdb didn't work on your bug for some reason"
<nullack> So in that case, its needed for a debug compile to diagnose
<nullack> Seb128: I see them putting the boilerplate do a backtrace message
<Hobbsee> nullack: sure, but the bugsquadders probably have no idea what they are and arent' supposed to be doing now - there's a lot of obsolete info.
<seb128> right, which is a lame way to say "try again, maybe it was a random error"
<nullack> seb128: can we focus on what you just said
<seb128> nullack: ie, an easy way to send those bugs away
<nullack> seb128: Because what then happens is the user gets confused/afriad to install these types of packages and typically gives up
<nullack> Thats what I mean about the hit rate being poor
<seb128> I use that as "this bug is not useful, I'm too busy to work with you on getting details, read that and try if you figure something or we will close it"
<seb128> nullack: right, which is somewhat what I expect to be honest
<seb128> that's "either figure by yourself or to make it useful or let's close the bug" reply for me
<seb128> s/or/how
<nullack> I think we need to come up with a better message because thats not what it means to a user that isnt experienced
<seb128> I could as well close it as "retracing didn't work, I'm closing the bug, try sending it again next time you get the issue"
<nullack> To me, that makes more immediate sense
<nullack> And the benefit is the user isnt left at a quandry about what do next
<seb128> and what do we do if the next one is still not better? ;-)
<nullack> Id like to think in the meantime the community could be encouraged to improve the debugging tools to make real differences there
<seb128> right
<nullack> seb128: its not just you that does the boilerplate response, it happens with others too, so please dont think Im pointing the bone my friend :)
<seb128> I know, but other do it for the same reason
<seb128> we just don't want to keep useless bugs open
<nullack> So it seems like we might be able to agree on two points
<seb128> but we don't have the resource to spend one day on each bug
<seb128> it comes to what you expect from the bug tracker
<nullack> 1. Debugging tools need to be improved over FOSS and there is limits right now
<seb128> either that's a way for user to describe their issues
<nullack> 2. There should be a change to the boiler plate response to better show the user what the real situation is
<seb128> or that's a way for maintainers to work on problems which are described well enough to be worked
<seb128> right
<nullack> persia? RAOF? those two points sound fair?
<seb128> I think having a page explaining what the retracing does
<seb128> why it doesn't work sometime
<seb128> and how similar work can be done manually
<seb128> would make sense
<nullack> As a third item, right
<seb128> so we could point user there, they would have something explaining that the retracing didn't work, that we need a proper stacktrace, and how they can get one if they are wanting to do the work required
<nullack> right, walk them through it to help them not give up
<nullack> I think a dev would be better drafting the changes than me on that, given the technicalities of the debug
<persia> nullack: Indeed.  Part of it is a cultural shift: many long-term opensource developers are used to bug reports with a high degree of technical information, and so ways of handling bugs have evolved from that.
<nullack> Thanks guys, Ive got to have dinner shortly. Sebastien can I quickly ask you about bug 256494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256494 in compiz "compiz turned on again during update after I had desktop effects turned off" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256494
<persia> As we build a trained layer of people with sufficient knowledge to prepare an excellent report, but insufficient knowledge to just fix it, and expose the processes to end-users, we'll have a better overall model.
<nullack> seb128 : Ive confirmed it, compiz gets re enabled each time on reboot
<nullack> persia : I could help with doco but Im not a dev so the harder debugging techo stuff would need to be done by someone else
<persia> nullack: Understood.  Best to review the docs as they stand, and maybe some of the sessions held in -classroom.
<nullack> persia : noted Ill take a look
<seb128> nullack: I'll have a look, thank you, that's likely a gnome-session issue
<persia> If you've specific questions about handling apport-generated bugs, I'm probably one of several who could provide more detail in getting from good report to solution.
<persia> I'm not sure we have much of a body of knowledge about getting from problem to good report.
<nullack> Yes which is shown with the problem weve been discussing :)
<persia> Right.  There's some good documentation on collecting useful information for debugging problems with Audio, including a couple scripts that users can run to get the right information.
<persia> Looking for similar opportunities is probably worthwhile, and if you can find some that apply generally, apport can be extended to collect additional information when the bug is submitted,
<nullack> persia : right, and with Sebastien's idea about walkthrough doco for why backtracing is needed, how to do the debug install etcetc the process can be alot more familiar for people
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<persia> Right, which would be good.  I've done a couple sessions on how to go from backtrace to solution, for which logs are available on the wiki.
<persia> james_w: That provides instructions, but not really much narrative or explanation, so is confusing to a first-time reader, unless they are trying to accomplish some specific goal and just need a reference for commands.
<nullack> james_w The most immediate problem I see with that URL is an Intrepid bug reporter whos been asked to install debugging stuff will look at that and go, Oh, Im on Intrepid I dont know what to do now
<persia> Anyway, personally, I think turning on apport as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed is generally better than locally installing ddebs.
<james_w> I hate to say this, but it's a wiki
<nullack> james_w Yes :) Ive committed to doing some doco
<persia> Indeed, and from the point of view of the right URL for this information to be collected, that's an ideal link :)
<nullack> persia : Simplier, and default alpha builds are set that way
<persia> nullack: Right, but release versions aren't, and if a user is sufficiently willing to follow-up on a crash to try to collect information, apport is probably better than locally installing dbgsyms.
<nullack> seb128 persia : Im going to dinner now, Ill summarise this discussion and update the discuss list about it
<seb128> thanks
<seb128> have a good dinner
<thekorn> hello bugsquad!
<hggdh> morning thekorn
<thekorn> hey hggdh
<thekorn> james_w, hi, nice screencast!
<james_w> hi thekorn, thanks
<thekorn> is extmerge an alias or plugin?
<james_w> it's a bit long and incoherent I thought
<james_w> thekorn: plugin
<james_w> http://erik.bagfors.nu/bzr-plugins/extmerge/
<thekorn> ok, cool
<thekorn> I don't think it's too long, although my vlc shows it's about 50 minutes,
<thekorn> which seems to be a bug
<pochu> bug 269409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269409 in meta-gnome2 "[intrepid] gnome doesn't start any more." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269409
<pochu> pedro_: I'm suffering from that too. I've attached my .xsession-errors and a few more logs as you requested. would you mind having a look at it?
<pedro_> pochu: i was just looking to it :-P
<pochu> oh, cool :)
<pochu> thank you
<pochu> I think this is the first time I join IRC from a tty :-)
<persia> I had that a few hours ago, but upgrading again and rebooting restored X for me.  Are you sure it's not transient?
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> persia: I've rebooted into 2.6.27-2 and 2.6.27-3 without success, and the only updated available right now are firefox and jockey
<persia> pochu: Then I guess my problem and yours might be different.
<pochu> persia: X starts, gdm loads, but when I try to log in, only the screensaver loads, but nothing else (panel, nautilus, etc)
<pochu> I can move the mouse but nothing else
<persia> pochu: Ah.  That's different than mine.  X didn't start for me.
<pochu> ok
<persia> Does it work if you create a new user?
<pochu> nope, but I've tried to log in into a user which I have (almost) never used
<pochu> I can try into a new one, let me see
<pochu> doesn't work either
<pochu> pedro_: ^^
<pedro_> ouch, the only weird thing i see on the logs are:
<pedro_> x-session-manager[6754]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'gnome-panel.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "gnome-panel" (No such file or directory)
<pedro_> x-session-manager[6754]: WARNING: Unable to find provider 'nautilus' of required component 'filemanager'
<pedro_> pochu: may you check if the gnome-panel.desktop is at the /usr/share/applications/ ?
<pedro_> pochu: please have a look to the nautilus one also
<pochu> sure
<pochu> pedro_: gnome-panel.desktop is there, but there's no *nautilus* in /usr/share/applications/
<pochu> wtf
<pedro_> m? it should be there
<pochu> gnome-panel isn't installed here
<pochu> just gnome-panel-data
<pedro_> wth!
<pedro_> do you have your upgrade logs?
<pedro_> i wonder why it was removed
<pedro_> pochu: check if nautilus is installed also, probably isn't
<pochu> pedro_: dpkg.log is in the bug reprot
<pochu> report
<pedro_> ok cool
<pochu> it's not either
<pochu> (nautilus)
<pedro_> doh
<pochu> nor is ubuntu-desktop
<pochu> I don't remember removing it
<pochu> perhaps it was update-manager
<pochu> I've seen bug reports about update-manager removing ubuntu-desktop and essential packages
<pochu> BTW, I'm enjoying IRC from this tty :)
<pedro_> old school heh? :-P
<pochu> pedro_: do you think it would be ok to mark this as a dup of the update-manager removing packages bug, and raise that one to high or even critical?
<pedro_> pochu: yep , high is ok
 * pochu reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<pochu> pedro_: thanks a lot!
 * pochu hugs pedro_ 
<pedro_> you're welcome ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs pochu back
<mvo__> pochu: do you remember what bugreport that was?
<bdmurray> mvo__: Hi!
<mvo__> pochu: removing essential package in the "Essential: yes" sense ?
<mvo__> hey bdmurray
<mvo> pochu: aha, you mentioned it on #ubuntu-desktop, thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: I ran across bug 264181 yesterday and thought it might be interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264181 in update-manager "release upgrade for EOL releases fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264181
<mvo> bdmurray: we have a fix to enable update in feisty-proposed, I need to dig out how to verify it so that it can go to -updates
<bdmurray> mvo: oh, heh - that'll be interesting
<mvo> bdmurray: ideally we would just keep the releases on releases.ubuntu.com for a bit longer, but apparently space on that server is tight
 * elkan76 hello everybody!
<pochu> mvo: I attached dpkg.log to 269409, let me know if you need any other logs or whatever
<bdmurray> mvo: also do you work with powernowd or did you just upload it?
<mvo> bdmurray: I just uploaded it, I think I touched it once or twice, but have no real knowledge about it. why?
<bdmurray> it looks like there is a simple patch in bug 261608 to add support for a processor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261608 in powernowd "AMD CPU Family 17 not recognized by cpufreq-detect.sh" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261608
<persia> bdmurray: Unfortunately, it's in the wrong queue to get uploaded.  I'll unsubscribe the universe sponsors and subscribe the main sponsors.
<bdmurray> persia: oh look at that, thanks!
<persia> bdmurray: Unfortunately, the universe queue is currently long enough that it's not getting the triage it needs, as well as growing.
<elkan76> Maybe you can help me. I've a Broadcom 4318 AirForceOne rev.02, and Ubuntu Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-21. I use the b43 module. Today after an update, my wireless drop down, i try to reload the module, but nothing happened.
<persia> We're working on it, but sometimes things like this slip through the cracks.  Please feel free to subscribe the right team if you notice any others.
<mcas> hi
<mcas> i need help with bug 269418
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269418 in base-installer "8.10 installer fails to mount cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269418
<mcas> i think it is high importance but i am not sure
<elkan76> Did you try the i386 installer??
<mcas> no
<elkan76> If the bug repeats, you can assume that's is for the project, but if does't, you can think that' is only for this arch.
<mcas> the unofficial ppc version shows the same problem
<persia> Importance "Critical" seems appropriate to me, if it's actually present for many users, as that means the alternate CD doesn't work (and the liveCD doesn't work for many use cases).  It's worth checking in #ubuntu-testing, as they do a lot of CD image testing, and may have some idea how often it occurs.
<mcas> persia: thanks i am asking there
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> bdmurray: hello
<bdmurray> pedro_: Hi, I've noticed that bug 194921 and 203424 are likely and there are dups in gnome's bugzilla too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194921 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_message_queue_next()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203424 in evolution-exchange "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_message_queue_next()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203424
<bdmurray> likely dups that is
<pedro_> looking
<pedro_> bdmurray: mm not quite sure, but it's indeed crashing at the same function, will look at the upstream backtraces, thanks
<james_w> bdmurray: hey. Do you think adding a note to the brainstorm part of the standard bug responses clarifying its purpose would be a good idea?
<bdmurray> james_w: absolutely
<james_w> I had a stab at it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<james_w> improve it if you can
<pochu> that sounds like a challenge ;)
<james_w> marnanel: congratulations
<marnanel> james_w: thanks :)
<bdmurray> james_w: which reply is that?
<bdmurray> james_w: found it
<mrooney> well I think bug 269553 might be a good example of what nullack was talking about
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269553 in ubuntu "[apport] gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269553
<bcurtiswx> mrooney, did we ever figure out what to do with the bug i mentioned last night?
<mrooney> can you remind me of the bug? :)
<bcurtiswx> haha yeah let me get on launchpad, one sec
<bcurtiswx> 269226
<bcurtiswx> bug 269226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269226 in firefox-3.0 "Web page font rendering issues (palatino font)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269226
<mrooney> bug 269226 :)
<bcurtiswx> haha, i realized i forgot the "bug" just in time
<bcurtiswx> reading up on the triage how-to i could confirm.. and it appears theres enough information for traige
<bcurtiswx> but idk if i should subscribe the package manager for bug control to triage or push it upstream
<bcurtiswx> or even if its a firefox issue..
<mrooney> bcurtiswx: yeah, are you sure it is a firefox issue?
<mrooney> I don't know all that much about fonts in Ubuntu
<bcurtiswx> i can't say i do either.
<bdmurray> try using palatino in openoffice.org
<bcurtiswx> hmm.. good idea
<mrooney> bdmurray: did you have any comments or suggestions for the use cases I outlined at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotuSpec ?
<bcurtiswx> open office does this too with the palatino font
<bcurtiswx> so its not firefox
<bcurtiswx> so where do I need to traige it to?
<bcurtiswx> triage*
<bdmurray> I don't think there is a palatino font as nothing showed up in the list
<bcurtiswx> just type in palatino
<bcurtiswx> it works
<bcurtiswx> so its a font-config issue?
<bdmurray> I'm really not certain perhaps they'd know in ubuntu-artwork?
<bcurtiswx> so far that channel is a ghost channel
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: yes, it sounds like fontconfig but I'm getting more information
<bcurtiswx> im talking to ubuntu-devel too
<bcurtiswx> will let you know if i get a good answer
<Ampelbein> any KDE4-user here willing to check on bug 269503 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269503 in kdebase-workspace "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269503
<bcurtiswx> just an FYI, where do i search to see which package the palatino font is a part of
<bcurtiswx> FMI* actually
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bdmurray> palatino isn't installed
<bcurtiswx> so, should it be by default then?
<bdmurray> it seems there is a font fallback system and also a fallback font in the css on that web page
<jibel> bcurtiswx: regarding this bug the fallback (and badly rendered) font is urw palladio
<jibel> bcurtiswx: the bug affects either pango or freetype but not firefox one for sure
<bcurtiswx> jibel, thank you! Im guessing freetype is more likely the culprit?
<bcurtiswx> (as in, who i should assign this bug to?)
<bdmurray> the bug should be assigned to the gsfonts package
<bdmurray> as it provides the urw palladio font
<bcurtiswx> ok, how do you find the package manager to assign this to?
<bdmurray> bugs shouldn't be assigned to people
<bcurtiswx> ok, j/w TY!
<bdmurray> people should assign bugs to themselves when they are going to work on them
<bcurtiswx> requesting triage for bug 269226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269226 in gsfonts "Ubuntu fallback font 'urw palladio' is poorly rendered" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269226
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: done
<bcurtiswx> Ampelbein, ty!
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, how did you find out which package urw palladio belonged to?
<jibel> bcurtiswx: "fc-match palatino" returns "p052003l.pfb: "URW Palladio L" "Roman"" then "dpkg -S p052003l.pfb" returns gsfonts
<bcurtiswx> thank you very very much jibel and bdmurray
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-13
<ahmadtarek> hi
<ahmadtarek> I think that bug #268946 should be marked as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268946 in ubuntu "gpg-encrypted files have no icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268946
<hggdh> ahmadtarek, first we have to figure out what package would the bug be in
<ahmadtarek> OK
<persia> hggdh: If gpg-encrypted files did have an icon, what application do you think they ought launch?  I know gedit has a plugin which works fairly well, but I'm not sure if either kate is still the default or kate has such a plugin.  What do you think of a multi-task bug?
<hggdh> persia, I was thinking about the same lines... this cannot be a single package thingy
<hggdh> but I cannot figure out which packages should be in (and I would hate to put in the wrong ones)
<persia> hggdh: Well, it could be, in that gnupg could provide the necessary MIME hints, or we could create a wrapper that provided the MIME hints, decrypted, rechecked the file, and passed it to the MIME-open handler for the DE (if it exists).
<hggdh> yes, certainly the icon should be provided by gpg, but would mime be better used out of the standard mime-type supplier?
<persia> Alternately, we could expect each DE to extend the MIME-open handler to auto-decrypt gpg-encrypted data (with pinentry), and then pass to the appropriate owning application for the data itself.
<hggdh> persia, this now is more like a project than a simple bug
<hggdh> no matter what, I think indeed the icon should be provided with gnupg
<persia> hggdh: Indeed.  Mind you, it's only a one or two day project, and some real bugs take a week or more to sort, so I'm not sure it belongs external to the bugtracker, but I do agree it's wishlist (with the affected package to be determined by whoever develops a good idea of how to implement)
<hggdh> persia, OK. I will add gnupg as a base package, and note in there this chat
<persia> Why should gnupg provide the icon?  It's deep base, so it's quite possible that when the gpg postinst runs, there is no available icon cache in which to register the icon.  Remember: dpkg likes to have gpg available when starting the install.
<persia> Not registering the icon means that it's not in the icon cache, which might cause a broken icon in some environments (although one presumes another package will refresh the icon cache later, there's no guarantee)
<hggdh> then...
<hggdh> this would be part of a desktop package
<persia> That's what I'm thinking.  Probably the responsibility of the MIME-open handler for the DE, and absent in environments without such a handler.
<persia> So, in the case of GNOME, nautilus and gnome-open would be able to handle the idea of decrypting, and redirecting to the appropriate place.
<persia> Note that such an implementation may be considered a possible security issue, as there's no guarantee that the contents of the cleartext will not be committed to disk somewhere for applications without native handling of encypted files, which is why I thought gedit, vim, kate, etc. might also be a good set of candidates for the affected package.
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> nautilus already offers a decrypt option
<persia> Yes, but as currently implemented, it does store cleartext on disc, which may not be what a user expects from just double-clicking an icon.
<hggdh> (actually two, in may case: kgpg and "Decrypt file"
<persia> Of course, we could just provide an icon and no MIME handlers, but I expect we'll get anothe wishlist bug saying it should open something.
<hggdh> but persia, this is a different issue: where a cleartext should be stored is a problem of the application creating it
<hggdh> (meaning memory, clean-up, etc)
<hggdh> hum -- persia the mime-handler already exists, at least on Intrepid
<persia> In that case, the provider of the mime-handler ought also provide an icon.
<hggdh> cool. this simplifies the issue: kgpg does not provide it (the default application that opened to deal with the file), and "Decrypt File" (which I am going to find out what it is)
<persia> And that covers GNOME and KDE.  Anyone running xfce that can check this?  How does thunar handle it?
<hggdh> this begs another question: is it an application responsability to provide the icons, or should they be provided by, say, nautilus?
<hggdh> user scenario: I received a file for which I do not have the correct application installed. Should it be shown without an icon (if this is a, huh, common, application)?
<persia> Generally it's the responsibility of the provider of the MIME hints to provide the icons as well.
<persia> Yeah, but most users are going to have a decryptor as part of their install, and those who fussed with the install can go install one.
<hggdh> for gpg, yes, I agree. The question was generic, though
<persia> The generic argument is "If it's a common file type, the MIME handler is included in the default install.  If you think there isn't a handler for something that is a common filetype, please file a bug", and then we look at whether a given application should be installed by default.
<persia> There are also ways to provide mime-handlers that cause installs to happen (c.f. easy-codec-installs), but ideally these are kept to a minimum, as it's a fair amount of overhead.
<hggdh> so we are back to kgpg & friends
<hggdh> and no icon unless a application that deals with it is installed. OK. For this specific case, kgpg and the "Decrypt File" should then be selected for starters
<hggdh> seahorse, it seems
<persia> That makes sense to me, and then kgpg and seahorse can decide what to do with the file.
<persia> Also, kgpg and seahorse can provide icons that work well with the general ideas, and can likely be themeable.
<hggdh> just checked -- seahorse does provide the icons, at /usr/share/pixmaps/seahorse
<hggdh> so what is missing is for the icons to be registered
<hggdh> ergo, it is out of a wishlist, and back as a bug
<persia> I still think it's "wishlist", as it doesn't really interfere with much, but at least you found a candidate package :)
<hggdh> roger willco
<hggdh> done
<persia> Excellent detective work there.  I start wondering how to solve the problem in a vacuum, and you've discovered someone just forgot to hint the icon in the MIME registration :)
 * hggdh blushes
<hggdh> well tell you the truth, I was completely lost... you gave me the idea of where to look for it. Guess it is what you get for using the command line for 30 yearas
<persia> heh.
<techno_freak> bug 269667 - is it a bug or a question?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269667 in gnome-terminal "tried to get ffmpeg program updated/upgraded and working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269667
<nullack> persia : ok moved it here :)
<persia> nullack: So, what was the question?
<nullack> Whats the criteria for being eligible?
<persia> Anyone is welcome to join bugsquad, and help out.
<nullack> I noticed your one and I know your online :)
<nullack> Im in bug squad
<nullack> Im asking about bug control
<nullack> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<persia> Joining bug control generally requires one to have at least 5 examples of bugs well triaged, and to get good comments to the application by other members of bug control.
<nullack> Well my karma is 1126 so I should be able to come up with some examples
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl lists the explicit criteria, and describes the application process.
<nullack> Thanks persia
<persia> nullack: good luck with your applicaiton.
<fabrice_sp> Hi. How do I convert a bug into a sync request? (bug 119959)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 119959 in texlive-extra "request for updated achemso" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/119959
<persia> !sync
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sync
<persia> Grumble
<persia> fabrice_sp: You'd edit the description to match https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<persia> Note that the archive is currently under freeze restrictions for features and UI changes.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule andhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<fabrice_sp> persia: thanks for the link. That's right that I forget this freezing issue. Anyway, I'll update the descriptionfor compliance purpose
<persia> fabrice_sp: No point updating the description unless you think it deserves a freeze exception.  Everything will get updated after release anyway.
<danbh_intrepid> hey, if a bug is fixed in intrepid, but not hardy, what do you mark it as?  Fix released?  Fix commited?  of just leave it as confirmed?
<persia> danbh_intrepid: Fix Released
<danbh_intrepid> mk, thanks
<fabrice_sp> persia: ok
<NCommander> Is there anyone here who is a gnucash user who's willing to help me test an update to gnucash?
<Hobbsee> Bug #269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<nullack> Hobbsee I noticed that, can confirm on intrepid it does occur
<Hobbsee> nullack: yeah, I just hit it and went wtf.
<nullack> :)
 * Hobbsee hits it with the ZOMGIMPORTANT stick.
<nullack> Want me to confirm it or are you ok traiging it?
<Hobbsee> i've already shot it far beyond where you can triage it, but thanks for the offer.
<nullack> :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<joumetal> hello. is bug 220717 enough to get rungetty updated?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220717 in rungetty "segfault on startup" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220717
<joumetal> It's fixed in Debian.
<james_w> joumetal: hi, yes it is, it's a bit difficult though
<james_w> joumetal: it's not clear what the fix is, so it's hard to fix just that
<james_w> joumetal: we could take the whole update, but as it will be rebuilt there is no guarantee that it will be fixed
<joumetal> james_w: fortunately debian changelog is not massive.
<james_w> yes, but it's still not a targetted fix
<joumetal> I understand. thanks.
<james_w> I'm trying to find a release team member to consult, but there don't seem to be any around at this moment
<Flimm> Can I divide a bug into two bugs?
<mrooney> Flimm: well sure, just file a new bug and take the parts about that out of the original
<mrooney> and then perhaps link them in the description if they are related
<mrooney> when I file an upstream bug report on gnome bugzilla, what is the proper way to link to the LP bug?
<nellery> mrooney, create a bug watch on the LP bug
<nellery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<mrooney> nellery: I was referring to the other way
<nellery> mrooney, ah
<nellery> I'm unaware if that's possible
<mrooney> nellery: do you know if there is some syntax to use that it will parse into a link, or anything?
<nellery> mrooney, don't think so
<mrooney> okay so I can just say like "forwarded from Ubuntu bug #xxxxx"?
<nellery> yes, that's what I generally do
<nellery> mrooney, here's the documentated info
<nellery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<mrooney> nellery: thanks!
<mrooney> would anyone mind seeing if my forwarding of bug 269901 seems okay, it is my first forward
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269901 in nautilus "one click on the places sidebar to show volume" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269901
<hggdh> mrooney, you hust state something like "original Ubuntu bug: https://etc.etc/etc
<hggdh> s/hust/just/
<hggdh> mrooney, yes, it looks as a kosher forward
<mrooney> hggdh: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-14
<hwilde> what is the ultimate fix for resolution before submitting bug reports
<hwilde> reinstall all of x ?
<RAOF> The fix depends on the problem, generally.
<hwilde> borked resolution
<hwilde> short of clean reinstall, any way to fix it?
<RAOF> Again, depends on the cause of the problem.  Generally speaking, access to your Xorg.0.log is required for any debugging.
<hwilde> yeah thats what I told this guy
<hwilde> http://pastebin.com/f1ff38ad5
<hwilde> 1761: (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
<RAOF> Ah, that old chesnut.
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> 1766:  (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
<hwilde> holyguyver_, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf again plz
<holyguyver_> hw what is the pastebinit cammand to do that again?
<holyguyver_> hwilde,
<hwilde> pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holyguyver_> http://pastebin.com/f4e02078a
<hwilde> there's nothing in it now?
<holyguyver_> I guess not
<holyguyver_> hwilde, now look at what you did :p
<hwilde> get up to the latest version 2.6.24-16-generic is from like... April
<holyguyver_> hwilde, as I said I have that, I just simply need to re-log into that.
<hwilde> do it
<hwilde> RAOF, sry this guy has been complaining in #ubuntu all day
<hwilde> like he was there when I woke up this morning
<holyguyver> hwilde, I am back
<hwilde> yeah I see you
<hwilde> what kernel
<holyguyver> alright, so tell me to pastebinit again
<holyguyver> 2.6.19
<holyguyver> hw?
<holyguyver> hwilde,
<hwilde> are you gonna pastebinit or what
<hwilde> xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log
<holyguyver> hwilde, Yes whenever you tell me the cammand
<hwilde> pastebinit -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hwilde> pastebinit -i /var/logl/Xorg.0.log
<holyguyver> http://pastebin.com/f2c8c3453
<holyguyver> hwilde, there
<holyguyver> Unable to read from: /var/logl/Xorg.0.log
<hwilde> its just /var/ log
<hwilde> typo
<holyguyver> Well you typed /var/logl
<hwilde> you've been doing this all day get with the program
<hwilde> don't you know about the tab key you dont have to type everything
<holyguyver> http://pastebin.com/f370cd250
<hwilde> ok so you're using nv driver now
<hwilde> that is a step in the right direction
<hwilde> !nvidia | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<holyguyver> hwilde, wel already went through all of this
<holyguyver> I use EnvyNG
<hwilde> ok so configure your monitor
<hwilde> did you read the log
<hwilde> 491 (II) NV(0): Configured Monitor: Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz
<holyguyver> hwilde, it will not allow me to configure it remember.
<hwilde> 492 (II) NV(0): Configured Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.
<hwilde> 513 (II) NV(0): Configured Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 50.
<hwilde> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<hwilde> it's not using the resolution you want because of the default hsync and vrefresh
<holyguyver> hwilde, it will not allow me to configure it remember. it keeps on reverting back.
<hwilde> RAOF, last chance before reinstalling from scratch?
<holyguyver> hwilde, we already did the last chance 12 hours ago :'(
<hwilde> submit a bug report then
<holyguyver> hwilde, I don't know how :'(
<hwilde> !bug | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<holyguyver> hwilde, So as I said when I do a reinstall I now know to never ever evere ever ever update my kernam & headers again, because it keeps on causing this problem.
<hwilde> that would be your choice
<hwilde> I like to get all the updates
<hwilde> live on the edge
<holyguyver> hwilde, every time I go to file a bug report it keeps asking me to create an account with launchpad.
<hwilde> and then
<holyguyver> I choose not to create an account
 * hwilde blank stare
<holyguyver> So I am unable to file bug reports.
<Hobbsee> so...
<hwilde> so it only takes like 20minutes to reinstall
<hwilde> assuming fast enough cdrom and harddrive write speed
<holyguyver> hwilde, Yes but first I have to backup my 10GBs of HOMe & my 100 plus customely added apps.
<holyguyver> Which is what I am doing right noe
<holyguyver> now
<hwilde> how much free space do you have
<hwilde> just make a new partition in the free space and install there
<holyguyver> I am not sure, that is hard to find out in Natue***
<holyguyver> The file manager :p
<hwilde> type in "df -ha"
<holyguyver> hwilde, I have 4 partisions as I already told you but I have trouble figuring out how to install my home partision on another partision
<hwilde> holyguyver, specify your vrefresh and hsync in the xorg.conf to get rid of the errors
<hwilde> 513:   (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<hwilde> 517: (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<hwilde> and specify the default mode 1024x768
<holyguyver> hwilde, how do I specify that, if I pastbin my xorg can you specify that for me?
<hwilde> what kinda monitor
<hwilde> want to see mine?
<holyguyver> hwilde,  Gateway EV700
<hwilde> dont be jealous now   http://pastebin.com/f154ed97a
<hwilde> 	HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0
<hwilde> 	VertRefresh  50.0 - 120.0
<hwilde> 	Option	    "dpms"
<hwilde> put that in Section "Monitor"
<holyguyver> Yeah can you just pastbin what I need then I can delete my xorg.conf & fill it with yours
<holyguyver> yours for me
<hwilde> don't be lazy just add those three lines where I told you
<holyguyver> hwilde, I don't know where to add them
<nullack> Why specify hard coded display values in xorg??
<nullack> It leads to trouble
<holyguyver> hwilde, I am not being lazy, I do not understand what you are directing me to do
<hwilde> he has errors in his Xorg.0.log
<hwilde> 513:   (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
<hwilde> 517: (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
<hwilde> i think specifying them would get rid of those errors
<nullack> Upgrade to Intrepid and go minimal xorg :) IMHO
<nullack> Provided its not a production machine and hes willing to test :)
<hwilde> yes thank you
<hwilde> live on the edge!!
<nullack> I do :)
<hwilde> it's already broken
<hwilde> what's the worst that could happen
<holyguyver> nullack, it is a production machine
<RAOF> nullack: I'm not sure that would work.  I'd _guess_ that the underlying problem here is a problem with the monitor's DDC/EDID reporting.
<hwilde> yeah
<hwilde> thanks Gateway
<holyguyver> hwilde, you have to realize this is one of those old two foot thick monitors.
 * hwilde knows
<hwilde> what a gateway ev700 is
<hwilde> ty
<holyguyver> Yes
<nullack> ROAF He can pull EDID
<hwilde> now are you going to specify them or what
<nullack> Morning Chris, BTW :)
<holyguyver> hwilde, Specify what?
<hwilde> http://pastebin.com/m6dfb42dc
<holyguyver> hwilde, so I replace my xorgconf with that?
<hwilde> no you just keep your current broken config
<holyguyver> I do? :'(
<hwilde> no I was being sarcastic.  what you said is what you should do
<hwilde> what are you afraid of breaking it
<hwilde> it's already broken
<holyguyver> hwilde, Alright, so how do I open xorg again?
<holyguyver> gksu gedit /src/x11/xorg.conf
<holyguyver> ?
<hwilde> close
<holyguyver> hwilde, then what is it?
<hwilde> locate xorg.conf
<holyguyver> gksu gedit /src/x11/locate/xorg.conf ?
<hwilde> no just type in
<hwilde> locate xorg.conf
<holyguyver> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holyguyver> Alright I am now going to restart x & I will be back in a few minutes to tell you how it reverted back :p
<holyguyver> hwilde,
<hwilde> minutes?
<hwilde> ctrl+alt+backspace
<holyguyver> hwilde, You are my new God, it worked.
<hwilde> http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=125368
<hwilde> Reload this Page  Gateway EV700 CRT Monitor Refresh Rates
<hwilde> copied the monitor section right outta the page
<hwilde> google ftw
<hwilde> holyguyver, you should probably make a backup of that file now.
<holyguyver> How do I back it up?
<hwilde> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.before-i-messed-it-up
<holyguyver> Alright, thank you.
<holyguyver> Bows down & worships hwilde
<hwilde> now go buy a better monitor
<hwilde> you know they have autodetect now
<hwilde> since like the 90s
<hwilde> you can get like 22" widescreen lcd for $200
<holyguyver> hwilde, I have been planning on getting one for a long time, but I have trouble leaving my house as I have been under house arrest for 9 years.
<holyguyver> I ordered this PC of the internet though, do you know a good monitor selling website?
<hwilde> is this what your computer looks like http://images.pcworld.com/reviews/graphics/57665-20561b.jpg
<holyguyver> hwilde, that is what my monitor looks like, but my computer is a brand new hp pavillion
<hwilde> for $448 from www.dell.com/ubuntu you can get a whole tower preinstalled with ubuntu and it comes with a 19" widescreen flat panel
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> hwilde: i got one of those new dell mini 9's coming :)
<hwilde> nice
<holyguyver> hwilde, I just got a computer, I don't need a computer only a monitor, preferablly a 24 inch & around 100$
<hwilde> but if you want to stay with the HP theme... www.newegg.com   HP L2208W Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD   $249.99
<holyguyver> Thank you
<hwilde> HP L1908w Black 19" 5ms Widescreen  $199
<hwilde> 24" would be awesome tho
<hwilde> don't let go of your dreams
<holyguyver> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176090 if only this was 300$ less.
<hwilde> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1443&page=3
<hwilde> Worlds largest LCD Monitor - 40"
<holyguyver> & The pricetag?
<nullack> wgrant : I think youve constructed some good points in your response on bug 269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<wgrant> nullack: You too.
<wgrant> Damn, I see that I triggered Launchpad's comment-snipping.
 * RAOF wonders idly why 'abrowser' isn't 'iceweasel'
<wgrant> RAOF: I suspect that "Web Browser" sounds less strange than "Iceweasel"
<RAOF> The same could be said of firefox.
<wgrant> Definitely.
<wgrant> But it is a well-known name.
<hggdh> because it got famous. abrowser could, eventually reach the same level (and, who knows, also get an EULA ;-)
<wgrant> abrowser is actually branded "Web Browser"
<hggdh> s/abrowser/Web Browser/  # correction acked, but the assertion is still true
<hggdh> the fact that we have now both of them already points to non-complete agreement
<wgrant> Firefox, Iceweasel, Burning Dog, Web Browser
<hggdh> meanwhile I think I made launchpad barf on an apport-generated report for virtualbox...
<hggdh> wgrant, the pity of this is it ends up being Mozilla's loss: only FFox is known, none of the others
<wgrant> How is that Mozilla's loss?
<hggdh> the brand is diluted by the name forks
<wgrant> Right.
<hggdh> *we* know it, but we-the-people will not
<qense> Aargh! My hart stopped beating for a few seconds. :P Someone with the name 'Kassa!' replied to a bug. 'Kassa!' is a TV program where consumers can complain about companies and products. They've burned the iPhone and Windows Vista completely down.
<techno_freak> ahh
<nullack> Folks, bug Bug 269656 is a political hot potatoa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<nullack> Were going to end up with 10 000+ comments
<nullack> Shouldnt it be closed from comments?
<asomething> can comments be closed? don't think I've seen that before....
<nullack> Or how about converting it into a question
<asomething> hmm... while I don't feel strongly on the issue, I think that might make some people mad...
<nullack> I've shared my view, I understand yours :)
<nullack> Ill leave it alone
<EagleSn> when i press a multimedia key in Kubuntu 8.04.1, kded crash, and kmilo stop running
<mrooney> is there a tag to apply to bugs which could potentially reduce the ISO size?
<mrooney> that is always a useful thing, right
<james_w> mrooney: I don't know of one, but it is certainly useful
<james_w> mrooney: what's the number?
<james_w> mrooney: saying that on #ubuntu-devel may well get the right people interested
<mrooney> james_w: actually related to our earlier conversation, bug 231130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231130 in ubuntu-wallpapers "simple-ubuntu.png is really elephant-skin.jpg and is toooo big (was converted from jpg to png)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231130
<mrooney> james_w: it seems possible that could save ~2MB, unless it is compressed somehow and I am missing that
<james_w> I think you are right
<mrooney> I will pop over to #ubuntu-devel
<james_w> kwii and slangasek are the people that I would point this out to
<james_w> kwii is the art dude, and slangasek is the one that has to fight the CD size
<chrisccoulson> anyone here familiar with HAL?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-07
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<baltadt> good morning
<baltadt> got a technical question for you
<loic-m> ubuntu-bug keeps crashing on my Karmic Alpha 5 install. Is there a way to do it under the command line?
<earthling> wdm problem, contacted developer and he hasn't touched code since 2006.  who, in ubuntu, can i contact about the problem?
<pedro_> earthling, try asking on #ubuntu-motu
<earthling> ok, thanks..
<Awsoonn_> Fresh install of karmic, first boot I got fsck with exit code 4. Should I report? and against what package?
<matti> Awsoonn_: Lookup in LP first.
<matti> Awsoonn_: Somebody might have already reported that.
<Awsoonn_> what package should I search against?
<matti> I'd say, the kernel itself.
<matti> Then you can lookup fsck
<Awsoonn_> fyi it appears to be that it was last mounted in the future. the clock must have been changed during installation. /me preorts
<maxb> Awsoonn_: it's already filed
<maxb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423247 in clock-setup "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [High,Fix released]
<Awsoonn_> maxb:  thanks for that!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-08
<min> Hi, I wanted to look into a possible ALSA regression in Karmic.  It's Intel HD Audio "00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384]"  no longer has ALSA controls for Analog Loopback. I did not find a bug in launchpad for this.
 * crimsun nods
<crimsun> please just use "ubuntu-bugs"
<crimsun> there's no need to re-announce, since i'm present.
<crimsun> ubuntu-bug*
<min> @crimson So do you want me to file a launchpad bug report, or just discuss it here?
<jjardon> hello, could someone confirm this bug? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/414748
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414748 in epiphany-browser "should depend on epiphany-webkit first" [Wishlist,New]
<crimsun> min: please file a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
 * micahg is looking jjardon
<micahg> jjardon: do you have a link showing upstream making that move?
<jjardon> micahg, mmm, wait a moment please
<jjardon> micahg, http://blogs.gnome.org/epiphany/2009/07/01/gecko-end-of-life/
<jjardon> (micahg, I've updated the bug report with the link)
<min> @crimsun Bug #426023 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/426023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426023 in alsa-driver "ubuntu-bug alsa-base No analog loopback on HD Audio in Karmic 2.6.31-rc8" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh_> good catch, jjardon
<jjardon> hggdh, :)
<micahg> I don't know about that bug
<crimsun> min: that's not a bug
<crimsun> min: that change is intentional, and it landed in changeset d78d7a90adf793943cc29a414b6f4364a700aad5 (sound-2.6.git)
<micahg> for karmic it shouldn't matter jjardon and for karmic + 1, my guess is it will be dropped
<crimsun> min: to quote the change:
<crimsun>     Don't create "Analog Loopback" controls as default since these controls
<crimsun>     are usually more harmful than useful for normal users.
<crimsun>     Only created when "loopback = yes" hint is given.
<hggdh> micahg: you mean epiphany will be dropped?
<micahg> epiphany-gecko
<hggdh> oh, OK
<micahg> if it's not supported upstream
<jjardon> the problem is that people that installing epiphany-browser will fille bug against an unsoported version (gecko)
<hggdh> indeed. I guess this will be one of these bugs that will bites us back ;-)
<jjardon> so will be rejected upstream :/
<hggdh> well, the triager working on them will have to be careful.  meanwhile, we keep trodding on
<micahg> well, right now epiphany browser is gnome, epiphany-browser will probably become webit
<micahg> *should
<micahg> or maybe -webkit will provide the epiphany-browser dummy package
<micahg> in any case, it'll be supported in Ubuntu until it's EOL for SRUs
<jjardon> for Gnome 2.28, only webkit backend is supported (all gnome apps are switching to webkit)
<micahg> hmm
<jjardon> as webkitgtk+ was accepted as external dependency
<micahg> maybe epiphany-browser should be removed for karmic?
<jjardon> I think is better make depend  epiphany-browser on  epiphany-webkit
<micahg> you can't do that
 * micahg is wondering why it was broken out...
<jjardon> micahg, why not? (only curious)
 * micahg is referring to the source pacakge
<micahg> like in intrepid
<jjardon> I vote for remove epiphany-browser then
<micahg> ok, I changed the bug to EOL of epiphany-gecko
 * micahg just had a discussion with asac earlier about but titles having symptoms and not solutions
<micahg> *bug titles
<jjardon> micahg, ok, thank you
<micahg> thank you for finding this
<micahg> does apport add need-duplicate-ckeck?
<micahg> *-check
 * micahg had apport answer me :)
<micahg> hi
<robert_ancell> micahg, hey
<micahg> so I think we discussed something about old packages and redirecting at some point
<robert_ancell> micahg, right. I guess some of these problems will go away once LP stops allowing users to directly report bugs
<micahg> why owuld they do that?
<robert_ancell> micahg, in that users will report from the application and that will correctly pick the LP project to file against.  The problem is glchess has a problem, they go to launchpad and search for glchess, then report against the obsolete project
<micahg> well, I don't think that's a good diea
<micahg> *idea
<micahg> I'd rather have glchess redirect to gnome-games
<micahg> I don't think everyone should have to be in the app to open the bug
<robert_ancell> I think that is the direction bug reporting is moving, i.e. using apport to report bugs (so that the bug quality is high)
<micahg> yes idneed
<micahg> indeed, but I don't think the other functionality shoudl be closed out
<robert_ancell> micahg, I think the plan is to hide it
 * micahg will add it to agenda for hte next meeting (tomorrow) :)
<robert_ancell> i.e. no "report bug" link, or that link will say "run apport pkg-name or go to help->report a problem"
 * micahg doesn't like that
<micahg> bugs right now aren't just bugs but wishlist requests as well
<robert_ancell> micahg, yes but it's still important to know what version they are requesting against (which is often ommitted)
<micahg> not necesarily if it's an open ended feature request
<micahg> robert_ancell: meeting at 16:00 UTC tomorrow
<robert_ancell> micahg, thanks
<robert_ancell> micahg, oh I am away tomorrow but will read minutes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I added this to the agenda and there don't seem to be many other items
<micahg> so it will probably be discussed
 * micahg hopes he can make the meeting :)
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola thekorn!
<thekorn> oha, dholbach is in spanish mode today ;)
<dholbach> not too much :)
<matti> ;]
<james_w> hola
<james_w> are the logs Spanish in bug 426083?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426083 in kerneloops "package kerneloops-daemon 0.12+git20090217-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426083
<mac_v> pedro_: hi... how do i run valgrind for this> Bug #423394 it occurs immediately after login and is not consistently reproducible
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 423394 in gnome-utils "gnome-screenshot assert failure: gnome-screenshot: ../../src/xcb_io.c:378: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423394
<pedro_> mac_v, gnome-screenshot starts on login for you?
<pedro_> that's weird
<mac_v>  that crash has occurred at login only , not any time else
<bddebian> Boo
<micahg> are we having a meeting?
<bdmurray> micahg: we could however, the attendance might be low since an announcement was not sent out
<bdmurray> then again most people who show up will probably be able to make it anyway ;-)
<micahg> also the agenda isn't that large
<bdmurray> so lets see how many attendees we have and adjust to later if necessary
<bdmurray> Hi, we usually have a bug squad meeting on the 2nd Tuesday of the month.  This is today but no announcement was sent out.  Is anybody here for the meeting today?
<^arky^> o/
 * micahg but leaving shortly :(
<pedro_> i'm here
<bdmurray> hggdh: ?
<bdmurray> okay, well since the people with adgenda items are here why don't we cover the first 2 items at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting and have another meeting next week if necessary too
<bdmurray> micahg: go ahead
<micahg> bdmurray: I can't stay too much longer
<micahg> but we can start I guess
<bdmurray> or we could postpone that until the 15th...
<bdmurray> whatever works best for you
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> probably better to postpone
<micahg> next week, I should be available for the whole meeting
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, great.  pedro_ then?
<pedro_> yup so i won't be around next couple of weeks since i'm taking holidays
<pedro_> so i'm looking for someone who can take care of the hug days on those weeks
<bdmurray> pedro_: which specific days?
<micahg> also any idea which packages?
<pedro_> there's one for pulseaudio (no date yet though) and we need to look for an extra target
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Planning
<bdmurray> maybe not a package but the no package bugs or bugs with patches?
<pedro_> sure, the last ones we ran about that were in April and May so yeah why not
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you think one of those targets was more successful than another?
<pedro_> the bugs without a package is always gets more attention
<bdmurray> okay, it could use it more too
<bdmurray> pedro_: and which thursdays are you gone?
<pedro_> 17 and 24 Sept
<bdmurray> I could set the one on the 17th and would prefer it be the no package one
 * micahg has to run...see you next week
<bdmurray> pedro_: does that seem alright?
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeap sounds good to me
<bdmurray> pedro_: and maybe sending an e-mail to the list to find someone for the 24th would be best?
<pedro_> bdmurray, sure I'll do that
<bdmurray> and I'll setup another meeting for next week then
 * ^arky^ is waiting for his ubuntu-bugcontrol application review 
<thekorn> bdmurray, pedro_ I can do the announcement for the 24th
<bdmurray> thekorn: and set it up?
<thekorn> bdmurray, yes, sure, why not. did you agree on a target?
<bdmurray> pedro_: pulseaudio correct?
<pedro_> bdmurray, thekorn yeah pulseaudio
<pedro_> thekorn, thanks!
<BUGabundo> hey
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: btw, how can I debug gnome-power-manager/gnome-session/devkit-something crash?  All I get right now is this tail of .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/d41a0ecf8
<kklimonda> and a crash log which is a duplicate of.. /me searching for a bug
<kklimonda> oh, there is a pending gnome-power-manager update, I'll see if I can still recreate it
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: looks like it's a gnome-session crashing but I can't get a good stacktrace :/
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - that looks more like Xorg crashing
<kklimonda> now I have two crashes..
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: but I get no .crash file for X
<kklimonda> only for gnome-session and gnome-power-manager
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: how can I pinpoint it?
<chrisccoulson> i've seen someone else say they see a simultaneous crash in gnome-session, g-p-m and dk-power already, but they didn't get a backtrace
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: here is a report for gnome-session: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/426501
<ubot4> kklimonda: Error: This bug is private
<kklimonda> ech
<kklimonda> made it public
<chrisccoulson> will have to wait and see what the retracer makes of it
<kklimonda> and here is one for g-p-m: bug 426503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426503 in gnome-power-manager "gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426503
<kklimonda> sure, I can reproduce it really easily so if you have any questions just ask
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, thats wierd. those are both SIGSEGV but your xsession-errors show an assertion, which is what I've seen someone report already
<chrisccoulson> actually
<chrisccoulson> i don't think there is an assertion there
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: this pastebin is from crash after update: http://pastebin.com/d7df174ac
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i'm going to have some dinner now. i will have a look at your bugs when the retracer has dealt with them
<kklimonda> sure, thanks
<chrisccoulson> it would be useful though to see where those critical messages come from
<chrisccoulson> are you familiar with debugging them?
<chrisccoulson> those messages are likely a precursor to the crash
<kklimonda> no, but I'm a fast learner :)
<chrisccoulson> to debug them, you can run apps with "G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals" in the environment. this will make them abort when the message is triggered, leaving a core dump (or a backtrace if you're running in GDB). This can show what led to the message
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: set a breakpoint for a g_log() and reproduce crash?
<chrisccoulson> but for gnome-session, it's a little trickier
<chrisccoulson> to debug gnome-session, you can log in to a failsafe xterm from GDM, then fire up GDB in your xterm like: "G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals gdb"
<chrisccoulson> then you can run gnome-session from GDB - it should start your session as normal, then crash, and you should be able to get a backtrace showing where the message happened
<chrisccoulson> it would be useful if you could try that - but gnome-session issues on startup can be tricky to debug
<kklimonda> it's not on startup but after I unplug my usb mouse
<chrisccoulson> that would be easier to debug then
<chrisccoulson> you can attach GDB to the already running gnome-session
<chrisccoulson> but you will still need to start your session from the failsafe xterm with "G_DEBUG=fatal_criticals gnome-session"
<kklimonda> ok, I'll see what I can do.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I got some gdb logs but not full
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31510719/gnome-session.gdb.log and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31511412/gnome-power-manager.gdb.log
<kklimonda> for some reason I have no symbols for dkp_device_get_object_path () and dkp_device_removed_cb () though..
<kklimonda> and as they are probably most important I'll have to try to dig some more..
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: any luck? I'm going to sleep soon and I've wondered if you need something more
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-09
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - thanks - i will have a look at those traces in the morning if that's ok
<chrisccoulson> i need to get some sleep soon too:)
<dholbach> good morning
<_Ripp3r_> hello
<_Ripp3r_> does anyone using alfa500mw wireless adapter under ubuntu , im having problem it dont work as it should...
<_Ripp3r_> signal strengh is around 15-20% ,should be normal strengh up to 100%
<_Ripp3r_> nvm
<matti> :)
<alourie> hello
<thekorn> hi alourie
<alourie> thekorn: is this the place to get help when my bug triagers canned reponses greasemonkey addons do not work?
<thekorn> alourie: I think so, best to get in contact with bdmurray when he is awake
<alourie> thekorn: right, thanks
<alourie> which timezone he is in?
<davmor2> alourie: yanky timezone +8 iirc
<alourie> ha
<alourie> ok
<MTecknology> Is there a response for somebody that took a bug that was marked fix released in two packages and changed it to new with no explanation?
<pedro_> MTecknology, not really, you can point they to the HowToTriage and Bug/Status documentation though
<pedro_> m weird
<pedro_> is anybody able to edit a bug description with edge?
<MTecknology> oh
<pedro_> I'm getting a Entity-body was not a well-formed JSON document. on some bugs
<pedro_> i'll better ask on #launchpad
<bdmurray> alourie: hi! what's going on?
<alourie> bdmurray: hi!
<alourie> bdmurray: I was trying to use canned responses in Firefox with lp-stockreplies script, but it doesn't do anything...
<alourie> does it work with Ff 3.5
<bdmurray> alourie: how did you install them?  from the PPA (a firefox extension) or just stockreplies w/ greasemonkey?
<alourie> on this machine (Windows) it's just strockreplies with greasemonkey, at home it was PPA
<alourie> bdmurray: ^^
<bdmurray> hmm, I haven't tried it on Windows (not that it should necessarily matter) but it does work for me on Karmic with Firefox 3.5
<bdmurray> Do you even see the replies?
<alourie> bdmurray: that's the issue - no
<alourie> tags work, karma works, but replies do not show anything
<bdmurray> each script has a debug = 0 bit.  you could flip that to 1 and then use the error console to look for messages from the script
<alourie> bdmurray: oh
<alourie> ok, I'll try that...
<alourie> bdmurray: now have to run home, talk to you later. Thanks for the help :-)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I can't get anything interesting from devkit-power --verbose --monitor-detail..
<chrisccoulson> does it not output anything at all?
<chrisccoulson> (i haven't actually tried it yet)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: It seems that every few times absolutely nothing is logged when I plug in my mouse and after I plug it out crash occurs
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: the log http://pastebin.com/f7fedcc83
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm, i need to have a bit more of a think about it. i'm just going through my e-mails first though
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: I have connected usb twice but only one try was logged - second one was crash. It's consistent in this that when I plug in and get no log devkit-power crashes after plug out
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - could you try running "dbus-monitor --system" and triggering the crash?
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/f3d767795
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: btw, not that I am in xterm session I'm not logged out
<kklimonda> it's faster to work on it this way but it may be that something is different. should I try from normal gnome?
<kklimonda> well, devkit-power crashes the same, with the same g_critical() message
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yeah, i was just wondering that
<chrisccoulson> "signal sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> dest=(null destination) serial=8 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=NameOwnerChanged"
<chrisccoulson> "string "org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power""
<chrisccoulson> oh, are you saying the devkit-power utility crashes, or the daemon?
<chrisccoulson> something wierd happens with the daemon because there is a NameOwnerChanged signal there
<kklimonda> hmm.. from what I can say there is no daemon running at this moment..
<kklimonda> it has probably crashed already. Let me try this with a fresh session then
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ok, I have a better dbus-monitor log now
<kklimonda> http://pastebin.com/f5dc691b3
<kklimonda> when I connect my mouse/keyboard for a second time there is no DeviceAdded signal
<kklimonda> but I have both DeviceRemoved signals emitted
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - yeah, spotted. so, there is no entry to remove from the hash table on the client side, which is why it crashes
<chrisccoulson> so, there is a bug in the library, and a bug in the daemon too
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - would you mind attaching the output from dbus-monitor to the bug report?
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> done
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - would you also be able to kill the existing devkit-power-daemon process, and start a new one like "/usr/lib/devicekit-power/devkit-power-daemon --verbose 2>&1 /tmp/dkp.log" to capture what happens to the daemon too?
<chrisccoulson> you would probably need to do that before starting your session though
<chrisccoulson> i'm just trying to figure out why you don't see the signal when the device is added a second time
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the only time it doesn't emit the DeviceAdded signal is during coldplug, but that shouldn't happen unless it restarts
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: http://pastebin.com/f31ce7dc6
<kklimonda> I'm also attaching it to report
<chrisccoulson> thanks, i'll take a look at that shortly
<alourie> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> alourie: on a call at the moment
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - it seems that your mouse isn't actually removed from the device list in the daemon when you remove it the first time (although it generates the DeviceRemoved signal), so when you add it, it doesn't generate the DeviceAdded signal
<chrisccoulson> seems there is a missing call to dkp_device_list_remove
<bdmurray> alourie: back now
<alourie> bdmurray: hi, I'm looking at the script, and there's no "debug" param. Am I missing it?
<billybigrigger1> can someone confirm a bug in karmic for me? you need to be able to share your desktop and vnc in
<BUGabundo> hey ppl of the buggy world
<billybigrigger1> looks like it's just me and you haha
<alourie> bdmurray: well, I'll have to catch you tomorrow...
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda - i forwarded your devkit-power bug upstream now. it has enough info
<MTecknology> How do you use apport to add information to a bug report?
<bdmurray> apport-collect bug#
<MTecknology> bdmurray: will it pick up on the package name
<bdmurray> yes, it looks at the bug report for the package affected and then runs the appropriate hook
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-10
<dholbach> good morning
<matti> Mornign :)
<thekorn> hi matti
<matti> :)
<alourie> good morning
<Branko> hello
<Branko> i have some issues with karmic release alpha 5, can anyone help please?
<pedro_> asac, is this a problem with the ubuntu package? bug 375637
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 375637 in firefox-3.5 "Uninstalling Firefox 3.5 does not remove all gconf entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375637
<asac> pedro_: thats a good question. i am not sure
<asac> those are user configs
<asac> feels like only thing that could do better is gnome-settings-daemon ... or something
<asac> maybe would need to check on each run if certain keys are still valid
<asac> and if like the command line handlers are not, fallback to the last used option that is still available
<pedro_> right, that seems to be better option
<asac> so maybe reassign and post what i wrote ;)
<asac> doesnt feel like a bug that can get fixed soon. but if seb agrees we could upstream it and maybe it gets fixed
<debfx> how can I mark a bug that has duplicates as duplicate of another bug?
<pedro_> asac, yes will do that
<asac> debfx: i thought in latest launchpad it works. otherwise you need to redupe everything ;)
<asac> first
<asac> thats what was needed int he past at least
<pedro_> debfx, not easy to do, you need to unmark/mark all the childs there first :-/
<debfx> is there a tool to do that automatically? :/
<matti> Yes. We call it "humans" ;]
<debfx> is it already packaged? ;D
<matti> :P
<pedro_> m there's one...
 * pedro_ looking
<debfx> yeah, lp-set-dupe
<debfx> but that requires a list of the duplicates
<debfx> could someone  please set bug #361862 to public or undup it?
<ubot4> debfx: Bug 361862 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/361862 is private
<bddebian> Boo
<micahg> pedro_: you know you can create a new profile without a new user for firefox, right?
<pedro_> micahg, yeah i know, just want the user to test without the broken user configuration he could also have on gnome
<micahg> ah, ok
<pedro_> micahg, are you ready to triage some bugs on firefox today ? ;-)
<pedro_> micahg, there's a firefox-3.5 hug day going on now
 * micahg knows
 * micahg is watching
 * micahg will probably tackle a few
 * micahg is normally the one who triages bugs in the package with gnomefreak and asac :)
<micahg> right now I'm wrestling with a build that doesn't like me
<Kamusin> could somebody try to reproduce this 424746 please? this works fine for me..
<Kamusin> bug 424746
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 424746 in firefox-3.5 "firefox download xml-error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424746
<pedro_> Kamusin, working fine here as well
<Kamusin> thank your sir ;)
 * Kamusin you
<qense> There is this new media-player-id package in Karmic for recognising media players. This is different from the way media players used to be detected. Is there a guide of how to add new devices to this package? I'd like to know what to say/do when someone requests to add a new device.
<billybigrigger> #ubuntu+1 has seen a few users who are all running gnome, kde and xfce, loose gnome as an available session in gdm
<billybigrigger> is anyone aware of this or know the bug # or a fix?
<mr_pouit> Bugs #403291, #426800
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403291 in xubuntu-default-settings "Unable to change the default session for GDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 426800 in xubuntu-default-settings "lost gnome in gdm session chooser" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426800
<billybigrigger> mr_pouit, thanks
<qense> bug 403291 should be fixed in the latest update for gdm
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403291 in xubuntu-default-settings "Unable to change the default session for GDM" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403291
<Flare183> Can someone please tell me exactly how to triage bugs? I still don't understand how to do it, even though I've already read the wiki pages on it.
<Flare183> I know how to improve a bug report, but I don't know how to mark it as triaged.
<micahg> ping Kamusin
<Kamusin> micahg,
<micahg> hi first, thanks for doing a great job with the ff3.5 bugs
<micahg> Kamusin: just 2 comments
<Kamusin> micahg, please tell me :)
<micahg> if you dupe a ff3.5 bug against a ff3.0 bug, make sure to add a ff3.5 task to the bug
<micahg> 2, if swfdec is at fault for something, we can suggest switching plugins, but a bug should be filed against swfdec-mozilla
<micahg> otherwise, great job!
<micahg> (there might be a bug for it already)
<Kamusin> micahg, I will.  thanks for you advice ;)
<micahg> np, and keep up the good work
<micahg> Kamusin: one more thing...Fix Released should not be used for unknown fixes
<micahg> This should be used instead: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<Kamusin> I will change that right now,
<micahg> thanks Kamusin
<micahg> Kamusin: have you seen the status wiki page?
<Kamusin> yep micahg , but sincerely I just made a mistake for my poor experience in that kind of reports  : / . I'll try to remember for next time!
<micahg> Kamusin: don't worry about it
<micahg> we're all learning all the time
<Kamusin> micahg, how can I manage this bug 411476,  is one  wishlist I think but should I send to upstream directly?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411476 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 should not use the ubuntu logout noises as default sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411476
<micahg> Kamusin: well, I wasn't sure why it was happening
<micahg> Kamusin: maybe hop in #ubuntu-mozillateam and see what asac thinks
<asac> i am also here ;)
<asac> though its late
<Kamusin> :D
<asac> isnt this a canberra setting?
<Kamusin> what do you think about bug 411476? asac
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411476 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 should not use the ubuntu logout noises as default sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411476
<asac> i just replied (well reasked) on that
<asac> 00:09 < asac> isnt this a canberra setting?
<asac> i asked
<Kamusin> I am not sure sir
<Kamusin> I tried to reproduce this in a fresh install of Karmic (by the way, how can I check that?)
<asac> Kamusin: /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=login.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=logout.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=info.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=warning.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=error.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=question.wav
<asac> /etc/sound/events/gnome.soundlist:file=generic.wav
<asac> what of those sounds is it?
<Kamusin> asac, where are located these files? I can't find them
<asac> Kamusin: the bug is about the sounds you get on "confirm" dialog?
<Kamusin> yep, when you are closing firefox and ask you if you want to proceed..
<asac> one second
<asac> have to check that
<Kamusin> no problem sir, well I have to go home right now, so I see you later, thanks for your time
<asac> /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/dialog-question.wav
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-11
<lennart> Hello anyone, i'm having some problems wt
<lennart> with a bug, what happens is: when i remove the power cable from my laptop, the computer goes to sleep after some seconds. Im running karmic alpha5 with latest upgrades
<lennart> oh im having a hp dv1667 laptop also
<lennart> im a novice so not sure what to so should i file a bug report?? how can i check so it's not a duplicate etc?
<micahg> lennart: well, have you tried #ubuntu+1 to see if there's a quick solution
<micahg> that's the official support channel for karmic at the moment
<micahg> if you need help filing a bug, please come back
<lennart> okey sorry, but didn't know where to turn and saw this irc from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<micahg> yep
<micahg> that's ok lennart, please come back if you need help filing a bug
<eltoozero> anyone, an assist figuring out which package to blame for a bug?
<micahg> eltoozero: what;s the problem?
<eltoozero> wifi freeze
<micahg> did you check syslog for what's locking up?
<micahg> or to see if it has anything in there
<micahg> what wifi client??
<eltoozero> specifically, a freeze when toggling wifi...
<eltoozero> by client, not sure what you mean, adapter?  I'm using NetworkManager
<micahg> yep
<micahg> check /var/log/syslog for any clues
<micahg> but either linux or network-manager
<micahg> would be my guess
<eltoozero> so really, it would be the last entry in syslog before the reboot...
<micahg> yes
<micahg> eltoozero: is apport enabled?
<eltoozero> whenever a crash happens where the system is recoverable, I get an automatic bug reporting thingamagig
<eltoozero> I was under the impression that was apport
<micahg> yep
<micahg> and nothing comes up when you reboot?
<eltoozero> but it doesn't happen when I get the halt
<eltoozero> negatory
<micahg> ah
<micahg> ok
<eltoozero> the wifi disables itself in hardware, so that part happens ok
<eltoozero> but I get a non-blinking console cursor, and my mouse cursor on a black screen, no REISUB helps, only shut down
<eltoozero> n
<eltoozero> I know wifi disables because it's off when the system is restarted
<micahg> which kernel?
<eltoozero> and I originally reported under bluetooth because I have to toggle bluetooth 1st to reproduce
<micahg> which wifi chipset?
<eltoozero> been happening on every karmic build so far
<eltoozero> rt2680 off the top of my head, uno momento.
<eltoozero> rt2860
<eltoozero> I have a video of it posted in the bt bug
<micahg> I'd say file it against linux unless rt2860 is a separate driver
<eltoozero> bug #420363
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 420363 in gnome-bluetooth "[eee 901][karmic]system freeze when toggling wifi while bluetooth disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420363
<micahg> but with bluetooth enabled it works?
<eltoozero> I can toggle wifi all night and day unless i toggle bt first
<eltoozero> bizzare
<eltoozero> reproduced on two machines
<eltoozero> Eee 901 and Eee 1000H, same i945GME and GMA950, same rt2860.
<eltoozero> I found it when I was trying to "learn" the radio LED, it only goes off when both BT and wifi are disabled.
<micahg> eltoozero: I'd say try #ubuntu-kernel to see if they have any ideas
<eltoozero> thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<eltoozero> micahg, you never let me down.
<micahg> heh, mp eltoozero
<micahg> *np
<dholbach> good morning
<wadmurr> i have a touchpad that has worked in 8.10 and 9.04, but is no longer working in 9.10 dailies.
<wadmurr> specifically, the touch-to-click is not working. how do i go about reporting this?
<wadmurr> nevermind :) i think i found the answer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<thekorn> good morning
<johe> is it a bug that hardy does not manage more than 20 Groups per user ?
<Hew> bdmurray, jcastro, pedro_, could someone please update my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership?
<pedro_> Hew, what's your launchpad id?
<Hew> pedro_, hew
<pedro_> Hew, renewed, thanks!
<matti> ;]
<Hew> pedro_, thank you! :-)
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buu!
<hggdh> yes, bug trail is working again :-)
<metalf8801> Hi I'm testing Ubuntu 9.10 Alpha 5 and I got this message when running update manager
<metalf8801> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<metalf8801> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<metalf8801> I'm able to fix the problem but I'm not sure how to report the bug or at least I'm guess I need to do more then say what I just did up above
<micahg1> you could run ubuntu-bug update-manager
<metalf8801> oh that's it ok thanks
<BUGabundo> guud evening kids
<alourie> bdmurray: hi brian, are you around?
<bdmurray> alourie: yes
<alourie> bdmurray: I found that canned responses do work, but strangly
<alourie> enough
<alourie> bdmurray: If I do generic "Add comment" - there's nothing, but if I select package (with the little triangle near it), then a whole new section opens
<alourie> where I can change package and comment on that change
<bdmurray> alourie: that's the way it is designed
<alourie> aaa
<alourie> that's it
<alourie> it wasn't obvious :-)
<bdmurray> hmm
<alourie> ok then
<bdmurray> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/launchpad-gm-scripts/master/files
<alourie> bdmurray: I mean, it is more native to use simple "Add comment" to add a comment, isn't it? :-)
<bdmurray> there is a screenshots directorty there
<alourie> right
<alourie> bdmurray: thanks :-)
<bdmurray> maybe but the greasemonkey script existed before that add comment thing at the bottom of the bug report
<bdmurray> additionally, the standard responses also performa actions which one can not do with the add comment function at the bottom of the bug page
<alourie> bdmurray: maybe i could hack it a bit, to show the responses in the bottom part ...
<micahg> that's what makes it awesome bdmurray :)
<alourie> indeed
<alourie> can I consult here regarding a specific bug? bug #427987, I want to mark it as a wishlist. Is it ok?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427987 in kopete-facebook "Can't modify account" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427987
<micahg> ping hggdh
<micahg> can someone please put eeebotu back into the announce channel?
<bdmurray> alourie: Have you recreated the bug report?
<alourie> bdmurray: which one? 427987?
<bdmurray> yes, that's the one you asked about setting the importance for
<alourie> bdmurray: no, I can't set importance, I don't have the right. I thought to add a tag "wishlist"
<bdmurray> alourie: please don't add a tag of wishlist, based off my understanding of the bug report it sounds a bit more important than a wishlist bug.  However, it would be good to recreate it to find out for sure.
<alourie> bdmurray: ok
<bdmurray> plars: what's the unr bug tag?
<plars> bdmurray: ubuntu-unr
<plars> bdmurray: what's the bug #?
<bdmurray> bug 427240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427240 in ubuntu "UPGRADES UPDATES UNAVAILABLES" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/427240
<bdmurray> its AWESOME
<plars> nice description
<plars> 8.10 lpia?  I'm thinking that might be some of the very old OEM stuff
<bdmurray> oh right, hmm
<plars> bdmurray: 8.04 rather
<plars> bdmurray: "UnreportableReason: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-12
<hggdh> er. #ubuntu-bugs-announce is back on. I am sorry, but we lost power for a good part of the day, due to storms
<Hyper-X> in UNR, has anyhad their speakers not work?
<rockstar> Would someone like to help me sleuth down a bug?  I have the symptoms, but I'm not sure what log files I should also attach (or look at the diagnose, for that matter)
<andresmujica> rockstar: which are the symptoms?
<rockstar> andresmujica, fresh Karmic install (daily iso build from last night).  When I try to log in through gdm, it gives me a little looping animation, then a black screen, and then I'm back to gdm again.
<rockstar> I can log into xterm from gdm, but not gnome.
<rockstar> Nothing obvious in .xsession-errors, but .xsession-errors.old says it can't connect to :0.0 - which is odd, since gdm presumable should start :0.0
<rockstar> /var/log/X.org.log shows no errors at all.
<andresmujica> hmmm maybe compiz or xorg are dying... it could be a permissions issue too... are you able to start the session selecting the xterm option (one different from gnome.. don't recall the options right now)
<andresmujica> the can't connect to :0.0 seems to be an xorg dying...
<rockstar> Yea, but I can't find the cause of Xorg dying, or I'd file a bug.
<andresmujica> try to open a console session and tail -f .xsession-errors while login in so you can check the process.
<andresmujica> if you want to, fill a bug with ubuntu-bug xorg
<andresmujica> i need to reboot my system (long time without updates).. i'll be back in a few mins.
<rockstar> I'd love to file a bug with ubuntu-bug, but I seem to have a chicken/egg issue. No X, no browser, no ubuntu-bug.  :/
<jmarsden> rockstar: The CLI interface should work fine ... w3m or lynx or whatever text mode browser you have ought to work... what happens when you try?
<andresmujica> brb... fsck.. mount time in the future...
<jmarsden> rockstar: Try DISPLAY="" ubuntu-bug ...    so it *knows* you have no X.
<rockstar> jmarsden, alright.  Still sleuthing for the problem.  Looks like it may be related to polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<sbc> Hi everyone. I'm trying my hands at some of the unassigned bugs, as suggested here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks. I run into quite a few bugs regarding network cards - especially wireless cards. Looking over this list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage I can't seem to find the right category for networks (or hardware in general). Where do I assign bugs related to network hardware not working?
<gimpscape> hi
<gimpscape> it looks like copying files using gnome-vfs is several times slower than with command line tools
<gimpscape> I tried connecting to ftp and sftp via Places -> Connect to Server, and they both are slow as hell
<gimpscape> the bug was reported first time in 2004, is it still not fixed???
<^arky^> about bug 411991 : what is correct format for symlinks in .links file
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411991 in obexftp "[karmic] [patch] dangling symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411991
<cwillu> gimpscape, completely different implementation since then
 * maxb blinks at bug 421371
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 421371 in util-linux "timestamp mismatch of fs superblock at file system check" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421371
<maxb> Keybuk has some rather unusual and forceful opinions on duplicate handling
<hggdh> rather aggressive, IMHO
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-13
<drew212> hi guys, im looking at getting into helping with bugs, but im having truoble with where to start...
<drew212> i keep meeting dead ends on things to do with bugs...
<micahg1> drew212: have you read this yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<drew212> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well, I would suggest choosing a package you are familiar with to triage
<drew212> uhh, im not sure what im familiar with
<micahg> well
<micahg> what do you use?
<drew212> firefox, pidgin a little bit
<micahg> ok
<drew212> wine, totem
<micahg> they're all good choices
<drew212> how do i go about finding bugs for these packages that i can actually triage?
<drew212> how do i know who to send the bug to upstream?
<micahg> well
<micahg> first choose a package
<drew212> what would be easier? firefox or pidgin?
 * micahg triages firefox bugs
<micahg> but what's easier is up to you
<drew212> lets go with firefox for now
<micahg> not all bugs go upstream
<micahg> ok
<micahg> are you using 3.0 or 3.5?
<drew212> 3.0
<micahg> ok
<micahg> Let's start with the list of new bugs: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New
<drew212> ok...
<micahg> so, choose one and then evaluate the issue
 * micahg can help
<drew212> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/252548
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 252548 in update-notifier "Firefox fails to work after an update" [Undecided,New]
<drew212> this one seems like an invalid
<micahg> what makes you say that?
<drew212> the problem is he has to restart firefox after an update...
<drew212> isn't that a normal thing to do?
<micahg> normally yes,
<micahg> but there happens to be a bug open for issues like this
<micahg> bug 338785
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338785 in firefox "[MASTER] Updates while firefox is running cause various problems until restart" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<drew212> how did you find that?
 * micahg knew about it
<micahg> but
<drew212> so this is a duplicate?
<micahg> you can search for 'master' bugs in the package
<micahg> and this should show up
<micahg> you should probably familiarize yourself with teh master bugs
<micahg> yes, a dupe is appropriate drew212
<drew212> ok, marking as duplicate
<micahg> drew212:
<micahg> one sec
<drew212> kk
<micahg> do you have the response for duplicate bugs?
<drew212> response?
<micahg> yes, have you seen the responses page?
<micahg> !responses
<drew212> nope... lol im a newb
<ubot4> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<micahg> that's a good page to bookmark
<drew212> so when marking as a duplicate do i change the staus?
<micahg> no
<micahg> first you comment
<micahg> with the response and then you mark as a dupe
<micahg> it will hide it in the searches
<drew212> cant i comment and mark as dupe at the same time?
<micahg> no
<micahg> not at this time
<micahg> would be a nice feature request if there isn't one already though
<micahg> it's been requested: bug 174951
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 174951 in malone "Can't comment on bug report while marking it as a duplicate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174951
<micahg> hi hggdh
<micahg> drew212: you still here?
<drew212> yes
<drew212> im triaging bugs
<micahg> ok
<drew212> what if i have two bugs that are dupes, which one do i mark as a duplicate of the other?
<drew212> Bug #317330 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu): “No sound in Firefox 3.0.5” <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/317330>
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 317330 in firefox-3.0 "No sound in Firefox 3.0.5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 317330 in firefox-3.0 "No sound in Firefox 3.0.5" [Undecided,New]
<drew212> Bug #292190 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu): “no sound in firefox ( streaming videos or audio-files) ” <https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/292190>
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292190 in firefox-3.0 "no sound in firefox  ( streaming videos or audio-files) " [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292190 in firefox-3.0 "no sound in firefox  ( streaming videos or audio-files) " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292190
<micahg> drew212: generally whichever one ahs mroe information
<micahg> i'd mark the newer one a dupe of the older one
<drew212> yeah, there are several duplicates of this bug, all affecting 8.10
<micahg> then use the response about trying the latest version
<drew212> the latest version?
<drew212> of ubuntu?
<micahg> of firefox
<micahg> there's a response on the responses page for obsolete version
<drew212> ahh
<drew212> what if the package is marked as firefox, but its not a problem they're having with firefox? lol
<micahg> bug #?
<drew212> #249545
<micahg> bug 249545
<drew212> #349545
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 249545 in subdownloader "Unable to download: missing idsubtitlefile(s)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249545
<micahg> bug 349545
<drew212> wrong key =D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349545 in firefox-3.0 "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349545
<drew212> the user is having a problem with his sound, but it is reported as a firefox bug, but he cant get sound anywhere...
<micahg> well
<micahg> people will a lot of times report bugs against firefox since that's what's open when they report the bug
<micahg> you can move it to the appropriate package with a note why
<drew212> so how do i change that? wouldn't that be an audio driver problem?
<drew212> what would be the proper package?
<drew212> well, how would i find the proper package, i dont want to just be told =P
<micahg> drew212: idk, I think practice is the best way
<micahg> you get familiar with teh packages
<drew212> so which package would be the one for this one?
<micahg> if you don't know you can just remove the package and add the needs-reassignment tag
 * micahg is not so good with sound
<drew212> lol
<micahg> pulseaudio or alsa
<micahg> dtchen: you around?
<drew212> could i list it as both packages, or how do i add the needs-reassignment
<micahg> no
<micahg> only one package
<micahg> or just remove the package and comment not a firefox issue and add the tag
<micahg> you click the little yellow icon next to the tags
<micahg> drew212: one more thing
<drew212> yes?
<micahg> if you want a bug/feature implemented, just mark that it affects you
<drew212> ok...
<micahg> and you can subscribe (if they didn't make that automatic)
<micahg> otherwise, people just get noise saying me too
<drew212> what was that one feature of commenting while reporting as duplicate
<micahg> bug 174951
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 174951 in malone "Can't comment on bug report while marking it as a duplicate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174951
<micahg> I got your comment
<micahg> drew212: also, there's no need to remove tags when adding
<micahg> also, you might want to join bugsquad: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<drew212> are you watching what im doin? lolz
 * micahg guesses he should have given you a better line than not a firefox issue :(
<micahg> that's my fault
<drew212> lol
<micahg> and I do that too unfortunately
<drew212> you do what?
<micahg> I had the bug open and looked at what you did
<micahg> jsut comment not a firefox issue
<micahg> it should really be something like: Thank you for reporting this to Ubuntu.   I am removing the Firefox package designation so that this bug can be properly assigned to the proper package.
<drew212> can i edit my comment?
<micahg> nope
<micahg> you can jsut keep it in mind for the next one :)
<drew212> what would you suggest for bug 384128 it doesnt seem like a firefox bug because it is happening outside of firefox, its more of a audio/video issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 384128 in firefox-3.0 "anything played on full screen (except dvd) is very poor and jerky. Sound quality on everything is very distorted unless played on very low volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384128
<micahg> text says it's an issue in firefox
<micahg> oh
<micahg> no it doesn't
 * micahg read too fast
<drew212> yeah, bbc player, firefox, opera, epiphany
<micahg> bbc player is a flash app
<micahg> but
<micahg> it is in different browsers
<drew212> should i remove the firefox package and add needs reassignment?
<micahg> I'd ask about which graphics card
<micahg> no
<micahg> firefox is among the affected packages
<micahg> but it's probably a graphics driver issue
<micahg> you can have the user try the latest firefox first though
<drew212> could it be an audio problem? seeing as if he has the sound down it works...
<micahg> well
<micahg> it's 2 issues most likely
<micahg> could jsut be the user's hardware isn't supported well
<micahg> but it's 3 months old
<drew212> should i mark as incomplete? as it doesn't contain enough information?
<micahg> correct
<micahg> also, the user is using the release kernel according to the bug
<micahg> current is 2.6.28-15
<drew212> shoot, i hit enter before i was done with my comment =X
<micahg> ok
<micahg> BTW, if you click the down arrow next to the task, you can comment and change the status at the same time
<dtchen> micahg: yes, what's up?
<micahg> ah..bug 349545
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 349545 in firefox-3.0 "no sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349545
<micahg> what's the best package to reassign to?
<drew212> also, bug 361480
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361480 in firefox-3.0 "i can get no sound on my laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361480
<micahg> pulseaudio, alsa-base, or something else?
<dtchen> difficult to say; need output from running http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<dtchen> (since the release appears to be 8.10)
<micahg> so you need that before reassigning?
<micahg> ok
<drew212> well i did my 5 for today =P
<drew212> i need to get to bed
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks drew212
<drew212> no problem =)
<drew212> sooner or later ill get around to developing... im transferring for a software engineering degree, but i've only had an introductory programming class...
<drew212> im working on learning perl and python though
<micahg> drew212: any help is appreciated
<micahg> BTW drew212, you do know software engineering is focused on the process or development, right?
<micahg> *of
<drew212> yes
<drew212> i wont be doing much coding... ill have software programmers for that
 * micahg is a coder :)
<micahg> went for a software engineering degree to discover there's not much coding involved...
<micahg> BTW thanks dtchen
<drew212> yeah, i like coding, but i have an engineering mind
 * micahg would prefer to engineer code :)
<drew212> technically i'll have a computer science degree of engineering, with a certificate in software engineering
<drew212> so i can fall back on any job i want...
<drew212> university of illinois doesnt have a software engineering degree
<micahg> UIC or UIUC?
<micahg> you should join us in #ubuntu-chicago :)
<drew212> i already am a member...
<drew212> im planning on going to the jam the first weekend in august...
<micahg> drew212: you mean october?
<drew212> err yeah =P
<drew212> check out bug 353519 its a feature that is embedded in gmail, not a bug within firefox...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 353519 in firefox-3.0 "sound when send gmail message without text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/353519
<drew212> should i mark as invalid and leave him a message saying that it is a feature within gmail, not ubuntu
<micahg> hold on
<drew212> sorry, i got bitten by the tirage bug, pun intended =P
 * micahg has a similar problem :)
<drew212> when is karma updated?
<micahg> check out bug 411476
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411476 in ubuntu-sounds "Firefox 3.5 should not use the ubuntu logout noises as default sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411476
<micahg> drew212: after midnight local time
<drew212> i dont believe this is a feature request though... but yeah...
<drew212> i think he is complaining that the warning dialog box even popped up
<drew212> micahg: how did you get that link to show firefox bugs so i can do it myself?
<micahg> drew212: ??
<drew212> you gave me a link to show the bugs related to firefox 3.0
<drew212> i accidently closed out of the window and i cant get it back =D
<micahg> oh, navigate to the package and on the right side, there is a new bugs link
<drew212> got it =)
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0
<drew212> is there an easy way to upgrade to firefox 3.5?
<micahg> ugh
<drew212> synaptic?
<micahg> jsut dealing with the same question in #Ubuntu
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but it's not an upgrade
<drew212> does it change anything?
<micahg> it'll install it along side ff3.0
<micahg> in karmic the default will switch
<drew212> how do i "upgrade" then? lol
<micahg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<drew212> ok, im frustrated enough to ask and look like a fool...
<drew212> how do i convert over to 3.5? i cant get it to run =P
<micahg> drew212: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<drew212> why cant i set a priority of a bug in launchpad?
<drew212> nevermind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
 * penguin42 isn't sure whether to file a bug on lighttpd since it seems to be reliant on a different version of automake thanit's builddeps give - but then I'm not sure how that is supposed to work? What should build deps for automake look like
 * penguin42 drops a pin
<micahg> penguin42: it's normally quiet sat night-sunday
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> that's because you're all in the wrong timezone :-)
 * micahg is in CDT :P
<micahg> but that's not why
<micahg> we're all over the world
<penguin42> nod, of course
<hggdh> micahg: pong (delayed, ys, but there)
<micahg> hi hggdh
<micahg> I think that was about EEEBotu on Friday :)
<penguin42> https://bugs.launchpad.net/+source/lighttpd/+bug/428886 is the follow up to my lighttpd question from before
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428886 in lighttpd "[Karmic] lighttpd trying to use automake-1.10 with non-specific builddep" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> micahg: eeebotu was indeed down, we had a power out situation here for some hours
<drew212> soo many duplicates of one bug =X
<drew212> search is a powerful feature...
<ftherese> bug in gigolo
<ftherese> if it is unable to auto-connect to a network share, it creates a stack of error messages for every failed attempt it automatically made
<ftherese> if it is unable to auto-connect to a network share, it creates a stack of error messages for every failed attempt it automatically made
<ftherese> even when the share becomes available again, the stack of error messages must still be clicked through...
<micahg> ftherese: please file a bug: ubuntu-bug gigolo
<laz0r> hi, I just accidently changed bugs status on launchpad, and now I can't change it back!
<laz0r> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+bug/427822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 427822 in e2fsprogs "fsck says last write time in future" [Critical,Fix committed]
<laz0r> this one, i changed from triaged to fix commited in one of the status fields
<laz0r> I didn' mean to, I just wanted to know what triaged means, and suddenly the status was changed
<micahg> laz0r: I changed it back
<micahg> !status | laz0r
<ubot4> Factoid 'status' not found
<micahg> laz0r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<laz0r> micahg: thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, who should I subscribe to  LP 429071 ? And should I set its status to triaged ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429071 in sl-modem "Bashim is DKMS script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429071
<AnAnt> note, I've attached a debdiff to fix that bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-13
<htorque> greetings, can anyone running up-to-date unity try to reproduce bug 598663? if you follow the two steps and have the 'Close' item in the global 'File' menu, then please mark as confirmed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598663 in nautilus (and 2 other projects) "Nautilus: global menu stays visible after closing (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598663
<head_victim> What's the best method of reporting a bug in a locale that doesn't allow for 12 hour time (it defaults to 24hours which is fine but doesn't even have the option for 12)?
<bullgard4> [Maverick] I entered '~$ ubuntu-bug gnome-media'. I am surprised: A window "Bug-Buddy" opens, telling me: "Send a bug report: The application epiphany has crashed. Information concerning program crash have been successfully collected. Bug buddy does not know the crashed apllication. Therefore it cannot send the error report to the GNOME bug database. Please store the bug in a text file and...
<bullgard4> ...report to the bug database of the affected application." I am lost. How to proceed?
<bullgard4> Epiphany is still running.
<abhijit> hi
<baptistemm> hello
<baptistemm> is my SRU complete (Bug 636999) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636999 in git-core (Debian) (and 1 other project) "gitweb.js missing in gitweb package (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636999
<jibel> baptistemm, could you add a test case in the description, and what are the potential regressions if any ?
<baptistemm> jibel: test case is a bit hard, as you need to setup a vhost, but the consequence is simple: you'll have plenty of message 404 NOT FOUND for gitweb.js
<baptistemm> and no regression as this is just a missing file
<jibel> baptistemm, no need to detail every step to setup a vhost except if there is a specific configuration for that vhost.
<jibel> baptistemm, without a test case, the sru won't be approved.
<kamusin> our boot is dead :(
<jpds> Our wee boot.
<kamusin> supermegalopowerawesome3.0motu is gone ..
<pedro_> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> eh? eeeBotu is dead?
<flipefr> hola
<flipefr> hi
<hggdh> alo
<flipefr> hola
<flipefr> in which language do you speak
<flipefr> ?
<greg-g> flipefr: most conversation in this channel happens in english. Although, there are speakers of other languages in here.
<flipefr> i am a little lost
<flipefr> how can i see the list of users in this channel?
<nisshh> flipefr: try the /names command
<nisshh> flipefr: which irc client are you using?
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> x-chat gnome
<nisshh> flipefr: and you dont have a list of users to the right of the chat window? xchat normally does
<flipefr> no
<flipefr> i have a list in the tab conversations
<flipefr> in the button users
<nisshh> ah ok
<flipefr> but not at the right side
<flipefr> there is no way to incorporate it to the frame?
<nisshh> flipefr: is there any other reason you came to this channel? because if its just support, #ubuntu would be more appropriate
<mistrynitesh> Hi flipefr, welcome to the bugsquad :-)
<flipefr> because someone told me to come here in the ubuntu bugsquad while i wait for a mentor
<flipefr> i dont now how to start the triage process so maybe here someone would now
<nisshh> flipefr: ah, ok, sorry, i didnt know you were waiting for a mentor, just thought you came looking for support
<nisshh> flipefr: well, this is the official bugsquad channel after all
<flipefr> so here i am
<nisshh> :)
<flipefr> xd
<nisshh> flipefr: im also being mentored at the moment, although by the sound of it, your newer to Ubuntu than i am :)
<flipefr> yes, i am very newer in this
<flipefr> but not using ubuntu
<flipefr> so i decided to colaborate relatively soon
<nisshh> flipefr: oh? what are you using?
<flipefr> lucid
<flipefr> i used jaunty and karmic before
<nisshh> flipefr: lucid IS ubuntu, unless your using kubuntu or xubuntu
<flipefr> pure ubuntu, gnome desktop
<flipefr> not kubuntu or xubuntu
<flipefr> i dont like too  much kde
<nisshh> ok
<flipefr> sooooo
<flipefr> i subscribed to the eail list
<flipefr> email
<flipefr> i read the triage guide
<flipefr> i requested a mentor
<flipefr> and now i am waiting
<nisshh> cool
<flipefr> i suppose the mentor contacted you via email
<flipefr> and told you something to do
<flipefr> but i am not hurry
<flipefr> and i dont have much free time
<nisshh> right
<flipefr> so that's the rason why i started by the simplest way
<flipefr> instead of development
<flipefr> reason
<flipefr> can you tell something you ussually do to solve bugs
<flipefr> do you read the list and choose what to do
<flipefr> or there is a place, maybe launchpad, where you are assigned to a bug
<flipefr> until you reassign it to a developer
<flipefr> or maybe solve it
<flipefr> or reject
<nisshh> flipefr: you get on launchpad and do all sorts of things with bugs :)
<flipefr> ok
<nisshh> flipefr: you should understand that your mentor is not their to do it for you, your mentor is there to answer your questions and report on your progress
<nisshh> there*
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> so i should start investigate in launchpad
<nisshh> flipefr: im not your mentor, but yea, you should have signed up to launchpad before you even requested a mentor
<flipefr> i signed but all i did was change the personal profile, the ubuntu wiki and a few things
<flipefr> i now there is a place for bugs
<flipefr> but i didnt see how to view the list
<flipefr> inside launchpad
<flipefr> there is a tab named "bugs"
<flipefr> where there is a combo to select the list of bugs
<nisshh> thats it
<flipefr> but i find nothing in all categories
<nisshh> flipefr: how long have you been using ubuntu for?
<flipefr> a year or so
<flipefr> only like user
<nisshh> right
<flipefr> more than a year
<flipefr> maybe a year and half
<flipefr> 3 versions
<flipefr> of course i use synaptic and terminal
<nisshh> so do most people
<flipefr> and changed playmouth and some sort of things
<flipefr> but never compile kernel or developed a program
<flipefr> only some practices in c
<flipefr> python
<flipefr> java
<flipefr> made a small script
<nisshh> yea
<flipefr> thats things
<flipefr> those
<flipefr> but no more deep
<flipefr> anyway
<flipefr> launchpad tells me there is no bugs for me
<flipefr> what is a blueprint here in launchpad
<nisshh> flipefr: hang on, hang on
<nisshh> flipefr: your mentor will answer your questions
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> thanks anyway
<nisshh> :)
<nisshh> flipefr: sorry if im being blunt about it but im pretty busy writing code here :)
<flipefr> ok
<flipefr> i am leaving then
<flipefr> thanks
<nisshh> np :)
<flipefr> bye
<nisshh> cya :)
<sometux> there is a bug in the help's menus
<sometux> there is a bug in the help's menus. release: Ubuntu 10.10 beta
<baptistemm> what an useful bug report
 * yofel just wanted to say that..
<hggdh> OK. There is a bug on the above bug report
<kklimonda> report it
<kklimonda> I'll confirm and we can get people start working on a fix
<hggdh> I think I only need to repeat it twice, and it is reported
<Guest63993> Hello regarding bug 577624 seems a wishlist, may I have someone please mark as such?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577624 in keepassx (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "leaves stale lockfiles on unclean shutdown (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577624
<kklimonda> rusivi: I disagree - from description it seems that you have to do some manual steps to get it unlocked.
<kklimonda> well, both from description and comments
<rusivi> Your correct that you do have to do some manual steps, input the master password.
<rusivi> Then it asks you if you want read-only, unlock,
<rusivi> kklimonda: You choose unlock, your back in business.
<kklimonda> rusivi: right, so I don't think that wishlist fits - maybe some other importance would fit the description better instead?
<rusivi> kklimonda: Well, I don't have a better suggestion other than wishlist/opinion :)
<rusivi> kklimonda: invalid?!
<kklimonda> rusivi: well, we can agree that there is a problem with keepassx so it's not an invalid report.
<njin> pedro_: hello, can you sponsor my membership at Ubuntu-it ? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,369223.0.html
<kklimonda> rusivi: reporter has said that it happens when he shuts down his computer using Shutdown from menu.
<njin> everyone is invited
<rusivi> kklimonda: I don't agree. It's not a problem. The file is "unlocked" by inputting the master password on startup, then one chooses read-only mode or unlock. It's a matter of aesthetics.
<kklimonda> rusivi: also "Invalid" isn't really an importance.
<rusivi> kklimonda: how is inputting the master password to access the database file a bug?
<kklimonda> rusivi: not removing a lock on db at shutdown is.
<rusivi> kklimonda: If anything, it's a wishlist, b/c it does not cause any adverse affect to the end user other than having to click one extra check box after typing in master password.
<kklimonda> rusivi: then it's an usability issue, isn't it? User wouldn't understand why is he asked this question as he didn't do anything wrong.
<rusivi> kklimonda: BTW, IDK why devs implemented this locking mechanism, I'll check documentation see if it reveals anything.
<kklimonda> rusivi: it's probably a mechanism to prevent two instances of keepassx from writing to the same database at the same time.
<rusivi> kklimonda: I think your correct about that.
<kklimonda> rusivi: btw, what importance do you think the bug matches if you check it against this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance ?
<rusivi> kklimonda: Honestly, a Wishlist for a Feature Specification, which upstream would address.
<kklimonda> and what about Low?
<kklimonda> rusivi: to be more exact I disagree with siretart that this is an expected behaviour because keepassx has been killed. We do provide a way for applications to learn about shutdown in progress and close cleanly.
<rusivi> kklimonda: If you think Low than so be it, no big deal ;)
<kklimonda> rusivi: well, I'm just discussing it - this way we both learn something new.
<rusivi> kklimonda: fair enough. It does seem this is a request for KeePassX to honor the provided learning of shutdown & clean closing you mentioned. What is this package(s) or link that discusses this learning process?
<njin> pedro_: around ?
<kklimonda> rusivi: what do you mean?
<pedro_> njin, yeah
<njin> pedro_: hello, haw are you ?
<rusivi> kklimonda: you mentioned Ubuntu provides a way for applications to learn about shutdown in progress and close cleanly. I would like to know more about this, could you please provide some information on this?
<pedro_> njin, i'm good, thanks. what about you?
<kklimonda> rusivi: oh, both GNOME and KDE provide a common D-Bus interface applications can use to register themselves and then, at the shutdown they receive notification that shutdown is in progress and may do some nifty stuff.
<njin> everythings ok, are you busy ?
<njin> pedro_:^
<pedro_> no more than the usual ;-)
<njin> LO
<kklimonda> rusivi: for example GNOME does this through gnome session: http://live.gnome.org/SessionManagement/GnomeSession
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-14
<rusivi> Can someone check out bug 180893 for wishlist status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 180893 in wine (Ubuntu) "wineboot has no manpage (heat: 3)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180893
<rusivi> ubot2: oh ok thanks bud.
<ubot2> rusivi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rusivi> hahahaha
<rusivi> ubot2: With your quick response I beg to differ!
<ubot2> rusivi: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yofel> !me
<ubot2> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rusivi> Can someone check out bug 227563 for wishlist status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 227563 in wine (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "cannot change screen resolution in counter-strike 1.6 under wine (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227563
<yofel> rusivi: done, I think 'low' is fine for the first bug though
<yofel> rusivi: btw: wishlist is an importance, not a status
<rusivi> yofel: thanks for checking!
<greg-g> wow, I'm getting the deluge of remote bug travker imported comments emails :) Fun times remembering these old bugs
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 420098 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 420098 in resolvconf (Ubuntu) "[karmic] resolvconf not started at system boot (affects: 3) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420098
<rusivi> sorry wrong bug
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 420089 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 420089 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "wine: items left in nautilus 'Open with..' menu even if Windows program or wine package is removed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420089
<greg-g> rusivi: I assume you made that last comment? It would be useful if you could link that LP bug to the upstream wine bug where that is a known issue.
<greg-g> I would, personally, consider this a bug, not a new feature, but, I will defer to upstream's opinion
<rusivi> greg-g: Sorry for the perceived lack of follow-through. I did not do a bug check for this, however , this is from personal experience. Please see following forum for more on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9702619 As well, I'll do a bug check for this and report back.
<greg-g> no need to apologize, rusivi. :) It just sounded like you had experience with upstream and might be able to easily find that bug in their bugtracker
<rusivi> greg-g: regarding uninstalling apps installed in WINE: http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#uninstall_app
<rusivi> That specifically mentions how clean uninstall of apps in WINE is not implemented (well). I extrapolated that to cleanly removing icons installed on app behalf via WINE
<greg-g> makes sense
<rusivi> greg-g: I've noticed the same phenomenon in newest dev WINE in Maverick.
<greg-g> For a wishlist bug to be really useful, though, it should be either reported upstream so the developers are aware of the issue/request or linked to an upstream bug report so we know it is at least on their radar
<rusivi> greg-g: np
<greg-g> but, I can certainly mark this as wishlist in LP for you :)
<greg-g> (done)
<rusivi> greg-g: ty you rock! I'll post the upstream web link mentioned earlier.
<greg-g> np, rusivi. Thanks for your help triaging.
<rusivi> greg-g: I've been on a triaging spree. Just did all virtualbox, VLC, gcalc, KeePassX and finishing WINE. Basically, I'm triaging package bugs I've bugged myself previously as I have had some measure of experience with them.
<rusivi> greg-g: From my view, many older bugs are fixed in newer package versions, just need to give reporter incentive to do so hehe
 * yofel hugs rusivi
<yofel> thanks for the work°
<yofel> s/°/!/
<rusivi> Also, many upstreams don't want to hear about bugs in old versions of their packages (understandably so)
<rusivi> Been there, got flamed for that!
<rusivi> hehe
<rusivi> yofel: np least I can do to give back after Ubuntu has given me so much!
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 488981 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 488981 in wine (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "use wine-pulse for wine-packages (affects: 16) (dups: 1) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488981
<micahg> rusivi: it's usually better to test for easy things that to ask the reporter if it's still occuring
<micahg> testdrive helps with that
<cwryuu> bug 637667 is a dupe of 570245
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637667 in g15macro (Ubuntu) "package g15macro 1.0.3-3 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637667
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 637549 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637549 in wine (Ubuntu) "no way to set dpi per application (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637549
<bcurtiswx> rusivi, done
<rusivi> bcurtiswx: thanks!
<bcurtiswx> rusivi, np
<micahg> rusivi: also when looking at bugs like bug 623927, you need to see why it failed in the logs and try to ascertain why it happened
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623927 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package mozilla-plugin-vlc 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to install new version of `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so': No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623927
<micahg> rusivi: also, if there's an upstream bug, you can request the bug be set to triaged
<rusivi> micahg: Thank you for reviewing bug 623927. From my view, VLC upstream does not want to hear about old version of their packages. If user upgrades to Maverick, they update their VLC, and problem will most likely be resolved.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623927 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package mozilla-plugin-vlc 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to install new version of `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so': No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623927
<micahg> rusivi: this bug isn't about upstream at all, it's about an install error
<micahg> rusivi: also, we have to support what's in the distro even if upstream won't
<micahg> rusivi: also, when there's an upstream bug, you should just request the bug to be marked triaged if there's enough information upstream
<rusivi> micahg: I attempt to adopt the view of the upstream devs for the package I triage with a little bit more flexibility.
<micahg> rusivi: there are 2 sides to bugs, upstream and ours, you can follow upstream's views when upstreaming bugs, but with regard to our bug task, we have policies how the bugs are handled
<rusivi> micahg: As well, I'm not a dev, so my diving into the crash log and coming up with a more germane solution is probably not gonna happen.
<micahg> rusivi: ok, so for bugs you don't feel comfortable with, either ask questions or move on
<rusivi> micahg: k
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 479197 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 479197 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] include optional .msstyle packpage by default (affects: 2) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/479197
<iosif> what is the best practice for filing bugs via apport when a program has crashed?  does choosing an existing bug in launchpad lose all my crash report information?
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 552323 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552323 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Permission checking dialog leaves users confused about what to do next (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 27)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552323
<hggdh> iosif: the best is to open a new bug with your crash data
<micahg> rusivi: bug 552323 already has importance set
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552323 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Permission checking dialog leaves users confused about what to do next (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 27)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552323
<iosif> hggdh: and let someone else make the duplicate determination?
<hggdh> iosif: yes; probably apport itself
<iosif> hggdh: great, will do.  thanks for the info
<hggdh> welcome
<hggdh> ka
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 624386 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624386 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tera Copy Not Being Initiated (affects: 1) (heat: 234)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624386
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 633200 for wishlist Importance?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633200 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) "Wine does not recognize the Russian and Ukrainian keyboard layout (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633200
<micahg> rusivi: not everything is wishlist
<micahg> rusivi: bug 624386 is not wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624386 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tera Copy Not Being Initiated (affects: 1) (heat: 234)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624386
<micahg> rusivi: have you read the guide on how to triage?
<rusivi> micahg: I don't think everything is a wishlist ;) However, did you read the upstream bug?
<micahg> rusivi: yes, there's an error on launch, that seems like a bug in wine, not a feature request
<micahg> it's P2 normal which isn't a wishlist importance upstream
<rusivi>  "Austin English      2010-08-26 09:09:36 CDT With wine-1.3.1-182-g56b8d5d, I get: austin@midna:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/TeraCopy$ wine TeraCopy.exe fixme:psapi:EnumDeviceDrivers ((nil), 0, 0x6fea70): stub fixme:psapi:EnumDeviceDrivers (0x580000, 64, 0x6fea70): stub and it hangs. Though based on the program's description, it may be installing device drivers, which won't work in wine."
<micahg> rusivi: using the drivers would be wishlist, not launching because it can't handle something seems like a bug
<micahg> IMHO
<rusivi> micahg: my cursory understanding of this is that it doesn't launch b/c the drivers cannot be installed.
<rusivi> micahg: :D
<micahg> rusivi: fix released in Ubuntu is when the package hits the archive, not when upstream releases a version
<micahg> bug 614546
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614546 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "wine 1.2 won't install ispq9.msi (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614546
<rusivi> micahg: As per https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa this is released in Ubuntu.
<rusivi> This was noted in the bug 614546
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614546 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "wine 1.2 won't install ispq9.msi (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614546
<micahg> rusivi: no, that's not considered released in Ubuntu
<micahg> !status | rusivi
<ubot2> Factoid 'status' not found
<rusivi> micahg: Ok, np
<micahg> rusivi: please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<cjae> does anyone care when I report bugs here?
<cjae> not trying to be sacastic
<rusivi> cjae: what's your bug bud?
<micahg> cjae: sure, just 80k bugs is a lot for 300 people
<cjae> oh ok
<micahg> cjae: if you see it's not being looked at feel free to pop in with the bug # and ask someone to triage
<cjae> kdm in kde 4.5 on 10.04 scrambles screen on log out from kde
 * cjae just wanted to be sure I wasnt putting stuff on here for nothing :)
<rusivi> cjae: could you take a picture/video of this phenomenon?
<cjae> when you install ubuntu desktop to kubuntu 10.04 it really messes up the soundcard config,can post cad specs of someone tells me how, I could do it slowly through different ways
<cjae> rusivi: how record desktop?
<micahg> cjae: you need to file the bugs first
<cjae> card specs*
<micahg> cjae: if you have support questions, #ubuntu is the place
<cjae> they are definatley bugs, um I report them as I find them, hoping someone will read log? I not sure if I have time to fill them all
<micahg> cjae: file the ones you feel are important
<rusivi> cjae: if you have a video capable camera or camcorder please documenting this, then you would bug against your graphics card driver via ubuntu-bug package
<cjae> hhmm could take a pic I guess
<cjae> I am registered a ubuntu bug reporting, but I get tones of email form it too even from unsupported distros still :/
<rusivi> cjae: However, being realistic, if the only time you notice a graphical distortion is upon log out your bug will probably not be on high priority... but your welcome to bug! Could be indicative of some other, known related graphical issue.
<cjae> pressing escape seems to fix it
<micahg> rusivi: that depends on the bug
<cjae> well its bad cause unless you know to press escape you have to drop tp tty and login that way (which puts terminal in root mode btw (using startx))
<micahg> cjae: a bug can serve as documentation especially if there's an easy workaround
<cjae> brb
<cjae> is launchpad really this slow?
<cwryuu> seems to work reasonably well here
<lifeless> cjae: hi, if you want to talk lp performance, please do hop into #launchpad
<lifeless> short story, we're working on it
<shazz-ubuntu> Hi there
<cjae> yea got one done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/637808
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637808 in xorg (Ubuntu) "only using properitary ati driver can plasma (panasonic plasma) via hdmi be used (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * cjae thinks that took forever
<shazz-ubuntu> I'd like to help out on the bugs, any tips/tutorials?
<cjae> apport seems to have a bug too
<cjae> in kde 4.5 I press alt f2 type ubuntu-bug and it asks me a things like xorg or sound etc... when I press sound it asks like I press one of the options for issues with a tty terminal or ssh problem
<cjae> even when I select other problem
<nigelb> cjae: that sounds like a hook bug
<nigelb> cjae: it works fine for me in lucid ubuntu though.  Are you using kubuntu-desktop after installing ubuntu or fresh kubuntu install?
<cjae> kubuntu fresh then kde 4.5 backport repo
<nigelb> maverick or lucid?
<vish> shadeslayer: documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<vish> oops!
<nigelb> heh
<vish> shazz-ubuntu: ^ that was meant for you
<shazz-ubuntu> thanks!
<cjae> nigelb: lucid
<vish> nigelb: my biggest regret is that no one ever seems to be able to tab fail and ping you ;p
<nigelb> vish: that did happen ;)
<vish> nigelb: not often enough!
<nigelb> Aha
<nigelb> jealousy :p
<cjae> ya apport here is totally pooched all of the options when selected give crazy responses
<nigelb> ok, then something is totally wrong.
<cjae> and another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/637819
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637819 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport-kde gives false options (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<cjae> and all I can do tonight https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/637825 wasnt sure how to add the pics
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637825 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "kdm scrammbles screen on kde 4.5 logout kubuntu 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> why did bug day shift to a tuesday?
<vish> jibel: ^ ?
<jibel> hey vish, there are 2 bug days this week. brasero will be coming on thursday.
<vish> jibel: ah!  then it can only be more fun ;)
<jibel> vish, it was discuss during qa meeting last week.
 * vish nods
<jibel> vish, many people have already upgraded to maverick and we wanted to triage the installation and upgrade failure to maverick.
<jibel> vish, ... before the official release :)
<vish> yeah sounds neat...
<jibel> vish, i doesn't look like being a great success :(
<vish> :(
<jibel> stbulicek, hello, did you had time to triage a few bugs last week ?
<vish> jibel: are you able to "hugday close  ###"  ?
<jibel> vish, didn't tried.
<vish> i get "..has already been marked as triaged by '<<BR>>'  "
<vish> looks like the wiki might be setup a bit wrong.. , not sure though..
<jibel> vish, let me check that
<jibel> vish, right, there are <<BR>> instead of blank cell for the triager columns.
<vish> yeah..
<jibel> vish, you're editing it could you please do a search and replace or do you want me to do it ?
<vish> jibel: oh! , i thought you were doing it.. ;)  if not, i can do it ..
<jibel> vish, doing then.
 * vish cancels edit lock ..
<jibel> vish, done. could you try again to close a bug ?
<vish> jibel: \o/ works now :)
<vish> thanks..
<jibel> Cool, many thanks!
<cwryuu> does anyone know what package / process produces the directory /lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/source/include/? It's causing bug 635945 but I can't seem to figure out how to get the solution
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635945 in oss4 (Ubuntu) "This error occurred while the installation of oss4-dkms. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635945
<MrBeanAC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/508545 confirmed for Ubuntu 10.04.1 Server (64bit)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 508545 in aptitude (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Aptitude ignores /etc/apt/preferences.d/* (affects: 22) (dups: 1) (heat: 106)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cwryuu> I keep seeing a lot of "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-removal script: Exec format error" in bugs
<cwryuu> Confirmed 636691, same setup
<hggdh> did the TTY jump keys change on Maverick? Ctrl-Alt-F1 puts me on TTY1, but I can only get back via Super-F7
<jibel> hggdh, both ALT+F7 and Super+F7 bring me back to X
<hggdh> jibel: but not Ctrl-Alt+F7, correct?
<jibel> hggdh, Ctrl+Alt+F7 too
<hggdh> weird
<hggdh> for me only Super+F7 works :-(
<hggdh> oh joy. Another remapping, I guess
<jibel> hggdh, Same behavior on another machine.
<hggdh> jibel: it is personal. It is my laptop on its holy crusade to drive me crazy.
<abhijit> hi
<yofel> shadeslayer: depends what you're talking about
<shadeslayer> yofel: the BC application
<algnod_> isnt there a meeting on this channel today
<yofel> algnod_: in 40 minutes
<yofel> 17:00 UTC
<abhijit> yofel, topic for meeting?
<yofel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<abhijit> yofel, ok
<algnod_> thanks yofel
<cwryuu> hmm, wonder if I should focus more on testing for Maverick bugs or Lucid bugs
<abhijit> maverick
<yofel> pedro_, bdmurray: ping - meeting time?
 * bdmurray is lurking
 * charlie-tca waves
<yofel> wb hggdh :)
<hggdh> thank you, yofel
<yofel> ok, the agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting for those that don't know yet
 * nigelb waves
<hggdh> sorry for the delay, Maverick surprises
<yofel> heh
<hggdh> OK. yofel -- I drive, or you?
<yofel> better you, I'll be on and off since I'm a bit busy here
<hggdh> no problem. Folks, I would like to start with any mentor's update
<nigelb> o/
<hggdh> from my side, both of mine suddenly vanished
<SpamapS> o/
<nigelb> I had 2 students assigned to me.  No response from mail and no contact or pings on IRC.
<hggdh> well, holstein did not vanish, but does not have time now
<charlie-tca> mine are gone
 * nisshh thinks this is depressing
<jibel> o/
<hggdh> I am considering we need a chance on the programme
<holstein> hggdh: :/
<nigelb> better than a long list of mentorship applicats which we're not processing.
<nigelb> Maybe we should do mentorship like packge training.
<jibel> brief ping on IRC with both students but no reply.
<jibel> One of them answered to my first email.
<kamusin> from here nothing new, devildante is still working hard every day and the other one is still searching nemo  (never reply first mail) :)
<nigelb> Every fortnight we have a generic Q and A session and people can come in and ask all their doubts </suggestion>
<hggdh> yes, but... we may consider requiring presence on IRC. And require time available
<hggdh> because I feel it is easy to ask, but difficult to commit
<charlie-tca> I thought we already required time available?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: not enforced, I think:-(
<hggdh> what about we think about that, and then change as needed (or as considered needed, which is almost the same)
<hggdh> Next on agenda: Regression tags and workflow.
<charlie-tca> We need to at least enforce the available times
<hggdh> some of us have been thinking about the current process with regression tags, and consider we need a change to make it simpler
<hggdh> jibel: what to take over?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: +1
<hggdh> there I go, then
<jibel> hggdh, while reviewing the bugs with a regression-* tag it appears that the current process is somewhat confusing.
<jibel> hggdh, you do or I ?
<hggdh> you do it :-)
<jibel> great!
 * hggdh sits down and grabs some popcorn
<njin> pedro_: around?
<jibel> a large part of the reports were not correctly triaged and we had to understand why
<jibel> pedro_, hggdh, I and others have been digging into it.
<shadeslayer> hey guys :)
<jibel> and we came to the conclusion that it could be simpler.
<jibel> hey shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer sits down next to hggdh for some popcorn
<shadeslayer> jibel: hey :)
<jibel> The part which appeared to be un-useful was the use of the regression-potential tag.
<jibel> Does anyone know the use of that tag ?
 * hggdh does ;-)
 * charlie-tca raises hand
<yofel> I do, but it's hard to keep track once the release is released and change all tags :/
<jibel> hggdh, please eat your popcorn in silence ;)
<charlie-tca> yofel: +1
<jibel> yofel, you hit the point.
<charlie-tca> It is kind of nuts to try and keep up with
<jibel> most of the time regression-potential is a backseat for regression-release bugs.
<jibel> So, we come with the proposition to remove the regression-potential tag and tag with regression-release and nominate for the affected release whatever the release is ( devel or release)
<jibel> we would have 3 tags to track regressions
<jibel> regression-release if the affected release is the release
<jibel> regression-updates if the regression comes from updates
<jibel> regression-proposed if the regression  is in -proposed
<yofel> isn't nomination only for SRUs? wouldn't adding a release tag as apport already does it be sufficient?
<hggdh> no, not really, yofel. First, a regression may impact more than one release;
<jibel> You need to be able to track what is the status of the regression for each release.
<hggdh> second, the apport release tag only tells us on what release it was found
<yofel> we can add tags for those releases, changing tags is easier than suffer from a rejected nomination
<charlie-tca> It would certainly simply the use of the tags. And, if it is fixed before the devel release is final, it does not really matter what the tag was.
<yofel> jibel: right, bug only developers can open release-tasks
<yofel> s/bug/but/
<hggdh> (a bit late, but...) yofel: third, a regression is always an SRU candidate
<charlie-tca> You would still have the tag, but at least the reporter will know if it will be fixed in the releases available, too.
<yofel> hggdh: sure, but how do you handle it if someone nominates a release that it doesn't seem to affect, the nomination gets rejected, and then someone notices that it affects the release after all, you can't re-nominate afaik
<jibel> bdmurray ^
<hggdh> yofel: package maintainers, and some others, can override (AFAICR)
<pedro_> yofel, well that's a lp bug that needs to be fixed ;-)
<bdmurray> I agree with pedro_ here
<nigelb> cookies for fixing it ;)
<pedro_> and what hggdh said is true
<pedro_> you can't renominate but you can approve that
<pedro_> so i think we can workaround that for now adding a comment and pinging someone with the rights on IRC or by email to approve that
<yofel> ok, I guess I can live with that
<pedro_> good point though yofel
<yofel> btw, wouldn't it make more sense to make the bug supervisor open release task and the maintainer can close it won't fix if necessary?
<hggdh> this is actually what happens -- the maintainers close wontfix if needed
<hggdh> but I would rather have the nomination with less access restrictions
<pedro_> the approval/rejection of the nomination you mean?
<hggdh> yes
<pedro_> cause everybody can nominate
<pedro_> ah yes
<yofel> sure, but I know bugs that are fixed in the devel release and that would justify a SRU, but nobody is there that knows how to do it, and later they're forgotten as the bug is 'fix released'
<jibel> yofel, an SRU is not necessarily a regression.
<yofel> right, I'm getting off topic here, sorry
<jibel> and that's 2 different workflow.
<jibel> the developer needs a mean to efficiently track regression.
<jibel> and we need to make it simpler for the bugsquad to clearly triage regression bugs.
<jibel> any other question/comment/complain ?
<yofel> ok, so 3 tags with nominations it is then?
<jibel> yofel, right
<yofel> good,  +^
<yofel> *+1
<hggdh> yes -- actually, pretty much like it is done nowadays with apport, 3 tags + the release tag it was found on
<hggdh> and nominations for the affected releases (as they are identified)
 * DrKenobi just arrived!
<hggdh> cheers, DrKenobi
<DrKenobi> hi! hggdh
<hggdh> anybody disagrees? If so, why?
<charlie-tca> agreed here
<hggdh> all: please note that this is not yet in place -- we are trying to find out itf it makes sense, and if there is a gain
<nigelb> +1 ; sounds good overall.  yofel did raise the concerns I'd have.
<yofel> I guess it makes sense to check all -potential bugs and use the new policy for natty?
<hggdh> yofel: yes, as soon as we have agreement from all (meaning triagers and -devel)
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> one more thing:
<hggdh> If a bug is tagged regression-<whatever> I think the bug should contain data on what was the last working version
<hggdh> ideally, this would be the full version string of the affected package, but I could settle for Ubuntu version...
<charlie-tca> That makes sense. Otherwise it is pretty hard to determine it even is a regression
<yofel> agreed
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> any more comments on that?
<hggdh> OK. Before moving on: please comment as needed on the ML; I will put up a wiki page with the options we considered, and pros/cons on each
<hggdh> and will announce it on the MLs
<hggdh> now, going on: Review of the ReportingBugsAlternate page
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MohamedAmineILIdrissi/ReportingBugsAlternate
<hggdh> What do you think?
<hggdh> (keep in mind that we intend to replace the current ReportingBugs with this version)
<charlie-tca> I thought it was a good re-write.
<DrKenobi> looks great!
<yofel> nice page, I was looking for the 'writing a useful bug report' section at first until I noticed he merged it into the reporting steps
<hggdh> yeah, kudos to devildante for the work!
<charlie-tca> Other than the idea that people seem to think server editions don't count as valid release versions, it looks good
<hggdh> oops
 * hggdh goes back hunting for this
<yofel> oh right, he removed 6.06 ^^
<charlie-tca> to clarify, 6.06 and 8.04 are still valid versions. 6.06 is good for another year, and 8.04 for three more, and people still need to report bugs in them.
<yofel> 8.04 is listed I think
<hggdh> right, thank you.
 * hggdh will add in 6.06
<yofel> the extra options section will need an update btw, since the last LP release you can set an initial status/importance/assigned person/milestone and maybe other things dependent on the permissions too
<jfi> when a bug exist in a ubuntu release, but has been fixed upstream, should we register a bug in launchpad or just wait the synchronization ?
<yofel> at least it needs a new screenshot, the current one is too large
<jcastro> jfi: if the bug already exists link it
<jcastro> (more often than not I found they are already reported in lp)
<hggdh> OK. I updated the ReportingBugsAlternate with Dapper Drake
<DrKenobi> The images should have a frame, they are a bit confusing
<hggdh> DrKenobi: please feel free to add it in ;-)
<jfi> jcastro, I did not find it in LP, it is quite recent, fixed the 09/10, appears in ubuntu since this morning, but maybe I miss it
<hggdh> All: please update the page as needed
<hggdh> any other comments here?
<hggdh> if not... Open Mike: anybody wants to raise an issue for us?
<charlie-tca> umm, the last two or three times I wanted to use apport-collect, it would refuse until I subscribed to the bug. It doesn't really want anyone but the original reporter to add to the bug,.
<nigelb> Kernel folks love that feature.
<yofel> charlie-tca: it should tell you that you weren't subscribed to the bug
<yofel> charlie-tca: and that was implemented to reduce apport-collect spam
<charlie-tca> It does. Something like "you didn't file this, you are not subscribed, you can not do this"...
<DrKenobi> hggdg, I'll try to do it this week
<nigelb> Also, it is fairly older feature.
<yofel> right, might not be the best formulation, but it is accurate
<hggdh> charlie-tca: perhaps a better error message would help?
<charlie-tca> But we have it in the page to use apport-collect, shouldn't we tell them to subscribe first?
<charlie-tca> ooops
<charlie-tca> never mind, misread the paragraph
<shadeslayer> btw.. my bug control application is still pending .. ( just thought i should let you guys know :D )
<yofel> hggdh: ^ (he as a +1 from me and pedro)
<hggdh> Oh, Rohan, right?
<shadeslayer> aye
<pedro_> also remember that any member of the Ubuntu Bugcontrol can comment in the application for new members
<pedro_> so don't be shy
<hggdh> pedro_: would you mind? ;-)
<pedro_> hggdh, i was waiting for someone else to also reply to that :-)
<hggdh> this is actually a good point: bug-controllers, *please* do comment. We have at least one other pending application
 * charlie-tca mumbles about starting to do that soon
<hggdh> pedro_: we have the necessary +1s, and it is already a week, I think
<pedro_> roger that
<hggdh> shadeslayer: you have been approved, now it is just a question of one of us getting it done ;-)
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> today is a really good day for me :P
 * hggdh goes to get it done
<pedro_> shadeslayer, you're all set, thanks for the help and welcome :-)
<shadeslayer> first my plasma patch got approved .. just needs to be committed and now this :D
 * shadeslayer hugs pedro_ hggdh and yofel
<yofel> heh
<yofel> shadeslayer: welcome to BC ;)
<hggdh> oh, pedro_ was faster :-)
<pedro_> :-P
<shadeslayer> :D
<hggdh> folks -- I have another meeting now. pedro_, can you take over please?
<pedro_> is there anything else to discuss?
<yofel> I think we're finished anyway if nobody has any more questions about the reporting page
<pedro_> hggdh, thanks a lot for chairing :-)
<hggdh> welcome, pedro_
<jibel> thank you hggdh!
<pedro_> alright, let's adjourn , thanks everybody for participate in the meeting and to hggdh for chairing
<charlie-tca> Thank you , hggdh
<nigelb> \o/
<pedro_> next meeting on October 12th
<hggdh> and tahnk you to yofel for holding the fort until I could reboot
<yofel> yw :)
 * yofel hugs hggdh
 * pedro_ -> late lunch
 * hggdh hugs yofel -- in fact, all!
<DrKenobi> :D
<kamusin> lunch! :)
<kamusin> thanks!
 * DrKenobi Algebra :(
<hggdh> algebra is good.
<DrKenobi> but difficult haha
 * hggdh remembers fondly dealing with Lie groups
<DrKenobi> hggdh, after adding a frame to each image, where should be uploaded?
<hggdh> DrKenobi: just update the existing page, we can always revert if needed ;-)
<DrKenobi> hggdh, I could add a frame without modifying the image?
<hggdh> DrKenobi: I *think* you can, using the wiki artifacts
<DrKenobi> ok
<DrKenobi> hggdh, I always forget to tell that the event at the Google Calendar is wrong. I always have to change the time.
<hggdh> DrKenobi: will look at it
<DrKenobi> I think it's set at 15:00 UTC
<hggdh> I have mine set to 1700UTC...
<DrKenobi> But every time I copy the event to my calendar the time is wrong. It only happens with this event. I dont know why...
<hggdh> no, you are right, the time is wrong
<DrKenobi> Ok :)
<hggdh> pedro_: how is it we update meetings on the calendar?
<nigelb> kamusin: Hugs. I see you're catching up with a bunch of rhythmbox bugs :)
<kamusin> heh :)
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 8952 for Wishlist Status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 8952 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "There should be a section "Office" in the archive (was: Openoffice should be in section "Word processing", not "Editors".) (heat: 1)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/8952
<Tetsuo55> is the retracer catching up yet?
<Tetsuo55> i saw it scan some of my older bug reports and closing them with trace failed, mismatched versions
<DrKenobi> hggdh, I've just finished adding frames to the images. I hope people like it.
<hggdh> DrKenobi: perfect, thank you!
<BlackZ> hey hggdh ;)
<hggdh> cheers BlackZ, how's life?
<BlackZ> hggdh: good, thanks! what about yours? :)
<yofel> Tetsuo55: I heard it was fixed a few days ago and it's now processing the backlog
<hggdh> BlackZ: the usual... Good, but I could live with a bit less excitement :-)
<Tetsuo55> yofel:  ill guess ill wait with reporting crashes till its a bit more up to speed
<yofel> I don't think you have to, I got a python bug checked today and I reported that yesterday
<rusivi> Can someone please check out bug 10728 for Wishlist Status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 10728 in openssh (Ubuntu) "SSH UTF-8 character mangling (heat: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10728
<pedro_> hggdh, i'll check with the fridge folks re calendar
<hggdh> pedro_: oh yes, that's where... thank you
<nigelb> hggdh: what about it?
<hggdh> nigelb: the time for the bugsquad meeting is wrong
<nigelb> hggdh: ah, you'd want nhandler I think :)
<nigelb> he's got access to those stuff :)
<charlie-tca> hmm, I need to insall bzr to use bughelper now? What happened to "easy to use"?
<nigelb> lol, that's part of easy to fix I guess
<charlie-tca> It seems like a lot of steps the wrong way
<nigelb> charlie-tca: for example if you decide you want to fix that, you'll still need bzr :p
<charlie-tca> I don't program at all. I don't think I would decide to fix ...
<nigelb> Ah
<charlie-tca> but I still can't use bughelper without bzr, which I have no use for
<abhijit> bye
<yofel> should I reassign bug 636404 to python? I never saw 'Fatal Python error: Immortal interned string died.' yet o.O
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636404 in apport (Ubuntu) "package python-problem-report 1.14.1-0ubuntu7 failed to install/upgrade: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 134 terug (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636404
<xteejx> Hi all. Can bug 604809 be changed to Triaged?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604809 in upower (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "upowerd crashed with SIGSEGV in idevice_get_uuid() (affects: 50) (dups: 5) (heat: 293)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604809
<xteejx> btw hi everyone, sorry I've been away so long!!
<yofel> hey xteejx!
<xteejx> yofel: Hey!! :)
 * yofel knows nothing about udev and leaves that bug alone, sry
<xteejx> No worries yofel, I changed machines and now can't boot Ubuntu Mverick on this PC without serious X problems, so I can no longer provide info for it, but there are plenty of dupes and afected users :)
<xteejx> Thought there should be enough info there
<njin> pedro_:around?
<pedro_> njin, yeah
<algnod> hi, i am new to triaging and i am wondering if someone has some time to spare to walk me through a triaging example
<jibel> rusivi, please don't change confirmed/triaged bugs in synaptic. thank you.
<rusivi> jibel: k np
<micahg> rusivi: pehaps you should look at new/incomplete bugs
<rusivi> jibel: What about bugs that have not had any progress since End of Life releases?
<jibel> rusivi, EOL doesn't mean that the bug is gone. Try to reproduce it with the latest release.
<rusivi> jibel: I thought asking bug reporter to update and report back, simultaneously marking a confirmed/triaged bug incomplete was in order. What do you think is best?
<rusivi> jibel: in EOL case only btw
<rusivi> BTW, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status -> "If you have to ask the reporter questions, set the bug to Incomplete"
<nigelb> rusivi: Just emphasizing what micahg said, don't assume something is fixed.  Test and confirm that its fixed please.  You just closed something as fix released, have you verified it?
<rusivi> nigelb: Which bug specifically are you referring to?
<jibel> rusivi, for synaptic at least, when it's confirmed/triaged the issue is still relevant even if it's EOL.
<nigelb> bug 24281
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 24281 in planner (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "(Breezy) Planner Gantt view vertically misaligned (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24281
<rusivi> nigelb: let me check real quick
<yofel> rusivi: same for bug 24626: did you check if the fix has made it to ubuntu already?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 24626 in apt (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Too many repositories "dynamic mmap ran out of room" (affects: 2) (dups: 30) (heat: 286)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24626
<rusivi> nigelb: seems I mis-set it. I should have set as incomplete?
<nigelb> Should have left it alone or tested and marked confirmed or fix released depending on result of testing
<rusivi> yofel: regarding that bug, did not confirm. However, upstream marked fixed.
<nigelb> I didn't have access to an ubuntu system when I was triaging the patch (was on a debian box)
<yofel> rusivi: yes, but the ubuntu task is only fix released if the fix has reached the devel release,
<yofel> note: the bug is fixed, I checked it
<rusivi> yofel: nice!
<yofel> rusivi: easiest way for this case was: check that the changelog entry from debian is in the ubuntu changelog
 * nigelb hugs bdmurray 
<nigelb> bdmurray: I tried and lost time to work on a tool like that ;)
<rusivi> yofel: k
<yofel> nigelb: what tool?
<nigelb> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/annotate/head%3A/launchpadlib-scripts/forward-bug-to-debian.py
<bdmurray> nigelb: oh, sorry about that!
<yofel> oh, that sounds useful
<nigelb> bdmurray: no problem :) If something works, rocking.  I knew you'd get there once you get 2 minutes of time :D
<yofel> hm, maybe I should clean up my lp-set-expired.py and send that there too ^^
<nigelb> yofel: please do :)
<nigelb> its nice to accmulate all of them together
<Marcus> hello all, new to this, so plese bear with me.... I have seen a bug in the upgrade tool where it will not prompt for the sudo passoword, where would I file this?
<yofel> you can get it here until then: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts
<Dink> 388.839967] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id ... Trying to figure out where/why this is happening. It seems to be happening when I move gnome-terminal around and switch back and forth between applications to it.
<kklimonda> Dink: you will have more luck on #ubuntu-x channel but imo it's a kernel bug
<Dink> in my X0rg.0.log file I get ... [  1128.245] (EE) intel(0): Couldn't create pixmap for fbcon
<Dink> ahh kernel ok. Will poke around to see if its been reported yet.
<BUGabundo> evening
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<Marcus> Found my bug was already reported. seems it goes back to around 9.04 of ubuntu. #414181.  annoyance bug, but it would be great if it got fixed....
<Marcus> anyone looking at update-manager?
<maco> Marcus: if you say bug before the bug number the bot does useful things. just a # doesnt though
<maco> bug 414181
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 414181 in update-manager (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Update Manager, "install" button does nothing when u-m was opened by itself (affects: 29) (dups: 5) (heat: 164)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414181
<hggdh> yofel: heh. We both confirmed a fix released right now...
<yofel> :P
<Marcus> Thanks maco....
<Marcus> Ok, now that I have found said bug, does anyone know of a way to role a package back to an earlier version to try to debug this one? I can get it to cause it if I come out of sleep and there is an update waiting....
<maco> Marcus: you can use apt-get install foo=version
<maco> or you can use dpkg -i --force-downgrade  foo.deb
<maco> to install an old version
<rusivi> micahg: I just changed my bug search to focus on just new/incomplete, as you suggested :D
<lifeless> rusivi: thanks
<micahg> rusivi: you might want to consider requesting a mentor
<lifeless> rusivi: when looking at confirmed/triaged bugs, please do not push 'is it still a problem' onto the bug, instead reproduce it yourself (and if you can't because you don't have the right hardware/etc, don't say anything on th ebug)
<lifeless> if you have the right setup so you should be able to reproduce it and it doesn't happen, look at the relevant code and confirm that its fixed.
<Marcus> maco: if I force a downgrade, will apt remember that I forced the downgrade and show there is a newer version, or will it mark it as a "downgraded" package and not show a new version?
<maco> Marcus: when you run apt-get update itll offer the upgrade again
<maco> youd have to lock the lower version to make it hold back the new upgrade, but even then itd show that it exists i believe
<Marcus> That is better than the option I was going to do, un-install, install off the cdrom, then upgrade.... Thanks!
<rusivi> micahg: I sent a mentor request already about a week or two ago. No response yet...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-15
<hggdh> hi rusivi
<rusivi> hggdh: hello
<hggdh> rusivi: I cannot find your mentorship request -- do you have a date to give me?
<hggdh> i.e., when you sent it in
<rusivi> hggdh: must have mis-sent
<rusivi> hggdh: I just sent a fresh request 2 secs ago via https://launchpad.net/%7Ebugsquad-mentorship/+contactuser
<hggdh> rusivi: cool, thank you.
<hggdh> rusivi: one of us will get it ;-)
<rusivi> hggdh: np
<hggdh> interesting. I get a bug email every so often -- so far, so good. Then, suddenly I get 50/70 of them
<hggdh> usually by EOD (Texas-style)
<nigelb> hggdh: 80/20 theory
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> Also explained my Murphy's law of inbox
<nigelb> hggdh: ^^
<yofel> rofl
<nigelb> s/my/by
<hggdh> yeeee, thunderstorm arriving
<nhandler> plars: Did you get the calendar stuff taken care of?
<intrader> Is there an alternative to `recordMyDesktop` for recording how the desktop is behaving?
<nhandler> err hggdh ^^^
<hggdh> nhandler: no, I did not (yet)
<nhandler> hggdh: What needs to get changed?
<hggdh> nhandler: mind to update the bugsquad meeting to 1700UTC?
<yofel> intrader: there is byzanz iirc
<intrader> yofel, I will look that up, `recordMyDesktop` is not useful . Where should I find it, and why iirc?
<nhandler> hggdh: Check it out now
<yofel> intrader: haven't used it in ages, but iirc byzanz did desktop recording
<hggdh> nhandler: excellent, thank you
 * hggdh owes nhandler. Again. Pretty big tab now :-)
<intrader> yofel, I am unable to find it - what is 'iirc byzanz'. I find lots of BMWs with that brand
<lifeless> If I Recall Correctly
<nhandler> hggdh: Don't worry about it ;)
<yofel> lifeless: thanks, my fault
<yofel> !info byzanz
<ubot2> yofel: byzanz (source: byzanz): Small screencast creator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-4 (lucid), package size 79 kB, installed size 408 kB
<intrader> yofel, I am unable to do `info byzanz` - must have no info on it. I will try the Synaptic Package Manager
<yofel> intrader: '!info' was a bot command, the application is simply called 'byzanz'
<intrader> yofel, `which byzanz` gives me nothing, and the package manager shows it installed.
<yofel> dpkg -L byzanz shows:
<yofel> /usr/bin/byzanz-record
<yofel> /usr/bin/byzanz-playback
<intrader> yofel, `dpkg -l byzanz` gives a whole slew of stuff, and /usr/bin/byzanz-playback is not there.
<yofel> ok, let me check lucid, I'm using maverick here
<yofel> also it's '-L' not '-l'
<yofel> hm, seems like lucid only has byzanz-record
<intrader> yofel, it does record (but no sound), The playback is by 'Eye of Gnome' - whatever that is.
<maco> eye of gnome = eog = the default image viewer in ubuntu
<intrader> maco, never had heard of it, thanks - it is able to see the animation by byzanz
<intrader> yofel, how do I upload the file for your viewing of highlighting problem
<intrader> yofel, I will add it to the bug report - let me know of another way, thanks
<intrader> yofel, the bug is 631130 - I have unloaded a recording of the 'hightlight bug'
<intrader> yofel, I wil try to record the problem with the scrollbar.
<cjae> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-help-here/pre-release-beta/419673-about-kde-kmix-pulseaudio.html
<cjae> so how can I have the ubuntu desktop installed and not have pulse ocnflicts running kubuntu 10.04
<cjae> conflicts
<cjae> my sound is always muted upon reboot and the kmix volume slider is quarky at best
<The_Paco> tes
<The_Paco> t
<intrader> Jofel, I have also recorded the 'scrollbar problem' and uploaded to bug 631130.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<Pizack> Hi can somebody mark bug #638540  as wishlist please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638540 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Incorrect use of quotes in OpenOffice dialogs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638540
<Pizack> oh hey, that's a handy little bot
<Pizack> so when looking for bugs to triage should I just look through the ones marked as new or what? I'm kind of new at this
<rusivi> Can someone please check bug 44374 for Won't Fix status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 44374 in multisync (Ubuntu) "multisync can't connect to evolution (heat: 14)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44374
<yofel> Pizack: wishlisted, and yes, we look at new bugs, if you're new to triaging, start with packages you're familiar with
<hggdh> bug 638524
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638524 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "The size of a named pipe created by mknod or mkfifo always zero. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638524
<hggdh> er, what?
<lifeless> rusivi: hi
<lifeless> rusivi: baltix is not Ubuntu
<lifeless> rusivi: oh, sorry, I see the bug has too many subscribers, ignore my comment. But is triaged in Ubuntu, so Im' not sure why you're just asking on it. (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/41170)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 41170 in baltix (and 2 other projects) "The typical user will not know how to make some free disk space when he cannot log into a graphical desktop (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 44)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rusivi> lifeless: np
<rusivi> lifeless: ty for reviewing my changes!
<lifeless> I'm pretty sure you shouldn't be changing the Baltix bug status when asking about Mverick
<lifeless> baltix is not Ubuntu
<lifeless> also, asking about triaged bugs isn't helpful.
<lifeless> *testing* triaged bugs is helpful.
<rusivi> lifeless: hmmmm I checked out their Overview page and it seems Baltix is a language translation of Ubuntu?
<lifeless> It is a separate project.
<maco> its a different distro
<lifeless> Yes, it builds on Ubuntu, but it has its own releases and so on.
<rusivi> lifeless: Shouldn't they have their own website like Sabily, Linux Mint or similar Ubuntu derivative?
<lifeless> rusivi: they do; but they use Launchpad for bug tracking.
<rusivi> lifeless: ah
<lifeless> rusivi: launchpad is for much much more than just Ubuntu.
<rusivi> lifeless: Couldn't they just use Sourceforge?
<lifeless> rusivi: they can use Launchpad
<hggdh> rusivi: why couldn't they use LP?
<lifeless> rusivi: why would they want to use Sourceforge instead?
<maco> rusivi: lp serves the same purpose as sourceforge
<maco> i use lp for my project... dont like cvs or svn, so why would i use sf? and git.kde.org isnt up yet...  i like bzr, so i use lp
<rusivi> lifeless: hehe I'm not trying to exclude anyone from Launchpad... just trying to understand where Baltix has it's place on Launchpad
<hggdh> rusivi: one thing is actually very important (what lifeless already said): LP is for many other projects, out of Ubuntu
<hggdh> Ubuntu is just one of them. We have to be careful not to step on bugs from other projects
<rusivi> hggdh: Got it. I'll avoid their packages for the time being.
<rusivi> hggdh: Got it. I'll avoid their bugs for the time being.
<lifeless> rusivi: I think its important you start looking into bugs. Not just asking 'is it fixed in maverick'.
<lifeless> rusivi: *most open bugs are not fixed in maverick*
<lifeless> rusivi: you are wasting many many peoples time just asking if the problem still exists.
<rusivi> lifeless: I only ask that if the underlying package bugged has been updated since the last time someone commented about it in the Ubuntu version mentioned.
<maco> rusivi: do you try reproducing it yourself first?
<rusivi> maco: If I can I do. If eq dependent looking for reporter to test.
<rusivi> maco: or whomever else has same/similar eq
<maco> eq?
<rusivi> maco: equipment, ex. samsung mobile phone trying to bluetooth sync
<maco> ah ok
 * maco read "equaliser" ;-)
<rusivi> I don't have one so on the reporter or whomever has one needs to step up and let us know if still a problem
<rusivi> maco: hehe
<lifeless> rusivi: actually its the other way around
<lifeless> rusivi: because *most* bugs are not closed in each release
<lifeless> rusivi: we know statistically that *most bugs still exist*
<lifeless> we should look for evidence from *our side* that the bug is fixed before asking for confirmation.
<lifeless> rusivi: otherwise we're just wasting the reporters time.
<lifeless> rusivi: I'm really glad you want to help.
<rusivi> lifeless: yes, I was flamed for marking fixed without testing myself, I have stopped doing this.
<lifeless> rusivi: good. please stop asking 'is it fixed yet' too.
<lifeless> If its hardware dependent, check the driver code to see if its fixed before asking.
<lifeless> if its not hardware dependent, check it yourself.
<rusivi> lifeless: Well I'm not just spamming them for an update. I'm just checking if fixed if new package has been pushed out.
<lifeless> Yes, this means you will touch less bugs.
<lifeless> rusivi: trust me, you're spamming.
<rusivi> lifeless: I understand your viewpoint on this, but if the reporter has more knowledge on this issue, it seems wasteful to reinvent the wheel and try to reproduce when they are experiencing it firsthand and know what to look for.
<lifeless> launchpad is totally capable of sending out a mass email to every bug that has had a new package upload asking for confirmatio that its still a bug, if we thought that was a useful thing to do.
<lifeless> rusivi: Unless we have reason to believe that its fixed, we're *wasting their time*.
<rusivi> lifeless: Understood but not doing so doesn't get the bug addressed/fixed faster :P
<lifeless> rusivi: I've had several folk thank me for following up on *just one* of the bugs you commented on - and I bet you haven't even seen the comment because you're not subscribed to it.
<lifeless> rusivi: no, but if more people complain it will get you locked out of launchpad.
<lifeless> rusivi: which would be sad, because you want to help, and I want you to help.
<rusivi> lifeless: hmmm, I am definitely trying to be judicious in my bug zapping. If someone considers it spam that a bug that is years old had someone ask if this is fixed in a new package seems duly noted but at least someone is addressing it!
<lifeless> but asking if its fixed is -not- addressing it.
<lifeless> checking if it is fixed by *testing* is addressing it.
<rusivi> lifeless: I understand your viewpoint on this but I disagree with it. The reporter does have some responsibility to fix the bug they bugged in the first place unless they don't have the capability to do so.
<rusivi> lifeless: if that's the case it's usually where the devs takeover and work on it for them.
<lifeless> I don't think you understand how bugs in Ubuntu generally progress
<lifeless> :(
<rusivi> lifeless: when I make a bug anytime someone asks for info I'm on it like white on rice, either giving them info desired or explain outside of my sphere of knowledge.
<lifeless> yes, reporters are responsible for confirming that a fix is indeed a fix.
<micahg> rusivi: that's not the viewpoint of Ubuntu Bug Control, if there is sufficient information to reproduce, we try not to bother the reporter unless we need more information
<rusivi> micahg: is this posted in one of the Ubuntu doctrines I missed or just creating on the fly?
<lifeless> rusivi: but if we don't know that its fixed, or even have reason to *think* its fixed, then we're just going to annoy the reporter and they will unsubscribe/close it - and the defect *will still be there*
<micahg> rusivi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Actions
<rusivi> micahg: i'll review again sec
<rusivi> micahg: As per provided link: "There will be a few bug reporters who never get back to you and there is not enough information for the bug to be worked on. You will also want to mark those bugs as Invalid. "
<micahg> rusivi: *if* there is not enough information
<rusivi> micahg: it sounds like we're boiling down to opinion, not my unfamiliarity with the doctrines linked
<micahg> rusivi: no, with policy and this is almost becoming a CoC issue IMHO
<rusivi> : Granted, I think you guys are the pros, I'm the newb and I try to defer to you.
<rusivi> micahg: CoC?
<micahg> rusivi: Code of Conduct
<rusivi> micahg: Well I'm definitely trying to cooperate with you but you have referenced links that are vague regarding the issues mentioned recently.
<rusivi> micahg: it's a little RTFM/gentoo'ish to be quite honest ;)
<micahg> rusivi: one of the questions for confirming a bug is if there is can you reproduce the bug yourself (which means to try to reproduce)
<lifeless> rusivi: the section you quoted was for 'incomplete bugs'
<lifeless> rusivi: not 'confirmed' or 'triaged'
<lifeless> rusivi: you are asking these questions on 'confirmed' and 'triaged' bugs.
<rusivi> lifeless: regarding triaged bugs I changed my bad I stopped doing that :D
<rusivi> lifeless: Duly noted won't happen anymore on the triaged ones :)
<micahg> rusivi: we believe everyone's time is valuable, ours and the reporter's, therefore, if the reporter was kind enough to give us steps to reproduce, we attempt to do so
<rusivi> lifeless: I took micahg's advice and I am only focusing on New or Invalid bugs not in wishlist status without patches
<micahg> if the triage documentation implies otherwise, please let us know where so we can fix it
<lifeless> rusivi: I was responding here to a change to a confirmed bug
<micahg> rusivi: this might help as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<rusivi> micahg: duly noted.
<rusivi> micahg: good chart
<Muscovy> Indeed.
<rusivi> It seems a place should exist for a different type of bug zapping. Below triage'ers but above spammers
<rusivi> Has this been discussed anywhere?
<rusivi> Otherwise I'm gonna grind a while on way few less bugs instead of providing more tailored above-spam, below triaging "advice"
<rusivi> Not triage but bug advice or something like that
<rusivi> Does this topic fit more a Brainstorm or is their another platform for disputing Triaging procedures?
<micahg> rusivi: disputing procedures?  You can bring it up in the bugsquad mailing list
<rusivi> micahg: k well do for sure
<rusivi> micahg: I like the mechanisms set in place I just see the "advice" idea being very helpful in moving bugs forward to Fixed Release status
<rusivi> micahg: for those who are not in a position to triage
<micahg> rusivi: what do you mean?
<rusivi> micahg: well the "no equipment equivalent to reporter available", End of Life release bugs, old package issues, years of inactivity, just to name a few
<lifeless> years of inactivity just means years of inactivity
<lifeless> its got no deeper meaning.
<micahg> rusivi: no equivalent equipment you skip, end of life you evaluate if the bug still applies
<rusivi> micahg: k
<micahg> rusivi: there should be responses on the responses page for these types of bugs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<rusivi> micahg: let me check that
<rusivi> micahg: just installed firefox-lp-improvements holy cow this is well done!
<micahg> rusivi: you might want to check the responses page first for the prerequisites for the responses before using then until you are familiar with the preconditions for them
<rusivi> micahg: yes their is a small pop-up when one hovers the mouse icon over each response
<rusivi> micahg: I'm definitely reviewing for sure
<micahg> yes, that just lets you see the text though
<micahg> rusivi: for the version specific tasks, once the release is EOL, the task is Invalid or Won't Fix
<rusivi> micahg: got it!
<lifeless> (or decline, if it was nominated)
<rusivi> Can someone please look at bug 78182 for wishlist or triage?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 78182 in mc (Ubuntu) "mc should warn prior to attempting to copy a file >4 GB to vfat partition instead of crashing (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78182
<micahg> rusivi: can you check to see if it's still the case?
<micahg> or rather doesn't warn
<micahg> actually, the upstream dev is subscribed, I should ask in the bug if this is still needed
<rusivi> micahg :)
<micahg> rusivi: or you could ask the upstream dev, Yury V. Zaytsev in the bug if this is still needed and should be upstreamed
<rusivi> micahg I can ask if you like no big deal
<micahg> rusivi: I can do it, just offering you the chance if you like
<rusivi> Sure I'll ask one sec
<rusivi> micahg: done
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> rusivi: why are you trying to use a standard reply on a debian bug task?
<rusivi> micahg: your asking about bug 638681 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638681 in launchpad-gm-scripts "firefox-lp-improvements does not input standard or custom replies (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638681
<micahg> yep, just added a comment
<rusivi> micahg: Well whether I applied a custom or standard reply does not seem the issue. I was unable to apply either to it. Problem exists in firefox-lp-improvements
<micahg> rusivi: yes, but standard comments shouldn't be needed on upstream tasks where launchpad isn't the tracker
<micahg> or any lengthy comments for that matter
<rusivi> micahg: Fair enough on that. I'll avoid the debian bugs moving forward. Won't someone who works on these bugs find a custom script helpful?
<micahg> rusivi: they're just linked, no one "works" on them per se
<micahg> Debian has their own tracker
<rusivi> micahg: bug 11743 does not have an upstream bug link...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 11743 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "nvidia-glx-config suggests invalid command (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11743
<micahg> rusivi: yes, someone added a task seemingly for no reason
<micahg> or wanted it upstreamed, but never did
<rusivi> micahg: looks like I was right for the wrong reason?!
<micahg> rusivi: you were correct to set to invalid, just the lengthy comment wasn't necessary, you could've just said, this is an old bug and there doesn't seem to be a need to upstream it anymore
<rusivi> micahg: I'll leave the script bug invalid unless someone else who works on debian bugs feels compelled to speak or I ever get to the point where I'm working on deb bugs
<micahg> or something to that effect, Closing Debian bug task due to age and no bug linked
<micahg> rusivi: debian bugs aren't triaged in LP, just linked
<rusivi> micahg: k
<Tetsuo55> hey everyone
<Tetsuo55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/622777 was fixed upstream!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622777 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _handle_UBX() (affects: 67) (dups: 21) (heat: 378)" [Medium,Triaged]
<Tetsuo55> how do we get the fix on the updater?
<Tetsuo55> sorry had to reboot
<thekorn> Tetsuo55: hey,
<Tetsuo55> so what can we do about 622777
<thekorn> I just updated the bugreport you mentioned a few minutes ago
<Tetsuo55> ok thanks
<thekorn> in short, the issue should be already fixed in maverick
<Tetsuo55> ok so the updates that just made me reboot should have the fix
<Tetsuo55> nice
<Tetsuo55> then that just leaves the flash crashes and then maverick will be stable for me
<Tetsuo55> the bug is still half open, is that normalo?
<Tetsuo55> its still open for the other packadge thekorn
<thekorn> Tetsuo55: what do you mean?
<Tetsuo55> if you look at the ticket again
<thekorn> only the upstream bug watch is not closed
<Tetsuo55> yes that
<thekorn> it will be closed by one of the next automatic updates
<thekorn> but the package task is closed
<thekorn> and that's the only important bit for ubuntu
<Tetsuo55> ahh ok
<micahg> rusivi: please don't close bugs just because the version reported is EOL
<rusivi> micahg: You told me earlier that I can mark invalid or won't fix due to EoL...
<micahg> rusivi: no
<rusivi> micahg: Ok. What would you rather see?
<micahg> rusivi: I said if the task is version specific (i.e. Ubuntu Dapper)
<micahg> rusivi: if there are steps to reproduce, try to reproduce, otherwise, there's a response on the repsonses page
<micahg> rusivi: and even Dapper isn't EOL except for desktop
<rusivi> micahg: My mistake, misunderstood. I did notice that Dapper Server still supported
<micahg> rusivi: regarding bug 85531 why would you mark it Fix Released on a package that no longer existed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 85531 in libflash (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Firefox Crashes with no warning after load web page (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85531
<rusivi> micahg: sorry, this was pre-being flamed for not checking bug fixed myself, I stopped that.
<Tetsuo55> so ndiswrapper is a 64bit shell around 32bit binary flash?
<micahg> Tetsuo55: yes
<Tetsuo55> does that mean that its crashes are fixable on the ndiswrapper side?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> Tetsuo55: you mean nspluginwrapper?
<Tetsuo55> yeah
<micahg> ndiswrapper is a wrapper around windows drivers
<Tetsuo55> so its wrapping the 32bit windows flash binary
<Tetsuo55> :S
<micahg> Tetsuo55: no, the 32 bit linux flash binary
<Tetsuo55> ok
<Tetsuo55> i wonder if we can simply use the chromium built in flash
<micahg> Tetsuo55: no, we don't use the chrome flash AFAIK
<jibel> rusivi, same comment than micahg for bug 103073. You should have reproduced it and see that it's still an issue instead of closing it as invalid.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 103073 in debconf (Ubuntu) "terminal used for package configuration blocks (heat: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103073
<jibel> rusivi, the right action for this bug is to 1. Reproduce (that's easy, simply configure a package with a debconf question and the dialog frontend)
<rusivi> jibel: sorry, this was pre-flame
<jibel> rusivi, 2. The description need to be updated because it doesn't describe the problem very well.
<rusivi> jibel: I stopped it
<jibel> rusivi, don't hesitate to ask, we are here to help.
<rusivi> jibel: ty
<rusivi> jibel: what description do you recommend?
<jibel> rusivi, something like "debconf doesn't display which key to press"
<rusivi> jibel: Sounds good to me. Would you like me to change the description?
<jibel> rusivi, yes please do.
<rusivi> jibel: done
<jibel> rusivi, thank you for your help.
<rusivi> jibel: :D
<vish> rusivi: just out of curiosity.. how many bugs did you comment on in he past one day? :)
<vish> in the*
<jibel> rusivi, also, you should subscribe to the bugs you are touching.
<jibel> rusivi, this way you can follow up with the commenters.
<rusivi> jibel: ty for your suggestion
<vish> rusivi: have you applied for mentorship?
<rusivi> vish: I did send a fresh application today
<vish> ah.. cool!
<rusivi> vish: 700+
 * vish checks 
<rusivi> vish: sorry that's over the last 3 days
<rusivi> vish: sooooo ~ 333
<vish> rusivi: its nice to see some active members , i think we should get you a mentor right now..  :)
<rusivi> vish: Well if you say so!
<vish> rusivi: i checked your lp for approving your membership in the mentoring program..  but we need some info to assign you a mentor..
<vish> rusivi: have you read the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors  ?
<vish> rusivi: "How To Request a Mentor" section?
<rusivi> vish: I did, the only thing I noticed I thought I was missing was a wiki
<vish> rusivi: the yeah wiki is important , since it needs to be filled with the time available info
<vish> rusivi: once we know the time available , we can assign you a mentor
<rusivi> vish: Yeah, that's gonna be tough b/c I'm not looking to make such a firm commitment. I'm on a 2 week vacation (started 3 days ago) so I'm willing to go strong for the entire time. After that, I'm only going to focus on those bugs I touched/bugged personally or know how to fix.
<rusivi> vish: sorry but Canonical doesn't pay my bills :P
<rusivi> vish: jk
<vish> rusivi: np.. ok.. i think 2weeks with amount of activity you are doing can still benefit from a mentor..
<rusivi> vish: I agree.
<vish> rusivi: btw, its not a commitment ;)
<jwb_> hi
<jwb_> rusivi
<rusivi> jwb_: hello
<rusivi> vish: I'm not even going as far as time available
<jwb_> can you kindly go back on all those dozens of bugs you set to incomplete and set them back to confirmed where they belong?
<jwb_> because it's really really really super annoying to have to do it myself
<rusivi> jwb_ can you give me an example of one which should not have been marked incomplete?
<jwb_> #19125
<jwb_> #11899
<jwb_> etc
<rusivi> bug 19125
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 19125 in cdparanoia (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Package libcdparanoia0-dev pollutes /usr/include with ambiguously-named header files (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/19125
<jwb_> they all have perfectly obvious steps to reproduce which you did not bother trying before setting them to incomplete
<jwb_> if the bug has steps to reproduce, you should try it before setting them to incomplete.  a confirmed bug is confirmed until it can no longer be reproduced
<jwb_> how did you eve decide to set these to incomplete?  just because they are old?
<rusivi> Honestly, I've been flamed by micahg about Debian bugs, I'm avoiding those altogether moving forward.
<micahg> rusivi: I did not flame you
<rusivi> micahg: jk
<jwb_> i am honestly curious why you thought screwing up my bugs was a great idea
<rusivi> jwb_ hey sorry didn't mean to get you all worked up about it :) I'm a little new to bug zapping as you noticed
<rusivi> micahg: this is an example of where that "advice" scenario fits in nicely
<micahg> rusivi: I still don't get what you mean
<rusivi> micahg: above spam, below triage
<micahg> ?
<rusivi> micahg: sub-triaging bugs
<rusivi> micahg: but not just spamming for updates
<micahg> rusivi: we give guidance in here when people ask
<rusivi> jwb_ It's really not that big of a deal, your the professional and reporter, just wanted to see if this was still active
<jwb_> i don't want to have to play whack-a-mole with all my launchpad reports just because there's a new version of ubuntu
<jwb_> bugs should only change state for a _reason_
<micahg> jwb_: we tell that to people when they come and ask
<jwb_> reasons including no longer reproducible, or someone committed code that we reasonable expect fixed the problem
<jwb_> i'm picking on rusivi but it's actually a project-wide problem of people setting bugs to incomplete for no particular reason
<rusivi> jwb_ I agree that just b/c a new ubuntu comes up, a status update should be asked for. However, regarding 19125 no comments since Intrepid, and current version in Lucid that was my reasoning
<rusivi> jwb_ please pick on me helps me learn ;)
<rusivi> jwb_ I mean just b/c new ubuntu, a status updates should not be asked for.
<rusivi> jwb_ mistyped
<rusivi> jwb_ current version = current package version
<jwb_> ok rebooting into maverick
<jwb_> bye
<vish> bug #11899
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 11899 in vim (Ubuntu) "Cannot recover unsaved email after system crash (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11899
<Tiibiidii> uhm, i have a doubt
<Tiibiidii> i'm gonna report one (actually more) bug about unity
<Tiibiidii> ubuntu-bug is only for ubuntu bugs, right?
<Tiibiidii> if that's so... should i use some apport-collect program/something to collect information about my system for these bugs?
<micahg> Tiibiidii: ubuntu-bug is for anything in the ubuntu repositories
<Tiibiidii> i remember that the instruction for using apport-collect where present in the bug reporting page, but it seems that for unity it's missing
<Tiibiidii> ok, but unity is a separate project
<Tiibiidii> so, shouldn't the unity project be used as the first stop for reporting bugs?
<Tiibiidii> should all the bugs be reported to the ubuntu package of unity and then (optionally?) add this also to the unity project?
<micahg> rusivi: why are you still asking if bugs are still occuring when there are steps to reproduce?
<rusivi> micahg: which bug specifically?
<micahg> bug 111231
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 111231 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sending an attachment from the command line with a "ë or ä" in the filename does not work! (heat: 2)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111231
<rusivi> micahg: sorry about that, will attempt to reproduce moving forward
<cjae>  
<ironicdemise> Guys?
<Pici> ironicdemise
<ironicdemise> Hey, sorry a bit new to the IRc
<ironicdemise> I don't want to sound stupid or anything, this is my first time on the irc.
<ironicdemise> Can anybody tell me why registering my nick won't work because my emails are invalid?
<ironicdemise> As in, they are valid and irc won't accept them.
<Tiibiidii> ironicdemise, don't know... actually i find irc outdated and crappy
<Tiibiidii> i don't know what your email address is, but keep in mind that validating an email address is almost impossible to do correctly:
<Tiibiidii> http://haacked.com/archive/2007/08/21/i-knew-how-to-validate-an-email-address-until-i.aspx
<ironicdemise> Well outdated it must be, but I guess it's got some uses and I don't want to just "assume" it's not worth my time...
<Tiibiidii> (in the meaning that, almost every validator is too strict, and at the end you have to assume it works, and try that mail on the field)
<Tiibiidii> <ironicdemise> Well outdated it must be, but I guess it's got some uses and I don't want to just "assume" it's not worth my time... <-- yesyes, that's the problem... everybody's using it ;)
<Tiibiidii> however, tipically you don't register the nick with "irc"
<Tiibiidii> you register the nick with a bot managed by the guys who keep the irc server online
<ironicdemise> bye?
<Tiibiidii> that is, the NickServ
<Tiibiidii> lol, xchat crashed
<ironicdemise> aha, so do I just register the nick each time?
<ironicdemise> (using pidgin)
<Tiibiidii> mhn, no
<Tiibiidii> i don't use pidgin
<Tiibiidii> it was quite bad for irc as far as i remember
<ironicdemise> yeah nickserv just shot a "invalid email" at me
<ironicdemise> it "seems" fine so far, but I don't know what to expect
<Tiibiidii> mhn, i don't know... that's all it says? "invalid email"?
<Tiibiidii> there are no strange characters?
<Tiibiidii> maybe you're better off trying to ask in #freenode
<ironicdemise> flamm, have you tried doing your nick yet?
<ironicdemise> it's got a period
<ironicdemise> I will do, I will do.
<ironicdemise> Wrong place entirely for the noob chat.
<Tiibiidii> lol, for me it's not a problem :)
<ironicdemise> Well I expected more people to be talking here...
<ironicdemise> I guess I was used to the "main" rooms
<ironicdemise> msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<ironicdemise> ^ correct yes ^?
<Tiibiidii>  with the leading /
<Tiibiidii> and maybe nickserv is NickServ
<Tiibiidii> but i'm not an expert of irc either
<Tiibiidii> gotta go
<a_ok> I want to report a few bugs
<a_ok> unfortunatly the howto will not suffice. as my server does not do firefox
<hggdh> a_ok: please feel free to: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MohamedAmineILIdrissi/ReportingBugsAlternate
<hggdh> a_ok: you can use ubuntu-bug
<drizzle> hi all
<drizzle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/638908
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638908 in firefox (Ubuntu) ""Crash Report "data upload now enabled automatically-security risk? (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New]
<drizzle> on this one - i thought that the crash report is only sent if the user decides to send it
<nigelb> I wonder where the video is....
<yofel> iirc the mozilla crash reporter was turned on, so I don't think he's talking about apport
<yofel> meh, micahg isn't here
<hggdh> yofel, drizzle: chrisccoulson announced we would be directly forwarding crashes to b.m.o
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we're doing that in lucid and maverick now
<hggdh> I do not know if it is automatic, or there is a Q posed to the user, though (FF does not crash with me)
<chrisccoulson> firefox crash reports in launchpad are basically useless
<hggdh> +1
<chrisccoulson> the process isn't automatic (the user has to manually submit still)
<hggdh> drizzle: does this answer you?
<chrisccoulson> i've closed the bug report with a response already ;)
<chrisccoulson> that user has been commenting on a few bug reports related to the crash reporter, and posting incorrect information
<hggdh> thank you chrisccoulson, I was going to test it (and I really like the idea of a 'crashme' addon... I used to have a special module to do that when I was support for MVS/Roscoe
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can't get crashme to work in FF3.6 currently though (it works fine in FF4.0)
<chrisccoulson> but, crashme is cool, i've been using it for testing in ff4.0 :)
<hggdh> yes, just noted it does not quite crash on 3.6 :-)
<chrisccoulson> we already have a fair few crash reports from ubuntu users if you look through http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/query/query?product=Firefox&version=Firefox%3A3.6.9&platform=linux&range_value=1&range_unit=weeks&date=09%2F15%2F2010+07%3A26%3A13&query_search=signature&query_type=exact&query=&build_id=&process_type=any&hang_type=any&do_query=1
<chrisccoulson> although, it's difficult to tell which ones are from ubuntu users
<chrisccoulson> i can tell by looking at the debug identifiers and see if they match the crash symbols i've submitted to mozilla
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure if there is another way
<chrisccoulson> oh, the BuildID could be a giveaway too
<vish> davmor2: could you add the xserver-xorg-video-   task and do an apport collect for Bug #638921   ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638921 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity displays only a white desktop on 20100915's updates (dup-of: 638808)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638921
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638808 in unity (and 1 other project) "No unity board but White screen after GDM (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638808
<chrisccoulson> so, http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/30ab811a-97c3-41a2-8d6b-94e902100914 is from an ubuntu maverick user
<chrisccoulson> the BuildID matches our i386 maverick build
<vish> davmor2: its mostly from mesa 7.9 which landed yesterday.. lot of same bugs..
<vish> oh kenvandine just got to it.. :)
<drizzle> question
<drizzle> there are like some packages that have 10's of defects with the same title
<drizzle> and if you opent hem
<drizzle> they look like all the same thing
<drizzle> is there an automated process that groups these?
<davmor2> vish: Sorry I was away I can't actully add anything to the bug from my netbook as I can't login to lp from w3m an the first isd bug I filed.  if you still need the info I can grab it but not for a bit.
<vish> davmor2: you can login from a desktop session and run apport-collect ..  i think the bug has been duped for now since it dint have hardware info. nevermind if its the same as the original reporter..
<davmor2> vish: there is no desktop session though that is the issue :)  It's just a white screen.  I dropped into tty but w3m has a bug that means the continue button for logging into LP isn't clickable :(
<vish> davmor2: you should be able to choose at login. are you not able to get back to the gdm?  if you are stuck at the white screen Alt+SysRq+K ?  that does it for me to get to the gdm
<vish> there is Netbook session and Desktop session available for me at the gdm..
<davmor2> vish: ah okay 2 seconds, me misreading :)
<vish> np.. :)
<MagicFab> hi all
<MagicFab> what package should a bug about the default Ubuntu theme be logged against ?
<popey> MagicFab: light-themes I'd imagine
<MagicFab> popey, thanks, will try that
<popey> np
<MagicFab> actually I'll file against the affected package, and suggets to also file against theme - not sure who should fix it.
<fuorviatos> Hello
<fuorviatos> I'm testing Maverick in beta and have probably found a bug. It's hapening on the last update, while samba package is being configured, the whole process just hangs
<fuorviatos> What category should it be reported and how to collect information on it?
<MichealH> fuorviatos: Just get apport to collect the data and then file it
<yofel> that's odd, I remember someone in #ubuntu+1 having that issue yesterday, the samba upgrade here went fine though
<fuorviatos> MichealH: Ok, thanks, but what process should I append to "apport" ?
<micahg> fuorviatos: yes, I had that too
<MichealH> samba?
<fuorviatos> micahg: Has it been reported yet?
<MichealH> fuorviatos: ^^
<micahg> I solved the problem by manually stopping samba
<micahg> fuorviatos: no
<micahg> fuorviatos: or rather, idk
 * fuorviatos guess it should
<fuorviatos> I'm reporting it
<fuorviatos> Can I add a screenshot?
<yofel> sure, but can't you just copy and paste the installation log?
<micahg> fuorviatos: please subscribe my IRC nick to the bug, thanks
<fuorviatos> micahg: OK.
<fuorviatos> What about the screenshot? Can it be appended too?
<yofel> it can
<yofel> just add it as an attachment
<yofel> if someone can reproduce that, it would make sense to make the pre/postinst scripts verbose and see if it hangs there..
<fuorviatos> micahg: How can I add you?
<micahg> fuorviatos: subscribe someone else, search for my IRC nick
<fuorviatos> How can I stop samba?
<MichealH>  sudo service stop samba ?
<MichealH> killall samba?
<MichealH> ^^
<MichealH> That one
<fuorviatos> upstart tells me "/etc/init.d/samba no such file or directory"
<fuorviatos> sorry about making it offtopic here
<fuorviatos> it can't be killed because there is no such a process
<MichealH> Im restarting into windows
<MichealH> So I can game
<MichealH> Sorry if I was no help
<fuorviatos> nobody was
<fuorviatos> micahg: What is your e-mail? I found two matches by your nickname
<yofel> fuorviatos: sudo service smbd stop
<micahg> fuorviatos: my nick at ubuntu
<fuorviatos> yofel: it helps
<fuorviatos> yofel: thanks
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone! I'm signing up for tomorrows Hug Day and I'm a bit confused about the mentorship program. Where is my Ubuntu Wiki page that I have to fill out? Is that the one on Launchpad?
<fuorviatos> see you
<charlie-tca> CajunTechie: it is a page you initiate yourself
<CajunTechie> Charlie: Ok, but where do I put it? The instructions seem to sound like it's part of the Ubuntu community site.
<yofel> CajunTechie: you open a page like 'wiki.ubuntu.com/CajunTechie' (use you launchpad name) where it will ask you if you want to create the site
<charlie-tca> you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CharlieKravetz as an example. It does become part of the Ubuntu site.
<CajunTechie> Charlie: Great! Got it! Thanks :-)
<devildante> hi everybody! :)
 * devildante is stupid, he forgot the meeting :(
<yofel> devildante: oh, you're not the only one that happens to :P
<yofel> did you find the log
<yofel> ?
<devildante> yofel, irclogs.ubuntu.com ftw :)
<yofel> right
<yofel> great job on the reporting page btw
<devildante> thanks, yofel :)
<ara> QA meeting at #ubuntu-quality in 2 min!
<CajunTechie> Hey guys, one more question: I just setup the prereqs for joining the Hug Day tomorrow and getting a mentor. Any chance I'll be able to participate or will I need to wait until I'm assigned a mentor?
<charlie-tca> You can participate
<charlie-tca> Just ask any questions you have here, and we will do our best to answer
<charlie-tca> But, please, do ask if you are unsure of anything.
<charlie-tca> CajunTechie: you might want to read this before starting - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<charlie-tca> It has some really good information in it
<CajunTechie> Excellent Charlie. I'm reading that now. I'm excited. This is my first Hug Day
<charlie-tca> Welcome aboard!
 * nigelb sees first of bugzilla mail hitting inbox
 * yofel got some gtk bugzilla updates a while ago, freedesktop was yesterday already
<rusivi> Can someone please review bug 638260 for wishlist status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638260 in malone "Launchpad's "oldest first" sort does not do so properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638260
<charlie-tca> rusivi: since that is against launchpad, bugcontrol can't set importance on it
<rusivi> ahhhh ok
<rusivi> charlie-tca: does Launchpad have their own IRC channel I chould politely ask for their review?
<jibel> rusivi, that's a launchpad bug and a launchpad developer has already set it to invalid.
<charlie-tca> Might be better to ask that as a question to launchpad
<pedro_> rusivi, #launchpad
<rusivi> pedro_ ty!
<pedro_> yw
<trond-> hi room. I have a dell e4310 and when running kernel 2.6.35-21 I am getting serious screen flickering, when I'm running 2.6.32-22 I am not getting flickering...
<yofel> you mean -20
<trond-> 2.6.32-22-generic is the one I am running now
<trond-> I was running 2.6.35-21 (I believe it was, could have been 20) It installed when I did an update.
<trond-> (and don't ask me to install it again, because the flickering was really annoying)
<yofel> ah right, missed that -22 had been uploade
<yofel> *uploaded
<trond-> :)
<yofel> well, if -22 fixes your flickering then there's nothing to report
<trond-> well, the 2.6.32-22 fixes it
<trond-> mind the 32, not the 35.
<yofel> err, right, I'm getting tired, can you file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' while running 2.6.35-21 and test the upstream kernel too?
<yofel> actually
<yofel> wait a bit until 35-22 is built and test that first
<trond-> I'll wait for that one to be built (maybe). Since it is stable now, and since this is a production computer, I'm not really that keen on upgrading to something that makes it less nice to work with.
<bilalakhtar> After how many days did the bug watch updater run? So many messages!
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: looks like you're back on your mail reading :)
 * bilalakhtar has been reading his mail since the very beginning
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: how did you miss the mail about bug watch updater getting an update?
<nigelb> :)
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: when? on the BC list?
 * bilalakhtar discards messages that seem too much about bugs :)
<nigelb> bilalakhtar: u-d
<bilalakhtar> nigelb: ah, I found and joined the u-d ML today
<bilalakhtar> before I was on u-d-d and u-d-a and u-m
<bilalakhtar> and many others
<nigelb> u-d is like the most important list :)
<bilalakhtar> I am subscribed to a total of 20 mailing lists
 * nigelb stopped counting a while back
<bilalakhtar> 3 in debian, 6 for PHP, the rest in Ubuntu :)
 * micahg is subscribed to 21 for Ubuntu/Debian/Linaro
<bcurtiswx> mailing lists, is there a nice program that manages those well?
<nigelb> evolution
<micahg> bcurtiswx: mailman?
<nigelb> evolution is the most geek friendly app I've seen so far :)
<micahg> Thunderbird, ftw!
<nisshh> bcurtiswx: super-duper-mailing-list-manager :)
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bilalakhtar> Evolution ftw!
<bcurtiswx> lots of win here, apparently
<nisshh> meh, i just use gmail and pipe it into seperate folders
<bilalakhtar> I have a total of 4 accounts, so aggregate it all with gmail (I hate forwarding, so using this way)
<bilalakhtar> Evolution can give messages sometimes like 'Cannot open message foo' or 'Error expunging trash'
<nisshh> bilalakhtar: well hey there mister youngest-motu-ever :)
<bilalakhtar> thanks nisshh !
<nisshh> :)
<bcurtiswx> motu.. wow.. im slacking
<bcurtiswx> vish, ping
<nisshh> bcurtiswx: its ok, we all feel bad now a 14 year old just got it
<vish> bcurtiswx: pongo!
<nisshh> makes us all look like lazy old geeks
<bcurtiswx> vish, so how's it feel to get a mention in a shuttleworth blog?
 * vish notes that pongo as because bilalakhtar keeps saying congo ;p
<bcurtiswx> lol
 * bilalakhtar thanks everyone around, especially vish 
<bcurtiswx> qense was mentioned right along side with you
<vish> bcurtiswx: hmm , not sure how to ans that Q..  "meh" ?
<vish> ;p
<bcurtiswx> also vish, I can start back up with mentoring this saturday
<vish> bcurtiswx: cool! you have a few students already right?
<bcurtiswx> had, but they were removed due to inexistance
<vish> ah.. we can get you new shiny ones ;)
<bcurtiswx> yuppers
<vish> bcurtiswx: i actually skipped that post as a tl;dr.. ! nigelb poked me about it..
<bcurtiswx> ah, OK.  still i think it's great he brought the hundredpapercut project to mention
<vish> yea.. !
<bcurtiswx> so congrats on another successful hundredpapercuts :)
<nigelb> vish: oh, my student list seems empty ;)
<vish> oh everyone is free!
 * vish checks the pending students..
 * bcurtiswx runs
<vish> !mentor
<ubot2> Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<vish> bcurtiswx: could you update your time available ^ there ?
<bcurtiswx> yeah
<vish> jibel: you mentioned that your students havent responded either, right?
<vish> if they havent responded to two mails> they get deactivated!
<vish> nigelb: i missed last meeting.. so was it that your student hasnt replied yet? or.. he is not free now?
<bcurtiswx> vish, updated.  You may want to alphabetize the list at some point
<nigelb> vish: replied once, didn't respond to second mail to contact me or reply with intent to partcipate
<nigelb> (second mail after 3 weeks of no contact after initial reply)
<vish> bcurtiswx: its arranged according to time available.. but the inactive mentors were moved down, recently
<nisshh> its rediculous how many people just walk off on the bugsquad mentors, makes me sad :(
<vish> nigelb: thx.. deactivate..
<bcurtiswx> vish, ah OK. I didn't move myself back up.. i'll leave that to you almighty mentor list master :P
<vish> ;p
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: btw, I heard about the great fun you had at that fest :)
<bcurtiswx> yeah, it was cool.  Wish it didn't have to end
<nigelb> ma co told me about the table positioning etc
<bcurtiswx> it was my first too
<bcurtiswx> yeah it was almost perfect, we were an extension cord away from a power supply
<bcurtiswx> we didn't have an extension cord :(
<nigelb> Aw.
<nigelb> Netbooks ftw
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i need those just for the sheer battery life
<bcurtiswx> so who here's going to UDS?
 * nigelb will be there.  In person or remote, undecided.
<vish> oooh! 3 students all in bcurtiswx's time slot! ;p
 * bcurtiswx applied for support.  <crosses fingers>
<vish> now whom do i choose! o.o
<bcurtiswx> yeah i seem to be one of the few east coast mentors in the US
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: but but, there are people like micahg who don't seem to be away at any time
<nigelb> (or vish for that matter :p)
<vish> nigelb: me?  i guess you are more lucky, since we are on the same TZ ;)
<nigelb> vish: lucky? for being around on IRC all the time?
<bcurtiswx> i think next time canonical wants to ship over someone from the UK (aka Jono) they should make it easier on them and make it east coast
<nisshh> vish: nigelb has to put up with you nattering on to him all day :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: where's detroit?
<vish> nisshh: the other way around ;p
<bcurtiswx> michigan
<nisshh> vish: lol
<bcurtiswx> :P
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: east coast right?
<bcurtiswx> no
<nigelb> ah
<bcurtiswx> but maybe ET,
<nisshh> bcurtiswx: you know what? why cant we have one in Australia!? :)
<nigelb> nisshh: they did!
<nigelb> back when it wasn't called uds
<bcurtiswx> I'd love to go to australia.  i'll have to apply to canonical
<nisshh> nigelb: they did?
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> back in the olden days :)
<bcurtiswx> they need one in hawaii,
<nigelb> India!
<micahg> nigelb: I'm away sometimes :)
<nigelb> or Singapore or Malaysia or Dubai or some place in Asia!
<bcurtiswx> micahg, meals don't count
<nigelb> micahg: heh, that's when we realize the world is going to end :p
<vish> nigelb: i'm actually surprised you havent found my activity pattern yet.. ;p  but i find it odd that you are often awake at 4am, 5am .. do you ever sleep?
<nigelb> vish: you know there is like a cycle for sleeping and waking up?
<bcurtiswx> no they can't sleep.. have you ever had indian food.  my colon is ruined by now :P
<vish> lol!
<nigelb> I don't have one.  I keep rotating around
<micahg> nigelb: do you have proof?  I'm still tying to find one :)
<nigelb> I wake up at 3 somone times, and some days I sleep at 3
<bcurtiswx> sleep schedule? whats that?
<nigelb> micahg: I don't.  Its a myth
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circadian_rhythm
 * nigelb and micahg thinks its a myth
 * vish would think so too , but has seen micahg and he is real! :(
<vish> ;)
<nigelb> vish: I meant the sleep cycle is a myth
<micahg> nigelb: well, not a myth, but I"m trying to figure out how many hours in my rhythy
<micahg> *rhythm
<vish> ah.. well , i meant micahg himself is a myth ;p
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, wait wait. the best time to do it, is in the AM??
<nigelb> micahg: oh, there is a xkcd for that
 * bcurtiswx has to talk to his fiancee.. brb.. in 15 :P
<bcurtiswx> ok ok j/k
<nigelb> micahg: http://xkcd.com/320/
<micahg> before I started reading regularly :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: jaja
<nigelb> s/j/h/i
 * bcurtiswx blinks
<micahg> hah, I have to try that :)
<micahg> on Bajor they have a 26 hr day :)
<bcurtiswx> like your mom... HAHAHAH
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: heh
<nigelb> micahg: I'm running on that cycle this week
<nigelb> I lost track of what day it is
<micahg> it's cool, you only have to sleep 6 times during the week :)
<nigelb> haha
<bcurtiswx> todays xkcd applies to me.. quite funny
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> nisshh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperSummit
<charlie-tca> I will be there, in person or remote
<nigelb> charlie-tca: +1 :)
<vish> devildante: you are a BC member! whyyou hiding as kamusin's student ;p
<nigelb> lol
<vish> devildante: still want to keep being mentored? we can deactivate your BC membership ;)
<devildante> vish, noes :p
<devildante> vish, seriously, you didn't know? :p
<vish> devildante: i know, does your mentor know you became a BC member?  i think kamusin even gave an update regarding you in the last meeting ;p
<vish> devildante: i missed the meeting , only read the logs ..
<devildante> vish, yeah, saw the logs too
 * devildante was absent
<vish> decoder: you are a bad student! :(
<devildante> kamusin: ping
<vish> ;p
<devildante> :p
<devildante> kamusin: ping? ping? PIIIIIIIIIING!!!!!!!
<devildante> :p
<nigelb> devildante: *cough* use figlet *cough*
<kamusin> pong
<kamusin> I know everything ... muahaha
<devildante> argh
<vish> devildante: do you want to start mentoring your own too? there seem to be a few available in your slot
<devildante> vish, my time zone is outdated :p
<devildante> vish, with studies, I don't have that much free time
<devildante> :(
<vish> devildante: ok.. i'll deactivate you from the mentoring team.. not sure you are so busy though ;p
<devildante> vish, oh yes I am busy
<devildante> so busy I forgot the meeting :p
<vish> devildante: busy people dont irc ;p
<devildante> vish, busy as in "only 2 hours of free time"
<devildante> "and weekend" :p
<vish> devildante: i think thats sufficient enough to be a mentor ;)
<kamusin> vish, agree
<devildante> vish, I'll think about it :)
<kamusin> devildante don't need me anymore :(
 * devildante hugs kamusin
<vish> devildante: oh gosh! and he is "think!"  :(
<devildante> :p
<devildante> kamusin, I love you :)
<kamusin> now is a jedi of our team
<kamusin> :)
<kamusin> just for be clear, we are friends :)
<devildante> yay!
<vish> friends?  i thought you two were sworn enemies!
<kamusin> hahah
<devildante> lol
 * kamusin kamusin hugs vish
<devildante> kamusin has a kamusin that hugged vish :p
<vish> devildante: ok , think fast and let me know.. no idlers in Mentors team allowed ;p
 * devildante hugs vish too
<devildante> vish, okay :)
<devildante> vish, after further sessions of "think!", I think I'll do some mentoring
 * nigelb lols at bdmurray's shameless blog ad :p
<devildante> vish, but see my updated time slot first
<vish> decoder: cool!
<nigelb> vish: fail :p
<vish> nigelb: hate you too!
<vish> ;p
<bdmurray> nigelb: well its no fun repeating yourself ;-)
<nigelb> haha
 * devildante always think for a second that "decoder" is a person
<nigelb> bdmurray: heh :)
<vish> bdmurray: looks like you were assigned a student , any contact with the student?
<bdmurray> vish: no, you should really kick me out
<bdmurray> vish: I'm a bum
<vish> bdmurray: ;p nah np.. you mentioned you werent available , sense dint know that :)
 * vish will re-assign..
<kamusin> well time to go home .. see you next week! yay!
<bcurtiswx> never, theres no possible way a brian can become a bum :P
<bcurtiswx> Brian's the best name ever invented
<devildante> bye, kamusin :)
<kamusin> see you, (remember hug Vish everyday)
 * bcurtiswx hugs vish
<vish> hei! whats wrong with me? why everyone feeling sorry for me? 0.o
<bcurtiswx> kamusin told me to do it
<vish> hehe! kamusin ! :D
<kamusin> hHahah
<kamusin> see you guys
<vish> kamusin: why next week?
<kamusin> we have one week of holidays here
<vish> kamusin: ooh! have fun! :)
<kamusin> 200 years of history here we go
 * devildante hugs vish
<devildante> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, I wanted to hug kamusin :p
<vish> devildante: thanks! you reminded me to assign you a student! ;p
<devildante> vish, this soon? :p
<bcurtiswx> vish, how do you manage papercuts AND mentors
<vish> bcurtiswx: right now , i'm getting pinged in three channels! :)
 * bcurtiswx /whois attacks vish
<vish> devildante: oh you updated *your* wiki! , could you add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors   the list here
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, all the empathy (GNOME is upstream) bugs are getting LP to link comments
<bcurtiswx> re: your email
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: cool, thanks!
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray, np
<devildante> vish, done :)
<vish> devildante: thanks.. :)
<devildante> vish, you're welcome!
<vish> devildante: hmm ,wait i cant find you there!
<devildante> vish, I forgot to save changes :p
<vish> devildante: lol! save the page!
<vish> :)
<vish> i noticed the lock ;)
<devildante> vish, done now :)
 * devildante is outta here
<devildante> bye all :)
<vish> ;)
<vish> bye..
<bcurtiswx> well, not much time for us to say bye
<bcurtiswx> Mark likes mythical creatures, narwhals.. jackalopes
<bcurtiswx> what will be the next mythical creature
<yofel> an otter
<bcurtiswx> Omnipitent Omnivore?
<yofel> heh
<bcurtiswx> Odd Ox
<yofel> that at least sounds crisp
<yofel> and short! :D
<bcurtiswx> I really hope PP is a Platypus
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-16
<yofel> outstanding owl
<yofel> lol, that would certainly count as an odd creature
<bcurtiswx> Perpetual Platypus
<bcurtiswx> you heard it here first folks
<bcurtiswx> lol
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: how can you have a linux release and P without penguins :)
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, everyone expects that..
<bcurtiswx> mark isn't a typical person..
<nigelb> hm, agreed on both counts
<nigelb> ok, so bug watcher mails seem to be in full flow now :D
<bcurtiswx> OMG apport is spamming my inbox.. lol
<nigelb> I just discovered, those bugs with 100 or so subscribes and lots of comments
<nigelb> Those guys are going to be really pissed off today :p
<abhijit> hello all
<abhijit> the window where we select our username and type password after switching on ubuntu. what its called? i need submit bug for it
<abhijit> help????
<abhijit> can i do ubuntu-bug ubuntu?
<abhijit> :D
<abhijit> Package ubuntu does not exists!!!
<abhijit> vish, ping
<abhijit> kermiac, ping
<rusivi> Hello, I just did a native Maverick Beta install and mid-install it offered to download updates during the install, instructed me to choose my wireless network but no networks were shown (plenty were in the area and the switch was on :P ) what do I bug against ubuntu-bug ubuntu?
<kermiac> abhijit: yes?
<abhijit> kermiac, the window where we select our username and type password after switching on ubuntu. what its called? i need submit bug for it
<kermiac> abhijit: gdm
<abhijit> kermiac, ok. thanks mate
<kermiac> np abhijit :)
<abhijit> now sumiting. :)
<abhijit> submitting*
<micahg> rusivi: try the wireless-backports package
<rusivi> micahg: ty
<rusivi> micahg: none of those are installed on my system atm nor did I uninstall...
<rusivi> micahg: seems Network-Manager?!
<micahg> rusivi: I'm saying you may need to install it to get the wireless working
<rusivi> micahg: my wireless is working fine post install
<rusivi> micahg: it did not during, and it offered me to seemlessly download updates after installing but when it asked me to choose a network no networks were displayed
<rusivi> micahg: and my wifi switch was in the on status and the light was on
<micahg> rusivi: right, but after install it worked w/out installing anything?
<rusivi> micahg: and an ethernet cable was not plugged in :P
<micahg> ok, ubuntu-bug linux I guess
<rusivi> micahg: k ty!
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/640184
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640184 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm hangs randomely (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arora/+bug/637965
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637965 in arora (Ubuntu) "shortcut for ibus is not working in arora (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/celestia/+bug/639689
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639689 in celestia (Ubuntu) "Celestia-gnome is laggy in ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> abhijit: why are you pasting these?
<abhijit> micahg, hey waigt
<abhijit> wait
<abhijit> micahg, i want to request someone to triage these bugs
<abhijit> micahg, its so many days now no one looked at them
<micahg> abhijit: ah
<abhijit> micahg, what happen?
<micahg> abhijit: what do you mean
<abhijit> micahg, 'ah'?
<micahg> abhijit: as in, that explains it
<abhijit> ok
<abhijit> someone here to triage these bugs? hello?
<micahg> !patience | abhijit
<ubot2> abhijit: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com
<abhijit> ok
<micahg> abhijit: it's the calm time
<abhijit> ohh ! :) ok np
<ara> happy bug day
<vish> oh! nice trick... dont get a bug fixed in 2days.. email Mark about it! ;p
<persia> I've wishlisted my own bug #640367, and wondered if someone could confirm it for me.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640367 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Manpages questionably indexed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640367
<rusivi> persia: I'll confirm that
<rusivi> persia: done
<rusivi> What do we do about bug 128165 being spammed by poster Iperbit?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 128165 in netcfg (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Installation of Network put a wrong DNS, crashing the Installation (dups: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<vish> rusivi: what was the basis for the confirmed ? :)
<persia> rusivi, Thanks :)
<rusivi> vish: b/c I confirmed what persia was talking about. Would you like me to document in the comments?
 * persia doesn't see the point of documenting confirmation in comments when it's obvious
<rusivi> I will if you like no big deal
<vish> rusivi: ah ok.. you did check the man pages..
<rusivi> vish: yes
<rusivi> vish: I ACTUALLY confirmed it, not just marked it confirmed without checking :D
<rusivi> hehe
<vish> rusivi: nah.. there have been a few new triagers who dont check bugs in their install , just just making sure ;)
<rusivi> vish: no I'm glad to be held accountable!
<rusivi> vish: accountability = integrity
<persia> Indeed
<persia> rusivi, re: 128165 : the most we can do is report it in #launchpad
<persia> The usual thing is that it ends up being a launchpad question, and someone tries to clean up.
<vish> rusivi: neat! there have been a few who are too eager just confirming bugs while not even using ubuntu.. sometimes people are too helpful ;)
<persia> very abusive users sometimes end up with their accounts disabled temporarily (with the time depending on their willingness to contact the admins)
<vish> rusivi: translation == that wasnt to not-pick on you.. ;)
<vish> nit-pick*
<rusivi> vish: please pick on me, I'm fine with it!
<rusivi> persia: yeah I got maimed, flamed, and blamed b/c I asked an update request to a bug that was 2 years since last comment. Granted it was triaged and medium... I stopped that but I should not be ridiculed for an innocuous inquiry.
<persia> It is critically important to be precise, and ensure we discuss the details: that said, we always take care to avoid giving each other the impression that the discussion is personal.
<persia> rusivi, Context issue: I was talking about lperbit, not you
<rusivi> persia: I mentioned in bug about the CoC so far as I'm concerned it's squashed.
<persia> decent start: if it continues, escalate as indicated above.
<persia> If it stops, all is good.
<vish> looks like lperbit has been deactivated
<rusivi> vish: ty for checking
<rusivi> vish: is that something I could have checked for myself?
<vish> rusivi: you can check too , just click on the icon for the user and you are taken to their account
<vish> rusivi: also the icon will be grey is account is deactivated
<vish> s/is/if/
<rusivi> vish: k ty
<rusivi> Anyone have suggestion on when I was downloading Maverick Ubuntu & Kubuntu the progress mid download stops but no indication download failed is a bug in firefox client or server side?
<rusivi> Quick followup, I can get it to resume just by pressing pause then resume.
<rusivi> trivial but buggable?
<persia> To troubleshoot that, maybe try using wireshark, or comparing with other clients?  That's not near enough description to even guess at the cause (or responsible package)
<bilalakhtar> persia: Could you please add me to -sponsors?
<persia> bilalakhtar, Sure.
<persia> bilalakhtar, Seems I can't, for some reason.
<bilalakhtar> persia: why?
<persia> I no longer seem to be a member.
<bilalakhtar> ???
<bilalakhtar> oops!
<bilalakhtar> no problem
<persia> That's what I thought :)
<bilalakhtar> persia: its not your fault :) I understand
 * bilalakhtar can't find Emmet Hikory in the list
<persia> neither can I, hence the confusion
<vish> ooh! just noticed that persia made a passing comment and it was meant for me! :D  persia i just like to add the info i get and its saves me not being asked "what is the message do you get?" ;)
<persia> vish, I can understand that viewpoint, which is why I don't argue against it more.  I find the bugmail containing that annoying, except when the confirmation was with an interestingly different system (and that interesting difference is noted in the comment)
<persia> Easy enough to ignore the comment in the bug log otherwise
<vish> persia: actually i dint notice rusivi's confirm until i confirmed it :)
<vish> else wouldnt have commented..
<vish> persia: we really should implement the mid air clash from bugzilla ;)
<persia> There's reasons why bugs aren't kept live.
<persia> Personally, I prefer them not to be live.
<persia> It never hurts to have two people try to set "Confirmed"
<persia> But it's a vast waste of bandwidth and CPU power to keep the bugs I have open in my browser active when I'm not looking at them
<vish> persia: well , it did annoy someone though ;)
<persia> How?
<vish> persia: oh , i thought you were annoyed.. :)
<vish> if not \o/
<persia> No.  I'm good at ignoring mail :)
<persia> Mind you, I'd like to be less good at it, because I know there's signal in the noise, but that's a different issue.
 * vish note to self dont confirm persia's bugs ;p
<persia> Don't worry about it.
<persia> Not worth a note.
<vish> :)
<persia> Anyway, "my" bugs tend to be filed by other folks, and just of interest to me, so hard to identify, moreso as I'm often not subscribed (to cut down on bugmail)
<vish> bug watch exception should have been made for fixed bugs :(
<vish> every bug old and new , fixed or not , is getting a priority spamm..
<rusivi> Can someone please look at bug 98388, I looked at all the different Overviews and none of them explain what Zope is nor offer the opportunity to ask a question against it...
<persia> :(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 98388 in zope3/3.4 (and 3 other projects) "missing __iro__ in interface" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98388
<persia> rusivi, Better to ask the zope folk: that's not even our bug.
<rusivi> persia: k np
<persia> Looks sorted though
<hakzsam> Hi everyone, I need some help
<hakzsam> I fixed a bug in rhythmbox from launchpad, but I don't understand how to write changes in debian/changelog, could you explain me, please ? I read this howto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix, but I don't understand the step #5, ("Make sure you mention the bug...")
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: ok its like * foo (LP: #bugno)
<hakzsam> shadeslayer: ok, but looks the last change in debian/changelog (rhythmbox) here : http://pastebin.com/82BD8nf7, could you give me an example, please ? I fixed this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/401483
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 401483 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "the party mode doesn't allow to double click on a song (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: changelog needs more description
<shadeslayer> do something like : * Added 22_hide_on_quit.patch (LP: 401483)
<shadeslayer> and then a - <More Description>
<hakzsam> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<zeroseven0183> Hi people. Question
<zeroseven0183> How do you treat a bug report that has spam comment?
<zeroseven0183> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/131236
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 131236 in debconf (Ubuntu) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in abort() (dups: 5) (heat: 125)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<zeroseven0183> comment #14
<zeroseven0183> One concerned bug triager reported this in the Launchpad Answers section.
<zeroseven0183> And he's here in the channel :-(
<zeroseven0183> I believe
<shadeslayer> zeroseven0183: id say that is a mistake on https://edge.launchpad.net/~brokenthorn part
<shadeslayer> he might have accidently mailed it
<hakzsam> how to revert a commit with bazaar, please ?
<zeroseven0183> shadeslayer: I think so too :-)
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: already pushed?
<hakzsam> I don't know, I used 'debcommit'
<persia> That's a commit: it's only a push if the branch is bound.
<persia> Asking in #bzr might get more useful responses
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: you can use bzr revert i
<shadeslayer> or wait
<shadeslayer> its bzr uncommit
 * shadeslayer keeps mixing git and bzr
<hakzsam> thanks :)
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> anyone can mark this bug as wishlist?
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/getdeb.net/+bug/640498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640498 in getdeb.net "f-spot needed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> abhijit: sure
<abhijit> shadeslayer, :D
<shadeslayer> brrr
 * shadeslayer doesnt have rights to do that
<shadeslayer> which is werid
<shadeslayer> ***weird
<abhijit> ohhhhhhh
<jibel> abhijit, this is not an Ubuntu bug
<abhijit> jibel, i know. its get deb wishlist.
<shadeslayer> oic thats why
<abhijit> :P
<hakzsam> how to generate a patch with bazaar ? sorry for the inconvenience, but I know git, svn but not bazaar
<hakzsam> perhaps, bzr diff > my_patch.patch ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<hakzsam> shadeslayer: just to be sure, I wrote a description in debian/changelog, then run 'bzr diff > debian/patches/my_patch.patch' and debcommit, it's okay for the steps ?
<hakzsam> and I'm going to push the branch in launchpad
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: looks ok, but ive never used debcommit
<shadeslayer> gtg
<hakzsam> shadeslayer: mhh, do you use bzr commit -m "..." ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<hakzsam> ok
<hakzsam> I'm a new contributor, it's not trivial at the start...
<hakzsam> shadeslayer: ok, I pushed my branch on launchpad, and now I must to click on 'Propose for merging', right ?
<pedro_> i'm starting to hate the bug watch updater...
<pedro_> got like 13000 new emails
<hakzsam> okay, I fixed my first bug in ubuntu, I'm happy :)
<pedro_> congrats hakzsam :-)
<vish> hakzsam: well done!
<pedro_> hola vish
<hakzsam> thanks
<rusivi> Can someone view bug 640528 for wishlist status?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640528 in launchpad-gm-scripts "firefox-lp-improvements confirmation of +reload+ (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640528
<vish> pedro_: hey , bug watcher is checking the importance for fix released bugs , why ? or why? make it stop ! :(
<pedro_> vish, :-(
<pedro_> vish, got 13000 emails since yesterday
<nigelb> pedro_: ok, you're much much worse than us :p
<pedro_> nigelb, vish i can forward all those to you though ;-)
 * nigelb got only 250 to 300 (so far)
<nigelb> pedro_: I'll pass
<pedro_> so we can share the pain
<vish> gah! , looks for knife!
<pedro_> oh come on
<pedro_> haha
<pedro_> moi hggdh
<pedro_> hggdh, feeling the pain with the bug watch updater?
<hggdh> moi pedro_
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> seriously , it is a bug in the bug watcher , it should _not_ look at fix released bugs.
<jpds> moi? quoi?
<hggdh> just a few batches with a few hundreds emails ;-)
<hggdh> toi?
<hggdh> jpds: moi is 'good morning' in Pomerodin, a dialect of German
<jpds> Oh, I thought you were speaking French.
<pedro_> I'd pay for see seb128 face when checking his email ;-)
<nigelb> pedro_: me too :p
<nigelb> especially when he's back from vacation
<hggdh> Pomerode is a town in southtern Brazil, mostly colonised by germans
<pedro_> i'm laughing already haha
<pedro_> nigelb, yeah ! hah
<nigelb> pedro_: did we ever tell hggdh the secret?
 * hggdh feels the pain...
<pedro_> nigelb, course not! that's why it's a secret
<pedro_> this isn't fair, just checked out my email again, 1500 new bug mail
<pedro_> :-(
<charlie-tca> BugDay for Brasero! Everybody is welcome to help out if possible - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100916
<shadeslayer> hakzsam: yes
<hakzsam> yes, it's done, my branch has a merge proposal
<shadeslayer> oh great :D
<nigelb> pedro_: #blame-bdmurray and #blame-bryceh :p
<bdmurray> not it - its really bryce
<nigelb> We're just being on the safe side :)
<hggdh> rusivi: please do not change status on tasks or bugs not for Ubuntu -- like Madriva
<hggdh> rusivi: also please subscribe to bugs you ask questions on
<rusivi> hggdh: sorry which question did I not subscribe to?
<rusivi> hggdh: which bug regarding Mandriva?
<vish> hehe! everyone is whining about the bug mail and jolly charlie-tca is worried about bug day ;p
<hggdh> rusivi: bug 53388
<vish> charlie-tca: didnt you get spammed?!!!!
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 53388 in coreutils (Mandriva) (and 3 other projects) "du reports existing files as missing (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53388
<rusivi> hggdh: regarding that bug, it seemed very appropriate to ask the reporter to report to Mandriva w/ his Mandriva bug, especially since the issue seemed resolved
<rusivi> hggdh: seemed resolved = bug already marked fixed in Ubuntu before I looked at it
<rusivi> hggdh: still no change on bug status for that bug at least?
<pedro_> rusivi, doesn't make sense to triage bugs that are from Mandriva in LP
<pedro_> rusivi, i think that's the point hggdh is trying to make here
<pedro_> rusivi, we triage Ubuntu bugs in LP so may you please keep it that way?
<rusivi> pedro_: sorry I did not make that connection. I won't touch upstream links if it causes so much consternation :)
<pedro_> rusivi, Thank you
<charlie-tca> I was kind of happy to see bugzilla finally giving us anything!
<micahg> charlie-tca: we've been getting status from bugzilla for almost a year
<charlie-tca> hmm, well, my gnumeric bugs just updated
<charlie-tca> status and importance both, and that is bugzilla
<pedro_> charlie-tca, status was working sort of fine with Gnome's Bugzilla but the importance wasn't
<vish> pedro_:  <vish> bryceh: have mercy on us! bug watcher is on a rampage.. :(  it is checking status for old fix released bugs too
<vish> join me :D
<pedro_> now it's updating both for every bug there
<charlie-tca> status for gnumeric wasn't updating
<charlie-tca> Please work on BUGDAY instead of whining. It is much more productive
<charlie-tca> :-)
<pedro_> vish ^
<pedro_> ;-)
<vish> no!!!!!!!!!
<vish> i wannaaa cry!
<vish> ;p
<charlie-tca> Well, maybe cry first, then work on BugDay ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> reboot brb
 * vish pff! sulks and goes bug day hunting!  hope someone is happy! 
<vish> ;)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<hggdh> rusivi: it is not consternation, it is not messing with what we do not have the right to mess. We have rights to Ubuntu bugs (or tasks). Anything else is not ours
<charlie-tca> pedro_: many of the incomplete brasero bugs request the reporter send the bug upstream (for jaunty). Should these be closed now?
<charlie-tca> Example is bug 329905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 329905 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Brasero burns corruptly (heat: 5)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329905
<hggdh> rusivi: we *can* go upstream (to Madriva, or Gnome, or KDE, etc) and comment on the bugs *there*
<pedro_> charlie-tca, yeah those are ok to close
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<pedro_> btw is somebody else getting no bugs with the hugday tool?
<Tetsuo55> noooo, empathy crash isnt fixed :(
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, which empathy crash?
<rusivi> hggdh: the only reason I touched it (will not moving forward) is because there Mandriva bug linked
<Tetsuo55> unicode one in butterfly that was fixed yesterday
<rusivi> mggdh: there Mandriva bug link = there was no Mandriva bug linked
<Tetsuo55> im opening a new ticket
<hggdh> rusivi: yes, but it is a Mandriva bug, not Ubuntu. If you think a comment/question is needed, you have to go to the Madriva BTS and do it there
<Tetsuo55> pedro_:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/597381
<rusivi> hggdh: k np
<ubot2> Tetsuo55: Error: Bug #597381 is private.
<Tetsuo55> This report is public
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, that's still not fixed though
<Tetsuo55> oh
<pedro_> not in Ubuntu at least
<Tetsuo55> oh so it was another butterfly crash that got fixed yesterday?
<Tetsuo55> bbl dinner
<vish> charlie-tca: are you able to close? i get bug not found! o.0
<yofel> pedro_: right, hugday list returns nothing
<pedro_> same here
<pedro_> thekorn, are you around ? ^
<charlie-tca> I don't use the hugday tools
 * charlie-tca still does everything the old-fashioned way, "edit"
<yofel> hey, they're cool, I even made the script put a link to my LP profile instead of just the id :P
<charlie-tca> It says pedro_ has the page locked
<pedro_> !
<pedro_> really?
 * pedro_ checking
<pedro_> charlie-tca, does it works now?
<charlie-tca> This page was opened for editing or last previewed at 2010-09-16 08:39:08 by Pedro Villavicencio.
<charlie-tca> You should refrain from editing this page for at least another 9 minute(s), to avoid editing conflicts.
<charlie-tca> To leave the editor, press the Cancel button.
<pedro_> wth
<charlie-tca> crap
<charlie-tca> fail, huh?
<thekorn> pedro_: yes, what did I broke?
<pedro_> i'm pretty sure i'm not editing anything
<pedro_> thekorn, nothing :-)
<thekorn> phew...
<pedro_> thekorn, may you have a look at the hugday tool? is returning 0 bugs and not finding anything
<thekorn> sure, give me a sec
<pedro_> thank you thekorn
<charlie-tca> 5 more minutes
<rusivi> In bug 139558 it seems it is a bug that is dependent on another but not a formal duplicate, is it appropriate to mark this bug as a dup of the dependency?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 139558 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (affects: 68) (dups: 1) (heat: 342)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139558
<thekorn> pedro_: found the issue: the hugday tool searches for bugurls with pattern 'https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/<ID>', but today the Bug column has urls like "https://launchpad.net/bugs/502612"
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 502612 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Session error : unknown (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2811) (affects: 7) (heat: 36)" [Low,New]
<pedro_> aha!
<thekorn> easiest fix would be to adjust the urls on the wiki, but I can change it in the script too
<thekorn> but then everybody has to update their checkouts
<pedro_> charlie-tca, how did you generated the list of bugs?
<charlie-tca> OO.o manually
<pedro_> !
<pedro_> like manually manually?
<charlie-tca> I did not want to have to install bzr again
<charlie-tca> like copy from launchpad to abiword to Open-Office calc?
<pedro_> :-P you could have told me about it
<hggdh> rusivi: no, you should not make it a dup -- it depends on, but it is not the same issue
<hggdh> rusivi: we should have dependency handling on LP in a few weeks
<charlie-tca> did what the wiki said to
<pedro_> charlie-tca, it says use bughelper :-P
<pedro_> ah let's fix the bug url it should be easy to do
<pedro_> thanks thekorn
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/Organizing#Open%20Office
<thekorn> no problemo
<pedro_> charlie-tca, i'm pretty sure that vish wrote that
<rusivi> hggdh: k ty for checking!
<pedro_> charlie-tca, is always his fault
<pedro_> !
<charlie-tca> bughelper wanted to install bazaar again. I did not want that again
<charlie-tca> Well, vish should take the blame then :-)
<charlie-tca> obviously not my fault
<charlie-tca> Oh, I see now. Yes, my fault.
<charlie-tca> I guess I will fix the organizing page, then
<pedro_> links fixed, could somebody try to close a bug there?
<charlie-tca> pedro_: that is probably why it was so difficult to follow those directions.
<vish> pedro_: hmm , what did i write?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, yeah
<pedro_> vish, could you try to close some bugs with hugday tool?
<vish> \o/
<vish> works now!
<pedro_> cool!
<charlie-tca> Sorry. Corrected the organizing page, too.
<thekorn> hugday current
<thekorn> ups, sorry
<pedro_> charlie-tca, thank you !
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> At least we found it
<pedro_> indeed :-)
<vish> hmm , btw, what got pinned on me this time ?  :D
<pedro_> vish, ah it's a secret :-P
 * vish duck-tapes pedro_'s finger ;p
<pedro_> ;-)
<vish> no more pointing for you! ;)
<charlie-tca> vish: does it matter? I heard you did it, no matter what "it" is?
 * vish very bad fella .. o.0
<charlie-tca> I wouldn't say bad, but very considerate, taking blame for things.
<Tetsuo55> ok im back
<Tetsuo55> whats keeping bug 597381 fix from becomming available on updater?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597381 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (affects: 70) (dups: 1) (heat: 316)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597381
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, i'll check it in a few
<Tetsuo55> pedro_: thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<vish> pedro_: btw, what happened to hggdh's secret ? ;)
<vish> did anyone crack under his pressure?
<fuorviatos> Hello there
<pedro_> vish, no one :-)
 * hggdh points out to vish that there will be a reckoning during UDS >->
<vish> oh oh!
<hggdh> :-)
<fuorviatos> micahg: thanks for your help on puching forward the bug related to  samba hang :)
<fuorviatos> micahg: I'm glad it's been fixed so fast
<micahg> fuorviatos: np
<micahg> fuorviatos: once can be written off as a fluke possibly, twice with so many reports is a chronic issue
<Tetsuo55> pedro_: FYI, the behaviour has changed now, after todays update it now occurs on every message sent, instead of once in a while
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, ok, looks like it's fixed in butterfly 0.5.14
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, yesterday update was for papyon
<fuorviatos> micahg: I'm not sure I got you :)
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, i've pinged the maintainer to have a look and include the fix in the ubuntu package
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, thanks for raising it
<micahg> fuorviatos: happening on two successive upgrades implies a larger issue
<fuorviatos> micahg: yeah, you're right
<Tetsuo55> pedro_:  thank you, can i get another packadge updated while we;re at it? cppcheck, it doesnt seem to fall under formal ubuntu maintenance though
<pedro_> Tetsuo55, better to ask that in #motu
<Tetsuo55> 1 user there? lol
<micahg> Tetsuo55: #ubuntu-motu :)
<pedro_> bha ubuntu-motu
<pedro_> what micahg said ;-)
<fuorviatos> bye
<cjohnston> Is there anyone around who could take a few minutes and work on finishing the Contributions page for the bug squad please? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages#Bug Triagers
<pedro_> cjohnston, i'm working on it
<cjohnston> great pedro_.. Thanks!
<MichealH> cjohnston: I could but Im not a traiger? What needs doing?
<pedro_> you're welcome
<cjohnston> There are still some areas that need to be written MichealH.. Sounds like pedro_ is on it though..
<MichealH> cjohnston: Okay
 * MichealH wants to be bugsquad, but I got denied?
<MichealH> bugcontrol, sorry
<charlie-tca> MichealH: I think you need more experience
<MichealH> charlie-tca: Okay
<MichealH> charlie-tca: As in?
<charlie-tca> triage some more bugs, lots more
<nigelb> charlie-tca: erm, abiword?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> uses its own bugtracker
<nigelb> oh, ok
 * charlie-tca doesn't even get his own messages back that fast
<charlie-tca> MichealH: you will do fine, but just need to keep triaging to gain experience
 * MichealH searches for triageable bugs and tests them
<MichealH> Can I focus on Lucid bugs?
<charlie-tca> You can.
<nigelb> ok, so UOW calls are out and who wants to do the bugs talk? /me looks at hggdh
 * MichealH disappears
<rrittenhouse_> haha
<nigelb> bdmurray: you could have warned that one would need to be lp beta tester to see those comments
<nigelb> I was thinking I can't see
<bdmurray> nigelb: Oh you need to be a member to see them on the web page?  I'd just thought it was only sending mail to beta testers.
<devildante> yay, vish assigned me two students :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: if you've found the launchpad bug please comment on it to that affect
<nigelb> bdmurray: I talked to dereck, he'll file the bug for it :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: there is a bug about it already
<nigelb> oh, there is? ok
<bdmurray> the switch that will fix bug 639736 will fix the web issue to I imagine
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 639736 in malone "imported bug comments email not sent to everyone (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639736
<nigelb> aha, that one
<devildante> btw, hi everyone :)
<vish> maybe gnome desktop bugs could also get comments imported
<vish> most of it is from upstream..
<devildante> vish, I'd like that
<vish> :)
<vish> pedro_: what ya think^?
<devildante> and thanks for assigning me students, vish :)
<vish> devildante: you'are welcome :)
<devildante> :)
<rusivi> Can someone please review bug 148659 for wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 148659 in scrot (Ubuntu) "scrot can't save files without extension (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/148659
<charlie-tca> rusivi: do we know if scrot now gives an error if no extension is used?
<charlie-tca> rusivi: this needs to be tested in Maverick, I think. According the the user in comment #5, he experienced something different
<rusivi> charlie-tca: ah ty for reviewing
<charlie-tca> no problem
<elopio> hello squad.
<elopio> my evolution is crashing a lot. I debugged it and found that this is the cause: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330728
<ubot2> Gnome bug 330728 in Gal "Crash in ETable a11y code" [Critical,New]
<elopio> but I'm wondering why apport is not launched when it crashes. Evolution just disappears.
<yofel> elopio: which release are you running?
<elopio> yofel: maveric beta.
<yofel> any crash indication in dmesg?
<elopio> yofel, yes: [90717.567425] evolution[31786]: segfault at 7b1eac00 ip 00007fa09d0d1a80 sp 00007fff2aff3560 error 4 in libetable.so.0.0.0[7fa09d061000+90000]
<yofel> ok, that should trigger apport, and you really have nothing in /var/crash/ ?
<elopio> let me see...
<elopio> I have a _usr_bin_evolution.1000.crash, from about 11 hours ago.
<yofel> that should probably be the crash, as apport ignores repeated crashes IIRC
<elopio> um, got it.
<yofel> not sure why it didn't notify about the crash
<elopio> so if I remove that file, next crash should trigger apport.
<yofel> I think yes, but I'm not sure
<elopio> let's wait :)
<elopio> thanks yofel
<hggdh> nigelb: what bug talk?
<elopio> oh, another question. The bug is already on the upstream tracker. But I didn't found it on launchpad.
 * hggdh was busy elsewhere...
<elopio> should I add it to launchpad and link it to upstream?
<nigelb> hggdh: oh the usual, how to contribute :)
<hggdh> nigelb: and where/when/how/why. Also, what is the meaning of life, the universe, and everything?
 * hggdh feels that one more question would not hurt...
<nigelb> hggdh: #ubuntu-clasroom, you decide, irc, because you're hggdh, and 42
<hggdh> wow! The guy *is* good!
<yofel> ^^
<hggdh> as an aside, '42' is the most important answer in the universe, but nobody knows to *which* question...
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<nigelb> hggdh: yes, but I'd recommend "how many steps a guy should take"
<hggdh> nigelb: OK, I bite
<pedro_> vish, for new bugs sure, but not from *all* otherwise we're going to end up with a huge pile of emails
<pedro_> vish, like for emails filed there this year
<vish> yeah , that would be crappy.. new bugs atleast or atleast only new comments for old bugs
<devildante> vish, or new comments for all bugs
<devildante> (not all of them)
<pedro_> right
<vish> mail from lp also goes out to bugzilla?
<vish> that would be super awesome! ,esp for bugs which get too many comments on lp! will drive gnome mad :p
<vish> we need not say, the "bug is upstream comment there"  ;p
<pedro_> they would kill me
<pedro_> i'd be banned from guadec for ever
<nigelb> wait, you aren't yet? :p
<pedro_> not yet, but working hard on it :-P
<nigelb> haha
<vish> casualties in war is acceptable ;p
 * nigelb ^ 5 vish 
<pedro_> but would be nice to have some kind of a 'switch' to say ok i'd like these comments to go into the upstream bts
<pedro_> rather than doing the copy & paste
<vish> yeah
<nigelb> pedro_: the pedro script that bryce did!
<pedro_> because seriously there's plenty of terrible comments on bugs reports
<pedro_> from spam to "why is this not fixed yet"
<pedro_> nigelb, haha yeah something like that but in lp :-)
<pedro_> and restricted to the bug contact or bug control
<nigelb> +1
<devildante> pedro_ yes, that would be great if it was restricted
<hakzsam> who is the main developer in rhythmbox ?
<nigelb> check in #rhythmbox on gimpnet, there are 3 I think
 * yofel would like to see that switch auto-hide comments on the launchpad UI too, so you only see useful ones by default
<yofel> I think many upstream devs (like Ted) would be happy about that
<intrader> All, since 11:27 I have not seen any activity; is there a problem somewhere?
<yofel> intrader: there has been a lot of activity here, see the logs
<yofel> also, 11:27 -> which timezone?
<intrader> yofel, 11:27 pacific
<intrader> yofel, Los angeles CA (PST)
<Pici> Yes, nothing new was said since then.
<yofel> k, I assumed UTC, sry
<intrader> yofel, np - still I have only seen your comment and brianchidester quiting
<intrader> Pici, thanks
<intrader> yofel, is there something wrong? No activity
<vish> intrader: well , we dont simply chat.. if we are chatting something *is* wrong :)
<intrader> vish, I have the activity simply vanish - it has been 15 minutes with only you and yofel around
<vish> intrader: you are asking about the irc chat having no activity, right?
<intrader> vish, yes #ubuntu-bugs irc  - I just saw jrib joining, did you?
<Pici> Is there something else that you're expecting to see here?
<charlie-tca> intrader: there will be periods of no activity. sometimes we go an hour or more with nothing, too.
<intrader> Pici, charlie-tca: thanks. I wanted to bring up the issue of but 631130
<vish> bug 631130
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> Pici, charlie-tca: sorry bug 631130
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> What is the question?
<yofel> this channel has sure gotten busier in the last few months though, when I joined you could easily spend half a day here and then ping the bot to make sure your client isn't broken ^^
<vish> yofel: yea.. ! its been better since we joined BC ;)
<vish> brought some life in here ;p
<yofel> right :D
<intrader> charlie-tca: no activity in bug report except for mine. I feel extremely frustrated with 10.04 - barely usable - mostly now using Windows XP
<charlie-tca> intrader: There is no point adding tasks for other distributions unless you have a bug number from their bugzillas. We are not going to fix them
<intrader> charlie-tca, all those distributions have the same problem on this computer. so something in common is wrong
<charlie-tca> Some things go that way. If no one else is having that issue, they don't comment on it.
<charlie-tca> The fact that they all have the same issue for you does not mean we want them added to the report as separate projects. Just commenting that you tried them all and it is the same is enough
<charlie-tca> The added project is used to track a bug in their systems, not to say "I have this in these too"
<intrader> charlie-tca, thanks, I thought that by adding the distributions, it would add information to bug report.
<charlie-tca> all it does is leave us wondering why there is no bug report added to them.
<charlie-tca> What we need, is to know what the common application/library in use is in all distros it is happening in for you.
<intrader> charlie-tca, now, what would you recommend? It started in the timeframe of the 9.10 release
<charlie-tca> Have you run memory and drive checks?
<yofel> btw, is it expected behaviour, that when I tell apt: 'apt-get install pyroom/lucid' it installs the version from lucid-proposed if I have the repos added?
<yofel> filed that as bug 640703 if anyone can confirm it or wants to close it
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640703 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get selects version from wrong release when installing a package and a specific release is requested (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640703
<intrader> charlie-tca, yes, I have run memory and drive checks.
<charlie-tca> It is also possible something in /home that was carried forward is causing it. I could not use gnumeric in Maverick when I carried the conf files forward
<charlie-tca> Try a new user, without carrying anything forward. See if it changes the behavior.
<vish> yofel: afaik , the latest version will be installed if you have the repo active
<charlie-tca> Bryce marked it as in the graphics driver, it is a start.
<intrader> charlie-tca, machine still runs Windows XP splendidly - using firefox, eclipse, mono develop, etc - I will create a new user; how do I prevent to carry anything forward?
<vish> irrespective of it being -proposed or any other ppa
<vish> yofel: if you dont want that then apt-pinning is best way to avoid..
<charlie-tca> You just create the new user and restart. Log in as the new user, and try things to see how it works.
<charlie-tca> And, yes, restart, not log out/log in
<yofel> vish: well, aptitude works fine, it's just that apt doesn't like me
<yofel> also, apt does ignore the maverick version and selects lucid-proposed, just not lucid as I requested
<vish> oh!
<intrader> charlie-tca, I will do so, and report back
<yofel> vish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494904/
 * yofel forgot to add that to the report
<njin> pedro_: hello
<pedro_> hey njin
<njin> pedro_: a bug related to tap-touch can be assigned to xserver-xorg-input mouse ?
<pedro_> no idea, which bug?
<pedro_> njin, somebody here in the channel might help you with that , just paste the link
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/638025
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638025 in ubuntu "Cannot disable 'tap to touch' on touchpad Dell Inspiron 15R or machines without synaptic touchpad driver (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> folks , we are more or less done with our section at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityContributePages#Bug%20Triagers
<pedro_> Please have a look and tell us what you think, would be nice to check for typos ;-)
<bdmurray> pedro_: looks good thanks!
<intrader> charlie-tca, about bug 631130 - tried another user after reboot - same
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<pedro_> thanks for checking bdmurray :-)
<pedro_> vish, charlie-tca and hggdh contributed to it
<charlie-tca> intrader: comment so on the bug, please
<intrader> charlie-tca, I will do that
<charlie-tca> intrader: let me know when you do, I  will triage it
<elopio> pedro_, I read the triage section and it seems good to me.
<elopio> I just don't understand this: "There is no requirement to only triage when someone says okay. The only time required is what you are able to give. "
<pedro_> thanks for checking elopio!
<elopio> I don't know if it's because of my lousy english, or because it's not clear.
<charlie-tca> BugDay is progressing well, now that bugs can be completed on it!
<pedro_> maybe we could rephrase that
<yofel> The first scentence is ok IMHO, but the I don't quite get the 2nd one either
<pedro_> ideas?
<charlie-tca> It reads bad, maybe
<charlie-tca> Remove that 2nd sentence
<charlie-tca> cause I don't know how to re-word it so it reads good
<charlie-tca> Just trying to say you can triage anytime you want to
<nigelb> charlie-tca: which one?
<charlie-tca>  "There is no requirement to only triage when someone says okay. The only time required is what you are able to give. "
<intrader> charlie-tca, added comment to bug 631130. What does triage mean?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<charlie-tca> Triage means there should be enough info for the developers to start working on it, when they can.
<nigelb> charlie-tca: ok, the entire sentence looks confusing
<yofel> someone should write a 'triage' factoid for ubot2 ..
<charlie-tca> yofel: what would it say?
<intrader> charlie-tca, I suspect that something occurred during the timeframe of release of 9.10 which affected 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04
<charlie-tca> probably
 * charlie-tca slaps head
<charlie-tca> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<charlie-tca> !no, !triage is Triage means there should be enough info for the developers to start working on it, when they can.
<intrader> charlie-tca, further, it seems to me it is in the kernel or in Xorg perhaps dealing with multiple gesture handling
<charlie-tca> It is in the video driver, perhaps, or xserver-xorg
<intrader> charlie-tca, same video driver (and version) - could be xserver-xorg as you said
<charlie-tca> yofel: submitted factoid
<yofel> ah, thx :)
<charlie-tca> Now have to wait to get it approved
<intrader> charlie-tca, from the other distributions, Open Suse 8.2 and the earlier 9.04 (I still have the CD for that), worked fine with that driver. So what changed?
<charlie-tca> There are many changes between versions, kernel, Xorg, drivers, etc
<intrader> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<intrader> charlie-tca, I am sure it is very many changes. But significantly, new multi touch was added (this is guess)
<charlie-tca> that should not have been until now, in maverick
<intrader> charlie-tca, maybe my 10..04 has some of that code, or the update process run after install picked it up by mistake (my 9.04 that worked Ok was hosed after the update)
<charlie-tca> !triage is <reply> Triage is there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<intrader> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<charlie-tca> it won't be found until they approve it
<intrader> charlie-tca, ah! - how approves such things?
<charlie-tca> I don't know for sure. I just know it happens
<vish> intrader: the irc admins check and add it when they are free
<intrader> vish, thanks for info
<vish> np..
<intrader> charlie-tca, the history, Suse 8.2 Good, ubuntu 8.04, Good, ubuntu 9.04 Good (but no Skype), ubuntu 9.10 Bad, ubuntu 9.04 Bad (and no Skype), ubuntu 10.04 bad (but now I have skype)
<charlie-tca> Okay, we just have to wait for the developers to get to it now
<vish> intrader: it is reasonable for bugs to take a considerable amount of time to get fixed..
<vish> intrader: some bugs are not even triaged for months together, there are not enough people to look at all bugs that a filed.. you are lucky though ;)
<valsum> pedro_, maybe this could be said easier: "There is no requirement to only triage when someone says okay"
<valsum> but overall it's good
<pedro_> thanks valsum
<pedro_> what do you guys think about that sentence ^
<vish> pedro_: its already been fixed ;p
<vish> wiki now says "You can do it anytime - You can triage anytime you want to. "
<vish> who dunnit!
 * vish checks info
<vish> charlie-tca holds the smoking gun!
 * pedro_ looks
 * charlie-tca hides
<pedro_> well, if it sounds good to all , let's go for it
<pedro_> i'd remove the first part and just leave "You can triage anytime you want to" though
<vish> or "Triage at leisure - You can triage anytime you want to"
<vish> ?
 * charlie-tca thinks "sure...", as long as he doesn't have to change it again
<pedro_> vish "Triage at your convenience" ?
<vish> ooh nice!
<vish> charlie-tca: , hggdh: ^ fine with you
<pedro_> charlie-tca, does good to you?
<pedro_> blah
<pedro_> does that sounds good to you :-)
<pedro_> darn keyboard/brain
<hggdh> expand a bit
<vish> "Triage at your convenience - You can triage anytime you want to"
<hggdh> 'triage at your convenience, any time is OK'
<pedro_> can't believe that line is taking us so long haha
<hggdh> vish +1
<hggdh> :-)
<vish> ;)
<pedro_> vish, that's what i'm telling :-P
<hggdh> you should see discussions on the US Senate...
<pedro_> we have the same, it took like 3 months to discuss the next country holidays here
<vish> pedro_: yeah , but hggdh is getting lazy because of us! , we need to put two lines together and make it easier for him to read ;p
<pedro_> ok doing the change
<hggdh> vish: two line is too long for me to pay attention to ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<charlie-tca> It sounds great to me
<pedro_> done, thanks folks
<charlie-tca> Hm, we had a new guy in here yesterday, wanted to work on the bugday. Is that person around today?
<vish> charlie-tca: rusiv-i ?
<hggdh> heh. http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100916/01021811036.shtml
<charlie-tca> no, somebody else
<charlie-tca> and, of course, my log doesn't show it. What a day!
 * devildante is back into action... did he miss something important?
<nigelb> charlie-tca: irclogs.ubuntu.com? :)
<charlie-tca> tired
<nigelb> hggdh: lol, he's right.  Open means *MS* is incompetent :p
<pedro_> gotta run, see you guys!
<valsum> cu
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-17
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<stlsaint> any admin folks around?
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, what do you mean by admin?
<stlsaint> bcurtiswx: hrm, well vish is the only person ive been dealing with and others have titled him "admin"
<yofel> admin for what?
<yofel> papercuts?
<bcurtiswx> mentors?
 * bcurtiswx waves to jorge
<stlsaint> yofel: well heres my issue
<stlsaint> bcurtiswx: ^^
<stlsaint> i have been assinged a mentor drew...
<stlsaint> but i cant triage any bugs as im not part of the team on lp
<stlsaint> (though i thought i was from vish)
<yofel> er, you don't need to be part of the team...
<yofel> ... to triage bugs
<bcurtiswx> bugsquad is open to anyone (right?)
<micahg> bcurtiswx: no, but that still doesn't stop triage
<micahg> you have to sign the CoC, it's moderated now
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, yeah, triage is still very possible without being a member.. your mentor will be able to explain why and how :)
<stlsaint> well i cant triage a bug on lp as im not part of the team
<stlsaint> i just tried
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, you don't have to be
<yofel> stlsaint: do you mean 'set to Triaged' by chance?
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, what are you trying to do?
<yofel> only bug control can do thta
<yofel> *that
<micahg> stlsaint: you can't mark a bug triaged? only bug control can, just requesto someone to mark it in here for you
<bcurtiswx> well don't everyone jump in at one :P
<stlsaint> micahg: oh hey
 * micahg goes back to lurking...
<micahg> :)
<stlsaint> so i can triage it but someone else has to mark it, well will i be able to list the bug as something that i triaged?
<micahg> stlsaint: right
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, triaging is the act of all the things you do to "mark as triaged", so anything that you help with you can say you helped triage
<stlsaint> bcurtiswx: right i see alright so i guess i should post a bug here than and ask you to triage it ;)
<stlsaint> i just confirmed it
<stlsaint> well actually i brought the bug to the dev of it and a few others confirmed
<stlsaint> https://bugs.launchpad.net/clicompanion/+bug/636119
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636119 in clicompanion "doesnt detect zsh as my preferred shell (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> stlsaint: erm, that's a but in the clicompanion project, not in the ubuntu project -> nothing we can do there
<yofel> s/but/bug/
<stlsaint> oh noes :(
<stlsaint> crap...alright, thanks guys, seems i need to go read some more :\
<bcurtiswx> yofel likes but's :P, and yeah it has to be in the ubuntu project :)
<bcurtiswx> stlsaint, this is the place to ask questions :) enjoy the literature
<espen77> When i am connected to a wireless AP (wpa-psk) and AP is turned off, i get asked for password to logon even if the AP is gone. Is this a feature or a bug?
<espen77> Also very annoying is "Broadcast accounts" wants to verify my twitter account every 2 minutes or so and brings the window front and focus, but i am on vacation behind the grate firewall of china so i cant verify.
<micahg> rusivi: why are you still sending End of LIfe messages?  Also, why do you reference www.ubuntu.com
<rusivi> micahg: I'll double check grammer & mislink
<micahg> rusivi: my main question is why are you still sending those messages?
<rusivi> micahg: which bug(s) specifically?
<micahg> bug 134813
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 134813 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Context menu key to fix spellings is on wrong line of textarea (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134813
<rusivi> micahg: the last actual post dealing with the book was in 2007 = EoL? grammer was fine, link was fine,
<micahg> rusivi: please update via www.ubuntu.com doesn't make sense
<rusivi> micahg: I have fixed that
<micahg> rusivi: also, if you looked at the upstream bug, it was fixed in Firefox 3.6.2
<rusivi> micahg: nod, I'm now following responses from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<micahg> rusivi: k, good :)
<rusivi> micahg: it has your suggestion in it
<micahg> rusivi: right, but even then, that should only be used when there are no steps to reproduce and an upstream bug task isn't open
 * micahg used to do the same thing
<rusivi> micahg: k
<alex_buie> aww, I missed the bug day
<alex_buie> :(
<nigelb> g68
<rusivi> alex_buie: this is bug-2-week for me so feel free to join in!
<micahg> alex_buie: why, it's still Thursday somewhere
<Tiibiidii> hello
<Tiibiidii> it seems that a old bug is happening again
<Tiibiidii> should i open a new one, or it is fine to reopen the old one by nominating it for maverick?
<Tiibiidii> uhm, since the information described in the bug would be the same... i think i'll nominate for maverick (and fix a tag: regression-potential instead of regression-release and that's it)
<Fopper> I saw a bunch of bugs that IMHO should be set to wishlist: 602293 602294 602297 602304 602309 602311
<yofel> bug 602293 bug 602294 bug 602297 bug 602304 bug 602309 bug 602311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602293 in prism (Ubuntu) "Google Maps (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602293
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602294 in prism (Ubuntu) "Wikipedia (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602297 in prism (Ubuntu) "Meebo (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602304 in prism (Ubuntu) "Pixlr Editor (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602304
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602309 in prism (Ubuntu) "Splashup (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602309
<yofel> 5 at most, huh... bug 602311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602311 in prism (Ubuntu) "Google Translate (affects: 1) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602311
<Fopper> yofel: thanks, quick learning moment for me
<yofel> !me
<ubot2> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<yofel> Fopper: done
<Fopper> yofel: Thank you
<Hew> jcastro, could you please renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership?
<Hew> ogasawara, could you please renew my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership?
<abhijit> hi
<rrittenhouse_> abhijit, hello
<abhijit> hi rrittenhouse_
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> again one more bug for mark as wishlist
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/f-spot/+bug/641289
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641289 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "f-spot dont have shortcut key for wallpaper (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<abhijit> anyone free to mark?
<abhijit> shadeslayer, you? :P :D
<rrittenhouse_> I really need to figure out this triaging thing.. ;)
<abhijit> ohhhh
<WimYedema> Hi all
<WimYedema> I just upgraded to 10.10
<WimYedema> I was pleasantly surprised to see that the window title bar is removed when the window is maximized
<WimYedema> But now there's no easy way to close or unmaximize it
<WimYedema> So... how do I make it easy, or how do I turn the title bar back on?
<WimYedema> Is anybody actually active here?
<abhijit> WimYedema, why dont you ask in #ubuntu+1
<WimYedema> because I didn't know about that channel;)
<rrittenhouse_> Is there a flowchart of the bug process? I think that would be extremely helpful
<rrittenhouse_> So one can graphically see the processes and know what to do. (i'm a visual learner)
<tuos> rrittenhouse_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<rrittenhouse_> nfw.. thanks tuos
<tuos> rrittenhouse_: np. You should also read the whole triaging guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<rrittenhouse_> tuos, I did about two years ago :D Never fully understood it as I felt it was too full of gotchas at the time.
<rrittenhouse_> I will re-read again though.. i really want to help out
<ogasawara> Hew: sure, what's your launchpad id?
<Hew> ogasawara, hew, thanks
<ogasawara> Hew: done, renewed for another year.
<Hew> thanks :)
<rrittenhouse_> How are you to judge if a bug has a duplicate or not? I'm guessing theres no easy way to do this besides searching and taking a stab in the dark.
<rrittenhouse_> or have things changed?
<charlie-tca> If there are stack traces, they need to match
<charlie-tca> but, there should be enough information to determine they are the same, if there are no stacktraces.
<elopio> good morning.
<rrittenhouse_> good morning elopio
<elopio> rrittenhouse_: :)
<elopio> I one more triaging question.
<elopio> I see some bugs marked as "expired". But I can't do it. Is it something that requires additional permissions?
<yofel> elopio: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<yofel> not settable by web interface
<elopio> um, thanks yofel. Could you tell me how to set it by mail?
<yofel> it's more of scripted use, but if you want to set it you can do it by mail or use my script in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts
<yofel> s/of/for/
<yofel> elopio: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface pretty useful sometimes
<elopio> great.
<elopio> thanks.
<rrittenhouse_> Someone should screencast sessions of triaging sometime (that know what they are doing). Id like to see the workflows that some people use
<popey> great idea!
 * micahg thought someone already did
<rrittenhouse_> lol im sure someone has... they always seem to be ten steps ahead
<rrittenhouse_> i just can't find them
<popey> theres one about filing bugs
<popey> not triaging
<popey> AFAIAA
 * charlie-tca thought we had one too
<rrittenhouse_> i'm thinking of interactive sessions with people that are doing it as they go along so others can ask questions about why they do what they do
<rrittenhouse_> i could be off of my rocker but it sounds helpful
<yofel> that would be a screencast + a -classroom session
<yofel> now you need someone that does it :P
<rrittenhouse_> nice
<popey> could be done at somewhere like a bug day
<popey> have a few people sat around a pc, record the screen and the audio
<popey> so you get the discussion and why people are tagging and replying to bugs in that way
<popey> real world scenarios
<popey> s/bug day/global jam/
<rrittenhouse_> yeah...basically
<rrittenhouse_> hell even if people recorded their 5-a-day if thats still going on
<charlie-tca> 5-a-day is recorded automatically now, makes that more difficult
<rrittenhouse_> interesting.. :)
<rrittenhouse_> but smarter for sure
<neeraj_gupta> how to add support for non-genuine packages bug reporting through apport. I was working on adding support for bug reporting for sucrose-0.88 package
<popey> charlie-tca: i think rrittenhouse_ doesn't mean what you think he means
<popey> charlie-tca: rrittenhouse_ means "screencasting a 5 a day session", not "record the stats of a 5-a-day session"
<popey> I think
<rrittenhouse_> true popey but either way i didn't realize it was recorded automatically now
<rrittenhouse_> it's just a classification really people can just record them doing a few each day to show the different kinds of real world scenarios you might run into or how to handle certain scenarios
<yofel> neeraj_gupta: needs an apport hook for the package and if you keep the bugs in a seperate launchpad project a small crashdb config file
<yofel> neeraj_gupta: did you already read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/DeveloperHowTo ?
<rrittenhouse_> popey, What do you think would be the appropriate next-step in seeing if something like this is valuable to people? Do I create a Wiki page and submit a blueprint or ?
<popey> I'd write a script, and think of bugs that you could triage, and maybe even make some dummy bugs on the staging launchpad server
<popey> then record the screen whilst triaging those bugs
<neeraj_gupta> yofel: yes I did. I don't know how this can happen. I had used ubuntu-bug -p for sugar-0.88 afair. at that time it was working file. I have read about apport-hook when I first went through apport.
<yofel> neeraj_gupta: are you talking about a ppa package or the official one?
<rrittenhouse_> popey, I don't know how to triage yet..hence why i'm even pondering it. I keep trying but keep getting way confused but like I said I am a visual learner and theres mounds of documentation to sift through to learn it.
<rrittenhouse_> popey, I triaged a couple back in the day with my old mentor (bobbo) and done a little packaging here and there but that's been 2 years now I think.
<popey> ah, ok
<neeraj_gupta> yofel: official
<yofel> neeraj_gupta: it shouldn't tell you that it's a non-genuine package in this case. What's your output of 'apt-cache policy sucrose-0.88' ?
<micahg> rusivi: for bug 155378, that package was removed from hardy on, so it can be mark fix released
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 155378 in tabextensions (Ubuntu) "mozilla-tabextensions is unrecommended (heat: 8)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155378
<rusivi> micahg: ah good call, can if you like?
<micahg> rusivi: go for it, just explain that the package was removed in Hardy
<rusivi> micahg: quick folllow-up, wouldn't it be better suited to "won't fix" since it was removed from Hardy?
<micahg> rusivi: why didn't you check if the package was removed?
<micahg> rusivi: no, the bug was it was recommended and it really should've been dropped
<rusivi> micahg: I did check but I did not know that condition for removed packages are marked fixed.
<rusivi> micahg: did not even know to ask
<rusivi> micahg: sorry bout that
<micahg> rusivi: it depends on the report ;) in this case, the issue was it wouldn't work, so needed to be removed
<rusivi> micahg: ahhhh sorry your right this one should be marked fixed (took a little to sink in)
<rusivi> micahg: just marked as fixed
<yofel> micahg: any progress on bug 630789 btw?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630789 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "firefox ppa apport hook crashes with KeyError: 'ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs' (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630789
<micahg> yofel: sort of, I still have to talk to chrisccoulson about implementation
<yofel> micahg: the config file would look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495388/ (doesn't use the ubuntu bugpatterns though)
<micahg> yofel: that's the part I know :)
<yofel> heeh
<yofel> *hehe
<micahg> yofel: the question is how to handle it for multiple sources where we just need 1 copy in the crashdb dir
<yofel> micahg: every hook needs to have the CrashDB set to the same value
<yofel> or every source package needs a symlink to the same hook
<micahg> yofel: right
<yofel> ah, I think I got what you mean :/
<micahg> yofel: it's not ubuntuone where there's one source -> one project ;)
<yofel> right, I wrote one for project-neon, there we'll probably put it in a meta package (probably together with the xsession configuration)
<neeraj_gupta> yofel: ok. my bad. I had installed the new package after building the package and so the *upgraded version* was technically not a genuine Ubuntu package. ty for ur pointers :)
<micahg> rusivi: please stop asking people to test when there are steps to reproduce
<rusivi> micahg: may I please have an example?
<micahg> bug 156615 and bug 155648
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 156615 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "sound notification does not allow to specify a custom wav file (affects: 3) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156615
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 155648 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Regression: Thunderbird New Mail sound cuts off before end (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155648
<rusivi> micahg: well looks like my new bug zapping has come to a conclusion. Moving forward, I'll review the ones I have posted to and see what I can do with them!
<micahg> rusivi: your choice
<rusivi> micahg: Well I have a difference in opinion that I'm not going to challenge. I believe in the quantity + quality policy. You want quality. Not a choice but not a big deal.
<rusivi> micahg: ty for your guidance if I have any further questions I won't hesitate to ask!
<micahg> rusivi: k, we appreciate the effort
<hggdh> I am not sure I understand it
<micahg> hggdh: the last conversation?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> heh
<nigelb> micahg: heh, that was confusing ;)
<hggdh> at least he stopped
<nigelb> oh, true.
<nigelb> I need to check my mailbox now to try and figure out which among the 100s there are one thata need to be checked
<chrisccoulson> hah
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you noticed rusivi asking for information on bugs that are obvious too?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: was a big problem, I commented on it several times
<chrisccoulson> bug 155378, asking to test on the latest version
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 155378 in tabextensions (Ubuntu) "mozilla-tabextensions is unrecommended (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155378
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
<chrisccoulson> despite the extension being removed from the archive ;)
<chrisccoulson> although he did realise in the end, unless somebody prompted him
 * micahg coughs
<chrisccoulson> lol
 * micahg points to scrollback 90 minutes ago
<nigelb> heh
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i give up on bug 641294, i've honestly got no idea what is going on
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641294 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Error loading the runtime (/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.10/libnssutil3.so: undefined symbol: PL_ClearArenaPool) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641294
 * yofel managed to freeze nouveau solid on maverick and apport seems stuck collecting information
<yofel> great :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you seem to have checked everything, maybe the ldd output will be a smoking gun
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you written bugpatterns before?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've not written them before
<chrisccoulson> i wanted to write one for the ubufox upgrade failures coming from ubuntu ultimate edition users
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm thinking of writing one for the ubufox/ubuntu ultimate issue
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm sick of collecting those reports now
<micahg> that and the ubuntuzilla upgrade failures
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i was thinking of that one too ;)
<chrisccoulson> it would be good to have bug patterns for those, as those issues aren't going to go away any time soon
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I probably won't get to it until after maverick release though
<mc_> is this an appropriate channel to ask about errors when upgrading packages? #ubuntu was not too helpful
<mc_> specifically http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Q387uPTD
<mc_> the error came configuring xulrunner and friends
<yofel> mc_: ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam, they maintain that iirc
<mc_> yofel:  great, thanks
<mc_> yofel:  thanks again, problem solved
<nigelb> charlie-tca: um, not many folks with access to -meeting?
 * nigelb didn't want to linger in -ops
<charlie-tca> I suppose. I will keep trying though
<nigelb> great, thanks for being on the case :)
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> ah-ha. Ops are on it
<nigelb> what the....
<annon> hi. I just installed 10.04.1 LTS with full disk encryption, but every time it boots up my monitor says "video mode not supported" before I can even enter the password to unlock /. what can I do about it? it has to be a setting in /boot since this is the only partition not encrypted at this point.
<charlie-tca> still trying
<charlie-tca> nigelb: no ops available that can do anything in there
<nigelb> charlie-tca: none from concil is around? Pici ?
<nigelb> or even popey
<rrittenhouse_> annon, have you tried asking in #ubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> doesn't seem to be
<hggdh> where are the ops when we need them?
<rrittenhouse_> hggdh, why, whats wrong?
<hggdh> on #ubuntu-meeting, rompeculos and Ubunterito
<rrittenhouse_> oooh ok.
<charlie-tca> apparently, you almost never need them there
<nigelb> charlie-tca: sigh, that access list needs expanding if you ask me.
<nigelb> I should raise that with ircc
<charlie-tca> that list is almost obsolete. That is part of the problem
 * nigelb growls
<nigelb> frustrating to feel so helpless
<annon> rrittenhouse_: yes, about 4 times, no reply. it's a bug, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> done
 * nigelb hugs Pici :)
<nigelb> g22
<rrittenhouse_> annon, I have no clue - I was just thinking that's where they did support moreso than here. (correct me if im wrong)
<charlie-tca> rrittenhouse_: correct
<charlie-tca> annon: sounds like a bug in xorg; have you checked launchpad for one?
<annon> charlie-tca: is xorg in /boot? I have no clue to be honest, but since /boot is the only unencrypted partition at this point, and I don't think /boot contains xorg, I don't think xorg is the problem here.
<rrittenhouse_> annon, I asked you for more details in #ubuntu (unless they want to talk about it here)
<annon> rrittenhouse_: rather here :-)
<rrittenhouse_> annon, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<charlie-tca> rather there. This is not support, but rather to discuss bug triage issues
<annon> nvidia gt 220.
<hggdh> KMS, probably
<annon> charlie-tca: oh!
<annon> sorry then.
<rrittenhouse_> k. ill search around and get back with you in #ubuntu if I find anything
<annon> thanks
<prek> hello guys i wan
<prek> i whant report a bug on 10.10 beta but not much time... can i report here ?
<charlie-tca> prek: If you want to see it fixed, it needs to be reported to launchpad
<prek> but need register etc right ?
<prek> im runing out o battery laptop ...
<charlie-tca> right. Here is the howto - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<charlie-tca> Hmm, recharge then report?
<prek> its just ubuntu crash on loading and give this fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver
<prek> hp g62-a10ep .... hybrid grafic card...
<charlie-tca> Then you will be the one with the information they need, not someone else.
<prek> ok i gonna try register...
<prek> 15% bat ;D
<charlie-tca> thanks. If I reported it, it would record against my nvidia card, which would be wrong.
<prek> but im at windows right now ...
<prek> because dont instaled 3g card yet
<rusivi> micahg: hey quick question while I'm diving into all the bugs I touched, it seems once I am done if I want to continue bugging I should put a small disclaimer in my initial posting that I am a new bug zapper. What do you think about that?
<rusivi> micahg: Couple responses I have read the people seemed a little salty....
<yofel> well, the people don't care if you're new or not, and telling them you're new won't make them happier IMHO
<charlie-tca> sometimes using the standard responses (copy and paste) helps
<rusivi> yofel: duly noted more of something like I'm a newer volunteer perhaps or just stock responses as charlie-tca suggests?
<yofel> rather try to stick to our usual process, meaning first try to check if you can reproduce the bug and only if you're unable to do so ask the reporter questions. And leave the bug alone if you don't have the environment to test the bug
<yofel> a tent to agree with charlie-tca
<yofel> *tend
<rusivi> yofel: then I agree too
<rusivi> yofel / charlie-tca: ty
<charlie-tca> Of course, we all get snapped at too
<rrittenhouse_> popey, (referring to the live screencast+qa thing). I need to find someone that wants to experiment with this. Is the technical infrastructure already ready?
<popey> it probably needs two people sat next to eachother
<rrittenhouse_> how so?
<rrittenhouse_> You could possibly use the IRC chat combined with a live video service (if youtube live was out this might work?). I think a text chat with people watching a live screencast + voice would suffice, would it not?
<devildante> hello everyone :)
<rrittenhouse_> hello devildante
<devildante> and most importantly, hello samwho :)
<samwho> Mohammed! :)
<devildante> rrittenhouse, hi :)
<devildante> samwho, sorry I haven't been available earlier
<samwho> Likewise ^_^
<samwho> Unfortunately you jut caught me as I was about to go food shopping but I should be back in roughly an hour :)
<devildante> samwho, take your time :)
<devildante> just ping me when you're done
<samwho> Do you have IM or anything?
<devildante> samwho, google talk
<samwho> That's cool, I'll email you :)
<devildante> samwho, okay :)
<rusivi> hey major security issue with bug 10686
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 10686 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "No GUI method to disable screen lock on lid close event (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 62)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10686
<rusivi> resume from suspend does not prompt for password as per two different parties
<rusivi> ok, maybe not major but significant...
<charlie-tca> looking
<rusivi> charlie-tca: just resume from suspend on my laptop got prompted for password, now trying to do so by lid closing
<rusivi> just resume from suspend = I just resumed from suspending
<micahg> rusivi: I don;t think a disclaimer will matter
<rusivi> micahg: I agree
<charlie-tca> Not security issue because the original reporter filed a wishlist bug to have a gui to disable screen locking
<rusivi> charlie-tca: sorry bud
<charlie-tca> His system locked automatically when suspending and he wanted to disable that
 * micahg is off
<rusivi> charlie-tca: misread I thought it did not
<popey> rrittenhouse_: possibly
<rusivi> charlie-tca: your totally right
<charlie-tca> comment #29, it works as the user wants it to, when the lid is closed. However, gconf editor is a gui that can be used to change the behavior ( comment #19)
<charlie-tca> I would put that back to confirmed and let the design team work it. You could tag it "usability"
<charlie-tca> ooops
<charlie-tca> Rather, according to the last two comments, the original bug as reported is fixed in lucid
<charlie-tca> So, a note that the bug no longer exists as filed, if there are other options desired to lock the screen, please file a new bug.
<charlie-tca> rusivi: You could get to close the oldest bug of the month
<rusivi> charlie-tca: woot woot
<charlie-tca> Good work on that one.
<rusivi> charlie-tca: seriously, it was an example of where I was right for the wrong reason hehe
<BUGabundo> why have so many of my OLD OLD bugs (gutsy) been marked as medium or HIGh?
<rusivi> charlie-tca: quick follow up on bug 10686, in Maverick went into System -> Preferences Screensaver, and into System -> Power Management and could not find the option to do what the bug requester suggested. Seems we should mark as a wishlist?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 10686 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "No GUI method to disable screen lock on lid close event (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 63)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/10686
<yofel> BUGabundo: do you mean the Bug Watcher emails?
<yofel> that one got an Importance sync feature recently and is updating all bugs whether fixed or not fixed
<BUGabundo> ahh
<charlie-tca> The only place you will find "lock screen" is in Screensaver preferences, but if you follow the procedure in comment #8, you should be able to set the options using gconf editor.
<BUGabundo> so why aren't they EOL?
<yofel> BUGabundo: it shouldn't touch the ubuntu task, only the upstream task on the bugs
<maco> and its not just importance thats being updated
<maco> LOTS of comments being added into the bug reports too
<BUGabundo> ** Changed in: gparted
<BUGabundo>    Importance: Unknown => Medium
<charlie-tca> The issue as originally filed is to be able to suspend without the screen locking. Does unchecking the "lock screen" option in screensaver allow that?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/137872
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 137872 in gparted (Baltix) (and 5 other projects) "please add support for ext4 (affects: 9) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: does the baltix image have that yet?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/193195
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 193195 in trickle (Debian) (and 1 other project) "trickle defaults to 10KiB/s for upload/download limits (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New]
<charlie-tca> the english image does
<BUGabundo> this one was fixed long ago :\
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/206583
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 206583 in libgksu (Ubuntu Hardy) (and 5 other projects) "System Monitor crashes when lowering nice value of process (affects: 34) (dups: 12) (heat: 254)" [Medium,Triaged]
<BUGabundo> ** Changed in: gnome-system-monitor
<BUGabundo>    Importance: Unknown => Critical
<BUGabundo> lol critical
<yofel> BUGabundo: right, it's updating the *upstream* bug tracker links, there was some talk about why it didn't exclude fixed bugs though, didn't track it
<yofel> s/track/follow/
<charlie-tca> You kept the trickle bug active, and never commented it was fixed for you. How would they know?
 * yofel got over 100 such mails so far...
 * charlie-tca got over 100 too
<BUGabundo> 167 right now :\
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: I did ??
<charlie-tca> I didn't even know I was tracking so many gnumeric bugs!
<BUGabundo> I was under the impression I did :\
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: everytime anyone tries to close that bug, you tell them it is still valid
<hggdh> BUGabundo: only 167? Lucky you
 * hggdh got a few thousands
<charlie-tca> lol
<BUGabundo> I lost track of it in 2009
<charlie-tca> Maybe they got tired of closing it?
 * BUGabundo retests
<BUGabundo> its working
<BUGabundo> closing
<BUGabundo> wait... not it aint
<BUGabundo> and now I can't test
<BUGabundo> darn transmission
<BUGabundo> anyone else cares to try that one ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> yep, still not fixed
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/345215
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 345215 in gdm (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu 8.10 running in low-graphics mode with AST2000 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> what should be done with this bug?
<BUGabundo> marked as fixed?
<yofel> BUGabundo: that's already marked as invalid
<greg-g> and the gnome bug is "Resolved NOTGNOME"
 * BUGabundo 100 bug mail to go
<charlie-tca> At the rate we are going through them, that is many days, isn't it/
<charlie-tca> ;-)
<BUGabundo> I hope I have bug mail done TONIGHT
<BUGabundo> even if I have to delete them all
<BUGabundo> jk jk
<rusivi> bug 12613 should be set to low importance due to other alternative packages available
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 12613 in xpdf (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Xpdf renders really slow, non-responsive (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12613
<rusivi> that work waayyyyyy better (no offense if any devs for xpdf here)
<charlie-tca> rusivi: actually, the importance for the xpdf (Ubuntu) is already set.
<rusivi> charlie-tca: I'm suggesting reset it to low
<charlie-tca> oh
<rusivi> charlie-tca: super-cede the remote tracker
<charlie-tca> no
<rusivi> charlie-tca: k np
<charlie-tca> the remote tracker will set it's own importance. We only set it for Ubuntu sources
<charlie-tca> but, you are right, low is valid for us
<rusivi> charlie-tca: sorry miscommunication i'm saying low on the ubuntu part only
<rusivi> charlie-tca: I thought that the remote tracker places the same importance on the ubuntu part as the remote part
<charlie-tca> No, we set the ??? (Ubuntu) status and importance.
<rusivi> k
<charlie-tca> done
<rusivi> ty!
<rusivi> bug 15019 should be marked as "won't fix" if he wants to downgrade his entire distro he should install an older version then :P
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 15019 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Difficulty downgrading packages with dependencies (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15019
<rusivi> he can use virtualbox or whaver virtualization program-dejure
<rusivi> whaver = whatever
<yofel> IMHO this should be possible anyway, ok, with ppa-purge in the archive now we have one use-case less, but I don't see why it should be won't fix
<micahg> rusivi: not your call, the maintainer accepted it
<rusivi> k np
<rusivi> micahg: would it be unpro to respectfully mention my belief on virtualization?
<micahg> rusivi: well, sometimes an upgrade breaks things and a downgrade helps
<rusivi> I have experienced the opposite of him, I tried to cheat a little by downloading more updated packages for Ubuntu in Debian then install in Maverick/Lucid
<rusivi> then package dependency issue
<micahg> comment 5 is a good example
<micahg> test proposed and find a bug and want to downgrade
<micahg> rusivi: I thought you were going to stop touching confirmed bugs
<rusivi> micahg: uhhhh I did?!
<micahg> oh, this is old
<micahg> sorry
<rusivi> np
<rusivi> ty for 2x'ing
<rusivi> but bug 15019 boiled down to user error but still marks an important issue that do we make it "easy" to downgrade parts/portion of the OS, I firmly believe no due to well documented alternatives.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 15019 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Difficulty downgrading packages with dependencies (affects: 5) (heat: 36)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15019
<rusivi> IMO, there's only so much to cater too that's not one of them
<micahg> rusivi: that's why it's low importance
<micahg> it's wanted, but no one has time ATM, so opportunistic developer can supply a patch
<rusivi> micahg: ahhh k np
<micahg> rusivi: we have a great use case in people testing -proposed (Debian also has this)
<rusivi> micahg: np I adopted your perspective on it
<rusivi> quick question on bug 18125 when the package bugged hasn't been added to since Hardy is this a Invalid/Won't Fix?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 18125 in hwdb-client (Ubuntu) "hwdb raises Exception when looking up route (dups: 11) (heat: 105)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18125
<rusivi> Or does it stay open for server hardy/dapper?
<rusivi> open = as is
<charlie-tca> If it is fixed in maverick, it can be closed
<charlie-tca> We can mark it fix-released, as long it is is fixed in maverick
<yofel> charlie-tca: rmadison hwdb-client:
<yofel> hwdb-client | 0.6-0ubuntu10 |        dapper | source, all
<yofel> hwdb-client |     0.6.14 | hardy/universe | source
<yofel> the package doesn't exist since hardy
<charlie-tca> heh
<yofel> and even there it was removed it seems
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> Then it should still be invalid now
<yofel> agreed
<rusivi> charlie-tca / yofel: Would you like me to mark as invalid?
<charlie-tca> Sure
<charlie-tca> Make sure you comment why, though
<rusivi> charlie-tca: i'm a little lost no such package in Maverick?
<rusivi> name@name-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy hwdb N: Unable to locate package hwdb name@name-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy hwdb-gui N: Unable to locate package hwdb-gui name@name-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy hwdb-client N: Unable to locate package hwdb-client
<charlie-tca> The package was removed from Hardy 8.04 and all future versions of Ubuntu to date.
<rusivi> charlie-tca I don't understand what comments in input for "invalid"
<charlie-tca> The package was removed from Hardy 8.04 and all future versions of Ubuntu to date. Therefore this bug is being closed. Without this package, this is no longer an issue
<rusivi> charlie-tca: I need a spoon feed moment if you don't mind
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Nafallo> ehrm, isn't hwdb renamed to checkbox?
<rusivi> idk
<rusivi> never heard of either
<charlie-tca> checkbox is automatic testing, hwdb was ???
<charlie-tca> I thought a hardware listing
<rusivi> checkbox looks fancy though as I look at it
<Nafallo> the first desktop testing thing. playing sounds and asking the user if they heard it and stuff like that.
<charlie-tca> It's okay. The issue has not surfaced in any version since hardy
<charlie-tca> We can still close with that comment. If it is a problem in checkbox, that is a new bug
<Nafallo> okidoki :-)
<Nafallo> I just skimmed my channels and thought I'd give the little input I had on the subject ;-)
<rusivi> charlie-tca: so the comment you think is good "This package was removed from Hardy 8.04 and all future versions of Ubuntu to date. Therefore this bug is being closed. Without this package, this is no longer an issue."
<charlie-tca> That will work
<rusivi> done
<rusivi> Regarding bug 18593 do we mark Invalid for the same reasons as bug 18125 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 18593 in vnc (Ubuntu) "[vnc] can't find fixed font (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18593
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 18125 in hwdb-client (Ubuntu) "hwdb raises Exception when looking up route (dups: 11) (heat: 107)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/18125
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-18
<charlie-tca> rusivi: I would let it go and see if anyone responds. Even though "vnc" has not existed since 6.06, there have been issues with the vncserver and viewer marked against it.
<charlie-tca> If they are having issues, we will need to find what they are actually using, in place of vnc
<charlie-tca> Then the package would be changed to the real package.
<charlie-tca> a good response on these would be
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<charlie-tca> but remove the second sentence from it.
<charlie-tca> And if apport-collect fails, we will need to identify the package they are using.
<rusivi> k ty
<charlie-tca> I have to go now. My eyes are giving out.
<charlie-tca> good luck, and thanks for helping
<rusivi> May one perform an advanced Launchpad query where it filters for just 'package' (ubuntu) ?
<yofel> hm? if you search on ubuntu/+source/sourcepackage/ doesn't it do that? or do you want to filter binary packages? (impossible)
<rusivi> oh ok ty!
<yofel> like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automysqlbackup shows only bugs from that package
<yofel> pressing advanced search there will also only search in automysqlbackup
<hggdh> rusivi: but be sure to say ".../ubuntu/+source/<source package name>"
<rusivi> yofel: right I have noticed that but I'm looking for something more broad
 * yofel usually uses google with 'site:bugs.launchpad.net <searchterm>'
<rusivi> ah ok
<rusivi> ty
<yofel> launchpad search is rather... limited
<rusivi> yofel: well I don't want to bug this feature request if it's a tax on this "limitedness"
<rusivi> but it could be a wishlist?!
 * yofel thinks we have already a few bugs opened against malone about the search..
<yofel> see here for bugs about the bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone
<rusivi> yofel: ty
<rusivi> yofel: bug 5594 is what I'm looking for
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 5594 in malone "Malone should support advanced search syntax, e.g. "assignee:bradb" (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5594
<bullgard4_> '~$ ubuntu-bug linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic; This problem cannot be reported. This is no genuine Ubuntu package." I wonder what package name I have to use to report to Launchpad?.
<lifeless> ubuntu-bug linux
<rusivi> quick question, is it appropriate to ask for comments to be removed for profanity?
<bullgard4_> lifeless: Can you elaborate why "linux" is correct and "linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic" is no genuine ubuntu package.
<lifeless> its special
<rusivi> lifeless: quick question, is it appropriate to ask for comments to be removed for profanity?
<lifeless> they can be hidden; ask the CHR in #launchpad or file a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<rusivi> lifeless: what is the CHR?
<lifeless> help contact
<rusivi> lifeless: What does the acronym stand for?
<rusivi> Chief Human Relations?
<lifeless> community help rotation
<rusivi> k ty
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<lifeless> its all on in the docs ;)
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<lifeless> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> I have been trying to explain to rusivi how things work, I am not sure I am doing a good job
<lifeless> they seem somewhat stubborn
<hggdh> hear, hear
<hggdh> ah well. It is Saturday, it is Yom Kippur, and I will call it a night
<hggdh> g'night all
<bullgard4_> Launchpad stinks: Error ID: OOPS-1722F576
<ubot2> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1722F576
<vish> bullgard4_: #launchpad is more appropriate for those issues ;)
 * devildante killed devildante_
<devildante> hello everybody :)
<bilegt> hello
<astraljava> Anyone into install image errors? I've got a problem like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495802/  on Ubuntu Studio amd64 installation, Select and install software -phase.
<bullgard4_> vish: Thank you for your information.
<rusivi> anyone around so I can 2x a proposed response to bug 396516 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 396516 in yelp (Ubuntu) "Upon clicking help I get:- Unable to load page - The requested URI "file:///fakefile#index" is invalid - reinstalled:- Yelp, ubuntu-docs and gnome-doc-utils, no differance still same error (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 43)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396516
<rusivi> Rob Powell, thank you so much for responding quickly to this bug and testing on Lucid to make Ubuntu better. In Maverick, I could not recreate your scenario. This bug report is being closed due to your last comment regarding this being fixed with an update. Lastly, regarding the speed of yelp opening or operating, while I also experience a small delay in yelp opening, that is another bug for another post. I recommend doing a thorou
<rusivi> gh search before posting another bug as it may already exist via https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp Thank you again for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please submit any future bugs you may find.
<rusivi> lsb_release -rd
<rusivi> Description:	Ubuntu maverick (development branch)
<rusivi> Release:	10.10
<rusivi> apt-cache policy yelp
<rusivi> yelp:
<rusivi>   Installed: 2.30.1-0ubuntu1
<rusivi>   Candidate: 2.30.1-0ubuntu1
<rusivi>   Version table:
<rusivi>  *** 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 0
<rusivi>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<rusivi>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<rusivi> marked as invalid if that was wrong just let me know which one you suggest and I will make it so
<bcurtiswx> good morning all
<hggdh> rusivi: (good morning) "... that is another bug for another post ..." -- perhaps it is better "please open another bug for that: each bug should deal with one single issue"
<hggdh> moi bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> :)
<charlie-tca> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<devildante> charlie-tca, stop using that, you know it doesn't work :p
<charlie-tca> I submitted it, and wanted to know if it went through
<devildante> ah
<devildante> well sorry for that :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<jernst> hello, I have linked a bug to an upstream tracker by mistake (it was the wrong tab and I commented in the wrong bug... :-() can someone fix it for me ?
<charlie-tca> !triage is <reply> Triage is there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<jernst> (it's bug 576738 , the one I wanted to link was bug 642014)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576738 in media-player-info (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "iPod video mpi file looks incorrect (and hence udev rules is incorrect) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576738
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642014 in media-player-info (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Motorola Milestone/Droid is not recognized by Rythmbox when USB debug mode is activated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642014
<charlie-tca> done
<charlie-tca> jernst: Thanks for helping.
<hggdh> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> I keep trying, though :-)
<jernst> charlie-tca: thanks a lot!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> !triage
<ubot2> Factoid 'triage' not found
<charlie-tca> well, it is too
 * charlie-tca is having a difficult day now. Never argued with a bot before
<vish> hggdh:  <n-handler> ubot2 syncs from ubottu every hour, so it might take a little bit for the factoid to show up
<nhandler> vish: Don't even bother trying not to hilight me ;)
<vish> nhandler: lol! you have highlights for every combo, eh? ;p
<hggdh> so it may take up to 1:59:59 for a sync to happen. OK, did not know tht
<nhandler> vish: Not every, but enough ;)
<vish> ;)
<charlie-tca> but we got the factoid, thanks to nhandler
<charlie-tca> and thanks to bazhang, who also tried to help with it.
<rusivi> hggdh: I agree with your post at 09:35 today. In the future I should reword to avoid sounding arbitrary and be more courteous.
<hggdh> rusivi: thank you -- and thank you for helping
<charlie-tca> !triage
<ubot2> Triage means ensuring that a bug has all of the necessary information for a developer to start working on it when they have time.
<charlie-tca> w00t!
<hggdh> the bots grind slow but true :-)
<hggdh> charlie-tca: so... going to UDS?
<charlie-tca> yes
<hggdh> \o/
<charlie-tca> I will be there this time
<charlie-tca> you?
<hggdh> yes. It will be a pleasure to meet you
<charlie-tca> I am looking forward to put some faces to the names I know
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> same here, same here... last UDS it was michag and vish and sense
<hggdh> (for me)
<charlie-tca> This will be my first time in person
<hggdh> I can guarantee you you will be *very* welcome
<AbhiJit> hi
<rusivi> most recent comments in bug 605577 ... ouch.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605577 in yelp (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "Help contents title bar shows cubes with numbers instead of a proper title (affects: 98) (dups: 54) (heat: 652)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605577
<hggdh> it still has a milestone for 10.10. I am not aware of what has been going on there
<charlie-tca> rusivi: Yes, that bug has plenty of me-me and me-too comments. After Mathew raised the importance, it should be left alone.
<charlie-tca> Responding to any of the comments being added will simply result in more garbage added
<rusivi> charlie-tca: k ty for checking
<charlie-tca> I am subscribed to it. I filed a duplicate
<charlie-tca> The developers are watching it, so not adding to it will help greatly
<penguin42> was there some big triaging setting the urgency of stuff this week?
<nigelb> heh
<sense> penguin42: Launchpad imported a lot of statuses of upstream bugs in Launchpad, that's why it sent so many mails.
 * penguin42 got loads of mails of changes of the Importance value, even for bugs that were already fix-released
<nigelb> penguin42: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-September/031421.html
<penguin42> nigelb: Ah that explains it
<nigelb> ;)
<penguin42> anyway, it's good - a load of the Maverick bugs I reported have been fixed
<penguin42> G: knock knock
<AbhiJit> bye all
<AbhiJit> gn
<rusivi> Hey I need canned response guidance on bug 82880
<rusivi> <ubot5`> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affected: 1, heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<rusivi> <rusivi> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please execute the following command, as it will automatically gather debugging information, in a terminal:
<rusivi>  apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<rusivi>  When reporting bugs in the future please use apport, using 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected. You can learn more about this functionality at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs.
<rusivi>  beginning grammer tailored to Jan Nekvasil
<rusivi>  Jan Nekvasil, thank you for your contribution and helping to make Ubuntu....
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<ubot2> rusivi: Error: Bug #82880 is private.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<rusivi> uhhhhh ok
<rusivi> and?
<rusivi> which means to me what now ubot2? Something I should already know?
<penguin42> rusivi: ubot's are robots
<penguin42> rusivi: They're not particularly smart, but they do tell you the details if you give a bug number
<rusivi> penguin42 how that response is relevant
<rusivi> should I not be posting details of that report in this chat?
<penguin42> rusivi: Posting it is fine, it's just the bot will give us the title automatically
<rusivi> kinda of a spam reminder don't give out anything personal like a MAC address or personal info?
<rusivi> anyways it's broken that bug states "This report is public"
<rusivi> ubot2 = epic fail :P
<ubot2> Factoid 'epic fail :P' not found
<rusivi> jk
<penguin42> rusivi: Yeh it sometimes complains of them being private and then gets them right
<rusivi> I'm jk I don't mean to complain unless I'm going to do something about it
<yofel_> iirc ubot can't difference between private bugs and timeout errors, so it will report a timeout as a bug being private
<yofel> hi btw. :)
<rusivi> penguin42 soooo can I have a response to my initial inquiry?
<penguin42> sorry, I missed that :-)
<rusivi> np
<rusivi> Hey I need canned response guidance on bug 82880
<rusivi>  <ubot5`> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affected: 1, heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<rusivi>  <rusivi> Thank you for taking the time to report this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. Please execute the following command, as it will automatically gather debugging information, in a terminal:
<rusivi>   apport-collect BUGNUMBER
<rusivi>   When reporting bugs in the future please use apport, using 'ubuntu-bug' and the name of the package affected. You can learn more about this functionality at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs.
<rusivi>   beginning grammer tailored to Jan Nekvasil
<rusivi>   Jan Nekvasil, thank you for your contribution and helping to make Ubuntu....
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<ubot2> rusivi: Error: Bug #82880 is private.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 82880 in pgadmin3 (Ubuntu) "pgadmin3 crashed when deleting 10 or more rows of date in a table (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/82880
<penguin42> rusivi: That bug is so old I suspect it's prior to ubuntu-bug
<rusivi> so?
<rusivi> For me, bug is a bug irrelevant to the date posted
<rusivi> not judging you
<penguin42> rusivi: Oh I just meant telling people to use ubuntu-bug in future
<rusivi> not trying to be instigating, but I still am not getting a clear yes/no answer
<hggdh> rusivi: patience is a virtue. Give it time
<rusivi> np
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> You guys are the pros you should be able to answer that one in a microsecond
<rusivi> ;)
<yofel> we still need to first read the bug :P
<rusivi> k np
<rusivi> Please review bug 626289 for wishlist
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 626289 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "gcalctool buttons are too big in dutch (affects: 1) (heat: 175)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626289
<penguin42> rusivi: I'd call that a bug
<penguin42> rusivi: It's just so big it's silly
<penguin42> Is there really no shorter Dutch translation for 'Undo' ?
<ebroder> Anybody know if someone's gone dupe-hunting for the fglrx breakage against the new Lucid kernel (i.e. is there a particular bug I should dupe everything to?)
<rusivi> penguin42: So be it!
<hggdh> rusivi: last commenter stated sometime happens on Maverick. So you can taylor the answer and ask the poster to open a new bug via apport when this happens again, and refer to this one
<hggdh> reason: the original bug is so old that I am unsure it is the same issue
<rusivi> ebroder: I have a very low priority fglrx bug for u one sec
<rusivi> ebroder: bug 602475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602475 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Trash bin distorted after restart in Ubuntu 10.04 (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602475
<ebroder> rusivi: That's not the bug I'm looking at. I'm looking at the 70 or so dupes of bug 642317
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642317 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: fglrx kernel module failed to build (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642317
<rusivi> penguin42: / hggdh: ty for 2x
<rusivi> ebroder: k np
<ebroder> (I think it's a missing header include against the new kernel update, but I want to triage some of the dupes before I actually attack the bug)
<hggdh> ebroder: yes, sounds like it -- I had a similar issue on Maverick (which made me simply go back to the open drivers); I did not pursue it, but sounded like header mismatch
<ebroder> Oh, never mind. I don't have my Launchpad login info on this computer. Oh well - maybe I'll look at it later
<penguin42> the prop drivers always break on alpha/beta
<ebroder> penguin42: They're broken on lucid too, atm, from the security update
<penguin42> oh that sucks
<ebroder> Well, nvidia are fine, but fglrx is borked
<penguin42> have you got the header package that matches the kernel you're running?
<ebroder> penguin42: Yes, that's not the issue. dkms tries to build the module; it just errors out. Like I said, I think I can fix it, I'm just not at a machine setup for Ubuntu dev at the moment
<penguin42> but why has a security update fiddled with the headers/build process?
<ebroder> I haven't dug that deep yet
<ebroder> But, I mean, security updates can be impressively invasive
<charlie-tca> rusivi: all you need to do is copy the response you want, paste it into comments, and then you can modify it before hitting commit
<rusivi> charlie-tca: k ty
<rusivi> anybody got a quick sec on bug 161878
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 161878 in xen-3.1 (Ubuntu) "Hanging xen-create-image likely related to loopback mount (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/161878
<rusivi> I'm looking to close it
<rusivi> but based on no good alternative to offer I don't want to respond
<rusivi> catch 22
<rusivi> The only thing I can think of is look at Citrix website see if a solution could be helpful as a olive branch
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> I actually know a couple Citrix sales engineers if you think I should send this to them?!
<rusivi> Upstate NY Regional Sales Engineer, Government Sales Engineer & Development Engineer from NYC
<rusivi> any thoughts?
<charlie-tca> You can close it based on the last comments. Mark invalid as fixed with updates
<rusivi> yes sir
<rusivi> plz keep my contacts w/ Citrix in mind if you come across any Citrix/Xen issues I'd be glad to tap them in an instant
<charlie-tca> okay
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> Also Nokia, Cisco, New Horizons
<rusivi> Not to name drop or anything
<rusivi> Channel System Engineer for Cisco
<rusivi> Multimedia Manager for Nokia
<rusivi> deals w/ symbian
<charlie-tca> It is good to have contacts. But, we need to try and resolve issues in official channels, as much as possible.
<rusivi> agreed 1000%
<rusivi> How's this response: "Anton Wurscht thank you for your contributions to this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. This issue is considered closed updates have been provided. Please do not hesitate to report other bugs and thank you for your help."
<rusivi> How's this response: "Anton Wurscht thank you for your contributions to this bug and helping to make Ubuntu better. This issue is considered closed as updates have been provided. Please do not hesitate to report other bugs and thank you for your help."
<rusivi> good?
<charlie-tca> I like this one - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<charlie-tca> It gives them room to open it again in the future
<charlie-tca> No need to personalize it, since there is more than one person adding to the report
<rusivi> ah good call! I agree totally.
<charlie-tca> I use the standard responses as much as I can, I guess.
<rusivi> done
<rusivi> I agree, good way to go
<rusivi> bug 156191 seems modified version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 156191 in sun-java5 (Baltix) (and 3 other projects) "Printing from Java does not work at all with cups > 1.2 (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156191
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> have it tested in development release to verify if it has been fixed
<charlie-tca> java6 is now in partner repository, so we want the reporter to verify if it was fixed for him.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs resolved after update or config change
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> It is the response right after that one
<charlie-tca> hmm,
<charlie-tca> rusivi: could use either one, I think.
<rusivi> charlie-tca: So can you spoon feed me on this one (until I get a better hang of these highly conditional bugs ;)
<charlie-tca> this java bug?
<rusivi> yep
<rusivi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#About%20an%20obsolete%20version%20of%20the%20software%20for%20reporter%27s%20release
<rusivi> ?
<charlie-tca> okay. Many people commented on this bug. However, the original reporter last commented at #37
<charlie-tca> Since he used an official version of SUN JDK, if it prints without modifying things when trying to print from JDK (java development Kit), it can be considered fixed.
<charlie-tca> We need to have it tested in Maverick now, to determine if it is fixed.
<charlie-tca> comment #36, fix in openjdk-6-jre, does not apply, it is simply a useless comment for this report, since openjdk and Sun jdk are not the same application
<charlie-tca> By using standard response #8, we request that testing
<charlie-tca> So, we copy and paste
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Needing%20testing%20in%20the%20development%20release
<charlie-tca> into the report, and change the only line still in "new" status to incomplete while awaiting a response
<charlie-tca> Any comments not about SUN/Oracle Java do not count for this report
<charlie-tca> Even now, if a reporter says it is working in "openjdk", it does not count for anything but useless commenting
<charlie-tca> We will not say that, but we will wait for an official version of java to be tested.
<charlie-tca> this is a case of many good intentions, but it would be better if people would not add their comment. Of course, those added comments do give the reporter an excellent group of workarounds that can be used.
<charlie-tca> rusivi: done, reload the bug
<rusivi> k checking
<rusivi> oh well, uhhhh I like the fact that you answered it sun-java5 is available only until Jaunty, catch 22?
<charlie-tca> nope
<rusivi> done deal!
<rusivi> :)
<charlie-tca> there is sun-java available in lucid, even it is not 5
<charlie-tca> since java6 was added to the report, we can use it, too.
<charlie-tca> going fix the swing; be back in a bit
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-19
<rusivi> regarding 162841 seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu ?
<rusivi> regarding bug 162841 seems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Packages%20not%20provided%20by%20Ubuntu ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 162841 in vmware-server (Ubuntu) "Instructs users to upgrade it outside of the packaging system (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162841
<hggdh> rusivi: re. 162841 -- this would be the wrong answer. The bug is about the VMware that was packaged for Ubuntu (via partnership)
<rusivi> hggdh: k do you have a recommendation?
<rusivi> fyi I marked a couple bugs recently invalid, I should not have, my mistake I'll avoid in the future.
<hggdh> not sure right now, I will have to query the folks about the status (but I think it will be closed wontfix, eventually). So, for now, please leave it be
<rusivi> Just a couple or so
<rusivi> hggdh: roger
<hggdh> just subscribed to it
<penguin42> rusivi: Remember you don't have to change a bug that you're unsure about
<rusivi> penguin42: I just realized invalid was the wrong way to go
<rusivi> I'm like ugh J.H.C.
<hggdh> rusivi: if you marked a bug wrongly, just go ahead and redo it (and add a comment stating it was wrongly marked). No problems
<hggdh> it happens to the best of us ;-)
<rusivi> hggdh Where do I go to see bugs I marked invalid?
<G> penguin42: yo
<penguin42> G: Did you see the comment on the Maverick SDL/kvm thing
<G> penguin42: yeah, can't decide if it's bull or not
<yofel> rusivi: go to bugs.launchpad.net/~rusivi1 -> advanced search -> filter for status invalid
<rusivi> hggdh: ty
<penguin42> G: It sounds like a reasonable explanation - it's a bit of a nasty outcome though
<G> penguin42: the fact of the matter is that none the less, the XAUTHORITY env variable is still wrong
<G> penguin42: if you run 'env' and look at what you have, compared to what gets passed to KVM you can kinda see
<penguin42> G: But I think Marc is saying even if it was right it wouldn't be able to read it
<hggdh> rusivi: or use this: http://tinyurl.com/3a8j2nt
<rusivi> hggdh: oh wow only 357 :P man I got a lot of self-help to do!
<hggdh> actually, these are the bugs you acted on that are set to INVALID
<rusivi> hggdh: I'm going to review all my invalid bugs right now before I start anything more
<G> penguin42: sure, and thats something that needs to be sorted w/ a facl
<hggdh> ordered most recently changed
<penguin42> G: Yeh, it's probably not trivial though - IMHO even if that's going to be a pain to fix, if it couldn't be done for maverick it could do with a fix that refuses rather than blatting X
<mdeslaur> G: what's bull?
<G> penguin42: imo if it ain't working it's fairly serious
<G> mdeslaur: I can't decide because I haven't had the chance to go back and take a look
<penguin42> G: Yeh I agree, but I can see that if it's the increased security that's broken it I'd keep the security and tell people to use the VNC one until fixed
<G> mdeslaur: I've been out of power for a while
<penguin42> although the VNC one is a bit laggy
<mdeslaur> G: I honestly don't know why that makes your X crash though
<G> penguin42: well this is what bugs me, because the default is use VNC it'd never be considered as serious
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I think it's SDL falling back to framebuffer
<G> mdeslaur: because, as it can't find the right XAUTHORITY it's attacking framebuffer
<G> and as root, it can to rather drastic results
<penguin42> G: Except it isn't root if it's dropping to that other user - so....
<mdeslaur> oh, right...that makes sense...
<G> penguin42: true, but it highlights the problem perfectly well imo
<penguin42> mdeslaur: If there was a way just to stop it falling back to frame buffer it would be a big improvement; failing to work is one nasty problem, but nuking X is a real nasty
<G> if it's got the right XAUTHORITY it works perfectly
<G> (even as root)
<mdeslaur> penguin42: yeah...it doesn't nuke my X...what video driver do you have?
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Radeon (open source) - it only nuked the X sometimes
<mdeslaur> we could remove the framebuffer permissions from the apparmor profile...that would stop it from at least nuking X
<G> mdeslaur: put simply: {lib,}virt* should pass the right XAUTHORITY, and do what it's done for isos etc and set a facl so that it can be accessed
<penguin42> G: It's not that simple
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I think that would be an improvement
<mdeslaur> G: libvirt actually does a chown libvirt:kvm to isos and image files...I don't think you'd want it to do that to your xauth file
<G> mdeslaur: not a chown no... facl
<G> chown/chmod would be wrong, it should be owned by $USER:$GROUP, at least setting a facl for the KVM binary would be better
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Erk! That's nasty
<mdeslaur> G: it doesn't fo a facl AFAIK
<penguin42> mdeslaur: What happens if my ISOs are on something like an NFS repo I don't have write to (or worse I do have write to!)
<mdeslaur> penguin42: yes, it's _really_ ugly
<mdeslaur> penguin42: everything blows up
<G> mdeslaur: I'm talking about instead of chown for $XAUTHORITY
<mdeslaur> penguin42: what's really cool is when you specify /dev/cdrom
<mdeslaur> G: that's only one part of the probem
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Would this work if something passed it an open fd for the .Xauthority?
<penguin42> (ditto for image files and cds ?)
<mdeslaur> penguin42: it chowns /dev/cdrom to libvirt:kvm, and if something goes wrong, it never changes it back
 * penguin42 finds a bucket
<penguin42> mdeslaur: I await the hundreds of random CDROM access bugs with joy
<mdeslaur> penguin42: IMHO, it should at least _add_ the required permissions with extended acls, like consolekit does...that would be better
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Hmm that's a security hole (either way)
<penguin42> mdeslaur: Two users, both allowed to run kvm, but they've each got ISOs/devices they're allowed to see - run kvm and it means that the other users kvm can see it
<mdeslaur> penguin42: well, adding a user to the libvirt group basically gives up security anyway
<penguin42> why?
<penguin42> oh something is giving it block device access?
<mdeslaur> among other things
<mdeslaur> from the readme.Debian file: "Adding users to the libvirtd group effectively grants them root access."
<penguin42> it shouldn't chown the cdrom if it's all read anyway
<penguin42> that sucks
<rusivi> Hello does anyone know of a outstanding Malone bug regarding "poster's remorse"?
<micahg> rusivi: bug 80895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone (and 1 other project) "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment (affects: 40) (dups: 8) (heat: 230)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<rusivi> micahg: ty
<rusivi> bug 418090 should be wishlisted on both yelp & WINE
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 418090 in wine (Ubuntu) "wine instalation problem (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418090
<micahg> rusivi: none of the above
<micahg> rusivi: do you understand what wishlist is?
<rusivi> micahg: yes that's why I asked for ti
<rusivi> ti = it
<micahg> rusivi: no, you don't
<rusivi> do you understand WINE project
<rusivi> ?
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> this is an installation issue
<rusivi> I disagree still should be in yelp
<micahg> rusivi: people commonly report bugs against yelp and firefox since that's where report a problem links are in older installs
<rusivi> and?
<micahg> rusivi: and the problem here is that wine can't be installed apparently on jaunty
<rusivi> It was a matter of user familiarity but for a first-timer it can be a huge deal breaker
<micahg> ?
<rusivi> I'm trying to overcome those hurdles for them
<rusivi> not for the people who already know ;)
<micahg> no, what you wrote didn't help
<rusivi> ok disagree but respect your opinion
<rusivi> ty for checking
<micahg> rusivi: first question to ask is to provide the output of: apt-cache policy wine
<micahg> rusivi: that will tell us which version is to be installed
<micahg> since there is no libfontconfig package in the archive, it's probably a PPA, but we ask to make sure
<rusivi> ok np
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> alos, the user might have upgraded already since this bug is a year old
<rusivi> very valid point.
<rusivi> I'll leave me post where it stands. I do very much appreciate you checking into it.
<lifeless> rusivi: please don't nominate things randomly
<rusivi> lifeless: example(s)?
<lifeless> rusivi: particularly you need to check the release process for the product first
<lifeless> rusivi: launchpad. bug 80895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone (and 1 other project) "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment (affects: 41) (dups: 8) (heat: 256)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<rusivi> oh come on with that
<rusivi> I am very secure it my nomination.
<rusivi> and my post.
<lifeless> rusivi: launchpad is a web service, it has no backports.
<rusivi> lifeless: your saying my nomination was for a previous version of Malone?
<lifeless> the 'nomination' process is always for backports.
<rusivi> (doh)
<lifeless> 2.1 was years ago
<lifeless> and as its a web service it has no meaning.
<rusivi> well I'm lost b/c nominations for packages are for forward versions and backwards.
<lifeless> they may mean something different than you think they mean.
<lifeless> we should perhaps restrict nomination use to the bug control & driver teams.
<micahg> rusivi: nominations work differently in malone than Ubuntu
<rusivi> micahg: duly noted
<rusivi> lifeless: that's for you to decide. I think it's a good idea, despite my unfamiliarity.
<rusivi> to allow newbs = me, to nominate
<rusivi> I'll tell you this if I could not nominate I would be very salty about it
<rusivi> I just should be more careful in the future
<rusivi> innocent mistake
<lifeless> rusivi: 99% of nominations are noise in the system.
<lifeless> rusivi: because of various reasons:
<lifeless>  - they are for bugs that are not severe enough to risk a SRU
<lifeless>  - they are for bugs where the fix is too big and no developers are going to redo it
<rusivi> SRU = ?
<lifeless>  - they are simply marking enthusaism or interest from users, which doesn't actually alter what gets done
<lifeless> stable release update
<rusivi> k ty
<hggdh> rusivi: we are trying to help you understand what is done, why it is done, and how it is done.
<rusivi> hggdh: and I am very appreciative of it!
<hggdh> rusivi: I agree beforehand that we are not always correct, but please
<rusivi> ty
<rusivi> I apologize if I seem a little overbearing
<hggdh> try to understand the process. Otherwise all you will achieve is a lot of noise
<micahg> rusivi: I think the feature you were looking for on the malone bug was marking as affecting me, not a nomination
<rusivi> hggdh: I am trying to fully understand the processes everyone notes.
<hggdh> rusivi | lifeless: that's for you to decide. I think it's a good idea, despite my unfamiliarity.
<hggdh> it is not a good idea, and we have been trying to tell you so
<rusivi> hggdh: What is not a good idea.
<hggdh> your iteraction with lifeless just a few ago
<rusivi> sorry lifeless if you feel insulted
<lifeless> why would I?
<lifeless> hggdh is saying that having non bug-control/drivers doing nominations is a bad idea
<lifeless> which I agree with based on the fact that most nominations are not useful in the system
<micahg> I don't know if the nominations in Ubuntu are an issue per say, but in Malone they don't make any sense
<micahg> *se
<lifeless> most nominations in Ubuntu are not useful
<hggdh> and I am trying to point out that -- even when people with more experience on triaging on Ubuntu tell you something was not quite good -- you still do not heed it
<lifeless> noniminations in projects that don't do SRU's are also not useful
<hggdh> +1
<lifeless> and nominations in web services are never useful
<rusivi> I'm not going to have an involved discussion about nominations by community members. I was wrong. It got denied. I learned my lesson. end of story.
<micahg> lifeless: true, but we need some way to know if a bug is even wanted on a previous release, don't we?
<lifeless> micahg: do you mean 'is present in a previous release' ?
<rusivi> I think having it as is is fine.
<lifeless> micahg: if so, thats what bug tasks / infestations are for
<rusivi> I should have been more careful, no big deal.
<micahg> lifeless: no, a bug can be present without a great need for fixing
<lifeless> micahg: the way we'd record that in lp today is a bugtask with 'wontfix' or 'wishlist' status
<micahg> but the nominations do get abused
<rusivi> What up Poizhan
<Poizhan> hello rus
<hggdh> yes. And we have been sort of easygoing with bad nominations
<micahg> lifeless: I guess we're moving towards a task for each affected release anyways which would render nominations almost useless
<rusivi> Poizhan = great friend and fellow Ubuntu Community Member, welcome to the Bug Squad chat room!
<Poizhan> =D
<hggdh> rusivi: we are all community here
<Poizhan> Thanks.
<rusivi> Poizhan thank you very much for joining the chat room. We have a lot of great professional who are eager and capable of working together with Bug zapping procedures.
<hggdh> rusivi: are you trying to be sarcastic?
<rusivi> seriously no.
<Poizhan> I believe rus is sincere.
<rusivi> I meant it.
<Poizhan> :O
<hggdh> I am sorry, rusivi. I was unsure on how to consider your comments.
<hggdh> lifeless: what could be done re. nominations? I really would not like to limit it to -control and other restricted groups
<lifeless> hggdh: I don't really know; but I don't know that its doing its job either.
<lifeless> you can guarantee for any bug that is present when we release that someone will want it SRU'd
<hggdh> heh. I would not bet on that, I would lose ;-)
<G> hggdh: wouldn't limiting it prevent people who have made patches etc nominate those patches for SRU in Ubuntu?
<lifeless> G: no, nominating has /nothing/ to do with the actual SRU process
<rusivi> What I was looking for in nominations was just asking for it to be dealt with in a particular release. I did not realize that nomination was for SRU, maybe they should put SRU Nomination in each bug ;)
<lifeless> in fact, for any bug, you can guarantee that its the most important thing for *some* user.
<lifeless> the 'affects me' is I think a much better surrogate for estimating the impact/benefits of a fix
<micahg> lifeless: actually, nominating is mentioned in the SRU process
<G> micahg: thats what I thought too
<hggdh> G: usually I am against restrictions on usage; but nominations are being so much abuse that they are losing their value
<G> hggdh: exactly
<lifeless> micahg: its mentioned, but its not functional.
<hggdh> G: so, this is the rub...
<G> why not a restriction to the bug supervisors/etc + people who have uploaded patches etc
<lifeless> micahg: the only functional aspect is when one is *declined*.
<hggdh> ^ yes. And this is sort of wrong
<lifeless> An approved one doesn't trigger work - the subscription and patch preparation combined do that.
<lifeless> I don't like restrictions either
<G> tbh, I'm totally confused over the whole nominate stuff
<lifeless> I'm just saying that the benefits of it are not clearly articulated, nor the connection between the code/feature in LP and the work of the sru tea.
<hggdh> hum. Something to clear up
<lifeless> its not surprising that even old hands get confused.
<rusivi> Minimizing nomination eligible members to CoC signers is a great idea.
<G> what makes the whole nomination/sru stuff even more confusing is the seperate process for Server packages
<rusivi> CoC = Code of Conduct
<rusivi> sorry Poizhan
<hggdh> mostly because we/some are now using it even on Maverick
<micahg> rusivi: no, we're talking about reducing it to bug control members
<rusivi> I understood that and I'm not pleased nor do I agree :)
<hggdh> rusivi: *I* am not pleased
<hggdh> but we have to control/curb the wrong usage
<rusivi> CoC signers is a fair way to do it IMHO
<G> but how does that stop people
<hggdh> it does not
<G> "Error you nede to have signed the CoC" "Oh, I'll go sign it then"
<lifeless> G: whats the server package process?
<hggdh> if you do not read the documentation, it does not matter if you signed the CoC or not
<G> lifeless: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/SRUPolicy
<G> (so I'm told)
<hggdh> G: CoC is more important than you may realise... if you sign because it is required, but does not follow it, I will personally ban you from here
<lifeless> G: thats nice
<G> hggdh: hey I read it, I agree with it, but what I'm saying is that is what people's attitudes will end up as
<hggdh> ("you" meaning "anyone", not you G actually)
<lifeless> be nice to consolidate the definitions
<hggdh> lifeless: I am starting to really think this is UDS material
<lifeless> hggdh: could be
<micahg> hggdh: we should deifnitely have some sessions on this
<lifeless> hggdh: there will be an lp bugs member @ uds, and I will be there and jml too
<nigelb> definitely, UDS material - I agree.
<lifeless> hggdh: so if there are LP changes needed we can assess and help
<hggdh> lifeless: great! I will ask a/some track(s) from QA
<rusivi> UDS = ?
<G> hggdh: All I'm saying is that if CoC becomes the sole barrier to prevent abuse of the nominations system, people will do it just so they can nominate
<micahg> rusivi: Ubuntu Developer Summit
<lifeless> CoC isn't a useful test for this
<rusivi> ty
<lifeless> this is a knowledge/experience issue
<hggdh> rusivi: Ubuntu Development Summit, happens every half-year
<hggdh> rusivi: usually November/May
<rusivi> It is both CoC & knowledge/experience
<lifeless> + what LP presents/offers/encourages
<G> \
<lifeless> rusivi: why do you think the CoC is relevant?
<hggdh> micahg: willing to participate on such sessions?
<micahg> hggdh: always :)
<micahg> hggdh: please subscribe me
<rusivi> b/c that is what Ubuntu is founded on
<rusivi> both the philosophy and the OS
<hggdh> lifeless: I will submit a blueprint on that
<rusivi> and Canonical for that matter
<lifeless> hggdh: great, thanks.
<G> but yeah, as someone that has been following bugs/providing fixes/solutions for certain packages I have experience/knowledge in the whole nomination system and different SRU policies are confusing as anything
<G> (my personal opinion there)
<hggdh> G: indeed, and thank you for pointing this out
<nigelb> The only irk I have with sru is that someone who knows what they're doing need to be following it up.
<hggdh> G: I will propose a session/track on UDS to consolidate this, at least on the macroscopic level
<nigelb> We are far too busy to have an automatic process run.
<lifeless> rusivi: Launchpad hosts much more than Ubuntu; other projects have nomination issues too, the CoC wouldn't help them. Secondly, unlike Ubuntu membership or PPAs, this doesn't lead to using potentially lots of resources or franchisement.
<lifeless> rusivi: the CoC is totally irrelevant for this IMO
<rusivi> lifeless no it's not
<rusivi> IMHO
<lifeless> I'd need a much stronger argument than that to even consider accepting a patch using it as a test.
<Poizhan> It's impossible for CoC *not* to be relevant.
<rusivi> I think having the opportunity to see other project's stuff and contribute is a valuable and interesting thing
<lifeless> yes, neither of those need a CoC signature
<rusivi> I learned a lot about, granted mis-posting, to projects I never even heard of
<hggdh> the CoC is important as a ethic
<G> hggdh: as an example https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seabios/+bug/589063
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 589063 in seabios (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Windows Server 2008 won't boot with more than 4 vCPUs (affects: 4) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Poizhan> The morality portion of the CoC.
<hggdh> G: ohhh, this bug... yes...
<G> hggdh: I was told to nominate it via the u-server mailing list and never heard a thing (and I haven't seen the list of SRU bugs etc since)
 * hggdh works with the server team
<micahg> but the CoC is only relevant to Ubuntu and maybe launchpad itself
<lifeless> unlesss morality is at issue in the thing being restricted, the CoC isn't particularly relevant; morality isn't relevant for clicking on 'nominate for'.
<G> hggdh: ahhh yes I've seen your name in a few libvirt bug e-mails :)
<G> (just checked /whois)
<Poizhan> What realm of interaction are we talking about, that doesn't include the ubuntu community or the facilitation of launchpad?
<lifeless> if someone is being abusive and clicking all over the place, folk will complain and the account will be banned.
<lifeless> which is sad.
<hggdh> G: can you please forward me your email?  hggdh2 at ubuntu dot com
<lifeless> sigh, I've better things to do, sorry.
<G> hggdh: I'll have a hunt for it, it's on my old g-mail server I think :)
<lifeless> hggdh: G: It will be nice to get some clarity on this; please subscribe me to the spec.
<hggdh> lifeless: roger wilco
<G> hggdh: yes, please subscirbe me ona  spec even though I won't be attending UDS
<G> (dev-nigelj)
<nigelb> oh, another nigel :)
<hggdh> G: will do
<G> nigelb: heh :)
<G> (the irc nick 'G' doesn't make that too obvious I admit)
<nigelb> heh, true
<hggdh> rusivi: the CoC is more a philosophical stand than anything else. We do follow and abide by it, but it does not replace documentation
<hggdh> Poizhan: for your question: all that is needed to do a lot of things in LP is an LP account
<Poizhan> hggdh: thank you for the clarification
<nigelb> speaking of which, is it just me or the tracks a bit different from the usual this time?
<hggdh> Poizhan: a perfect example is, indeed, rusivi -- s/he is not a member of the bugSquad
 * nigelb doesn't see things like 'kernel', 'qa', etc
<rusivi> hggdh: but I do my best to abide by your wishes and principles about BugSquad'ing
<hggdh> nigelb: the tracks are different, it will be more on areas of interest than on specialty groups
<Poizhan> hggdh: That does not mean one cannot be a valueable member of the community no?
<nigelb> hggdh: heh, that's confusing ;)
<hggdh> rusivi: I did not mean anything else, I was just pointing that you do not need to be a member of the bugSquad to work on bugs
<lifeless> nigelb: yes, UDS has a new structure
<hggdh> Poizhan: indeed. The community is comprised of all the users
<rusivi> hggdh understood
<nigelb> lifeless: should be interesting.  At least this time it should be easier to choose sessions to attend.
<hggdh> or not...
<micahg> rusivi: why are you marking package installation bugs incomplete asking for people to test with the devel release?
<nigelb> hggdh: haha
<micahg> rusivi: bug 623927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623927 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package mozilla-plugin-vlc 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to install new version of `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so': No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 147)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623927
<rusivi> micahg: yes I know it seems troll/spam'ish
<nigelb> hggdh: every UDS participant feels he/she had access to a time machine.
<rusivi> but I felt compelled based on my actions to give them the opportunity to solve their own problem not just shut them down
<rusivi> lock stock and barrel
<rusivi> I'm reviewing all my bugs I invalidated for mis-invalidation
<micahg> rusivi: it doesn't help, package installation bugs need to be dealt with in the release they occur in
<rusivi> micahg: That is why I prefaced with the troll spam'ing remark
<micahg> rusivi: well, please stop
<rusivi> ok sorry
<rusivi> I'll move forward then
<lifeless> bugs that are confirmed or triaged *should not be changed to incomplete*
<lifeless> ever
<rusivi> I'm not going into a habit of posting then going back on posts
<rusivi> I'm in a learning process
<lifeless> yes, OTOH you've touched nearly 1500 bugs
<rusivi> I understand it may be frustrating but it has revealed alot about what I don't know and sparked my interest in a ton of projects, ideas, and packages!
<lifeless> I think you need to touch less, with more mentoring, or something.
<micahg> closer to 2k actually from what I can tell
<lifeless> learning is good
<rusivi> I'm very open to being mentored more focusedly
<Poizhan> micahg: What would be a more effective action path in order to address stale or unresolved bugs, I'm assuming posting to 4-5 year old bugs is frowned upon in the same way necroing a 5 year old forum thread would be, correct me if I'm wrong.
<rusivi> I'm still learning a ton, micahg has been holding me very accountable to my actions and I have learned a great deal from this
<micahg> Poizhan: depends on the bug, posting if the bug still occurs when recreate steps are present or easily inferable is frowned upon
<micahg> Poizhan: checking for the same bug upstream is a good start, then we can link it and mark our bug triaged
<Poizhan> micahg: That's some what ambiguous
<hggdh> Poizhan: if you ask a question on a bug you should subscribe to it -- otherwise what is the meaning of asking the OP for something if nobody is going to read it?
<Poizhan> Why retain a bug if no one plans to ever resolve it, let alone fix it?
<hggdh> Poizhan: and -- when the OP answers -- you should act on it
<rusivi> michag: I understood/understand it is, but Launchpad is a community effort and as part of the community even if I cannot go through all the involved processes of recreating the bug and dealing with I feel it is of significant contribution to ask if their problem is still outstanding. It is acknowledging thier problem was and is important shows the community is behind them!
<micahg> Poizhan: we forward most bugs upstream if they are inherent in the software and not related to or changes
<hggdh> Poizhan: this does not justify a fire-and-forget action
<rusivi> micahg: respecting the BugSquad process of if your not going to fix it don't bother
<micahg> rusivi: no, that is not appropriate and against current bug squad policy
<hggdh> rusivi: you misunderstand triage
<Poizhan> hggdh: I agree with you, restraint is always productive, should there not be some measure of accountability on the OP to resolve the issue, or at least maintain the bug upstream?
<micahg> it just serves to annoy the reporter
<nigelb> I'm actually surprisd that no bug reporter hasn't trolled you yet.
<micahg> nigelb: it's happened
<hggdh> Poizhan: the majority of bugs are opened by casual users, not experts on Linux/Ubuntu. You cannot require from them doing this all.
<micahg> and upstream triagers as well
<hggdh> Poizhan: this is why there is triage
<Poizhan> hggdh: duly noted
<rusivi> micah: Yes the risk of pissing people off exists but I should not feel uncomfortable asking if their problem is resolved in a judicious manner (like when it is 1-4 years old with no patch, comments, zilch)
<Poizhan> rusivi: this seems very reasonable
<nigelb> rusivi: you should be etrying to recreate and see if the bug exists, not ask.
<micahg> rusivi: that's not true, that's what we've been trying to tell you, if there are recreate steps, they've done their part
<micahg> rusivi: if you don't have time to reproduce, work on bugs that don't require it
<hggdh> the issue here is of perception: an user opened a bug years ago. It went on undeteted; then somebody asks if it is still an issue, and there is no follow-up
<hggdh> end result: we are worse off
<Poizhan> hggdh: please explain *worse off*
<rusivi> hggdh: yes just asking inquiring for inquiry sake is waste of time. But providing some sort of suggestion to move forward is good
<rusivi> hggdh: every post I do, I have done this.
<rusivi> hggdh: even ones I misposted too
<hggdh> worse off -- the poor user opened a bug years ago, nobody looked at it; then somebody asks if it is still an issue, and then -- again! -- nothing
<rusivi> hggdh: agreed on that point
<hggdh> this is why we recommend subscribing to the bug. If one cannot bother to subscribe, then one should not bother to comment
<rusivi> hggdh / Poizhan we have to give them something to move forward with. If your BugSquad you recreate or don't post.
<G> hggdh: btw, SRU policy says that the modification of verification-needing tags should be done by the SRU Verification team, do yuo want to leverage my comments in 455832 & 571093 to get the libvirt update out?
<hggdh> bug 455832
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455832 in libvirt (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "segfault when attaching disk with same physical device (affects: 2) (heat: 29)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455832
<hggdh> bug 571093
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 571093 in libvirt (Debian) (and 4 other projects) "[SRU] multipath + libvirtd eats away more memory over time (affects: 8) (heat: 73)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/571093
<rusivi> I've found a lot of people who were both thankful and noted their problem was fixed or moved forward with it on my inquiring with helpful suggestion. Granted I did not, from my skill level, reinvent the wheel, but it still has contribution value.
<micahg> rusivi: yes, but there were a large portion annoyed by the efforts as well, that's why we don't think it's worth the tradeoff
<rusivi> This empathy is also what the CoC is all about
<rusivi> micahg: I see.
<rusivi> micahg: then I beg your pardon if I have annoyed many people it was certainly not my intention to do so.
<rusivi> micahg: that is why I am striving to continue to improve in my post judiciousness.
<Poizhan> micahg: Who is being annoyed?
<rusivi> micahg: This is what I was talking about when I first join the channel a week ago, sub-triage but above-spam
<Poizhan> rusivi: Why are you annoying people :(
<micahg> Poizhan: reporters, Ubuntu triagers/developers, upstream triagers/developer
<Poizhan> micahg: How would you suggest rusivi move forward, as a community member, who is interested in addressing unresolved or buried bugs?
<hggdh> Poizhan: instead of asking, try to recreate
<hggdh> Poizhan: do not mark incpmplete bugs that have been confirmed/triaged
<Poizhan> hggdh: I have not, and do not plan to do so.
<micahg> Poizhan: there are many types of bugs, each with their own actions, that's why we try to assign mentors or at the very least suggest asking *before* taking an action on things that seems unfamiliar
<hggdh> G: I am unsure on bug 455832 -- did you confirm it NOT wirkig with the patch?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455832 in libvirt (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "segfault when attaching disk with same physical device (affects: 2) (heat: 29)" [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455832
<Poizhan> It seems there is a divide between the community and the bug zappers.
<rusivi> Poizhan: not quite.
<rusivi> We all try to come to a mutual understanding of each others views and compromise/adopt philosophy.
<hggdh> G: you missed changing the tag 'verification-needed' to 'verification-done'
<G> hggdh: okay, so I am allowed to change it?
<G> hggdh: btw, I meant that it does fix it, i.e. thi right error appears
<hggdh> G: yes, you are :-)
<G> I'll change the tags now then :)
<hggdh> G: so both bugs should be marked 'verification-done'. The corrected package will then be officially published
<hggdh> G: if the patch fails, then it should be tagged 'verification-failed'
<G> hggdh: okay marked both as done
<hggdh> G: thank you. As a bonus your LP name will be published ;-)
<hggdh> Poizhan: actually, no, there is no divide. We are trying to explain the process, but it has been a bit difficult
<G> hggdh: I've also clarified what I meant about the error
<hggdh> G: thank you
<G> hggdh: so whats your thoughts regarding next steps for the seabios issue?
<G> hggdh: I've also noticed that he control file doesn't look right, instead of Ubuntu Developers it has Dustin's name personally there
<hggdh> G: this is not a big issue -- only means Dustin is going to be called on all bugs on it...
<G> heh :)
<hggdh> G: I am still to read it all
<G> hggdh: ahhh okay
<G> (yeah sorry my updates to bugs are typically long winded)
<hggdh> Poizhan: also, I am not sure what you mean by 'bug zappers' and 'community'
<hggdh> this is a community channel
<hggdh> so, who are the bug zappers?
<Poizhan> hggdh: excuse me, the professionals and the amateurs.
<Poizhan> hggdh: dev/end user.
<hggdh> oh, OK. Then yes, I agree
<Poizhan> From what Rusivi and I have discussed, he is definitely geniune in his desire to assist in moving the community forward, but it seems like the proper channels and procedures are ambiguous or open to interpretation.
<Poizhan> ...in certain situations.
<rusivi> Not regarding BugSquad.
<rusivi> They are in stone. Fix it or don't touch.
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> Poizhan: if something is ambiguous, one should ask for clarification before continuing
<rusivi> bug 159396 really gets at the philosophy difference of community member (move forward/provide helpful suggestions/ask for community testing on Maverick) vs. BugSquad
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 159396 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file can't find Contents on /cdrom (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159396
<rusivi> If BugSquad triaging, don't touch unless your fixing (and poster offers helpful suggestion) while community member who wants to help but does not have the skills to and does best to try to.
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> rusivi: that's not the policy no matter how many times you say it is
<rusivi> rusivi = not comp. sci. major
<micahg> and you can clearly see the reporter's annoyance
<rusivi> micahg: I do see he is frustrated but that does not mean the issue is not moving forward
<rusivi> we want his issue fixed, how else then to either fix for him or ask him info about it?
<micahg> rusivi: it doesn't move fwd by you asking again
<rusivi> micahg: and this is where I disagreed with you a week ago
<micahg> it can move fwd by you marking confirmed if you can reproduce, or find an upstream bug with the same problem that we can link
<rusivi> sub-triage/above-spam
<micahg> rusivi: you're making that up, asking again isn't sub-triage
<rusivi> micahg: and from the way I see it the issue is moved forward, even in from your vantage insignificantly, it still  moved forward
<micahg> triage is getting the bug ready for the developer
<micahg> rusivi: not really, because there is no external confirmation still
<rusivi> Well maybe someone else in the community is reviewing!
<rusivi> not just bug squad
<micahg> we're at the same point we were when the bug was filed
<rusivi> That's not true
<micahg> rusivi: what do you mean?
<G> out of interest, what bug are you talking about?
<rusivi> micahg: what I mean is that we (community) are giving the poster the gentle nudge to see what else he can do with it (which he did).
<micahg> rusivi: no, that doesn't help anything
<rusivi> micahg: disagreed but respect your opinion.
<micahg> rusivi: and as hggdh we are all part of the bugs community here
<micahg> rusivi: the point is the bug cannot move forward until someone else confirms it
<rusivi> Their is no disputing that fact.
<G> micahg: have you got the number of the bug you and rusivi are talking about?
<rusivi> the bug cannot move forward without that. But the bug also cannot move forward if nobody is looking at it!
<micahg> rusivi: you posting for the reporter to confirm just annoys people, that's the point
<rusivi> Well I see better annoyed then forgotten
<rusivi> but not just annoyed for annoyed sake
<micahg> rusivi: so, there are 2 ways to help, confirm the bug has sufficient steps to reproduce or check upstream for a similar bug
<micahg> G: bug 159396
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 159396 in apt-file (Ubuntu) "apt-file can't find Contents on /cdrom (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159396
<rusivi> like "is your bug still a problem" = fail
<micahg> rusivi: that's exactly what I'm sayign
<rusivi> but asking him to test on Maverick is not out of control
<rusivi> I'm sorry.
<micahg> rusivi: yes, it's against current policy
<micahg> since there are steps to reproduce
<rusivi> BugSquad policy yes.
<micahg> rusivi: Ubuntu bugs policy
<rusivi> Community policy?
<rusivi> CoC?
<G> argh yeah, asking like that is annoying, and I'll tell you why:
<micahg> rusivi: as I said earlier in the week, I'm very close to calling it a violation of the CoC since you've been told to stop
<G> 1. You don't know if the reporter, had just reported it to be a good person and has a continuted interest in the bug
<G> 2. You don't know if the reporter still has the resources to test the bug continually
<rusivi> micahg: well I'm sorry if you feel that way. I don't believe my actions have violated the CoC.
<G> 3. It's simple enough to test yourself
<micahg> rusivi: also, we appreciate you trying to help and have given you guidance in how that energy can be used, but there seems to be a communication issue
<micahg> G: right on all 3 counts which is why we don't advocate asking that anymore
<rusivi> micahg: there is not a communication issue at all. I agree with your philosophy, but your putting me down by saying my efforts in inquiring about old bugs are pointless...
<micahg> even thought we are overloaded with bugs
<G> Using 2 as an example, I reported a bug to another distro, one I discovered by downloading a Beta ISO and installing etc, noticed something wrong reported a bug (it was related to the installer), the response from the maintainers of the bug was "Can you try the latest daily iso"
<micahg> rusivi: I've tried very hard not to attack you personally
<micahg> rusivi: I'm saying more than that, it's harmful
<rusivi> G: But I'm not a maintainer.
<micahg> rusivi: if you don't want to reproduce, find bugs with insufficient information and ask for it
<G> As someone w/ a very small bandwidth cap/slow speed connection (less than ~700MB/day 2Mbit/s) it wasn't of that great interest for me to continually test the daily CDs
<rusivi> micahg: I don't feel personally attacked, I feel that you have done nothing but guide me in the direction of following BugSquad procedures
<G> last week, 4 releases later, I discovered the bug in the current version
<G> I'm not going to bother reopening it, because I know what the response is going to be
<persia> So, can we set the concept of "CoC" violation aside here?  The point of the CoC is that we discuss these things rationally, not that we're especially nice.
<rusivi> micahg: I'm tryin to work together with everyone :) I'll see what I can do about more "BugSquad" adhered zapping ;)
<G> and I still don't have the resources to continually test it, even though it was easily testable by triagers/etc
<persia> rusivi, Essentially, the goal is to make the bug useful to be fixed.  Operations on bugs for their own sake are useless.
<G> rusivi: all I'm saying is that it causes bad faith
<rusivi> I really don't like being threatened about CoC when I feel I'm in the right
<persia> So it's only interesting to ask for confirmation if there is a real expectation that it's fixed (because the person asking for confirmation can't repeat with the provided steps on a current install)
<G> and going w/ persia's line, it's a bit different to say "This worked for me on this type ofhardware, does it still happen for you, what hardware are you using"
<persia> Indeed, and that kind of comment is *encouraged*
<G> really you've got to think of the bug reporters as the customers
<persia> Well, or as other members of a cooperative community.  Depends on your viewpoint.
<AbhiJit> hi
<G> persia: well both really, but looking at them as customers means respecting them
<G> (more)
<persia> G, Does it?  I respect my peers more than folks who throw money at me so they can ignore things.
<persia> Maybe I have different customers than you :)
<lifeless> persia: ;p;
<lifeless> wow, reading backlog
<lifeless> I think we may need to send rusivi a warning
<lifeless> I know of at least one package maintainer who reckons they simply don't have the time to recover the correct bug state from the changes rusivi did
<G> persia: they earn the respect as 'customers' because they've taken the time to report the bug, sure they aren't paying money, but they are users and they've take the time
<persia> G, That earns them my respect as "peers" for all the same reasons :)
<persia> I think we have different worldviews, but agree on how to treat bug reporters :)
<G> yeah we get to the same end result
<persia> lifeless, How do you mean "send a warning"?  We can raise an issue to be discussed by some body (say in a bugsquad meeting or so).
<micahg> lifeless: many of us have sent messages
<persia> I'm unsure that rusivi qualifies for the bans we usually give to spammers, as there seems to be interest in contribution.
<lifeless> persia: I mean that there seems to be a rough consensus that he is not *modifying* his behaviour as requested, at least not in a reasonable timeframe.
<G> tbh it's seems every time I look at a ubuntu channel I see a discussion w/ rusivi
<micahg> well, wanting to help doesn't mean one can do what they want, we might need some type of bug etiquette similar to what mozilla's bugzilla has
<lifeless> micahg: its larger than Ubuntu; he has run riot through medibuntu, various upstreams on launchpad as well.
<micahg> lifeless: is it possible to just ban from 1 module?
<lifeless> not currently
<persia> lifeless, The medibuntu/upstream stuff probably needs to be handled from a launchpad perspective though: I'm not sure we can do anything about that other than consider it as supporting information.
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~rusivi1/+commentedbugs - 1500 bugs
<G> in how long?
<micahg> lifeless: that doesn't include the invalid ones
<lifeless> yes
<G> potentially over a year
<lifeless> but that goes back to 09-10
<lifeless> I'm trying to find the spike
<G> 1762 including invalid
<lifeless> you'll have some duplicate tasks in there
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~rusivi1/+commentedbugs?assignee_option=any&field.affects_me.used=&field.assignee=&field.bug_commenter=rusivi1&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.searchtext=&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=
<micahg> lifeless: earlier this week IIRC
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~rusivi1/+commentedbugs?assignee_option=any&field.affects_me.used=&field.assignee=&field.bug_commenter=rusivi1&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used
<lifeless> =&field.has_patch.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.searchtext=&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=EXPIRED&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status:list=FIXRELEASED&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE
<lifeless> &field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=INVALID&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=OPINION&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=WONTFIX&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&orderby=date_last_updated&search=Search&start=0
<G> lifeless: tinyurl?
<lifeless> heh, should have; sorry.
<lifeless> so on the 13th
<lifeless> http://tinyurl.com/2cwuwwz
<hggdh> wow! I leave for 30 minutes, and all hell breaks loose
<persia> !ohmy
<ubot2> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<persia> :p
 * hggdh just finished reading the backlog
<G> persia: heh
<lifeless> bug 492837 3/4 down the first page
<hggdh> persia: mea culpa
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 492837 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "Blank screen in virtualbox guest - says "running" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492837
<lifeless> so - say all but 50 bugs are since the 13th
<persia> hggdh, Would you be willing to take this to some appropriate escalation meeting?  They always seem to happen in your timezone.
<lifeless> so thats between 1450 and 1720 bugs in 6 days
<G> hmmmmm
<hggdh> persia: yes, no problem
<G> that bug is actually interesting in itself
 * persia has trouble imagining that to be the result of deep investigation into any of them
<lifeless> right
<persia> hggdh, Thanks :)
<G> "Machine is 'running' but totally unresponsive. I think it needs a boot file..."
<lifeless> and he's been told 'dig deep stop doing surface stuff'
<G> so he sets it fixed released
<hggdh> now, careful there
<hggdh> remember that one example does not a trend show
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I am not claiming that is work is accurate or inaccurate.
 * hggdh knows... there is much more
<G> hggdh: of course, I was just saying that reading it it seems wrong on it's own
<lifeless> I'm claiming that nearly 600 bugs a day is guaranteed to be shallow
<lifeless> and that we've asked repeatedly for in depth analysis.
<persia> Sometimes that's called for, but it's always been good practice to tell folks when you're going to touch a few hundred bugs for some purpose.
<lifeless> anyhow, thats enough analysis
<hggdh> yes, it does. I have an email thread with her/him about some of her/his actions, and sometimes I think we were on different channels
<lifeless> I'm convinced that the vast bulk of this activity is recent
<lifeless> not contributing productively
<hggdh> but... <sigh/> we *did* try
<persia> No.
<lifeless> it may be recoverable
<hggdh> lifeless: in about a week there were ~2k bugs touched
<lifeless> but I think we need to limit the damage; as it is there are a huge number of bugs needing experienced review now.
<hggdh> yes
<persia> We are still working to ensure that rusivi has a productive place as a member of our community.  "we *did* try" implies we have completed, and we ought not consider it completed as long as someone with interest is not being productive in our (collective) view.
<micahg> I've been reviewing the vlc/mozilla bugs
<micahg> it'll take me another week or 2 to get through them all though
<G> I haven't seen anything on the libvirt/qemu bugs
<hggdh> persia: BTW -- I will propose a track about but track flow, specially nominations
<hggdh> G: lucky you
<persia> hggdh,  I fail to parse that.  Did you mean "I'm planning a session at UDS about a spec for bug tracking workflow, specifically about nominations?"
<hggdh> persia: sorry, tired. I will open a blueprint about bug tracking workflow, specially nominations
<hggdh> also, it sounds like our docs on triage are failing somewhere
<lifeless> persia: bug nomination is one of the things that  rusivi added noise in
<lifeless> hggdh: the traige docs could say more boldly 'do not mess with confirmed/triaged status bugs. Thanks.'
<lifeless> hggdh: its kindof by implication at the moment
<hggdh> yes. And, I think, more on 'do' and 'do not'
<persia> The attempt not to be negative needs to be stomped.  We should be clear about things we wish not to be done, so we can discuss them effectively.
<micahg> hggdh: maybe a separate session on Do's and Don'ts of bug triage
<hggdh> persia: and nomination seems to have two different meanings right now: SRU and 'fix on the current devel'
<persia> hggdh, It has more uses than that, but yes, is hopelessly messy.
<hggdh> micahg: I could do that on my devel week session
<micahg> hggdh: I was thinking more for creating the list :)
<lifeless> you can be positive and still prohibit certain actions
<persia> But let's not conflate 1) fixing the docs, 2) fixing nominations, and 3) ensuring we can effectively apply available interest and energy without causing dispute
<hggdh> persia: sorry, yes, these two are the ones involved in tonight's discussion here
<lifeless> 'do walk a metre back from the unstable cliff edge' vs 'do not come closer to the unstable cliff than 1 metre'
<hggdh> lifeless: indeed, I see your point
<persia> lifeless, At one point someone said they didn't like negative statements "Don't do this", or limiting statements "this is prohibited".  I agree that well structured, encouraging documentation is possible with that class of statement, but it needs some push to get over the inertia from the past.
<persia> Oh, so things like "Once a bug has reached "Triage", it is then expected to be solved.  the next action on the bug must be related to a solution in some way"?
 * hggdh always thinks of 'positive feedaback' -- a system going entropic -- and 'negative feedback' -- a controlled system
<lifeless> I think minimising the blocking-rules is a good idea, but eliminating them completely implies that everything is tolerated.
<lifeless> which is false.
<lifeless> anyhoo
<lifeless> no big conflict here
<lifeless> but we need to act on the several issues that are becoming evident
<lifeless> right now, I'm going to go and try to make bugtask loading faster still
<hggdh> lifeless: yes!
 * hggdh goes to bed. Tomorrow is Mowing Morning...
<nigelb> hggdh: heh, night :)
<G> hggdh: have a good night
<hggdh> g'night all
<vish> Poizhan: hmm , are you with rusivi's LoCo or just new the triage as well?
<Poizhan> He's my cousin.
<vish> ah!
<Poizhan> But his views/claims are not necissarily mine.
<Poizhan> Of course :)
<vish> Poizhan: well , it is highly unfair to say there is a divide between "the professionals and the amateurs"
<vish> Poizhan: people like micahg have been exceedingly patient with rusivi
<vish> Poizhan: they have been trying to help him/her understand how to triage and saying that there is a divide does not help rusivi understand the process better
<Poizhan> vish: a divide is not necissarily a negitive thing
<Poizhan> vish: I wasn't referring to rusivi when I expressed that opinion.
<micahg> Poizhan: we try to maintain an atmosphere of collaboration and avoid the us vs them mentality
<vish> Poizhan: no.. there isnt *any* divide .. people just have a misunderstanding of the process and we try to help understand
 * persia notes that the vast majority of folks working on Ubuntu bugs are not doing so professionally (although they may exhibit professional demeanor in doing so, depending on their profession, etc.)
<AbhiJit> thats the difference between ubuntu adn others - ubuntu - we all as team- works together- it takes all of us with it- and thats why its the most famous one
<Poizhan> micahg: This is my first time in this IRC channel ever, I don't use Ubuntu actively, and I've rarely submitted bug report. I can say objectively the bugging process is not end-user friendly.
<micahg> Poizhan: we welcome suggestions on how to improve it
<Poizhan> micahg: and the atmosphere of this irc has been divisive, at least in my limited time here.
<Poizhan> micahg: Obviously I don't know the whole story.
<persia> AbhiJit, To be fair, there are plenty of other distributions with that model, but yes, some don't work that way.
<micahg> Poizhan: in this channel, you'll usually find people asking questions and getting answers, this type of chat is highly unusual
<vish> Poizhan: thats a nice start.. yes, not end-user friendly , but we would welcome suggestions :)
<AbhiJit> persia, yah
<Poizhan> micahg: Unfortunately, rusivi is...high spirited.
<vish> Poizhan:  if rusivi wasnt available here on irc by now his lp account would have been disabled.. since his activity pattern is nearly bordering on spamming..  but since rusivi was *here*, we do understand that rusivi is trying to help and we are trying to help him understand how to be more productive
<persia> highly-spirited is generally a good thing :)  Just needs focus.
<AbhiJit> ohh i just forget to say you all that its me - abhijit!
<AbhiJit> :)
<persia> Hrm?
<AbhiJit> persia, i change my nick from abhijit to AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<persia> Ah, OK.  makes sens.
<AbhiJit> :)
<vish> Poizhan: but seriously though.. we may sound like hard asses , but we aernt, really!  :)  we are short of high spirited people like rusivi and do want rusivi to help us ;)
<micahg> !ohmy | vish :)
<ubot2> vish :): Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<vish> ;p
<AbhiJit> :D
<vish> anywho.. hggdh is sleeping now!
<Poizhan> vish: It's just a certain mindset that I recognize that keeps Ubuntu from becoming more mainstream than it could be.
<Poizhan> vish: progress is progress.
<vish> Poizhan: care to explain? maybe we just got too accustomed ? :)
<micahg> Poizhan: we welcome input on this, we're constantly trying to improve the process
<Poizhan> vish: if certain bugs were fixed, and wishlist items implemented, I would switch, and many people I know might follow suit, rusivi is just trying to make it so that the average user can make the switch painlessly.
 * AbhiJit dont see any problem in this channel or bug triaging process!
<micahg> Poizhan: well, people should mark the bugs as affecting them, that might encourage them to be fixed
<micahg> if there are enough people affected
<Poizhan> micahg: For example, my dual monitor setup does not behave like it does in windows with the ubuntu nvidia drivers.
<persia> Not really.
<Poizhan> micahg: which is really a deal breaker.
<persia> Or at least I know very few developers who fix bugs based on how many people are affected.
<vish> hehe!
<Poizhan> poizhan: how does the average joe address that.
<Poizhan> err
<Poizhan> lol
<micahg> persia: well, perhaps an opportunistic developer would see it
<Poizhan> I apologize, I didn't mean to address myself.
<persia> The key for most of these is that they aren't well understood.  If I encounter a bug that is well-understood, I tend to upload a solution because it's easier than explaining why I didn't.
<Poizhan> It's been eons since I used irc.
<micahg> Poizhan: try to make sure the bug gets upstream if possible
<micahg> come in here and ask if there's anything more to do with it
<persia> So to add value to bugs, I believe the best thing to do is to *understand* the bug.  try to replicate it.  try to find out what is wrong.
<persia> Ask folk for help (here is a good resource, as are the upstream developers)
<persia> Once you understand a bug well, and can communicate that understanding, it's typically trivial to get fixed, and doesn't much matter (can fix in Ubuntu, in Debian, upstream, some other distro), as everyone in the community tends to cooperate, and fixes move around.
<Poizhan> micahg: For whom does Ubuntu exist.
<micahg> Poizhan: for everyone and anyone
<micahg> AFAIK
<persia> If one isn't a developer oneself, one can often still make significant progress towards understanding, so that someone who knows a bit more about the code can reach full understanding.
<vish> Poizhan: thats the million dollar question.. and there is no well defined "user" yet;)
<persia> micahg, I think you want to add "who wants it" to your definition :)
<Poizhan> micahg: Bug reporting is not easily accessible to everyone and anyone.
<micahg> Poizhan: where are the pitfalls?  we have a command line utility to assist with submitting bugs
<vish> Poizhan: yes, it is not easy.. but we dont seem to know how to improve it.. if you could mention the problems you've encountered , maybe we can fix them?
<Poizhan> micahg: What about users who do not know how to use the command line?
<micahg> Poizhan: idk, I'll bring that up at the next conference, we used to have a report a bug menu option, but that was removed starting with Lucid
<micahg> for the stable releases
<persia> micahg, Do you happen to know why it was removed?
<AbhiJit> an option in system->Report a Bug!
<AbhiJit> ??
<micahg> persia: well, I think the idea was that more people have support issues rather than bugs in teh stable release
<persia> I know that apport got diabled by default because there were more reports than folks to triage them, but I never understood about "Report a Bug"
<micahg> persia: but I missed the initial discussion and only found out about it at the tail end of Lucid developement
<persia> To a certain viewpoint, the need for support is itself a bug :)
<vish> persia: i think seb128 mentioned something as it being too confusing.. but not sure.. seb128 knowsn
<vish> knows*
<persia> But, yeah, the support team is way overloaded, so even with convert-to-question, too many users end up unhappy.
<micahg> persia: right, we have have different people doing support vs bug triage
<Poizhan> If the only users that are bugging and wishlisting are "power-users" or devs, then bugs average joe's encounter are not addressed.
<vish> people seem to file support questions rather than bugs using that item and it seemed to overload lp bugs , with support
<persia> vish, Almost always, I prefer documentation to people, especially extremely busy people who's time I'd rather see spent on things other than explaining something to me that I don't have a strong need to know.
<persia> Poizhan, I completely agree.
<Poizhan> The Operating system evolves to meet the needs of the power users and the devs
<Poizhan> And not the end user as a whole
<Poizhan> Is Ubuntu being developed for the developers or the end user?
<AbhiJit> vish, i need to submit a wishlist for -- ' i want to see the total size of the currently installed aps' -- so which pakage to submit against?
<micahg> Poizhan: we're trying to overcome that, the keynote at the last developer summit was on bridging that gap
<persia> Poizhan, I think we have a conflict between the folk that want to make it easy to contact someone, and the folk that coordinate responses.  If we do too much of the former before we have large enough groups working on the latter, we end up with just as much unhappiness as if we made no progress on the former.
<persia> AbhiJit, How/where do you want to see that?
<vish> AbhiJit: your wishlist is granted!
<AbhiJit> persia, in ubuntu
<AbhiJit> vish, how nice of you! :)
<persia> AbhiJit, How?  What sort of UI?  Where?
<Poizhan> micahg: I've noticed what you're saying, and agree, trying to have the same level of discussion in a Gentoo IRC would result in immediate ban.
<vish> AbhiJit: in synaptic you can see the installed size of the package
<AbhiJit> persia, in synpatic probably
<AbhiJit> vish, really? how?
<persia> AbhiJit, then file the bug against synaptic :)
<Poizhan> micahg: Ubuntu is very accessible, but it needs to be a lot more, to reach the average joe.
<AbhiJit> persia, ok
<vish> AbhiJit: package > properties > Common tab , there you have "size"
<Poizhan> micahg: bug reporting is just one facet. :)
<vish> persia: its already there :)
<AbhiJit> vish, no
<persia> vish, No, it isn't.
<vish> hmm!
<AbhiJit> vish,  i mean the size of the 'all' package at once. e.g. 1gb etc
<persia> vish, The request is for a summary report for the entire system.
<vish> then i seem to have misunderstaood something!
<AbhiJit> yah
<vish> oh!
<micahg> Poizhan: the best we can do in this channel is get the bug to the people that can fix it, we don't fix bugs in here, we triage
<persia> AbhiJit, It's usually between 2 and 5 for most folk.
<AbhiJit> persia, yah
<persia> Poizhan, Do you have any specific suggestions on what could be improved?
<micahg> Poizhan: it's up to either the upstream project or development team to actually fix the issue
<persia> No it isn't.
<persia> It's up to *all* of us to fix the issue.
<vish> gah!  AbhiJit mentioned ' i want to see the total size of the currently installed aps'  i took it as for each app! while he meant for *all* apps!
<vish> :(
<persia> Some of us can't do it without help, which is why there's the rest of us, but if we don't take responsibility for fixing it, the chances it will be fixed are lots lower.
<AbhiJit> vish, :P
<AbhiJit> vish, hey you can correct your mistake by makring this bug as wishilist!!! :P :D
<AbhiJit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/642567
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 642567 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "cant see the size of the all packages at once (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Poizhan> micahg: For example I just recently bugged an issue with changing the default alert sound with the sound preferences GUI.
<Poizhan> micahg: There are 5 radio buttons, but if you click on the radio button the preview sound will play, but the bubble will not fill in.
<AbhiJit> :o
<micahg> Poizhan: bug #
<Poizhan> micahg: I had no idea with whom to bug with.
<Poizhan> micahg: one moment
<vish> AbhiJit: the closest guesstimate i use is by having a separate / , that way it is somewhat easier to roughly estimate the size of the main install
<Poizhan> micahg: 633813
<micahg> bug 633813
<AbhiJit> vish, no
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633813 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "unable to select different alert sounds with sound preferences (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633813
<persia> bug #633813
<micahg> Poizhan: thanks
<AbhiJit> vish, that will be the size of the packages after installation.
<vish> :(
<AbhiJit> vish, i want the size of the package before installation both are different
<Poizhan> micahg: I submited upstream to gnome, and the gnome devs shot me down asap... I was left wondering who to bug with.
<rusivi> micahg: sorry for arguing with you. I'm going to slow down on the bug posting and try to see what I can do with what I have. If I have any more questions I will ask :)
<vish> now what is it?
<AbhiJit> vish, wait
<vish> AbhiJit: you want the download size?
<AbhiJit> vish, yes excatly
<AbhiJit> but of all package at once
<micahg> rusivi: discussion is fine, I apologize for bring the CoC into this
<rusivi> micahg: np I realize how stressful working together on this is (I've been sleeping 2-4 hours a night!)
 * persia retargets 633813 against gnome-media
<micahg> persia: thanks, I wasn't sure what to do with it
<Poizhan> micahg: Neither was I, kind of frustrating not knowing whom to bug with. :)
<micahg> persia: is there a possibility of moving it upstream in b.g.o as well?
<Poizhan> micahg: Many less patient people would just not bug and move on with their life.
<rusivi> micahg: my style brings about a lot of very difficult ideas all at once, and while that works in certain areas, clearly I need to continue working together in compromising and improving my knowledge and bug process.
<persia> It's in a control panel, so I launched the control panel.  I then used the wonderful "lsw" from suckless-tools to get a list of executables with open windows.  One looked right, so dpkg -S `which gnome-volume-properties` led me to gnome-media
<micahg> Poizhan: you can always come in here and ask for it to be triaged if it's not looked at within a few days
<vish> AbhiJit: hmm! download size! , why exactly?  just curious ;)
<persia> micahg, I don't know how to manipulate GNOME b.g.o, but it would be good if someone could do that.
<micahg> persia: I don't run GNOME :)
<micahg> persia: I'll try to remember to poke a b.g.o bugcontrol member later
<persia> micahg, Then not something you can triage well :)
<vish> the easiest way i do , is ask on #bugs on gimpnet
<Poizhan> micahg: Cool, thanks, it's good to know there is community support.
<persia> vish, Do you have access to GNOME b.g.o?
<AbhiJit> vish, because i need to reinstall ubuntu. and i have generated automatic installl script. but problem is my net speed. so when i wll be inside my new clean install i want to see total of how much time it is going to take so that i can leave lappy for that much time and go to other work
<AbhiJit> i have?
<vish> persia: nope.. :)  <vish> the easiest way i do , is ask on #bugs on gimpnet
<micahg> Poizhan: that's where Ubuntu excels, IRC, forums, answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Poizhan> micahg: But what about people who think IRC is a government agency.
<rusivi> micahg: I just have this vision to see all the bugs on addressed+fixed, while this is an awesome vision, it's not realistic nor the best way to go. So, back to the bugs I got!
<persia> vish, Would you get it redirected to the right folk?
<AbhiJit> i have account in gnome bug zilla!
<persia> micahg, Um, no.  We're OK, but it's not true to say we excel: we leave *lots* of unhappy users.
<vish> persia: just a sec , let me check the bug fully
<persia> vish, Thanks.
<micahg> persia: well, compared to other platforms
<micahg> persia: I guess I meant it relative to Windows or Mac
<persia> micahg, I guess.  I consider that an area of improvement, but I don't usually compare with others, so much as how I think things ought be :)
<vish> Poizhan: are you the reporter of the bug? in upstream gnome ?
<micahg> rusivi: we share that vision, but it's hard to do, we have people signing up to help every day and are improving our processes each cycle, maybe one day we can get there
<Poizhan> vish: yes.
<Poizhan> vish: I bugged with gnome-panel
<vish> Poizhan: cool! then you can re-open and change it to gnome-media
<micahg> persia: well, we need more people to help :)
<Poizhan> vish: Will do.
 * AbhiJit helps in bug and wiki!
<vish> Poizhan: mention that you discussed the bug was identified as due to gnome-media , and re-open it
<rusivi> Poizhan: regarding "But what about people who think IRC is a government agency." We will have to wishlist that and have a formal investigation in the inner workings of IRC :P
<rusivi> jk
<persia> micahg, And cleaner organisation: lots of folk can't deal with the current stuff because it's too high-volume and index-poor
<vish> Poizhan: to remind "product" part needs changed
<persia> Or folk get directed to regional fora, which might not contain expertise, whilst an expert is looking somewhere else, etc.
<micahg> persia: right
<valsum> regional 'fora', wow, seems you can speak latin language ;)
<vish> fauna!
<persia> No, "fora" as in places where people do things, not "flora" stuff that doesn't tend to move much and tends to have roots.
<vish> oh! plural of forum!
<persia> And "fora" is no more latin than "data"
 * vish just thought it was a typo ;p
<valsum> persia: most people just use 'forums'
<micahg> hmm, seems we're back to 86k bugs
<persia> valsum, Would you say "datums"?  I believe those who use "forums" are insufficiently erudite, but I won't generally fault them for it.
<valsum> ;P
<AbhiJit> vish, ??
<vish> ?
<vish> Poizhan: you can re-open the bug.. waiting for them will take longer :)
<hungtran> Hello everyone, I would like to join Bug Squad. Do I need to know any programming language?
<vish> Poizhan: under the comment box , change the status to "unconfirmed" , use the product dropbox and switch it to "gnome-media"
<AbhiJit> vish, u thr?
<micahg> hungtran: nope
<vish> AbhiJit: you left! ;p
<AbhiJit> vish, yah you marking that bug as wishlist naa?
<vish> AbhiJit: yup , in a min ;)
<AbhiJit> vish, thanks!
<vish> AbhiJit: helping Poizhan re-open the bug now..
<AbhiJit> vish, ok i wll wait np
<Poizhan> vish: Ok
<hungtran> <micahg>: Thanks :D. I'm reading wiki pages for more informations :D.
<ebroder> Should bug #642518 be importance medium or high?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642518 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: fglrx kernel module failed to build (affects: 79) (dups: 76) (heat: 632)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642518
<persia> Probably "high" under the essential component guideline: most people like to have a working display, and some folk need that to achieve that goal.
<micahg> +1
<persia> !importance
<ubot2> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
 * ebroder nods. That's what I was thinking, just wanted to double-check
<persia> Right: Has a severe impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users (estimated)
<persia> And A problem with an essential hardware component (disk controller, laptop built-in wireless, video card, keyboard, mouse)
<ebroder> Who should I be hunting down to look at this and pass judgement on my (questionable) patch?
<micahg> ebroder: tseliot seems to have done most of the uploads lately
<ebroder> Ok, I'll keep an eye out for him, thanks
<persia> You might also just ask generally in #ubuntu-x : there's a few folk there familiar with it.
<rusivi> sorry misposted bug 94208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 94208 in acroread (Ubuntu) "[apport] acroread crashed with signal 5 in g_cclosure_marshal_VOID__PARAM() (heat: 4)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94208
<rusivi> i'm virtualboxing 2 lucid VMs one had it other did not
<rusivi> i'm about to follow up post w/ correct apt-cache policy acroread and leave it at that
<rusivi> corrected moving on
<persia> rusivi, Most issues with PDF readers are content-dependent: it is generally useful to find the specific content that had issues.  That said, if it's acrobat reader (from Adobe), we don't actually care much, because we can't fix it (closed source).
<rusivi> persia: k, I should have asked the poster what PDF file they had this in... I'll do that next time!
<micahg> also no bug tracker (at least flash has a bug tracker)
<rusivi> micahg: they have a prop-bug tracker
<micahg> rusivi: who?
<rusivi> I've posted to it before
<rusivi> adobe
<micahg> rusivi: for?
<rusivi> public and private
<rusivi> sec
<rusivi> public = https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/secure/Dashboard.jspa
<rusivi> public forum: http://forums.adobe.com/index.jspa
<micahg> rusivi: right, but it's basically flash
<rusivi> sorry I was miscontexualizing
<rusivi> private: https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform
<persia> micahg, Ah, cool.  That's hugely useful.  Thanks.
<micahg> indeed, they do let you upstream bugs
<micahg> rusivi: thanks for the tip
<persia> rusivi, Indeed: often with any sort of content processor (media players, document readers, browsers, etc.) if the bug is hard to reproduce, it may be because of changes in the content being rendered.
<rusivi> persia: good call ty! :)
<rusivi> micahg: ty for 2x'ing bug 623927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623927 in vlc (Ubuntu) "package mozilla-plugin-vlc 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 failed to install/upgrade: unable to install new version of `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so': No such file or directory (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623927
<rusivi> Anyone know how to do a hydra-search on multi-bug trackers?
<rusivi> I felt compelled to research this further -> bug 147203
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) "WG111T not working on Hardy (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<rusivi> did not want to live in the stone age by cut/copy links but will if I have to!
<rusivi> WG111T = http://kb.netgear.com/app/products/model/a_id/2559
<rusivi> ...
<micahg> rusivi: we'll need the output of lsusb -v, it might be included already
<rusivi> micahg: k anything on the hydra-search?
 * micahg isn't sure what that is
<rusivi> macro or something to search a particular word over many different bug trackers simultaneously
<micahg> rusivi: Google :)
<rusivi> uh huh
<micahg> rusivi: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB lists the devices currently supported
<rusivi> Google is not as good as I want when I search Launchpad...
<micahg> or supported in some form
<rusivi> Advanced search and everything
<rusivi> site etc
<micahg> rusivi: keep in mind also, kernel bugs have their own rules
<micahg> rusivi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage
<micahg> yofel: you actually updated bug 147203, you should be careful if it's a USB device to ask for lsusb -v, I'm not sure if that's in the kernel docs or not, but it should be
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) "Netgear WG111T not auto-sensed (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<rusivi> micahg: k ty for the link!
<rusivi> micahg: quick follow-up on hydra-search, something that directly queries the webpage the bugtracker home search is, not intermediary (google, yahoo, etc. thought they are good, I want best!)
<persia> Better to ask for `sudo lsusb -v`: there's a number of pieces of information only available to root.
<rusivi> persia: ty!
<persia> rusivi, Depends on indexing: if the bugtracker doesn't have a good internal search, and an external engine has every page indexed, it can be better to go somewhere else.  hard to day, and results/preferences change over time.
<rusivi> fair enough I'll put it on my personal wishlist hehe
<rusivi> I could probably q&d it via KeePassX
<rusivi> I use that very frequently
<yofel> micahg: I wrote the response following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies - and lsusb is missing there (though apport would probably add it), just wanted to add the minimal information required to the bug
<rusivi> job and personal
<micahg> yofel: in this case lsusb is minimal ;)
<yofel> k, thanks for the info
<rusivi> Well KeePass, we use Windows at work b/c of http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24115
<ubot2> bugs.winehq.org bug 24115 in tapi32 "Windows TAPI Service not located by Avaya IP Agent R6.0.28.601" [Normal,New]
<rusivi> Companies not going to re-invent the financial wheel
<persia> rusivi, You might look at what *other* VoIP clients are compatible with the Avaya system.  I believe it ought work with any of several solutions.
<rusivi> persia: ty for the suggestion.
<hggdh> <yawn/>
<kklimonda> so.. cold..
<hggdh> so... tired...
<hggdh> for those starting to deal with bugs on bugzilla.gnome.org: ping me, give me your b.g.o account name, and I will see your work
<hggdh> and -- perhaps -- give you rights there
<rusivi> so... fired up!
<hggdh> heh
<rusivi> hggdh: got a goofy GNOME bug for ya bug 642766
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642766 in gnubik (Ubuntu) "GNUBik cube controls clunky (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642766
<rusivi> If you want I'll file upstream, just give me the word
<vish> persia , lifeless , hggdh , micahg : to add to the UDS discussions regarding restriction [do/dont's].. how about restricting triaged -> confirmed  only to BC ? there are several bug where the user changes from triaged -> confirmed just because they did not know what "triaged" means..
<hggdh> vish: to consider, yes. But we have to be careful on adding restrcitions
<vish> yea.. but worth a shot ;)
<persia> I only intended the discussion to be about documentation.  If you want to change the rules, file bugs against Malone (preferably with patches).
<hggdh> persia: lifeless told us we will have LP devs at UDS -- we can use it to personally discuss changes in LP (based, of course, on bugs)
<persia> Yep.  We always have LP devs at UDS.
<persia> Frequently we can discuss blueprints as well as bugs.
<persia> That said, the team which used to be responsible for making my preferences (in collection with a bundle of other folks) known to the LP devs has been dissolved, so I'm not really sure how we currently offer input into the prioritisation of LP blueprints.
<hggdh> neither am I... also I would rather have a comprehensive approach to bug workflow (as opposed to a single change)
<persia> Well, remember that we're responsible for defining policy: the LP folk only provide the tools.
<rusivi> vish / persia: FWIW, yes restricting this would limit users from changing it = myself, but at the same time begin to exclude community members from feeling empowered to help. Personally, I am ambiguous about it but it would be strange not to be able to toggle it if someone is trying to help. :)
<rusivi> I do like feeling empowered and that encouraged me to learn more.
<vish> rusivi: gah! its not about you! there are several bugs where users simply change because they think confirmed means a higher status than triaged
<vish> rusivi: you know others can fumble too! ;p
<rusivi> vish: Not trying to be myopic and only focus myself, just providing my own experience into the discussion. Granted, it may be a certain people's inconvenience but it keeps everyone on the same playing field to have the freedom to make a mistake and learn from it versus just getting "Access Denied".
<rusivi> That's what I like about Ubuntu, the freedom and the perception we are all equal for a large swath of scenarios.
<rusivi> :)
<vish> rusivi: the people who make that change are often not new triagers , they are just bug reporters who are not sure of the statuses
<rusivi> vish: k np
<rusivi> vish: just throwing it out there, I'm not siding either way at this point, just providing input.
<vish> rusivi: yea.. equality is great , no one denies it.. ;)
<rusivi> :D
<rusivi> last thing on this, if I could not toggle the status my initial default thinking is "oh well devs got that handled"
<rusivi> vs. wow I should keep on that
<rusivi> boils down to inclusion v. exclusion in a seemingly minor regard
<rusivi> but may not be as minor as one view it
<rusivi> This type of inclusion is what makes the difference for me on what distro I use. not that if this particular opportunity vanished I would say bye to Ubuntu but it would start down a path that it could lead others down to...
<persia> rusivi, I'm somewhat unhappy at your characterisation that vish and I are not community members.  I'm not sure from where you develop that opinion.
<rusivi> persia: I don't think that.
<rusivi> persia: if I ever typed that I beg your pardon.
<persia> If you don't, then I'm not sure how making a change to restrict certain actions to folks that have previously demonstrated good content excludes "community members".
<persia> s/content/conduct/
<rusivi> persia: I have said what I felt, which ever way it falls so be it for me.
<rusivi> :)
<persia> Um, I'm just expressing that I'm a bit unhappy.  There's no direct consequence of making me unhappy, except if it's a long-term repeated thing, in which case it's limited to my opinion as expressed in various fora.
<rusivi> persia: sorry to displease you but I feel comfortable having discourse with anyone here in a respectful manner. I have done so as well as everyone else here.
<persia> I agree with much of your statements, I just object to the implication that anyone who has special permissions aren't community members.  I feel quite the contrary, that those who have yet to participate much are not yet members of our community.
<rusivi> persia: i disagree
<rusivi> respectfully.
<persia> I encourage your discourse, or I wouldn't be debating this point with you :)
<rusivi> ty for indulging me
<persia> Please explain how you disagree.  How are people who have been contributing for a while not members?  Alternately, how are people who have yet to contribute members?
 * hggdh watches
<rusivi> I think once a member always a member, whether you contributed once or highest contributer. People who are not contributing are members via downloading the OS and using it.
<rusivi> We want them to use it, it rocks!
<rusivi> We as contributing community members are serving the user community, and if the user community has a problem we try to work together to solve it!
<rusivi> and vice versa
<persia> I guess I think it's about trust.  I want lots of folks to use Ubuntu, but I want to be able to trust that everyone with whom I'm working on Ubuntu shares certain values and goals.
<rusivi> persia: that's what signing the CoC is about.
<persia> And so I consider those folk who have been around and earned that trust to be part of Ubuntu, and the remainder to be users, and potential members.
<persia> Ah, I think I understand.
<rusivi> I signed it, and I'm trying my darnedest to follow it.
<rusivi> persia: I know where your coming from regarding the trust factor, but that is demo'ed via the quality of contributions over time!
<persia> I'm talking about the community of folk creating Ubuntu.  And I'm perhaps excluding the user community from my definition.  You're talking about the wider user community.
<rusivi> yes
<rusivi> I don't really want to draw a line in the sand
<persia> rusivi, Absolutely, quality of contributions over time is one of the largest criteria I use in developing my opinion of whether someone is a member.
<rusivi> there you have it.
<persia> Makes sense.  I have to draw a line because of some of my roles, which may be why I got confused.
<persia> Thanks for explaining yourself: I'm much less unhappy with the characterisation now.
<kklimonda> hmm.. btw signing CoC I have a "geeky" question - will there be a gpg key signing party at the UDS? ;)
<nigelb> kklimonda: YES
<hggdh> we can set one up (usually informally)
<persia> kklimonda, There is sometimes a formal one.  Lots of folk exchange keys by other means as well.
<rusivi> persia: Frankly I never characterized anyone as non-community members.
<persia> rusivi, Just how I read " yes restricting this would limit users from changing it ..., but at the same time begin to exclude community members"
<rusivi> I have been making a distinction over the entire time I have started in this chat as "community member" v. "contributing community member"
<persia> I now understand you never meant what I understood from reading that.  As I said, thanks for explaining.
<rusivi> which is why I'm not siding either way.
<rusivi> No change triage status, no big deal, yes change, no big deal!
<hggdh> the problem is that at some point we need to limit access
<rusivi> hggdh: agreed on security grounds
<persia> I think it's folk like hggdh and vish who are subscribed to thousands of bugs and trying to move them all to Triaged who are most affected, as they have to go switch them back if someone makes a mistake (usually because they are still learning), so the decision is best theirs, as long as it doesn't break stuff for other folk.
<hggdh> well, not only on security, but also on quality *and* consistency of work
<rusivi> I think giving those like vish / hggdh the option to freeze a post if it gets egregious
<popey> Could someone tell me if bug 642792 is filed in the right place? I wasnt quite sure where to put it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642792 in xkeyboard-config (Ubuntu) "ALT+PrtSc not recognised (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642792
<rusivi> but freezing a post won't stop PM entering into your Launchpad E-Mail acct
<rusivi> if it affects a lot of members strongly
<vish> popey: it would be a gnome-settings-daemon bug, afaik... hggdh second opinion ? :)
<rusivi> the community speaks loud and clear when something affects them!
<persia> It's not xkeyboard-config
<persia> That's about DE shortcuts
<vish> or persia too..
<persia> Oh, maybe not.
<hggdh> if this could be tested outside Gnome... but sounds sane right now, popey.
<persia> popey, So the screenshot issue is about shortcuts, but the xev issue is either xkeyboard-config *OR* the kernel.  The GNOME bug is probably only a symptom of the deeper bug.
<persia> popey, You can distinguish issues with xkeyboard-config from kernel issues with the input-utils utilities.
<hggdh> heh. Nothing better than sitting down and listening to persia
<vish> ;p
<persia> Well, only about HID stuff, audio, porting, and policy :)
<popey> could it be a recurrance of bug /~198748
<popey> bah
<popey> could it be a recurrance of bug 198748
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 198748 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "sysrq and screenshot use the same keyboard shortcut (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198748
<hggdh> popey: I wonder is this is just the tip. I found a few days ago that Ctrl/Alt/Fx works to bring me to the terminal, but not to get me back to Gnome
<persia> popey, Possibly, although I don't think 198748 ever really got triaged.
<hggdh> but did not have time to pursue
<popey> I have had multiple people confirm this bug on other machines
<popey> all running maverick
<vish> hmm , i had the same bug actually!
<hggdh> FWIW, just confirmed it on gnome here
<persia> Next step, install input-utils.
<persia> And check the responses there.
<persia> I strongly recommend playing with input-utils in a console if you're doing anything interesting, as I've gotten some odd results (including full DE crash) performing some operations inside X.
<popey> hmm, it does seem to be a sysrq issue
<popey> in a terminal if I do ALT+PrtSc+h I get the sysrq help
<persia> The keycode is being trapped by the kernel?
<popey> yeah
<persia> Excellent.
<persia> So reassign the bug to the kernel.
<popey> kernel bug? :)
<persia> yep.
<popey> thanks!
<persia> If kernel wonftfixes it, then it needs a g-s-d bug to change the default screenshot shortcut
<popey> one last thing, the kernel bugs just go to the "linux" package these days dont they?
<persia> popey, Yes.
<popey> thanks
<popey> sorry for interrupting your interesting discussion, carry on :D
<BUGabundo> hurm
<BUGabundo> I get a screenshot :S
<BUGabundo> ALT+Fn+PrtSc+h
<BUGabundo> maverick
<persia> Yes, but it's at least racy
<rusivi> "You are not the bug assignee nor the maintainer of gltron (Ubuntu), and therefore cannot edit this bug's status." I just confirmed this in Lucid. Granted I can understand to an extent why this occurred, but I am contributing...
<rusivi> bug 110989
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 110989 in gltron (Ubuntu) "[apport] gltron crashed with SIGSEGV in SDL_GL_SwapBuffers() (affects: 2) (heat: 11)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110989
 * persia looks
<persia> rusivi, Firstly, I'd suggest trying to replicate in maverick (as you asked the reporter to do last week)
<rusivi> I wanted to give them that opportunity after I posted for Lucid and prior versions...
<persia> Most reporters are nervous about upgrading (as they ought be).  You and I, working on Ubuntu, are more likely to be comforable installing a newer release to test something.
<rusivi> I have maverick natively installed on my laptop...
<persia> But there7s no point.  it will occur: it's not been fixed in the changelogs, and there's no new upstream version.
<persia> It's uncareful coding, and needs a code patch: upstream would probably appreciate replication with current upstream and a bug report there.
<persia> I figured you'd have a maverick install handy :)
<rusivi> I respect the fact that it is a developer "annoyance" but I am contributing in the way I know how
<persia> Hrm?  What's a developer annoyance?
<rusivi> arguably myself :P
<persia> Let's assume you aren't (or at least don't intend to be if you are), and focus on how to get the bugs fixed :)
<rusivi> progress get's us towards that
<persia> So, the reporter reported the bug with feisty.
<rusivi> my contribution, however inane it seems, is so
<persia> You've validated it in lucid, and we can check rmadison to see the same upstream version in maverick,.
<rusivi> If my account is banned just come out and say it don't beat around the bush.
<rusivi> It's just spitting in face about how you understood what I said earlier and this happens.
<persia> Looking at the changelog on the maverick package (I usually use `aptitude changelog ${PACKAGE}`), we can see there is no fix that happened.
<rusivi> You didn't  understand imho
<persia> I don't have any knowledge of whether your account is banned.  I doubt it is, and suspect you've encountered yet another odd confusing launchpad permissions thing.
<rusivi> uh huh
<persia> I'm only trying to help you track down the bug.
<persia> Do you wish me to continue?
<rusivi> I frankly don't think you guys understood/understand what Ubuntu, the CoC is about, nor this community. I'm going to Fedora. Maybe in the future you guys will understand what I said but that will remain to be seen.
 * persia is confused, and decides to go to bed
<coafcv> Can someone help me find a bug? I'm using an ATI card (HD 4850) and with the restricted drivers maximizing windows takes more than a second (!).
<BUGabundo> o_O
<BUGabundo> what was that?
<BUGabundo> did he somehow blow his steam out !?
<BUGabundo> coafcv: try #ubuntu-x
<BUGabundo> but don't expect much of them on a weekend
<coafcv> BUGabundo: lol ok
<BUGabundo> not joking... they are ppl too.. they don't spend their life on IRC
<BUGabundo> just be calm, try to be informative, and eventually you will get there
<bcurtiswx> so, whats the new way to forward bugs upstream?
<hggdh> we, what happened?
<hggdh> oh, OK. S/he just showed a real lack of reading & understanding the wikis.
<BUGabundo> yes
<hggdh> BUGabundo: read the logs, you will understand
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, a bug report?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: what, how to forward?
<bcurtiswx> no i am just wondering where all this started... lol.. came in late
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: rusivi, in one week, commented on about 2k bugs; unfortunately, a lot of the actions were not looked at nicely by the affected people
<vish> bcurtiswx: well , you came in 2day late ;p
<vish> days*
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: lack of reading the HowToTriage/Knowledge pages, unwillingness to reason
<vish> bcurtiswx: people have been trying patiently to explain to him/her , but he seems to think that *we* are being rude ;)
<vish>  he/she
<hggdh> her/his parting rant has more to do with lack of understanding than with reality
<hggdh> oh, there are a lot of rude comments about her/his actions
<hggdh> and maintainers coming in here to say "stop with it"
<bcurtiswx> ah, i .c.
<hggdh> but most such comments were on the bugs, or off-band. *We* did not get rude, at all
<vish> hggdh: well on the bugs maybe, but not here.. or atleast i dint notice them on the channel ;)
<bcurtiswx> got some example bugs?
<hggdh> heh. Just a sec
<bcurtiswx> <tick> <tock>
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~rusivi1/+commentedbugs enjoy
<vish> hggdh: "I use Fedora you should too." ;)  https://launchpad.net/~rusivi1
<hggdh> <sigh/> To top, vindictive
<hggdh> selecting a distro is a personal decision. Unfortunately, s/he is bound to get the same results there if still not willing to learn/listen
<vish> i think he must have *accidentally* tried to "assign" someone to the bug.. thats when the warning might have occurred..
<vish> which might have mislead to believe that the account was being blocked ;)
<vish> again.. it might just be a misunderstanding and not trying to listen what people are trying to say..
<vish> anyhoo.....
<hggdh> water past the bridge
<coafcv> I'm wary of people who don't use punctuation in 6 word sentence like rusivil1 on his launchpad site it's scary besides it makes you look like an idiot
<hggdh> coafcv: s/he is, right now, angry
<hggdh> coafcv: BTW -- run 'ssh -vvv <IP> -l username', and see what key is being selected
<hggdh> I suspect you named your key after the username
<bcurtiswx> holy incomplete bugs batman
<bcurtiswx> what is rusivi doing with bugs thats annoying?  there's a thousand.. i can only look at so much
<vish> bcurtiswx: the most common complain was setting confirmed/triaged -> incomplete , because he/she asks to test with latest release
<vish> bcurtiswx: but unfortunately most of the bugs touched were kinda known issues ;p
<jbicha> some of these bugs are from 4-5 years ago
<vish> hence the maintainer's "stop now! we know it isnt fixed yet"
<bcurtiswx> vish, ah.  so they weren't realizing that the bugs were known and not fixed yet still requested the latest release review
<vish> should have instead started with "new" untouched bugs for those type of questions..
<hggdh> among asking for tests on bugs where the Ubuntu task was closed wontfix
<hggdh> s/he did not even *read* the comments to understand what it was about
<coafcv> hggdh: I just did. nowhere does it mention the right file. it just mentions that it found the host in known_hosts, and is using id_rsa as the identity file, but this file does not exist! however, I noticed that moving the correct key files out of the folder makes ssh ask for a password. so I suspect it tries all key files until one works.
<hggdh> coafcv: this is... weird.
<hggdh> coafcv: what UBuntu version are you in?
<coafcv> hggdh: 10.04.1
<hggdh> coafcv: please open a bug on openssh, explain what is going on, provide a 'ls -la ~/.ssh', and the output of running 'ssh -vvv'
<hggdh> coafcv: I will be auto-notified when the bug is open...
<hggdh> coafcv: best way to open the bug: ubuntu-bug openssh
<coafcv> okay, hold on please.
<drecute> hello
<drecute> i'm installing ubuntu via a usb stick
<drecute> after the first screen, i get this: ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<coafcv> hggdh: it says that openssh is not found, but openssh-client works.
<hggdh> duh. My error, coafcv
<coafcv> … I had referrer headers disabled, now I have to retype the whole bug report.
<coafcv> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/642866
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 642866 in openssh (Ubuntu) "openssh client logs into server without specifying the correct key file. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> coafcv: when you ran it what username did you use (my -l username was not to be taken literally)
<coafcv> hggdh: heh, I know, but username is the actual username I used (it's a test server, anyway).
<coafcv> hggdh: I mean, username is the correct username on the test server.
<hggdh> coafcv: thaks :-)
<coafcv> hggdh: np :) what will happen next?
<hggdh> coafcv: we will try to figure out what is going on (if this is expected behaviour -- which I do not think) or if indeed ssh reads all files in ~/.ssh and looks for a corresponding key
<hggdh> but I still think this is weird
<coafcv> okay, I'll check the bug report from time to time.
<hggdh> coafcv: still there? Got a Q for you
<coafcv> hggdh: go ahead.
<hggdh> coafcv: just updated the bug with two things I would like you to try
<RoyK> hi all. seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/denyhosts/+bug/564476 is fixed with a one-character fix - any chance to get that fixed upstream?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 564476 in denyhosts (Ubuntu) "OverflowError, "long int exceeds XML-RPC limits" (affects: 9) (heat: 63)" [Undecided,New]
<steelrat> hello?
<stlsaint> sup
<steelrat> can someone, pls, teach me to triage a bugs? :)
<hggdh> steelrat: please start by reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-12
<JoshuaL_> Can someone set the  importance of bug 847078 to medium please? It is a usability issue that does not limit the functionality of a core application.
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be unavailable for 5 minutes for a reboot
<hggdh> eeeBotu is back
<photon> hi. every once in a while, usually when clicking on the app menu in 11.04 (ubuntu classic), gnome-settings-deamon crashes, and my theme reverts back to an old X 90's style theme (ugly gray, rectangular buttons, etc). I know many who have the same problem, and I'm pretty sure it has been reported as a bug. can somebody help me find the bug report? I googled and did not find it.
<photon> usually, clicking on preferences -> Appearance and selecting the original theme fixes the problem, but you have to restart all applications for it to take effect, which is ANNOYING.
<photon> because it happens so often.
<Cheesehead> photon: Did you search using any other method besides Google?
<photon> Cheesehead: like?
<Cheesehead> For example, using the Launchpad search feature?
 * photon does this now
<Cheesehead> Are you bringing additional information to the bug?
<photon> 649809
<photon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/649809
<photon> Cheesehead: I'm reading the bug reports, I'm afraid I have no additional information.
<photon> Cheesehead: other than, it's just plain annoying :)
<Cheesehead> OK. Glad you found the right one.
<photon> it's so annoying I'm thinking about reverting back to 10.04 LTS. I hope this will be fixed in the next LTS.
 * photon crosses fingers
<photon> it also seems to be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/574296
<photon> in fact, the latter seems to be more like what I'm experiencing. or maybe it's exactly the same.
<photon> oops, sorry. killed gdm accidentally :/
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-13
<Laibsch> Can somebody with at least dual-head monitor setup please verify that bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
 * Laibsch guesses the 8th is long past
<Laibsch> A channel op please update the topic
<Alexqw> Can someone take a look at bug 815895?  There's already a fix released upstream by Debian and I'm willing to test out packages.
<Alexqw> Which channel should I be in to talk with someone about an apt bug?
<trinikrono> Alexqw: well this should be the place
<trinikrono> if you are pasting bugs if you have to put the whole url
<trinikrono> ubot is not working :((
<Alexqw> ahh, ok.
<Alexqw> This is the bug in question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/815895
<trinikrono> Alexqw: you reported the bug or are trying to triage it?
<Alexqw> triage it
<Alexqw> Yeah, this bug seems to keep on being re-introduced
<Alexqw> Lucid is affected by a similar bug that won't be fixed due to an ABI break
<Alexqw> So it's a bit frustrating to see it reintroduced in natty
<trinikrono> hmmmm
<Alexqw> I'm willing to do whatever legwork is necessary to help fix this
<trinikrono> Alexqw: you have repo with files so big to test?
<Alexqw> yeah, but it is internal.  We're deploying this software in a private repo since it's research software that doesn't have a license to redistribute it
<Alexqw> I've already bumped it up to the compression, which was fine for lucid since the bug was a problem for files over 2.5 GB
<Alexqw> but apparently this natty bug rears its head at a lower value.  My package is 2.1GB
<trinikrono> o.o
<Alexqw> heh
<trinikrono> great, would you be willing to test this in oneiric
<trinikrono> i see they are using
<trinikrono> apt | 0.8.16~exp5ubuntu7
<trinikrono> and natty had apt | 0.8.13.2ubuntu2
<Alexqw> ummmm.... yeah, I'll setup a VM real quick
<Alexqw> give me a bit
<trinikrono> you know how to use rmadison Alexqw?
<trinikrono> well about it
<Alexqw> havn't heard of rmadison
<trinikrono> you can type like rmadison <package name>
<trinikrono> and it tells you the version of the package
<trinikrono> in the different ubuntu releases
<trinikrono> so you can see if the version changed
<Alexqw> ahh, that is nice
<trinikrono> if it works in oneiric we will put it as fix released
<Alexqw> ok.  and then we can discuss backporting to natty?
<trinikrono> they are pages that deals with those but most of time it can be very difficult
<trinikrono> let me show you
<Alexqw> yeah, I know SRUs can be a pain
<trinikrono> yes
<trinikrono> since it is a SRU and not a backport
<Alexqw> went through the same thign for this bug in Lucid, and the conclusion was no
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> well test in oneiric and see if it gets lucky
<Alexqw> yeah, it'll take me a few minutes
<trinikrono> so it worked maverick?
<trinikrono> in maverick?
<Alexqw> no idea
<Alexqw> My lab is all on lucid, except for two machines which will be on natty
<Alexqw> they have to be natty for driver reasons
<Alexqw> We prefer riding the LTS releases, but it's not always an option
<trinikrono> ok so which version of ubuntu was working?
<trinikrono> since you said lucid did not work also
<Alexqw> well Lucid has a bug that caps it at 2.5 GB, which will not be fixed, but I worked aroudn the problem by going crazy with compression
<Alexqw> natty has a different bug, that makes it even lower
<Alexqw> It shoudl work it maverick, but I havn't tried it
<trinikrono> ah
<trinikrono> i understand now
<trinikrono> Alexqw:
<trinikrono> look at this
<trinikrono> in the debian bug report
<trinikrono> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=632271
<Alexqw> looking...
<trinikrono> it says that the version which is fixed is this one  apt (0.8.16~exp3) experimental; urgency=low
<trinikrono> and that is one that oneiric has
<trinikrono> so you would be testing the correct version :))
<Alexqw> heh
<Alexqw> yeah, installing,s o we'll find out
<trinikrono> ok goodluck i am heading off to work, i hope someone from bugcontrol comes online and takes it from there
<Alexqw> alright.  thanks for your help
<Alexqw> I appreciate it
<trinikrono> i subscribed to the bug :D
<Alexqw> :-)
<bdmurray> nigelb: are you around?
<nigelb> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> I've always thought it'd be neat to show the bug title on mouseover.  Like in the description of bug 843911
<nigelb> It is certainly possible with javascript. I'll look to see how that can be done :)
<bdmurray> so you'd mouseover 743359 and it'd tell you what its title is
<bdmurray> nigelb: cool, thanks!
<nigelb> np!
<nigelb> bdmurray: bug 849121 :)
<nigelb> Hrm, no bot? :(
<bil21al> om26er: can u tell me how can i get full command on sudo service command which is used in terminal is there any notes that should read ??
<om26er> i dont understand what you mean
<om26er> you might want to ask in the channel without me referred so everyone could answer
<bdmurray> man service might tell you something
<bdmurray> does anybody miss the greasemonkey script for adding tags to a bug report?
<bil21al> i think that u are a good triager and i  have seen ur bugs i think u shouldknw that but u cant ok its ok om26er:
<bil21al> any body else know about sudo service ,that command we use in termial like sudo apt-get.... can  any body tell me about its notes or ant data??
<bil21al> any data
<bil21al> ??
<micahg> bil21al: man sudo
<bil21al> micahg r u asking or telling me something???
<bdmurray> He's telling you to use the command 'man sudo' in a terminal
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, I do miss it
<bil21al> ok
<JoshuaL> Can someone set the importance of bug 847078 to low please?
<Laibsch> Can somebody with at least dual-head monitor setup please verify that bug 379382 affects oneiric as well?
<om26er> seems the bot is on vacation?
<JoshuaL> So it seems
<Exodus> Good evening
<Exodus> I recently requested to join the BugSquad
<Exodus> I'm looking for mentoring
<Exodus> I assume that is the procedure for joining
<kristopher> Hi. Just curious who's using 11.10 beta 1 and if they have experienced (ICS) Internet Connection Sharing issues when sharing through LAN????
<kristopher> 11.04 worked well but I jumped ahead to the beta of 11.10 just to see what works and what dosent on one of my computers. ICS is giving me problems and want to see if the development community is aware of it since there arent a whole lot of people out there anymore that use ICS.
<kristopher> any tips on whether the beta is missing something or ware to report would be grateful
<lgp171188> Suggesting that the importance of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/848115 to be set to high if it is confirmed by users other than the janitor who already has. Thanks.
<JoshuaL> I can confirm that bug so it should indeed be set to high.
<bdmurray> JoshuaL: if you can confirm it can you comment on that bug to that effect?
<bdmurray> Does the fact that hggdh want the button tagging fix justify a lot of work or not ....
<hggdh> bdmurray: well, it does *not*, of course :-)
<JoshuaL> bdmurray, sorry but what do you mean? (english is not my first language).
<bdmurray> JoshuaL: add a comment to the bug saying you can confirm it
<kristopher> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/849297 can anyone look into this and confirm it. this is my first bug with ubuntu havent reported the log yet but its for 11.10 beta 1 it involves ICS
<kristopher> let me know if theres anything wrong with the post
<bdmurray> hggdh: damn because I did it
<bdmurray> maybe I just won't commit it
<hggdh> bdmurray: why, thank you, kind sir
<hggdh> NOOOOOOO
<hggdh> kristopher: not enough data... let's get it right, shall we?
<kristopher> ill add the log
<hggdh> more than than. I am unsure on which machine is running what; I understand one of them is a wireless connection, the other wired to the first; so the wireless machine is doing the ICS, correct?
<hggdh> so. Which one keeps losing the connection? the wireless, or the wired?
<kristopher> yes the wireless computer handles ics via ethernet but the wireless computer reports the error
<hggdh> OK. So you might want to collect the network-manager logs for the wireless machine, and add them to the bug
<kristopher> the wireless computer in which ics is set has the issue
<hggdh> OK. I just adjusted the bug's package to network-manager -- 'ubuntu
<hggdh> ' is really not correct
<hggdh> so now please run, after you see the issue happening, 'apport-collect 849297'
<kristopher> ok i got it set i connected ethernet it said wired connection established now its going nuts saying wired connection connected and disconnected
<kristopher> how do i grab the log
<hggdh> kristopher: run, from a terminal, 'apport-collect 849297'
<kristopher> it used to give me an error now i need to get it via terminal not sure of the comd
<kristopher> thanks
<hggdh> kristopher: and I set the bug to private, until you check there is no private data shown
<kristopher> i just sent the data
<kristopher> how does it look hggdh i sent the data and would u recommend making it public it is showing an error
<hggdh> looking
<bil21al> any body tell me how to unsubcribe the ubuntu questions??
<nigelb> bdmurray: HA. I think I'll end up fixing the bug today. But I need to write javascript tests which is yucky.
<nigelb> bdmurray: It works \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/launchpad/bug-title-849121/+merge/75267
<nigelb> I need to make it prettier and not kill kittens, but it works :D
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: please don't tag bugs bugpattern-written until the pattern is committed ... or did you not do that?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: I did do that with one.  Which bug?
<bdmurray> bug 845365
<RedSingularity> no bot today?
<bdmurray> I guess its on holiday
<bdmurray> hggdh: do you know who handles the bug bot?
<RedSingularity> lol let me look
<bdmurray> Well it was either you or the bzr plugin and if you aren't using the plugin ....
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: yeah it was me.  So dont tag it until you approve the merge?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: I wrote a bzr plugin that handles the tagging automatically so I will just do it
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: very good.  Thanks for the heads up.
<bdmurray> there pattern merged \o/
<RedSingularity> great :)
<bdmurray> Oh and master bug for a pattern shouldn't be private as people wouldn't be able to see it.
<hggdh> bdmurray: no, I do not know who handles the bot nowadays, unfortunately. I do not even know *which* bot is on (or should be on)
<charlie-tca> Should be ubot2, and it is broken today
<hggdh> it is off, actually.
<hggdh> hum
<bdmurray> hggdh: you should write a new one then
<hggdh> charlie-tca: thank you sir
 * hggdh flees
<charlie-tca> I agree with bdmurray
 * hggdh digs a deep hole, and jumps in
<charlie-tca> hggdh: you are welcome. The bot owners been trying to fix it all day
<hggdh> charlie-tca: who are they? Which channel? so that I will know where to knock next time
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops
<charlie-tca> tsimpson
<hggdh> thank you
<charlie-tca> yw
<tsimpson> if ubot2 ever comes back, just /kick ubot5 out
<hggdh> tsimpson: thank you, will do
<charlie-tca> tsimpson: thank you very much
<hggdh> 6~/me tests
<hggdh> bug 845365
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845365 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) "zeitgeist-daemon crashed with RuntimeError in _check_index_and_start_worker(): basic_string::append" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845365
<hggdh> yay!
<trinikrono> great ubot came back :D
<trinikrono> hggdh: if you are still there, i have a few things : the first being i believe i was expired from the mentorship group lol, Secondly i sent in my bugcontrol application finally but i havent heard back i responded to a email i got about it
<hggdh> trinikrono: yes, I saw your response email -- it is in my list of Things To Do; I should get there this evening, or tomrrow morning
<hggdh> trinikrono: and for the mentorship, I do not think you need it...
<trinikrono> about the mentorship group though i have a few ideas
<hggdh> yes!
<trinikrono> for global jam
<hggdh> can you please email them to me? I want to collate all answers, and republish them
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> because i cant email the list anymore i believe
 * hggdh goes AFK for 20 min -- watering the lawn, with temps above 40C outside...
<hggdh> yeah. Go live in Dallas, fantastic city. Yeah.
 * charlie-tca is thinking at least he still has buildings standing...
 * trinikrono my country is under a state of emergency lol
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-14
<ksknightmare_> hello all, im pretty new at this, but browsing the untriaged bugs on launchpad i found a "bug" that is more of a mistake i believe
<ksknightmare_> Not sure if someone else wants to look at it first or not
<trinikrono> you should put it up here
<trinikrono> ksknightmare_: you can just bug (number)
<trinikrono> and it shuold come up
<ksknightmare_> 849624
<trinikrono> put bug first
<ksknightmare_> bug 849624
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 849624 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "`thunderbird -calendar` does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849624
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> it is working now, great
<ksknightmare_> ahh thank you
<trinikrono> we have a bot here that puts a link to it
<ksknightmare_> ok cool
<trinikrono> so the other people in bugsquad can see what you are talking about
<trinikrono> ksknightmare_: on to the bug now
<trinikrono> what do you think is going on here
<trinikrono> oh noes!
<ksknightmare> well i dont think the -calendar command is even designed to work with thunderbird
<trinikrono> exacta
<trinikrono> it says its for sunbird
<trinikrono> so the bug is invalid
<ksknightmare> ok cool, should i drop a comment in there just to let him know why?
<trinikrono> well when you do anything on a bug report you should have a nice comment explaining why you did it
<trinikrono> have you seen the responses page ksknightmare?
<ksknightmare> i think ive got it open in one of my tabs lol
<ksknightmare> ok i found it
<trinikrono> i would suggest you put in the fact that he/ she
<trinikrono> can run thunderbird -h
<trinikrono> and see what commands he can run with it
<ksknightmare> ok sounds good
<trinikrono> just remember to be nice :D
<ksknightmare> of course :) haha, thanks for your help, im just getting started but want to start helping more
<trinikrono> ksknightmare: i did not see a comment as yet
<trinikrono> it looks like you just made the report invalid lol
<trinikrono> paging ksknightmare
<ksknightmare> ugh my internet keeps kicking me off, but i got the comment posted
<trinikrono> okie
<trinikrono> that should work
<trinikrono> you could of subscribed to the bug and put the comment when you had the drop down open (when you had the box where you selected invalid)
<trinikrono> in case the reporter opened back the bug or something
<trinikrono> you would not know if you did not subsribe to the bug
<ksknightmare> ok i think im subscribed to it now
<trinikrono> great only 80000 to go
<trinikrono> :D
<ksknightmare> haha making progress ! :)
<micahg> ksknightmare: did you try installing xul-ext-lightning to see if thunderbird -calendar would work?
<ksknightmare> no i did not, im doing that now
<ksknightmare> this time i can "unrecognized command line flag -calendar"
<ksknightmare_> still getting the command not found error
<micahg> yep, ok
<trinikrono> on the wiki page it says it only works with sunbird o.o
<micahg> yep, but sunbird is dead :)
<trinikrono> hello micahg i have not seen you in a long time
<micahg> trinikrono: I'm here somewhere :)
<trinikrono> i can upload things to ppa now
<trinikrono> so i understand packaging a little better
<ksknightmare_> that bug has been changed back to new. hmm
<trinikrono> ksknightmare_: see why i told you to subscribe to it
<ksknightmare_> yup. makes perfect sense now haha
<ksknightmare> should i reply back telling him that it only works with sunbird?
<trinikrono> ksknightmare: well what he is getting at
<trinikrono> is that he wants a calender option from the command line
<trinikrono> look at the bug report he posted up
<trinikrono> from the upstream tracker
<ksknightmare> im looking at it now, doesnt seem like anyone really has it working unless editing the files themselves
<micahg> ksknightmare: no, it's a feature request
<trinikrono> yup
<ksknightmare> so it should be set to wishlist?
<trinikrono> good question what do you vote micahg
<micahg> yep
<trinikrono> set a upstream tracker also?
<micahg> yep, also add a task for lightning-extension in ubuntu
<ksknightmare> sorry guys, im still trying to learn all this stuff
<trinikrono> hehe i finally found a version of lightning to work with my thunderbird
<trinikrono> micahg: are you still around
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: regarding the pattern for bug 752061 the file in tmp is a randomly named temporary one so your match only works for the master bug
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 752061 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-0ZC7xQ8Eu0: Connection refused" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752061 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-0ZC7xQ8Eu0: Connection refused (affects: 12) (dups: 12) (heat: 106)" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752061
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: Bug #752061 is private.
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752061 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-0ZC7xQ8Eu0: Connection refused (affects: 12) (dups: 12) (heat: 106)" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752061
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: additionally it looks like 'Connection refused' is translated
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ubot5: You've given me 12 commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 5 minutes.
<ubot5> ubot4: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: oh jeeze.  U broke something
<RedSingularity> lol
<bdmurray> hggdh: who do we need to talk to?
<charlie-tca> so, what the hell is wrong with the bot today?
<charlie-tca> tsimpson
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: because there are 2 I think they got in a loop
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops
<roadmr> that was awesome!!
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: so would I leave out that temp file in the future?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: right I'll finish fixing it once I fix the bots
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ok and what did you mean with the connection refused?
 * hggdh goes reading the backlog
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: I think you are right. I recall tsimpson saying if ubot2 showed back up, kick out ubot4, so apparently two bots are a bad thing
<hggdh> bdmurray: about both ubots?
<hggdh> heh, faster than I am, as usual
<bdmurray> Well I had a head start ;-)
<hggdh> oh boy, this sort of resembles the very first boot loop in history -- early arpanet
<hggdh> bot loop, actually
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: oh the connection refused was part of the /tmp folder?
<bdmurray>  /tmp/dbus-0ZC7xQ8Eu0 that is a temporary file
<bdmurray> and then : Connection refused is translated
<bdmurray> so I'm ending the pattern at dbus-
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: there is a new version of test-local that checks all the duplicates of a bug and this is how I found this
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: /test-local is in the ubuntu-bugpatterns folder correct?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: right
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ok.  I still need to make that slight adjustment to test-local on my system since I have 10.04.  That wont effect it in any way?
<bdmurray> I don't think so
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: the match = report.search_bug_patterns('bugpatterns.xml') has to be changed to match = report.search_bug_patterns('.') on my system.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: but ok.  I will keep an eye out for those /tmp situations and leave that part out.
<nigelb> bdmurray: Did you see my branch from yesterday? Its working \o/ I'm writing tests today :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: that's great!
<nigelb> :)
<bdmurray> Ursinha: it seems to might that powernap could use an apport package hook
<Ursinha> bdmurray, cool, I'll look
<bdmurray> there are some powernap log files in /var/log/
<Ursinha> bdmurray, I didn't have it installed here, so I installed and am producing logs :)
<charlie-tca> QA meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<lgp171188> Hi, I want to report a bug against the unity lens for thunderbird that displays the unread email count. Which package should I report it against?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> apport-bug thunderbird
<lgp171188> chrisccoulson: Are you sure it is thunderbird? Thunderbird correctly shows the email count but the lens doesn't. Shouldn't it be the unity lens that does this job?
<chrisccoulson> huh, there shouldn't be a count in the lens, and never has been
<chrisccoulson> there is a count on the launcher
<chrisccoulson> if there isn't one, then you're missing some packages
<lgp171188> chrisccoulson: Oops, I messed up the terminology. The icon corresponding to the active instance of thunderbird on the unity menu, shows the count, but the count is wrong. So should the bug be raised against thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> define "wrong"
<chrisccoulson> what do you think it should be showing?
<lgp171188> I have had 1 unread email in thunderbird. So I clicked on the icon and read the email. But the unread count in the icon in unity menu still shows 1 unread item.
<lgp171188> So I want to report a bug for that.
<chrisccoulson> what does the messaging menu say?
<lgp171188> chrisccoulson: Actually I took a screenshot of the icon in the launcher (with 1 unread mail) and the open thunderbird window (showing no unread emails) and restarted thunderbird immediately without checking the messaging menu. After restart the count is shown correctly and am unable to reproduce it for now. So I guess I will have to wait till I can reproduce it before reporting a bug. Thanks for the help.
<lgp171188> chrisccoulson: I was able to reproduce it. The messaging menu and the icon in the launcher show the same erroneous unread count. Thunderbird shows the correct one though.
<lgp171188> oops, looks like I found another bug that it is not possible to take a screenshot when the messaging menu is open. ok let me file the bugs. Thanks.
<lgp171188> chrisccoulson: Since both messaging menu and the icon in the launcher show the wrong count, should the bug still be raised against thunderbird package instead of unity/indicator-applet?
<ksknightmare> i have a noob question. i want to apply for a mentor. but i dont know how to edit my ubuntu wiki page..
<trinikrono> alo ksknightmare you made the page already?
<ksknightmare> no, how do i do that? ive never messed around editing wikis before
<trinikrono> i believe you just go on wiki.ubuntu.com/<launchpadid>
<trinikrono> then click edit towards the top
<trinikrono> like mine is wiki.ubuntu.com/trinikrono
<ksknightmare> ok, i found it, it says create new page. thank you!
<trinikrono> can someone look at bug 846367 for me please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 846367 in totem (Ubuntu) "When opening a directory with totem, video files are added to the playlist but some of them won't play (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846367
<trinikrono> i got the reporter to collect apport info and a log but i dont understand it
<bdmurray> that's weird I changed by desktop background, lock the screen and at the unlock screen dialog see old wallpaper
<bdmurray> any firefox-lp-improvements users around?
<charlie-tca> I use them as the firefox extension, but it quit working in Oneiric again
<bdmurray> are you sure about?
<bdmurray> that
<bdmurray> bah - are you sure about that charlie-tca?
<charlie-tca> let me check to make sure
<bdmurray> you might want to install the latest too
<charlie-tca> firefox-launchpad-plugin?
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: no - https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<bdmurray> firefox-lp-improvements
<charlie-tca> I got that installed too, according to Synaptic
<bdmurray> which version?
<bdmurray> well I just uploaded a brand new version with a buttontags working again
<charlie-tca> 0.99.83-0ubuntu1-ppa1
<bdmurray> that should work and .84 will have buttontagging working
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<bdmurray> I was looking for a tester for the tagging thing as it has worked intermittently for me
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-15
<baskak> hi, i'd like to file a bug about oneiric hanging after the computer is left running overnight. no idea what package and if there's any similar bug - don't really know what keywords use to search to make it sensible
<drussell> baskak: hmm do you have another machine you can use?
<drussell> baskak: if so, ssh into the crashing one, and tail a few of the logs
<drussell> baskak: that way when it crashes you'll have something that might give you an idea as to what's happening
<baskak> drussell: thanks, i have another, but it's win xp. can you direct me to some guide how to do it? and, is it meant to monitor the state of the crashing machine all the time?
<drussell> baskak: you can use "putty" which is a ssh terminal for windows
<drussell> baskak: and then run something like "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<baskak> drussell: thanks. i will check it.
<drussell> baskak: you probably want to monitor /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<baskak> drussell: will it give more than it is logged there now after "elephants" reset?
<drussell> baskak: no, but it'll allow you to see whats happening at the moment that it crashes/locks up
<drussell> baskak: but if you're logged in you may find that it's only the display that's frozen, not the whole machine for example
<baskak> drussell: by "see" you mean observing it live? i can't really do it. it's a question of many hours
<drussell> baskak: you'll also be able to look at the putty terminal in the morning after the machine has crashed
<baskak> drussell: i suspect it might be display only. i will try it.
<drussell> baskak: best of luck
<drussell> baskak: if it's just the display, take a look at  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drussell> baskak: or rather Xorg.0.log.old for the previous session (probably the one that crashed)
<baskak> drussell: i had to reboot the computer, so i lost the log. however, it might be that the reason i hhad to reboot, general slowing down and choppy display, is related. does the current log tell you something? the previous one seemed to end similarly, at the line similar to 1072. http://paste.ubuntu.com/689904/
<drussell> baskak: hmm, not really, or at least not to me... how about the other logs? syslog (or possibly syslog.1)
<drussell> baskak: and dmesg (or dmesg.0)
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 839584 with me?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839584 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.242 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems with unity-2d (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839584
<mvo> bdmurray: that one looks like a ordering bug :/ I hope I will be able to reproduce, there is some code in apt-experimental that should fix those once and for all
<bdmurray> mvo: okay how can you tell it is an ordering bug?  I also found bug 850049
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850049 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.242 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: dependency problems libatk-adaptor (affects: 5) (dups: 4) (heat: 38)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850049
<mvo> bdmurray: if dpkg complains and there is no other issue (that seems to be the case) then I don't see what else it could be, we can ask for the /var/log/dpkg.log file to be certain
<bdmurray> Okay, thanks
<baskak> drussell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/690065/ syslog.1 that ends on 8:15 am today, therefore after the previous Xord.0.log (ca. 1:30 am) but before i approached the computer in the morning. ps. sorry for gaps in correspondence.
<drussell> baskak: ahh that's bad....
<drussell> baskak: the out of memory killer is firing, and killing stuff off to try and save the system
<drussell> baskak: the most I can suggest for now is raising a bug explaining what's going on, and attaching that log file
<baskak> drussell: actually it's *not* oneiric-specific
<baskak> drussell: but it's ubuntu-specific since some time ago. there's not much memory, 1gb, but it should work on swap, shouldn't it
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> debian bug #626790
<ubot4> Debian bug 626790 in openswan-modules-dkms "openswan-modules-dkms: Kernel modules doesn't compile" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/626790
<bdmurray> cyphermox: I'ved updated bug 799937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799937 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "unable to connect to a WPA PSK network (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799937
<AlanBell> that affects Ubuntu natty and Oneiric, openswan-modules-dkms just doesn't work
<AlanBell> there is a patch on the debian bug, can we do something with it to make it work or do we have to wait for someone to do something in debian first?
<baskak> drussell: what package should be pointed out? kernel?
<cyphermox> bdmurray: oh, very interesting, thanks
<cyphermox> this I have a setup I can test with
<bdmurray> cyphermox: okay cool
<baskak> drussell: i filed as kernel=related. and btw.: what should i do if bugs i submitted get no follow-up at all?
<ksknightmare> can someone look at bug 850923
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850923 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Two-finger scrolling is off by default (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850923
<ksknightmare> i feel like this shouldnt be an actual bug, its just loading the default action
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-16
<trinikrono> hey bugsquad i have a bug 315988
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 315988 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "CheckGMail doesn't save password (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315988
<trinikrono> lol what happens is that it started back happening
<trinikrono> should i close this bug and create a new one
<trinikrono> or go ahead and triage this old one
<Exodus> trinikrono, let me install and verify for you?
<trinikrono> ok great
<trinikrono> i am wondering about the triage process though
<Exodus> that is built on perl
<trinikrono> yes
<Exodus> Does it through any debug information?
<Exodus> trinikrono, doesn't even work for me
<trinikrono> only the line when you run from terminal
<Exodus> trinikrono, didn't google recently move to OAUTH for all it's services? maybe this checkgmail isn't using it
<trinikrono> i found a report on the upstream already
<trinikrono> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=3406322&group_id=137480&atid=738663
<trinikrono> it has a patch too
<trinikrono> and it is working i tested it already
<ubot4> trinikrono: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Sourceforge instance at 0x4306290> bug 3406322 not found
<trinikrono> my question was if to use this old report which about something else
<trinikrono> or to make a new one
<Exodus> Error: 401 Unauthorised
<trinikrono> also i checked the debian tracker but no one reported any bug like this
<trinikrono> so i am just wondering what to do with this report, as you can see the reporter opened a bug i closed already
<Exodus> i keep getting that
<Exodus> checkgmail -v
<trinikrono> just patch it
<trinikrono> from the sourceforge bug
<Exodus> With that patch it's working
<trinikrono> yes
<Exodus> you were referring to the saved password
<Exodus> Quit and reopen?
<trinikrono> i was speaking about the bug report in launchpad itself
<trinikrono> if to work on that old one
<trinikrono> or make a new one
<Exodus> well yes, that should fix it
<Exodus> although it needs triaging
<trinikrono> well that is what i am trying to do here
<Exodus> The actual problem described is wrong
<Exodus> It does not do that for me
<Exodus> Because the field is never blank
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: I would suggest closing that old report and opening a new one due to the changes in the applications
<Exodus> +1
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: thank you
<Exodus> and get that patch linked in the new ticket
<trinikrono> yes
<charlie-tca> yes, please do add the patch
<trinikrono> well its on the upstream tracker
<charlie-tca> and have Exodus confirm that the patch works to fix the issue
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: what do you think about a title
<Exodus> trinikrono, link me the new bug and i'll be happy to confirm
<charlie-tca> Is it the same? checkgmail does not save password ?
<trinikrono> nope
<trinikrono> its broken
<trinikrono> broken since today (fix attached)
<charlie-tca> sorry, really tired and missed half the discussion
<trinikrono> thats the title from the sourceforge tracker
<Exodus> the former bug is invalid now
<trinikrono> thing is i am not seeing it in debian as yet
<trinikrono> o.o
<charlie-tca> broken how?
<charlie-tca> It doesn't have to exist in debian, it exists in Ubuntu
<trinikrono> 1sec
<Exodus> they can get it from Ubuntu
<trinikrono> it says on the terminal
<trinikrono> Unable to find gmail_ik ... full message text won't work :(
<trinikrono> and does not login
<trinikrono> so it does not work totally
<charlie-tca> checkgmail does not login
<charlie-tca> checkgmail does not login; can't find gmail_ik
<trinikrono> i am thinking to login under oneiric and report it
<charlie-tca> What are you logged into now?
<trinikrono> lucid
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I would go either natty or oneiric
<charlie-tca> but you can also add a comment that it is still valid in Oneiric, too
<trinikrono> well if i report it in oneiric that should cover everybody
<charlie-tca> With the patch, if it can get pushed in, it could be fixed in Oneiric, and then SRU'd to lucid
<Exodus> I'm reporting from Oneiric
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: what about debian?
<trinikrono> hggh recommened i look at them since they seem to be more active than the upstream project
<charlie-tca> what about it? You can forward the upstream if you want to, but get it reported and triaged in Ubuntu to get it fixed
<charlie-tca> Don't send it straight to sourceforge, instead upstream it to debian
<trinikrono> its in sourceforge already
<charlie-tca> but it won't make oneiric then, it might make it into P
<charlie-tca> It is usually better to upstream to debian, if they are active in the app. Debian maintainer will then forward it to the actual source
<charlie-tca> so, one of you report it, one of you triage it, then forward it to Debian
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: can i ask how does a bug get fixed after we triage something?
<trinikrono> i realised in some cases thats why its better to report to debian
<charlie-tca> If it has a patch, the debian maintainer decides whether or not to apply the patch at that level. If they don't use it, Ubuntu devs can apply it for us only
<charlie-tca> If it doesn' t go to debian, Ubuntu devs apply the patch locally.
<trinikrono> but its better to check debian first?
<charlie-tca> It is more work if the patch is local only
<trinikrono> ok
<charlie-tca> It is better to upstream the bug to debian
<trinikrono> err that would mean to report it from debian also
<charlie-tca> Many times the Debian maintainer and the Ubuntu developer are the same person
<trinikrono> ok
<charlie-tca> no, it means sending the report to them
<trinikrono> so i can open a bug report and just put a link to he ubuntu bug?
<charlie-tca> Like this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream
<charlie-tca> usually you just copy the ubuntu report to an email to debian bug reporting
<trinikrono> submit@bugs.debian.org
<trinikrono> and do that after i make the report
<trinikrono> Exodus: you said you was using oneiric to test the checkgmail package?
<trinikrono> i patch the file, now it wont show on the screen with unity 2d lol!
<trinikrono> and it said 401 unauthorised
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: ping
<trinikrono> well i guess thats something to report lol
<Exodus> trinikrono, yes
<Exodus> trinikrono, I applied the patch and it's working in oneiric
<trinikrono> Exodus: are you using unity?
<Exodus> trinikrono, gnome-shell
<Exodus> trinikrono, let me test in Unity
<trinikrono> teehee
<trinikrono> well do i have a suprise for you
<trinikrono> thats two more bugs to file
<Exodus> trinikrono, it doesn't show on Unity heh, although that's not exactly a bug, it's a feature
<Exodus> I mean there's nothing wrong with the app, it's just a gnome app, not a Unity app (so to speak)
<Exodus> gnome-shell is more compatible with gnome classic than Unity is
<Exodus> In that sense gnome-shell docks it properly but Unity doesn't.
<Exodus> It's still running, just doesn't show anywhere.
<Exodus> Report it, I'll confirm
<trinikrono> Exodus: lol i am trying to see if i can whitelist it but
<Exodus> Although this should get to upstream
<trinikrono> which one its totally not working in unity
<Exodus> And it's an effort they have to do to make it work with Unity
<trinikrono> even with the patch
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> its a lucky thing you had gnome shell installed Exodus
<Exodus> Yeah heh
<Exodus> trinikrono, what's your launchpad profile? I have to go, I'll look for the bugs in your profile to confirm later.
<trinikrono> i think i have a way to work it, give me a few i think we have two bugs to triage
<trinikrono> ~trinikrono
<Exodus> roger
<trinikrono> https://launchpad.net/%7Etrinikrono
<Exodus> kk, bbl
 * Exodus cheers
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: bug 851553 and bug 851556 so i think that is enough reporting for tonight ill be off too bed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851553 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail does not login: Unable to find gmail_ik (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851553
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851556 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "Checkgmail does not work with unity panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851556
<bullgard4> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bugs writes: "59 New bugs" and "90 Open bugs". What are "new bugs"?
<bullgard4> [solved]
<sense> hello everyone
<nigelb> sense: \o/
<nigelb> sense: How are you?
<sense> hello nigelb!
<sense> I'm fine, just finished my second week at university.
<sense> nigelb: How have you been?
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> Pretty good as well, though temporarily ill.
<SwitchDK> Hi ubuntu-bugs, i was hoping somebody could spare a moment to help me with the HowToTriage page.
<SwitchDK> i'm a very new member and wanted to learn more about the search function (advanced) which is referred to in the HowTo
<SwitchDK> but (slightly embarrassing) I am unable to find the Advanced Search functionality
<SwitchDK> would somebody be able to give me some hints on how to find it
<roadmr> SwitchDK: go to a particular package, e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/
<roadmr> SwitchDK: "Advanced search" will be right there under the search field
<roadmr> SwitchDK: this also works for a project, for instance to search bugs in Ubuntu as a whole: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<SwitchDK> aha, i get it now. many thanks for taking the time to answer imy question.
<ashams> join ubuntu-dev
<SwitchDK> my*
<ashams> sorry ;)
<ashams> join ubuntu-beginners-dev
<ashams> oh no!
<ashams> now it worked :)
<hggdh> ashams: you are forgetting (1) to start with '/'; (2) the hash on the channel name: /join #ubuntu-dev
<ashams> hggdh: thanks man i did forget the '/' twice, abut the # chatzilla fixes handles it :)
<ashams> handles* (it seems to be the typo day)
<hggdh> heh. Welcome to may normal day -- type and dyslexia
<hggdh> typo
<ashams> yeah I can see that :P
<davmor2> hggdh: I just thank god for spell check
<hggdh> :-)
<ashams> you even made a typo in the word typo itself, that's terrific
<ashams> :P
<hggdh> davmor2: I still have to set it up for me, on weechat
<hggdh> ashams: well, it drives the point quite well
<hggdh> :-)
<ashams> :)
<davmor2> hggdh: I just use xchat :D
<hggdh> xchat is my fallback, if weechat misbehaves (quite possible, given that I am running git head
<ashams> )
<bil21al> in which pakage should we report the bug  of ALL SETTING??
<hggdh> bil21al: what is "ALL SETTING"?
<bil21al> i think this bug is dead  +bug/137688
<charlie-tca> bug 137688
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 137688 in xchat (Ubuntu) "xchat doesn't remember "minimize to tray" setting (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/137688
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> bil21al: why do you think 137688 is dead?
<bil21al> charlie-tca it is reported about in 2007 and its not fixed till now
<bil21al> i think no body is working on it
<charlie-tca> That doesn't make a bug invalid. According the launchpad, a user confirmed it still doesn't work in Oneiric. That makes it valid
<charlie-tca> If you have the ability, feel free to fix it
<charlie-tca> But no bug becomes invalid because it is old.
<charlie-tca> There are still bugs from 2005 that are valid
<micahg> they just become more distinguished as they age :P
<bil21al> hmmm ok
<hggdh> like wisky
<bil21al> hmm
<charlie-tca> and people
<bil21al> charlie-tca: i will fix it but unfortuantly i am not a programmer so but i will be so when i will be a programmer than i will.
<charlie-tca> There has always been more bugs than developers. They must fix the most important bugs first.
<hggdh> bil21al: most bugs will have noboy working on them -- there are a total of ~ 800k bugs, and there are *NOT* 800k developers. Not even near... but the bug still exists. We do not close bugs because nobody is working on them
<hggdh> charlie-tca: heh. we are in sync, it seems :-)
<charlie-tca> hggdh: great minds...
<hggdh> and all that ;-)
<bil21al> hmmm ok hggdh thanks for increasing my info i didnt knew that
<hggdh> charlie-tca: also, I guess I would be rather distinguished...
<hggdh> bil21al: our pleasure
<charlie-tca> distinguished is very good :)
<micahg> hggdh: Ubuntu only has ~92k open :)
<charlie-tca> still don't have that many developers, though ;)
<hggdh> micahg: oh, we are doing much better then! ;-) but, to be picky, I stated a "total of 800k", did not state they would be open
<micahg> hggdh: still, I'd say Ubuntu only has ~500k of those
<charlie-tca> doesn't 851??? mean at least 851000 now?
<micahg> charlie-tca: yes, but that's in all of launchpad which has thousands of projects in addition to Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Oh, I thought each project started at 1, but I guess they don't.
<micahg> charlie-tca: nope, single bug database for everything, that's why you can have multiple project/distro tasks on a bug
<charlie-tca> I am still learning :)
<micahg> charlie-tca: we all are :)
<bil21al> charlie-tca can u plzz tel me in which pakage should i report this bug
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/852137?comments=all
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852137 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one icon shown two times in system settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bil21al> any body !!
<charlie-tca> It is already reported against unity
<charlie-tca> hggdh: problem with omer26, I think. Please take a look at the comment on bug 852137
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852137 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu one icon shown two times in system settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852137
<charlie-tca> bil21al: working on it
<bil21al> ok
<charlie-tca> hggdh: actually, om26er
<hggdh> weird, why did he do it?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, but a bug is not invalid for wrong package, is it?
<hggdh> bil21al: I would start by reporting it against ubuntu-one
<hggdh> charlie-tca: not at all, the package should be adjusted as needed
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> bil21al: will take care of it. I reopened the bug for you
<bil21al> thank you bro charlie-tca
<hggdh> omer is not online anymore. I will ask him, when I find him, why did he do it
<charlie-tca> Thank you.
<charlie-tca> reassigned to ubuntuone-control-panel
<hggdh> charlie-tca: thank *you*, distinguished sir
<charlie-tca> You are most welcome, sir.
<bil21al> thank you both of you sir
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: modified your latest pattern to not match on a specific line number
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: which number?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns/revision/350
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: I used \d+ there instead of a specific line number
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: what does that d+ do?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: matches any digit one or more times
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ok and that needs to be escaped I assume?
<RedSingularity> i see the '\' there.
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: no the \ makes d a special character
<bdmurray> d is generally just a d
<bdmurray> but with the \ in front of it it becomes any digit
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ahh ok i see.  Very good.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-17
<macer1> Hi :)
<macer1> I have a small question. Is Ubuntu Members team member of Bug Control?
<RedSingularity> macer1: Do you mean is Ubuntu Members a part of Bug Control?  As in, can they exercise bug control privileges?
<macer1> I mean; if joining Ubu Members gives bug control privileges.
<RedSingularity> macer1: nope
<macer1> OK, thanks.
<RedSingularity> separate teams
<RedSingularity> No prob :)
<macer1> I am now i bugsquad and i hope to join bugcontrol in the future :)
<macer1> *I am now in
<RedSingularity> macer1: well you started in the correct place.  Keep at it and you will get into -control before you know it ;)
<macer1> cool :D
<macer1> is there a period of time I must be in bug squad, to join bugcontrol? Of coures not counting other requirements listed on wiki page ;)
<RedSingularity> macer1: there is no real time requirement.  Send in an application when you feel you have the experience.  Just have those 5 bugs that you triaged ready to show.  Triage some bugs and then pick what you think are your 5 best ones.  Use those in your application.
<macer1> OK
<macer1> But can bugsquaders triage a bug?
<RedSingularity> You can triage it but cannot mark it 'triaged' or change its importance.  You will need to ask a bug control person to do that for you.
<macer1> OK, and then I say importance and bugcontrol person do it for me, yes?
<RedSingularity> Yes.  If the bug control member agrees on your importance rating they will mark it for you.
<macer1> OK, thanks. I am now going sleep :D it is 04:39 am in my timezone :D
<RedSingularity> Good night then :)
<macer1> :)
<Hew> bdmurray_, hggdh, ogasawara, could I please get my ubuntu-bugcontrol membership renewed?
<ogasawara> Hew: sure, what's your launchpad id?
<Hew> ogasawara, launchpad.net/~hew
<ogasawara> Hew: done
<Hew> thanks ogasawara
<jtaylor> anyone aware of other packages affected by this: bug 851383
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851383 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "geany crashed when trying to open a second file (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851383
<jtaylor> crash in gtk 2 packages when opening two files after each other with the file choser
<jtaylor> it does not seem to affect all, maybe geany does some strange stuff :/
<jtaylor> brb 10 min
<EgyParadox> I need to ask something concerning bugs submission
<ashams> EgyParadox: hey man, just put your question :)
<EgyParadox> concerning bug reports
<EgyParadox> if the bug summary is not exactly as existing bugs
<EgyParadox> should I still report it?
<ashams> EgyParadox: How can be? the summary is part of the bug description
<ashams> how come it can be different
<EgyParadox> they are similar but not exact
<ashams> It's ok
<ashams> a bug triagger will enhance it
<ashams> don't worry
<ashams> just try to make it clear as much as you can in the description
<ashams> :)
<[Relic]> Is a recently release mouse not cooperating with normal mouse drivers fall under bugs or is there some sort of dev place for that type of thing?
<penguin42> it's a bug
<penguin42> define not cooperating?
<[Relic]> bouncing to the center left of the screen when you press a button
<penguin42> huh very odd
<[Relic]> very hard to shut down most stuff, but on others like x chat works fine, but it isn't even identified in lomoco(sp?) since it came out at last week
<[Relic]> logitech g300
<penguin42> it's very very rare to have compatibility issues with mice
<[Relic]> just figured since it was released only a week ago and hit has the very high speed polling? it would be a few days before good compatibility, and I tried 2 different ones
<penguin42> is there anything unusual/special features on the mouse?
<[Relic]> yes, 9 buttons, very high report rate 500/sec, 1000/sec and some internal memory to do different set ups (windows xp/vista/7 config program to set them up differently)
<penguin42> ah
 * penguin42 suspects the 9 buttons is freaking something out
<[Relic]> works fine in windows, but the the ID isn't in any linux program I have tested to figure out the problem so far
<penguin42> [Relic]: I'm not aware of many places that have lists of mice, I guess there probably are some somewhere
<penguin42> [Relic]: What is the model of mouse; lsusb should show you an ID as well
<[Relic]> logitech model g300, and don'thave it plugged in right now, but it came up logitech with the internal ID number when I did have it plugged in
<[Relic]> no problems with plugging it back in to get data but I would want to know all the info I should look at
<[Relic]> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 046d:c246 Logitech, Inc.
<penguin42> right, ok, so report the bug 1st
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 28 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 939) (dups: 2) (heat: 4460)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<penguin42> bad bot!
<penguin42> [Relic]: ubuntu-bug and just go through the questions, hopefully it will collect all the logs
<[Relic]> ok
<[Relic]> I'll reboot with only the logitech one installed then do that in a few minutes
<[Relic]> Thanks for all the help
<penguin42> np, give the bug number here as well, if I'm still around I'll check it has everything
<[Relic]> probably be about 30mins or so, since I had started a download before I started looking for answers again today
<penguin42> [Relic]: If you get the chance to try the Oneiric beta it might eb worth a try
<[Relic]> downloading the 11.04 ISO to test a clean version
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-18
<[Relic]> couldn't get the boot cd to load the try it for ubuntu, but the same mouse problem was there so that might have been it
<Laibsch1> what package is likely responsible if a QT application cannot be maximized on a netbook?
<macer1> compiz|metacity or libqt4
<Laibsch> thanks. how do I find out which one of the three?
<Laibsch> I have several programs that don't maximize and I suspect that the minimum of at least one of the dimensions being greater than what's available is the cause of the failure to maximize
<macer1> do you use compiz?
<Exodus> Laibsch, you can program a Qt app's maximum size
<Exodus> Laibsch, what applications do you speak of?
<Laibsch> I'm not sure I use compiz.  I think I don't (ps faux|grep -i compiz returns nothing).  One of the affected programs is twinkle -> bug 241632
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 241632 in twinkle (Ubuntu) "Twinkle main window too large for display (heat: 4)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241632
<Laibsch> subdownloader is another (I'd have to check if that one is using QT or GTK)
<Laibsch> those are the two I now remember off the top of my head
<Laibsch> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256769 seems similar and would confirm my suspicion
<ubot4> KDE bug 256769 in general "Cannot maximize kMyMoney4 on netbook with Status bar and/or Tool bar enabled" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Laibsch> KDE bug 256769
<Laibsch> KDE bug 256768
<ubot4> KDE bug 256768 in general "Akregator crashed wher add RSS feed" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256768
<Laibsch> nifty! ;-)
<Laibsch> macer1, Exodus: see answer to your questions above
<macer1> oh sorry, message does not showed me if you does not use my nick name :P
<macer1> I think it is just Qt bug
<Laibsch> I think it's probably a program bug, using up too much space, greater than 1024*600
<Laibsch> and then the window cannot be maximized
<Laibsch> that's my current suspicion
<macer1> I think it is best to just report a bug to program it affects, and developers will look or it affects qt, kwin, metacity or something else.
<macer1> Wait, you are using KDE?
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> I'm using UNE which is based off gnome
<macer1> There is no UNE now...are you using lucid?
<Laibsch> and these programs are little used so getting as much information as possible (patch would be nice) is going to be crucial, I think
<Laibsch> yes, lucid
<Laibsch> and lucid is still very much supported
<Laibsch> what I've seen of unity sucks, but that's offT ;)
<macer1> Maybe it is because of old packages in lts...
<macer1> like old qt, old kde, old everything :P
<Laibsch> feel free to test in oneiric or later is my usual answer ;-)  If it's still the same bug, good, if the bug has been fixed in the meantime, good as well
<iceroot> hi
<Exodus> Laibsch, I've gotten those errors myself. There are a lot of applications that have their minimum size too big for netbooks.
<Laibsch> Exodus: I think those are valid bug reports
<iceroot> if i want to create a debdiff i must write a changelog-entry. all the websites say to use my ubuntu-maintainer-address. i am no maintainer and dont have a ubuntu-address. is it common to use my normal name + mailadress for the debdiff? or do only maintainer posts debdiff to launchpad?
<Exodus> Laibsch, they are, although upstream should be informed.
<Laibsch> iceroot: your normal address is fine
<iceroot> on debian i saw something like * Non_maintainer Upload \n *fixes foobar
<iceroot> Laibsch: ok
<Laibsch> iceroot: NMU is different, don't worry about that
<Laibsch> Exodus: I fully agree.  Did you make a report for those apps?
<iceroot> Laibsch: ok, thank you, thenn i will create a debdiff and post it
<Laibsch> iceroot: bug #?  I'd like to make sure the next steps proceed smoothly
<iceroot> Laibsch: let me search it
<Exodus> Laibsch, I don't actually have a netbook, it was in a global jam for a previous year. I believe the netbook owner reported it. Not sure though.
<iceroot> Laibsch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwalletcli/+bug/802274
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802274 in kwalletcli (Ubuntu) "Security issue in kwalletcli_getpin(1): tty I/O now properly disables echoing input when asking for a passphrase is not fixed (affects: 1) (heat: 128)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Laibsch> iceroot: let me know when you have attached the debdiff.
<iceroot> the next problem is i only have 11.10 but the bug is for 11.04, so i guess i have to use a 11.04 environment to build the patch correctly
<iceroot> so build the deb correcty
<iceroot> s/so/to ...
<Laibsch> iceroot: pbuilder-dist and pull-lp-source are commands you want to look into
<Laibsch> "pbuilder-dist maverick create"
<Laibsch> "pull-lp-source $blahpackage maverick"
<iceroot> natty :)
<Laibsch> whatever
<Laibsch> I'm sure you get the picture :-p
<iceroot> of course :) thank you
<Laibsch> I'm a VERY slow adopter
<Laibsch> I experience too many bugs already, I don't always need the latest &greatest new bugs :-p
<iceroot> because of the bugs i am using 11.10 because its fun for me to open bugs and when possible to write patches which is more often in unstable then in stable :)
<Laibsch> does 1024*600 resolution have a name?
<Exodus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphic_display_resolutions
<trinikrono> Exodus: !
<Laibsch> thanks, just found it ;-)
<Exodus> WSVGA
<Laibsch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Vector_Video_Standards2.svg
<Exodus> trinikrono, hey, I updated the bugs you submitted :D
<trinikrono> bug 851553 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851553 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail does not login: Unable to find gmail_ik (affects: 1) (heat: 272)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851553
<Exodus> trinikrono, yes, confirmed it at least
<trinikrono> https://launchpad.net/bugs/851556
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851556 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) "Checkgmail does not work with unity panel (affects: 1) (heat: 270)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trinikrono> this one also Exodus i wonder how come i did not get any emails as yet
<Exodus> Did that one too
<trinikrono> you see i was able to get it running in unity :D
<Exodus> No clue, maybe cause I did it like an hour ago?
<trinikrono> with the gconf thing
<trinikrono> i now came back in lucid i was in oneiric to do the testing
<Exodus> trinikrono, yeah, it actually runs, but it doesn't show for normal users :P
<Exodus> dconf hacking
<Laibsch> Exodus: just stumbled back on another maximize-bug: sqliteman bug 850903
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850903 in sqliteman (Ubuntu) "window doesn't maximize (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850903
<macer1> kde bug 1
<macer1> (just testing if ubottu can display this)
<Laibsch> macer1: yes, it can
<Laibsch> at least it worked for me 30 minutes ago
<Laibsch> KDE bug 123456
<ubot4> KDE bug 123456 in general "amaroK mis-detects some albums as compilations when actually they're just "artist1 featuring artist2"" [Wishlist,Resolved: later] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=123456
<macer1> kde bug 111111
<ubot4> KDE bug 111111 in general "apply to all plots in x-axis tab also applies range settings " [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111111
<macer1> kde bug 2
<Laibsch> hehe, you're try them all now? ;-)
<macer1> oh there is no #1 bug :(
<Laibsch> +gonna
<Laibsch> any objections to setting bug 535398 to opinion?  I'm afraid, that one is wontfix
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 535398 in maximus (Ubuntu) "openoffice find and replace window maximized (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535398
<charlie-tca> Why not invalid? openoffice is not going to fix things, and UNE is a dead project, isn't it?
<macer1> so invalid or wontfix :P?
<Laibsch> well, I set it to opinion because I think the window should not be maximized
<charlie-tca> I don't find much reason to clutter with opinions when it is not going to ever change, anyway.
<Laibsch> it's not really invalid, but it works as designed
<Laibsch> anyhow, it's closed
<Laibsch> UNE is no longer worked on, that's right, but as long as lucid is alive, the packages are also supported
 * Laibsch takes LTS seriously
<Laibsch> the search and replace window is essentially pretty useless when maximized
<Exodus> macer1, there is actually a #1 bug. It was filed by Mark Shuttleworth
<Exodus> macer1, it's quite funny.
<macer1> Exodus, i know that i was talking about kde bug #1
<penguin42> what's the story on Openoffice.org bugs in Lucid? As far as I can tell all the oo.o bugs have just been closed as 'reopen them in libreoffice' - but what about Lucid?
<charlie-tca> You would have to ask the person doing it.
<charlie-tca> I lost that battle
 * penguin42 might ask on bug-control
<[Relic]> me thinks I found the mouse problem it also registers as a kbd device
<[Relic]> it fails on both ubuntu and kubuntu so which place do I put the bug
<penguin42> [Relic]: run ubuntu-bug xorg  I think
<[Relic]> that doesn't work
<[Relic]> just complains about nvidia drivers and how I should uninstall them, absolutely nothing about input devices in that program at all
<penguin42> [Relic]: Try ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-input-evdev
 * penguin42 goes to get food
<[Relic]> nope, uninstall nvidia drivers to see if they are the problem
<penguin42> Oh that's #8!$ annoying
<micahg> penguin42: that was Sweetshark
<penguin42> sweetshark?
<micahg> penguin42: AIUI, it was low/wishlist bugs that would *supposedly* never be fixed in the stable release
<penguin42> ah
<micahg> penguin42: he works on libreoffice in Ubuntu
<penguin42> micahg: Ah ok
<penguin42> to be fair the one I was thinking of was marked low (although it is a real real pain in environments when interacting with users of ppt)
<micahg> penguin42: if you have a debdiff approved by someone, you can still get fixes in
<micahg> s/someone/ubuntu-sru
<penguin42> micahg: No, I once looked at the inside of OO.o and ran away screaming
<micahg> heh, that's what people say about Mozilla stuff as well :)
<[Relic]> so what url to put a new bug in?  the ubuntu-bug thing keeps giving bad or stupid results
<dtchen> [Relic]: would you rephrase the question, please? I'm missing context.
<Laibsch> anybody have a script to mass-close bugs in a certain project?
<[Relic]> direct URL for the ubuntu bug tracker currently used
<Exodus> Laibsch, that is quite delicate isn't it?
<Laibsch> not if it concerns bugs that definitely only affect jaunty ;-)
<Exodus> [Relic], are you referring to the ubuntu-bug app opening instead of a web page?
<[Relic]> the ubuntu-bug thing keeps giving bad or stupid results; and therefore is completely useless
<charlie-tca> [Relic]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_at_Launchpad.net
<Exodus> [Relic], can you explain these results?
<[Relic]> uninstall nvidia drivers to see if they are the problem
<[Relic]> which has completely no releavnce to the mouse I would like to get working properly
<Exodus> both nvidia configuration and mouse configuration are in the same place
<Exodus> The X.org configuration
<Exodus> So, they are relevant.
<Exodus> [Relic], check out xorg.conf
<[Relic]> monitor nvidia device and screen
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-10
<lotuspsychje> howto fix this bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [Critical,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> it says xserver-xorg-driver-ati got fix released, how do i update this?
<xtalmath> reloaded in synaptic, marked all upgrades => lots of upgrades, but nvidia-current-updates will be removed and replaced with nouveau!? can I upgrade and keep nvidia proprietary driver instead of nouveau?
<hggdh> cyphermox: have you seen http://www.techdrivein.com/2012/09/slow-erratic-wifi-ubuntu1204-fixed.html ? This matches my son's experience
<cyphermox> hggdh: sadly, this blog post brings no information whatsoever
<cyphermox> hggdh: skimming quickly, I can't see what device was in use
<hggdh> cyphermox: I can get data from my son's system if you need. The post just shows the high-level issue, unfortunately
<cyphermox> if I was a betting man I'd say that guy uses either a broadcom device, or some older form of intel and is missing some updates
<hggdh> I am told that the issue pops up on switch to battery
<cyphermox> oh boy, this again :'(
<cyphermox> hggdh: as a good thing to test, you should try to verify if on battery setting powersave off for the device helps
<cyphermox> just a second, I'm trying to remember how to do that exactly :)
<cyphermox> hggdh: ah, /sbin/iwconfig eth1 power off, of course :)
<cyphermox> there used to be an evil script somewhere that would set power on when falling on battery
<cyphermox> it doesn't seem to be on quantal anymore though, and I think we dropped it before 12.04
<hggdh> the son is running precise
<hggdh> but how would setting power off help keep the connection on?
<cyphermox> hggdh: the setting is "power". but it really configures power saving
<cyphermox> power saving has been broken in the past and keeping connectins from being established
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> I will ask him to check on it
<cyphermox> it's just something to try so that we have a better idea what is broken
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> cyphermox: request sent; I will wait for his answer (he has a candidature exam tomorrow, and a paper to deliver by day after tomorrow, so it may be a while)
<cyphermox> sure. np
<Logan_> Can someone please make Bug 862950 public, assuming that it doesn't contain any private information?
<jtaylor> k
<jtaylor> done
<Logan_> jtaylor: Thanks. :)
<exodus> o/
<exodus> Anyone using quantal?
<exodus> I need help confirming a bug
<hggdh> exodus: shoot
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-11
<exodus> Windows resizing and moving belongs to which package? Xorg?
<exodus> I'm having issues resizing with the middle mouse button
<exodus> I want to report the bug but I'm wondering what to report it against.
<exodus> I would guess it's against xserver-xorg
<exodus> or xorg
<hggdh> cyphermox: I got a response from my son -- 12.04, wireless mishevaves when moving to battery: he says running 'iwconfig eth1 power off' after moving to battery makes the wireless work
<cyphermox> oh wow
<hggdh> it is a Broadcom 4313
<cyphermox> is that on a netbook, like the N100 or whatever it was?
<cyphermox> ah probably not then
<hggdh> it is a notebook indeed
<hggdh> netbook, sorry
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> well, there should be a bug filed for the kernel in this case
<hggdh> (I think, it is the machine he carries to the University)
<hggdh> will ask him to
<hggdh> cyphermox: merci beaucoup
<trench> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<trench> for quantal
<ogra_> missed to run apt-get update ?
<trench> got it after that
<hggdh> I just apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, and did not get it
<trench> on quantal?
<ogra_> same here
<hggdh> ogra_: guten tag, mein Herr
<ogra_> hallo carlos !
<hggdh> trench: indeed, on Quantal
<ogra_> :)
 * hggdh is getting polyglot
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<trench> |Fetched 3 177 B in 8s (369 B/s)
<trench> |Reading package lists... Done
<trench> just after that
<hggdh> trench: off the top of my head, I have no explanation. Have a look at /var/log/apt/terminal.log, and try to spot a previous message (perhaps on a different run)
<cyphermox> trench:  do you have ubuntu-archive-keyring installed?
<cyphermox> ah nevermind that's not the right name
<hggdh> ubuntu-keyring
<cyphermox> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> my pleasure, sir
<trench> |apt-cache search ubuntu | grep keyring
<trench> |ubuntu-extras-keyring - GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu extras archive
<trench> |ubuntu-keyring - GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu archive
<trench> |ubuntu-cloud-keyring - GnuPG keys of the Ubuntu Cloud Archive
<hggdh> er, dpkg -l ubuntu\*-keyring would be better
<trench> did a dpkg-reconfigure on all the keyring packages too
<trench> but don't see security in there
<trench> |gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<trench> |gpg: key FBB75451: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<trench> |gpg: key C0B21F32: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key (2012) <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<trench> |gpg: key EFE21092: "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>" not changed
<trench> hggdh: you have both quantal-security multiverse and quantal-security main restricted added right?
<hggdh> checking
<hggdh> I have security for main universe restricted multiverse
<trench> all 3 i mean yeah
<trench> doh
<hggdh> and there is http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<hggdh> but this does not explain why your key was set wrong
<smooth-texan> hola people
<smooth-texan> Bug #1047688
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047688 in grub2 "Boot fails on udev if USB devices are present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047688
<smooth-texan> should i have him post his /var/log/udev or should this be considered a support request?
<hggdh> smooth-texan: first question is why grub2 -- if udev is running, we are past grub
<hggdh> smooth-texan: resetting package to udev, and asking the OP to run 'apport-collect 1047688' may give us the data we need
<smooth-texan> ok, thanks hggdh, still learning here...
<hggdh> smooth-texan: we all started without knowing anything ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-12
<dglass> I'm working on a bug in package "wakeup" (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wakeup/+bug/935883). I've discovered that it is caused by python-evolution not depending on python-gnome2 (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-python-desktop/+bug/1041785).
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 935883 in wakeup "read_evolution.py crashed with AttributeError in __main__: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_all_objects'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dglass> Will this dependency be fixed in python-evolution, or should I add the python-gnome2 dependency to wakeup?
<micahg> seems like it should be fixed in python-evolution
<dglass> Okay, is there anyone I should subscribe to the python-evolution bug (LP: #1041785) to make this happen?
<micahg> sorry, I don't see that dependency in the old version
<dglass> yeah, for some reason it only becomes a problem in quantal
<micahg> when you say with previous version ,is that with the old package or on an old release?
<dglass> old release
<dglass> I'm running 11.10 on my computer,  no problem. Also, it's hasn't been reported as an issue in older releases
<dglass> In virtualbox running 12.10alpha3, the problem occurs
<dglass> and there are bugs reported about it
<dglass> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/gtg/+bug/865988
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 865988 in gtg "Gnome 3.2 issue: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'ICAL_STATUS_CONFIRMED'" [Medium,Fix released]
<micahg> sorry, in quantal it needs a rebuild for the new ecal stack
 * micahg has to run, will be back
<dglass> I apologize, but I don't know what that means, could you explain?
<dglass> okay
<dglass> thanks as always for the help
<micahg> dglass: it actually needs porting to the new ecal API, maybe ask in #ubuntu-desktop to see if anyone is working on it
<dglass> so why does installing python-gnome2 seem to fix the issue?
<micahg> my guess would be it links to the newer ecal  library and supersedes the old one somehow with the python includes...idk really
<micahg> nope
<micahg> you'll have to ask a desktop person why, I'd have to dig to figure it out
<dglass> I mean, when the evolution library tries importing ecal, it raises an import error because there is no bonobo module, which is in the python-gnome2 package
<dglass> okay, I'll ask on #ubuntu-desktop
<dglass> one more question though:
<micahg> in that case, a dependency might make sense
<dglass> if nobody is working on this, would it be legit to just add the python-gnome2 dependency to wakeup?
<micahg> well, the question is better asked in -motu, but I'd say that you're trying to work around an implementation detail (unless your package specifically needs it)
<dglass> yes, basically I would see it as a workaround.
<dglass> Okay, I will ask on #ubuntu-desktop. Thanks for checking it out.
<tonylampada> Hi all
<tonylampada> I've made this website for open source projects crowdfunding - http://www.freedomsponsors.org/. Please have a look at it.
<tonylampada> I think it has a great potential to help free software projects, specially on big popular communities like this one
<tonylampada> Right now I'm trying to get it know by as many developers as I can, so, if you like it, please help spread the word
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  ping, when you're not busy
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: in a meeting so it'll be a bit
<TheLordOfTime> yep, just wanted to ping you so you don't go AWOL on us afterwards :P
 * TheLordOfTime is in -meeting lurkmode
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: what is going on?
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  sorry, networking death.  have you kept up on the email chain lately?  micah commented on it
 * TheLordOfTime halted progress on the core vs. noncore issue after that email
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: I think that is a less frequent case
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-13
<TheLordOfTime> bdmurray:  so I should continue to prep the text to write on the wiki for importance?
<bdmurray> TheLordOfTime: Yes, I think so
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-15
<alkisg> Hi, could someone check LP bug #978654 to verify if I correctly did a branch merge proposal?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 978654 in aptdaemon "<type 'exceptions.UnicodeDecodeError'>: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978654
<savio> hey anyone here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/987630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 987630 in gnome-settings-daemon "changing brightness freezes computer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krychek> i want to add another project to my bug report because it's affected, but i can't seem to do it. launchpad can't find that project... my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/1005292 and the also affected project is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1005292 in eog "EOG shows black stripe in pictures" [Low,Triaged]
<ogra_> krychek, thats a thinko ... you want "other distribution" and there select ubuntu and the other package
<krychek> ohhh.. thank you :) it's ok now
 * ogra_ agress that this procedure isnt actually obvious though
<ogra_> *agrees
<krychek> yeah, project means non-launchpad bug, distribution means launchpad bug (and not necessarily other than Ubuntu distribution)
<krychek> and launchpad says that "Nouveau Xorg driver uses freedesktop.org Bugzilla to track its bugs" but there is no nouveau on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi
<krychek> nevermind.. it's under Xorg
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> hello world.
<TheLordOfTime> how goes the Battle of the Bugs :P
<Logan_> Can somebody please make Bug 1043072 public?
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<TheLordOfTime> ... stupid LP
<TheLordOfTime> okay, so i guess i won't look, i'm timing out to LP
<jtaylor> done
<Logan_> jtaylor: Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-16
<Wizard> Good morning.
<Wizard> Could somebody help me with bug report? :(
<Wizard> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1051331
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1051331 in unity-lens-applications "Aplication lens "All" button doesn't expand" [Undecided,New]
<Wizard> I've noticed it affects other lenses too, but I don't know how to "add" packages.
<hjd> Wizard: Hi. This isn't exactly obvious, but if you click "Also affects distribution" and select Ubuntu, you can add additional packages.
<Wizard> Is it how I should do this?
<hjd> Yes, if the other lenses are Ubuntu packages.
<Wizard> They are, hjd.
<Wizard> Btw, this bug is annoying ;P
<Wizard> hjd: Done, could you, please, look again?
<hjd> Wizard: Looks ok. :)
<hjd> Though after thinking about it, I wonder whether these buttons are part of the lens, or defined by unity itself. I don't know how this is organized though...
<Wizard> Me neither.. I hope people responsible for this will know :)
<hjd> Well, now that it spans multiple packages, hopefully someone will notice it. Looks really annoying so thanks for reporting. :)
<Wizard> You're welcome.
<Wizard> I think, more importantly, it spans multiple languages.
<penguin42> could someone check my logic on bug 218837 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 218837 in ksh "Assigning instead of Comparing " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218837
<penguin42> I've just marked it invalid
<penguin42> oops, just added another line to my explanation
<penguin42> I can see why the reporter was confused though, that is the most disgusting code I've seen in years
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen some pretty damn ugly code, that tops it all though
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: That's original ksh source
<TheLordOfTime> this's an old bug o.O
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I like triaging old bugs, there are some real gems
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not checking logic today though
<TheLordOfTime> too busy studying for my stats exam on tuesday
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Good luck!
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: What are the chances of you passing?
<TheLordOfTime> 95%
<TheLordOfTime> even without studying
<TheLordOfTime> 85% I get a 95% or higher
<TheLordOfTime> 80% I get an A
<TheLordOfTime> 75% chance I get a B
<TheLordOfTime> and yes, those numbers do NOT add up to 100%
<penguin42> :-)
<penguin42> time to disappear - good luck!
<njin> Hallo bug 1045517 is private, can be unlocked ?
<njin> Thanks
 * TheLordOfTime looks
<TheLordOfTime> ... SERIOUSLY?
<TheLordOfTime> LP keeps timing out
 * TheLordOfTime blames  Comcast
<njin> yes, apport show me that page but is locked
<njin> probably private
<jeroen> Hello, can someone help me with this bg I have? My Quadro 2000M is acting glitchy after installing the nvidia-current 304.43 driver on Ubuntu 12.10
<jeroen> That version should support my card. 295 on Ubuntu 12.04 has worked perfectly before
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-09
<nisstyre> Hey, how would it be best to report a bug in an open source driver with the manufacturer or ubuntu? There is a bug in a driver included in Saucy. I'm fairly sure it's purely the driver since I was able to reproduce it on a Debian system. So yeah...
<nisstyre> it has to do with how the driver handles wpa auth
<chocolatemousse> nisstyre, probably the manufacturer
<chocolatemousse> although they may not be too forthcoming, so you may consider forking the driver
<Aceface> can someone please help me with this pos atheros ar9485 wireless bug, it is driving me insane
<phillw> hi, with the last couple of comments, am I in order to mark it as 'fix released' ? bug 964332
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 964332 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Text in lxterminal is not displayed correcty when system language is Vietnamese" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964332
<hggdh> phillw: yes, I think it can be closed. My guess would be INVALID (not a bug, user configuration)
<phillw> hggdh: sorry, if I did it wrong, I closed it as fix released. as per the last comments.
<phillw> please feel free to alter it back to invalid
<phillw> language bugs can seem a bit of 'accidently' fixed at times :)
<hggdh> phillw: no problem there. I am sort of unsure myself (since it involved selecting a font that would have the vitnamese charset in)
<phillw> the OP said he was happy, so fix-released seemed the less stressful way of closing it :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-10
<phillw> Hi, is bug 1221232 marked as private, as bug 1218899 is marked as a dupe and as privtate?
<ubot2`> phillw: Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1221232 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221232). The error has been logged
<phillw> bug 121889
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 121889 in Bazaar "http digest tests fail on python 2.4.1 with urllib" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121889
<hggdh> phillw: IDK -- I cannot open 1221232 -- I guess it was opened against bazaar (upstream), and marked private. The other one is public now, and not a dupe
<phillw> hggdh: ahh, a crash report... not what I understood the bug 1218899 was
<hggdh> interesting, now I was able to open it. Just a sec, let me have a look
<phillw> hggdh: *** This bug is a duplicate of bug 1218899 ***
<phillw>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218899
<phillw> Thank you for taking the time to report this crash and helping to make
<phillw> this software better.  This particular crash has already been reported
<phillw> and is a duplicate of bug #1218899, 
<hggdh> phillw: I made 1218899 public now
<hggdh> and it is also a crash report
 * hggdh goes for dinner
<phillw> hggdh: in your opinion is:Apport retracing service 1221232@bugs.launchpad.net via canonical.com 01:03 (46 minutes ago)to phillw*** This bug is a duplicate of bug 1218899 ***
<phillw>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1218899
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218899 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gtk_accel_groups_from_object()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218899
<phillw> correct?
<hggdh> just a sec
 * phillw to phillw?!!!!!!!!
<hggdh> phillw: I cannot really say, since we do not have the stacktrace from 1221232. But, usually, apport is pretty good on grabbing matches
<phillw> I don't recall filing the bug :P
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> story of my life
<phillw> which is mine?
<hggdh> who knows. If it has your name, it is yours. This is how I been surviving the grind, even when I could swear I had nothing to do with it
 * hggdh now really goes for dinner
<duracell> Hi i'd like to report a bug, but ive never done it before.
<RockinRoel> is it correct to mark this bug as "in progress"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/openldap/+bug/1216650
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216650 in openldap (Ubuntu Precise) "slapd crashed with SIGSEGV in lutil_str2bin() when using mdb" [Medium,In progress]
<RockinRoel> I submitted a merge request, but no sponsor has picked it up yet
<hggdh> RockinRoel: it should actually be 'triaged' now -- you already submitted the patch and asked for a merge.
<RockinRoel> hggdh: I see
<hggdh> RockinRoel: you could go to #ubuntu-server, and ask for help on the patch review there
<braiam> this bug should be invalid since reporter has no problems with his system whatsoever and other people seems to mistook this INFO message as bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1160322
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1160322 in linux (Ubuntu) "[ 21.125934] INFO @wl_cfg80211_attach : Registered CFG80211 phy" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-12
<Noskcaj> Can someone help me with bug 1224292 ? It needs to affect all the packages listed at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fonts-liberation/+bug/1214777/comments/3 , then get fixed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214777 in fonts-liberation (Ubuntu) "Sync fonts-liberation 1.07.2-7 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1224292 in xbmc (Ubuntu) "Complete transition from ttf-liberation" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224292
<marianne> hi, I'm currently on 12.04 but was thinking of going to 12.10. Is there a list of known issues for 12.10 out there somewhere?
<drussell> marianne: entirely up to you, but I'd suggest migrating at this point might not be the best time... once you leave 12.04, you'll need to be ideally chasing each minor release between now and 14.04...
<drussell> marianne: or you could stay on 12.04 until the release of 14.04 and just migrate straight to that
<tibor> keep 12.04 updated until next long term support is out
<drussell> tibor: :o)
<tibor> unless you really need some new features which arent available
<tibor> for servers you should stick for sure with long term support.. on desktop it depends how often  you like to reinstall the PC
<tibor> in the office we use short term versions for development machines, but all servers are long term support
<marianne> drussell: thats what I was thinking, I'm a LTS person, but just wanted to confirm that I'm not missing something... just did a completely new install on new hardware and everything is working fine. I can totally wait till next year when the next LTS comes out.
<tibor> for our customers we isntall 12.04 long term support as office computers
<drussell> marianne: I'd say if you're generally happy with the way it's working, stick to 12.04 :o)
<marianne> tibor: I wold love it if my company went with Ubuntu... but they are a MS shop and sometimes the issues I deal with in integration make me want to vomit
<marianne> drussell: I'll probably wait till 14.04 has been out a while before I upgrade. not a bleeding edge type of person for my personal machine
<drussell> marianne: makes perfect sense
<marianne> Thanks for the confirmation, guys, I appreciate it
<SavageWolf> I take it I should report bugs where a program is trying to import foo.so rather than foo.so.1 or so?
<rbasak> SavageWolf: sounds reasonable, though I have a suspicion that there's some edge case where that might be acceptable, but I can't put my finger on it. Depends on the details I guess?
<SavageWolf> It's due to the virtualGL thing that Bumblebee uses trying to import libturbojpeg.so rather than libturbojpeg.so.1. Though virtualGL is apparently from a PPA, so...
<yofel> SavageWolf: import at build-time or run-time? At build time a symlink from libturbojpeg.so.1 to libturbojpeg.so should exist
<SavageWolf> Run time.
<SavageWolf> "error while loading shared libraries: libturbojpeg.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<SavageWolf> They have a github thing for their build scripts/PPA, I guess I should report it there.
<yofel> ah, the ubuntu libjpegturbo package has 'libturbojpeg.so' while the debian libjpegturbo1 package has 'libjpegturbo.so.1' as they patchted the package to have versioned SO
<yofel> someone probably mixed that
<yofel> if libturbojpeg.so is missing then it's at least not an official ubuntu issue
<SavageWolf> In Raring, they changed to the Debian one.
<SavageWolf> (Unneeded comma there)
<yofel> ah hm, not quite, but the saucy package ships /usr/lib/*/libturbojpeg.so.0
<yofel> not sure what's done in raring as the package name doesn't follow the convention
<SavageWolf> Anyway, I think I should report it here? https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bumblebee-ppa/
<yofel> probably, if they linked against the wrong lib it's their issue
<yofel> (a rebuild will most likely fix that)
<SavageWolf> Okay then, thanks for the help.
<SavageWolf> It's loaded at runtime.
<nickguletskii> hi, I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what should I do if a bug is falsely marked as "fix released"?
<SavageWolf> What do I file bugs against if they are due to system settings (on gconf or dconf or whatever it's called now) not working as they should?
<mitya57> SavageWolf: usually depends on what setting it is, but gnome-control-center should be a good start
<SavageWolf> In my case, the "Modifier only" switch keyboard layout thing doesn't work correctly; it sets the actual value for org.gnome.desktop.input-sources current, and all the UI updates and stuff, but it changes the layout to UK English. Unless it should set it to UK English, in which case it sets it to US English.
<mitya57> SavageWolf: I think it will only be fixed in GNOME 3.10, but there is some chance it is already fixed in 3.8 (Saucy), did you test that version?
<mitya57> See i.e. gnome #643111
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 643111 in general "allow using volume hardware keys / shortcuts to take screenshots in the overview" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=643111
<SavageWolf> I'm running Saucy now.
<mitya57> Please file bug against gnome-control-center in any case, these bugs are usually quickly looked at.
<SavageWolf> Or they'll go "Oh no, we didn't mean to leave that feature in, why do you think you should be allowed to change these settings! They are confusing!", as they seem to be doing nowadays.
<SavageWolf> Okay, I'll file a bug there then.
<mitya57> I meant against Ubuntu package, not against upstream.
<mitya57> As I already said, it probably is fixed in current upstream trunk.
<SavageWolf> Ah, seems like the version of Gnome-control-centre I am using is the 3.8 one, since I have the "staging" PPA enabled.
<mitya57> it's either #643111 or gnome #697008, probably the latter
<ubot2`> Gnome bug 697008 in general "status/keyboard: Switch input source on special modifiers accelerator" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=697008
<SavageWolf> So it's fixed upstream then?
<nickguletskii> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what should I do if a bug is falsely marked as "fix released"?
<mitya57> SavageWolf: I believe yes, If we are speaking about the same issue
<mitya57> nickguletskii: what bug?
<hggdh> nickguletskii: there are some options. One of them is to tell us about it -- and give the bug #
<nickguletskii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icu/+bug/992439
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 992439 in icu (Ubuntu) "libicu48 is not multiarch enabled" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nickguletskii> it's fixed in Quantal, but not in Precise
<jtaylor> fix released means its fixed in the latest development version
<nickguletskii> hmm
<jtaylor> you can nominate it for earlier releases but I'm not sure multiarch changes are SRU material
<hggdh> I just did
<hggdh> I am not sure if multiarch is portable, but a better reasoning should be provided, apart from xnox stating is is fixed on quantal
<nickguletskii> well, large libraries depend on it
<nickguletskii> it's not exactly a rarely used package
<hggdh> (so it may be that the precise task will be closed WONTFIX)
<nickguletskii> okay, thank you
<nickguletskii> thank you very much, bye :)
<hggdh> nickguletskii: I am not discussing your need. But if the fix to this package would require work on hundreds of other packages, it may not be feasible
<hggdh> heh. Sometimes I wonder why I bother to explain.
<SavageWolf> Mitya57, I'm not sure if it is the bug I am describing or not... I suck at reading. >_<
<SavageWolf> I think that bug is only about keyboard shortcuts in general on things like the overview, while mine is about the "modifier only" setting, rather than the "normal keyboard shortcut" setting...
<SavageWolf> Anyway, I need to go now.
<SavageWolf_> I am back.
<SavageWolf_> And have grown an underscore for some reason.
<SavageWolf_> Anyway, may as well report this bug on Launchpad, maybe.
<SavageWolf_> Uh, I'm using the gnome3-staging PPA, should I report a bug on that, or go upstream somewhere?
<mitya57> SavageWolf_: you can't report bugs against PPAs, so please just file it against Ubuntu package
<SavageWolf_> What do you mean?
<mitya57> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+filebug
<SavageWolf_> But that version is an older version, and the bug probably won't be in it.
<SavageWolf_> In fact I'm pretty sure the bug isn't in it because I only updated recently.
<mitya57> SavageWolf_: if the bug is not present in normal ubuntu packages, please ask in #ubuntu-gnome then
<SavageWolf> Okay, thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-13
<bhuvi> hi...
<bhuvi> can anybody confirm this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/1224651
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1224651 in gdb (Ubuntu) "gdb displays wrong values for variables while debugging c code" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> bhuvi: I cannot get to check it now, but will do later today (hopefully)
<bhuvi> hggdh: thanks
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm trying to help out a little bit and have found the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/759485 bug, which seems to have been fixed if you go by the bug title and point number 1 in the initial bug report (which really should have been two separate bug reports). I've checked all documents linked to in the bug report and point number 1 has definitely been solved. Can that bug be closed as fixed
<littlegirl> and the initial reporter asked to submit a new bug for point number 2?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 759485 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "/boot/grub/menu.lst must be /boot/grub/grub.cfg" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<littlegirl> The reason I think it ought to be closed out is that if someone does a search and finds that bug by its title, they would see that it's been fixed, but they won't if it remains open while item number 2 is still pending.
<hggdh> littlegirl: yes, please do so
<littlegirl> hggdh: Done. (:
<hggdh> littlegirl: we are in your debt. Thank you for helping
<littlegirl> hggdh: Any time. (:
<hggdh> :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-14
<Noskcaj> Is an anti-bitesize tag? I.E. You can't fix this bug unless you have a complete knowledge of C++, debhelper and symbols files?
<Noskcaj> I'm only half joking
<wagafo> Somebody knowledgeable in update-manager may be can take a look to comment 3 in bug 294139? It seems to have a clear description of the problem if it still there in the current code.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 294139 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager fail release upgrade if using apt-cacher " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294139
<penguin42> wagafo: I don't know anything about apt-cacher to be honest, but can you just clarify which version you says it's still present in
<wagafo> penguin42: sorry just saw your message. The description reported is for the quantal version 1:0.174.3
<wagafo> penguin42: the original report is for a much older version, so it seems the problem has been around for some quite time
<penguin42> wagafo: but it's said to still happen in current code - was Quantal what you tested on?
<wagafo_> penguin42: I'm not the OP, I'm just triaging the bug, I was just asking because it seemed to me quite straightforward what comment 3 describes
<penguin42> wagafo_: so is it update-manager or apt-cacher that needs fixing
<wagafo_> <penguin42> It seems that comment 3 is on apt-cacher
<penguin42> wagafo_: right, so I don't know enough about it - if it's just one doesn't work with the other then perhaps it doesn't matter, or should we add an apt-cacher bug for it?
<wagafo_> penguin42: I think it is already filed also against apt-cacher, but if not I will add it to the bug, thanks anyway for your interest
<penguin42> no problem
<TheLordOfTime> so... a bug day today?
<TheLordOfTime> (see the bugsquad list)
<chilicuil> yep TheLordOfTime, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130914
<smartboyhw> Time to squash bugs people
<chilicuil> yeeei
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i'm assuming that it'd be a good idea to make myself available for bugcontrol stuffs :P
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, you should be able to kill 100 of those within 1 hour;)
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw, ehhhh
 * penguin42 hands out the fly swatters
<TheLordOfTime> i can't actually...
 * smartboyhw suddenly realizes he's bug control member now-.-
<smartboyhw> Uh oh
 * smartboyhw hides
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: then, forget the idea about going to sleep =)
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw, i'm actually a little busyish but around...
 * penguin42 hands smartboyhw a much larger fly swatter
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw, side effect of being forced to upgrade 12 servers remotely :/
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, I care about my sleep than computer bugs, sorry;P
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, congratulations
 * TheLordOfTime is available to help with setting bug stuff that requires bug control presence, but not much else today
<TheLordOfTime> that, and I'm installing Ubuntu on another system, so...
<TheLordOfTime> xD
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: x_x
<smartboyhw> chilicuil, I do take care of myself.
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: x_x
<smartboyhw> If I don't take care of myself, then I won't be able to contribute to Ubuntu at al.
<smartboyhw> *all.
<chilicuil> smartboyhw: haha, that's fine =D
<chilicuil> anyway, I'm going out now to give brochures away, http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/es/material/brochure/ubuntu-brochure-triptico, I'll squash bugs in the afternoon
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, i'll stick around to help out with the bug control stuff.  I even sent an email out that I'll try and make myself available.
<TheLordOfTime> but i can't confirm bugs today... got to get Ubuntu onto the new system!
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: cool, I know who to bug then =)
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, heh
<TheLordOfTime> don't innundate me with bugcontrol stuff, I do have to work on 5 nginx bugs and prioritize them :/
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: lol, I wont =)
<TheLordOfTime> i'll help out, but i do have my own crap too.
<TheLordOfTime> geez, download faster, Ubuntu ISO :/
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: if you usually install new systems, you should invest time in pxe + preseed + puppet
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, it's not normal for me to install a new system
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, this is what happened: previous laptop replaced, new laptop has windows, install Ubuntu for dualboot.
<chilicuil> TheLordOfTime: ahh, then it's fine
<TheLordOfTime> chilicuil, it's a "rare instance" where i have to install things :/
<TheLordOfTime> ... speaking of which i need to clone my settings for programs...
<TheLordOfTime> and grab /etc/apt/* and a list of packages installed...
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<TheLordOfTime> random question for people here who know, since i need to lurk this channel today: anyone know how I can export a list of the packages installed?
<penguin42> oh hmm yeh there is a way of doing that
<penguin42> I can't remember it though, I've heard it used to do bootstrapping
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I mean dpkg -l   is the simplest
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, yeah, i'll drop a question into the #ubuntu channel see if I get anything
<TheLordOfTime> or check ask ubuntu or the forums :P
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I think it's dpkg --get-selections I was thinking of
<wagafo_> TheLordOfTime: Yes, dpkg --get-selections > installed-software will create a txt file for you
<TheLordOfTime> awesome
<f-jack> hey im doing global jam how do i mark the bug on the global jam wiki page as done
<jack_>  i need to mark a bug off this list can you tell me how https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130914#preview
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't stay connected, we can't xD
<jack__>  I have confirmed this bug and triaged it. I am a member of bug squad so i need bug control to mark it as triaged https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061792
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1061792 in unity (Ubuntu) "Memory Leak in Unity (Compiz)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penguin42> gah
<penguin42> can someone nail him to the channel next time
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i wish
<TheLordOfTime> jack__, stick around dude
<TheLordOfTime> we cna't help you if you quit all the time
<jack__> xchat forced closed
<jack__> I'm back
<TheLordOfTime> cool.  stick around though, because you can stay in this channel all you want
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, you can handle changing that bug?
<penguin42> sure
 * TheLordOfTime is currently eating a sandwich
<penguin42> jack__: OK, so what priority ?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: What type?
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, ham + cheese cold cuts + mayo + mustard + hawaiian sweet buns.
<jack__> Its a memory leak so i think it should be medium priority i went and it like slowed my system down
<TheLordOfTime> reference for importance: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<TheLordOfTime> ... this sandwich is delicious... *shifts attention away from IRC*
<jack__> Wouldnt it be critical it causes the system to lock up
<penguin42> jack__: Well does it - I mean there are lots of leaks, but is this a slow leak or a fast leak?  If it's a slow leak will it actually eventually cause it to lock up or just gently swap along?
<penguin42> jack__: Also is there really enough there to make it triaged?
<jack__> Theres like how to reproduce the bug like exactly apport logs
<jack__> Im just bug squad this is my first time doing this
<jack__>  And i filed the swap in  30 minutes. Do you think theres enough to mark it
<penguin42> jack__: You managed it in 30mins? The last person commenting on there said it took 2 days?
<jack__> I knew what i was doing
<penguin42> haha - so when that happened which process used all your ram?
<jack__> compiz
<penguin42> jack__: ok, so add some comments in there to say how you managed to get it to fail in 30mins; that's the type of thing you want to be able to get to the state where 'developers can start fixing the problem right away' which I'd say you want for triaged
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, you're on duty for a while
 * TheLordOfTime has to deal with broken glasses now since he kinda sat on them :/
<TheLordOfTime> *back later*
<penguin42> jack__: Because a bug that a developer can repeat in 30mins is great for a developer, one that fails after 2 days is well not very nice!
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: I'd blame the mayo
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42, i blame not having coffee :/
<jack__> haha
<jack__> who needs coffee red bull is better
<jack__> Hey whats the command to have apport collect for a certain bug
<TheLordOfTime> jack__, people like me need coffee :p
<TheLordOfTime> because redbull is bleh
<TheLordOfTime> besides, i get coffee from a local coffee roasters at a discount :P
<jack__> lol
<jack__> penguin42:  whats the command to get apport to collect for a certain bug
<penguin42> jack__: I think it's apport -c from memory - but be careful about adding logs to someone elses bug, it's a bit unusual
<jack__> im not adding logs i need someone to run it
<penguin42> ah, just apport-collect bugnumber
<jack__> ok
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-15
<AlbertoSalviaNov> Ping
<smartboyhw> AlbertoSalviaNov, hello
<AlbertoSalviaNov> Hi!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-09
<e`> Hello.. there's a popular bug that had its status changed to "fix released" by mistake by a random commenter, can someone here change it back?
<e`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1220426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1220426 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-343 (Ubuntu) "[nvidia-prime]Freeze while using touchpad" [Critical,Triaged]
<e`> status in nvidia-prime should be changed back to "triaged"
<Ampelbein> e`: I have set it back to "Triaged"
<e`> Ampelbein: thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-10
<tlyu> any estimate on when bug 1347147 will have a sponsor for the upload?
<ubot5`> bug 1347147 in krb5 (Ubuntu Trusty) "krb5 database operations enter infinite loop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347147
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-11
<SavageWolf> I reported a bug for a package, but I've just noticed (what I assume to be) the same bug in a different package, should I use the "Also affects distribution/package" and add that package to the same bug?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-12
<SavageWolf> I reported a bug for a package, but I've just noticed (what I assume to be) the same bug in a different package, should I use the "Also affects distribution/package" thing and add that package to the same bug?
<SavageWolf> ... So apparently pressing up doesn't edit the message. Okay.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-14
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set status Triaged and priority High to this bug? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610 Thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-07
<tsimonq2> Looking through bugs - can anybody confirm this bug for unity? Or is it just old(in which case I will handle it)? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/857738
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 857738 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> Looks old...what do I do?
<tsimonq2> Looks like I have to mark it as expired...
<tsimonq2> But I can't!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-08
<blueyed> I am getting " failed to load plugin: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wifi.so: undefined symbol: nm_setting_wireless_get_powersave" after downgrading network-manager (from some Debian version).  How to fix this?
<blueyed> It appears that the correct libnm-util2 was not enforced!
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-10
<kickinz1> o/
<kickinz1> Starting my laptop this morning (Yoga 2 13 non pro), I got a failsafe session! Dmesg contains kernel crash dumps related to i915. Reverting to previous kernel didn't help. Had to install openbox to be able to launch something graphic.
<kickinz1> (wily kernel: 4.1.0-3 currently, was 4.2.0-7).
<mwhudson> hi, can someone nominate this bug for trusty? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils/+bug/1490352
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1490352 in binutils (Ubuntu) "please backport aarch64 -Bsymbolic-functions fix to trusty" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> mwhudson: nominated. Thank you for your patch
<mwhudson> hggdh: ta
<mwhudson> two in two days, can someone nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gccgo-go/+bug/1494441 for trusty too please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494441 in gccgo-go (Ubuntu) "ppc64el: cannot find package "encoding"" [Undecided,In progress]
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-12
<octoquad> afternoon, please could someone look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1495017 currently marked private. ubiquity is crashing immediately on current daily image
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495017 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with dbus.exceptions" [Medium,New]
<octoquad> nvm, darkxst has made it public
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-13
<bodhi> Hi, there is the channel #ubuntu-bugs-announce. Is there a channel where solved bugs are announced, similar to the debian channel #debian-devel-changes on OFTC?
<Letozaf_> Hi guys I am  trying to find docs on how to update an existing bug using command line, where can I find it If you can do this ?
<hggdh> letozaf_: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-13
<nairwolf> Hi, I've reported this bug recently, but I'm not sure if it's related with the correct package because it seems to be related with auto-completion feature : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1622987
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1622987 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "Auto-completion seems broken with umount command" [Undecided,New]
<nairwolf> So, if you could help me with this bug, that would be nice ;)
<hggdh> /quit
<tsimonq2>  /quit
<tarpman> /lurk
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-15
<hjd> Could someone please mark bug 1621179 as Triaged. TIA :)
<ubot5> bug 1621179 in weather-util (Ubuntu) "weather can not get data ( http://weather.noaa.gov has been discontinued)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1621179
<teward> hjd: done
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-11
<tasdikrahman> hello there, I have this weird issue with the ntp.service not starting at boot time.
<tasdikrahman> I traced the bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntp/+bug/1577596
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1593907 in ntp (Ubuntu Zesty) "duplicate for #1577596 ntpdate startup routine prevents ntp service from launching up on Ubuntu 16.04 server on system boot" [High,Fix released]
<tasdikrahman> I am on xenial with systemd version 229
<tasdikrahman> Is there a fix available for this?
<tasdikrahman> is this the right channel to ask this query?
<tasdikrahman> Hey guys, I am experiencing this weird issue with the ntp.service not starting at boot time.
<tasdikrahman> ^ my bad
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-12
<d3ll> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button. Any solution??
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-13
<teward> can someone force-approve the Xenial nomination for LP bug #1716968 ?  It only affects Xenial so far, but doesn't affect the development release.
<teward> oops double post?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1716968 in dkimpy (Ubuntu) "`dkimpy` in Python 3 does not work for 'verify' - AttributeError" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716968
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-14
<teward> repost from yesterday since nobody helped yesterday - can someone force-approve the Xenial nomination for LP bug #1716968 ?  It only affects Xenial so far, but doesn't affect the development release. https://launchpad.net/bugs/1716968
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1716968 in dkimpy (Ubuntu) "`dkimpy` in Python 3 does not work for 'verify' - AttributeError" [High,New]
<hggdh> teward: approved
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-15
<wagafo> If anybody can triage this easy bug it would be great: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1717398
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717398 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "incorrect file path in "/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_unity-settings-daemon.py"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vincenzoml> Hi, I need help in making this bug report more precise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1717481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1717481 in Ubuntu "Playing videos has scrambled colours in various applications, but not all applications, both with xorg and wayland" [Undecided,New]
<vincenzoml> may very well be a kernel bug but I'm unsure
<enet> Hi all, I have unexpected behaviour of Alt keys in Ubuntu 17.10. I want to jump backwards/forwards the words, but actually there is no effect, when Alt+Arrow are pressed.
<enet> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<vincenzoml> Hi there, I still need help in triaging bug #1717481, repeating just in case someone entered later
<ubot5> bug 1717481 in Ubuntu "Playing videos has scrambled colours in various applications, but not all applications, both with xorg and wayland" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1717481
<bdmurray> vincenzoml: You might try #ubuntu-x
<pia3399user> hi everyone, I cannot get Private Internet Access VPN client to work with the new Ubuntu 17.10 daily build.
<pia3399user> You can install it fine, but then when you click it to open it, nothing happens.
<pia3399user> I'm not an expert on how to report bugs, so I came here
<pia3399user> I decided to just use the built in VPN, and that takes a little research to get working, but that is my work-around.  But the PIA VPN client should be compatible since its built for Debian distros
<wxl> you're using the daily of a released version?
<pia3399user> yes, 17.10 with daily updates
<pia3399user> or updates when available i mean to say
<wxl> ah yes artful sorry
<wxl> i read 17.04
<pia3399user> PIA works on 17.04 just fine
<wxl> you should try at #ubuntu+1.
<wxl> otherwise:
<wxl> !bug
<ubot5> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pia3399user> ok, thanks I will
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-17
<kiroma> kubuntu 17.10 beta 1 doesn't remember state of touchpads between restarts, need to disable it via shortcut every time.
